# Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?



## gpsjunkie (8. August 2008)

Hallo ich wollte meinen Ofen auf Gas umstellen. Dazu kam die Frage wie mache ich das mit dem Sägemehl?

Wie habt Ihr das gelöst? Meine ersten Tests haben gezeigt dass das Mehl nicht schmort sondern anfängt zu brennen. 

Vielleicht gibt es dazu noch das eine oder andere Bild?


----------



## nepomuk (9. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Leute,
ich gehe davon aus das ihr bislang mit Kohle oder Holz
geheizt habt.
Im unteren Bereich meines Ofens ist ein Fach in den der Brenner einfach eingeschoben wird.
Nachteil bei Gas ist, daß die Flammen bei höchster Stufe
aus dem Fach über die Tür schlagen.
Die Tür ist von außen verrußt und etwas Ruß gelangt dabei in den Ofen und somit an den Fisch.
Bessere Ergebnisse erziele ich mit einer Heizschlange eines elekt. Tischgrills (Aldi 19,-)
Swen


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Swen, reicht denn die Leistung so eines Heizstabes aus um einen Räucherofen zu erhitzen?

@ Falk. Ich habe einen Brenner und eine Schale für die Späne. Die Schale ist zur Zeit ca 2cm über dem Brenner. Erst qualmt das Mehl wohl, wird aber so heiß das es sich entzündet. Dann ist der Qualm sofort weg. 

Die Frage ist wie ich das ans Schwelen bekomme. Meine Überlegung ist ob die Schale mit dem Mehl höher muss. Muss ich mal testen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

nein, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, sie reicht nicht aus, wenn es sich nicht gerade um einen Mini-Ofen handelt.

Mein Ofen ist von Thüros (mal googeln) aus V2 A-Stahl. Ganz unten ist ein Fach und sogar eine Art Kohlenkasten wurde mitgeliefert, angeblich für Holzkohle oder auch (Buchen-)Holz. Davon bin ich schnell abgekommen, denn die Regulierung der Temperatur war äußerst schwierig; außerdem schlugen die Flammen aus dem Kasten und verschmorten sogar den untersten Griff der Tür.

Dann habe ich so eine Heizschlange, mit ca. 2500 Watt glaube ich, genommen. Da kam überhaupt keine Temperatur in den Ofen, schon gar nicht im Winter - daran sollte man auch denken! Wenn nämlich die Aussentemperaturen (viel) niedriger werden.........

Mit einem 4,2 Kw-Gasbrenner (EBAY 54.-EURO + Versand) zusammen mit einem Schlauch und einem Druckminderventil geliefert, ist es relativ einfach. Im unteren Brennraum steht der Brenner, darüber ist ein gelochtes Blech, auf das später die Räucherpfanne mit dem Buchenmehl steht und noch darüber ist ein schräg eingebautes Abtropfblech für den "Fischsaft", damit dieser nicht in die Gasflammen fällt.

 Wenn der Brenner zum Garen volle Pulle läuft und die Fische nun endlich "durch" sind, dreht man ihn, nachdem das Buchenmehl in der Pfanne darüber gestellt wurde, entsprechend zurück, damit die Flamme kleiner wird, nichts brennt sondern langsam vor sich hin qualmt.


Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................

.Die beiden Steine hatte ich diesmal seitlich in den Brennraum gestellt, weil der starke Wind an dem Tage richtig "reinpfiff".


----------



## Markus_NRW (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ganz deiner Meinung @ Karauschenjäger


----------



## Roland S. (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Geiler Bericht von Dir Karauschenjäger, jetzt ein paar Räucherfotos wie ich so räuchere, natürlich mit Gas.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Roland S. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Geiler Bericht von Dir Karauschenjäger, jetzt ein paar Räucherfotos wie ich so räuchere, natürlich mit Gas.
> ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger. Ich als Gasneuling finde solche Berichte wie Du sie verfasst hasst suuuuppper. Danke auch für die Fotos. Damit kann ich was anfangen, weil mein erster Versuch damit endete dass das Buchenmehl anfing zu brennen. Damit war natürlich auch der Qualm weg. Fische waren aber keine im Ofen.

Jetzt aber dazu noch ne frage: Weißt Du warum die Späneschütte abgeschrägt ist? Und hat die Schütte auch irgendwelche Löcher?

Auf jedenfall muss ich am Samstag die Flex ansetzten um meine Öffnung im unterbereich zu vergrößern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,
zu Deiner Frage: Die "Späneschütte", wie Du sie nennst, ist nicht angeschrägt, sondern dies Behältnis für das Buchenmehl hat sich nur durch die Hitze vorher schon verzogen. Darum sieht sie so schräg aus. Sie steht also im eigentlichen Räucherraum auf dem gelochten Blech in einem Abstand von ca. 10 cm über dem Brenner. Dies Behältnis hat keinerlei Löcher.

Diese "Pfanne" für Räuchermehl hat die Ca-Maße 20 cm X 20cm und hat ringsherum einen ca. 2 cm hohen Bord. Darüber ist dieses schräge Abtropfblech, das an zwei Seiten einen Abstand zu den Seitenwänden von ca. 5 cm hat, damit die Hitze oder der Rauch auch zu dem Räuchergut gelangen kann. Der Saft läuft übrigens an der linken Seiten raus und tropft in eine darunter gestellte (leere) Konservendose.

Nun ist doch alles klar oder?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, danke für die Antwort. Ich denke
die 10cm Abstand zum Brenner werden es machen. Bei meinem Test habe ich die Schütte 2cm über den Brenner. Und wie gesagt das Mehl wurde so heiß, das es sich selbst entzündete.

Also am Samstag flexen und Lochblech einziehen und dann noch mal testen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, eine Frage fällt mir noch ein. Stellst Du die Späne schon beim "garen" in den Ofen? Oder wann ist für Dich der richtige Zeitpunkt um das Mehl rein zu stellen?

Meine Makrelen wollen geräuchert werden.|supergri


----------



## FrankWoerner (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also der richtige Zeitpunkt ist für mich wenn die Fisch quasi fast gar sind. dann kommt bei mir das Räuchermehl in den Schrank und die Temperatur nehm ich zurück sobald des Mehl qualmt. Die Fische sind bei mir meistens so nach ner 3/4 -1 Stunde fast gar je nach Außentemperatur.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

genauso wie Frank es beschreibt, geht es auch bei mir. Je nach Größe der Fische 15 - 25 Minuten "full Speed" bis ca. 90 Grad hoch, dann müssten die Fische durchgegart sein, dann wird die Flamme des Brenners zurück gedreht (Augenmaß) und nach einiger Zeit erhitzt sich das Räuchermehl in der Pfanne so sehr, das es langsam aber sicher anfängt zu qualmen.

Wenn es denn doch anfängt zu "schmullen", also zu brennen, mit der Zange die Pfanne herausnehmen (Achtung HEISS), die Asche herausklopfen und einfach neu befüllen und weiter geht´s!

Meine Makrelen wollen auch geräuchert werden, schließlich habe ich von Bensersiel aus mit dem FK Möwe beim letzten Mal 112 Stück gefangen! #6


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi, 
vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, wenn ich den Text noch mal nachlese - also natürlich nach dem Garen nach 15 - 25 Minuten wird erst die Pfanne mit dem Räuchermehl auf dies bereits zitierte gelochte Blech geschoben und dann beginnt erst das eigentliche Räuchern, um den Fischen die Farbe und natürlich den Geschmack "einzuhauchen".

Im Bild die Pfanne nur mit Buchenmehl (Schlachter-Einkauf ein riesiger Sack voll mit bestem Buchenmehl für ca. 15.-EURO), dann mit Erlenlaub und am Schluss mit Wacholderzweigen und Wacholderbeeren.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Frank und Karauschenjäger, danke für die Infos. Ich konnte nicht bis Samstag warten und habe meinen Ofen geflext. 10cm über den Brenner. Dann ne Probe. erst auf 90 Grad und dann die Pfanne mit dem Mehl in den Ofen. Ca 5 Minuten später fing er an zu räuchern. Klappte super.


Dann die nächste Frage. so ca 60 Grad hatte ich noch beim Räuchern. Ist das Ok? Wie hoch ist die Temperatur beim "Qualmen".


----------



## FrankWoerner (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Reicht dicke aus. Deine Fische sind ja zu dem Zeitpunkt schon gar. ich räucher teilweise nur zwischen 40 und 50 auchmal 60 grad.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

ich mach´s genauso wie Frank - die Temperaturen reichen. Beim Garen wird der Ofen gerne temperaturmäßig hochgefahren, um mögliche Bakterien wie Salmonellen abzutöten. Beim eigentlichen Räuchern wirklich nur noch mit Rauch und nicht mehr mit Hitze arbeiten, denn GAR ist der Fisch ja schon. Besonders die kleinen Makrelen, wie in diesem Jahr viel gefangen, könnten sonst zu trocken werden (Merkmal: Die Haut ist nicht mehr glatt, sondern wellt sich!).

Im übrigen empfehle ich allen angehenden Räuchermeistern den Klassiker vom Paul Parey-Verlag:

*Das Räuchern von Fischen  von Rehbronn und Rutkowski*

mit vielen Abbildungen 65 Einzeldarstellungen in 47 Textabbildungen und 8 Farbtafeln. Das Buch wird nicht mehr aufgelegt, dann und wann bei EBAY angeboten oder ist im Antiquariat erhältlich. Wenn man´s gelesen hat, wird man staunen, was man nicht alles (mit Erfolg) räuchern kann.

Viel Spaß beim Räuchern!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi, 
das Buch scheint es noch zu geben:

http://www.amazon.de/Das-R%C3%A4uchern-von-Fischen-Berufsfischer/dp/3440108961/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1218618411&sr=1-1

Gruß #h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo Danke Karpfenbrausi

für den Hinweis; es handelt sich vermutlich um eine überarbeitete Auflage, da ein dritter Autor, nämlich JAHN dazu gekommen ist und es vom Kosmos-Verlag herausgegeben wurde.

Apropo Karpfen: Meinen letzten 14-pfündigen Karpfen habe ich filetiert, die beiden großen Filets in etwa 15 cm X 10 cm breite Streifen geschnitten, portionsweise eingefroren und zusammen mit Forellen, Lachsstreifen und Pfeffermakrelen geräuchert - echt lecker - kann ich allen Karpfen-Huntern mal empfehlen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hach Lachsstreifen und Karpfenfilets...... :kIch glaube ich muss mir auch einen Ofen mit Tür bauen, damit ich die Filets extra räuchern kann.

Da ja mein Test räuchern gestern ja relativ erfolgreich war, muss ich mal schauen ob ich am We nicht einpaar Makrelen in den Rauch hänge. 

Nich Simon?????? Gelle??? Wäre doch schön.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

kein Problem, man kann verschiedene Fischsorten abends in die Salzlake legen und morgens in den Ofen einhängen oder auch auf die Rosten dort legen, z.B. Pfeffermakrelen-Filets. Alles ohne Schwierigkeiten, wenn die Größen der Fische bzw. der Filets einigermaßen übereinstimmen - aber, die Haut der Fische sollte schon einigermaßen trocken sein. Das ist sehr wichtig!

Deshalb fällt auch kaum einmal ein Hering in Bremerhaven in einer der  Räuchereien von der Stange, der mit anderen Genossen durch´s Auge aufgespießt wurde, weil er vorher absolut getrocknet wurde. Die Haut wird dann bombenfest!
Übrigens - man kann auch reine Dorschfilets räuchern, wie ich es gemacht habe.

*Viel Spaß beim Räuchern wünscht
Karauschenjäger
....................................................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Zitat gpsjunkie:
> Da ja mein Testräuchern gestern ja relativ erfolgreich war, muss ich mal schauen ob ich am WE nicht ein paar Makrelen in den Rauch hänge.


Falls Du, Jochen, auch mehr kleinere Makrelen (genau wie ich auch) hast und am WE räuchern willst, sollten diese nicht soviel Feuer bekommen - 15 Minuten bei 60 - 70 Grad dürften schon reichen, dann den Rauch bei 40 Grad etwa 1 Stunde halten - danach müssten die Fische auch "gut" sein.

Und - Falls Du mal wieder z.B. von Norddeich raus fährst und fängst größere Makrelen, dann würde ich davon gleich nach Beendigung des Angelns noch an Bord Filets schneiden (Schneidebrett nicht vergessen) und die Filets auch gleich eintüten. Erstmal muss Du Dich mit den ganzen Makrelen nicht so abschleppen und zweitens - Makrelen-Pfefferfilets schmecken geräuchert super!

Vielleicht sehen wir einige Fotos vom Räuchern ?!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, so wie es aussieht wird es am We nix mit Räuchen. Das Schwedische Möbelhaus hat meine Frau gerufen, und ich muss mit. Kennst das ja wir brauchen nix und schwupps biste 100.-€ los. Sonntag werden wir so wie es aussieht noch ein wenig hier auf der Ems fahren mit unserem Boot. Aber nur wenn das Wetter es zulässt.

Und ja ich wollte die kleinen Makrelen räuchern. Die etwas größeren frieren noch etwas.


----------



## Hans Olsen (20. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sehr interessante Thematik, vielen Dank an Karauschenjäger für die ausführlichen Erklärungen. Das Buch habe ich gleich mal geordert.|rolleyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Siehste Karauschenjäger? Scheind doch etwas an Informationsbedarf bestehen.

Ich habe leider immer noch nicht geschafft zu räuchern. Aber wenn`s los geht, mache ich ein paar Bilder.


----------



## palimpalim79 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zusammen,

großes Lob, super Hilfreich der Thread, habs trotzdem nocht so hingekriegt#d
Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, hat so auch geklappt

Hab die Anordnung wie bei Karauschenjäger, also Heizer (4.2KW)dann Blech und darüber das Buchenmehl. Ich fahr erst nee knappe halbe Stunde über 100Grad, also Garen, danach runter auf 40Grad- 60 Grad, aber auf diesen Temperaturen schmort mein Mehl nicht, erst wenn ich höher drehe, und das kann ich ja auf Dauer nicht machen.

Hab nun nach dem Garprozess den Heizer ausgemacht, in die Buchenspäne habe ich glühende Kohlen, diese dann mit Buchenmehl leicht bedeckt, hat auch super funktioniert, und schmeckt echt goil:m

Gruß und macht weiter so


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> palimpalim79;2171043]Hallo zusammen,
> 
> großes Lob, super Hilfreich der Thread, habs trotzdem nocht *(nicht ?) *so hingekriegt#d
> Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, hat so auch geklappt
> Gruß und macht weiter so


Hi,

kommt eben drauf an, wieviel Platz zwischen dem Brenner und dem Lochblech, auf dem der schmale Kasten mit dem Räuchermehl steht, noch ist. Bei mir sind es bauartbedingt (Thüros-Räucherofen) nur ca. 10 cm, so dass es auch sicherlich einige Zeit (5 - 10 Minuten) dauert, bis endlich dicker Qualm überall aus den Ritzen des Ofens dringt.

 Allerdings drehe ich kurz nach dem Einsetzen dieser Räuchermehl-Pfanne auf das Lochblech im Ofen das Ventil etwas mehr zu, so dass die Flamme vom Propanbrenner kleiner wird, nicht mehr die hohe Temperatur hat und trotzdem das Buchenmehl zum "Schmullen" bringt. Das funzt natürlich nicht, wenn man nur, um das Buchenmehl zum Räuchern zu bringen, die Flamme weiter gleich groß ließe - schade um die Fische!

Danke für die freundlichen Kommentare - ich helfe gerne!
Nächsten Montag ist bei mir erneut Räuchertag!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

heute morgen habe ich endlich mal wieder Makrelen geräuchert, die noch von der letzten Kuttertour stammen, genau 22 Stück (die Nachbarn freuen sich!)!

Diesmal hatte ich anfangs Problem mit meinem Gasbrenner, denn die Flamme war nicht hart bläulich, sondern mehr "huschig"-gelbrot. Ich wechselte dann die Gasflasche gegen eine ganz volle aus und blies auch noch mal den Brenner durch, nicht dass ein Schmutzteil in der Zuleitung steckte, wie ich es schon einmal gehabt hatte. Auch der kleine Absperrhahn wurde auseinander genommen und gereinigt.

Dann auf ein Neues: Diesmal war die Flamme genauso wie sie sein sollte, auch akustisch konnte man merken, dass diesmal richtig Hitze in den Ofen kam. Mit Verspätung, dafür aber wieder gut, hingen die Makrelen nach dem Garen und anschließendem Räuchern im Ofen und mussten zunächst einmal abkühlen.

Ich hatte am Vorabend noch drei Rotbarsch-Filets mit in die Salzlake (60 Gramm Salz auf einen Liter Wasser) gelegt, aber die waren heute Mittag doch etwas zu salzig - sie saugen einfach schneller das Salz auf, als ich vermutet hatte. Besser kurz vor dem Räuchern eine kurze Trockensalzung, das müsste auch reichen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## voice (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

bis auf das erlenlaub mach ich es fast genau so....ich habe mir von einem schlosser eine spänepfanne aus dickem blech machen lassen die genau in meinen ofen passt......diese pfanne kann ich direkt auf den brenner stellen. nachdem das mehl richtig qualmt kann ich den brenner aus machen... das mehl entwickelt genug hitze um die fische zu räuchern...ca. 55 -60 grad. der vorteil der großen pfanne ist auch noch, dass ich mit einer füllung hin komme.....


----------



## voice (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

mein brenner hat einen aufsatz ...auf den man die pfanne stellen kann ist also etwas anders als der von karau


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

die Makrelen schmecken supi, wird mir gerade von einem Nachbarn signalisiert.

Ich will Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten, wie sie nachher aussahen (Geschmacksbarometer gibt es ja leider noch nicht im IT!)

*munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*


----------



## Nordostholländer (5. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

jau.....Alter Schwede....die sehn ja super aus. 
Grosser Respekt, Du verstehst was davon#r


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> voice;2250133]bis auf das erlenlaub mach ich es fast genau so....ich habe mir von einem schlosser eine spänepfanne aus dickem blech machen lassen die genau in meinen ofen passt......diese pfanne kann ich direkt auf den brenner stellen. nachdem das mehl richtig qualmt kann ich den brenner aus machen... das mehl entwickelt genug hitze um die fische zu räuchern...ca. 55 -60 grad. *Der Vorteil der großen Pfanne ist* *auch noch, dass ich mit einer Füllung hin komme.....*


Jo,

nicht schlecht, denn beim Kauf des Räucherofens wurde die relativ kleine Räuchermehlpfanne vom Hersteller mitgeliefert. Ich muss etwa 3-mal Räuchermehl "nachlegen" bzw. das verkokelte Buchenmehl wegschütten und mit neuem bestücken. So ein größeres Teil muss ich mir demnächst auch noch bauen lassen.

Übrigens hatte ich diesmal nicht Erlenzweige sondern etwas Wacholder auf das Buchenmehl gelegt, also kleine Zweige von einem Nadelgehölz aus dem Vorgarten. Man muss eben alles mal ausprobieren, aber dem Anfänger rate ich immer, in der Lake am Anfang normales grobes Salz und für´s Räuchern ganz normales Buchenmehl zu nehmen. Später, wenn die Zunge etwas "differenzierter"  :q  schmeckt, dann kann man immer noch variieren!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hachja meine Makrelen wollen ja auch noch einen braunen Mantel haben.:vik: Sollte meine letzten Makrelen auch mal in den Rauch hängen. 

Ob man Zander auch räuchern kann?

@Karauschenjäger, du machst ja auch Pfeffermakrelen. Kannste mir mal einen Tip geben wie man die Herstellt? Also Rezept oder ähnliches?

Achso, mein Brenner kommt aus Ungarn. Ist aber doch einen Tacken größer als den Du hast Cliff. Werde morgen mal ein Bild machen von dem Brenner. Vielleicht habe ich deswegen meine Späne immer am Brennen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

jo, Zander räuchern geht auch, ebenso wie Flussbarsch, allerdings waren die beiden Fische immer ziemlich trocken und nicht so toll. Dann lieber die Filets in der Pfanne mit Butter milde braten.

Zu den Pfeffermakrelen: Die Filets insbesondere von größeren Makrelen kann man sehr schön und sauber an jeder Seite mit einem Schnitt vom übrigen Fisch trennen. Dann braucht man auch nicht soviel vom Kutter schleppen.......:m

Zu Hause dann trocken salzen oder in mäßiger Salzlake legen, abtrocknen und anschließend auf ein Tablett bzw. großen Teller legen, mit geschroteten Pfefferkörnern aus der Pfeffermühle bestreuen, je nach Geschmack auch noch mit Chillypfeffer oder Kräuterlinge aus dem Vorratsbehälter veredeln (sieht auch optisch gut aus!) und auf ein vorher leicht eingeöltes Drahtgitter in den Räucherofen legen.

Ein Anglerkollege hängt die Pfeffermakrelen-Filets immer in den Rauch, ein anderer nimmt auch als Auflage statt Pfeffer Zwiebeln und auch kleingehackten Paprika. 


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke Cliff für dieses bestimmt leckere Rezept. Die Makrelen die ich jetzt noch habe sind ja nicht mehr die größten. Also werde ich bis nächste Saison (Leider dauert das noch ssseehhrr lange) warten müssen. Aber wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin mehr als einmal auf der Nordsee mit meinem Boot.


----------



## Skogsoyfan (7. November 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo ,

ich habe da eine andere Variante. 
In einem Spanierladen einen Gasbrenner für eine Paella Pfanne gekauft. Pfanne und Dreibein als Unterbau dazu.
Dann kann man
1. Eine wunderschöne Paella zubereiten
2. Auch Fische räuchern .
Man nimmt  einen ausrangierten Einweckapparat ( oder anderes tonnenähliches Gerät ), bohrt  in den oberen Rand Löcher für Metallstäbe als Aufhängevorrichtung , fertig.
Auf den Boden des Einweckapparates kommt das Räuchermehl.
Als Zusatz kann man die Tonne noch mit einem Thermometer versehen.
Passen bis zu 14 Forellen rein.

Der Paellabrenner hat 2 ( die Luxusausführung 3 ) unabhängig voneinander zu regelnde Brennringe , damit kann man die Temperatur wunderbar steuern
Also 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen :
Mal gibts für die Gäste Paella , mal Räucherfisch. Falls jemand das Rezept für eine Paella braucht, im Board melden.

Gruß
der räuchernde Skogsoyfan


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

wäre ja noch interessant zu erfahren, von welcher Firma der sogen. Paella-Brenner mit den doppelten Flammringen ist und was so ein Exemplar kostet.........denn bei diesen Temperaturen so um 0 Grad oder knapp darunter geht es mit meinem 4,5 kw-Gasbrenner auch nicht - ich bekomme nicht die nötige Hitze zum Garen, wenn mein Ofen auch unterm Carport steht.

Beim Kauf meines Propan-Gasbrenner wurden auch zwei "Untersetzer" dazugeliefert, nämlich ein dreiteiliger Aufsatz zum Topf-drauf-stellen und eine Stahlblech-Plattform zum Reinschieben in den Räucherofen. Den erstgenannten Aufsatz habe ich im Sommer bereits mehrmals verwendet, um einen Topf mit Blei und Zinn zu erhitzen, aus dem flüssigen Inhalt habe ich dann mit entsprechenden Formen Pilker gegossen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.
*Ich möchte mal so friedlich sterben wie mein Großvater,
und nicht so schreiend und heulend wie sein Beifahrer!*
.


----------



## Michelle (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na, bei diesem kalten Wetter kann man doch gar nicht räuchern, auch nicht mit einem GASBRENNER:

Da bekommt man doch nicht die Temperatur hin, dass die Fische auch durch sind. Naja, vielleicht in diesen isolierten Räucheröfen, da müsste es gehen!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

der Gasbrenner, den Skogsoyfan vorgeschlagen hat, besitzt einen Durchmesser von rund 60 cm, hat sicherlich einen hohen Erhitzungswert, aber passt auch nicht in jeden Räucherofen hinein, bei mir z.B. auch nicht. Mit einem 4,5 kw-Gasbrenner (wie ich ihn habe und wie er laufend im IT angeboten wird - 54.-EURO + Versand) bekommt man jetzt im Winter und dann draußen nicht die richtige Gartemperatur.

Ich muss also wie bestimmt einige andere "Räuchermeister" auf eine einigermaßen praktikable Aussentemperatur warten, wenn der Ofen nicht isoliert ist. Und wie der vorausschauende Wetterbericht für Nordwestdeutschland anzeigt, wird es mit dem Räuchern in den nächsten Tagen nichts - es wird wieder kälter - MIST!

Meine gefrorenen Makrelen, Regenbogenforellen und Schollen wollen nun mal langsam vergoldet werden, aber vielleicht wird das etwas in den ersten Tagen des Neuen Jahres ?!

*(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................................*.

.Hier noch einige Fotos vom letzten Räuchern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

ich hatte gerade eine PN-Anfrage, was die gelbe (leere) Konservendose auf dem vierten Foto unten am Räucherofen zu bedeuten hätte.

Nun, dass ist der provisorische Behälter zum Auffangen des Räuchersaftes, der bei der Erhitzung der Fische aus diesen herausläuft, innen auf ein schräg eingeschobenes Blech tropft und dann, weil das Blech aus dem Ofen leicht herausragt, in die darunter stehende Blechdose abläuft. So tropft dieser Saft nicht direkt in die Gasflamme oder in das Räuchermehl, das direkt darunter steht. Das soll gesundheitlich nicht so gut sein, wenn´s reintropft!

*Weiterhin gute Ergebnisse beim Räuchern
und schöne Weihnachten wünscht
Karauschenjäger
.................................................................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Für alle "Räuchermeister"*

auch im Neuen Jahr weiterhin viel Erfolg beim "Vergolden" der Fische im gekauften oder selbstgebauten Räucherofen, 

weil nicht nur Angeln Spaß macht, sondern auch das "Veredeln" von großen und kleinen Fischen.

An alle, die wie ich auf bessere Temperaturen warten und hoffen, (dass sie bald kommen), weil der Brenner einfach nicht die erforderliche Hitze bringt, etwas Geduld, es wird schon wieder!

*Ein gutes neues Jahr 
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.......................................*

.


----------



## loki73 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo räucherfans

ich habe heute americabesuch bekommen und hab deshalb mal einen räuchtag eingelegt.

bei temperaturen um -3 grad und schnee, hab ich den ofen erstmal ordentlich mit buchenholz eingeheizt. es wollte erst garnicht richtig in fahrt kommen aber den ofen etwas in den wind und ab gehts.

ich habe heute makarele, wels, eine aalstrippe und zwei bärschlein genommen.

zuerst den wels rein, 15min später die makarelen und noch 10 min. später den rest.

nach ca 1 stunde bei 100-120 grad kam das kleiner geschlagene buchenholz drauf und schmogte bei 60-80grad noch etwa eine stunde.

erste geschmackstest von den nacharn waren positiv.
mein frauchen war auch sehr angetan vom wels. 

also fürs erste mal makrele und wels, bin ich zufrieden.
ich finde nur das die etwas zu dunkel geworden sind. die fische sind innen trotzdem schön saftig und schmecken super lecker.

da es schon dunkel war beim rausnehmen hab ich mal ein handybild unter der küchenlame gemacht.

http://img56.*ih.us/img56/7423/dsc00472pd9.jpg

aufgrund der außentemperatur hab ich auch einen 10 litereimer grob gebeiltes holz verbraucht.

in diesem sinne, gutes gelingen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Loki,

die Fische hast Du ja richtig "farbig" gemacht beim Veredeln, so richtig viel Rauch müssen die abbekommen haben.

Hauptsache, sie haben allen geschmeckt, auch Deinen Nachbarn, denn immerhin hast Du auf dem Handyfoto aufgeschlagen die Zeitschrift mit dem Titel *"Geschenke für alle" *, das hast Du offensichtlich in die Tat umgesetzt und das finde ich richtig gut!

Meine Nachbarn freuen  sich auch immer, wenn ich Makrelen oder Hechtsteaks räuchere, weil ich danach immer einige Teile an sie abgebe; so erhält man sich Freunde, auch wenn´s mal gewaltig qualmt!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*
Es soll noch kälter werden........ 

*und die Chancen, in den nächsten Tagen doch noch mal die Räuchertonne oder den Ofen ´rauszustellen und trotz der Kälte die richtige Gartemperatur zu erreichen, werden nicht besser!

Wer jetzt nicht auf (geräucherten) Fisch verzichten will uind aus dieser Gegend kommt, hat immer noch die Gelegenheit, im Fabrikverkauf in Emden am Eisenbahndock geräucherte Matjes, hergestellt aus großen, fetten Norweger-Heringen, günstig zu erwerben.

Leckere Sachen; hier ist der Link www.emder-matjes.de


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Diese 3 Schalen mit Matjes bzw. Bratheringen habe ich mir mitgebracht, aber wer auch das nicht schafft: Die Alternative, ein dicker Cormoran im Abflug, auch geräuchert eine Delikatesse! :q:m:vik:


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> *
> *...
> Die Alternative, ein dicker Cormoran im Abflug, auch geräuchert eine Delikatesse!



die Alternative zum Kormoran: 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hhstuvzMiB0


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hoppa.7 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Respekt...da bleibt wohl nix mehr von übrig.........!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na na  #d,

wir wollen mal wieder zum Räuchern zurück kommen, bevor noch der zuständige Mod hier einen Rüffel austeilt !

Den meisten geht´s wahrscheinlich wie mir, es ist immer noch viel zu kalt, die nötigen Temperaturen im Ofen bekommen wir bei dem Wetter nicht hin, obwohl doch geräucherter Fisch gerade dann gut schmeckt, wenn es richtig "knackt"! Dazu noch ein kalter Aquavit ...... aber ohne Räucherfisch ?

Das kalte Wetter kann ja nicht ewig so anhalten, bei 8 - 10 Grad Celsius + geht es bei mir wieder los, denn die Makrelen müssen langsam mal raus aus dem Gefrierschrank. Fettfische wie Makrelen sollte man sowieso nicht lange einfrieren, bei fettarmen Fischen ist das nicht ganz so problematisch.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.Noch einige Bilder von der (Räucher-)Zeit, als es noch wärmer war!


----------



## fliege78 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Karauschenjäger

Machst du deine Mehlpfanne immer so voll ?

Für wie lange reicht diese Menge ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also Fliege,

die Räuchermehl-Pfanne ist nur so 20 cm X 20 cm und etwa 3 cm hoch. Das Räuchermehl wird gestrichen bis zur Oberkante aufgebracht und ziemlich platt gedrückt. 

So 15 - 20 Minuten qualmt das Räuchermehl in der Pfanne, dann ist es aber auch schwarz und verbrannt. Dann wird das Räuchermehl ausgetauscht, das alte fliegt raus und neues wird wieder eingebracht, dann geht es weiter - no Prob!

Hier im Trööt hat aber auch schon ein Räuchermeister den Vorschlag gemacht, die Pfanne einfach größer anfertigen zu lassen, dann muss man möglicherweise nicht 3 - 4 wechseln - und die Idee ist auch nicht schlecht, das werde ich im Frühjahr mal so machen.

*Beste Grüße
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## fliege78 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na vielleicht sollte ich mir auch so eine Pfanne schweißen. Ich hab das Mehl bisher immer auf einen Haufen gekippt und dann abbrennen lassen. Hat auch funktioniert. Nur fand ich, es hat nicht so viel Rauch gegeben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na, besser ist das, Fliege,

wenn Du eine gesonderte Räuchermehl-Pfanne im Ofen hast, denn wenn das Räuchermehl "auf" ist, also abgebrannt, dann nimmst Du die HEISSE Pfanne mit einer Wasserpumpen-Zange, am Rand angefasst, heraus, kloppst sie kurz an den Steinen an, so dass alles (Schwarze) raus fällt. 

Dann wird sie wieder randvoll mit neuem Buchenmehl bestückt, vielleicht etwas Wasser drauf sprühen (qualmt mehr!) und wieder rein in den Ofen, Tür zu und es kann weitergehen. So hast Du nichts mehr mit den Resten des abgebrannten Räuchermehls zu tun, die möglicherweise durch die Hitze hochwirbeln und sich vielleicht noch auf den Fischen absetzen könnte!

Bei den gesamten Räucheraktionen sollten wir immer daran denken, dass wir es mit Lebensmitteln zu tun haben und entsprechend sorgfältig muss auch der Umgang mit den Räucherfischen sein!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann,

will das denn gar nicht wärmer werden, denn bei 10 Grad Plus (oder mehr) könnte man mit Gasbrenner und nicht isoliertem Räucherofen doch mal wieder räuchern, denn die eingefrorenen Makrelen, Forellen und Schollen (schmecken lecker geräuchert!) müssen mal langsam aus der Eisstarre heraus und in den Ofen, damit sie vergoldet und danach verspeist werden.

Die meisten von uns haben sicherlich nicht so viele Aale gefangen, dass sie jetzt noch welche zum Räuchern haben. Ich kaufe in den letzten Jahren gerne Farmaale, die m.E. genauso gut wie Wildfänge schmecken. Dann nehme ich immer 200-Gramm-Aale, also 4 bis 5 Stück auf ein Kilo, die ausgenommen 15 EURO das Kilo kosteten.

Die hole ich dann selbst ab, weil die Aalaufzucht nur rund 20 km von uns entfernt ist, hier ist mal die HP:

 www.meyers-aale.de

Das soll keine Reklame sein, aber doch die Möglichkeit zeigen, mal wieder einen gemütlichen Abend mit Räucheraale zu machen, die selbst "heiß" gemacht wurden.


*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur 
wünscht Karauschenjäger
..........................................................*

.


----------



## Mirdin (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo und moin moin *Karauschenjäger,
*
bin ier mal wieder am stöbern und habe Deinen Link - Dickes Danke dafür !!!! - " www.meyers-aale.de" gefunden.

ich sitze hier nur drei Kilometer von Nikolausdorf entfernt, habe schon paar mal Forellen bei dem bekannten Kiloteichen für meinen Räucherofen geholt, und habe aber auch noch tüchtig Aale vom Angeln in der Vehne und Lahe  in der Kühltruhe.

Aber die ganze Diskussion um die Aale und deren Rückgang machen in mir doch auch die Haltung, meine zum räuchern vorgesehenen Aale vielleicht doch besser zu kaufen, statt zu fangen.

Von daher noch einmal dickes Danke für den Link, ich hatte von der Aalfarm, wenn auch bei mir um die Ecke , noch nicht gehört.

herzliche Grüße und Danke

Mirdin = Falk


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, Mirdin, genauso

man sollte einfach zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass in unseren Gewässern nur noch spärlich Aale die Beute und auch ihren Unterschlupf suchen.

Und wenn wir mal wieder 2000 oder 3000 Jungaale aussetzen, dann können wir ganz sicher sein, das sie sehr schnell zur Schelde-Mündung nach Holland zurückwandern, wo sie möglicherweise hergekommen (und gefangen wurden!) sind. 

Dann sind Farmaale, wenn man sich beim Nachtangeln keine Schwielen holen will, schon das richtige, zumal sie ausgenommen und entschleimt sind (auch wichtig)!

Leckere Sache, wenn man so eine Schale geräucherte Aale zusammen mit einem kühlem JEVER und einem Glas LINIE kredenzen kann - wollen wir das nicht alle ................. ?

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.......................................................*

.


----------



## Michelle (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

zum Räuchern braucht man ja nicht nur einen guten Räucherofen und eine Heizquelle, hier empfehlen ja (fast) alle einen Gasbrenner, und auch gutes *Räuchermehl.*

Wir haben das Räuchermehl bis jetzt immer bei dem Tischlermeister unseres Vertrauens bezogen, aber jetzt haben wir gehört, man kann es viel besser beim Schlachter-Einkauf beziehen, aber das sollen gewaltige 15-kg-Säcke sein.

Wo holt Ihr eigentlich Euer Räuchermehl her?


----------



## fliege78 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, 

also ich bestelle mir mein Mehl immer per Internet. Anfangs mit 2,5 bis 5kg Säcke aber billger sind die 15kg Säcke. Hab nur gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Gruß Fliege


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

wir kaufen auch immer einen 15 kg-Sack Buchen-Räuchermehl beim Fleischer-Einkauf hier im Gewerbegebiet OL-Tweelbäke. Der kostet dann 14,50 Euro und reicht länger als ein Jahr. Besser wäre es wohl, damit es immer frisch ist, mit einem Kollegen zu teilen.

Man sollte den Sack aber wieder nach Entnahme von Buchenmehl gut verschließen und auch nicht zu feucht stellen, weil sonst das Räuchermehl in einem solchen Plastiksack "stockt".

Übrigens schaffen es nicht mal die richtigen Experten, bei diesen Temperaturen draußen GUT zu räuchern, denn am Wochenende war ich auf Rügen, und bei einem Räuchermeister konnte ich sehen, der nur mit Holz geheizt hatte, dass sich bei einigen 300 - 400 Gramm schweren Aalen die Haut von den Bauchlappen gelöst hatte und nach hinten zum Rücken gerollt war. Trotzdem waren die Aale für meine Begriffe auch noch zu hell geräuchert worden, sie hatten nicht so richtig "Farbe" bekommen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger*
.


----------



## TRANSformator (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich kaufe auch immer 15 kg Säcke. Den Sack stelle ich dann zusätzlich in einen großen Plastikeimer mit verschließbarem Deckel. Die großen Eimer habe ich mir mal günstig im Fischgeschäft besorgen können.
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen schonmal hier gelesen, dass ihr Probleme mit den Temperaturen habt. Habe die letzten Wochen häufiger geräuchert und konnte kein Problem feststellen. Habe auch gut die Temperatur in meinem Edelstahlofen halten können. Mag aber auch an der mittleren Größe meines Ofens in Kombintion mit dem starken Gasbrenner liegen. Einzig die Glasscheibe in der Tür mochte die starken Temperaturunterschiede nicht und ist gebrochen.

Gruß


----------



## reinhard_sn (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo.
Kaufe mein Räuchermehl direkt ab Werk in Seesen 300 kg im Jahr, abgepackt 25 kg für 6,00 € im Plastiksack.Ist noch nie feucht oder stockig geworden.

Mit meinem Beelonia FV (Gasbrenner 20,9Kw) habe ich auch bei Minus 15 Grad kein Problem, erreiche in ca. 5 Minuten 120 Grad.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> reinhard_sn;2363701]Hallo.
> Kaufe mein Räuchermehl direkt ab Werk in Seesen 300 kg im Jahr, abgepackt 25 kg für 6,00 € im Plastiksack.Ist noch nie feucht oder stockig geworden.
> Mit meinem Beelonia FV (Gasbrenner 20,9Kw) habe ich auch bei Minus 15 Grad kein Problem, erreiche in ca. 5 Minuten 120 Grad.
> Gruß Reinhard


Moin,

ein Räucher-Vollprofi (!), da gibt es kein Vertun, der jedes Jahr 300 kg Räuchermehl "durchschmullt". 
Davon träumen wir nur, wenn wir mal unsere 12 Forellen oder  15 Makrelen  in den Ofen einhängen.  

Mit einem 4,5 Kw-Gasbrenner kann man kaum bei diesen Aussentemperaturen die nötige Hitze erzeugen, um erst einmal die Fische gar zu bekommen und zum anderen auch mögliche "Fremdstoffe" abzutöten. Denn - ich hatte es ja schon mal geschrieben, wir gehen mit Lebensmitteln um und da muss der gesamte Gar- und Räucherprozess schon ordentlich ablaufen. Mit einem 20 Kw-Gasbrenner ist das kein Problem, das funzt!
Also müssen wir noch ein wenig warten ..... ist ja bald Frühlingsanfang!

Z.Z. gibt es bei uns Lachse zu kaufen, ausgenommen, ca. 2,5 - 3 kg schwer zum kg-Preis unter 7 EURO. Ich habe mir ein schönes Exemplar heute mal filetiert und werde einige Filets (hoffentlich bald) mal mit in den Räucherofen hängen. Wenn es denn wärmer wird ........

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## shorty 38 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, ich persönlich mag kaltgeräucherten Lachs lieber als heißgeräucherten. Vielleicht hast Du jetzt die idealen Bedingungen für kaltgeräucherten Lachs und hoffentlich genug Gas in der Flasche. :q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Shorty, 

nicht erzählen, sondern berichten: Wie wird denn der kaltgeräucherte Lachs gemacht ? 

Da Lachse z.Z. bei uns sehr preisgünstig angeboten werden, wäre das noch eine interessante Variante .........

Heute wäre der Tag gewesen, an dem ich auch noch meinen 4,5 Kw-Gasbrenner hätte anschmeissen können, um meine Makrelen zu räuchern, nur - sah es gestern im Nordwesten nach 9 - 10 Grad Aussentemperatur aus?

*Chance verpasst!*

Mittlerweile habe ich einen Laden gefunden, der günstig Gasbrenner in sehr unterschiedlichen Größen und KW-Stärken vertreibt.

*Dies ist der Link: www.der-spanien-shop.eu
....oder mal googeln
* 
Nach der Startseite auf den Button "Gasbrenner außen" drücken und wir sehen jede Menge Gasbrenner, die sich m.E. auch gut zum Räuchern eignen. Ich jedenfalls habe mir einen 1,8 kg schweren Doppelring-Gasbrenner mit fast 11 Kw bestellt, der gerade mal unten in meinem Räucherofen passt. Ich hoffe, der bringt es auch bei niedrigen Aussentemperaturen.......#c  ?

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Michelle (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

der Link funzt ja nicht, so ist das richtig

www.der-spanien-shop.de

Die Brenner sind ja wirklich günstig.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

heute hat´s geklappt, 10 Grad + hier im Nordwesten, trotz teilweise heftigen Wind habe ich 15 Makrelen, zwei Forellen und drei Stück Lachs in den Räucherofen gehangen, den Gasbrenner (noch den alten mit 4,5 Kw) unten ´rein gestellt, die Gashähne an der Flasche und am Brenner aufgedreht und dann ging es los.

Gegen den Wind habe ich noch an beiden Seiten des Brenners zwei Mauersteine hochkant aufgestellt, so dass die Temperatur schnell erreicht war, um die Fische gar zu machen. Mit einem Gasbrenner lässt sich alles prima regulieren; Geschmacksbeeinträchtigungen, wie hier verschiedentlich behauptet wird, gibt es garantiert nicht. 

Später habe ich den Gasbrenner herunter gedreht und die "Pfanne" mit Räuchermehl und einigen kleinen Wacholderzweigen auf das gelochte Blech gelegt. Später musste ich noch mal das verbrannte Buchenmehl austauschen und habe einen frischen, flachen Pappelspan oben drauf gelegt. Vielleicht hilfst?

Es hat lange und anhaltend gequalmt und nach 90 Minuten waren die Fische fertig - ein Stück Lachs haben wir gleich anschließend warm gegessen - lecker!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.Nun noch verschiedene Pics von der Räucheraktion heute morgen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

...... hier sind noch weitere Bilder vom heutigen Räuchern mit meinem THÜROS-Räucherofen (V2A-Stahl), der ständig draußen steht und nicht rosten kann.

Die Maße sind in der Grundfläche 32 cm X 40 cm bei 1,25 m Höhe. Er steht auf einem Winkeleisen-Gestell und ist deshalb leicht zu händeln.

*Gut Qualm
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## loki73 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hmmmm, lecker sieht das aus.

ich muss mir erstmal neuen räuchernachschub organiesieren.#c


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Loki,

vielen Dank für deinen* Freundlichen Kommentar *!:l

Ich habe mir eben mal die Mühe gemacht und geschaut, was das für ein Buchenmehl ist, das ich habe:
*
GOLDEN SMOKE von Springer, im Plastiksack mit 25 kg (!)*

gekauft im letzten (oder vorletzten ?) Jahr hier beim Fleischer-Einkauf für rund* 15* Euronen. Übrigens hat der Fleischer-Einkauf Spitzen-Filetiermesser, mit gelben Griff in wirklich guter Qualität zum günstigen Preis!

Mir war das im Grunde genommen zuviel und ich hätte gerne an einen Kollegen im Umkreis die Hälfte abgegeben, aber niemand wollte...........

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*..

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> nicht erzählen, sondern berichten: Wie wird denn der kaltgeräucherte Lachs gemacht ?
> ...




Pro kg Lachfilet: 50 g Salz (ohne Jod!), 20g Rohrzucker, Gewürze (z. B. frisch gemahlener Pfeffer und/oder Piment) in die Filets leicht einreiben.
Ich schweiße die Filets dann mit dem Salz/Gewürze im Vakuum für ca. 16 Stunden ein und lege das ganze in den Kühlschrank.
Dann Abwaschen, trockentupfen und leicht (!) trocknen (nur das die Filets nicht mehr "nass" sind).
Und nun für ca. 6 Stunden in den Rauch. Dazu steue ich feines Räuchermehl U-förmig auf die Räucherschale (2-3 cm hoch, 5 cm breit) und zünde beide Enden mit einem Mini-Lötbrenner oder lege 2 Daumen große Glutstücke (Holzkohle) in die Enden. das ergibt eine Temperaturenderung von 8...10° im Räucherschrank (ca. 85 cm x 48 cm x 28 cm).
Die "Killtemperatur" für das Kalträuchern liegt übrigens bei ca. 38°C im Ofen - dann kann man nur heiß weiterräuchern.
Heißräuchern im Winter geht auch: ich heb dafür einen 7,5 kW Gasbrenner - aber das ist ein anderes Thema ...

Achso, ein paar Bilder hab ich gerade hier eingestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2400089&postcount=23


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Guten Morgen   

Danke an Tulpe, denn mit dem Rezept kann jeder etwas anfangen, sehr gut und ausführlich geschildert.

Ich denke, der eine oder andere Räuchermeister unter uns wird so bald wie möglich ausprobieren, wie "kaltgeräucherter" Lachs schmeckt. Interessant die zwei Varianten, wie die Glut an das Räuchermehl gelangt und wie sie sich langsam weiter "frisst", denn 6 Stunden wird man ja nicht immer am Räucherofen stehen müssen....... ?

*Immer viel Qualm im Ofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
....................................*...

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab ich vergessen: die Buchenmehl-Ladung reicht etwa 1,5 Stunden ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja, 

das hatte ich mir schon gedacht, zwischendurch muss man beim Kalträuchern immer wieder mal nachschauen, wieweit das Buchenmehl bei diesem langwierigen (Kalt-)Räuchern doch schon abgebrannt ist.

Aber eine gute Alternative, wenn man etwas Besonderes seiner Familie oder seinen Freunden bieten will.

Ansonsten - keine Beiträge mehr hier im Forum über das Räuchern mit Buchenmehl und einem Propanbrenner?
*
Immer viel Qualm
wünscht Karauschenjäger
........................................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

heute ist bestes Wetter zum Angeln aber auch zum Räuchern, und weil ich heute Abend auch noch Besuch bekomme, sollten ein  Teil der Regenbogenforellen und der Makrelen, zwei Stöcker dabei, insgesamt 18 Fische, "vergoldet" werden.

Die Propanflasche wurde bereits gestern überprüpft, der Brenner per Mund kurz durchgeblasen (IGITT), die Fische gestern Abend in die Salzlake gelegt (60 Gramm auf einen Liter und die Fische sollten in der Lake schwimmen), heute Morgen wurden die Fische mit klarem Wasser gereinigt, in den Ofen mittels Haken eingehängt, getrocknet und dann konnte es beginnen.

Mit einem Gasbrenner lässt sich doch alles viel besser regulieren, auch wenn es noch mein alter 5,4 Kw-Brenner ist. Nach dem Trocknen der acht Forellen und der 10 Makrelen und Stöcker kam ich schnell auf die gewünschten 90 Grad, zumal das Wetter mit den tollen Aussentemperaturen gut mitspielte.

Nachdem die Fische rund 20 Minuten diese Temperatur bekommen hatten, sie sich auch bei einer Kontrolle schon entsprechend verfärbt hatten, kam unten auf das gelochte Blech die Pfanne mit dem Räuchermehl und einen kleineren Wacholderzweigen rein. Ich stellte die Flamme des Brenners etwas kleiner und schon nach kurzer Zeit fing es richtig an zu qualmen.

*Jetzt müsste der Witz kommen:* Fragt der eine Bauer den anderen beim Frühschoppen an der Theke: "Du sach mal, rauchen Deine Kühe?" Der andere: "Ne, wie kommst Du darauf?" "Jo, dann brennt wohl Dein Kuhstall!"

Bei mir schaute nur ein freundlicher Nachbar über den Zaun, dem ich am Schluss meines Räucherns noch drei schöne Makrelen versprach.

Nach 90 Minuten Gar- und Räucherzeit war alles erledigt, die Fische waren so vergoldet, wie ich es mag und wie sie auch optisch aussehen sollten und ich denke, meine Gäste heute Abend werden sich freuen, zumal es als Vorspreise eine Kartoffelsuppe mit frischgepulten Krabben dazu gibt - Man gönnt sich ja sonnst nichts - ach ja, ein kühles JEVER passt auch noch dazu!

*Ein schönes Osterfest und
gute Erholung am Wasser
wünscht Karauschenjäger
........................................*

.Hier noch einige Bilder vom heutigen Räuchern


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ... Man gönnt sich ja sonnst nichts - ach ja, ein kühles JEVER passt auch noch dazu!
> ...



So soll es sein.
Bei mit steht das "vergolden" Sonntag an.
Ich wurde eingeladen: unter der Bedingung, dass ich meinen Räucherofen und den Fisch mitbringe ... |uhoh:  :q
... und im Eisschrank liegt noch 'ne Meerforelle ... #h


----------



## loki73 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

jam jam, ich muss mir erst wieder nachschub erangeln um es mal wieder richtig rauchen zu zu lassen.

ich bekomme gerade wieder mächtig hunger auf legger räucherfisch.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> loki73;2445157]jam jam, ich muss mir erst wieder *Nachschub erangeln*, um es mal wieder richtig rauchen zu zu lassen.


Genau das ist der Punkt, denn man kann praktisch jeden Fisch räuchern, den man "erangelt" hat, wie Loki schreibt.

Neben den bekannten Fischarten habe ich bereits Hornhechte, Aalquappen, Kabeljau, Brassen und Güstern, Rotaugen, Giebel und Karauschen geräuchert. Bei einigen Arten muss man zwar etwas Geduld haben, um an das zarte Fleisch zu gelangen, weil man natürlich das Grätenmuster kennen sollte.

In meinem Gefrierschrank befinden sich noch zwei (ausgenommene) Schollen und einige Lachsfilets, die zusammen mit einigen Makrelen noch Feuer und Rauch haben müssen. 

Und meine nächste Makrelentour ist bereits Mitte Juni gebucht, da werden wieder (hoffentlich) viele Makis über die Reling und in den Fischkorb gehievt.

Und wer schon mal gestreiften Speck zusammen mit Aal langsam und behutsam geräuchert hat, der hört gar nicht auf, wenn der Speck denn kalt geworden ist, die eine oder andere Scheibe sofort zu essen und womöglich das Brot ganz zu vergessen!



*Allen Räucherfreunden
ein schönes Osterfest
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.....................................*

.Hier noch einige Pics vom letzten Räuchern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, 

habe mal wieder für mich und für zwei junge Kollegen den Gasbrenner angeschmissen und meinen THÜROS-Räucherofen in Stellung gebracht. Er hätte sonst zu dicht neben meinem Kaminholz gestanden und das sollte man tunlichst sein lassen.

Diesmal hatte ich alles durcheinander an Fisch, sowohl von der Art als auch von der Größe. Der größte Fisch war eine 1600 Gramm schwere Schleie, dazu rund 10 Makrelen, einen Steinbutt, 4 große Forellen und 5 Aale sowie Lachssteaks.

Na, das kann ja was werden, wird sich mancher denken, und so war´s denn auch. Weil ich der Meinung war, dass die große Schleie unbedingt mehr und länger Feuer haben musste, habe ich den Brenner zulange heizen lassen, um auch wirklich alle Fische gar zu bekommen.

Das Ende vom Lied: Die Schleie riss vom Doppelhaken ab und landete unten auf das Abtropfblech. Sicherlich noch zu verwerten, nur schön sah sie nicht mehr aus. Aklle anderen Fische sahen doch ganz gut aus, wobei die Makrelen etwas zu trocken waren, eben von der langen Hitze.

Es ist also nicht gut, so unterschiedlich große Fische auf einmal räuchern zu wollen - es kann gut- aber auch "ins Auge" gehen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.Hier noch einige Pics von meiner Räucheraktion.


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich fange mit den "Dicken" Brocken und geringerer Temperatur (50-60 °C) an, lege nach und nach die kleinere Stücke der Größe nach dazu (10-20 min Abstand) dazu und erhöhe dann auch die Temperatur bis 80...90 °C.


----------



## loki73 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

wie tulpe schon schrieb, erst die dicken und dann kleiner werden. das räuchern an sich bleibt eigentlich gleich.

trotzdem sieht es gut aus und schmeckt bestimmt auch so. jam jam jetzt hab ich auch hunger auf nen räucherleckerli.

wie war eigentlich die schleie? ich find die etwas sehr grätig, allerdings hab ich die nicht geräuchert.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, Junx, Danke für den Hinweis

wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt, dass ich groß und klein zusammen räuchern muss, dann werde ich es künftig wie vorgeschlagen machen.

Zum Thema geräucherte Schleie: Trotz mehrerer Versuche nicht mein Geschmack - sie schmeckt etwas modrig. Sicherlich ist dabei entscheidend, aus welchem Gewässer sie kommt, aber so richtig ist sie geräuchert nicht mein Fall. Im Muskelfleisch hat sie noch zusätzliche Y-Gräten. Der Karpfen oder besser die Filetstücke schmeckten geräuchert besser.
Aber es ist wie überall im Leben: Der eine liebt die Tochter, der andere die Schw......m.....r und manche lieben beide!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Karauschenjäger:

wenn Du gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz milden Zwiebelgeschmack magst: Belege mal Filetstücke mit reichlich, nicht zu grob gehackten Zwiebeln. |rolleyes
Die sind bei meinen Gästen immer zu erst alle. #c

"Die" meine ich:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch nicht schlecht, der Vorschlag,

das werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal machen, weil immer noch einige Lachsstücke in meinem Gefrierschrank schlummern und vergoldet werden sollen.

Bei Makrelenfilets, die, wenn die Makrele groß genug ist, sich ja prima schneiden lassen, mache ich das immer mit geschrotetem Pfeffer oder mit gehackten Zwiebeln oder mit kleingehacktem Paprika - schmeckt echt lecker!

Übrigens sind die Makrelen schon wieder da ...... #6


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................
*
.


----------



## loki73 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ja die y-gräten sind im gebratenen fisch auch lästig.hmm, nagut mit dem modrig läst sich sicher umgehen wenn man die wie die karpfen ein paar tage nur in frischwasser hältert.

trotzdem danke für die info.

ich mag es mit etwas chili und roten pfeffer aus der groben mühle. ich liebe fisch der etwas schärfer ist.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Zitat Loki:
> ich mag es mit etwas chili und roten pfeffer aus der groben mühle. ich liebe fisch der etwas schärfer ist.


Dann solltest Du unbedingt mal Makrelen filetieren, diese mit geschroteten Pfefferkörnern belegen (nicht so viele) und Kräuterlinge von Knorr sparsam darüber streuen. Aber Du magst es ja etwas "schärfer" . |good:
Dann auf ein Rost im Räucherofen legen und miträuchern.

Das sieht nicht nur optisch gut aus, wenn es geräuchert ist, sondern schmeckt auch prima!


*Bon Appetito!
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

einige Makrelen hatten wir ja bei der letzten Tour gefangen und einige andere Fische, eingefroren, mussten mal wieder vergoldet werden.

Diesmal hatten alle ungefähr die gleiche Größe, und deshalb konnte es nicht soviel Probleme wie beim letzten Räuchern geben (eine große Schleie war ja heruntergefallen).

Auch wieder über Nacht in Salzlake gelegt (60 Gramm Salz auf einen Liter Wasser), am Morgen das Salzwasser abgegossen und die Fische noch mal abgespült, die Haken wurden befestigt und die Fische mit Küchenpapier weitestgehend trocken getupft. Danach wurden sie eingehängt und bei milder Hitze und leicht geöffneter Tür weiter getrocknet.

Mit meinem Gasbrenner 4,5 Kw war das kein Problem, weil der sich gut regulieren lässt. Aussentemperatur war 13 Grad, kaum Wind. Wie bekannt, schafft der Brenner es nicht, im Winter bei kurz über Null Grad draußen bei einem Räucherofen, der nicht isoliert ist, auf ausreichende Betriebstemperatur zu kommen. Jedenfalls nicht mit einem Brenner in der Größe!

25 Minuten haben bei 80 - 90 Grad Temperatur im Ofen ausgereicht, um die Fisch gar zu bekommen. Dann wurde die Räucherpfanne mit dem Buchenmehl und obendrauf kleine Erlenzweige (!) eingeschoben, die Temepratur wurde beim Brenner herunter gedreht und dann qualmte es auch bald.

Nach zwei Stunden Trocknen, Garen und dem eigentlichen Räuchern waren die 13 Makrelen, zwei Forellen, 3 Lachsstücke und eine große Scholle küchenfertig - nächstes Mal werde ich die Salzprise etwas erhöhen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Michelle (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,
wieso sollte der Salzanteil erhöht werden und wie schmeckte die Scholle (selbstgefangen?).
Also könnten die Fische in der Salzlake mehr Salz vertragen?
Wir haben nämlich den gleichen Gasbrenner und sind zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen, wobei zu sagen ist, dass wir bis jetzt nur Forellen und Aale geräuchert haben.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Michelle schrieb:


> Hi,
> wieso sollte der Salzanteil erhöht werden ....




Reine Geschmacksache. Ich nehme für Lachs z. B. nur 50g.
Allerdings zum "Haltbarmachen" sollte es schon deutlich über 100g (10%). Kassler hat schon mal 15% Salz in der Lake.
Allerdings wird es ab 12% zu salzig um es mengenmäßig wie bei einer "Räucherfete" zu essen ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Tulpe2 will noch weniger Salz nehmen, wenn er Lachs räuchern müsste. Ich hätte für mehr Salz plädiert, aber ich hatte zunächst nur eine große Makrele probiert und die hätte mehr als nur die  60 Gramm/Liter vertragen können. 

Nachdem ich jetzt auch den Lachs gegessen habe, denke ich auch, dass die o.a. Salzlake so passen könnte, denn der Lachs nimmt offensichtlich das Salz besser auf.

Übrigens war die große Scholle gekauft und nicht selbst geangelt, deshalb hatte sie auch keinen Kopf mehr und musste am Rückgrat mit einem Doppelhaken aufgehängt werden. 
*
Mein Tipp*: Unbedingt vor dem Räuchern gründlich den Laich aus dem Bauchraum entfernen. Zum dritten Mal räuchere ich Schollen mit - der Geschmack ist wirklich sehr gut und das Fleisch lässt sich sehr leicht vom Grätengerüst trennen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cool hier geht es ja immer noch weiter. Ich habe diesen Sommer noch nichts zum Räuchern, das wird sich aber hoffentlich noch ändern. Bin auf eure Ergebnisse weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jochen,

da staunste als Themenstarter, dass Dein Trööt bald den 

*5000. Aufruf *#6

hat. Ja, es geht immer noch weiter, denn wenn man* Fische *zum Räuchern, einen *Gasbrenner* und einen* Räucherofen* hat, gibt es immer noch die eine oder andere Überraschung beim Räuchern.

Eingefroren habe ich noch einige Makrelen, Forellen und Aale, so dass der Ofen in der nächsten Woche wieder angeschmissen wird, damit die Fische auch "vergoldet" werden.

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Dein Boot fertig wird, damit Du selbst mal wieder beim Makrelenangeln "eingreifen"   kannst.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... hab ich nicht mitgeschrieben:

Weniger Salz ist ja im Grunde falsch gesagt - beim Trockenpökeln nehm' ich für Lachs 40g Salz und ca. 10g Rohrzucker je kg Fisch.
Für den Stremmellachs lieg' ich auch bei 50g je Liter und kg Fisch, Sind dann aber unterm Strich 25 g (1Liter Beize + 1 kg Fisch).


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, so ich habe jetzt die letzten Trööts gelesen. Man was Du so weg räucherst. Ist schon cool. Aber mal ne Frage, wo ist dein 11,5kw brenner? Den hattest Du doch anfang des Jahres bestellt.

OT:
Zur Zeit sitze ich hier zu Hause und Kuriere eine Thrombose aus. Das Boot muss warten. Aber wenn alles klappt fahre ich da noch mit. Ich hoffe das es da dann noch mit Makrelen klappt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jochen,

erst mal gute Besserung, damit Du noch Gelegenheit hast, auf der Nordsee rumzuschippern und den Gestreiften Dein Paternoster vor die Schnute zu halten.

Den 11,5 Kw-Brenner hatte ich zwar bestellt, dann war er aber nicht so schnell lieferbar und weil die Temperaturen anstiegen, habe ich das nicht weiter verfolgt.

Beim letzten Räuchern habe ich mir vorgenommen, die Bestellung zu erneuern, denn dann ist das Garen noch sicherer, vor allen Dingen bei niedrigen Aussentemperaturen. Der Ring dieses Brenners ist genau so breit wie der untere Einschub meines Räucherofen, so dass die äußere Flamme vielleicht etwas "rausschlagen" würde ?! Na, schaun wir mal......

Hier noch mal der Link zum Shop, der u.a. die größeren Brenner liefert www.der-spanien-shop.eu/

@ Tulpe2: Danke, das habe ich mir fürs nächste Mal notiert!
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ich hab im übrigen den Brenner:
http://www.gas-shop-24.de/hockerkocher/3fusshockerkocher4.php
Da gibt es auch einen mit 11,7 kW.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ich hab im übrigen den Brenner:
> http://www.gas-shop-24.de/hockerkocher/3fusshockerkocher4.php
> Da gibt es auch einen mit 11,7 kW.



Das ist ja der Brüller. Ich habe den gleichen. Mein Nachbar hat den aus Ungarn mitgebracht. Kostete ohne Zündung 17.-- und ich dachte der wäre in D nicht zugelassen. Cool.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wieso nicht zugelassen?
Wird doch extra für uns (zu Hause) umgebaut: wegen CE  #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2532116]ich hab im übrigen den Brenner:
> http://www.gas-shop-24.de/hockerkocher/3fusshockerkocher4.php
> *Da gibt es auch einen mit 11,7 kW.*


Moin, 

der würde für mich noch mehr in Frage kommen, weil der Flammring offensichtlich noch nicht einen so großen Durchmesser wie der vom Spanien-Shop hat. Ich schrieb ja, dass der äußere Rand des Brenners von diesem Shop vermutlich etwas vorne übersteht und nicht ganz in den Ofen unten reinpasst, so dass auch sicherlich etwas von der Wärme ungenutzt nach vorne entweicht.

Welchen* Durchmesser *hat denn Dein Brenner, also der eigentliche Flammring, Tulpe?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
................................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Der reine "Flammenring" hat 170 mm, das "Gehäuse" 185 mm.
Das "Rohr" mit Brennregler und Zündsicherung ist dann noch mal 250 mm lang.
Der Brenner ist gut zu regeln und wie schon gesagt entsprechend unseren Bestimmungen gebaut.
Ich bin super zufrieden, allerdings braucht er für die Leistung auch ordentlich Gas ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo, Tulpe 2,

Du bist ja weitaus zuverlässiger als die Deutsche Bundesbahn,
auf Dich kann man sich 100%ig verlassen.

Deine Auskunft hilft mir schon sehr weiter und ich denke, der fette Brenner ist der richtige für mich. Ich will´s diesmal richtig zuverlässig haben, zumal ich mich im Winter unter meinem Carport mit dem 4,5 Kw-Brenner richtig schwer getan habe. Ich bekam oftmals die Gar-Temperatur nicht hin. Das soll jetzt anders werden.... thanks!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aber noch mal der Hinweis: die Maße sind von "Meinem" mit 7,5 kW, den 11er kenn' ich nicht ...
Die Füße sind übrigens angeschraubt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

ich bin dabei, den richtigen Brenner für meinen Räucherofen zu finden, denn er soll selbst im Winter draußen die richtigen Temperaturen erzeugen, damit die Fische auch wirklich durchgegart sind.

Im allerneuesten Trööt kann man dann von einem Boardi lesen - Originalton: "Viele Räucheröfen werden mit Gas beheizt, die Fische hängen in den Abgasen und so schmecken sie denn auch!"

Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass der Autor bestimmt in der Schule nicht so richtig aufgepasst hat und vermutlich in Physik nicht so gut weggekommen ist, denn natürlich verbrennt z.B. Propangas bei einem gut funktionierendem Brenner abgasfrei und problemlos - da dringen keine Abgase nach oben zu den Fischen und beeinflussen den Geschmack!

Gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann man ihn, wenn er schreibt, dass er seine Heringe, die er räuchern will, in Maschendraht (!) einwickelt, damit sie nicht herunter fallen. Wenn das der Räuchermeister von der Fischhandlung FRANKE (einfach mal googeln wenn Ihr wollt)  in Bremerhaven lesen würde, würde er sich, so kenne ich ihn, erstmal in den Fischkisten vor Lachen kugeln. Was für´n Blödsinn!

Die Heringe werden in Bremerhaven an langen Metallstangen durch die Augen gestochen, über mehrere Stunden getrocknet (das ist das "Geheimnis") und dann erst in den Rauch gehängt. Da fällt kein einziger Fisch!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

nun bin ich total unentschlossen, ob ich den 7,5 KW- oder den 11,5 KW-Brenner bestellen soll. Jedenfalls geht es mit dem bekannten 4,5 KW-Brenner zumindest im Winter bei Aussentemperaturen und NULL-Graden überhaupt nicht, da bekomme ich die nötige Garhitze nicht hin. Und in dieser Jahreszeit, also wenn´s richtig kalt ist, schmeckt geräucherter Fisch besonders gut!
Tja, was soll man machen.......?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Michelle (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,
bei den Temperaturen wie jetzt ist geräucherter Fisch nicht unbedingt der Hit, das gebe ich gerne zu.
Wir werden auch erst wieder räuchern, wenn es deutlich kühler wird - dann schmeckt der Fisch erst mal so richtig - jetzt ist mehr so die Grillsaison!


Ich würde mir auch den größeren Brenner zulegen, denn den kann man sicherlich besser regulieren, auch wenn mehr Gas durchgeht. Ansonsten können wir nur jeden neuem Räucherer anraten, die Fische unbedingt vor dem Einhängen trocken zu wischen (Haushaltspapier), dann fliegen sie auch nicht von den Haken, gesehen auf Rügen bei einem Räuchermeister!


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nun bin ich total unentschlossen, ob ich den 7,5 KW- oder den 11,5 KW-Brenner bestellen soll. Jedenfalls geht es mit dem bekannten 4,5 KW-Brenner
> Tja, was soll man machen.......?



Moin Cliff, ich würde auch den großen Brenner nehmen. Runter stellen kannste den immer noch. Aber voll aufgedreht ist voll aufgedreht. Oder ne Decke über den Ofen hängen.

Ich habe mir auch ein neues spielzeug bestellt. Den mit ner Drehtür:q. Ich möchte auch Makrelenfilets liegend Räuchern und Pfeffermakrelen machen.


----------



## jottweebee (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ jpsjunkie

Jochen, dann musst du aber erst mal Makrelen fangen!!! #q


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jürgen, ich habe Kumpels. Von der Tour bei der ich nicht mit konnte, habe ich heute 30 Makrelen bekommen:vik:. Aber danke für die Fürsorge.

Und halten wird der länger als dieses Jahr.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, Jochen,

immer gut, wenn man Kumpel hat, schlecht wenn man "work alone" machen muss!

Nun habe ich mir das Mittelding, den 9,5 KW-Brenner bestellt und hoffe, da ich den Betrag bereits überwiesen habe, dass er in den nächsten Tagen hier ankommt. Der Flammring soll genau so wie der 7,5 KW-Brenner von Tulpe 2  ungefähr 17 cm im Durchmesser sein.

Wenn Du alles geschafft hast, Jochen, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du mich anmailst, wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, gemeinsam den Gestreiften hinter den Inseln nachzujagen! Wäre schon ´ne gute Sache!


*Munter (und gesund) bleiben
Karauschenjäger
................................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, ich denke das wird dieses Jahr nix mehr für mich mit den Makros, es sei denn Du hast ein Boot und ich könnte mitfahren. Diese Thrombose ist sehr hartnäckig. Ich weiß nicht wann die soweit ist das ich so einen Tag schaffe. Aber das eine schwöre ich Dir: wenn ich nächstes Jahr gesund bin, fahre ich öfter hoch. Die Worte in der Notaufnahme waren eindeutig: Herr Büschers sie hatten drei kritische Tage.........die nächsten drei hätten tötlich sein können........................................ Puh ich bekomme jetzt noch ne Gänsehaut.

Jetzt aber zu deinem Brenner. Ich denke das ist die richtige Wahl. Was sagste denn zu dem Räucherofen? Den kann man auch mit Brenner betreiben. Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;2553832]Moin Cliff,
> Ich habe mir auch ein neues spielzeug bestellt. Den mit ner Drehtür:q. Ich möchte auch Makrelenfilets liegend Räuchern und Pfeffermakrelen machen.


Moin Jochen, 

erst mal gute Wünsche, dass Du bald wieder gesund bist - die "beste" Krankheit taugt nix!

Der Ofen sieht doch ganz prima aus, da passen auch lange Aale rein. Aber die Entscheidung "mit Tür" war schon richtig; die Schiebergeschichte funktioniert irgendwann nicht mehr richtig.
Lass Dir doch auch so ein Untergestell aus Winkeleisen bauen wie ich es habe, auf das der Ofen gestellt wird, so hast Du die richtige "Arbeitshöhe". Für das Thermometer müsste dann aber eine Bohrung an der Seite angebracht werden. Den Gasbrenner hast Du ja schon - die Makrelen sind ja auch da - dann kann es losgehen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja Cliff, wenn der Ofen da ist, werde ich den das erste mal einräuchern, ohne Fische. Dann gibt es eine schöne Räucher Partie mit den edlen Fische spender. Schön Bierchen dabei und lecker Salate und frische Makros aus dem Rauch.......mhhhhh lecker.

Das Untergestell hatte ich gleich mit bestellt. Aber deine Lösung hat noch ne Ablage.

Und danke für die Genesungswünsche!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

na dann darf nicht nur ich sondern wir alle, die interessiert sind, auf die Räucherergebniss gespannt sein.

Lass Dich aber nicht unter Druck setzen und mach es so, wie Du es immer machst - dann machst Du es richtig!

Gestern war ich in Groningen auf dem Wochenmarkt, natürlich erst mal Original Nederlandse frische Matjes-Haringe probiert, aber die geräucherten Makrelen dort auf dem Tresen sahen sowas von GOLDBRAUN aus, wie kriegen die das bloß hin? Die Haut war superglatt, die hatten garantiert nicht zuviel Hitze bekommen, aber vermutlich länger "Kalt"-Rauch als wir es machen?!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff. Ich denke die nutzen Ägyptische Tonerde:q::vik::q

Aber mal ohne Spaß, das hat mich beim ersten Räuchern auch geschockt. Meine Makrelen waren nur halb so dunkel. Dachte die wären nicht gut. Aber meine Meute mag es so genauso. Ich denke die machen das nur der Augen wegen. Die gekauften sehen wesentlich besser aus als unsere geräucherten. 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an deren Öfen. Das die ne andere Technik haben als unsere kleinen dinger.

Edith war hier: schau mal bei Jürgen, da sehen die Makrelen aus wie bei allen von uns.

Scheint also bei uns normal zu sein.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

danke für den Link, das muss ja ein sehr unterhaltsamer aber auch ergiebiger Trip gewesen sein! Auch die Makis im Ofen sehen nicht anders aus als meine und schmecken vermutlich auch nicht viel anders - das beruhigt mich dann mal wieder! Aber - wie bekannt - das Auge isst mit!

Unsere Junx hier fangen in den letzten Nächten richtig fette Aale. Zu der Zeit schlafe ich lieber, ich geb´s gerne zu,  und deshalb habe ich mir bei www.meyers-aale.de erst mal ein paar Kilo Farmaale, geschlachtet und entschleimt, bestellt. Immer vier Stück auf ein Kilo, das passt dann! Außerdem ist damit immer mal eine Tour zur Thülsfelder Talsperre verbunden, damit man auf dem laufenden ist, wie es da so aussieht.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

heute ist mein neuer Brenner hier eingetroffen, der sieht natürlich etwas wuchtiger aus als mein alter 4,5 KW-Gasbrenner. Weil er zusammen mit den Stelzen (Füssen) aus Gusseisen ist, war das Paket bestimmt zwischen 4 - 5 kg schwer. Dabei war auch ein neuer Schlauch und ein Regler. 

Allerdings habe ich nicht bedacht, wie hoch die Stelzen sind, denn die sind am Brenner angeschraubt vom Boden bis nach "oben" genau 17 cm groß, damit man, wenn man möchte, z.B. einen großen Topf drauf stellen kann. Mein Brennerfach im Räucherofen misst allerdings nur 14 cm "Betriebshöhe".

Da muss ich morgen früh doch mal bei der Versandfirma anrufen, ob es auch Füße für den Brenner in geringerer Höhe gibt. Wenn nicht, müssen die Füße oder Stelzen wohl etwas gekappt werden, denn einen Topf will ich ja nicht draufstellen, sondern das Teil nur in meinem Räucherofen ganz unten rein schieben und die nötige Hitze erzeugen.

Eine Frage an die Praktiker: Kann man Gusseisen gut sägen?



*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

*.So sieht er aus, ohne Zündsicherung allerdings, aber ich bin beim Räuchern immer dabei!*


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, ich habe mir einfach drei U-Eisen gebogen, und habe die Löcher so gebohrt das die wieder passen. So kann ich die Füsse doch noch mal nehmen wenn ich im Winter mal wieder ne Gulaschsuppe am Wasser warm machen will. Bilder würde ich machen wenn ich wüsste wo mein Brenner hin entschwunden ist. *peinlich* Ich gucke morgen mal wo die gute Seele des Hauses den wieder gelassen hat. Meine Schwiegermutter meint sie müsste hier aufräumen wenn wir nicht da sind.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

also das mit den gebogenen U-Eisen würde mich auch noch interessieren 
(falls Du, Jochen, den Gasbrenner "wiederfindest" :vik:  wäre ein Foto nicht verkehrt!), 
aber lt. Gas-Klein (die Firma, die die so unterschiedlichen Gasbrenner vertreibt), gibt es* keine* Stelzen für den 7,5 KW- und 9,5 KW-Brenner, die *kleiner als 17 cm* (hoch) sind.

Man kann zwar die Stelzen mit einem Winkelschleifer nach Aussagen des Inhabers verkürzen, aber noch einfacher wäre es, den Brenner ohne die Stelzen in das Unterteil des Ofens zu stellen. Dazu könnte Blume 2 vielleicht etwas sagen?!

Ohne Stelzen müsste es auch gehen - vielleicht zwei schmale Pressklinker oder Schamottsteine darunter stellen, damit die Flamme etwas höher kommt, aber bei 9,5 KW gibt es vermutlich genug Hitze auch ohne diese Unterlage!?

Wenn heute nicht so´n total schlechtes Wetter wäre, würde ich es schon ausprobieren............

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, ich werde heute den Brenner mal suchen. Der Ofen ist heute morgen auch gekommen. Bin total gespannt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> aber die geräucherten Makrelen dort auf dem Tresen sahen sowas von GOLDBRAUN aus, wie kriegen die das bloß hin? Die Haut war superglatt, die hatten garantiert nicht zuviel Hitze bekommen, aber vermutlich länger "Kalt"-Rauch als wir es machen?!
> *Munter bleiben
> Karauschenjäger
> .............................*
> ...



HAllo Cliff, in der Räucheranleitung von meinem Ofen steht das man die Fische 1-1,5 std an der frischen luft trocken soll. Zitat: Die typische goldbraune Rauchfarbe erhalten Sie nur bei trockenen Fischen. *Zitat ende*

Irgendwo im fred habe ich gelesen das Du die Fische auch nur abtrocknest. Das mit dem Trocknen müsste ich mal probieren.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Soa* (hätte meine frühere Freundin gesagt!),

ich habe mal ein paar Fotos ins Netz gestellt. Ich denke auch, dass es mit dem Brenner ohne diese Stelzen funktionieren könnte.

Wenn Du, Jochen, im Winter am Wasser die Goulaschsuppe auf den Brenner setzt, sollte ich eigentlich dabei sein - aber die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht, draußen schmeckt es immer noch am besten! Ich werde also die drei zu langen Stelzen dafür verwenden und nicht kürzer machen!

Hinweis: Ich habe die Fische nur mit einem Papier-Küchentuch sanft abgewischt und einige Zeit gewartet, dann lief es wie ich es mir vorstellte.
*

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................
*
.So könnte es dann aussehen!


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, wir machen immer einen Wintercup. Das ist ein Wettkampfangeln das durch den ganzen Winter geht. Okt- April. Sind mehrere Angeln, verschiedene Gewässer und am letzten angeln gibt es Heiswurst und brot oder ne Suppe mit Brot. Deswegen wollte ich mir die Option mit dem Brenner als Hitzequelle offen halten.

So dann versuche ich auch mal ein paar Bilder an zuhängen.



















http://angler.macbay.de/raeucherofen_klein/IMG_2834.jpg























Theoretisch würden auch nur L-Winkel als Füsse für den Brenner reichen


----------



## jottweebee (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Alle Fische, bis auf Aale und Hornhechte, müssen zum Räuchern trocken sein. 

Zum Trocknen kann man sie draußen hinhängen und warten. Fliegen warten aber auch, um ihre Eipakete abzulegen.
Ich trockne meine Fische im Räucherofen bei geöffneter Tür und einer Temperatur um 50°. Diese Temperatur hält die Fliegen fern. Da ich mit Holz heize, entsteht auch schon etwas Rauch, der ebenfalls die Fliegen vertreibt.
Dieses Problem entsteht aber nur im Sommer.

Aber selbst im Winter ziehe ich das Trocknen im Ofen vor, da es durch die höhere Temperatur schneller geht.

Mit dem eigentlichen Räuchern bzw. Garen beginne ich, wenn die Fische absolut trocken sind. Dann fühlt sich die Haut der Fische an wie Pergamentpapier.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

nicht genauso, aber so ungefähr mache ich es auch (man muss ja nicht alles nachmachen  ) und der Räuchermeister von FRANKES Räucherei im Schaufenster Fischereihafen in Bremerhaven macht es fast auch so - das A und O besonders beim Heringsräuchern ist das vorherige Trocknen.

Ich kombiniere es halt, Abtupfen und anschließendes Trocknen schon vor dem leichten Aufheizen.

Der Ofen sieht schon mal richtig gut aus; das mit den U-Eisen verstehe ich jetzt auch, es könnten auch L-Eisen sein, aber den ersten Versuch mache ich mal mit darunter gelegten Pressklinkern, um die Flamme höher zu haben. Ich denke, da habe ich denselben Effekt.

Nun sollten wir abwarten und berichten, wie das erste Räuchern gelungen ist. Ich habe schließlich noch Aale, Forellen, Lachssteaks und Wittlinge (man hat schliesslich Kumpels) eingefroren.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## jottweebee (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich muss ergänzen, dass ich die Fische, nachdem ich sie aus dem Salzwasser nehme, noch einmal kurz abspüle und mit Küchenkrepp trocken tupfe. Sonst würde das Trocknen viel zu lange dauern.
Trotzdem brauche ich zum Trocknen bis zum Beginn des Garens etwa 1 Std. Bei feuchter Witterung dauert es auch schon etwas länger.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

soweit sind wir also bei den Vorbereitungen nicht auseinander!

Das  A und O bei den Vorbereitungen scheint wirklich das Trocknen des Räuchergutes zu sein, denn sonst würde bei FRANKE in Bremerhaven jeder Hering oder Heilbuttschwanz von der Räucherstange fallen. 

Und an mehr hängen die Fische dort nicht - die nehmen keine so komplizierten Doppelhaken wie wir (oder Maschendraht, wie ein "erfahrener" Räucherer es beschreibt).

Ich habe mal den 9,5 KW-Brenner ohne alles, also keine Stelzen oder so, in das Unterteil des Räucherofens geschoben und ich meine, wenn vielleicht noch zwei Pressklinker darunter wären, funzt es!

Natürlich folgt wieder die (bange) Frage, wie lange das gelochte Blech darüber die Temperatur aushält und (vielleicht) zerbröselt?!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Roland S. (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Lösung mit Schublade.Da haut auch die Wärme nicht nach vorne ab.Wäre ja kein Wunder,das manche mit offener Heize im Winter auf keine Temperatur kommen.Ich habe einen 4KW Brenner und komme bei -10 Grad in 16 Minuten auf +100 Grad.:m

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das sieht ja auch ganz ordentlich aus - Du schiebst also den Brenner in der Schublade von innen nach aussen, der Brenner zieht von aussen Luft und ist dann über den Schlauch an die Flasche angeschlossen.

Na gut, meine Schublade schließt nicht hermetisch ab wie Deine in der Abbildung. Außerdem ist sie verzogen, weil ich am Anfang versucht habe, mit Holz zu heizen.

Um genau zu wissen, wie es aussieht, solltest Du noch ein Bild von vorne (unten beim Brenner) einsetzen. Ich denke übrigens auch, dass jede Menge Hitze bereits vorher aus dem Brennerraum nach draussen dringt, ohne voll genutzt zu werden.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Roland S. (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Noch einpaar Fotos von unten und der Wanne mit Räuchergut eingesetzt.Wie man sieht,rauchts auch nur oben am Ofenrohr raus.Ich will ja nicht Geräuchert werden.:vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, sauber,

so kann man sich schon mal vorstellen, wie es geht. Der kleine Stutzen aus Messing, der nach links oben hoch geht, sorgt vermutlich für die richtige Gas-Luft-Mischung !? Denn irgendwie muss der Brenner auch eine Luftzufuhr haben?

Im übrigen finde ich es schon sehr kameradschaftlich, dass Du vorher die Flasche Bier aus dem Bild geräumt hast, bevor Du das Foto gemacht hast   :q ! 


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Roland S. (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Welche Fasche Bier:qder kleine Stutzen ist eine Zündsicherung(wenn die Flamme aus geht kommt kein Gas mehr) es sind 3 Öffnungen für Luftzufuhr das reicht aus.Das habe ich mir von einem Premium Hersteller abgeschaut,wie man den Brenner am besten befestigt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

die Zündsicherung muss dann schon sein, wenn der Brenner so abgeschlossen ist, denn sonst könnte es Dir wie einem Kollegen passieren, dass der Ofen explodiert und die halb garen Forellen in die Erdumlaufbahn geschossen werden (manchmal sehen wir sie immer noch als kleine helle Streifen am Himmel)

Wenn es denn funzt, so könnte man es machen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch wenn es OffTopic ist. Seien mir doch bitte die Fragen gestattet: Was ist ne Zündsicherung? Und was beszweckt sie? Und kann man so was nachträglich montieren?

Man ich könnte so los räuchern. Angeschmissen habe ich den neuen Ofen ja schon. Schon zweimal weil ich die paar Makrelen die ich dieses Jahr habe nicht mit dem Metallgeruch versaubeuteln will.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Jochen,

Zündsicherungen sind an jedem deutschen Gasherd, denn wenn vielleicht durch Wind die Flamme mal "ausgepustet" wird, wird die Gaszufuhr automatisch  durch diese Sicherung unterbrochen.

Bei dem Räucherofen von Roland wäre das besonders wichtig, weil sein Brenner in dieser Schublade steckt, Luft von aussen zieht und wenn bei ihm die Flamme am Brenner ausgeht, könnte es sein, dass ein hochexplosives Gas/Luft-Gemisch entsteht, ein Funke genügt, dass die Nachbarn glauben, sie seien auf Cap Caneveral, weil nämlich sein Ofen aus der Startposition im Garten in die Umlaufbahn kommt und seine Forellen als "Unbekannte Flugobjekte" auf die kreisende Kapsel von "Sojus 8" aufklatschen.

Na gut, ich hab´s überzeichnet, aber ohne geht es eigentlich nur, wenn bei einem solchen Fall (Flamme erlischt, Gas strömt weiter) man sofort eingreift, den Brenner wieder entzündet oder wie bei mir, das Gas einfach nach vorne in die Aussenluft entweicht. Einem Vereinskollegen ist mal dieser Fall passiert, aber er hatte mit einer Gas-Kartusche gearbeitet. Der Ofen ist wirklich auseinander geflogen - weil es an der Haustür geklingelt hatte, stand er nur nicht neben dem Ofen!

Heute hatte ich gehofft, Du hättest die fertigen Makrelen bereits auf dem Teller zum Abendessen?!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Hi Jochen,
> Bei dem Räucherofen von Roland wäre das besonders wichtig, weil sein Brenner in dieser Schublade steckt, Luft von aussen zieht und wenn bei ihm die Flamme am Brenner ausgeht, könnte es sein, dass ein hochexplosives Gas/Luft-Gemisch entsteht, ein Funke genügt, dass die Nachbarn glauben, sie seien auf Cap Caneveral, weil nämlich sein Ofen aus der Startposition im Garten in die Umlaufbahn kommt und seine Forellen als "Unbekannte Flugobjekte" auf die kreisende Kapsel von "Sojus 8" aufklatschen.
> 
> _Gut erklärt. Habe herzhaft gelacht._:vik:
> ...



Sachmal, du räucherst doch auch Filets. Müssen die Filets eine Seite noch haut haben? oder wie mach(s)t Du / Ihr das?

Ich habe ja noch Dorschfilets (allerdings ohne Haut weil ich nicht an Räuchern gedacht habe) Würde das gehen? Aber ne die fallen ja durch das Rost. Oder Alufolie auf das rost legen?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

meistens lege ich die Filets oben auf das Rost, mit oder oder ohne Haut, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich nach Beendigung des Räuchervorganges alle 5 Finger einsetzen muss, um die Filets vom Gitter zu lösen. Auch das Einfetten mit Salatöl hat nicht viel geholfen. Gibts ´ne bessere Lösung?

Die letzten Lachsfilets habe ich aber mit einem Doppelhaken aufgehangen, natürlich supergeräuchert und gefärbt, und auch prima zu lösen. Mein Angler-/Räucherkollege hängt auch seine Pfeffermakrelen-Filets so auf, aber natürlich fällt dabei einiges an (gemahlenen) Pfefferkörner vorher schon runter.

Trocken sollten alle Filets vorher schon sein, das ist ganz wichtig - dann ist die Gefahr, dass etwas herunterfällt, schon mal geringer!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, danke für die Antwort. Aber meinste denn auch das es mit Filet ohne Haut geht? Ich habe die ja schon abgeschnitten.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jochen und an alle, die es interessiert,

denn wenn man so ein schönes Stück Fischfilet (ohne Haut) hat und möchte es mit in den Räucherofen hängen, dann besteht natürlich immer die Gefahr, das es herunter fällt.

Gefahr besteht unter anderem dann, wenn das ein ziemlich großes Stück ist. Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, ob er ein solches Filet lieber auf ein Gitter im Ofen hängt oder z.B. mit einem Zwillingshaken aufhängt. 

Das Trocknen ist natürlich Vorbedingung, aber wenn das Filet auf die richtige Größe geschnitten und mit Doppelhaken aufgehängt wurde, kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Beim Drauflegen auf ein Rost im Ofen lässt sich das Filet später meistens nicht ganz so einfach lösen. 

Wenn es fertig geräuchert ist und es wurde zuvor aufgehangen, ist das Lösen der Haken überhaupt kein Problem. Ein Anglerfreund hängt seine Pfeffermakrelenfilets nur auf, ich löse die Filets lieber vorsichtig vom Rost.

Also Probieren geht über Studieren, man muss es halt ausprobieren, vielleicht einige auf das Rost legen und einige an Haken befestigen - dann weiß man, was am besten funktioniert. 
Denn jeder hat seine eigene Gar- und Räuchertemperatur!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschernjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Man kann zwar die Stelzen mit einem Winkelschleifer nach Aussagen des Inhabers verkürzen, aber noch einfacher wäre es, den Brenner ohne die Stelzen in das Unterteil des Ofens zu stellen. Dazu könnte Blume 2 vielleicht etwas sagen?!
> ...




Sorry - war im Urlaub.

Ich verwende die "Stelzen" nicht beim Räuchern.
Schraube nur Winkeleisen an und eine "Stütze" unter das "Rohr" ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

wenn man sich das so richtig überlegt, könnten auch das genügend breite (und lange) Winkeleisen aus dem Baumarkt sein, bei denen man einfach das Bohrloch, wenn nötig, für die Schrauben des Brenners vergrößert. Die dürften so ca. 6 mm stark sein und dann angeschraubt werden.

Wenn man wie gpsjunkie Jochen im Winter für alle eine kräftige Suppe beim Angeln zubereiten will, können immer noch die Stelzen angeschraubt werden, damit ein entsprechender Topf darauf gestellt werden kann. Ich denke, so werde ich es machen, wobei das Flammrohr extra, wie Tulpe2 schon sagt, abgestützt werden sollte.



*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> wenn man sich das so richtig überlegt, könnten auch das genügend breite (und lange) Winkeleisen aus dem Baumarkt sein, bei denen man einfach das Bohrloch, wenn nötig, für die Schrauben des Brenners vergrößert. Die dürften so ca. 6 mm stark sein und dann angeschraubt werden.
> 
> ...



Moin. So lässte dir alle Möglichkeiten offen. Das mit dem Abstützen kann ich bestätigen. So kippt der Brenner schon mal schneller runter.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das mit den breiten Winkeleisen und den Bohrungen werde ich auch so machen, ebenso mit der Abstützung für das ziemlich schwere Flammrohr. Noch habe ich den Brenner nicht ausprobiert, irgendwie ist es doch zu warm für geräucherten Fisch.....? Oder nicht?

Am Freitag war ich in Bremerhaven, genug zu sehen gibt da ja, Maritime Woche, Klimahaus, Auswandererhaus, Tiergrotten u.s.w., aber es gibt auch den Fischhandel von Paul Seifert an der Packhalle 13, Tel. 0471-979220, hat ´ne HP (gleich hinter Schaufenster Fischerhafen). 

Und da gerade richtig große Schollen mit Kopf, ausgenommen, für kg 4,90 EURO im Angebot waren, habe ich mir gleich mal 10 Stück mitgenommen (Kühlbox nicht vergessen). Die schmecken (selbst) geräuchert wirklich gut!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## loki73 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moinsen

also zu warm zum räuchern? nee das gibbet nicht. wir haben es uns gestern nicht nehmen lassen 8 zuchtforellen und einen barsch zu räuchern. mein schwager war hier zu besuch und wir hielten das für eine tolle sache.

eingelegt hab ich die fische in einer 10% salzlake mit pfefferkörner,lorbeer und senfkörner. die forellen waren 14 stunden drin und den barsch hab ich nach 10 stunden rausgenommen.

tjoa aber seht selbst,


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



hmmm, legger :vik:


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... zu warm gibt's nicht ...
... zu nass gibt's nicht ...

Die Vorbereitung lief noch:







da öffnete der Himmel über Stunden seine Schleusen:





die Notlösung:





Das Ergebnis war aber wie immer
(nur die Foto-Akkus waren leer)


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

danke an Loki und Tulpe für die prima Aufnahmen!    |good:

Also ich merke schon , beim Räuchern gibt es bei Euch kein:

*"Zu Warm .... oder ....zu Kalt!*"

Die Sachen sehen ja richtig lecker aus, auch die Lachssteaks mit den vielen kleinen Zwiebeln darauf. Das muss ich auch mal machen!

Also auf ein Neues, man kann jeden Fisch räuchern - dabei geht Probieren über Studieren!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... der Koffergrill wurde bei dieser Aktion "entjungfert".
Das Ergebnis war für die Umstände noch recht gut.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, 

vor allen Dingen, als der Sturm und der Regen losbrachen......

Hast Du, Tulpe, als Du die Forellen (?) und die Lachssteaks in den umfunktionierten Koffergrill geschoben hast, die Unterlagen aus Aluminium, die eigentlich zum schonendem Grillen gedacht sind, auch unter den Fischen gelassen oder waren sie nur am Anfang als "schmückendes Beiwerk" gedacht.#c

Dann taucht immer wieder die Frage auf, wie problemlos ließen sich die Teile nach Beendigung des Räuchern von der Unterlage trennen? Das ist, glaube ich, die Kardinalfrage für alle, auch für den Threadstarter gps junkie, wie leicht (oder schwer) sich die Filets von der Unterlage, wie sie auch immer sein mag, lösen lassen! 

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich lasse den Fisch auf den Alu-Schalen.
Wenn die Stücke richtig trocken sind, klebt auch nix.:q
Einziger Nachteil: da wo die Löcher in den Schalen waren sind etwas dunklere Stellen ...  #c


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Tulpe2 Hast du Zwiebel mit aus den Fisch gelegt?


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... genau so - wie auf dem Bild.
Die Zwiebeln werden ganz mild, süßlich und haben mit dem Rauch ein kolossales Aroma. Sie werden nicht gesalzen, müssen aber doch "gar" sein. Deshalb recht fein geschnitten ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

ganz sauber erklärt, Tulpe, denn morgen früh sollen auch mal drei Lachssteaks beim Räuchern dabei sein und natürlich sollen sie dann auch fein gehackte Zwiebeln oben auf liegen.

Was ist zur z.Z. noch in der Lauge: 
6 Makrelen
4 Wittlinge (ohne Kopf)
1 Scholle
3 Lachssteaks
4 Forellen

Mal schauen, wie sie denn morgen nach Veredelung im Ofen aussehen, zumal ich meinen neuen Gasbrenner erstmalig in Betrieb genommen habe. Übrigens - das GRÜNE im Sud sind Lobeerblätter.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (1. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,
das sieht ja wieder richtig gut aus bei Dir.
Viel Spaß morgen und guten Hunger!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, 

eine kleinen "Unfall" gab es denn doch, denn einer der Wittlinge, ohne Kopf,  rutschte vom Räucherhaken und landete auf dem Abtropfblech.

Ansonsten blieben alle zu räuchernden Fische am Haken, zumal sie vor dem Einhängen auch wirklich gut abgetrocknet waren.

Die drei Lachssteaks habe ich mit mit kleingehackten Zwiebeln betreut, genau wie Tulpe, und schauen wir mal, wie sie schmecken!

Der neue Brenner mit 9,5 Kw heizt mächtig ein und ich hatte Probleme, die Temperatur wieder zum eigentlichen Räuchern runter zu kriegen! 

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## loki73 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

jam jam lecker sieht das aus, gut gemacht.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin und Danke, loki,

im aktuellen Trööt, der auch zur Jahreszeit gut passt, tauchte bekanntlich die Frage auf, wie lange sich geräucherter Fisch ohne Kühlung hält.

Das ist wirklich eine berechtigte Frage und ich habe spontan noch zwei Freunde eingeladen, gestern Abend die restlichen Makrelen, Wittlinge, Forellen und die eine Scholle zusammen mit Kartoffelsalat und Meerrettichcreme wegzuputzen. 

Ich würde die Fische ungekühlt (das Kühlen kann sich auf das Aroma auswirken!) aber immer sorgfältig abgedeckt (Fliegen) jetzt nie länger als zwei Tage aufbewahren. Auch müssen die Stangen, Haken und Gitter nach dem Räuchern aus dem Ofen geholt und peinlichst sauber abgewaschen werden (Spülmaschine).

Man darf nie vergessen, dass wir es hier mit Lebensmitteln zu tun haben und da muss einfach ein gewisser Standard eingehalten werden.

Nächstes Wochenende sind die übrigen Fische dran, denn am 22. August geht es wieder auf Makrelentour  #6


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.So sieht der 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner nach dem ersten Gebrauch aus.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, 10 Tage urlaub und hier gehen die Bilder ein wie nix. Sieht alles sehr lecker aus. Die Idee mit den Alu- Schalen finde ich gut. damit werde ich mal mein enthäutetes Dorschfilet räuchern. Evtl auch mal mit Zwiebeln drauf??? Mal sehen.

Am Samstag werde ich den neuen Brenner und den neuen Ofen testen. Die Makrelen von meinem Kumpel werden vergoldet. Wird wieder ein Familienfest. Der Schwiegervater von meinem Kumpel hat auch noch Makros die mit rein kommen. 

Evtl schiebe ich noch das Dorschfilet mit in den Ofen.

Bilder kommen dann Sonntag mit dem Ergebnis.

@Karauschenjäger: Sieht komisch aus der Brenner. Meiner sieht nach drei räuchertests nicht so aus. Das mit der nicht so schnell sinkenden Temperatur ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Mal sehen ob ich ne Lösung finde.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ...
> @Karauschenjäger: Sieht komisch aus der Brenner. Meiner sieht nach drei räuchertests nicht so aus. Das mit der nicht so schnell sinkenden Temperatur ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Mal sehen ob ich ne Lösung finde.




Da ist nur die Farbe verbrannt. Meiner sieht auch so aus.
Temperatur: Tür kurz auf, reicht bei mir. Bei der Gelegenheit kommt's Rauchpaket 'rein.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

da bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn die hellgraue Färbung nix besonderes ist, denn mit dem dicken Brenner kenne ich mich natürlich noch nicht so aus (1. Räucherversuch) und muss den erst mal ausprobieren!

Nächstes Wochenende geht es mit Makrelen, Forellen und Schollen erst mal weiter, wobei letztere als geräucherte Fische wirklich gut schmecken! Kann ich nur empfehlen!
*

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Karauschenjäger

... wie war'n die Zwiebeln?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das mit den feingeschnittenen oder feingehackten Zwiebeln auf den Lachssteaks war schon sehr lecker....

Diesmal hatte ich vergessen, die Zwiebeln zu salzen, beim nächsten Räuchern, vermutlich schon Sonntag, werde ich das aber so machen.

Ich denke auch, dass sich der stärkere, neue Gasbrenner bewähren wird, zumal man ihn, wenn die Temperatur zu hoch wird, auch schnell wieder herunter drehen kann. Nur beim eigentlich Räuchern erschien mir die Temperatur mit knapp über 60 Grad noch zu hoch - das muss ich noch dran feilen! 

Dabei muss man aber auch die derzeitigen Aussentemperaturen bedenken, im Winter bei 0 Grad unter meinem Carport kann das schon wieder ganz anders sein.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Leutz. 

Mein erstes mal mit dem neuen Ofen und dem neuen Brenner ist nicht so aus gefallen wie ich Mir das gedacht habe. 

Temperatuer mässig ging das mit dem Brenner super. 75 Grad 20 minuten und die Makros waren gar. 

Jetzt das räuchern. Laut Anleitung des Ofenherstellers soll man nach dem Garen die Tür öffnen und das Räuchermehl auf den dafür vorgesehenen Boden stellen und erhitzen. Das habe ich so gemacht, und als das Mehl qualmte habe ich die Tür geschlossen. Da hatte ich 50 Grad. Der Ofen hat oben ein Loch mit einem Verschluss. dieses Loch soll beim Räuchern geöffnet werden. DAs habe ich auch so gemacht. 

Aber die Makros wollten einfach nicht Goldig werden. Ausserdem war es für mich das erste mal das ich die Fische 1,5 std getrocknet hatte. Dafür habe ich die Fische in den Ofen gehangen und ein Fliegengitter davor gemacht.

Allerdings sah es so aus als wenn die Fische nach dem Garen auf der Haut schwitzig waren.

Erst als wir die obere Luke geschlossen haben, wurden die Fische etwas Goldig.

Hier die Herstelleranleitung zum Räuchern. Vielleicht habe ich ja was über lesen.

Geschmeckt habe die Fische trotzdem wohl, nur die Optik stimmte überhaupt nicht. 

Anbei ein paar Bilder:



















So sahen die Fisch nach ca 2std räuchern aus.







So und nu bitte ich um Meinungen, Kritik und Anregungen.

Achso die beiden Fische die oben liegen, lagen nur da weil ich nur 39 Haken habe. Mir fehlten also zwei Haken. Aber so schlecht waren die gar nicht.


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

vom Prinzip passt alles.
Irgendwann fängt allerdings jeder an Details zu ändern.

Ganz wichtig: bein Garen/Räuchern von Anfang an: alle Klappen auf, eventuelle Feuchtigkeit muss 'raus.

Ich mache es so:
- Fisch wird in der Küche "vorgetrocknet" (ca. 1-1,5 Stunden). Ein Ventilator hält die Fliegen fern.
- Fisch im Raucherofen 20 min "Nachtrocknen", Temperatur dabei 40 - max 50°C und 1 "Raucherpaket" mit im Ofen (ca. 200 ml feines Räuchermehl, eventuell Gewürze in Alufolie verpackt und viele Löcher 'reingepiekst, wird durch den Brenner "gezündet"), wenns nicht mehr Qualmt kommt das Paket raus.
- Fisch garen (um die 90°C, Aal 100°C Dauer je nach Dicke der Stücke) Flossentest
- Fisch nochmal "richtig" Räuchern: wieder mit einem Räucherpaket, diesmal ca. 350 ml Späne. Brenner auf kleinster Stufe anlassen, wieder 40 ... 60°C.
- Wenn nix mehr richtig Qualmt Brenner aus und idealer Weise im Ofen abkühlen lassen ...

Ach ja vergessen: Mein "Ofen" ist ca. 30 cm tief, 46 cm breit und 85 cm hoch, mehr/weniger Größe heißt auch mehr/weniger Räuchermehl in den Paketen ...


----------



## zander-ralf (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Räucher-Freaks,

ich habe gestern 3 Forellen (1kg Stck) als Hälften geräuchert.
Eigentlich wollte ich den großen Ofen anschmeißen. Da stach mir mein alter, kleiner "Tischräucher-Heinzi" im Schuppen ins Auge! Da ich schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen war wie ich die schweren Brummer-Forellen noch besser als sonst befestige (Trotz Superhaken hatte ich letztes Mal Pech!) habe ich mir etwas anderes überlegt.
Ich habe die Forellen längs halbiert. Die Wirbelsäule wurde herausgenommen und die Bauchgräten habe ich sitzengelassen. 
Im ersten Durchgang wurden 4 (Fast)-Filets auf 5 Eßlöffel Buchenmehl, eine Handvoll Rosenblätter und 10 zerdrückte Wacholderbeeren geräuchert (25Min.).
Im zweiten Durchgang habe ich die beiden letzten Stücke und die drei Köpfe mit zwei Rosmarinzweigen geräuchert.
Das Ergebnis ist wirklich Spitze. So kam der kleine Kasten mal wieder zum Einsatz. Die ganze Aktion hat ca. 1,5 Std. gedauert und von den Kosten her war's extra billig. 10 Eßlöffel Räuchermehl und 200ml Spiritus. Natürlich nur für kleine Menge oder Filets.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Gpsjunkie,

es sieht so aus als wenn der Rauch bei Dir zu schnell und nicht intensiv genug durchgezogen ist. Vielleicht kommt noch die Temperatur ins Spiel. Der Ofen sieht von innen auch sehr sauber aus (auch wenn er neu ist).
Als Tipp: Hänge zum Test einfach mal zwei oder drei Makros oder 'ne Forelle 'rein und gib dem Bruder mal Dampf und mehr Temperatur. Wenn es schief geht halten sich die Schäden in Grenzen!

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Tulpe2 und Zander-ralf. Danke für die Tipps. Besonders die Anleitung von Tulpe2 werde ich mir mal zu herzen nehmen. Mal testen. Meine Mitesser haben bestätigt das die Fische trotzdem schmeckten. 

Ich hatte ja vorher ne Tonne die von oben bestückt wurde. Da habe ich die Schwitzwasser perlen auf den Fischen nicht bemerkt. Aber ich hatte die kleine Öffnung an der oberseite geschlossen beim Garen. Evtl. lag es daran. 

Leider habe ich keine Makros mehr, werde aber mal schauen ob ich meine enthäuteten Dorschfilets auf Aluschalen räuchern werde. Ob die auch mit Zwiebeln schmecken?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

nun habe ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit .....
Wie Du schriebst, Jochen, hast Du die Fische trocknen lassen, sicherlich auch vorher mit einem (Papier)-Küchentuch abgetrocknet bzw. abgetupft. 

Wenn sie wirklich richtig trocken sind, gibt man bekanntlich (und hier passt es ja) GAS und die Fische werden in 20 oder 25 Minuten gegart, etwa bei 80 - 90 Grad. Dabei lasse ich den Schieber oben auf dem Dach des Ofens etwas auf, damit nicht die oberen Fische, also die oben hängen, einen Hitzestau bekommen. Aber die Haut müsste dann auch ganz trocken sein .....

Wenn ich merke, dass sie gar sind (ich schau auch mal in den Ofen!), dann habe ich oben den Schieber total verschlossen, der Brenner wurde herunter gedreht, aber durch einen Stein etwas höher in die "Brennkammer" geschoben, damit die Flammen das Buchenmehl in der darüber stehenden Pfanne erreichen und damit entzünden kann.

Das dauert noch ungefähr 5 - 7 Minuten, und aus allen Fugen qualmt dann der Rauch heraus. Wenn der Qualm nach 20 oder 25 Minuten weniger wird, öffne ich den Ofen, fasse mit einer Pumpenzange oder so die heiße Pfanne an, schütte die Buchenmehl-Asche heraus und packe wieder neues Räuchermehl ´rein.

Vielleicht ist es wirklich bei Deinem Ofen so, dass der Rauch zu schnell entwichen ist und sich gar nicht lange im Ofen aufhalten konnte, wie Ralf glaubt ? Der Ofen sieht von innen aus, als hättest Du die Fische zwar gar bekommen, aber eben nicht "vergoldet". Mein Ofen war schon nach dem ersten Räuchern überall braun.

Aber Versuch macht klug .... ich kämpfe ja auch noch ein wenig mit den Tücken des neuen Brenners! Wird schon #6

@ zander-ralf: Leckere Filets, nächstes Mal rufst Du mich vorher an!!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

weil ich am Samstag wieder auf Makrelentour von Bensersiel aus fahre, musste ich meinen Gefrierschrank ein wenig leeren und habe deshalb heute morgen einige verschiedene Fische geräuchert.

Es waren zwei Schollen, zwei Forellen, sieben Makrelen und zwei Lachssteaks. Gestern abend habe ich sie für 10 Stunden in die Salzlake 60 : 1 (Gramm : Liter) gelegt, wobei die Fische auch wirklich schwimmen müssen, also nicht zu eng legen.

Heute morgen wurde die Lake abgegossen, frisches Wasser wurde zweimal dazu getan, dann wurden die Fische an unterschiedlichen Haken je nach Größe aufgehängt und dann mit Küchenpapier sorgfältig abgetrocknet.

Schon während des Einhängens, auch wenn die Ofentür offen ist, wurde mit dem Gasbrenner vorgeheizt, um die Fische auch wirklich trocken zu bekommen. Das war so nach 20 Minuten der Fall, die Tür wurde geschlossen und oben auf dem Dach des Ofens wurde der Schieber etwas geöffnet, damit für die oberen Fische keine Stauhitze entsteht. Das würde dann nämlich bedeuten, sie würden früher gar werden!

Dann habe ich mit dem Brenner (9,5 Kw) ein bißchen Speed gegeben und nach kurzer Zeit war die Temperatur bei ungefähr 80 Grad. Das reicht dann auch, Temperaturen von über 100 Grad sind schädlich.

Dann machte es doch noch PLUMPS und unten auf dem Abtropfblech lag eine der beiden Schollen. Kein Problem, einen Pfannenheber genommen und den Fisch auf ein Gitter im Ofen gelegt und weiter geräuchert. Er hat trotzdem gut geschmeckt. Dann 20 Minuten Feuer und noch 90 Minuten Rauch, dann wurde die Ofentür geöffnet und der Fisch musste erst mal kalt werden, Fett und Eiweiß müssen wieder fest werden. Das beste Aroma hat der Fisch am nächsten Tag, finde ich!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Die Steine habe ich beidseitig des Brenners aufgestellt, damit der starke Wind heute nicht so die Flamme stören sollte. Rosmarin auf dem Räuchermehl, eine Variante.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hier noch ein paar Pics, um das Bild und den Verlauf etwas deutlicher zu machen.

Das A und O des Räucherns ist nicht nur das Garen und das eigentliche Räuchern selbst, sondern die Vorbereitungen dazu: *Der Fisch muss trocken sein!*

Wenn einige Räucherer hier aus dem Forum sehen könnten, wie lange Heringe oder Heilbuttschwänze in den Räucherein wie Fiedler, Schaufenster Fischereihafen in Bremerhaven, bei geöffneten Ofentüren hängen, bevor das Holz darunter angezündet wird, dann würden sicherlich einige sagen, dass sie für einen so langen Räuchervorgang keine Zeit haben.

*Karauschenjäger
........................*..

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wie ich schon irgendwo oben geschrieben habe: 1,5 Stunden "Vortrocknen" (mit Ventilator) und dann noch etwas Zeit im Ofen bei 40 ... 50°C. Die Haut MUSS sich wie echtes Pergament anfassen ... |bla:

Bei meinen Leuten is' übrigens gerade komisch:
"Wann *grillen* wir mal wieder ... " #t ;+ :c


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, das ist ja mal ne super Anleitung. Wenn ich nächstes Jahr meinen Dampfer fertig habe und mit dem Acki aus Norden den Macros nachstelle, dann werde ich diese Anleitungen von Tulpe2 und von Dir anwenden.

Wenn Du willst, kannste auf meinem Dampfer ja mal mitfahren. Wird bestimmt super.

Aus deinen Erläuterungen entnehme ich das ich zwei Dinge falsch gemacht habe: 

1 Nicht sorgfälltig getrocknet.
2 den Ofen zugelassen. Deswegen auch die Schwitzperlen. 

Aber ich werde mich bessern. Leider spannt mich der Ausbau meines Bootes sehr ein (Selbst Sonntags wird gebastelt) sonst würde ich mal Dorschfilets auf Aluschalen räuchern.

Und bitte weiter schöne Bilder zum Räuchern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

zunächst mal ein DANKE an den Mod, der meine beiden Texte mit dem letzten Räuchern in die richtige Reihenfolge gestellt hat!

@ Jochen: Ja, es könnte daran liegen; man lernt eben nie aus und es gibt immer wieder Überraschungen beim Räuchern, angenehme und weniger schöne.

Ja, würde mich schon freuen, mal mit Dir zusammen auf Deinem Boot zu fahren. Übrigens habe ich auch einen Schein für Bundeswasserstraßen und Küstengewässer  , der stammt zwar von 1978, hat aber noch Gültigkeit. Wenn es denn gesundheitlich besser geht, ist das Arbeiten am Boot schon o.k., aber bei diesem derzeitigen Wetter nichts übertreiben.

@ Tulpe: Meine geräucherte Scholle, die bei dem Wetter natürlich in der Kühlung liegt, muss noch weg, aber dann kann ich keinen Fisch mehr sehen. Die Alternative Grillen: Ist z.Z. nicht so der Hit - bei dem Wetter mit 30 Grad, morgen soll es bekanntlich 34 Grad werden, gibt es nur kleine Mahlzeiten und kalte Apfelschorle und kein Bier - ist besser für den Kreislauf.
*
Drückt uns die Daumen für Samstag - 8 Stunden auf dem FK MÖWE auf Makrele!*


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Falls Ihr wirklich gedrückt habt - Leider hat es nix genützt!*

Heute haben wir mit 23 Angler auf dem FK MÖWE leider nur 19 Makrelen erwischt - sind sie (fast) alle schon aus der deutschen Bucht raus? - so dass Makrelen erst einmal als Räucherfische ausfallen. Da muss ich wohl doch einmal mein Glück an einer unserer örtlichen Forellenanlagen versuchen!

Doch zunächst gilt es, die gebrauchten Gerätschaften vom letzten Räuchern wie Räucherrosten, Stangen und Haken für die Fische, die damit im Ofen gehängt waren, zu säubern.

Zunächst lasse ich die Utensilien vom Räuchern erstmal 2 - 3 Tage im Wasser einweichen, dann kommt ein Schwamm mit einem harten Unterteil zum Einsatz, alle Teile werden im warmen Wasser mit Spüli o.ä. stramm abgewaschen, die Räucherrosten und die Stangen besonders sorgfältig, weil sie dann nur noch mit klaren Wasser nachgespült werden. Die Haken werden in der Spülmaschine aufgehangen und sind dann sehr sauber für einen neuen Einsatz!

Beim Räuchern und auch bei den Nachbereitungen sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass wir  mit Lebensmittel hantieren, und dieser Umgang erfordert eine sorgfältige Handhabung.

Und - bei diesem Wetter müssen die geräucherten Fische unbedingt in die Kühlung, denn bei den warmen Temperaturen verderben sie ohne Kühlung doppelt so schnell!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

mit den Makrelen hat es leider letzte Woche nicht geklappt; sie waren wohl nicht da vor Langeoog oder hatten sich verkrümelt. #c

Ein paar Wittlinge habe ich noch zum Räuchern, zwei Packungen Lachssteaks sind auch im Froster und für morgen, dann hole ich sie ab, habe ich bei www.meyers-aale.de 5 kg Farmaale und 1 kg Brataale bestellt. 

Der Kilopreis für ausgenommene und entschleimte Schlängler liegt z.Z. bei 14,50 EURO. Wer in der Nähe wohnt - das ist  schon sehr günstig.

Genau die richtige Maßnahme, wenn man nicht aufs Räuchern verzichten will und sich trotzdem die Nächte nicht um die Nase schlagen möchte. Man wird ja nicht jünger......

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, das Boot geht voran. Jeden Tag bin ich dabei. Ich möchte das Boot bis zum 03.10 fertig haben, weil es dann wieder an die Ostsee für eine Woche geht. Mal sehen ob ich auch ein paar Wittlinge fangen kann. 

Würde auch mal probieren wollen wie die geräuchert schmecken.

Auf der anderen Seite müsste ich mal sehen das ich ein paar Forellen bekomme. 

Aber erstmal hat das Boot oberste Priorität. Land ist aber in Sicht.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, Jochen:

Zu Deiner Frage, und natürlich für alle, die es interessiert, Wittlinge schmecken geräuchert wirklich lecker, weißes festes Fleisch, kerniger Geschmack. Wer genug Platz in seiner Kühlkiste hat, sollte diese Fische zwar wie gewohnt ausnehmen, Kiemen selbstverständlich auch entfernen, aber den Kopf dranlassen, dann ist das Befestigen mit dem Räucherhaken einfacher.

Wittlinge bekommt man ja häufig als Beifang, deshalb nicht unbedingt auf größere Dorsche hoffen, sondern dran denken, dass das ein prima Räucherfisch werden kann.

Mein Räucherofen soll baldmöglichst wieder in Betrieb genommen werden, schließlich sollen die ersten Aale "vergoldet" werden. Dazu kommen noch einige Forellen und Wittlinge.

Soll das Boot mit in den Urlaub? Denn auf Fehmarn lohnt es sich immer, es auf einem Trailer hinterher zu ziehen und es dort zu Wasser zu lassen. Aber ab Anfang Oktober könnte die Ostsee auch schon wieder ein wenig unruhig werden ....


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.Mein kleiner Gartenteich auf dem letzten Bild. Was schwimmt darin (?) - natürlich kleine Karauschen!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2532116]ich hab im übrigen den Brenner:
> http://www.gas-shop-24.de/hockerkocher/3fusshockerkocher4.php
> Da gibt es auch einen mit 11,7 kW.


Da es bereits mehrere Anfrage hinsichtlich meines neuen Gaskocher gibt, hier noch mal der Link, den Tulpe2 freundlicherweise eingesetzt hat. 

Ich habe einen Kocher mit 9,5 Kw, der alte von mir hat 4,5 KW.
Es gibt diese Kocher in dem Shop in unterschiedlichen Brennwerten, so dass jeder selbst entscheiden kann, welchen er zum Räuchern benötigt. Der Durchmesser des neuen Brenners ist 17 cm.

Besser ist das: Lieber etwas größer, denn den Brenner herunter drehen kann man immer noch!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.Auf dem Foto ist der alte 4,5 Kw-Brenner mit Schlauch und Druckminderer, der verkauft werden soll.


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, ja das Boot soll mit in den Urlaub. Bis 4bft geht es wirklich gut. 5 -6 ist so nicht mein Fall, hatte ich aber auch schon mal.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mal beim Platten angeln Wittlinge gefangen. Da ich aber nicht genau weiß wie man die jungs überlisten kann, waren es nur 4 stk. 

Dieses Jahr werde ich es öfter auf Wittis probieren.

Ansonsten muss ich mal schauen das ich im Winter nach Holland zum Grevelingermeer komme. Da fangen die auch regelmäßig welche.

Muss doch ma sehen das meine Ofen öfter im Jahr als zur Makrelenzeit ankommt, weil meine Süsse leider keine Aale mag.

Wo kommst Du die Wittis her? Kumpels?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

ich hab schließlich auch genau wie Du Kumpels, die mir welche mitbringen. Denn in diesem Jahr war ich weder in Norge noch in Island, dafür sind im nächsten Jahr, wenn alles klappt, beide Angelparadiese wieder dran. Ein Kumpel fischt z.Z. gerade vor Lista. Diesmal habe ich aber darum gebeten, den Kopf dran zu lassen, weil es einfacher ist, diese Fische in den Räucherofen einzuhängen.

Die Salzlake kann das selbe Verhältnis 1 : 60 (Liter zu Gramm) haben wie z.B. Forellen, obwohl Wittlinge festeres Fleisch als Zuchtforellen haben. Auch Lachssteaks können die Mischung vertragen, ohne zu salzig zu werden. Letztere werden entsprechend Tulpe´s Rezept demnächst wieder mit feingehackter, leicht gesalzener Zwiebel versorgt und dann auf dem Alu-Grilltablett in den Ofen geschoben.

Ansonsten gutes Weiterkommen mit dem Boot, momentan regnet es zwar, aber Du arbeitest sicherlich unter Dach.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Ich habe Dir, Jochen, unsere Vereinschronik und unser aktuelles Vereins-Mitteilungsheft zugeschickt.


----------



## Flutfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger
Ist der 4,5 Kw -Brenner noch zu haben? . Ich hätte Interesse. ( Deine Handy-Nummer ?)
Dazu noch eine Frage: Darf das verbrannte Gas in den Räucherraum, oder muss es nach außen abgeleitet werden?  Wie groß sind die Löcher in dem Blech ,wo die Flammen drauf schlagen, um die Wärme weiter zu geben? 
Danke, Gruss von Flutfischer


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, ist er noch,

die länglichen Löcher, insgesamt 30 an der Zahl, haben eine Öffnung von 2,5 cm und 1,5 cm Breite. Der Ofen hat die Maße 40 cm x 30 cm.

Nachdem die Fische gar sind, also etwa nach 20 Minuten, wird auf dieses Lochblech eine 20 cm x 20 cm große Blechpfanne mit dem Buchenmehl geschoben und das eigentliche Räuchern beginnt.

Da das Propangas rückstandslos verbrennt, gibt es keine Abgase wie auch immer, nur Feuer und *Hitze*!

Zum Brenner gehören außer dem Gasschlauch noch ein Druckminderventil (wird an die Flasche geschraubt)  und zusätzlich 3 Stelzenfüße, wobei das Blechpodest für den Räucherofen abgeschraubt wird, Stelzenfüße dran und man kann dann einen Topf Suppe draufstellen, Heringe draußen braten oder wie ich - Pilker gießen!
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.Ich schick Dir ´ne PN!


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da das Propangas rückstandslos verbrennt, gibt es keine Abgase wie auch immer, nur Feuer und *Hitze*!
> 
> ...




Bevor wer meckert: wie bei allen Verbrennungsarten von Kohlenwasserstoffen entsteht natürlich Wasser und CO2.
Das schadet aber dem Räuchergut nicht.
Verzinkte/Aluminisierte Bleche in dem Bereich "trocken" durchglühen lassen und dann reinigen. Rostet dann zwar, aber gibt keinen Ärger mit dem Zinkoxyd oder anderen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

da müsste man schon Physiker oder so ähnlich sein, um solche chemischen Vorgänge beim Verbrennen nachzuvollziehen.

Gut, dass es keinerlei Einfluss auf das Räuchergut hat, weder auf die Qualität noch auf den Geschmack. Und das ist, denke ich, dass Wichtigste. Beim Gasbrenner wird das Gas-Luft-Gemisch angezündet und das Feuer mit stahlblauer Flamme ist sofort da! Da kokelt nichts am Anfang langsam vor sich hin, wie es bei anderen Brennstoffen der Fall ist.

Nächste Woche soll noch mal eine Rutsche geräuchert werden, Forellen, Aale, Wittlinge und zwei Lachssteaks. Mal schauen, wie die werden - ist doch (fast) immer wieder eine Überraschung!



*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Flutfischer (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger und Tulpe 2. Danke für die Antworten.Ich möchte noch einmal nachhaken mit meiner Fragearf ich ins Bodenblech ein Loch in der Größe schneiden,dass der Brenner direkt in den Räucherraum brennt-strahlt?  Wie gross muss aus Eurer Erfahrung nach der Abstand zwischen dem Brenner und dem Bodenblech sein? ( Bei meinem Ofen haben die Türen Dichtungen aus Gummi, die zu riechen anfangen, wenn die Flamme dagegen schlägt.)Danke
Grüsse aus Schortens.  Der Flutfischer


----------



## The_Duke (8. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zusammen #h
Danke an alle, die hier geschrieben haben!
Ich habe hier in diesem Thread ne Menge gelernt und mitnehmen können #6#6

Gruß
Norbert...der beim Räuchern mit Gas auch so seine Probleme hatte #d


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> The_Duke;2633927]Hallo zusammen #h
> Danke an alle, die hier geschrieben haben!
> Ich habe hier in diesem Thread ne Menge gelernt und mitnehmen können #6#6
> 
> ...


Moin,

*....hatte*, das ist hoffentlich das richtige Wort. 
*
Danke für die "Blumen" !*  :l

 Freut mich, dass einiges doch verwertet werden kann und auch hängenbleibt, was wir alle hier im Thread schreiben.

Danke auch an den Themenstarter Jochen gpsjunkie, der eigentlich die erste Frage gestartet hatte.

In den nächsten Tagen geht es mit dem Räuchern weiter, denn es sollen auch mal Seelachs-Filets auf den bekannten Alu-Grillplatten, die Tulpe2 immer benutzt, vergoldet werden.

@ Flutfischer: Bei meinem Ofen ist die Brennkammer genau 15 cm hoch, der 4,5 Kw-Brenner steht auf einem Blechpodest und ist 9 cm hoch und der neue 9,5 Kw-Brenner steht noch nicht auf Füßen und ist 6 cm hoch. Über das Lochblech hatte ich schon etwas geschrieben, das hast Du (noch) nicht, und darüber ist in meinem Ofen ein schräg eingebautes Abtropfblech eingebaut, so dass die Flamme des Brenner zweimal nicht nach oben in den eigentlichen Ofen schlagen kann.

Das ist schon wichtig, dass die Fische und besonders Aale nicht angekokelt werden, wenn sie etwas tiefer hängen. Wenn das sichergestellt wäre, könnte man die Decke der Brennkammer etwas öffnen, denke ich.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................
*
.


----------



## Flutfischer (8. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke für die Antworten.
Mein Nachfragen liegt daran,weil ich so bin und weil ich auch einen außergewöhnlichen Räucherofen habe.Den Ofen hat mir ein Freund aus zwei Geschirrspülern gemacht, die er auf die Seite gelegt und übereinander verbunden hat. 2 Klappen,großes Fassungsvermögen, gut isoliert,optisch nicht so ansprechend,und Gummidichtungen um die Türen, die anfangen zu Qualmen, wenn die Gasflamme an das Gummi kommt. Eine Holz-und Elektrobeheizung ist nur sehr schwerlich möglich.
Ich werde morgen Dir das Geld für den Brenner, wie beschrieben,überweisen und selber einiges mit dem Brenner ausprobieren.
Leider darf ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr selber schweißen und größere Maschinen bedienen. Da muß ich immer um Hilfe bitten, die ich aber genügend habe.
Wenn ich mich mit dem Arbeiten im  Internet etwas besser auskenne, werde ich auch einmal ein Bild einstellen.
Gruß vom Flutfischer


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

im Laufe der Zeit habe ich ja schon einige außergewöhnliche Räucheröfen gesehen, meistens wurde ein Kohlebadeofen umfunktioniert, oder ein Ölfass wurde dreimal ausgebrannt, bevor die ersten Forellen eingehängt wurden.

Aber zwei aufeinander gebaute Geschirrspüler - warum nicht, wenn´s funktioniert.

Denke bitte beim Betrieb eines Gasbrenners daran, dass man den Brenner nicht ganz in den Ofen schieben darf, denn genau hinter dem Reglerrädchen am vorderen Teil des Brenners ist eine kleine Öffnung, mit der man die Luftzufuhr steuern kann. Und die Öffnung muss immer soweit draußen sein, dass Frischluft in den Brenner gelangen kann.
Das war´s schon!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin ihr alle hier. Biiittttteee Flutfischer schicke die Bilder an jbueschers@macnews.de das muss ich sehen. Gerne stelle ich die dann auch hier ein. Aber wie gesagt das muss ich sehen wie man aus zwei Geschirrspülern einen Räucherofen bauen kann. 

Hallo Cliff, auch die vergoldeten Lackssteaks würde ich gerne virtuell verspeisen. Bin echt gespannt.

Und schön das es hier immer noch weiter geht. Bitte weiter so. Und es muss doch noch mehr geben die mit Gasbrennern ihre Fische vergolden.


----------



## Flutfischer (9. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,ich würde gerne ein paar Bilder einstellen.Aber zunächst weiß ich nicht , wie es gemacht wird. Dann habe ich noch kein Programm, dass die Bilder ,wie hier üblich, von 1,2 Mb auf ca 70 Kb verkleinert.Wie gesagt, übe ich noch damit.
Inzwischen habe ich den gleichen Brenner von einem Freund ausgeliehen bekommen. Morgen werden probeweise 6 Wolfsbarsche von Aldi "vergoldet".
Die Bilder vom Ofen bekommst Du demnächst.
Bis dann. Flutfischer


----------



## loki73 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moin flutfischer, 

wenn du die bilder bei abload hochschiebst und dann den "forenlink" hier her kopierst, dann funktioniert das schon. da brauchste die bilder nicht verkleinern.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, flutfischer hat mir die Bilder geschickt. Danke dafür. Ich stelle sie mal für alle online.

Bitte:

























Sieht aber nicht schlecht aus. Finde ich.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

jo, das sieht ja wirklich ein bisschen anders aus, wie man sich sonst einen Räucherofen vorstellt. Aber innen sieht er ja wirklich appetitlich aus, so mit polierten Edelstahl. Na ja, die Farbe wird sich wohl auch noch im Laufe der Zeit ändern, wenn genug Rauch durchgezogen ist.

@Flutfischer: Habe den Brenner mit Utensilien heute mit Hermes weggeschickt.

Mein Nachbar, alter Angler in den den Siebzigern, möchte seinen alten Räucherofen verschenken, weil er seine paar Fische nur noch im TRO vergolden will. Der Ofen hat die ungefähren Grundmaße 40 cm X 40 cm und ist ca. 1,50 m hoch. Im unteren Teil ist er schon etwas verrostet, kann mit Holz oder Gas befeuert werden. Der Ofen ist verzinkt.
Der Ofen müsste selbst in OL-Nadorst mit Anhänger oder Kombi abgeholt werden. Bei Interesse PN an mich - siehe Fotos!


Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................

.


----------



## Flutfischer (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Karauschenjäger,
der Ofen von Deinem Nachbarn würde auch bei uns im Angelverein einen Ehrenplatz bekommen. 
Bei uns im Verein haben wir einen Berufschullehrer- Fachrichtung Metallbau. Der würde die kleinen Macken ausbessern.Ich würde den Ofen gerne auf meinem Anhänger holen.
Besten Dank für die Info.( Deine Tel.Nr. habe ich ja )
Zu den Bildern noch Informationen. Ein Bild zeigt das Loch im Bodenblech mit dem darunterliegenden Gasbrenner und der Stahlfanne für das Räuchermehl.
Das andere Bild zeigt einen selber angefertigten Einsatz für die halbe Räucherofenhöhe.
Dort heize ich mit einer 2,5kw- Heizschlange vom Elektrogrill--- (für kleine Portionen)
In die Alu-Grillschale kommt dann das Räuchermehl.
Dank auch an gpsjunkie und Loki 73
Der Flutfischer


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Flutfischer schrieb:


> .
> Dank auch an gpsjunkie und Loki 73
> Der Flutfischer



Helfe gerne, so hat jeder was davon.:vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

SORRY

der Ofen ist leider seit einer Stunde wech....

Ein junger Boardie aus Oldenburg mit dem Künstlernamen "Kampflaus" hat sich zuerst gemeldet und will auch den Ofen abholen. Take it easy!

@ Jochen: Du kannst doch gar nicht im Netz sein, weil Du doch mit Volldampf an Deinem Boot arbeitest! 

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

endlich wieder online - zuerst wurde mein Arbeitszimmer grundrenoviert und dann habe ich selbst meinen PC beim Wiederaufbau flach gelegt. Doch jetzt geht es wieder!

Eigentlich wollte ich diese Woche meinen neuen 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner wieder in den Räucherofen stellen, aber dann merkte ich noch rechtzeitig, dass am Donnerstag Jahreshauptversammlung ist. 

Und weil auch in den nächsten Tagen der* Kramermarkt in **Oldenburg* beginnt, ist immer dann auf der Oktober-Versammlung eine große Aalverlosung. Und da hoffe ich doch, wie viele andere, dass ich noch den einen oder anderen geräucherten Aal gewinne.
Also wird nächste Woche der Räucherofen wieder zum Qualmen gebracht.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

lange nichts von Dir gehört. Bin ein paar Mal unterwegs gewesen. Aber mit Makrele ist es nicht so besonders.
Wir waren zweimal ( 3 Mann) mit einem größeren, privaten Boot 'draussen. 
Das erste Mal nur 11 Stück (zusammen!). Das zweite mal hatten wir dann genau 50 Stück. Es waren aber auch richtig große "Torpedos" dabei. Die anderen waren noch zweimal ohne mich los (einmal gar nichts und einmal 14 Stck). 
Zum Wochenende schmeisse ich den Räucherofen an.

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist am 8. Oktober Versammlung. Vielleicht bin dabei.

Ps.: Ach, hätte ich fast vergessen. Bei der VHS am Waffenplatz läuft ab dem 19. Oktober der Lehrgang "Das kleine PC 1x1 für Pensionäre".

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Cliff,
> 
> lange nichts von Dir gehört. Bin ein paar Mal unterwegs gewesen. Aber mit Makrele ist es nicht so besonders.
> Wir waren zweimal ( 3 Mann) mit einem größeren, privaten Boot 'draussen.
> ...



Ne ne, die Außerordentliche JHV ist übermorgen um 20 Uhr bei Wöbken mit großer Räucheraalverlosung.
Falls Du kommen willst, kannst Du auch bei uns schlafen, damit Du in der Nacht nicht  mehr nach Ossiland zurückfahren musst.

Ansonsten viel Erfolg beim Räuchern am Wochenende, 15 - 20 Makrelen im Räucherofen sind doch schon etwas. Oder, weil so viele Große dabei sind, Pfeffermakrelen-Filets  - ein Genuss!
Ich bin mit dem Räuchern dann erst nächste Woche dran!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Jens84 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo ihr Gas-Räucher-Profis,

ich bin nicht neu auf dem Gebiet des räucherns, doch das räuchern mit Gas hat mich schon länger interessiert.

Von daher habe ich mir gestern mal alle Seiten dieses Trööts durchgelesen und schon viel erfahren.

Wie es der Zufall wollte, habe ich jetzt letzte Woche von meinem Nachbarn ein großen Räucherschrank geschenkt bekommen.|bigeyes

Dieser wurde hauptsächlich zum kalträuchern von Fleisch genutzt und hat auch schon die eine oder andere reparaturbedürftige Stelle.

Das zu reparieren sollte für mich als Metaller aber kein Problem sein. :m

Jetzt würde ich den Ofen gerne auf Gas umrüsten und hab auch schon alles im Kopf fertig für den Umbau.

Bei einer wichtigen Frage müsstet ihr mir allerdings mal helfen.

Wie groß sollte der Gasbrenner sein, also wieviel KW??

Ich denke ja das ihr da einige Erfahrungen habt. 

Ich hatte so an einen Brenner zw. 15 und 20 KW gedacht.

Die größe des Ofens könnt ihr euch ja auf den Bildern ansehen. Die Gesamthöhe beträgt ca. 1,80m.

PS: Ich muss auch nicht bei minus 10 Grad räuchern, da trink ich lieber Glühwein:q

Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten.

MfG Jens


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Boh eh,

ein Schrank von einem Ofen.
2 Brenner a 11 kW (unten li., unten re.) wären mein Tip.
Öffnungen müssen natürlich noch 'reingebastelt werden und 
eventuell ein anständiges Tropfblech.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

das ist wirklich ein Riesen-Geschütz, der Ofen.

Aber weil Du nicht draußen bei Minusgraden räuchern musst, würde ich mich dem Vorschlag von Tulpe anschließen (oder nur einen Brenner mit 15 KW nehmen).

Dann müsste der Feuerkasten aber ganz raus, der oder die Brenner würden rein geschoben und es sollte ein gelöchertes Blech nach oben vorhanden sein, damit die Hitze auch schnell nach oben in den Garraum gelangen kann.

Wo man so unterschiedliche Brenner erwerben kann, steht auch irgendwo in diesem Thread. Ansonsten wäre ein Bild vom Unterteil des Ofens hilfreich.

*Munter blieben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Jens84 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also ich hatte sowieso vor den feuerkasten zu entsorgen, da der schon komplett durchgerostet ist.

Der komplette untere teil des ofens ist leer, also könnte ich das mit den 2 brennern schon machen.
Die frage ist nur, ob nicht ein großer auch reicht.
Dann wäre das umbauen wesentlich einfacher und natürlich auch günstiger.

Ein tropfblech ist schon drin (allerdings ohne ablauf)

Ich brauche mir dann nur noch eine ablage für die räuchermeh-schale zu bauen und ne schale und fertig is der lack.

mfg jens


----------



## reinhard_sn (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo jens
habe auch einen großen räucherschrank mit gasbrenner 20,9kw.bin noch in einem anderen forum wo hauptsächlich fleisch schinken geräuchert wird.
http://raeuchertreff.isthier.de   habe da ein paar bilder vom aufbau des ofens eingestellt.
in meiner galerie (angelegt von hallon) ist alles gut beschrieben.

gruß reinhard


----------



## Jens84 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Reinhard,

du betreibst das räuchern ja schon Semi bis voll-professionell #6.

Respekt.

Die Bilder sind sehr aufschlussreich und dennoch hab ich 2 Fragen.

1. Von welcher Fa. ist dein Brenner?

2. Wie groß ist deine Räuchermehl-Schublade und reicht ein einmaliges befüllen für einen kompletten Räuchervorgang?

Danke schonmal.

Und jetz mus ich gleich was essen, weil ich von deinen Bilder Hunger bekommen hab. :q

MfG Jens


----------



## reinhard_sn (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo jens
der brenner kostet ca.1200€ ohne steuereinheit,sowas brauchst du aber nicht.für dich würde ein 8,8kw brenner mit zündsicherung reichen Die Zündsicherung ist eine Sicherheitseinrichtung, die die Gaszufuhr selbsttätig unterbricht, wenn die Flamme verlöschen sollte (z.B. durch Wind). Dadurch wird verhindert, dass Gas unkontrolliert ausströmt.kostet bei ebay ca.80€.meinen räucherschrank habe ich vor drei jahren gebraucht gekauft für 1000€ ist jetzt 15 jahre alt.es ist ein beelonia FV edelstahl.geh mal auf die seite von beelonia,
http://www.beelonia.de/funktionsweise.html  da ist der aufbau der öfen gut beschrieben

gruß reinhard


----------



## Jens84 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

|bigeyes

hab mir ja schon gedacht, dass dein brenner und dein ofen etwas professionelleres ist, aber die 1200 € für den brenner hauen mich grad echt um.:q

Also du meinst ich komme mit einem brenner bis 10 KW hin?


----------



## reinhard_sn (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

wenn der ofen etwas vor wind geschützt steht sind gute 120grad drinn,eventuell noch mehr.der würde reichen.gib mal bei ebay ein.*Gaskocher Hockerkocher Gasherd Gasbrenner 8,8 kW* oder *Hockerkocher 4 TP 9,5 KW Kocher Gaskocher Gas Piezo NEU kostet nur 44,99 kostenloser versand
*



die räuchermehlpfanne muß ca. 8cm. über den brenner angebracht werden . volle leistung bis das mehl räuchert dann reduzieren sonst fängt das mehl an zubrennen.da jeder ofen anders ist hilft nur testen
gruß reinhard


----------



## Jens84 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo leute,

hab mir jetzt gestern einen 9,5 kw hockerkocher mit zündsicherung,schlauch und regler bei ebay für fantastische 35 euro inkl. versand bestellt.

billiger gehts glaub ich nicht.|supergri

wo ich dann gestern schonmal dabei war, hab ich auch gleich den räucherschrank ausgebrannt und mit der spachtel ausgekratzt.

ich hab da ungelogen fast nen 10 l eimer dreck und altes fett rausgeholt.

dann noch die bleche zum ausbessern ausgemessen und bestellt.

als räuchermehlwanne wollte ich eine kleine alte edelstahlpfanne (nat. ohne griff) nehmen. sollte funktionieren.

anfang nächster woche sollte er dann fertig werden.

werde dann berichten.

mfg jens


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Der Brenner ist wirklich günstig und besser ist er auch mit Zündsicherung, oder, man muss es wie ich machen, immer dabei bleiben und nötigenfalls die Flamme wieder neu entzünden, wenn sie z.B. vom Wind ausgepustet wurde.

Ein Kollege hat es mit einer Gaskartusche versucht und weil es an der Haustür geklingelt hatte, musste er mal kurz von seinem Gartenstuhl aufstehen. Dann gab es einen gewaltigen Rumms hinterm Haus, der Ofen flog in die Luft und vermutlich umkreisen seine halbgeräucherten Forellen immer noch die Erde! (Er hat sie nicht wiedergefunden).

Einfache Lösung des Geschehens: Die Flamme am Brenner war ausgegangen, ein hochexplosives Gas-Luft-Gemisch war entstanden und ein Funke im Brennraum reicht, um den ganzen Ofen zu zerlegen! Bei einem Brenner mit Zündsicherung kann das nicht passieren!

Nächste Woche, Jens, dürfen wir dann ja gespannt auf Deine Ergebnisse und Bilder sein.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

kann es sein, dass es sich bei dem granatenmäßigen Gaskartuschen- Mc Gyver um den leicht untersetzten, hocheloquenten Chefredakteur einer berühmten Vereinszeitung handelt?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja.....

....wenn ich das bestreiten würde, wäre es eine Lüge. Da er damals auch noch am Unterteil des Ofens mittels einer Flex Veränderungen herbei geführt hatte, die so nicht vom Hersteller vorgesehen waren, kam es wie es kommen musste: 
Es gab in Ofenerdiek "Fliegende Fische" |bigeyes !

Mit Gas lässt sich problemlos ein Ofen beheizen und Fische lassen sich veredeln, nur sollte man gewisse Dinge bedenken und auch beachten. Auch wenn ich in meinem Carport räuchere, dann stelle ich doch im Feuerraum je nach Wind zwei hochkant aufgestellte Mauersteine links und rechts vom Brenner auf, damit zunächst mal de Flamme nicht erlischt aber auch die Hitze in den Ofen steigt und nicht nur nach vorne ins Freie entweicht.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... hab auch sicherheitshalber den mit Zündsicherung und Piezo genommen ... |bla:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tscha,

man muss hier anmerken, dass ein Gasbrenner mit Zündsicherung einfach besser ist, das ist keine Frage, aber OHNE ist das auch kein Problem:

Beim Betrieb des Gasbrenners sollte man dabei bleiben und den Garprozess und anschließenden Räuchervorgang genau beobachten. 

Fische selbst zu räuchern macht einfach Spaß und es ist schon ein Erlebnis, wenn man jede Minute (meinetwegen je nach Landmannschaft mit einem Jever oder Rostocker Pils, die Bayern und Franken mögen es mir verzeihen) dabei gewesen ist, wie die Fische sich im Ofen verändern und wie man sie dann seiner Familie oder seinen Freunden kredenzt.

Morgen werde ich auch mal wieder loslegen; soviel verschiedener Fisch lagert noch im Gefrierschrank, der muss noch geräuchert werden. Zumal - die ganze Woche ist in *Oldenburg noch Kramermarkt* - da sollen noch Smoortaale im Rauch hängen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## reinhard_sn (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo
natürlich kann mann auch einen brenner ohne zündsicherung benutzen mann muß nur immer dabei bleiben (nicht vegessen vorher die klingel abzustellen) aber wenn ich einen neuen brauche ,würde ich nur einen mit zündsicherung kaufen,ist nicht viel teurer.

gruß reinhard


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Reinhard hat natürlich recht; soviel teurer ist ein Brenner mit Zündsicherung nicht, der sich sofort abschaltet, wenn die Flamme aus welchen Gründen auch immer erlischt.

"Vollblut"-Räucherer  wie ich brauchen natürlich diese Zündsicherung nicht, weil sie immer beim Räucherofen bleiben, den Vorgang mit Hilfe einer sehr gut gekühlten Flasche Pils genauestens beobachten, den zwischenzeitlichen Sachstand ihrer Ehefrau, Verlobten oder Konkubine natürlich auch ständig mitteilen (auch wenn die es schon gar nicht mehr hören will!) und stolz das Gesamtergebnis ihrer Bemühungen allen Anwesenden, einschließlich der Nachbarschaft, präsentieren.

So stelle ich mir einen gelungenen Räuchervormittag oder -nachmittag vor! 

Ist es bei Euch anders?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> J
> ...
> Ist es bei Euch anders?
> ...




Nö. :k
Nur glaub ich, meine ehemalige Verlobte hört bei den "Zwischenergebnissen" nicht wirklich zu ... #c


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,
das ist mal ein Antwort, die mir gefällt !

Ich denke, und das ist auch sicherlich Sinn dieses Threads, wenn Tulpe und ich mal zusammen räuchern, und unsere gemeinsamen Erfahrungen zusammen an alle, die es wissen möchten, weitergeben.
Ich würd´mich freuen!
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

ich bin immer noch mit meinem 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner am Probieren, denn es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man einen 4,5 KW- oder einen fast 10 Kw-Brenner unten im Feuerraum betreibt.

Diesmal wollte ich drei Aale, fünf Forellen, 5 Lachssteaks und rund 15 Makrelen-Filets, letztere als Pfeffersteaks, räuchern. Am Vorabend wieder das übliche Procedere, 60 Gramm Salz auf einen Liter Wasser und die Fische sollten in der Lake nicht nur langsam auftauen sondern auch schwimmen. Im Klartext: Es sollte genug Wasser in der Auftau-Box vorhanden sein.

Wegen der Würze habe ich noch Lorbeerblätter und Rosmarin aus dem Garten dazu getan. Am nächsten Morgen wurde die Lake ausgeschüttet und frisches Wasser floss  in die Box. Alle Fische, auch die Aale, sind dann mit Küchenpapier trocken gerieben und in den Ofen eingehängt worden.

Während des gesamten Trocknungsvorganges lief der Brenner auf 1/4 Betriebstemperatur. Als die Haut der Fische ziemlich trocken war, verschloss ich die Tür und dann wurde der Brenner am Ventil etwas mehr geöffnet. Am Dach des Ofens hatte ich den Schieber etwas geöffnet, um die Restfeuchte entweichen zu lassen.

Nach ca. 25 Minuten auf 75 Grad habe ich die Räucherschale mit dem Buchenmehl und oben drauf einige kleine Wacholderzweige zwischen Abtropfblech und gelochtem Blech, also über dem Brenner, geschoben und den Brenner zurückgedreht.

Nach kurzer Zeit fing es zu qualmen an, wobei anzumerken ist, dass die Pfanne mit dem Räuchermehl noch einmal mit Buchenmehl aufgefüllt werden musste. Zum Thermometer ist zu sagen, dass beim Räuchern die Temperatur vermutlich wesentlich geringer ist als es das Thermometer anzeigt, denn das Blech bzw. die Messinghülse, in der es steckt, hält offensichtlich die Temperatur viel länger und viel höher, als tatsächlich im Innenraum beim Räuchern herrscht. Ein Aspekt, der auch mal hier dikutiert werden sollte, weil es so viele Anfragen gibt mit dem Tenor: "Wie bekomme die Temperatur beim Räuchern runter?"


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, hier sind noch einige PICS, die den einen oder anderen unter uns noch interessieren.

Bei diesem Räucherofen war es schon interessant, wie hoch die einzelnen Aluschalen mit den Makrelenfilets im Ofen lagen, denn die unteren haben einfach zu viel Hitze abbekommen, waren zwar "knuspriger" aber eben nicht so saftig. Die drei Kinder in meiner Nachbarschaft waren dankbare Abnehmer, der Rest wird sonstwie vertilgt.

Die Fische oder besser Filets ganz oben im Ofen waren viel saftiger als die unteren, das muss ich noch irgendwie ändern!

*
Karauschenjäger
.............................
*
.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

die Alu-Schalen, die sonst zum Grillen empfohlen werden; der Vorschlag kam, glaube ich, von Tulpe 2, sind insbesondere für zu räuchernde Filets schon ganz gut, nur läuft die Rest-Flüssigkeit je nach Fabrikat (es gibt mehrere Größen und Fabrikate) nicht immer restlos während des Räuchervorganges ab, so dass die Unterseiten der Filets ziemlich "feucht" bleiben können, was für´s Essen dann nicht so angenehm ist.

Im Klartext: Die Filets sind durch, sowohl gegart als auch geräuchert, aber die Unterseite sieht noch nicht so aus. Sie ist nicht so gebräunt, wie man sich das nach einem Räuchervorgang vorstellt! Wenn man die Filets ohne alles so aufs Rost legt, dann ist die Unterseite zwar schön geräuchert und damit braun, aber die Haut bleibt am Gitter teilweise hängen, wenn man das Filet lösen will.


*Das kriegen wir auch noch hin
Karauschenjäger
..........................................*

Das letzte Bild ist unsere Vereinsfahne!

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... zum Einlegen nehme ich 1:1 Fisch : Lake.
Das reicht auf jeden Fall.
In die Rinnenunterkannte der Alu-Schalen pieck' ich auf einer Seite von oben kleine Löcher, da läuft der Saft ab. Muss man aber beim 'reinstellen beachten, das es nicht woanders draufkleckert. Die Unterseite vom Fisch ist dann auch OK.

Apropo: Ich lasse die Hautseite schon vor dem Räuchern etwas trocknen, wenn ich dann "Wende", kommt die trockene Seite nach unten in die Aluschale und wird dann eventuell belegt. So bleibt die Haut eher wie man es eigentlich kennt - recht fest, nur mit Streifen da wo der Fisch aufliegt.

Und wer's verspielt mag: Forellen (mit Kopf) die Bauchlappen aufklappen und die Fische "hinstellen".
Die kann man dann toll zum Garnieren oder als Blickfang nehmen ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

so werde ich es beim nächsten Mal auch versuchen.
Wenn ich beim Räuchern gestern aber Löcher in die Rinnenunterkanten der drei Grill-Aluschalen gepiekst hätte, wäre jedoch der Fischsaft von der oberen auf die untere Schale getropft und vielleicht sogar auf die dritte Schale getropft, die kurz vor dem eigentlichen Abtropfblech auf dem Gitter lag.

Am Abtropfblech konnte man schon sehen, dass doch sehr viel Flüssigkeit während des Räucherns aus der ziemlichen Menge an unterschiedlichen Fischen ausgetreten war.

Die Filets werde ich beim nächsten Mal auch beim eigentlichen Räuchervorgang auf der Aluschale wenden, denn der Rauch gelangt doch nicht so nach unten zwischen Fischhaut und Rippen der Aluschale. Gar werden sie natürlich auch beim Garen, nur beim Räuchern bekommen sie nicht die Farbe, die sie auch optisch gut aussehen lassen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Im Räucherofen dreh' ich nicht mehr. Befürchte das mir da was vom Fisch auseinander fällt.
Da mein "Ofen nur ca. 15 cm breiter ist als die Schalen, stelle ich diese dann leicht versetzt in die 5 Fächer rein. Der Platz daneben bleibt zumeist doch ungenutzt.
Nach etwa der Hälfte der Garzeit stapel ich die Schalen um (von ganz oben nach ganz unten usw.)


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja,

so müsste es auch gehen, denn die untere Schale mit den zugegeben kleineren Makrelen-Filets war am Schluss viel mehr durch; das heißt, die Filets waren allesamt "knuspriger".
 Übrigens sehr zur Freude unserer Nachkinder, die alles auf der Schale so warm wie es noch war ganz schnell weggeputzt haben.

Diesmal konnte im oberen Bereich des Ofens auch keine Stauhitze entstehen, weil ich die Lüftungsöffnung etwas auf gelassen hatte. Insbesondere die Lachssteaks waren lange nicht so trocken wie bei vorherigen Aktionen.
Übrigens - geräucherter Lachs mit Meerrettich-Creme auf Schwarzbrot.....ein Gedicht!

*
Viel Spaß beim Räuchern wünscht
Karauschenjäger
..................................................*
(der natürlich nie ein Karausche räuchern würde!)

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Leutz. Nach einer Woche Ostsee mit viel Wind und noch mehr Wellen habe ich mal speziell auf Wittlinge geangelt. Kurz vorher gab es in der R&R einen Bericht darüber das man die sehr gut mit Heringspaternoster mit frischem Wattwurm fangen soll. Und was soll ich sagen: Damit fängt man alles...... Platte Dorsch und Wittlinge. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Warum schreibe diesen Offtopic??????


Ist doch klar, ich habe wieder viel zu Räuchern, weil ich von den Dorschen 50-65cm die Hautseite nicht abgeschnitten habe, sondern die Filets räuchen wollte. Die Wittlinge kommen wie Makrelen in den Rauch, die Platte auch. Bei den Dorschen werde ich Filets mit (habe noch welche von Ostern) und ohne Haut räuchern. 

Zu den Dorschen hätte ich noch gerne Gewürzvorschläge. Ich wollte sie mal mit Zwiebeln belegen, oder mit Gewürz würzen oder was meint Ihr? Zu allen anderen Fischsorten gibt es ja schon einige Vorschläge.

@Cliff--->bist Du zuständig für die Büchersendung des Oldenburger Vereins an mich gewesen? Und ich trockne mir gerade die Tränen die ich beim lesen mit den Forellen in der Umlaufbahn bekommen habe. Stelle mir gerade vor das dieser Zirkus Fritze von seiner Mondtour zurück kommt und kurz vor Eintritt in der Umlaufbahn schweben drei Forellen an der Raumsonde vorbei. Hach was ein Lachen....


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ... oder mit Gewürz würzen oder was meint Ihr? Zu allen anderen Fischsorten gibt es ja schon einige Vorschläge.
> ....




Vorsicht mit Gewürzen im Rauch, da muss man sich wohl 'rantasten.
Einmal hab ich normalen Pfeffer geschrotet und Filets vor dem Räuchern drüber gestreut. Ich dachte so Richtung Frischkäse mit milder Pfeffernote. Es war aber ungenießbar scharf für einige Gäste, ein anderes mal hab ich 'ne Kräutermischung probiert - die ist im Rauch total bitter geworden ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

na das ist doch etwas:

*Der 10 000. Hit oder KLICK für diesen Thread* :l|schild-g#h

das hat auch nicht jeder !

Ich habe mit den drei "Zutaten" im Rauch, die ich bislang benutzt habe, ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bis jetzt habe ich auf meine mit Buchenmehl gefüllte Pfanne 



Grüne Erlenzweige
Rosmarin-Zweige
Wacholder-Zweige

gelegt und miträuchern lassen. Das hat ganz gut funktioniert und war beim Verzehr des Räucherfische auch geschmacklich sehr angenehm. Wobei hier die Lebensweisheit wie überall gilt, das weniger oftmals mehr ist.

Für die Lachs- und Makrelenfilets habe ich zuletzt eine Mischung aus grob geschrotetem bunten Pfeffer, Knoblauchsalz und Knorr "Kräuterlinge" genommen, sozusagen als Belag, bevor ich die Filets in den Ofen geschoben habe.

Auf den Lachssteaks ist auch schon kleingehackte Zwiebel (Rezept Tulpe 2) gestreut und mitgeräuchert worden. Auch davon nicht zuviel, damit der Eigengeschmack des Lachses nicht überdeckt wird.

Und in die Salzlake habe ich zuletzt auch Lorbeerblätter und Rosmarinabschnitte getan, wobei letzte einen harzigen Geschmack haben. Also auch nur in Maßen verwenden.

Dann noch #h an Jochen (GPSJunk) für seine Fangerfolge - da werden wir sicherlich über das eine oder andere "Räucherabenteuer"etwas  lesen, denn wer so viel unterschiedlichen Fisch räuchert, kann so manche Überraschung erleben.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Ich habe mit den drei "Zutaten" im Rauch, die ich bislang benutzt habe, ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Bis jetzt habe ich auf meine mit Buchenmehl gefüllte Pfanne
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich will ich damit aussagen, dass ich nur jeweils eine der Zutaten auf das Räuchermehl gelegt habe (3x mal wäre doch zuviel!)
*
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## marmis0205 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bín auch ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet und habe mir deshalb diesen Trööt durchgelesen. Danke für die vielen Infos, die es hier gibt. Ich habe mir einen Ofen gekauft ( 110 * 40 *30 ) und dazu einen 8,8 KW Brenner. Heute hatte ich einen ersten Test gemacht, erstmal ohne Fisch. Die 100 Grad zu erreichen ist kein Thema, eher umgekehrt : Also noch mal Danke für den Tip, daß eventuell das Thermometer nicht so stimmt und eine zu hohe Temperatur anzeigt.

Bedenken hatte ich nur wegen der Späne, wie wird die zweite oder dritte Schale angezündet ? Ich werde es jetzt so machen, daß ich nach dem Garen die Türe offen lasse, die Schale einstelle, den Brenner aufdrehe und wenn es qualmt die Türe schließe und den Brenner abdrehe. Ansonsten wird es zu heiß im Ofen.

Auf den zweiten Test bin ich gespannt. Wie gesagt, nochmal Danke für die Infos. Sie haben mich beruhigt. 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Postings !


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

das freut sicherlich den Postern hier im Trööt, dass Du doch einiges an Wissen für Home-Räuchern mitnehmen und umsetzen konntest.

Bei den Aussentemperaturen z.Z. und bei dem Brenner von Dir sind die Gartemperaturen schnell erreicht; da muss man sich keine Gedanken machen. Beim anschließendem Räuchern kann es durchaus sein, dass durch die Messinghülse, in der der Fühler des Thermometers steckt, eine höhere Temperatur angezeigt wird, als tatsächlich dann die Räuchertemperatur im Ofen ist. Im Metall hält sich die Hitze einfach länger. Nun aber kein Thermometer im Ofen ablegen, denn das könnte schnell schmelzen und unbrauchbar werden.

Wenn ein erneuten "Nachlegen" mit Räuchermehl in der Pfanne notwendig werden sollte, einfach die Tür öffnen, mit einer Zange die *heisse* Pfanne anfassen und draußen am Stein oder so ausklopfen. Die Pfanne wird neue befüllt und wieder in den Ofen zurückgesetzt.

Ich drehe den Brenner wieder etwas auf, bis das neue Buchenmehl anfängt zu qualmen und weiter geht´s!

Schick mal 1 - 8 Fotos von dem Ofen! Ist doch immer interessant, wie andere es machen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................

.Karausche - Fisch des Jahres 2010*


----------



## marmis0205 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Karauschenjäger.

Danke erst mal für deine Rückmeldung.
Heute habe ich wieder einen Test gemacht, am Sonntag wird " Ernst " gemacht. Es hat heute schon wesentlich besser funktioniert als gestern.

Mittlerweile schaffe ich es, den Ofen konstant auf gut 80 Grad zu halten, 110 Grad ist aber auch kein Problem.

Die Messinghülse habe ich abgemacht und den Schnorchel vom Thermometer einfach so in das Loch gesteckt.

Am Anfang habe ich den Ofen auf 110 Grad gejagt und dann konstant auf 80 Grad gehalten. Ich denke zum Garen ist das ganz ok.

Danach habe ich den Brenner runtergedreht und die Tür geöffnet. Dann habe ich die Schale mit dem Räuchermehl eingestellt. Als das Mehl zu qualmen began, habe ich den Brenner ganz ausgemacht und die Schale ist bis zu Ende abgebrannt. Die Temperatur dabei lag zwischen 50 und 60 Grad.

Morgen gibt es noch einen letzten Test, dann habe ich auch schon ein wenig Patina im Ofen. Am Sonntag bin ich sehr gespannt. 8 Forellen sollen dann veredelt werden.

Jetzt versuche ich noch, ein paar Bilder anzuhängen. Da es aber schon dunkel ist, sind sie nicht so besonders geworden.

Wirklich ein klasse Trööt, der mir viel gebracht hat.

Gruß an alle

Marcus


----------



## marmis0205 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ach so, Karauschenjäger : Was für ein Thermometer benutzt Du denn ?

Ich schaue gerade bei Ebay nach, was es so gibt.


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Im Baumarkt gibt es passende Thermometer:
für Heizkessel bis 125°C.
Kosten im Hagebau um die 4 Teuro.


----------



## Roland S. (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,werde mich auch anschließen am Sonntag die frischgefangenen Forellen-Bachsaiblinge mit eingefrohrenen Aal-Makrele-Scholle zu vergolden.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin !

@Marmis: So sieht mein Thermometer aus, das in einer Messingbuchse an der Seite im oberen Teil des Ofens steckt. Man kann es, wie Tulpe schon sagte, entweder im Baumarkt oder auch in den Angelshops kaufen (bei letzteren war der Preis etwa 6,50 EURO). Die Messingbuchse mit Verschraubung und Konter-Mutter gehörte dann dazu.

Danke für Deine Fotos - falls der Ofen aus verzinktem Stahlblech besteht, würde ich ihn noch ein oder zweimal kräftig ausbrennen. Macht sich nicht so gut auf dem Räuchergut, wenn die Verzinkung sich gelöst hat und auf den Fischen liegt.

@ Roland: Na, das sind ja auch sehr unterschiedliche Fische, sogar Schollen dabei, wobei letztere am besten am Doppelhaken hängen (bleiben). Na, da dürfen wir doch auf das Ergebnis gespannt sein.....


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*.

.


----------



## marmis0205 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Karauschenjäger : Danke für den Tip. Heute abend werde ich noch die dritte Proberäucherung machen, ohne Inhalt. Ich denke, 3 mal ausbrennen reicht. Morgen werde ich dann das erste Mal richtig räuchern. Bilder und Posting folgen natürlich.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende

Marcus


----------



## Roland S. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jetzt wird vergoldet:vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das sieht doch alles ganz prima aus, was Du uns gezeigt hast. Durch diese (rote) Räuchermischung, die jeder von uns sicherlich auch im gutsortierten Angelshop kaufen kann, werden die Fische eine ganz tolle Färbung erhalten. Das habe ich früher auch schon ausprobiert und *wir sollten alle auf das Ergebnis gespannt* sein.

Ansonsten, und das hatte ich bereits früher schon geschrieben, wird Dich bestimmt jeder um das große Anwesen beneiden, so mitten drin im Grünen. Da kannst Du natürlich nach Herzenslust Qualmen.

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich auch wieder loslegen; einige Fische wie Aale, Forellen und Makrelenfilets warten noch auf VEREDELUNG, denn mehr ist unser Räuchern nicht!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................

.Karausche - Fisch des Jahres 2010.*


----------



## Roland S. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,Karauschenjäger der Sud und die Räuchermischung stammen nicht aus dem Geschäft.Der Inhalt Räucherschale besteht aus 1/3 Erlen-2/3 Buchenmehl und Wacholderzweige das rote ist nur süsser roter Paprika mit einigen Gewürzen + 1Glas Wasser 0,2l,da glimmen die Spänne doppelt solange.Die Schollen mit 50gr Salz pro 1 Liter Wasser sind etwas salzig und die Makrele hat die 90 Grad nicht vertragen.Geschmacklich 1A.


----------



## zander-ralf (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

ich wollte eigentlich am Wochenende räuchern und habe mir gedacht mit einem "Ostfriesen-Spezie" (Kumpel Rüdiger) an den "Kösterhof-Angelsee" nach Wehnen zu fahren um ein paar Forellen zu fangen.
Haben wir dann auch gemacht! 100km angereist, von 11.00 - 19.00Uhr geangelt, *4 Std.* schlaue Sprüche und diverse Lügenmärchen vom hocheloquenten "Fischanimateur" des Kösterhofes angehört (man hat der seine Arme auseinander gerissen, uns vollgelabert, klebte an uns!) und nicht einen einzigen Biss haben wir gehabt. Voll der Reinfall!!! Wir sind ja auch immer viel zu höflich (dämlich?) und hören da noch zu!!!#q. 
Nachdem wir knapp dem "Gehörkrebs" entronnen sind, klappten wir zu Hause unsere Truhen auf.
Zum Glück hatte Rüdi noch 2 Forellen und ich 6 Makrelen. 
Nicht gerade der Brüller aber in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen!

Ps.: Habe am Donnerstag mein Boot 'rausgeholt.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,

das Ergebnis sieht doch wirklich prima aus, Roland! Und wenn sich die Makrele ein wenig den Schwanz verbrannt  hat, was macht das schon. Die wird sicher gut schmecken und rein optisch haben alle auch genug Farbe bekommen. Auch die Mischung zum Räuchern ist schon interessant. Man sollte vieles mal ausprobieren und das Beste für sich dabei heraussuchen, denn jeder Ofen räuchert anders. Ich schätze, die Bilder machen Appetit bei anderen Mitlesern, die sich noch nicht so richtig an das Selbsträuchern trauen. Vor allen Dingen - man kann (fast) jeden Fisch räuchern. Weiter so gute Ergebnisse wünscht Cliff!#6

@zander-ralf: Da möchte man doch ganz gerne mal den Ofen etwas voller haben und dann ist NOTHING! Die Forellenanlagen sind wirklich so unbeständig wie z.Z. das Wetter - man kann sich nicht darauf verlassen, dass man mit einem vollen Eimer nach Hause fährt.
Da hättet Ihr doch besser gleich in Ostfriesland bleiben und in Ihlow-Fahne einkaufen können. Bei Th. Janssen am Fahnster Streek Nr. 8 hättet Ihr auch Lachsforellen einkaufen können. Infos unter www.aalraeucherei-janssen.de  oder Tel. 04941-5053 - man ist ja schließlich Kumpel :q !


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## marmis0205 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Und so sah das Endergebnis bei mir aus :


----------



## marmis0205 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ups ......

Bild vergessen :


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*
Anerkennung!*

Die Räucherware sieht doch gut aus; erstaunlich ist nur, dass sich die Bauchlappen sehr geöffnet haben (wieviel Grad max. Gartemperatur?; aber ansonsten haben alle Fische ein prima Aussehen, sind wirklich *vergoldet* und haben auch geschmacklich den ersten Test mit *1 #6 *bestanden oder?

Jetzt wäre es noch interessant, wie der Ofen nach viermaligem Räuchern bzw. Feuern  von innen aussieht!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## marmis0205 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Karauschenjäger.

Geschmacklich ne 1 , ja , bin ich auch stolz drauf. Meine Frau und NAchbarn haben mir das bestätigt. Das die Bauchlappen so geöffnet sind, liegt daran, daß ich liegend geräuchert habe, weil meine Haken noch nicht da sind.

Beim Garen bin ich auf 100 Grad gegangen, dann abkühlen lassen auf ca 80 - 90 Grad, für 30 Minuten. Danach habe ich 90 Minuten bei 60 Grad geräuchert. Einmal musste ich Räuchermehl nachlegen.

Die erste Forelle war nach 2,5 Minuten verschwunden, ich wollte sie probieren und --- schwups, weg war sie !!

Bilder stelle ich noch ein, vielleicht nachher noch. Die Mama ist weg und ich muß auf meinen Dicken aufpassen.

Gruß

Marcus


Bin total stolz, daß das erste Mal ( Räuchern ) so gut geklappt hat. Wie schon gesagt : Danke Euch allen !!!!


----------



## Roland S. (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch von mir Gratulation zum ersten Räuchern,schaut super aus schmeckt noch besser:q.Wieder ein Rauchinfiziert,weiter soooo!:vik:


----------



## marmis0205 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Roland S. schrieb:


> Auch von mir Gratulation zum ersten Räuchern,schaut super aus schmeckt noch besser:q.Wieder ein Rauchinfiziert,weiter soooo!:vik:


 
Richtig. Hat voll Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na prima,

wenn alle Räucher-Spezies nach dem ersten Mal Räuchern so zufrieden sind, können wir auch zufrieden sein. Dann hat dieser Trööt doch schon was gebracht!

Morgen früh geht es bei mir wieder los, die Salzlake mit 1:60 (1 Liter Wasser auf 60 Gramm Steinsalz) ist schon vorbereitet, Rosmarinzweige und Original Griechische Lorberblätter liegen bereit und gegen 20.00 Uhr werde ich dann die Fische in die Lake gleiten lassen.

Heute nachmittag habe ich den Ofen mal ein wenig sauber gekratzt und ausgefegt. Das gehört auch dazu, wenn man Räuchern will, denn der lose Ruß braucht nun nicht unbedingt auf die Fische zu fallen. Schaun wir mal, wie sie morgen mittag aussehen.


*MUNTER BLEIBEN
KARAUSCHENJÄGER
................................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

....und so sehen die Lake (Steinsalz und Wasser sowie Rosmarin-Zweige und Lobeerblätter) und natürlich die unterschiedlichen Fische in meiner Kunststoffbox aus. Eine solche Box eignet sich wirklich gut, wenn man Fische zum Räuchern vorbereiten und über Nacht stehen lassen will. 

Die Fische müssen "schwimmen", dürfen also nicht so dicht übereinander liegen und sollen richtig Salzlake "saugen". Welche Geschmacksrichtungen jeder so für sich dabei herausfindet, bleibt dem individuellem Geschmack, oder der Einbildungskraft eines jeden Einzelnen, überlassen. 

Beim Räuchern hat jeder so seine eigene Meinung und wir, die schon öfter geräuchert haben, freuen uns natürlich über jede Rückmeldung, die uns erreicht.

In dem Sinne: Hier einfach mitposten - weil´s Spaß macht!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................  

. Karausche-Fisch des Jahres 2010*


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Markus, ich als Themenstarter bin natürlich auch begeistert über dein "erstes" mal. Die Veredelung sieht prima aus, und ich glaube Dir das die Fische geschmeckt haben. 

Ich habe im Moment wenig Zeit zu Räuchern, weil ich nach meinem Bootumbau erstmal heiss aufs Angeln bin. Letztes We waren wir in Amsterdam auf dem Nordseekanal zum vertikalen. Da habe ich zwei schöne Barsche von ca 30cm gefangen die zusammen mit meinen Wittlingen und der platte auch veredelt werden sollen. 

Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt wie denn Barsch, Wittling und co geräuchert schmecken.

Auch freue ich mich immer wieder das der Cliff hier mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht, und ich denke, wenn ich mir so die Klicks anschaue das der eine oder andere schon einiges gelernt hat.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

meine Räucherei ist für heute beendet; eine Platte (nach Tulpe2´Rezept) mit Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets hat schon eine Nachbarin bekommen, die drei Aale sehen genauso wie die zwei Forellen gut aus, eine Scholle ist mir beim "Umhängen" leider herunter gefallen (das 2. Mal!#d) und ich glaube langsam, ich müsste die Schollen noch länger trocknen, bevor sie die Flamme vom Gasbrenner bekommen.

Schollen werde ich immer wieder räuchern, weil sie nicht nur prima schmecken sondern sich auch beim Verzehr gut "sortieren" lassen. Nur, es sind eben Problemfische beim Räuchern, denn in der Bauchöffnung sammelt sich viel Wasser, wenn man sie wie gewohnt aufhängt, und dass sich kaum beim Garen verflüchtigt. Unbedingt sind Doppelhaken beim Schollenräuchern notwendig, denn sonst schmiert sie (die Scholle) leicht ab!

Beim Räuchern erlebt man doch immer wieder Überraschungen, angenehme oder weniger angenehme, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## aal60 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Warum nicht die Schollen mit dem Schwanz nach oben aufhängen? Ein Haken + Wurstband fixieren, --- mal als Idee?

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Michelle (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

sehr schöner Trööt, der für alle etwas bringt, die gerne in ihrer Freizeit räuchern.
Wir räuchern unsere Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets, aber auch die mit Zwiebeln, immer nur hängend an Doppelhaken und es fällt kaum etwas von dem Knoblauch-Pfeffer, übrigens sehr lecker, ab.
Dann hat man nämlich keine Probleme und muss womöglich noch die kleinen Filets wie in diesem Fall während des Räucherns noch drehen. Das erübrigt sich dann.

Und dann Schollen kopfüber aufhängen - mit Doppelhaken geht das auch!


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff,

das ist ja unglaublich, was Du für ein granatenmäßiger Räucherprofi bist. Als Pensionär hast Du natürlich auch die nötige Zeit. 
Wie lange ist das Räuchergut eigentlich haltbar? 
Bei meiner riesigen Verwandtschaft hat zwar noch kein Räucherfisch einen ganzen Tag überlebt ; aber bei den Mengen, die Du so räucherst muss man sich das schon fragen oder? 

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zander-ralf,


Jo, meine Nachbarn freuen sich tierisch, wenn der Qualm um die Häuser zieht, weil ich dann auch mal was zum Probieren rüber reiche. Und da ich auch nicht zum "Zurücksetzungs-Team" gehöre, räuchere ich zwischendurch auch mal eine fette Brasse und verschenke sie dann eben! Das schafft Freundschaft, trotz Gräten!

Meine Makrelen-Filets werde ich aber doch beim nächsten Mal während des Garens noch mal wenden, denn von unten sehen sie nicht so toll aus und könnten insgesamt gebräunter und trockener sein.

Zu den Schollen: Beim nächsten Mal werde ich sie wirklich kopfüber mit einem Doppelhaken aufhängen; mit einem Wurstband habe ich bei einem ganzen Lachs mal Probleme gehabt, als der sich nämlich in die unendliche Tiefe des Ofens verabschiedete, d.h. das Wurstband hat zwar gehalten, das Rückgrat des Lachses leider nicht - schade!

Zur Haltbarkeit: Im Sommer kommen die geräucherten Fische sofort in den Kühlschrank und können dort einige Tage zubringen; je frischer, desto mehr Aroma haben sie!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> ...
> Wie lange ist das Räuchergut eigentlich haltbar?
> ...




Kühlschrank 2-3 Tage, vakuumverpakt u. tiefgefroren 3 Monate sicher. Vor dem Verzehr (aufgetaut) 1-2 Min. in die Mikrowelle oder max. 5 min. in die Backröhre bei 130 ...150°C. 
Bei höheren Salzmengen, längerer Einwirk- und Trockenzeit erhöht sich die Lagerfähigkeit, aber wer möchte schon Stock- oder Salzfisch.


----------



## Roland S. (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff,wieder ein super Beitrag mit Bildern.Man lernt immer was dazu#6.Zu den Räucherdoppelhacken welche ich benutze ist mir noch kein Fisch abgestürzt,die sind einfach super.Man muß nur versetzt einmal links und rechts neben dem Rückrat einstechen dann sitzt der Räucherhacken auch bomben fest#h


----------



## aal60 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo, ich verwende Kehlhaken.  Hier mal der Link zum Selbstbau AB-Tröt.

Haben auch den Vorteil das es keine Löcher nach aussen gibt.

Probiert es mal aus.


----------



## Jens84 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So liebe Räucherfreunde,

es hat zwar ein bischen länger gedauert, u. a. wegen einer schönen Erkältung, aber der (ehemals Kalt-) Räucherschrank ist zu 98% fertig.

Die ersten 2 Leerläufe sind heute abend erfolgreich durchgeräuchert.

Zu den Reparatur- bzw. Umbauarbeiten:

Es wurden unten ringsrum komplett neue Bleche eingesetzt.Die Lüftungslöcher in der Front wurden ebenfalls mit einem neuen Blech verschlossen.
Die Klappe wo vorher der Brennkübel eingeschoben wurde, habe ich für den Brenner ausgespart und so geändert, dass sie jetzt nach oben aufklappen geht.

Das alte Innenleben wurde komplett rausgeflext. Auf dem Boden steht jetzt das Gerüst was beim Brenner dabei war. 
Die Füße habe ich um 5 cm gekürzt, damit die V2A-Wanne mit dem Räuchermehl schneller das rauchen beginnt und weil man so jetzt die Wanne einfach durch die Klappe über den Brenner schieben kann.

Dann haben wir noch zwei alte Bratwurst-Roste zusammengeschweißt, die jetzt die Räucherware beim evtl. herunterfallen aufhalten sollen. Dieser Rost liegt genau auf Höhe Unterkante Türen.

Ein Thermometer wurde über der rechten Tür eingebaut.

Was jetzt moch fehlt ist die Tropfwanne für das Fett. Diese wird unter dem Rost befestigt.

Der 9,5 KW Brenner reicht völlig aus. innerhalb von 3 Min sind 110 °C erreicht. Man hat eher das Problem, dass man beim räuchern selbst die Temperatur wieder runterbekommt.

Morgen werden die ersten Fische geräuchert.

Ich berichte dann.

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Stamm-Member hier im Trööt für die hilfreichen Tipps.

Hier jetzt ein paar Bilder

MfG Jens


----------



## Jens84 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

und noch drei Bilder...

#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

mein Räuchern gestern war bekanntlich (fast) optimal verlaufen, aber wenn man nicht nur Aale oder nur Forellen veredelt, sondern sehr unterschiedliche Fische schmackhaft machen will, dann ist das Räuchern schon etwas schwieriger, aber auch interessanter, weil es immer mal wieder Überraschungen geben kann. Sowohl positive als auch negative...... Aber die ersten Fische haben geschmeckt und auch die Nachbarn, die Fische abbekommen haben, waren zufrieden. zander-ralf wird jetzt vermutlich schreiben: "Na ja, wenn se meckern, kriegen se nix mehr...!"

@ Jens: Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht und die eindrucksvollen Fotos. Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht geglaubt, dass Ihr den Ofen doch noch so hin bekommt. Das scheint denn doch noch zu klappen und auf Deine ersten Ergebnisse dürfen wir alle gespannt sein.

@ aal 60 und Roland: Danke für die Hinweise, aber genau die gleichen Haken (bei den Doppelhaken so in etwa) verwende ich auch, wobei die Kehlhaken bei den Forellen und Aalen ausgezeichnet sind, aber die Schollen werden beim nächsten Mal anders befestigt.

Ansonsten kann sich nicht nur der Themenstarter GPS-Jochen freuen oder auch wundern,  ich freue ich mich auch darüber, dass der Trööt so gut angenommen wird, denn mit einem kräftigen Gasbrenner wird alles viel einfacher.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Jens84So liebe Räucherfreunde,
> es hat zwar ein bischen länger gedauert, u. a. wegen einer schönen Erkältung, aber der (ehemals Kalt-) Räucherschrank ist zu 98% fertig.
> Die ersten *2 Leerläufe *sind heute abend erfolgreich durchgeräuchert.
> MfG Jens


Jo,

egal ob es ein alter umgebauter oder ein neuer Ofen ist, so halte ich es schon für sehr wichtig, dass er erst mal (als alter Ofen) gründlich gesäubert und/oder als neuer gekaufter Ofen auch richtig "ausgebrannt" wird. Da sehr viele Öfen mit verzinktem Stahlblech auf dem Markt sind, die erfahrungsgemäß  günstiger im Preis als V2A-Stahl-Öfen  (nichtrostend) sind, ist es besonders wichtig, dass solche Neuanschaffungen erst einmal FEUER bekommen. Sonst könnten Teile der Verzinkung später auf unsere Fische nieder regnen und das wäre nicht so toll!

Auch sollte man noch mindestens 2-mal OHNE FISCHE mit kräftigem Rauch den Ofen betreiben, damit sich schon mal eine Rußschicht auf den Innenseiten des Ofen festgesetzt hat. Dann sieht auch das erste Räuchern schon etwas profimäßiger aus......#6, wenn zwischendurch der Ofen geöffnet wird.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## reinhard_sn (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Jens84 schrieb:


> und noch drei Bilder...
> 
> #h


hallo jens
setze mal die räuchermehlpfanne höher,so das nur bei voll aufgedrehten brenner das mehl anfängt zu glimmen.bei mir klappt das so am besten. wenn ich mit 90grad räuchern möchte,setze ich die räuchermehlpfanne bei 80grad ein,bei 90grad brennt das mehl,kann dann den brenner runterdrehen,das mehl brennt weiter.
gruß reinhard


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> reinhard_sn;2702761]hallo jens
> setze mal die räuchermehlpfanne höher,so das nur bei voll aufgedrehten brenner das mehl anfängt zu glimmen.bei mir klappt das so am besten. wenn ich mit *90grad räuchern* möchte,setze ich die räuchermehlpfanne bei 80grad ein,bei 90grad brennt das mehl,kann dann den brenner runterdrehen,das mehl brennt weiter.
> gruß reinhard


Na ja, 
jeder so, wie er es möchte und wie er am besten zurecht kommt. Allerdings halte ich eine Räuchertemperatur, also wohlgemerkt die Temperatur nach dem Garen der Fische zum eigentlichen Räuchern, als zur Geschmacksverfeinerung und natürlich auch zum "Färben", für zu hoch.

40 - 60 Grad sollten allemal ausreichen, denn die Fische müssten bekanntlich vorher schon gar sein und nicht erst beim anschließenden Räuchern. Natürlich könnte man den Gasbrenner mal kurz hochbeamen, wenn man z.B. neues Buchenmehl in der bekannten Pfanne eingeschoben hat, damit auch die neue Ladung anfängt zu qualmen, dann aber sofort wieder runter mit der Flamme, denn wie schon gesagt: 
*Gar sind die Fische bereits!*

Na ja, einige Berichte bekommen wir ja noch und dürfen gespannt sein, wie andere User es hinbekommen haben!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................

.Karausche - Fisch des Jahres 2010*
.


----------



## zander-ralf (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

kurze Frage: Steht Dein "Fischveredler" auch schön sicher?
Das sieht etwas Seitenwind empfindlich aus. 
Ist einem alten Kumpel aus Sandkrug mal passiert: ähnlicher Aufbau, kopflastig. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau ob er da kurz angetickt ist oder eine Windboe zugeschlagen hat, aber das Teil ging über Kopf.

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

kein Problem, denn erstens stehe ich (fast) immer dabei, zumal mein Brenner auch keine Zündsicherung hat (ich liebe das Risiko :q ) und außerdem kann das Gestell mit dem Ofen einige Windstärken ab.

Die ganze Kombination hat natürlich auch noch den entscheidenen Vorteil, dass man nicht mit seinem Brenner, der Räucherpfanne oder dem Abtropfblech unten irgendwo am Boden herumkrauchen muss, sondern man hat gleich die richtige Arbeitshöhe und braucht sich nicht sonderlich zu bücken.

Das Untergestell mit dem Brett als Ablage hat auch kein Experte gebaut, aber alles passt (man hat schließlich noch Kumpels #6 ). Materialkosten 10 Eus !

Morgen gönne ich mir einen Tag Auszeit, will das Klimahaus Bremerhaven (ohne lange Wartezeit) besuchen und schon noch sehen, was die Fischhandlung Paul Seifert im Fischereihafen an der Packhalle XIII  www.p-seifert.de so im (Räucherangebot) hat - es lohnt sich, wenn man schon in "Fischtown" ist, dort mal einzukaufen!
Es gibt natürlich noch andere prima Fischhandlungen in den Packhallen am Fischereihafen, einfach mal googeln!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Jens84 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zusammen,

hier jetzt wie versprochen die Bilder und ein kleiner Bericht vom räuchern.

Es wurde insgesamt 95 Fische geräuchert auf zwei Durchgänge aufgeteilt. 20 eigene und 75 zugekaufte Forellen.

Die Fische wurden nicht in Lake eigelegt sondern mit einer Gewürzmischung aus Salz, Pfeffer und frisch gemahlenen Wacholderbeeeren eingerieben und durften 1,5 bis 2 Std. ziehen. Danach abgewaschen und getrocknet.

Die Forellen wurden dann im Ofen bei 50 Grad noch etwas getrocknet bevor sie richtig Feuer bekommen haben. Nach einem Test haben wir dann die Gartemperatur auf 120 Grad erhöht, weil das Thermometer direkt unter dem Dach des Ofens sitzt und sich da die Hitze etwas staut.

Nach 20 - 25 Min. garen, gabs dann noch etwa 30 Min. Rauch, wobei wir dabei die Temperatur von ca. 100 °C auf 60 °C sinken haben lassen (während des räucherns).

Als Tropfwanne haben wir notdürftig eine Lage Alufolie auf den Rost gelegt damit nix in Räuchermehl tropft. Evtl. werden wir das auch so lassen. Allerdings sollte man direkt in der Etage über der Alufolie die Forellen etwas an den Rand schieben, damit sie beim garen genug Hitze bekommen.

Bild 1: zeigt Forellen und Saiblinge aus meinem eigenen Teich (welche von den 20 die der Reiher übrig gelassen hat |uhoh die natürlich mitgeräuchert wurden.

Bild 2: Die ersten Forellen hängen im Ofen zum trocknen. Die Forellen hängen an Edelstahl-Rohren die bei Ebay als Gardinenstangen deklariert waren. In der Mitte zersägt und fertig :vik:

Bild 3: Der zweite Durchgang liegt schon bereit und trocknet noch etwas an der Luft. Natürlich dazu ein kühles Bier.

Bild 4: Die ersten fertig geräucherten Forellen frisch aus dem Ofen :k

Bild 5: Die Forellen beim auskühlen in der Küche #6

MfG Jens

PS: Die Fische aus dem eigenen Teich waren besser als die aus der Zucht. Das Fleisch war leicht rosa und fest. Kein Wunder, da ich die letzten Monate komplett auf zufüttern mit Pellets verzichtet habe und sich die Forellen so natürlich ernährt haben. Waren zwar nicht so groß wie aus der Fischzucht aber geschmacklich ne klasse besser. #h


----------



## Tino (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Da tränen einem ja die Augen vor Glück.#6

Sieht seeeeehhhhhhr lecker aus.

                :vik:*Haste fein gemacht.*:vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

zurück aus der See- (und Fisch-)Stadt Bremerhaven kann ich Jens nur gratulieren: Prima Räucherfisch, sieht nicht nur optisch gut aus, sondern hat sicherlich allen gut geschmeckt.

Aber hast Du gleich für ganz Coburg mitgeräuchert (?), denn das sind ja gewaltige Mengen. Prima, wenn alles gut geklappt hat, wobei die hohe Gartemperatur von 120 Grad ziemlich heftig ist. So groß kann eigentlich der Unterschied der  Temperatur im "Fischeveredler" unten und oben gar nicht sein, denn 80 - 90 Grad bei 20 Minuten Garzeit bei Portionsforellen müsste schon langen* ?!*

Übrigens - Saiblinge habe ich auch schon geräuchert - die sollte man wirklich mit nur wenig Meerrettisch-Creme und sehr viel mehr Genuss langsam essen!|rolleyes

Heute bei Paul Seifert, Fischhandlung im Fischereihafen Bremerhaven, die HP mit dem Meeresrauschen (!), war zwar das für mich passende Sonderangebot nicht zu finden, aber einen ganzen Eimer Salzheringe hätte ich wirklich billig kaufen können. Beim nächsten Mal mache ich das auch, weil Salzheringe geräuchert den sogenannten "Lachshering" ergeben, eine teure Delikatesse; das Rezept folgt!

Genauso gut sahen die geräucherten Rollmöpse aus, die eine Herausforderung für jeden Räuchermeister unter uns sein sollten. Rezepte dazu gibt es hier im Board! Naja, und Stremellachs - der wird immer gut schmecken aber auch ziemlich teuer sein, aber den bekommt man im eigenen Ofen auch noch hin!

Und dann noch - Makrelenfilets in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen - Pfeffermakrelen kennen wir alle, auch Zwiebel- und Paprika Makrelen, aber jetzt gibt es auch noch Kürbiskern-Makrelenfilets, wo ein Teil der Kerne geschrotet wurde, aber auch einige ganze Kerne auf dem Filet liegen - sieht einfach gut aus


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Jens84 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo zusammen,

das mit der gartemperatur war so eine sache.

wir haben die ersten bei 100 grad (laut thermometer) 15 min. lang garen lassen. beim allgemein bekannten rückenflossen-herauszieh-test vor dem räuchern waren sie noch nicht ganz durch. also dann nochmal feuer und 10 min bei 120 grad und gut wars.

beim zweiten mal 20 min bei 120 grad und sie waren perfekt.

mfg jens


----------



## Tino (4. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Heute bei Paul Seifert, Fischhandlung im Fischereihafen Bremerhaven, die HP mit dem Meeresrauschen (!), war zwar das für mich passende Sonderangebot nicht zu finden, aber einen ganzen Eimer Salzheringe hätte ich wirklich billig kaufen können. Beim nächsten Mal mache ich das auch, weil Salzheringe geräuchert den sogenannten "Lachshering" ergeben, eine teure Delikatesse; das Rezept folgt!


Das hört sich ja sehr lecker an.
Wird auf jeden Fall nachgeräuchert,dein Lachshering.

Ich warte auf das Rezept !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r#h:l


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Holla hier geht es aber gut weiter. Mein Plan war eigentlich den Morgigen Sonntag mit Räuchern zu verbringen. Dann Aber kamen die Meldungen das die Reling an meinem Boot und der Bügel an der Konsole gemacht/gebracht werden. Also durften die Fische weiter frieren. Und was habe ich geschafft? nur die hintere Reling, weil das Biegen der vorderen nicht so geklappt hat wie wir uns das vorstellen und der Bügel kam auch nicht weil die Bauaufsicht am Freitag auf dem Bau rum lief. 

Dann war es zuspät die Fische aufzutauen. Schade wollte doch auch mal so schöne Bilder wie Jens, Cliff und alle anderen sie hier posten reinstellen. Aber dann kommt das später.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

man muss im Leben, privat oder auch dienstlich, halt Prioritäten setzen - was hält man für wichtiger ?

Ich denke, wir lesen (und sehen) sicherlich noch etwas von Deinen Räucherergebnissen, genauso wie ich noch das Rezept für geräucherte Salzheringe bringen sollte, wie versprochen! Nicht nur im Bereich geräucherte Fische gibt es noch so viele Möglichkeiten, die allesamt mit Räucherofen und Gasbrenner ganz toll zu machen sind.

Also weiterhin sehr kreativ sein...

*das wünscht
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, ich habe diesen Fred noch mal von Anfang an gelesen. Mann vergisst ja im Laufe der Zeit einiges. Jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage. Wenn Du mal wieder zum Fleischereinkauf kommst, würdest Du mir so ein Filetiermesser mit gelben Griff mal mit bringen? Und könnte ich so ca 10 kg Räuchermehl Golden Smoke bei Dir abkaufen?

Interesse hätte ich an diesem Messer Artikel 7365-20

Dieses habe ich schon Artikel 3055-18 (grüner Griff) [ist sau gut]


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

ich habe Dir eine PN geschickt.
Die Messer vom Schlachter-Einkauf sind schon eine große Klasse und wirklich bester Stahl. Sie haben sich auch beim Schnell-Filetieren in Island und Norge bewährt. Dabei sind sie noch preiswert, obwohl das sicherlich Profi-Qualität ist.


*Schönen Sonntag wünscht
Karauschenjäger
............................................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

weil draußen mal wieder richtiges "Räucher"-Wetter herrscht, komme ich jetzt mit dem versprochenen Rezept für Lachsheringe, wobei die Fische eher etwas mit Hering und nicht so sehr mit Lachs zu tun haben. Das Räuchern ist nur ähnlich.

Bekanntlich sind Heringe nahrhafte Fische der Nord- und Ostsee. Sie werden meistens gesalzen, um sie haltbar zu machen. Nicht gesalzene Heringe werden als GRÜNE Heringe bezeichnet. Mit 5 bis 20 % Fettgehalt, sehr viel Eiweiß und Vitamin A und D gehören sie zu den wertvollen Lebensmitteln. Dann sollte noch zwischen gekehlten (ausgenommenen) und ungekehlten Fischen unterschieden werden, wobei letztere nach dem Räuchern als Bücklinge verkauft werden.

Die Salzheringe, die wir im Laden kaufen können, sind bereits gekehlt und durch das lange Einlegen in der Salzlake im Eimer  gegart. Nach dem Kauf sollte die Menge an Fisch entnommen werden, die für einen Räuchergang ausreichend ist. Wie auf dem Eimer zu lesen ist, sollen die Heringe ca. 24 Stunden im klarem Wasser gewässert werden, wobei das Wasser mehrmals gewechselt werden sollte, um die Konzentration des Salzes zu verringern.
Alles ist Geschmackssache, die einen mögen es ein wenig salziger, die anderen nicht, also ausprobieren. 

Vor dem Räuchern werden die Heringe mit einem Küchentuch vorsichtig aber auch gründlich getrocknet und in den Ofen eingehängt. Bei geringer Flamme des Brenners werden sie weiter getrocknet, bis die Haut pergamentartig ist. Das ist schon mal eine Voraussetzung dafür, dass ein Herunterfallen kaum vorkommt.
In den Räuchereien in Bremerhaven werden die Heringe an langen, dünnen Stangen entweder durch die Augen gestochen oder die Stange wird durch den Kiemendeckel geschoben und kommt aus dem Maul wieder heraus - das hält!

Nun könnte man auch kalt räuchern, aber bekanntlich dauert das..... Also soll es anders laufen: Da die Fische durch die Salzgarung ja schon "durch", wird eine gewisse Nachgare dadurch erreicht, dass die Heringe bei 40 bis 50 Grad für ca. 25 - 30 Minuten im Ofen Feuer bekommen. Bei zu hohen Temperaturen kann es zu Verlusten kommen, außerdem würden die Fische zuviel Fett verlieren und Fett ist bekanntlich ein Geschmacksträger. Hier muss man mit dem Ventil seines Gasbrenners sehr vorsichtig arbeiten, damit die Temperatur im Ofen nicht in die Höhe schnellt.

Wer also als Forellen-Räuchermeister meint, er müsste so auf 80 oder bis 120 Grad seinen Ofen hochpowern, wird von den Ergebnissen (wenn es denn welche gibt !#c ) enttäuscht sein.

Hier ist wirklich mildes Räuchern gefordert, dass dann bei rund 30 Grad und vielleicht 90 Minuten  beendet sein könnte. Wer´s noch rauchiger mag, der kann die Heringe auch länger im Ofen und dann auch richtig kalt werden lassen. Andere Experten empfehlen als Räuchermehl halb Buche und Erle, weil letzteres einen kräftigen Geschmack und auch eine dunklere Farbe der Heringe hervorruft.

Dies kann nur ein Grund-Rezept sein: Jeder muss das dann auf seine Möglichkeiten, seinen Ofen, die Aussentemperaturen und letztendlich auf sein Geschmacksempfinden umsetzen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## Michelle (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

prima Anleitung, wie man Lachsheringe im Räucherofen herstellen kann!
Bei unserem ersten Heringsräuchern mit grünen Heringen haben wir auch den Fehler gemacht, die Gartemperatur viel zu hoch zu halten und uns klatschten reihenweise die Fische runter. Außerdem werden sie auch wohl nicht richtig trocken gewesen sein.
Beim nächsten Mal hatten wir Salzheringe, vorher auch gewässert, und die haben wir dann in die Forellenkörbe im Ofen gelegt. Das hat funktioniert und die Heringe waren wirklich lecker.
Übrigens, Doppel-Matjesfilets kann man durch Räuchern in Brados verwandeln.
Hat das schon mal einer versucht?


----------



## Tino (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weil draußen mal wieder richtiges "Räucher"-Wetter herrscht, komme ich jetzt mit dem versprochenen Rezept für Lachsheringe, wobei die Fische eher etwas mit Hering und nicht so sehr mit Lachs zu tun haben. Das Räuchern ist nur ähnlich.
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank Karauschenjäger#6


Wird natürlich demnächst ausprobiert.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, junge junge das ich mal einen wahren Räuchermeister kennen lerne. Respekt. das ist mal ne Anleitung. Wo Ihr immer diese Sachen her nehmt......Klasse.

Muss ich doch mal zum K..fland und gucken das ich Salzheringe bekomme. 

Hört sich lecker an.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

danke für das Lob, aber so toll ist das mit meinen Räucherkenntnissen nun auch nicht.

Beim Räuchern braucht keiner das RAD neu zu erfinden, denn dieses Board ist so vielfältig auch beim Thema *RÄUCHERN*; wenn man nämlich die SuMa (Suchmaschine) hier bemüht, so findet jeder auf seine Fragen schnell eine Antwort. Insofern bräuchten kaum noch neue Trööts aufgemacht zu werden.

Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Das A und O beim der Beginn des Räucherns und des Garens ist das Trocknen, denn die zu veredelnden Fische müssen einfach an der Haut trocken sein, dann fallen sie auch nicht ab und werden nicht nur schön gebräunt sondern haben auch einen guten Geschmack.

Bei der Räucherei Herbert Franke (einfach mal googeln), übrigens eine urige Fischhandlung am Schaufenster Fischereihafen in Bremerhaven, kann man das Räuchern direkt miterleben, weil es nämlich im großen Verkaufsraum stattfindet. Die Heilbuttschwänze z.B. trocknen sehr lange bei geöffneten Ofen-Türen, bevor diese geschlossen werden und die Räucherware Feuer bekommt. Da fällt kein Fisch ab, weil das für die Firma jedes Mal Verlust wäre.
Also sollten unsere Fische auch vorher gut getrocknet werden, was ich auch nicht immer so intensiv gemacht habe.

*
IMMER EINEN GUTEN FISCH AN DER SCHNUR
wünscht Karauschenjäger
..................................................................*

.


----------



## aal60 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Da muß ich _*Karauschenjäger*_ vollständig zu stimmen, das Trocknen ist das A & O, wenn dann die Haken noch sorgfältig gesetzt sind, fällt kein Fisch ab. #6

Ich persönlich verwende Kehlhaken und mit einer Kette von 3 Stück kann man auch große Lachsforellen räuchern.

Beim Einhängen in den Ofen, darauf achten, daß die Fische sich
nicht berühren; sonst bleiben deise Stellen grau. #d

Ansonsten fängt die Kalt-Räucher-Saison an.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

schon in der Lake vor dem Räuchern kann man geschmacklich einiges bewirken, wenn man, sicherlich in Maßen,verschiedene Gewürze einsetzt.

Bekannt ist der Wacholder, sowohl als Zweig und auch auch als getrocknete Beeren. Beide können als I-Tüpfelchen auf das Räuchermehl gelegt werden und langsam mitglimmen. Wacholder wächst in der Lüneburger Heide wild (nicht klauen, steht dort unter Naturschutz), aber auch in vielen Hausgärten steht so ein Säulen-Wacholder und der Besitzer wird sicherlich ein paar Zweige abgeben.

Der Rosmarin als Strauch ist ein Busch der mediteranen Zone, also des Mittelmeers, und darum etwas kälteempfindlich. Bei mir steht er seit mehreren Wintern im Garten. Rosmarin ist würzig-harzig und wird auch als Heilmittel verwendet. Sowohl in der Lake als auch beim eigentlichen Räuchern auf dem Buchenmehl ist er zu verwenden. Übrigens kann man z.Z. Rosmarin in Töpfen in fast jeden Supermarkt günstig kaufen; er steht neben Topf-Petersilie oder Kerbel in Töpfen.

Auch Portugiesischer  Gewürzlorbeer lässt sich prima zum Räuchern, allerdings mehr in der Lake, verwenden. Ebenfalls ein Gewächs des Mittelmeerraumes, das hier heimisch geworden ist. Es eignet sich auch gut als Kübelpflanze auf dem Balkon oder der Terrasse und kann vielfältig bei Speisen verwendet werden. Man pflückt nach Bedarf nur die grünen Blätter ab. Aber Vorsicht, der Busch kann bis zu 3 Meter hoch werden.

Wer noch mehr geeignete Räuchergewürze für die Salzlake oder beim eigentlich Räuchern kennt, kann dies gerne hier kundtun.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## aal60 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wacholder steht an meiner Haustür, Rosmarin im Rosengarten (habe ich aber noch nicht verwendet), Lorbeerblätter und Pigment, sowie einige zerstoßenen Wacholderbeeren und zerstoßene Pfefferkörner kommen in die Lake ... 

Wacholderzweige und Wacholderbeeren auf das Räuchermehl.

Habe auch schon bunten Pfeffer, auch Chillipulver, Zwiebeln  in der Lake verwendet.

Wie sieht es aus mit Lavendel oder Salbei?  -- Ist aber wohl eher was für Hustenbonbons ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Wie sieht es aus mit Lavendel oder Salbei?  -- Ist aber wohl eher was für Hustenbonbons ...


Moin,

hört sich auf den ersten Blick zwar gut an, aber irgendwo sind dem Erfindungsreichtum der Räucher-Köche offensichtlich Grenzen gesetzt.

Wer nur Aale räuchern möchte und mag wie sonst bei "Aal in grün mit Dill" dieses Pfefferkraut, der sollte schon beim Salzen und Würzen in der Lake einige Stengel mit einlegen. Für die Hobbygärtner unter uns: Dill ist im Garten schon aus optischer Sicht eine Zierde; bedingt auch auf dem Balkon als Kübelpflanze geeignet, um immer mal wieder einige Pflanzenteile für Speisen zu verwenden.


*Immer viel Qualm im Ofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.....................................*..

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jeder so, wie´s am besten klappt und wie´s ihm schmeckt!

Mehr Infos, was so in die Salzlake ´reinkommen oder was man alles auf das Räuchermehl beim späteren Räuchern streuen kann, gibt es natürlich hier im Forum oder in der einschlägigen Fachliteratur.

Ein Klassiker ist das Buch von Rehbronn und Rutkowski 
DAS RÄUCHERN VON FISCHEN 
mit zahlreichen Abbildungen, das noch im Antiquariat oder als Neuauflage mit einem weiteren Autoren zu erwerben ist. In der alten Ausgabe von 1975 oder so schreiben die beiden Spezialisten eine ganze Seite über das *WÜRZEN*. Nach ihrer Meinung gibt es eine breite Palette geeigneter Mittel in fester oder flüssiger Form an. In der Fischindustrie werden sie bei der Herstellung von Marinaden, Konserven, Fischpasten und Räucherware verwendet. 

Im Klartext: Jeder kann hier Vorschläge machen - das Ergebnis wird aber nicht jedem schmecken. Man sollte also ein wenig experimentieren, um geschmacksmäßig das Optimale für sich, seine Familie, seine Freunde oder Nachbarn,  heraus zu holen.

Dazu passt auch noch Thymian, Bohnenkraut, Paprika, Indischer Curry und Kümmel (für Fettfische), Fenschel, Kapern und Muskatnuss.

Nichts falsch machen kann man aber, wenn man einfach Salz und Wasser für die Lake nimmt und die Pfanne über den Gasbrenner mit einfachem Buchenmehl bestückt. 


*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
..........................................................*

.Das reicht - mehr braucht gar nicht!


----------



## Michelle (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,
ich hatte im Sommer an der Oberen Hunte einen schönen fast 10-pfündigen Spiegelkarpfen gefangen. 
Wir haben ihn filetiert und in ca. 15 cm X 10 cm große Filets geschnitten und jeweils zu vier Stück eingefroren.

Die Filets wurden dann am Räuchertag aufgetaut und zusammen mit *Thymian* in eine Salzlake gelegt, übrigens original Meeresalz aus Rhodos/Griechenland.
Die Filets waren geräuchert ein Gedicht (!), deshalb ist es für mich immer noch unverständlich, dass es immer noch ein paar ewig Gestrige gibt, die maßige Karpfen zurücksetzen und die damit für weitere Überdüngung unserer Gewässer sorgen.
Karpfen schmecken geräuchert einfach prima!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Wir haben ihn filetiert und in ca. 15 cm X 10 cm große Filets geschnitten und jeweils zu vier Stück eingefroren.


Na sicher, das kann man nur unterstreichen, denn Karpfen in Filets geräuchert, vorher sind sie mit Knoblauchzehen eingerieben, bevor sie auf das Rost im Räucherofen gelegt werden, sind absolut der Renner  für Gourmets.

Doch davon morgen ... denn gleich beginnt das Länderspiel!

*Bis dann
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, nachdem ich hier gelesen habe das viele die Fische gefroren in den Sud legen (dachte immer dass das nicht wirklich geht), werde ich am Sonntag meine Wittis, die Scholle, den Barsch und die Dorschfilets in den Rauch hängen. Sudrezepte habe ich hier auch gefunden. Mal sehen wie das wird. 


Muss ich noch was beachten? Die Fische sind ungefähr alle gleich groß wobei die Wittis weniger auf den Rippen haben als der Barsch. 

Huuu bin gespannt ob die Fische dieses mal brauner sind.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Muss ich noch was beachten? Die Fische sind ungefähr alle gleich groß wobei die Wittis weniger auf den Rippen haben als der Barsch.


Na klar, 
aber alle sind doch nicht so unterschiedlich groß und deshalb wird es keine Probleme geben. 
Mein Anglerkumpel Herby heizt zwar nicht seinen Ofen mit einem Gasbrenner, aber nach der Garzeit, wenn er denn das Buchenmehl über die verglimmenden Holzreste streut, legt er immer noch eine Anzahl Zwiebelringe auf das Buchenmehl und schwört, dass diese u.a. dazu beitragen, dass die Fische mehr Farbe bekommen.

Also ohne Scheu daran - ein neuer Ofen ist auch natürlich eine neue (Räucher-)Herausforderung und der muss man sich stellen. Das Karpfen-Rezept mit den Carpe-Filets folgt noch, nach dem Motto:

Warum einen (maßigen) Karpfen zurücksetzen, wenn er doch so gut schmeckt!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, alter Räuchermaxe!

Meinst Du ich sollte wirklich mal so'n ollen Karpfen räuchern?
Wie groß dürfen die "Brüder" denn sein ohne dass man sich die Lust auf Räucherfisch versaut?
Mal ehrlich, sind unsere ostfriesischen U-Boote dafür geeignet?

Beste Grüße, zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann, Ralfi,
Du bist ja immer noch der Board-"Kriminelle" mit Deinen Verwarnungen - die müssten doch schon längst getilgt sein!?

Mein letzter 14-Pfünder wurde fachgerecht filetiert (hab ich von Herby gelernt), in Filets geschnitten und portionsweise eingefroren. Das war nicht 1948, falls Du das sofort einwirfst!

Auftauen in der Salzlake nach 12 Stunden Einlegezeit, abspülen und dann rein auf das Rost in den Ofen, nachdem die Innnenseiten mit einer Knoblauchzehe bestrichen wurde. Manche Angler erzählen, dass das Fleisch der Karpfen in der Sommerzeit zu weich sein würde; nach dem Einfrieren merkt man nix davon.

Deshalb können auch größere Karpfen (auch BVO-U-Boote #w) anstandslos verwendet werden, es sei denn, man hat von vornherein Vorbehalte und knutscht noch "seinen" Karpfen beim Zurücksetzen ab! So etwas soll es ja auch noch geben....


*Immer viel Qualm im Ofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.......................................*

.


----------



## Tino (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Je größer desto besser sind die Karpfen zum räuchern.
Ich habe dieses Jahr einen 32 pf. Spiegler gefangen.
Von dem Kumpel geräuchert schwärmen die,die ihn gegessen haben ,heute noch.

Ein absoluter Hochgenuss!!! 

Drauf gekommen bin ich vor geraumer Zeit als ich für einen Freund nen 18pf. in Karbonaden geräuchert hab.


----------



## zander-ralf (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das hört sich ja recht schmackhaft an.
Cliff, meine Verwarnungen waren auch schon gelöscht!
Leider sah ich mich gezwungen einem Ober********************er ein etwas zu hartes Wattebäuschen an die Birne zu kicken und habe dadurch das Konto wieder "aufgefüllt" :m
Kann ich aber gut mit leben!:q
Du weisst ja: Eala frya Fresena. Lever dod as Slaav!

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

jetzt habe ich es ja schon mit zwei "Verwarnungs"-Boardis zu tun, nämlich Tino und Du, Ralfi - aber Eure Antworten gefallen mir, insbesondere die zum Thema KARPFEN-RÄUCHERN von Tino!

Wer natürlich immer wieder zurücksetzt, wird nie erfahren, wie prima Karpfen-Steaks aus dem Rauch schmecken.

Morgen früh kommt der neue Besatz aus der Edertal-Sperre, diesmal nur noch die Hälfte der sonst ausgesetzten K-2. Kein Wunder, wenn der Bestand kaum noch abnimmt, dank der Hilfe unserer "Experten"!

*Morgen kommt das Karpfen-Räucher-Rezept!*


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.Aal-Matti hat gerade einen Kalträucher-Beitrag für KARPFEN ein gestellt, den ich der interessierten Leserschaft sehr empfehlen kann!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

hier nun das Karpfen-Räucher-Rezept:

Den Karpfen je nach Größe entweder spalten, also längs durchschneiden oder in Steaks von ungefähr 4 - 5 cm quer schneiden, nachdem man ihn ausgenommen und möglichst von Schleim befreit hat. Wem es zuviel FISCH ist, der kann die Teile auch portionsweise einfrieren.

Die Lake wird hergestellt mit ungefähr 5-6 Liter Wasser, 350 Gramm Meeressalz, 6  geschälte Knoblauchzehen, drei kleine geschälte Zwiebeln, bei Bedarf 4  Teelöffel Curry und einige Stengel Liebstöckel (Maggikraut im Sommer). Die Knobis, Zwiebeln, Liebstöckel und das Curry in einen kleinen Topf geben und kurz köcheln, kalt werden lassen und dann zu der Salzlake geben. 

Danach die Karpfenstücke in die Lake legen und 12 Stunden kühl stellen (kein Kühlschrank).

Jetzt die Fischstücke abwaschen und mit Papier-Küchentücher von innen bis aussen gut trocken wischen, evtl noch mit einer Knoblauchzehe von innen abreiben. Anschließend werden die Teile auf ein Rost in den Räucherofen gelegt. Die Tür sollte offen bleiben und die Temperatur wird langsam erhöht bis auf ca. 40 Grad. Nach einer halben Stunden müsste sich die Haut des Karpfens ganz trocken anfühlen und auch das Fleisch verfärbt sich allmählich in Weiße.

Nun kann diese Temperatur auf ca. 70 - 90 Grad langsam gesteigert werden, was bekanntlich kein Problem mit einem Gasbrenner im Ofen ist. Diese Temperatur sollte ungefähr 30 Minuten gehalten werden, denn fettreiche Fische sollte man langsamer und behutsamer räuchern als fettarme. Man hätte noch die Möglichkeit, die Karpfenfilets zwischendurch einmal zu wenden, um eine gleichmäßige Garung und Trocknung zu erhalten. Außerdem lassen sie sich leichter später vom Rost lösen.

Nachdem die Steaks durchgegart sind, wird die Pfanne mit dem Räuchermehl eingeschoben, darauf werden einige Zwiebelringe gelegt, und das Räuchern dauert bei 30 - 40 Grad ungefähr noch 90 Minuten. Manche Zeitgenossen mögen den Karpfen noch ganz heiss aus dem Ofen, andere die Steaks im abgekühlten Zustand - das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.

Vor dem Verzehr sollte die Haut mit der feinen Fettschicht vom Fleisch abgezogen und die Gräten, die in einer Reihe liegen, entfernt werden, dann steht einem Genuss nichts im Wege - dazu reicht man eine Gersten-Bagettestange und ein kühles Pils.#6



*Immer viel Qualm im Ofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...........................................
*
.


----------



## zander-ralf (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, super Rezept!

Ich weiss bloß nicht, wo ich eine "Gersten-Baguettestange" her 'kriegen soll!!!

Warst Du heute beim Spinnfischen?

Allerbest,
zander-ralf


----------



## NoiseKick (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Leute,

hab da mal ne Frage .Ich bin gerade dabei mir nen Selfmade Smoker zu bauen.Mit nen 9,24Kw Rohrbrenner beheizt.
Meine Frage dazu in welchem Abstand zum Brenner ich die Räuchermehlschale anordnen soll also die Höhe über dem Brenner das ich das durchglühen erreiche sodass sich das Räuchermehl endzündet und seinen Dienst tun kann.

Ich hoffe ihr habt da gute Ratschläge für mich

Greetz NoiseKick


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

der Abstand zwischen dem Gasbrenner und der Räucherpfanne mit Buchenmehl, die auf dem darüber liegendem Lochblech steht, beträgt bei mir etwa 10 cm.

Wenn der Brenner nach dem eigentlichen Garen noch mal etwas aufgedreht wird, entzündet sich das Buchenmehl schnell und fängt an zu glimmen/qualmen. Dann die Flamme wieder herunterdrehen. Ich lege meistens noch einen flachen Stein unter dem Brenner, damit sich der Abstand noch mehr verringert.

@zander-ralf: 
In Ostfriesland muss es doch auch noch etwas anderes geben als nur Schwarzbrot |kopfkrat ?

*Viel Qualm
wünscht Karauschenjäger
........................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. November 2009)

*AW: boaahhh isch kriege plaque*

Man, man, man, mit dem neuen Ofen bekomme ich das nicht hin. Heute wieder geräuchert. Wollte meine Wittis vergolden. Ein bisschen hat es auch geklappt. 

Hier die Bestückung















Räuchermehl vorbereitet






Kaum Qualm. Warum????











Der Ofen ist immer noch nicht braun....Warum ????











Das Ergebnis: Immer noch nicht richtig golden.











Ich bekomme das Mehl einfach nicht richtig zum glimmen. Es ist immer nur etwas Qualm im Ofen. Ich denke es liegt am fehlenden Lochblech am Boden des Ofens. Oder am kleinen Mehlbehälter.

Auf jeden Fall macht es so keinen Spaß. Der Aufwand und dann leicht gebräunte Fische. Schmecken tuen die aber das Auge will auch was haben. 

Die Fische habe ich dieses mal richtig abgetupft, 1 std im Ofen bei geöffneter Tür getrocknet und dann noch den Brenner an gemacht und die Fische getrocknet. 

Ok etwas doof waren die Filets die ich oben so auf das Rost gelegt habe. Die tropften die unteren Fische wieder voll. die kommen nächstes mal auf eine Aluschale.

So langsam kommt es mir so vor als wenn der Ofen Modifiziert werden muss.

Ich bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hmmmm,

also Jochen, wenn ich die Bilder nach Beendigung des Räuchervorganges so anschaue, dann sieht das so aus, als hätte sich das Räuchermehl und die Zutaten obendrauf gar nicht entzündet (oder hab ich etwas mit den Augen?). War da kein Feuer dran? Dein Ofen sieht ja noch zu 2/3 aus wie fabrikneu! |kopfkrat

Wenn natürlich das Buchenmehl *nicht* anfängt zu glimmen, und die Glut frisst sich *nicht* langsam durch das restliche Mehl, dann kann nicht richtiger Räucherqualm entstehen. Ich muss während des Räucherns mindestens einmal das abgebrannte oder "verschmullte" Räuchermehl auswechseln und der Qualm kommt bei mir aus allen Ritzen des Ofens, aber meistens unten heraus, wo der Brenner unterhalb des Lochbleches steht.

Durch das gelochte Blech über dem Brenner kommt nicht nur die Hitze schneller in den Ofen, sondern es gelangt natürlich auch leichter Sauerstoff für das Verglimmen und Verschmoren des Buchenmehls an die Pfanne. Wenn alles superdicht ist und es ist nur wenig Sauerstoff innerhalb des Ofens, dann tut sich selbst ein kleines Glutnest schwer (würde ein Feuerwehrmann sagen ).

Du solltest vielleicht beim nächsten Mal das Räuchermehl direkt anzünden (mit kleinem Bunsenbrenner, Holzkohle-Brikett oder wie einige schreiben, mit brennendem Bierdeckel).

Nun weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es kontraproduktiv ist, oben über den hängenden Fischen noch Fischfilets auf einem Rost zu legen, deshalb habe ich bereits den Hinweis von Blume2 dankend angenommen, der diese Alu-Grillschalen dazu nimmt.

Vielleicht solltest Du unverdrossen noch mal den Versuch mit einigen (gekauften) Forellen machen, denn auch für das Räuchern gilt - wer´s nicht wieder versucht, hat schon verloren!


Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................

.


----------



## Jens84 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So wie es aussieht hat Karauschejäger recht.

Die Schale mit dem Räuchermehl sieht auch vom Rand her ziehmlich hoch aus und ist denke ich zu voll gefüllt.

Wenn die Schicht vom Buchenmehl zu dick ist fängt es von unten her nicht richtig an zu glimmen.

Meine Tipps:

1. Weniger Mehl, dann evtl. 1 mal nachfüllen
2. Grössere Mehl-Schale damit die Mehl-Schicht "dünner" wird
3. Das Rüchermehl nach dem garen auch von oben mit einem Bunsenbrenner entzünden.

Kopf hoch!

Wird schon werden #6

MfG Jens


----------



## Värmland (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

denke auch das durch die fehlenden löcher unten nicht genug sauerstoff durchzieht. obwohl das ja ein gängiges model auf dem markt ist.

die ober schicht von deinem räuchermehl ist ja noch wie neu eingefüllt und nicht verglimmt.


----------



## Tino (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja recht schmackhaft an.
> Cliff, meine Verwarnungen waren auch schon gelöscht!
> Leider sah ich mich gezwungen einem Ober********************er ein etwas zu hartes Wattebäuschen an die Birne zu kicken und habe dadurch das Konto wieder "aufgefüllt" :m
> Kann ich aber gut mit leben!:q
> ...



Ich hab nichts gemerkt,denn mich meinst du ja.#6


Trotz alledem solltest du mal so einen Burschen räuchern und du wirst nie wieder einen zurücksetzen.
Höchstens einen kleinen.

Sind wirklich ein absoluter Hochgenuss:vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Trotz alledem solltest du mal so einen Burschen räuchern und du wirst nie wieder einen zurücksetzen.
> Höchstens einen kleinen.
> Sind wirklich ein absoluter Hochgenuss:vik:


Jo, erzähl´das mal unseren Karpfen-Experten, die mit der Fotocamera, Abhakmatte und dem Maßband!

Ich kann mir das auch nicht anders vorstellen, wie meine "Vor"-Schreiber, dass das Räuchermehl nicht zum "Schmullen"gekommen ist, wie ich immer sage, und deshalb ist ein eigentliches Räuchern offensichtlich nicht zustande gekommen.

Und das anschließende Räuchern dient ja nicht nur dazu, den Fisch schön zu vergolden, sondern er soll dadurch auch eine sehr individuelle Geschmacksnote bekommen.

Lieber Jochen, Du hättest nicht alles auf einmal in den Ofen einhängen sollen, sondern noch mal "probieren" sollen.
Beim nächsten Mal gelingt  alles!:l

*
(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................................*

.


----------



## Jens84 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Lieber Jochen, Du hättest nicht alles auf einmal in den Ofen einhängen sollen, sondern noch mal "probieren" sollen.



Man kann ja auch ohne Fische räuchern 

Habe bei meinem Räucherofen auch einige Probedurchgänge gemacht bis die ersten Fische reingewandert sind.

Am Qualm und an der sich verändernden Wandfarbe des Ofens (natürlich nur Innen :q) wirst du sehr schnell feststellen wie du es machen musst, damit es funktioniert.

MfG Jens


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das ist schon richtig, was Jens schreibt, denn jeden neuen Räucherofen sollte man schon mehrere Male "durchgeräuchert" haben, ohne dass gleich Fische darin liegen oder hängen.

Nach 3 - 4 Mal Räuchern ohne HERINGE  sieht man schon, dass sich das gesamte Innenleben im Ofen zugunsten einer Bräunung verändert hat. Mein Ofen hat eine "gesunde" Dunkelfärbung, die ganz offensichtlich aus Ruß und einer Fettschicht besteht, aber sollte ich sie jetzt abscharben?

*Munter bleiben
CLIFF
..........................*

.


----------



## jottweebee (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Jochen

Ich würde die hängende Fische nach oben tun, da sie sonst von den Filets darüber mit Saft beträufelt werden.


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... Blume2 - Pöhhhhhhhhhhhhh.   |motz:

Wenn zum verglimmen viel Sauerstff nötig wäre, wieso klappt das bei mir mit den Rauchpaketen a'la "Lizense to grill"?
2 gr. Tassen Buchenmehl u. Rauchgewürze in Alufolie einschlagen (Kissenform) und einfach wenn es soweit ist auf das glühende Blech oberhalb des Brenners legen, wenn es richtig Anfängt zu Qualmen Brenner zurückregeln. 
Das könnte auch die Ursache bei Jochen sein: Brenner zu früh aus/klein gestellt. Da muss Feuer unter - bis alles gezündet hat!


----------



## snorreausflake (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Jochen : Ich würd auch nicht das ganze Räuchermehl auf einmal rein sondern nach und nach. 
Evtl. deinen Brenner doch wieder dichter unter die Räucherschale, alle Löcher wo zu viel Frischluft reinkommt schließen und dann klappt das schon.
Wenn bei mir das Mehl rein kommt schließ ich auch meinen "kamin" mit nem einfachen Holzbrett.
Noch ne Frage : steht die Schale mit dem Mehl auf der Platte wo erhitzt wird?|kopfkrat
Wenn ja : Schale rausschmeißen und das Räuchermehl direkt auf die heiße Platte schmeißen#6


----------



## Michelle (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> jottweebee;2729616]@ Jochen
> ch würde die hängende Fische nach oben tun, da sie sonst von den Filets darüber mit Saft beträufelt werden.
> Gruß JWB[/


 
Ein echt ostfriesischer Vorschlag #d könnte auch von zander-ralf aus Jemgum kommen...

Ich würde die beiden Fischarten, die Filets und die ganzen Fische, getrennt räuchern, damit nicht die einen den anderen auf den Kopf träufeln.

Ansonsten, wenn es keine Lochplatte über den Brenner gibt, sollte man wirklich das Räuchermehl direkt auf die Blechplatte über den Brenner verteilen, aber erst mal "trocken", also ohne Fische, räuchern.


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, danke Leute für eure Meinungen. Werde mal versuchen alle Antworten zu beantworten.

Zur besseren Verständigung würde ich mal sagen das der Ofen unten ein geschlossen Boden hat, auf dem die Schale mit dem Räuchermehl kommt. Darunter der Brenner. Wenn ich die Türe schliesse ist der Ofen dicht. Nur vorne im Blech sind zwei kleine Schlitze mit einer Aufnahmefür ein Elektrobrenner.

@Karauschenjäger. Das Räuchermehl auf dem Bild ist schon die zweite Pfanne. Die erste Pfanne hat Ca 1 stunde geglimmt. Als das Wasser auf die Wittes tropfte fiel mir das mit den Aluschalen wieder ein. Aber da war es schon zuspät.

@jens84 Die schale ist 2.5 cm hoch. Im Video von Peetz wird auch davon gesprochen das nur der Boden bedeckt sein soll. Das fände ich aber zu wenig. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVoTmVoETno&feature=player_embedded

@Karauschenjäger: nee da sind noch einige Wíttis im Gefrierschrank. Kommen dann später rein. Auch sind noch einige Dorschfilets mit Haut da.  Geräuchert sind die auch ein Gedicht.

Das einigste was man beachten sollte wenn man Filets einlegt ist: die Filets können wesentlich besser das Salz aus der Lake aufnehmen. Waren etwas salzig.

@Jens84 das ist auf jeden fall ne gute Idee mit dem Trocken räuchern.

@Karauschenjäger: also 3mal hatte ich den schon angeheizt. Dann letztesmal die Makrelen geräuchert und jetzt das gestrige.

@Tulpe2: das mit der Alufolie ist ein guter Tipp. Da kann ich schalen bauen wie es gefällt und die Späne entzünden sich schneller.
das mit dem Brenner ausstellen ist gut. Das Mehl braucht so lange, das ich schon wieder 70 Grad  im Ofen habe. Oder ich mache den Brenner 
an und die Tür auf. Aber dann müsste ich auch über ein Blech vor dem Brennerraum nachdenken, weil sonst die Flammen in den Ofen schlagen.

@snorreausflake: schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2560768&postcount=121 da kannste es gut sehen wie es bei der schale aus sieht.

@Michelle: oder ich nehme den Accu und nen 10er Bohrer. Dann habe ich auch ein Lochblech. Aber ich werde erstmal Tulpe2 `s Vorschlag mit der Alufolie probieren.

Bei solch toller Anteilnahme wird bestimmt alles gut.#6


----------



## scripophix (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ein wirklich schöner und fachlicher Thread mit tollen Bildern ...- grosses Lob !!! #6#6

Gestattet mir zwei Fragen:

a) Frische Minze in der Bauchhöhle z.B. einer Forelle - bringt das was ? 
Ich wollt' es schon lange probiert haben, aber irgendwie vergess ich es immer wieder.

b) Gibt es eine besonders günstige Gasflaschen-Quelle (evtl. Versand, Händlerketten o.ä.) ?

Thx.

Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

a) Ist Geschmackssache. Ich fand's nicht so prickelnd

b) Wir haben hier Cago Gas, aber ob die eine Filiale bei euch in der Nähe haben, weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten gibt's ja manchmal in gewissen Baumärkten 25% auf alles außer Tiernahrung....


----------



## scripophix (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> a) Ist Geschmackssache. Ich fand's nicht so prickelnd
> 
> b) Wir haben hier Cago Gas, aber ob die eine Filiale bei euch in der Nähe haben, weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten gibt's ja manchmal in gewissen Baumärkten 25% auf alles außer Tiernahrung....




zu a): Wird's frisch wie Minze oder "grünmatschig" schmeckend ?

zu b): Klar, beide im "Programm"...  :k


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



scripophix schrieb:


> ...
> a) Frische Minze in der Bauchhöhle ...




Kommst Du von "der" Insel?
Du musst ein Brite sein. 
Minze in Räucherfisch - die spinnen die Briten (um mit Asterix zu sprechen).

Ist nicht persönlich gemeint - wer's mag !??


----------



## scripophix (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh, no, Sir, it's only for a little taste of freshness...

Best regards


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ...
> @Tulpe2: das mit der Alufolie ist ein guter Tipp. Da kann ich schalen bauen wie es gefällt und die Späne entzünden sich schneller.
> das mit dem Brenner ausstellen ist gut. Das Mehl braucht so lange, das ich schon wieder 70 Grad  im Ofen habe. Oder ich mache den Brenner
> an und die Tür auf. Aber dann müsste ich auch über ein Blech vor dem Brennerraum nachdenken, weil sonst die Flammen in den Ofen schlagen.
> ...



Ich hab fast den gleichen Ofen (rein von den Maßen: H86xB48xT29) - nur nicht aus Edenstahl.
Zum Späne anheizen: Die paar Minuten "machen den Kohl nicht fett", oder einfach die Tür etwas offen lassen.
Aber QUALMEN muss es. (Auch wenn das Bild vom "kalt räuchern" ist.)


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann,

soviel Hinweise, Antworten und Vorschläge.......|kopfkrat

...hoffentlich weiß gps junkie Jochen jetzt überhaupt, wie er es beim nächsten Mal besser machen soll?

Immer das Beste heraussuchen, um dann endlich auch das Buchenmehl zum eigentlichen Räuchern zu bekommen und um Erfolg zu haben, ist dann angesagt.

@Tulpe: Kalträuchern .... räucherst Du Lachsseiten und fetten Speck gemeinsam zusammen im Ofen?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tino, Dich meinte ich gar nicht. Das war ja alles easy! Ein spanischer Torero hat mich ange******en.|krach:

Cliff, hast Du schon mal Stör geräuchert? Da schwärmen ja einige von. Mein Kumpel Bernie hat noch mehrere Stücke von ca. je 1Pfund in der Truhe. Wir wollen demnächst den großen Ofen wieder anschmeißen.
Vielleicht hat ja einer mal so'n "Eumel" geräuchert!?


----------



## Tino (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Ralf

Alles gut.|wavey:

      #6Räuchert Stör und ihr fallt hinten über.#6

Einer meiner liebsten im Ofen.
Wenn ihr es macht dann berichte mal wie er geschmeckt hat.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Cliff, hast Du schon mal Stör geräuchert? Da schwärmen ja einige von. Mein Kumpel Bernie hat noch mehrere Stücke von ca. je 1Pfund in der Truhe. Wir wollen demnächst den großen Ofen wieder anschmeißen.
> Vielleicht hat ja einer mal so'n "Eumel" geräuchert!?


Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich hier ebenfalls "Board-Krimineller" werde - aber bist Du irgendwann mal auf dieser Kanonenkugel durch die Luft zwischen Ditzum und Upgant-Schott geritten *?*:q

Störe in Ostfriesland - ich glaub es nicht .... dass Ihr dort Brassen habt, die man am besten mit der Schubkarre abtransportiert, weiß ich, aber Störe? 
Vielleicht gibt es ja im nächsten Jahr original Ostfriesischen Kaviar!
Oder waren es Sterlets?#c


*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## jottweebee (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Störe gib es hier nur als Beifang im Forellen-Puff


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> @Tulpe: Kalträuchern .... räucherst Du Lachsseiten und fetten Speck gemeinsam zusammen im Ofen?
> ...



... der Speck war vom Leberwurst machen übrig und schmeckte ... nur nach Salz. :vik:
Da musste er sich den Rauch mit dem Lachs teilen. 
Das Ergebnis war so gut, dass ich nun regelmäßig (im Winter) Speck nachräuchere. Da ist dann aber ein Gitter im Ofen "voll" und wir dann vakuum-verpackt und eingefroren.


----------



## zander-ralf (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, der alte Bernie hat glatt einen Einreise-Schein nach Oldenburg bekommen und die Teile angeblich in Udo's Angelsee (Kösterhof) gefangen. Einen von 108cm (6,8kg) und einen 125cm (7,6kg). 
Ich werd's ja sehen, was der mir da anschleppt.
Meine letzten Makrelen (16 Stck.) und von meinem Bruder einige Forellen sollen auch mit geräuchert werden.
Wir werden den Ofen wohl voll bekommen.
Mal schauen wie's harmoniert!? :m

Ps.: Sei man froh, dass Du alter "Haupt-Muffti" im Ruhestand bist, sonst hätte Dir die Dienstaufsicht schon den Umgang mit uns verboten. Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert! :q:q:q#v#v#v

Allerbest vom Ober-Rabauken,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Oh Mann,
> 
> soviel Hinweise, Antworten und Vorschläge.......|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Moin Cliff, Ich werde das eine oder andere was hier steht beim trocken räuchern ausprobieren. Ich habe oben ja noch genug sauberes Blech zum dunkler machen.:vik:

Hast Du Dir das Video in meiner letzten Antwort angeschaut? Da kommt aber auch nicht soviel Rauch aus dem Ofen.

Lasst Ihr denn den Brenner etwas an wenn das Mehl sich entzündet hat?


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ...
> Lasst Ihr denn den Brenner etwas an wenn das Mehl sich entzündet hat?



Ich zitier mich mal selber:
"auf das glühende Blech oberhalb des Brenners legen, wenn es richtig Anfängt zu Qualmen Brenner *zurückregeln*. 
Das könnte auch die Ursache bei Jochen sein: Brenner zu früh aus/klein gestellt. Da muss Feuer unter - bis alles gezündet hat!"

Also bei mir: ein eindeutiges "JA" zu Deiner Frage, beim Heißräuchern stell ich den Brenner auf die kleinste Stufe - lass ihn also brennen. Die Temperatur geht auch dann auf ca. 50°C runter.


----------



## Jens84 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Lasst Ihr denn den Brenner etwas an wenn das Mehl sich entzündet hat?



Nur damit keine Missverstände aufkommen.

Brennen darf das Buchenmehl nicht! Zumindest hab ich so die Erfahrung gemacht. Wenns brennt qualmts net gescheit und du hast eine Mords-Hitze im Ofen.

Das Mehl hat bei mir beim ersten mal auch Feuer gefangen und da hab ich mich auch gewundert warums net qualmt...:q

MfG Jens


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*


Nee, brennen darf es nicht.......|kopfkrat

Es soll also wirklich nur vor sich "hinkokeln", wobei ich immer noch vor dem Einschub einige schmale Wasserspuren darüber laufen lasse, was in der Endphase des Räuchermehls in der Pfanne noch mal richtig Qualm gibt. Den Brenner lasse ich meistens mit geringer Flamme unterhalb des Lochbleches weiter in Betrieb.

Ich habe mir den Sack Buchenmehl "Golden Smoke", so nennt sich das Räuchermehl vom Fleischereinkauf, 25 kg zu ca. 16 EURO, noch mal angesehen und festgestellt, dass dort auf dem Plastiksack noch die Bezeichnung TYPE HB 100 - 2500 draufsteht. Also ist vermutlich die Körnung sehr unterschiedlich, was ich aber noch nicht festgestellt habe. Ich halte das Mehl für sehr fein, eben Profi-Qualität für Fleischer, die auch räuchern.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Khaane (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Den 25 kg von Golden Smoke habe ich auch, sehr gutes Zeug - Hab gerade mal 10 € für bezahlt.

Wenn man das auf die 1kg Pakete für 3,50 € hochrechnet, eine enorme Ersparnis.

Das einzige Problem, dass ich garnicht soviel Räuchermehl benötige - Der Sack wird wohl die nächsten 3-4 Jahre halten.



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Nee, brennen darf es nicht.......|kopfkrat
> 
> Es soll also wirklich nur vor sich "hinkokeln", wobei ich immer noch vor dem Einschub einige schmale Wasserspuren darüber laufen lasse, was in der Endphase des Räuchermehls in der Pfanne noch mal richtig Qualm gibt. Den Brenner lasse ich meistens mit geringer Flamme unterhalb des Lochbleches weiter in Betrieb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

ich meine auch, dass das Räuchermehl, kommt übrigens aus Stuhr in der Nähe von Bremen, sehr gut zum Vergolden geeignet ist.

Das ist natürlich für einen Hobbyräucherer eine ganze Menge.... und weil es im Laufe der Jahre in einem solchen Plastiksack von der Qualität her nicht besser wird (es könnte stocken und riecht dann muffig), müsste man versuchen, es vielleicht mit einem Vereinskollegen zu teilen oder zu dritteln  ...


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, ich würde was nehmen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

das Buchenmehl GOLDEN SMOKE ist nicht nur richtig gut sondern auch sehr günstig vom Preis her.

Aber es gibt nur 25 kg-Säcke und die Menge ist vermutlich für einen Hobby-Räucherer zuviel, eine Filiale des Fleischer-Einkaufs gibt es sicherlich im Norden der Republik fast überall und deshalb empfehle ich, dass sich mehrere Kollegen, die einen Räucherofen haben und da ist es unerheblich, ob sie mit Gas, Elektro oder Feuerholz heizen, eine solch große Menge teilen.

Der Versand untereinander scheitert vermutlich an den hohen Versandkosten; deshalb sollte man ausloten, wer wem das Räuchermehl bringen kann.

_Schließlich wollen wir alle dasselbe - vergoldete Fische!_


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Michelle (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Zitat Zander-Ralf (der mit den Verwarnungen!)
> 
> Hast Du schon mal Stör geräuchert? Da schwärmen ja einige von. Mein Kumpel Bernie hat noch mehrere Stücke von ca. je 1Pfund in der Truhe. Wir wollen demnächst den großen Ofen wieder anschmeißen.
> Vielleicht hat ja einer mal so'n "Eumel" geräuchert!?


 
Hi,
das würde mich auch interessieren - hat schon mal einer so einen komischen Fisch geräuchert, und vor allen Dingen, wie schmeckt er? Wie Kaviar schmeckt, insbesondere mit Wodka, das weiß ich, aber so aus dem Ofen?!


----------



## helgen (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also zum Räuchermehl kann ich nur sagen bei uns im Handel kostet der 25Kg sack 17,90 und ich lagere diesen trocken im Keller dort ist er über Jahre hin haltbar.
gr helgen


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Cliff, hast Du schon mal Stör geräuchert? Da schwärmen ja einige von. Mein Kumpel Bernie hat noch mehrere Stücke von ca. je 1Pfund in der Truhe. Wir wollen demnächst den großen Ofen wieder anschmeißen.
> Vielleicht hat ja einer mal so'n "Eumel" geräuchert!


Jo, ich habe da für diesen besonderen Fisch noch ein Räucherrezept gefunden, um ihn so richtig schmackhaft zu machen. Stör oder Sterlett, dass ist hier die Frage...
*
Mit dem richtigen Getränk
schmecken alle Fische gut
Karauschenjäger
.........................................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,

ich habe noch mal nachgefragt. Es ist Stör. Sterlets werden auch nur ca. 60cm lang. Die von Bernd sind beide über 1m lang gewesen. Wie schon beschrieben die "Schnullerschnauzen" kommen aus Udo's Angelsee in Wehnen.
Wir haben das Räuchern erstmal verschoben, da mein Bruder einen selten dämlichen Dienst hat. Das kommt davon wenn man bei einer "Wegelagerer-Trupp" angeheuert, die mit silber-blaufarbigen Autos durch die Gegend fahren und die unaufgefordert irgendwelche Steuerzahler anquatschen!#c |bla::q 
Wahrscheinlich läuft das erst nächste Woche.

Ps.: Hackt nicht ständig auf meinen Verwarnungen 'rum, Ihr Spießer!!!|znaika::e 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Zitat zander-ralf.
> Das kommt davon wenn man bei einer "Wegelagerer-Truppe" angeheuert hat, die mit silber-blaufarbigen Autos durch die Gegend fahren und die unaufgefordert irgendwelche Steuerzahler anquatschen!#c |bla::q
> Wahrscheinlich läuft das erst nächste Woche.
> Ps.: Hackt nicht ständig auf meinen Verwarnungen 'rum, Ihr Spießer!!!|znaika::e


Und da wundert er sich, 
wenn er nicht von seinen Verwarnungen "runter"kommt...!

Also, wenn die Fische wirklich so groß sind, dann werden es Störe sein, denn Sterlets erreichen nur eine Größe zwischen 60 bis 80 cm.

Kleinere Fische kann man ausgenommen im Ganzen räuchern, wobei die Fische mehr Salz vertragen können als Lachs oder Forelle. Also in 10%ige Salzlösung etwa 12 Stunden legen (Meeressalz), dann den getrockneten Stör, die Haut sollte auch wirklich trocken sein, in den auf 80 Grad vorgeheizten Ofen hängen und dort fast 45 Minuten garen, danach rund 90 Minuten über unser bekanntes Buchenmehl räuchern lassen, wobei die Temperatur bis auf 30 bis 40 Grad abgesenkt wird. Danach sollte der Stör gut gekühlt sein, bevor man ihn  verzehrt. Auch die Aufhängung sollte so sein, das ein Herunterfallen ausgeschlossen ist.

Aber es gibt auch noch ein anderes Rezept, nämlich Stremel-Stör!

*Immer viel Qualm im Ofen 
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.......................................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, von den Stören sind noch 6 Stücke (je ca. 500gr.) vorhanden. Den Rest hat er schon gegrillt.
Die Stücke hat der gute Bernie im September eingefroren.
Wir werden es mal nach "alter Manier" (für gr. Forellen) probieren. Deine Methode ist wohl eher was für komplette "Brummer"!?|rolleyes Oder?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, heute ist 1. Advent und die erste Kerze kann brennen ...

......das sind ja noch Babys, hatten die überhaupt Maß ? |smash:

Ich würde mal drei davon in 10%ige Salzlake wie beschrieben legen und die anderen so handhaben, wie Ihr es mit Forellen macht - und dann den Unterschied testen. Natürlich müssten die Fische vorher gekennzeichnet sein, vielleicht bei der einen Sorte einen Teil des Schwanzes abschneiden (tut ja nicht mehr weh!)


*Schönen Sonntag
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, ich glaube Du hast das nicht richtig verstanden!|bigeyes

Der hat die beiden Störe in Stücke (a 500gr.) geschnitten und dann einen Teil gegrillt. 6 Stücke hat er eingefroren und *diese Stücke* wollen wir zusammen mit Forellen und meinen Rest Makrelen räuchern. Alles klar?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,
jetzt wohl.....#q

dann würde ich auch empfehlen, di*e STÜCKE* zusammen mit z.B. Forellen zu räuchern und entsprechend zusammen einzulegen.

Obwohl es nächste Woche angeblich kälter werden soll, werde ich auch noch mal unterm Carport ein paar Aale und Forellen räuchern.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................
*
.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!

Von den 6 Störteilen kann man aber auch so etwas wie STREMEL-STÖR machen; selbst habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert, weil wir hier bis auf eine Forellenanlage in unseren 25 Gewässern keine Störe oder Sterlets ausgesetzt haben. Aber ein guter Anglerkollege schwärmt davon, nicht so sehr von der zeitaufwändigen Vorbereitung, sondern mehr vom Verzehr #6 !

Der Stör wird nach dem Ausnehmen in ca. 5 cm dicke Steaks quer geschnitten, dann für ungefähr 65 bis 70 Stunden in einer Beize gelegt, die aus Salz, Pfeffer, Rosmarinzweige, Zitronengras und Orangescheiben besteht. Wie sonst auch beim Einlegen üblich, müssen die Teile insgesamt "schwimmen" und mit der Lake bedeckt sein. 
Darauf achten, dass das Ganze *kühl* steht.

Die Steaks sollten alle 12 Stunden gewendet werden, nach der Einlagerung sollten die Steaks kurz abgesspült und mit einem Küchenpapiertuch getrocknet werden. Die Fruchtsäure der Orangescheiben hat bewirkt, dass die Steaks bereits hinreichend gegart sind.

Dann sollten die Fischscheiben ca. 7 Stunden im Ofen* KALT *geräuchert werden. Durch den Betrieb des Gasbrenner lässt sich die niedrige Temperatur fein einstellen und öfter, wenn nötig,  mal neu justieren.


*Immer viel Rauch
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke für die Tipps.
Mal sehen wie wir's hinkriegen!?#c:m


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> zander-ralf;2737887]Danke für die Tipps.
> Mal sehen wie wir's hinkriegen!?#c


Da darf man schon gespannt sein, aber für die ganz "Ungeduldigen" so wie zander-ralf  hätte ich hier noch ein Stör-Räucher-Rezept:

Stör wie gewohnt schlachten und ausnehmen, gründlich waschen und anschließend mit Salz kräftig innen und außen einreiben, dabei nicht besonders sparsam sein. Danach kommt der Stör für rund 4 Stunden in den Kühlschrank (da passen natürlich keine 1-Meter-Störe rein!).

Dann wird das Salz abgewaschen und der Fisch fast eine halbe Stunde gewässert. Anschließend sollte der Stör mit Küchenkrepp abgetrocknet werden, wobei zwischenzeitlich der Ofen auf 80 Grad vorgeheizt wird. Eine Mischung aus Buchenholzmehl, Rosmarinzweigen und Wacholderbeeren könnte dann auch vorbereitet werden und der Stör wird in den Ofen sicher eingehängt bzw. gelegt.

Zusammen mit dem angezündeten Gasbrenner wird die Räuchermischung in den Ofen geschoben, dabei muss der Stör rund 30 Minuten garen, wobei man auch die Temperatur halten sollte.

Nach dieser Zeit wird die Flamme des Brenners herunter gedreht, eine frischgefüllte Schale mit neuem Räuchermehl wird in den Ofen geschoben und für weitere 45 Minuten zum Qualmen gebracht. Die möglicherweise ungleiche Verteilung des Salzgehaltes könnte bei einer kurzzeitigen Trockensalzung ein (geschmacklicher) Nachteil sein.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Noch zum Räuchern eines etwas größeren Störs:

Es ist immer besser, den Fisch nach Beendigung des Räuchern einen Tag auskühlen zu lassen und nicht etwa nach 2 oder Stunden den Gästen zum Verzehr anzubieten.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist dann das geräucherte Fleisch noch nicht fest genug und hat dann noch nicht den richtigen "Biss".  

Wenn man ihn in Steaks schneidet und dann räuchert, kann man man ihn auch wieder auf einer großen Schale oder schönem Holzbrett so zusammen legen, wie er einmal war, nämlich als (fast) ganzer Fisch - das wirkt natürlich!


*Immer viel Qualm im Ofen wünscht
Karauschenjäger
.................................................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, Du bist ja ein wahrer Gourment und Stör-Experte. Das habe ich so gar nicht gewußt. #6
Der Ruhestand tut Dir anscheinend sehr gut. 
Oft kommen bei "alten Hasen" dann die echten Qualitäten zum Vorschein. :m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland, www.die-friesen.eu
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, 

wenn man mit Lebensmitteln wie Fische hantiert, muss man besonders vorsichtig und natürlich reinlich sein.

Der "Ruf"  ist schnell ruiniert, wenn nach einem (Räucher-)Fischessen der eine oder andere Bekannte oder Nachbar, oder sogar mehrere, gewaltiges Magengrummeln bekommen und den Rest des Abends auf der Keramik :vzubringen müssen!

Ich habe immer ein etwas ungutes Gefühl, wenn besonders im Sommer die Fische länger als 12 Stunden in der nicht gesättigten Salzlösung schwimmen müssen. Meine Fische sind meistens eingefroren gewesen, deshalb haben sie so etwas wie Schonfrist, bevor sie langsam in der Salzlake auftauen. Ich gieße auch frühmorgens die Salzlake ab und lasse sie danach kurz im klaren, kalten Wasser schwimmen.

Jetzt im Winter ist das nicht so sehr ein Problem, denn man könnte den Behälter mit der Salzlake und den Fischen nach draußen stellen und sorgfältig abdecken. Sicherlich werden jetzt einige Lebensmitteltechnologen den Kopf schütteln, "die Bakterien, die Bakterien". Aber ich denke, dass dies Problem nicht besteht, höchstens das, dass eine Katze oder ein Waschbär den gleichen Appetit wie wir haben.....und das können wir natürlich verhindern.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*..

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nachdem ich mir vor geraumer Zeit meinen "Lieblings-Brenner" zerlegt habe, musste ich mir heute in Anbetracht des aktuellen Wetterberichtes einen Neuen zulegen:







Da nicht nur das Wetter gut passt, sondern im Großmarkt auch noch der Lachs in der Werbung ist, muss so ein Brenner natürlich ausgiebig getestet werden.






Zuerst also Gewürze mischen: je kg Lachs: 20 gr Pökelsalz, 35 gr Salinensalz, 15 gr Rohrzucker, je einen Hauch (!) Knoblauch, Piment, Chilies, Pfeffer ... ganz nach persönlichem Geschmack und fein gemahlen oder gemörsert.
Die Gewürze sollen letztlich den Lachs unterstreichen und nicht dominieren!

Natürlich werden die Zutaten für die gesamte Fischmenge gemischt, um eine gleichmäßige Qualität (oder eben Ausschuss - ganz wie es beliebt |bigeyes ) zu erreichen.

Bei mir jetzt also die Gewürzmenge durch 3 und schön auf die Lachsseiten verteilt:






Da mir das althergebrachte meiner Ahnen nicht so liegt, verzichte ich auf das Einschlagen in ein Wachstuch und das Vergraben für 24 Stunden. Bei mir wird alles ganz primitiv Vacuumverpackt und kommt dann für 18 ... 24 Stunden auf den Dachboden (z. Z. 4°C ).






... und jetzt heißt es warten - bis morgen früh ... |wavey:

PS: Das Trockenpökeln ist natürlich schon heute vormittag passiert.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das sieht ja wie immer von Tulpe2 richtig lecker. Wenn es denn schon mal eine (oder drei)  Lachsseite(n) im Angebot gibt, dann sind meistens auch die Frauen an unserer Seite von dem Ergebnis unserer (Räucher-)Bemühungen überrascht und natürlich auch beglückt. Die Mädels mögen einfach Lachs, in welcher Form auch immer und das, was Tulpe2 auf Digi gebannt hat, wird mit Sicherheit im späteren Verlauf auch gut schmecken.

Auch so ein kleiner Brenner leistet gute Dienste, wenn es gilt, das Räuchermehl zu entzünden. Dann ist man nicht so sehr auf den Gasbrenner unterhalb des Räucherofens angewiesen, der natürlich zum Entzünden des Räuchermehls aufgedreht werden muss und noch einmal mehr Hitze entfaltet.

Schöne Aufnahmen und auf das Endprodukt dürfen wir gespannt sein!#6


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, heute morgen ging es weiter:

Wetter? SUPER!






Zuerst abspülen, dann 1/2 Stunde Wässern (sonst kann es Salzkristalle auf der Oberfläche geben).






In der Zwischenzeit gab es Frühstück, dann wurde der "Ofen aufgebaut (ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung) und bestückt.
Das obere Rost hab ich in Alufolie eingeschlagen damit kein Kondensat oben vom Ofen auf die Lachsseiten tropft.






Achja - 2 Mettwürste haben sich auch verirrt.

Zum Räuchern nehm ich Buchenmehl, geschrotete Wacholderzweige und -beeren. Das Ganze wird noch gut durchmischt.






Diese Mischung kommt dann in "U"-Form in die Räucherschale, ca. 3 cm hoch und gut 5 cm breit. Die Länge des "Haufen" reicht für ca. 2 Stunden Rauch.






Nun kommt der neue Brenner zum Einsatz. Beide Enden des "U" werden angezündet (Eine Lötlampe funktioniert hier nicht, der Feuerstrahl bläst das Buchenmehl weg).
Beim Zünden bildet sich eine kleine Grube, Daumennagel groß und ca. 2 cm tief. Es dauert eine gute Minute bis es richtig glimmt. 
















Nur noch die Tür zu und freuen wenn es oben leicht 'rausqualmt. 
"Ich hab' FEUER gemacht!!!":vik:






Kontrolle nach einer halben Stunde: Qualmt, nix brennt, Temperatur auch super.






Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Einfach SUPER #6

so kurz vor Weihnachten ein Kalträucherlehrgang!

Vielleicht fühlt sich der eine oder andere unter uns angesprochen, es gleichfalls zu versuchen!?

*Mächtig viel Qualm im Ofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...........................................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab ich doch 2 Bilder vom Kontrollgang unterschlagen:






Schön zu sehen, wie sich die Glut durch das Räuchermehl frist.
Und alles ohne zusätzliche Glut oder Flamme!


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> so kurz vor Weihnachten ein Kalträucherlehrgang!
> ...




Soviel zum Mythos mit den "Kalträuchöfen", langen Rohren und teuren Sonderanfertigungen.
Im Winterhalbjahr geht's auch so!


----------



## aal60 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Tulpe2 #6 sieht echt Topp aus und wird auch munden.

Wieviele Räucher-Durchgänge machst Du? 

Mit dem Kleinstbrenner anzuzünden ist ein gute Idee.

Ich räucher zwar nicht mit Gasbrenner, bin reiner Buchenholz-Fanatiker-Heizer, aberschaue immer gerne in diesen Thread. |supergri

Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



aal60 schrieb:


> ...
> Wieviele Räucher-Durchgänge machst Du?
> ...



4 bis 5, Gesamtdauer 10 ... 12 Stunden.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Abbruch auf der Zielgraden. :c
Es beginnt zu Regnen, dann müssen heute 10 Stunden reichen. 
*Bevor *mir Wasser 'reinläuft. :e


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Fertig, hier das Ergebnis des Tages:






Die Lachseiten müssen noch "geputzt" werden: alle harten Stellen, zusammengerollte Haut und zu dünne Stellen (Bauchlappen) werden weggeschnitten. Dazu kommen auch noch die Schnippel vom Aufschneiden.






Diese Teile werden natürlich noch verwertet: von der Haut befreit ab in den Mixbecher. Mit einem Pürierstab entstehen dann Lachsschitzel, einen Löffel voll Majo' dazu und etwas Dill ... |rolleyes
Die Farbe ist natürlich nicht so knallig wie beim gekauften Lachsschitzeln: die künstliche Farbe fehlt.
Der Lachs wird dann noch in nicht zu feine Scheiben schräg aufgeschnitten.






Ab in die Tüte zum Vakuumieren ...






Fertig zum Einfrieren 






OK - die Lachs-Mayonnaise fehlt noch. |bigeyes
Aber jetzt gibt es erstmal Abendbrot: frisches Schwarzbrot und Räucherlachs ... :vik:


|stolz:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Einfach SUPER*

denn, solche Bilder mit solchen Ergebnissen werten den Thread des Themenstarters GPS Junky > Jochen, der hier einmal am Anfang 
nur eine "harmlose" Frage gestellt hat, natürlich auf. Hier sehen wir, wenn man mit der nötigen Erfahrung, Ruhe und Ernsthaftigkeit an das Räuchern in welcher Form auch immer, herangeht, dann sind die Ergebnisse auch entsprechend (GUT).

*Wirklich gut gemacht, Tulpe2!*

Aber dann schrieb er noch, und das lässt mir keine Ruhe.....



> Da mir das Althergebrachte meiner Ahnen nicht so sehr liegt, verzichte ich auf das Einschlagen in Wachstuch und das Vergraben für 24 Stunden...


Als jemand, der bereits zweimal in den Nordwest-Fjords von Island geangelt und einige isländische Spezialitäten probiert hat, erinnert mich der Hinweis von Tulpe2 stark an den dort angebotenen Gammelhai, der eigentlich giftig ist, aber die Isländer haben es denn doch geschafft, ihn genießbar zu machen.

Die gesamte Gegend an einigen Orten im Nordwesten stinkt wie ein altes Bahnhofs-Pissoir und das liegt an dem verfaulten Eishai, der seit Generationen dort in den Nord- und Westfjords verarbeitet wird. Dieser Eishai hat nämlich keine Nieren und lagert seine Stoffwechselgifte in seinem Fleisch ab. Die Fleischbrocken des Haies werden 6 - 8 Wochen einfach in Kisten gelagert,_ früher wurden sie auch vergraben_, so dass das Ammoniak frei wird und keine Fliege an das Fleisch geht. 

Weitere 4 Wochen hängen die vergammelten Fleischstücke in der freien Meeresluft, haben dann von außen eine bräunliche Färbung und von innen sind sie glitschig wie Speck. Salze oder sonstige Gewürze kommen nicht an das Fleisch; das ganze nennt sich dann _Hakarl _und alle (alten) Isländer sind begeisterte Eishai-Esser. Als Mitteleuropärer und Meeresangler sollte man sich ruhig einmal auf Island so ein Teil gönnen, auch wenn es stark gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Er rutscht so elendig langsam runter wie ein mittelprächtiger Aquavit!

Warum ich das schreibe: Vielleicht stammen die Mecklenburger doch irgendwie von den Wikingern im fernen Island ab, denn die haben auch den Fisch, wie Tulpe2 schrieb,  z_eitweise vergraben!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*



_


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nachtrag:

der gehackte (oder faschierte - pouchiert ist natürlich falsch, Danke für den Hinweis) Lachs oder auch die "Reste-Verwertung".


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht stammen die Mecklenburger doch irgendwie von den Wikingern im fernen Island ab, denn die haben auch den Fisch, wie Tulpe2 schrieb,  z_eitweise vergraben!
> ...
> _




Meine Altvorderen waren waschechte Schweden: Oma und Opa noch zu 100%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doch dann lernte meine Mutter meinen Vater kennen ... :l
Aber das wäre jetzt wirklich "Off-Topic".


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Man bin ich begeistert. Total super solch ein erstellter Bericht. Super Tulpe2. Der Lachs sieht so gut aus, den würde ich gerne testen. Auch den pochierten.

Super was man alles machen kann. Bin total begeistert.

Und bei mir klappt es noch nicht mal richtig mit dem Qualm......wird aber noch.

Letzte nachfrage meiner an den Schwiegervater und deren Kumpel weiter gegebenen Wittis war durch weg positiv. Nix von wegen die sind zu hell. Haben super geschmeckt. Haben die gesagt. Also wird der Ofen noch mal zwei oder dreimal nackig beheizt und bequalmt dann kommen die letzten 10 wittis rein. Wäre doch gelacht wenn ich die nicht goldig bekomme.


----------



## aal60 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ... Also wird der Ofen noch mal zwei oder dreimal nackig beheizt und bequalmt dann kommen die letzten 10 wittis rein. Wäre doch gelacht wenn ich die nicht goldig bekomme.



Ja, so ist das, bei mir waren die ersten Ergebnisse auch zu hell.
Aber jetzt hat der Ofen die richtige Patina. Aber bei einem Gemauerten hat es noch einwenig länger gedauert.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

um auch langfristig gute Räucherergebnisse zu erzielen, ist es zweckmäßig, wenn zu Beginn der Gar- und Räucherphase der Ofen an welcher Stelle auch immer (ich habe oben einen kleinen Abzug dran, der zugeschoben werden kann) etwas geöffnet wird, damit Bitterstoffe, die sich im Rauch befinden, aber auch Kondenswasser, teilweise aus dem Fisch, abziehen können.

Zitat Tulpe2:


> Das obere Rost habe ich in Alu-Folie eingeschlagen, damit keine Kondensat oben vom Ofen auf die Lachsseiten tropft.


Es ist auch wichtig, den Ofen nach Beendigung eines Räucherganges im kalten Zustand zu reinigen, z.B. mit einem Handfeger mit härteren Borsten und überflüssigen und lockeren Ruß abzufegen und zu entfernen. Sonst kann es passieren, dass der beim nächsten Räuchergang zusammen mit dem Wasserdampf auf das Räuchergut fällt.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*.

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist auch wichtig, den Ofen nach Beendigung eines Räucherganges im kalten Zustand zu reinigen, z.B. mit einem Handfeger mit härteren Borsten und überflüssigen und lockeren Ruß abzufegen und zu entfernen. Sonst kann es passieren, dass der beim nächsten Räuchergang zusammen mit dem Wasserdampf auf das Räuchergut fällt.
> 
> 
> ...



2-Gang Akkuschrauber mit rotierender Drahtbürste geht auch.
Mach ich fast jedes Jahr ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Spass beiseite, Abfegen ist OK. Nach dem Kalträuchern sollte man(n) ihn "ausbrennen" (trocknen). Es ist kaum zu glauben, was da an Wasser drin ist.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

alles kein Problem, wer einen größeren Ofen hat, ab und zu mal ein einige Forellen oder/und Aale räuchert und mit der Familie am trauten Küchentisch verzehrt, aber *ganz anders *sieht es aus, wenn jemand wie Tulpe2 ganze Lachsseiten über 10 oder 12 Stunden kalt räuchert oder wie ich Makrelenfilets (Anfang September gab es offensichtlich am Lista Fire in Südnorwegen kaum etwas anderes!) als Pfeffer-Filets veredelt, dann liegen diese Filets auf dem Rost. 

Nichts wäre dann schlimmer, als wenn von oben der Ruß auf das Lebensmittel niederrieseln würde und wir müssten alles mit verdauen.

Darum muss der Ofen von Zeit zu Zeit mal kräftig gereinigt werden, damit das nicht passiert.
(Diese Woche räuchere ich nicht mehr, zumal ich bereits am Freitag frisch geräucherten Aal von Controller anlässlich seines Geburtstages bekomme  !)

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> (Diese Woche räuchere ich nicht mehr, zumal ich bereits am ...




...letzten Wochenende?
Auf allgem. Wunsch meiner Sippe darf ich kommenden Sonnabend die Aktion von letzter Woche noch mal wiederholen...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na,

wenn es nächsten Samstag wieder solche kaltgeräucherten Lachsseiten in Rostock geben soll, dann wäre es natürlich von Vorteil, wenn das Ergebnis der Bemühungen wiederum mit Fotos dokumentiert und (hier) veröffentlicht würde.

*Man will schließlich Vergleiche ziehen* |good:

...und außerdem wird sich der eine oder andere Boardie dann doch schon eher mal an das "Kunststück" KALTRÄUCHERN heranwagen, denn das gestaltet sich etwas zeitaufwändiger als z.B. auf die Schnelle ein paar Forellen räuchern!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...und außerdem wird sich der eine oder andere Boardie dann doch schon eher mal an das "Kunststück" KALTRÄUCHERN heranwagen, denn das gestaltet sich etwas zeitaufwändiger als z.B. auf die Schnelle ein paar Forellen räuchern!
> 
> 
> *Munter bleiben
> ...



Wenn ich erstmal die Fische golden habe wäre das mein nächstes projekt.

Apropo Projekt. Mein Gedanke zum thema nicht so richtig Qualmen wollen ist jetzt folgender: zwischen Brenner und oberem Boden sind es noch ca 3cm. Den Brenner würde ich jetzt fast unter den Deckel stellen. Desweiteren würde ich das Buchenmehl direkt auf den Boden streuen, evtl mit etwas Alufolie dazwischen. Versuchen werde ich auch dem Buchenmehl Buchen oder Erlen schnipsel unter zu mischen. Damit die auch schön die Glut geben. 

So werde ich das mal testen, Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## reinhard_sn (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo tulpe 2
pökelsalz würde ich beim fisch nicht nehmen ist ungesund,und außerdem in deutschland verboten.
gruß reinhard


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Tulpe2
danke für Deinen aufschlussreichen, bebilderten Erfahrungsbericht. Habe sogleich eine Pfütze unter meiner Zunge bekommen. Eine Frage hab ich aber zu Deiner Post 358:
pouchierter Lachs   - Resteverwertung

das sieht wie lecker Brotaufstrich aus und scheint durch den Wolf gedreht zu sein + Kräuter usw.
ich kann jedoch den Begriff pouchieren mit diesem Rezept nicht in Einklang bringen
pouchieren auch pochieren nennt man doch eine schonende Garmethode unter 100°C; was wird hier gegart?
bouchieren ist wieder was anderes -lassen wir das
besten Dank für eine Antwort
Schwefi


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



reinhard_sn schrieb:


> ...ist ungesund,und außerdem in deutschland verboten.
> gruß reinhard



DAS erzähle mal Deinem Fleischer!!!
Nitritpökelsalz. 
Früher wurde der Salpeter von den Steinen oder Mauern gekratzt ...




Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> ...
> pouchierter Lachs   - Resteverwertung
> 
> das sieht wie lecker Brotaufstrich aus und scheint durch den Wolf gedreht zu sein + Kräuter usw.
> ...



... da hast Du recht. "Faschierter Lachs" wäre hier richtiger gewesen ...


----------



## reinhard_sn (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo
räuchere gewerblich.beim salzen von fischen ist nur normales salz erlaubt.nitritpökelsalz aus der fleischindustrie darf bei fisch nicht verwendet werden.so stehts geschrieben.
wenn du nur für dich selber räucherst musst du selber wissen was für salz du nimmst.
wenn du zitierst dann auch alles.ich habe geschrieben, pökelsalz würde ich beim fisch nicht nehmen ist ungesund,und außerdem in deutschland verboten.

gruß reinhard


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Kennst Du auch die Ursache für dieses Verbot?
Gottseidank gibt es Listen, für das war Erlaubt ist:
http://www.gifte.de/Recht/zzulv_anlage_4_b.htm


----------



## reinhard_sn (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

wird wohl der gleiche sein wie bei einer normalen bratwurst zum grillen.darf auch nicht mit nitritpökelsalz hergestellt werden. gesundheitsschädlich.


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



reinhard_sn schrieb:


> wird wohl der gleiche sein wie bei einer normalen bratwurst zum grillen.darf auch nicht mit nitritpökelsalz hergestellt werden. gesundheitsschädlich.



Nö - nicht ganz.

Durch "Salpeter" lässt sich der wahre Zustand der gepökelten Ware verschleiern (Alter, Zersetzungszustand, etc. - z.B. durch die "gesunde" rote Farbe).
Aus dem gleichen Grund ist im übrigen das Spritzpökeln mit "Salpetersalzen" (Kassler-Braten) z. B. in Polen verboten.

Eine "ganz andere Kiste" ist die Bratwurst.
Durch Nitrate+Eiweiß+hohe Temperaturen beim Grillen *können *Nitroamine entstehen. Diese stehen im *Verdacht* krebseregend zu sein. Dabei gibt es jedoch genauso viele "Dafür" wie "Dagegen" -Gutachten.

Wie Du sicher bemerkt hast, "verdünne" ich das Pökelsalz und komme somit auf ca. 0,2% Nitratgehalt. Auf das Kg Fisch würde ich sinnbildlich gesprochen den Grenzwert für Trinkwasser einhalten.

Was ich jedoch schlecht beeinflussen kann: Die Bakterien in meiner Küche.
Ich kann nicht mal eben alles mit Natriumhyperchlorid-Lösung abspritzen. Und da nimmt der Mensch nun mal seit Jahrhunderten das Salzen z.B. von Fisch um den Bakterien die Grundlage zu entziehen. Nur bei einem hilft das pure salzen  nicht: dem Bakterium "Clostridium botulinum", Allerdings ist dieses ungemein empfindlich gegen "Salpertersalze" ...
Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pökeln

Da ich so das Pökeln sowohl bei Fleisch, als auch bei Fisch, von Kindesbeinen an kenne, werde ich dies auch in Zukunft so beibehalten. Für meinen privaten Gebrauch und falls mal jemand probieren möchte - auch mit dem Wissen, dass ich das gewerblich nicht dürfte ...


----------



## reinhard_sn (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

schinken mache ich auch mit einem teil pökelsalz,wegen der farbe






muss noch 2-3 mal 12 stunden


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich mache auch gerne Schweine-Lachse oder -Filets (Lendchen).
Für richtigen Schinken hab ich kaum Platz - leider.
Dafür kommt des öfteren eine "billige" Mettwurst in den Wacholder-Rauch ...
... oder auch ein mittelalter Gouda ...


----------



## reinhard_sn (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

käse mach ich auch,verschiedene sorten


----------



## Eur0 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



reinhard_sn schrieb:


> käse mach ich auch,verschiedene sorten



Selber? oder nur Räuchern??

Sorry, das konnt ich mir gerade ned verkneifen


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;2747344]Wenn ich erstmal die Fische golden habe wäre das mein nächstes projekt.
> 
> Apropo Projekt. Mein Gedanke zum thema nicht so richtig Qualmen wollen ist jetzt folgender: zwischen Brenner und oberem Boden sind es noch ca 3cm. Den Brenner würde ich jetzt fast unter den Deckel stellen. Desweiteren würde ich das Buchenmehl direkt auf den Boden streuen, evtl mit etwas Alufolie dazwischen. Versuchen werde ich auch dem Buchenmehl Buchen oder Erlen schnipsel unter zu mischen. Damit die auch schön die Glut geben.
> 
> So werde ich das mal testen, Bilder folgen dann.


Moin,

ich denke auch, dass es so gehen müsste - den Brenner etwas höher unters Blech schieben und das Buchenmehl direkt auf das Blech und über dem Brenner schütten. Bei Bedarf eben etwas Buchenmehl nachladen; die Ofentür kurz öffnen und etwas Mehl nachstreuen.

Bei mir ist das (Loch-)Blech noch vom Garen "glühend heiss", zumindest sieht es so aus (ich mach keine Fingerprobe, auch wenn Ihr das wollt! #d) und deshalb sollte bei gpsjunkie Jochen, dem Themenstarter hier,  auch das Buchenmehl schnell zu kokeln anfangen.

Einfach noch mal einen "ohne alles-Start" versuchen - das muss doch laufen!

@ Jochen: Die Wolfsbarsch-Tour interessiert mich, aber auch die Tour auf Makis!

@EurO: Ich glaub nicht, dass die Junx so vielseitig sind und ihren Käse selbst herstellen (vielleicht hat der eine oder andere noch ne Ziege im Stall?) und deshalb wird es sich um kalt geräucherten (gekauften) Käse handeln!


*Immer viel Qualm im Ofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.......................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, kann man da alles haben. Sowohl Wolfsbarsche als auch Makis. Aber weil es so schön auf dem Weg liegt, wäre Norddeich das richtige Makrorevier. Terminlich warten wir mal auf unseren Acki hier aus dem Board. Alleine mit einem Boot ist mir etwas zu unsicher. Die Nordsee ist kein Gartenteich. Ganz schön Heavey die Strömung zwischen Norderney und Juist.

Apropo Lochblech. Einen Accu mit 10-20mm Bohrer habe ich hier. Könnte also ein Lochblech machen. Aber ich versuche es erstmal so.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Jochen,
Du musst zwischen Akku und Bohrer noch eine Bohrmaschine klemmen, sonst klappt's nicht mit dem Nachbarn äh Löchern      muah
ganz nebenbei muss das schon eine ordentliche Maschine sein, wenn sie 20mm in Stahl bohren können soll, die Bohrfutter sind auch meist nur bis 12mm ausgelegt
Jungs, verletzt Euch nicht
schönes WE Schwefi


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Rüdiger, hast recht. Bei uns Handwerkern ist ein Accu = Accuschrauber. Und bei mir ist das ein Profi Makitaschrauber, der hat zwar nur ne 10mm Aufnahme aber ich habe hier Bohrer in 19mm auf 10mm abgedreht. Und mit 2,0Ah klappt das auch in dem dünnen Alublech. Und mit meinem Macumar im Hals ist ne Verletztung eh nich witzig.


----------



## jottweebee (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ gps-Jochen

Acki ist zZ ohne Boot.
Wegen Zeitmangels hat er alles verkauft.
Wir müssen mal sehen, wie wir im nächsten Jahr den Nachschub für die Räuchertonne sichern.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jürgen, das ist ja der Brüller. Dann muss ich doch mal gleich den guten Acki anrufen was da los ist. Aber wenn wir zwei Boote sind ist mir wesentlich wohle suf dem Tümpel.

Nachschub wird auf jeden Fall kommen. Sonst fahr ich nach Holland, ist nicht so Heavy dort.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,
dann wird der Acki auch so schnell kein Boot wiederbekommen, denn das Boot muss schließlich zum Käptn und damit Fischer passen !?

Damit die Räuchertonne voll wird, muss man sich wohl einen sicheren Tag aussuchen, wenn die Nordsee so glatt wie ein Ententümpel ist.
Am 10. Juli hätte ich noch einen Platz auf dem FK MÖWE auf Makrele im Rahmen einer Vereinsfahrt frei, Übernachtung hier wäre kein Problem - ist OT, ich weiß, aber so oft machen wir es ja nicht!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

bekanntlich soll es in den nächsten Tagen kälter  |scardie:  werden und dann haben es die Boardis, die einen nichtisolierten Räucherofen besitzen, eindeutig schwerer als die mit einem isolierten bzw. doppelwandigen Ofen.

Wie stark sollte denn dann der Gasbrenner sein (?); reicht ein 9,5 Kw-Brenner bei den Temperaturen von knapp über 0 Grad aus, wenn man nicht gerade wie Tulpe2 "kalträuchert". Und, dabei bedenken,  natürlich draußen die Fische räuchert!

Das sind doch wieder Fragen, die die Boardies mit dem Gasbrenner als Heizquelle für ihren Räucherofen interessiert - oder müssen wir im Winter, wenn es richtig "knackt", auf unser Räuchern allgemein verzichten?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also meine alte Tonne habe ich immer mit einer Decke abgedeckt. Damit ging es auch. Beim neuen muss ich mal sehen, aber der ist ja auch doppelwandig. Aber erst muss die Reling ans Boot, die Beleuchtung und dann endlich die Persenning aufs Boot damit es unterm Carport weg kommt. Damit hätte ich wieder Platz zum Räuchern unterm Carport.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

DA mich das Thema " ich bekomme die Fische nicht goldig" immer noch theoretisch beschäftigt, und R&R zu dem Thema drei Hersteller -na sagen wir mal- vorgestellt hat, habe ich mir deren Seite mal angeschaut. Aufgefallen ist mir das die Beelonias und die Jost Schränke eine kontrollierte Rauchabluft haben. Lt Jost ist es wichtig in der Anfangsphase das entstandene Kondenswasser abzuführen. Das gleiche bei Beelonia (hier gut zu sehen) kommt mein Peetz mit nem ca 30mm grossen Loch daher. Auch haben die beiden J & B eine untere Luftzufuhr die regelbar ist. Bei mir nada.

Dann ist es bei J & B so, das die den Gas-Brenner in einer Schublade haben. Sofort darüber ist die Späneschale. Bei mir ist etwa 3cm Luft oberhalb des Brenners und noch ein geschlossenes Blech drüber. Ich muss also erst das Blech erhitzen und dann die Schale bis das Mehl glüht. Gleichzeitig muss ich aber auch beide heiß halten damit die Glut nicht aus geht.

Beelonia geht auch oben an dem Luftaustritt einen Schritt weiter. Dort ist noch ein Kondenswasserblech integriert damit das Kondenswasser nicht auf die Fische tropft.

Alles in allem habe ich wohl einen schönen Ofen, aber zum vergolden mit Gas ist er etwas schwierig zu händeln. Im Räuchervideo von Peetz wird auch mit ner Heizspierale geräuchert auf der direkt die Mehlschale steht. Ob es daran liegt??????

Ich denke ich werde doch noch den Dremel und die Kantbank aktivieren und den Ofen etwas modifizieren.


----------



## reinhard_sn (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo jochen
mit meinem beelonia bin ich mehr als zufrieden,habe noch nie probleme mit kondeswasser gehabt.




egal ob ich kalt-oder heiß räuchere.










im ersten bild sieht mann die tropfschale mit sand gefüllt,im zweiten die räuchermehlschale.die zuluft kann ich nicht verstellen,nur die abluft,kann aber nur zu 2/3 verschließen.










gruß reinhard


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

so´n Beelonia ist sicher ´ne gute Geldanlage, wer gewerblich räuchert, aber man sollte doch mal davon ausgehen, dass die meisten Boardis hier nur hin und wieder mal einige Forellen, Aale oder wie gps Jochen mehrere Wittlinge in den Ofen hängen.

Denn wenn man die Preise für die Beelonia-Fabrikate so liest, dann bekommt der eine oder andere unter uns schon leicht mal feuchte Augen. Mit Jochens Räucherofen für Hobbyzwecke muss das dann schon anders laufen, damit sein Räuchern auch zum Erfolg wird.

Ich denke auch, wenn der Brenner noch höher unter das Blech, die Abtrennung zum eigentlichen Räucherschrank, geschoben und das Räuchermehl lose auf das Blech darüber gelegt wird und durch die direkte Hitze ins Kokeln kommt, müsste es laufen.

Na klar sollte das Kondenswasser in der ersten Phase des Garens auch die Möglichkeit haben, nach oben zu entweichen. Bei meinem Ofen von Thüros (www.thueros.de) Nr. 3 gibt es am Dach einen "Rundschieber", der sich individuell verstellen lässt und der m.E. ausreichend ist, um das entstehende Kondenswasser, was ohne Zweifel raus muss, entweichen zu lassen.
*
Und noch etwas*: Einen anderen als einen V2A-Stahlofen würde ich mir bestimmt nicht zulegen, die Alu-Öfen können abbrennen und die verzinkten Stahlöfen lassen oftmals auch die verbrannten Zinkbestandteile auf das Räuchergut niederregnen.

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hmmmmm Reinhard, irgendwie kann ich deine Bilder nicht sehen. Kannste das bitte editieren?

@Cliff, da haste aber 4 Löcher von ca 2,5cm drin? Morgen mache ich mal ein bild von meiner Abluftöffnung beim Räucherofen.


----------



## reinhard_sn (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo
verstehe das mit den bildern nicht,in der vorschau sind sie zusehen,im beitrag auch,aber nach ein paar minuten sind sie weg.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Bilder weiter oben vom Käse sind bei mir auch nicht zu sehen. Lädst Du die denn hier hoch, oder verlinkst Du die Bilder?


----------



## reinhard_sn (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo
habs mit den bildern nochmal probiert.
ich lade sieh hoch,vieleicht klappt es jetzt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ne,

die Bilder sind immer noch nicht zu sehen, sie dürfen auch nicht mehr als 85 KB haben, sonst macht das System das nicht mit!? Fürs Einstellen braucht man meistens vorher eine Verkleinerungs-Software.

Jo, die 4 Löcher haben ca. 2,5 cm Durchmesser und lassen sich auch leicht verkleinern oder ganz verschließen. Da mein Räuchern immer funktionierte und ich auch anfänglich bei jedem Garen die "Schotten" oben auflasse, dass der Wasserdunst entweichen kann, muss ein solcher Rundschieber offensichtlich funktionieren.

Allerdings entweicht auch schon eine Menge Flüssigkeit in Form von Wasserdampf, wenn die Fische bei halb geöffneter Tür und Gasflamme zusätzlich getrocknet werden. Dann braucht sich dieser (überflüssige) Wasserdampf nicht auch noch beim eigentlichen Garen durch die schmalen Öffnungen im Dach zu drücken. Der hat sich dann schon vorher verflüchtigt.

*
Munter bleiben* (auch wenns immer kälter wird)
*Karauschenjäger
.....................................................

*.Durch das Lochblech über den Brenner kann die Hitze ungehindert in den Ofen steigen. Das darüber befindliche, schräg  eingebaute Abtropfblech hat hinten und vorne einen ca. 4 cm breiten Abstand zur Rückwand bzw. zur Tür, so dass auch hier die Wärme zum Räuchergut gelangen kann.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, bei meinem Peetz geht es doch etwas anders.

Bei mir ist die Abluftöffnung 3,3cm groß (klein) 






Kein direkter Durchgang für die Wärme. Und kein direkter Kontakt mit dem Mehl






Aber auch keine direkte Luftzufuhr.






Welch unterschiede alle. Glaube doch das der Dremel ankommt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hmmmm....

Eindrucksvolle Bilder von dem Peetz-Ofen, aber irgend etwas fehlt denn doch, denke ich zumindest, denn warum hat mein Ofen z.B. einen Durchzug von unten nach oben, also vom Brenner bis zum Abzug im Dach ?

Wenn ein Hersteller einen Räucherofen anbietet, dann muss er eigentlich doch vorher erprobt und für GUT befunden worden sein; das heisst, mit einer Gebrauchsanweisung müssten also auch zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse (geräucherter Fisch) erzielt worden sein. Das scheint ja offensichtlich nicht immer der Fall gewesen zu sein. Ich habe mir jetzt z.B. den LANDMANN-Ofen im Baumarkt angeschaut, über 200 EURO sollte der kosten - den hätte ich nicht mal geschenkt haben wollen.

Ich meine auch, dass das Blech oberhalb des Brenners in ein Lochblech "verwandelt" werden sollte, damit ein gewisser Kamin-Effekt entsteht, der dann immer noch regelbar ist. Danach sollten die Räucherfische auch vergoldet sein!


*Durchhalten ist alles
Karauschenjäger
.................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ha wusste ich es doch. Meine Tonne hatte auch einen direkten Durchgang. Da waren die Fische auch goldener als jetzt. Nur konnte ich da Fische reinhängen. Und nur der Peetz hat ein geschlossenens System. Aber zum erwärmen mit der Heizspirale ist es genau richtig.

Cliff ich würde jetzt eine andere Variante wählen. Ich würde in dem Blech oben eine Öffnung von sage ich mal 30cm*30cm reinschneiden. Dann den Brenner in eine Schublade bauen, mit einem Lochblech welches genau in die Schublade passt dann kann ich die Mehlschale direkt über den Brenner stellen. Ähnlich so wie beim Jost Ofen. 2te Bild von oben.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*????*

Wieso den Brenner in eine Schublade packen? Ich habe die Schublade, die auch mitgeliefert wurde, ziermlich schnell beiseite geschoben und den Gasbrenner nur so in das untere Abteil  hinein gepackt. Um ihn höher zu plazieren, habe ich einen flachen Klinker darunter geschoben!

Und ob die Öffnung 30 x 30 cm sein muss, wage ich zu bezweifeln (nur Klempner können noch mal ein Stück Zinkblech anlöten, also nicht mehr wegschneiden, als nötig!)

Im übrigen: Das wird weiter so frieren, und wer noch schöne Fische zum Räuchern haben möchte - die Eis-ANGEL-SAISON fängt an - das bin ich beim Forellenangeln!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ gps-Jochen
> 
> Acki ist zZ ohne Boot.
> Wegen Zeitmangels hat er alles verkauft.
> Wir müssen mal sehen, wie wir im nächsten Jahr den Nachschub für die Räuchertonne sichern.



Moin Jürgen, ist zwar schwer Offtopic aber ich schreibe es jetzt hier mal rein. Ich habe gestern wieder über ne Stunde mit Acki gequatscht. Dabei hat er mir gesagt das er auf jedenfall in der nächsten Saison wieder mit dabei sein wird. Entweder mit nem neuem Gummiboot oder mit dem Boot von seinem Kunpel aus Duisburg. Also alles wird gut. Wie heisst es so schön in der EP Werbung? LÄUFT.

Damit werden die Tiger doch wieder in die Tonne kommen, und ich habe endlich ordentlich Rauch im selbigen.

Achso anbei mal ein Bild vom immer noch nicht ganz fertigen Boot. Aber zum Zandern gehts.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jochen,

Dein Boot sieht doch total "fängig" aus, nicht nur für die Ostsee sondern auch, wenn es ruhiges Wetter ist, für die Nordsee und speziell auf Makrelen.

Also mal ein wenig Mut, im Juli fahren wir beide raus und füllen die Eimer, denn Makrelenräuchern ist neben Forellenräuchern eines der leichtesten Übungen. Aber wenn man genug für Freunde, Nachbarn und Bekannte aus dem Räucherofen holt, ist man immer gerne gesehen! Das kenne ich schon ......

Aber mein Angebot steht auch, Samstag 10. Juli, mit dem FK MÖWE raus auf Makrelen. Das Nötige dazu per PN!

Jetzt Räuchern? Erstmal nicht, denn selbst unter meinem Carport sammelt sich bei -2 Grad schon der Schnee und als pensionierter Beamter ist man sicherlich ein Weichei :q - also, wir braten jetzt den Fisch in der Pfanne und in der Küche! Oder essen lieber Grünkohl!
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin Jochen,
> 
> Dein Boot sieht doch total "fängig" aus, nicht nur für die Ostsee sondern auch, wenn es ruhiges Wetter ist, für die Nordsee und speziell auf Makrelen.
> 
> ...



Moin Cliff, mit dem Boot (mit Kajüte) war ich schon öffter auf der Nordsee. Jetzt wird man evtl nur etwas nasser. Aber das ist im Sommer nicht schlimm. 

Und was heisst hier Mut haben, der wird immer grösser.

Und danke für das Angebot mit dem Kutter, aber das ist nicht so mein Fall diese Kutterangelei. Das würde ich nur im Notfall machen. 

Allerdings würde ich wohl auf Dorsch von Holland aus mit dem Kutter fahren. Aber mit den Macros vom Kutter bin ich eigentlich durch.

Und zum probe Räuchern ist es mir jetzt auch zu kalt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

manchmal bringt es eben doch einen (oder zwei) Räucherschrank voll mit Makrelen, wenn man auf dem Kutter mitfährt; nicht unbedingt, wenn am Wochenende auf einmal 35 Leute an der Reling stehen, die sich nicht kennen und drauflos peitschen.

Die Tour am 10. Juli ist ´ne Vereinstour für 25 Leute, da gibt es keinen Stress. Man freut sich doch immer, wenn man anschließend mal 70 oder 80 Makrelen im Froster hat und nach und nach in den Ofen hängen kann. Nicht nur ich freue mich dann, sondern auch meine Nachbarn!

Von einem Kumpel habe ich noch Maki-Filets und auch noch Wittis, die langsam mal wieder aus dem Eis müssten, genauso wie rund 20 Aale, die ich übrigens getrocknet und nicht nass in den Rauch hänge.

Natürlich dauert es jetzt bei den Temperaturen etwas länger bis der Ofen auf Hitze kommt, sollte aber mit einem 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner kein Problem sein, aber dann da draußen so rumstehen..... jetzt rächt es sich, dass ich keinen Gasbrenner mit einer Zündsicherung damals gekauft habe. Man muss also dabei stehen bleiben....

Ich möchte ja auch nicht, dass mein Ofen nach erfolgter Gasgemisch-Explosion als Weltraumschrott in die Erdumlaufbahn gerät....

*
(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

wir haben die letzen Makrelen und die Stör-Stücke am Dienstag geräuchert. Einen Tag später ging bei uns der Winter los!
Leider habe ich dieses Mal keine Bilder gemacht (ich Trottel).
Der Stör ist uns etwas ausgetropft (war wohl nicht trocken genug!?), aber der Geschmack ist echt edel. Geräuchert haben wir mit groben Erlenspänen und getrockneter Weidenrinde. Lief gut und ist mild im Geschmack.
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

na,

das ist doch schon etwas! Wobei sicherlich der eine oder andere Boardie hier gewusst und gesehen hätte, wie Ihr die Stör-Filets in den Ofen eingehangen habt!

Und dann noch mit getrockneter Weidenrinde ? #c

Natürlich wissen die meisten hier im Board, dass Ostfriesland noch zu Deutschland gehört, insbesondere auf Grund der aktuellen Soap-Show im RTL "Bauer sucht Frau" und die würden ja nie einen holländischen Bauern engagieren, aber

getrocknete Weidenrinde ?, 

das habe ich ja noch nie gehört - na ja, solange Ihr da in Ostfriesland keinen Queller zum Räuchern nehmt, der bekanntermaßen im Wattvorland wächst und regelmäßig vom Salzwasser der Nordsee überspült wird, hätte ich keine Bedenken; obwohl - werden dabei nicht eine ganze Menge Insekten, ostfriesische und niederländische,  mitverkokelt, die sich in der Rinde aufhalten?

Jupp, die Ostfriesischen haben eben eine besonders robuste Konstitution, die halten alles mögliche aus ...

Ralfi, im nächsten Jahr fahren wir wieder zum Zanderangeln auf´s Kleine Meer!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

das Thema "getrocknete Weidenrinde" in Ostfriesland wollen wir nicht weiter vertiefen, denn wenn ich hier an einem unserer Regenrückhaltebecken anfange, eine Weide zu zerlegen, hängt mir mit Sicherheit eine umweltbewusste Oma mit ihrem an der 
Leine geführten "Albtraum" (die fressen mir im Sommer immer mein Anfütterungsmittel wech!) im Nacken, mistet mich an und versucht, mich an meine Verantwortung gegenüber der Umwelt zu erinnern.

Wahrscheinlich reicht es auch, wenn wir auf das Buchenmehl nur einige Wacholderzweige oder wie im Sommer einige kleine grüne Erlenzweige drauflegen. 

Jeder hat da so seine eigene Methode, aber wer die Chance hat, einige Erlenäste und Reste von Obstbäumen beim alljährlichen Beschnitt zu ergattern, diese zu trocknen und dann zerkleinert mit auf das Buchenmehl zu legen, ist im Vorteil gegenüber allen, die nur die 08/15-Methode praktizieren. "Hau Buchenmehl drauf und warte, bis es glimmt!" - bißchen wenig oder ? #d


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
................................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Jeder hat da so seine eigene Methode, aber wer die Chance hat, einige Erlenäste und Reste von Obstbäumen beim alljährlichen Beschnitt zu ergattern, diese zu trocknen und dann zerkleinert mit auf das Buchenmehl zu legen, ...



Beim Bäume schneiden mal eine Tüte unter den Gartenhecksler halten und das Heckselgut weiter mit einer alten Küchenmaschine mit Hackmesser fein zerhacken.
Auf Backpapier langsam trocknen (z. B. Dachboden) und regelmäßig wenden! Schimmelt sonst.
Geht mit allen "zarten" zweigen Klasse: vom Obstgehölz über Erle (einschl. Zapfen) bis zum Wacholder.
Wenn alles richtig trocken ist, in verschlossenen Gefrierbeuteln (einfach mit Klipp oder Draht) Sortenrein lagern ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

in diesen Tagen, wenn überall Bäume und Sträucher beschnitten werden, besteht jetzt die reelle Chance, für die Räuchertage im nächsten Jahr doch verschiedene Hölzer beiseite zu legen, zu trocknen und zu zerkleinern.

An einem unserer Vereinsteiche ist mit dem Schnitt bereits begonnen worden und so hat jeder die Möglichkeit, sich mit Hilfe  einer Astschere einen kleinen Vorrat anzulegen. 

Schon *Rehbronn* schreibt in seinem Klassiker* "Das Räuchern* *von Fischen"*, was die Güte und Beschaffenheit der Hölzer angeht, so sollten sie trocken und frei von Pilzen sein. Sie dürfen nicht muffig riechen und sie sollten auch nicht schimmelig sein. Nasses Holz kann schädliche Gerbstoffe freisetzen, die an die Haut der Fische im Ofen kommen und sich negativ auf den Geschmack auswirken. Also sollten die Hölzer lange genug gelagert und möglichst auch schon vorher zerkleinert werden.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.Am Teich wurde Erle und Weide geschnitten, aber auch Obstbaumholz wie Apfel und Pflaume eignen sich gut.


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

hast Du noch nie den alten Räucherspruch gehört: Die Weidenrinde machts!
Das hätte ich jetzt nicht von einem alten Profi erwartet. Wer räuchert denn Stör ohne Weidenrinde? #d
Bei uns latschen zum Glück auch nicht soviele verstrahlte Öko-Omis mit "wildumsichkackenden Floh-Katies" durch die Gegend und die Weiden wuchern wie verrückt. 
Die Kombination (es geht auch Weidenhecksel) mit Erle ist echt super. 
Ich traue ja auch dem Fertigmix aus den Angelläden nicht. Das sieht immer aus als wenn ein Tischler seine Formaldehyd-Spanplatten Bude ausgefegt hat.

Einen schönen Gruß aus der unendlichen Weite der Edelgewässer in die beengte Halbprovinz und ehemalige Heimat, 
zander-ralf :vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Ich traue ja auch dem Fertigmix aus den Angelläden nicht. Das sieht immer aus als wenn ein Tischler seine Formaldehyd-Spanplatten Bude ausgefegt hat.
> Einen schönen Gruß aus der unendlichen Weite der Edelgewässer in die beengte Halbprovinz und ehemalige Heimat,
> zander-ralf :vik:


Na ja, jedenfalls wissen wir mittlerweile aus diesem Trööt, dass sicherlich die Angelgeräte-Geschäfte auch verdienen müssen, aber wenn 25 kg allerfeinstes Buchenmehl beim Fleischer-Einkauf nur rund 15 oder 16 EURO kosten, ein Riesensack voll, dann sollten die Boardies dies Angebot schon in Anspruch nehmen und sich die Menge zu zweit oder dritt teilen.

Wettermäßig läuft es immer mehr darauf hinaus, dass wir uns unsere Räucherfische, wenn wir sie nicht kaufen wollen, durch Eisangeln ergattern müssen!


*Warm anziehen
meint  Karauschenjäger
....................................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich traue ja auch dem Fertigmix aus den Angelläden nicht. Das sieht immer aus als wenn ein Tischler seine Formaldehyd-Spanplatten Bude ausgefegt hat.
> ...



Die Späne unterliegen dem Lebensmittelgesetz.
Sollte da was drin sein, dürfte es ziemlichen Ärger geben - zumal Formaldehyd und Co sofort "die Nase beleidigen". :v


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2757897]Die Späne unterliegen dem Lebensmittelgesetz.
> Sollte da was drin sein, dürfte es ziemlichen Ärger geben - zumal Formaldehyd und Co sofort "die Nase beleidigen".


Na gut, das ist eine Aussage von zander-ralf aus Ostfriesland. Ich denke auch, dass das Lebensmittelrecht ebenfalls für dieses Gebiet gilt, obwohl, wie mir bekannt, dort eigene Gesetze gelten, u.a. dürfen die da manchmal auch mit 8 bis 10 Angelruten fischen!
Und dann noch die Landesflagge: Weißer Adler auf weißem Grund .... nicht mal ein Fisch ist in dem Wappen .... aber im Sommer ist es dort sehr schön! 

*Deshalb munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.................................*

.


----------



## aal60 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch ich habe das letzte Mal in diesem Jahr  geräuchert. Mensch war das kalt! Unter Null. 
Da ich ja nicht mit Gas räuchere, sondern nur mit Buche, hatte ich den doppelten Verbrauch an Feuerholz. --- Aber trotzdem gelungen ...

So habe ich Einigen noch eine Freude zu Weihnachten gemacht ... .











Allen Räucherfreaks '*Ein Gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und Ein Frohes Neues Jahr*'


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

aal60 super Ergebnis. Das sieht sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen - Respekt!

Mit der Menge an Forellen musst Du ja das ganze Dorf versorgt haben oder ........ ?

Der gemauerte Ofen ist schon ein Schmuckstück; extra schöne Verblender ausgesucht, den kann man zeigen! #6


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## aal60 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das waren die Reste von dem Klinker meines Hauses, habe dann noch 120 Stück für  20€ nachgekauft, leider hat die Klinkerei dicht gemacht.
Kapazität des Ofens beträgt ca. 8 Stangen a 12 Portionsforellen.
Und Abnehmer gibt es immer genug. :q

Die Forellen sind nicht nur von mir, ich hatte ca. 50 Stück auf Eis. Ausserdem war eine große Lachsforelle und ein Hecht dabei, die für den Fänger geräuchert wurden. Bin malgespannt, ob der Hecht geschmeckt hat. Insgesamt waren es 86 Fische und ein
gesamter Tag Arbeit; - mit Großreinemachen und Vakuumverschweißen.#6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

wenn Du den Hecht, falls er nicht übermäßig groß ist, genauso in Salzlake wie die Forellen eingelegt hast, dürfte er auch gut geschmeckt haben.

Die großen Y-Gräten im Muskelfleisch lassen sich mit ein bißchen Übung leicht reihenweise aussortieren und dann steht dem vollendeten Genuss nicht mehr im Wege.

Ich schneide Hecht gerne in Steaks, ohne ihn vorher abzuschuppen, und lege die dann auf eines der Gitterrosten im Ofen. Man kann die Steaks auch mit Haken aufhängen, wenn sie nur ordentlich vorher getrocknet wurden. Also den Fisch nicht nur für "Hecht-Klößchen" verwenden, geräuchert geht auch!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, da dieser Fred hier Ausmasse angenommen hat die nicht für möglich gehalten habe, wollte ich mich bei allen Postern und Lesern recht herzlich bedanken. 

Desweiteren wünsche ich allen Postern und Lesern ein besinnliches und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Meine Modifizierung des Ofens steht noch aus auch das resultat nach dem Umbau. Also wird es noch weiter gehen und ich freue mich auf eure weiteren Berichte und Bilder.
:vik::vik:#6:vik::vik:


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Tulpe2,

solange sogar in Kinderspielzeug krebserregende Stoffe gefunden werden, nehme ich zum Räuchern Späne und Holz wo ich weiß wo es herkommt!
Da kann mir das Lebensmittelgesetz sonstwo bleiben. :q  

So'n alter Ostfriese ist und bleibt misstrauisch!!! |evil:

Allerbest van de Waterkant,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> zander-ralf;2761232]Moin Tulpe2,
> 
> solange sogar in *Kinderspielzeug* krebserregende Stoffe gefunden werden, nehme ich zum Räuchern Späne und Holz, wo ich weiß, wo es herkommt!
> Allerbest van de Waterkant,
> zander-ralf


Moin Ralf, lass Dir von Hille heute Abend bloß kein Kinderspielzeug schenken, wo Du doch immer so ein verspielter Typ bist ...

Nächste Woche wird es mit dem Räuchern bei mir weitergehen, denn die Temperaturen sollen steigen und der Gefrierschrank ist noch immer voll. Deshalb leider diesmal keine Weihnachtsgans ....|rolleyes

Ansonsten allen Räucherfans, egal ob sie hier mitmachen oder lesen, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute im Neuen Jahr!


(Wie immer)* munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, mein lieber Cliff,

Hila hat mir extra keine Holzeisenbahn gekauft, weil da immer so gerne 'drauf herum kaue.#v|clown: :m

Wir wünschen Dir und Deiner Maggie auch schöne Festtage und im neuen Jahr dicke Räucherfische!|pfisch:#a:m
Allerbest ut Piraten-Hafe,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage,

dann wollen wir doch hoffen, dass zander-ralf gestern Abend seine Holzeisenbahn bekommen hat, um darauf in Ermangelung eines Räucherfisches "herumzukauen"! 

Alle anderen Boardies, die genau wie ich geräucherten oder sonstwie zubereiteten Fisch mögen, werden den sicherlich vorziehen. 

Gutes Thema nach dem eigentlichen Räuchern ist auch immer wieder das *Abkühlen*. Wer z.B. im TRO räuchert, wird vermutlich die Fische rauchwarm verzehren wollen. Unsere Nachbarin z.B. mag auch die Fische im noch warmen Zustand am liebsten, wobei sie geräucherte Hecht-Steaks sogar noch einmal in den Backofen schiebt.

In den gewerbsmäßigen Fischräuchereien in Bremerhaven werden die Fische nach Beendigung des Räuchern sofort mit dem Rahmen, an dem sie hängen, in andere Räume zum langsamen Abkühlen gebracht. Wenn das Abkühlen zu schnell erfolgt, kann es passieren, dass die Fische doch eine Menge an Aroma verlieren (das habe ich gestern Abend wieder gemerkt, als die geräucherten Lachsscheiben wieder aufgetaut waren und auf dem Tisch standen -. lange nicht ein so guter Geschmack wie kurz nach dem Räuchern)!

Auch sollte vermieden werden, dass die Fisch nach dem Herausnehmen aus dem Ofen sofort aufeinander gepackt werden, denn dann kühlen sie unterschiedlich lange aus und könnten Druckstellen oder Flecken bekommen. Sieht optisch nicht so toll aus!

Dass dies Abkühlen in staubfreier Luft und ohne umher schwirrende Fliegen geschehen muss, dürfte selbstverständlich sein, denn immer haben wir es mit Lebensmittel zu tun.....sollte man nicht vergessen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

Karausche - Fisch des Jahres 2010


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

zum Thema Abkühlen der Räucherware wäre noch zu sagen, dass es sicherlich auch Freunde oder meinetwegen auch Kunden gibt, die sich extra noch die Zeit vom Räucherer geben lassen, wann denn die Fische frisch aus dem Rauch kommen und noch richtig heiß sind.

Dabei ist es zweckmäßig, dem Abholer deutlich zu machen, dass es besser wäre, den Fisch noch an Ort und Stelle abkühlen zu lassen, denn das Aufeinanderpacken von noch warmen Fisch z.B. in einem Karton ist nicht so vorteilhaft. 

*"Aber jedem so wie er´s mag!"*

Besonders im Sommer ist die Möglichkeit sehr groß, wenn die Fische sehr langsam abgekühlt werden, dass Keime aus der Luft das Räuchergut befallen. Manche Experten beschleunigen den Kühl-Vorgang mit einem laufenden Ventilator. 

Wer gerne die Fische im Räucherofen bei geöffneter Tür  abkühlen lassen möchte, sollte sich unbedingt einen Rahmen, bespannt mit Fliegendraht, bauen, der genau in die Türöffnung passt.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## aal60 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zum Thema Abkühlen der Räucherware wäre noch zu sagen, ...
> 
> ...



Ich nehme zum Ende des Räuchervorganges den Feuerkasten heraus, decke ihn dann mit einem Blech ab, um Brandgefahr auszuschließen. Dann wird Feuertür und Räuchertür voll geöffnet und nach ca. 15- 30 Minuten werden die Fische zum Auskühlen auf Böcke mit V4A-Stangen angehängt. 
Im Sommer geht es dann nach einer weiteren halben Stunde
in den Keller (Fenster mit Fliegengitter). Zum Transport dienen
dann auch die V4A-Stangen. Im Keller stehen ebenfalls Böcke und ein blauer aufgeschnittener Müllsack ist auf den Fliesen ausgelegt. Meine Frau mag keine Fetttropfen auf dem Feinstein. #d Das muß ja auch nicht sein.
Nach einer weiteren Stunde sind die Fische dann ausgekühlt und werden dann vakuumverpackt und ab in den Kühlschrank.

--- Das Aroma bleibt aber im Keller noch 2 Tage erhalten ... :q


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

prima Beitrag von Aal60, der genau zum Thema passt und der dem einen oder anderen angehenden Räuchermeister unter uns beim Räuchern und Nachbereiten helfen kann.

Übrigens sehen die Fische sehr gut aus und schmecken bestimmt prima; wenn davon der eine oder andere zur Nachbarschaft "wandert", ist man bestimmt immer gerne gesehen #6 !

Und dann noch ..... hast Du meine Frau neidisch gemacht, nicht wegen der Räucherware .... sondern wegen der bombastischen Heckenrose 
(jetzt will sie auch so ein Teil an der Terrasse wachsen haben |rolleyes ).

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Räucherfrende,

ich habe mal eine Frage, kann ich mit meinen Kugelgrill auch räuchern?
Der Größe nach müsste es gehen, drunter könnte ich eine kleine Gasflasche mit einen Brenner stellen, durch die Löcher geht dann die Flamme.

Ein Grill Thermometer habe ich auch.

Gruß
Dorschfutzi|wavey:


----------



## aal60 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> .... sondern wegen der bombastischen Heckenrose
> (jetzt will sie auch so ein Teil an der Terrasse wachsen haben |rolleyes ).
> ...



Wofür so ein Räucherthread nicht Alles gut ist. #6

Die Kletterrose ist eine Kordes-Rose Tradition 95 und wächst und blüht wie verrückt. Wenn sie nach der Blüte beschnitten wurde gibt es nochmals einen 2. und auch 3.Blüte. 

Schöne Grüsse an die Frau,


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Dorschfutzi;2764082]Moin Räucherfrende,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage, kann ich mit meinen* Kugelgrill* auch räuchern?
> Gruß
> Dorschfutzi|wavey:


Jo, mehrmals haben das Boardies hier mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg ausprobiert und darüber berichtet.

Schmeiss mal die SuMa (SUCHEN) unter dem Stichwort *Kugelgrill* an und Dir wird geholfen.

@aal60: Danke für den Hinweis!

*Beste Grüße
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Dorschfutzi, schaue mal auf seite 10. Da hat Tulpe2 mit nem Koffergrill geräuchert. Deswegen denke ich das es mit einem Kugelgrill auch geht. Schreibe Ihm doch mal ne PN.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Kugel- oder Koffergrill als Räucherersatz kann eigentlich nur ein schwacher Ersatz sein, denn wenn man seine gefangenen und manchmal auch gekauften Fisch richtig räuchern will, dann sollte man sich sicherlich vorher gründlich informieren und dann einen passenden Räucherofen kaufen.

Ich weiß auch, dass ein solcher Ofen nicht überall aufgestellt werden kann (oder darf), aber neben einer Kleingärtnerbude oder bei Oma im Garten ist ist immer noch ein Platz, weil es auch einfach mehr Spaß macht, selbst zu räuchern, bei einem kühlen Pils Freunde einzuladen und es sich gut gehen lässt.

Heute war es im Nordwesten fast +10 Grad Celsius - in den nächsten Tagen geht es wieder los, meine Makrelenfilets müssen aus dem Frost!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

Diesen Fisch bitte nicht räuchern, denn der ist der* Fisch des** Jahres 2010* -
*die Karausche

.
*


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Kugel- oder Koffergrill als Räucherersatz kann eigentlich nur ein schwacher Ersatz sein, denn wenn man seine gefangenen und manchmal auch gekauften Fisch richtig räuchern will, dann sollte man sich sicherlich vorher gründlich informieren und dann einen passenden Räucherofen kaufen.
> *...**
> *




Ich denke schon, dass ich weiß wie vom Grundprinzip her geräuchert wird. Aber auf dem Campingplatz hat man nun nicht immer Lava-Grill, Kohle-Grill, BBQ-Grill und den klassischen Räucherofen mit dabei.
Und als Notbehelf war mir der Kugel-Grill immer recht, neuerdings ist es halt der Koffer-Grill.

Und so sah mein Beitrag vom 01.07.2007 im Wohnwagen-Forum aus:


*"Kugelgrill mal anders*

Hi Leut's |wavey:

Grillen kann doch eigentlich jeder - aber räuchern? 

Ganz vorzüglich eignet sich ein Kugelgrill bzw. jeder andere Grill mit Deckel und regelbaren Luftlöchern. Allerdings gilt auch hier: Rücksicht auf die Nachbarn!

Ein einfaches Rezept wäre: 
Fisch (mit Haut) in einer Lake von 50 gr. Salz auf einen Liter Wasser 12 Stunden einlegen (auch mit Piment, Zwiebel etc). Fleisch z. B. Putenbrust, ca. 40-45 gr/Liter. Das Räuchergut MUSS komplett bedeckt sein.

Anschließend trocken tupfen und 2 Stunden (Fliegensicher!!!) an der Luft trocknen.

Auf dem Grill ca. 10-15 Grillbrikett (je nach Grillgröße) anzünden und normal durchbrennen lassen.
Den Fisch mit der Haut auf Alu-Grillschalen legen und ca 200 ml Räuchermehl (z. B. von Max Bahr - da gibt es auch Gewürzmehl, lecker!!) auf die Glut schütten (oder als "Kissen" in Alu-Folie mit Löchern), Grillschale auf den Grillrost und Deckel zu.

Lüftung vom Grill offen lassen - es Qualmt weniger als die Meisten vermuten.
Als groben Anhalt: pro 1 cm Dicke der Stücke: 20 min räuchern. Eine normale Forelle sollte also nach 1,5 Stunden soweit sein. 

Der Deckel sollte so heiß sein, dass man mit den Fingern draufklopfen kann ohne sie zu verbrennen (ca. 80 °C, Aal ca. 100°C).
Fall es nach ca. 45 min nicht mehr Qualmt nochmal Räuchermehl auf die Kohlen schütten. Und nicht die Glut ausgehen lassen. Wenn es länger dauert lieber noch ein paar Brikett nachlegen.

Fisch lässt sich prüfen: wenn die Rückenflosse sich heraus ziehen lässt ist er gar. Fleisch muss man anschneiden. Alles sollte Außen eine schöne goldene bis hellbraune Farbe haben.

Anmerkung: Dieser Rezept eignet sich nicht um Sachen länger haltbar zu machen, spätestens am nächsten Tag sollte alles gegessen sein.
(Weil: Pökeln mit Kochsalz statt mit Nitritpökelsalz, Konzentration der Lake zu gering. Ist so aber bekömmlicher.)#6"


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Karauschenjäger: Jetzt aber bitte nicht in Karauschenschützer umbenennen.

@Tulpe: Es gibt doch Chracks unter uns..........hut ab.

Astreiner Artikel zur Frage ob man mit nem Kugelgrill räuchen kann. Top....


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;2764618]@Karauschenjäger:
> Jetzt aber bitte nicht in Karauschenschützer umbenennen.


#

Ne ne, keine Sorge, aber ich mag halt diese Viecher (Fische), die so sagenhaft anspruchslos sind und sich sogar in kleinen Dorfteichen "durchbeissen" können. Die Jury, bestehend aus VdSF und Östereichischen Fischereiverband, hat den richtigen Fisch ausgesucht!

Aber was soll´s, mit rund

17 000 Aufrufen 

ist dieser Trööt bis jetzt der erfolgreichste in der Rubrik "FISCHZUBEREITUNG und hier* RÄUCHERN*, das sollte man doch auch mal festhalten.

Ich freue mich auch, dass so viele Räucherer mitgemacht und den Trööt immer wieder Leben durch neue Beiträge ein gehaucht haben. Und wenn man sich vorstellt, aus welcher eigentlich harmlosen Frage er entstanden ist.....?

Also denke ich, dass wir so weiter machen, denn das beflügelt alle, die hier mitlesen und (vielleicht) auch schreiben!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenschützer
..............................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Also denke ich, dass wir so weiter machen, denn das beflügelt alle, die hier mitlesen und (vielleicht) auch schreiben!
> ...




... is' ja nich so, dass es nur um ein Hobby geht, sondern eine Leidenschaft. :vik:
Und eine nahrhafte dazu. |kopfkrat

Außerdem kann man damit Freunde finden #g und sich Feinde schaffen ...  |motz:


----------



## aal60 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ist doch schön, wenn so eine rege Beteiligung herscht.

Räuchern wird auch zur Leidenschaft, und hier gibt es wirklich viele Tipps und Anregungen.

Weiterso, damit es auch nächstes Jahr qualmt. 

Gruss und Guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahrzehnt ....


----------



## Mirdin (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moin moin allesamt und guten Rutsch,

klinke mich hier mal wieder ein ( ist ein toller Thread geworden hier )- war ein paar Wochen nicht da - und habe weiter oben gelesen - bei Karauschenjäger - der von aufgetauten Lachscheiben sprach - die ja wohl nach dem Räuchern in der Kühltruhe waren .
Dazu möchte ich beitragen, daß ich vor Jahren von einem Profi den Tipp bekam:

räuchern, auskühlen lassen und dann - ich habe Lava 100 - vakuumieren. Dann ab in die Truhe. 
Zum Verzehr dann : auftauen lassen und dann noch wenn fast ganz bei milder Temperatur im Kühlschrank aufgetaut, noch einmal für 15 bis 20 Minuten bei ca 50 bis 60 Grad Celsius ab in den Backofen.
schmecken danach, wie frisch aus dem Räucherofen - bezog sich aber auf Aale - .
Ich mag die Fische nämlich auch am liebsten frisch aus dem Rauch, am besten noch warm oder sogar heiß, daß man sich die Finger verbrennt.

und: PS: Karauschenjäger: Danke für Deine Weihnachtsgruß-Antwort, ich melde mich noch die Tage an Deine email-adresse.

Gruß Falk, alias : Mirdin

und : das mit der Rose hat meiner Wolfi auch so gut gefallen, jetzt kann ich die auch noch besorgen, und einpflanzen (schmunzel)


----------



## rheinjaeger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> Kugel- oder Koffergrill als Räucherersatz kann eigentlich nur ein schwacher Ersatz sein, denn wenn man seine gefangenen und manchmal auch gekauften Fisch richtig räuchern will, dann sollte man sich sicherlich vorher gründlich informieren und dann einen passenden Räucherofen kaufen.*.*


 

Ein Kugelgrill IST doch ein Räucherofen. Da wo die herkommen (Amiland) nennt man die Smoker (= Räucherofen). Dort werden die auch zum Räuchern von Steaks verwendet, das Ergebnis nennt man Barbecue.
Das schmeckt übrigens ausgezeichnet.


----------



## zimba (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Habe keine Erfahrung mit dem Räuchern. Haptsächlich Fleischräuchern mit Tischräucherofen. Räucherlake?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo Zimba, 

wenn Du wenig oder keine Erfahrung mit dem (Fische-)Räuchern hast, ist das ja nicht unbedingt tragisch, denn jeder hier hat irgendwann mit einem Herzklopfen seine *ersten *Fische in den Räucherofen oder TRO gehängt bzw. gelegt und hat mit Spannung auf das Ergebnis gewartet.

Wenn Du wissen möchtest, wie sich die Salzlake zusammensetzt und in welchem Mischungsverhältnis sie "gemixt" wird, dann ist das hier schon mehrmals beschrieben worden, aber es auch kein Prob, das nochmal zu schreiben.

Bei den meisten gekauften Räucheröfen werden aber Gebrauchsanweisungen mitgeliefert, die dann sicherlich zum Erfolg führen, wenn man sie gründlich durchliest und danach verfährt; verkehrt ist aber auch nicht, wenn man einige Sachen dazu selbst ausprobiert. 
Also fragen kostet hier nix.....


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## VWChrissi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Kollegen, 
ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Thema Salz. 
Wieso genau sollte man kein Jodsalz für die Lake nehmen? 
Ich lese immer wieder "kein Jodsalz". 
Aber wieso ist das so? 
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelefen? 
Ich möchte morgen zum 1mal Markrelen Räuchern und wäre uber ein paar Tipps dazu sehr dankbar. 

Vielen Dank und euch allen einen Guten Rutsch#6

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



VWChrissi schrieb:


> ...
> Wieso genau sollte man kein Jodsalz für die Lake nehmen?
> Ich lese immer wieder "kein Jodsalz".
> Aber wieso ist das so?
> ...




... ist recht einfach:
Am Räucherergebnis ändert sich nix.
Allerdings:
Über Jod regelt (nicht nur beim Menschen) der Körper u.a. die Schilddrüsenfunktion, dabei entwickelt der Mensch allerdings ein "Gewohnheitsprinzip", d.h. jeder reagiert anders und hat seine persönliche Menge die im Körper vorhanden ist.
Kommt es jetzt zur zur plötzlichen Konzentrationsänderung spielt die Schilddrüse verrückt.
Aus dem selben Grunde sollte man auch nicht zu viele Maki (Sushi-Rollen) essen, da die Nori-Blätter noch mehr Jod als das Jodsalz enthallten können.
Tagesbedarf Jod: ca. 0,200 mg
Jodsalz (100g):   ca. 0,650 mg
Nori-Blätter (100g)   von 0,02 mg (EU-Produkte) bis zu  3,800 mg (exotische "Fernost-Sorten).
(Allerding entsprechen 100 gr. Nori etwa 240 Maki-Rollen) #t


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja, 

jodiertes Speisesalz ist doch eigentlich nur für eine Gruppe Menschen gefährlich, nämlich für solche Leute, die an einer Überfunktion der Schilddrüse leiden.

Man hat in den 50er Jahren dem Speisesalz Jod zugesetzt, damit insbesondere im Süden (Schweiz)  solche Krankheiten wie Kropfbildung nicht mehr vorkommen sollten. Ich selbst nehme zum Herstellen der Lake auch Jod-Speisesalz, weil ich an einfaches Meersalz oftmals gar komme.

Pökelsalz ist übrigens Speisesalz mit einem minimalen Anteil von Natriumnitrit, dass z.B. das Schweinefleisch hinter der Ladentheke länger ROT aussehen lässt.

.


----------



## aal60 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Neben den vorher Erwähntem, sollte man Jodsalz nicht verwenden, da es Schlieren auf den Fischen gibt. Sieht wirklich nicht toll aus. Der Rauch wird da nicht angenommen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Na ja,
> 
> jodiertes Speisesalz ist doch eigentlich nur für eine Gruppe Menschen gefährlich, nämlich für solche Leute, die an einer Überfunktion der Schilddrüse leiden.
> ...



Nur wissen es die Meisten gar nicht. Und deshalb wird es im Normalfall nicht genommen, weil eben nicht auszuschließen ist, dass es jemanden "erwischt".

Übrigens: bevor bei mir das (geplante) Räuchern ausfällt, weil ich kein Salinensalz habe, nehme ich auch schon mal Jodsalz ...



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Pökelsalz ist übrigens Speisesalz mit einem minimalen Anteil von Natriumnitrit, dass z.B. das Schweinefleisch hinter der Ladentheke länger ROT aussehen lässt.



... es sind 0,5% Nitrit.
Die rote Farbe vom Fleisch ist ein (oft missbrauchter) Nebeneffekt.

Ich habs ja schon weiter oben geschrieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2747964&postcount=374

"Nur bei einem hilft das pure salzen  nicht: dem Bakterium "Clostridium botulinum", Allerdings ist dieses ungemein empfindlich gegen "Salpetersalze" ...
Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pökeln"


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann,

da soll noch einer sagen, Lesen bildet nicht !

Wer hätte das gedacht, worüber wir uns hier noch austauschen; dabei wollte gps-Jochen doch nur wissen, wann und wieviel Räuchermehl auf das Blech im Räucherofen über den Gasbrenner geschüttet werden könnte.

Aber nicht schlecht, wenn man solche Aussagen aus berufenem Munde hört, dümmer werden wir alle nicht davon und wir können alle noch etwas dazu lernen. 


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch wenn heute mein beruflicher Schwerpunkt gaaaaaaaaanz woanders liegt: ich komme Ursprünglich aus der Lebensmittelbranche |kopfkrat und durfte mich auch gut 2 Jahre mit Lebensmittelchemie plagen. :c
Nur ist heute das Internet viel schneller, als das Blättern in über 25 Jahre alten Fachbüchern ... :vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tscha.....

....das richtige SALZ ist sicherlich ein Thema beim RÄUCHERN oder besser bei der Vorbereitung dazu.

Ich muss zugeben, dass verunsichert mich manchmal auch ein wenig, denn wenn nicht auf der Packung "JOD SALZ" draufsteht, dann schau ich auf die Verpackung und versuche mit meinem Laien-Wissen die Bestandteile zu analysieren.

Hier habe ich mal eine kleine Auswahl von Salzpackungen fotografiert, sicherlich gibt es mehr, aber welche sind (voraussichtlich) ohne Jod, zumal Aal60 schreibt, dass Jodsalz Schlieren auf dem geräucherten Fisch hinterlässt?! #c

Wer hat auch schon so etwas bemerkt ?

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hehehe wenn ich mal etwas auf den Fischen hätte. Noch nicht mal goldig sind die. Hehehehehe war nur ein Spaß. Ich habe bis jetzt immer Salz mit Jod genommen, weil es einfach im Schrank steht. Ich habe mir auch noch keinen Kopf darüber gemacht ob oder nicht.

Aber interessant sind die Erläuterungen alle mal.

Und @Karauschenjäger. 17000 hits ist doch der Brüller. Selbst wenn ich noch nicht das Ergebniss haben welches ich mir wünsche. Allerdings räucher ich im Herbst/Winter nicht so gerne. Ist mir zu kalt. Aber ich hoffe ja jedes Jahr auf ne gute Makrelensaison. Dann räucher ich im Sommer auch mehr. Aber diesen Winter ( der ja recht kalt ist und wieder wird ) werde ich auf jeden FAll noch ein paar mal den Ofen ohne Fisch anschmeissen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, Jochen, 

in Deiner "Situation" ist *DURCHHALTEN* alles ! 

Im Klartext: Da musst Du jetzt durch, schließlich hast Du das alles hier angefangen durch deine Frage und  wir haben versucht, Dir eine gewisse Hilfestellung :m zu geben und dann wollen wir auch nach 1 1/2 Jahren oder so die Ergebnisse sehen!

Also das ist gewissermaßen, Jochen, eine Verpflichtung, mal langsam Ergebnisse auf den Tisch zu legen und sich nicht darauf zu berufen, wie kalt es z.Z. draußen ist! 

Im Klartext: Du musst wieder an den Ofen!
 

*Immer viel Qualm im Ofen
einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
wünscht Karauschenjäger
......................................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Ja, Jochen,
> 
> in Deiner "Situation" ist *DURCHHALTEN* alles !
> 
> ...



Nach der Zeit mit minus graden geht es bestimmt weiter.

Nix für ungut, ich danke allen die hier so zahlreich geschrieben haben, und auch ich werde zum Ergebniss kommen. Früher oder Später. Noch habe ich ja die alte Tonne hier stehen, mit der klappte es bis jetzt recht gut.


----------



## VWChrissi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Vielen Dank für die kleine Salzunterweisung!
Ich werde dann mal kein Jodsalz nehmen. 
Werde die Tage mal versuchen ein paar Markrelen zu Räuchern. 
Wenns was wird dann stell ich mal paar Bilder ein. |supergri

Gruß Chrissi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

genauso haben wir uns das vorgestellt, wenn wir hier so hilfreiche Tipps geben...

...wir sind gespannt auf Deine Bilder!

*Immer viel Qualm im Räucherofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.................................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



VWChrissi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die kleine Salzunterweisung!
> Ich werde dann mal kein Jodsalz nehmen.
> Werde die Tage mal versuchen ein paar Markrelen zu Räuchern.
> Wenns was wird dann stell ich mal paar Bilder ein. |supergri
> ...




Hallo Chrissi, bitte stelle auch Bilder ein wenn es nix wird. Ist auch interessant.


----------



## Upi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!
Ich habe mich hier Gestern und Heute durch den Beitrag gelesen (fast) und muß sagen SUPER von Euch und das beschriebene Buch hab ich auch geordert.
Ich räucher noch mit Holz aber wollte auch wohl umstellen auf Gas oder Strom da man so die temperatur besser regeln kann und mal zeit für ein Bierchen bleibt.

Hier noch 2 Bilder von meiner Tonne und Ofen wobei mir die Tonne besser gefällt komm ich besser mit klar.


----------



## Upi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Achja ich hab auch noch eine Frage: wie bekommt man die Fische nach dem einlegen schnell trocken?
Ich hatte die schon mal im Waschraum stehen mit Heizung an aber das war auch nicht der Bringer.


----------



## jottweebee (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Fische müssen nach dem Salzen und Abspülen abgetrocknet werden. Am besten geht es mit Haushaltsrolle. Dann in den Wind hängen.
Sind Fliegen unterwegs, hänge ich sie in den Räucherofen und trockne sie bei geöffneter Tür und leichtem Rauch. Die Temperatur halte ich dabei zwischen 40 und 50 Grad.
Das dauert etwa 1 Std.,  bei feuchter Luft auch länger.
Erst wenn sich die Haut pergamentartig anfühlt, wird die Tonne geschlossen.
Schneller geht es nicht.

Allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin UPI,

prima, dass hier noch eine Ostfriese mitmacht, denn zander-ralf aus Marienhafe fühlt sich manchmal schon ein bißchen einsam im Trööt!

Erstmal - die BVO-Aale sehen geräuchert ganz prima aus, das muss man schon sagen; also da machst Du nix falsch!

Du solltest am besten wissen, mit welchem Räucherschrank oder Räuchertonne Du gut klar kommst. Die Entscheidung kann Dir leider keiner abnehmen; Deine "gutes" Gefühl und die anschließenden Ergebnisse sind entscheidend!

Die meisten hier holen die Fische aus der Lake, spülen sie ab, mit einem Küchenkrepp werden sie weitestgehend trocken getupft und anschließend noch im Ofen bei geringer Hitze getrocknet. Wenn die haut pergamenttrocken ist, bekommen sie Feuer zum Garen. Mit einem Gasbrenner ist das alles prima einzustellen.

*
Munter bleiben
und Guten Rutsch
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...........................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Upi, komisch ich komme (noch) auch besser mit der Tonne klar. Aber ich gelobe Besserung.

Also wenn ich es richtig habe, bekommst Du die Fische gar nicht schnell trocken, sondern das braucht auch seine Zeit. Nach dem Abspülen nach der Lake mit nem Küchenkrepp (küchenrolle) trocken Tupfen und dann ca 1,5 std trocknen. Im Sommer mit nem Ventilator wegen den Fliegen. Oder in den Ofen hängen den Brenner anmachen (klein) tür auf lassen und bei Wärme trocknen bis die Haut Transparent aus sieht.

Und dann beim Garen die Ofenentlüftung auf lassen damit das (trotzdem) entstehende Kondensat austreten kann.

Ich hoffe das es so richtig ist. Sonst habe ich nix gelernt hier.

Edit: Ufff Jürgen und Karauschenjäger waren schneller. Aber deckt sich doch fast.

EditEdit: Jürgen, Acki hat wieder ein Gummiboot in Aussicht. Er will wieder mit nem Wiking angreifen.


----------



## Upi (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hee Danke für die schnellen Antworten und eine Gruß an zander-ralf aus dem fast Nachbarort vielleicht kann man sich ja mal Treffen, wohne erst seid einem Jahr hier vorher Ochtersum. Ich versuch auch mich hier etwas mit einzubringen was das Thema angeht


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja ja, schon richtig,

so muss es laufen und nicht anders. 

Die Haut muss sich wirklich trocken anfühlen, wie Pergament (sagen die Experten), dann könnte man auch Heringe mit einer Stange durch die Augen oder durch die Kiemenklappen aufhängen und räuchern, wie die Profi-Räuchereien in Bremerhaven, nur trocken müssten sie sein und darum sollten sie auch nicht herunterfallen (dies dumpfe Geräusch, wenn irgendein großer Fisch den Räucherhaken "verlassen" hat, wollen wir alle nicht mehr hören!).

Also richtig trocken,  wobei sich die Experten über Nass- oder Trocken-Räuchern beim Aal immer noch nicht einig sind!

*
Viel Qualm im Ofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.....................................*

.


----------



## aal60 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, ist schon so richtig !
Aus der Lake nehmen, abwaschen, Blutreste entfernen, Haken rein und mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen, an den VA-Stangen aufhängen auf Abstand und mit Ventilator ein wenig Luftstrom bewegen.
Danach in den Ofen und bei offener Tür und Rauchabzug bei ca. 40-50°C
trocknen bis Haut trocken und pergamentartig.

Aale werden aber naß in den heißen Ofen gehängt! Bei 110°C öffnen sich schnell die Bauchlappen. Oder die Bauchlappen vorher abbrühen, d.h. kurz in kochendes Wasser durchziehen.

Aber ich bin ja der Holz-Junky unter Euch Gas-Fuzzies :q
Räuchern ist bei mir noch alt hergebrachte Handarbeit und ein Bier kann man zwischen Holz nachlegen und Tür öffnen und schließen auch noch trinken. #6

Ich wünsche Euch Allen einen Guten Rutsch und eine schöne
Angel- und Räucher-Saison.


----------



## Tulpe2 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



aal60 schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon so richtig !
> Aus der Lake nehmen, abwaschen, Blutreste entfernen, Haken rein und mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen, ... und mit Ventilator ein wenig Luftstrom bewegen.
> Danach in den Ofen und bei offener Tür und Rauchabzug bei ca. 40-50°C ... trocknen bis Haut trocken und pergamentartig.
> ...




So gehts bei mir auch. Selsbst beim Camping hab ich mittlerweile einen Ventilator mit ... #6
geht super und der Luftstrom hält gleichzeitig die Fliegen fern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

die "Gas-Fuzzis" haben, weil sie kein Holz nachlegen müssen, die Gelegenheit, auch ein zweites Bier beim Räuchern zu trinken. Die Hitze kommt eben vom Brenner und das Gas aus der Flasche. #6

Natürlich ist insbesondere im Sommer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der geräucherte Fisch beim sehr langsamen Abkühlen mit Keimen aus der Luft befallen werden kann, sehr groß!

Rehbronn schreibt in seinem Räucher-Klassiker "Das Räuchern von Fischen" im Parey-Verlag erschienen, dass vom wissenschaftlich-hygienischen Standpunkt die Benutzung von Geräten, Ventilatoren, die den Vorgang (des Abkühlens) beschleunigen, befürwortet wird.

Aber er schreibt natürlich auch, dass bei zu schnellem Abkühlen der Fisch den typischen Rauchgeschmack in geringem Maße verlieren könnte.

Naja, wie man´s macht ......

*
Munter bleiben
und einen Guten Rutsch
und im Neuen Jahr auf ein Neues
Karauschenjäger
............................................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Upi

schön, dass Du dabei bist.
Habe gestern noch mit dem Karauschenjäger (Cliff) aus Oldenburg (meine alte Heimat) telefoniert. Er hat mich auf Dich, als Räucherfan, aufmerksam gemacht. 
Im neuen Jahr können wir gerne in Kontakt kommen.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Tulpe2 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Natürlich ist insbesondere im Sommer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der geräucherte Fisch beim sehr langsamen Abkühlen mit Keimen aus der Luft befallen werden kann, sehr groß!
> ...




Da haben die Keime kaum eine Chance:
Durch das Räuchern ist die Oberflache durch eine (hauchdünne) Teerschicht versiegelt (vergoldet!), darunter lauert lebensfeindliches Salz. #d
Nicht umsonst ist das Räuchern eine Konseervierungsmethode. #6
Nur: Unsere "zivilisierte" Räucherei hat damit so viel zu tun wie ein "Stadtpanzer" mit einem Geländewagen ... |rolleyes


----------



## Upi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zander-ralf
Ja wäre schön mit einem Treff vielleicht auch mal zusammen fischen gehen und übers Räuchern Fachsimpeln etc.

Guten Rutsch an alle und Gruß aus SBL. zurück


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wie man sieht,

unter Umständen auch eine Funktion des Anglerboards .....

...hier tauscht man sich aus, lernt sich kennen und angelt oder räuchert mal zusammen, je nach Landmannschaft mit einem JEVER oder auch Stralsunder Pils.
*
Tolle Sache, so ein Board!


Auch im nächsten Jahr
viel Rauch im Ofen
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...........................................*

.


----------



## Upi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bäää Jever!!! Hihihi
Danke Dir für den Kontakt


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin am 1. Tag des Neuen Jahres,
hoffentlich haben sich alle von den Strapazen erholt (?),

im Vorteil sind alle die Boardies, die irgendwo unter einem Dach und wohlgeschützt ihren Räucherofen stehen haben und unbeeindruckt von den jetzigen Minustemperaturen die Fische und meinetwegen auch den Rollbraten vergolden und veredeln können.

Alle anderen, ich auch, warten sicherlich auf etwas milderes Wetter, um dann wieder loszulegen.

Wie wir schon ein paarmal geschrieben haben, fallen Fische oftmals während des Garens nach unten auf das nächste Rost oder auf das Abtropfblech und sind z.T. ziemlich vermatscht. Wir wissen ja alle, dass sie erstens sehr gut vorher getrocknet sein müssen und außerdem sollten sie auch sorgfältig aufgehängt werden. 

Das richtige Einhängen der Fische ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Früher habe ich auch eine Hanfschnur mit einem Durchmesser bis 1,5 mm oder ein sogen. Fleischerband genommen, aber bei einem größeren Lachs hat diese Art des Einhängens in den Ofen auch nicht gereicht - die Haut an der Schwanzflosse und auch die Hauptgräte waren wohl doch zu weich, und der Fisch fiel mit einem hörbaren Plumps hinunter.

Das Aufhängen mit dem Kopf nach unten hat dann aber auch den Vorteil, wenn die Kiemen oder Teile davon nicht gut entfernt worden sind, dann sind wenigstens keine sogen. Blutstreifen auf dem gesamten Körper entlang zu sehen. Außerdem entfällt natürlich das aufwendige Reinigen der Metallhaken, aber die Schlaufen zum Einhängen können auch nicht weiter verwendet werden.

Ich habe natürlich auch noch Haken  zum Einhängen ("Aufhängen" hört sich wenig erfreulich an!), aber wenn die Fische mit dem Kopf nach unten hängen, wäre es doch prima!?

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Upi (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!
Erst einmal ein Frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen!!!

@Karauschenjäger
Das mit dem Fisch Kopfüber hin hängen ist mir noch nie in den Sinn gekommen aber vielleicht sollte man das mal versuchen. Dann hat man auch nicht mehr die dicken Fettblasen im Schwanzende vom Aal 

Hier noch ein Bild von meine Hacken das eine Ende stecke ich von innen durchs Fischmaul und drehe das andere Ende dann um die Hauptgräte und mir ist noch kein Fisch in Feuer gefallen, außer ein paar Schollen die ich mit einer Stange durchstochen hab weil meine Hacken da nicht funzen.
Übrigens die Hacken sind alte Fahrrad Speichen man kann auch Mauer-Binder-Anker nehmen die verwende ich bei Forellen und Makrelen und man kann die noch an dem abgeknickten Bogen noch schön Spitz schleifen vor dem biegen natürlich.
Wenn man die jetzt Kopfüber hin hängen will dann kann man die ja auch andersherum verwenden und das Schwanzende mit einem Draht fixieren.


----------



## aal60 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Upi, das hatten wir schon. Ich habe mal einen Tröt gesschrieben,
Selbstbau von Kehlhaken. Mit einer Kette kriegst Du auch  
4 Pfünder Lachsforellen sicher geräuchert.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

die Haken habe ich auch. Bei einem Auktionshaus bietet diese Haken ein Hobby-Schlosser an, sauber gearbeitet aus 2 mm starken V2A-Draht und daher leicht zu reinigen.

Aale kann man aber auch an sogen. Splitterstangen aufhängen, indem man sie in Höhe der Brustflossen mit diesen rostfreien, etwa 8 mm starken Stangen durchstösst und nacheinander aufgereiht in den Ofen hängt. Bei der festen Haut der Aale sollten die Stangen aber angespitzt sein!

Dabei sollte überall der Abstand untereinander und auch zu den Innenwänden des Ofens stimmen und der Rauch müsste auch überall ungehindert durchziehen können, sonst gibt es unschöne helle Flecken.

Aber auch mit anderen Fischen, z.B. Portionsforellen,  kann man das Aufeinanderreihen an einer Stange probieren, ohne dass sie herunterfallen.  Aber - wir wissen ja alle, trocken müssen die Fische sein, weil dann auch die Haut das Gewicht der Forellen oder was auch immer hält.

Heringe werden auch an Stangen aufgeschoben, und zwar durch die Kiemendeckel und aus dem Maul wieder heraus. Man findet im Handel keinen Bückling, der ein dickes Loch durch den Rücken von den Räucherhaken hat. Die sind alle so sehr schonend in den Ofen eingehängt worden.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

wer jetzt keine Möglichkeit hat, seine "Hungerpeitsche"  irgendwo in ein noch offenes Gewässer zu halten, hat ja immer die Chance, bei einem Glühwein sich heute morgen mit einigen Anglerkollegen auszutauschen, vielleicht auch über´s Räuchern!?

Nicht nur im TRO sondern auch (z.B.) in meinem immerhin 130 cm langen Ofen sind* Roste* mitgeliefert worden, weil man bekanntlich nicht alle Fische hängend aber doch liegend räuchern kann. Einige Roste sind auch so konzipiert, dass der Fisch auf dem Rücken zu liegen kommt, weil seitliche Drähte ihn abstützen. Die Sache hat den Vorteil, dass die Fische saftiger bleiben, weil nur wenig "Fischsaft" nach unten auf das Abtropfblech gelangen kann.

Die Drähte der Rosten sollten aber nicht dicker als 1 mm sein, weil das sonst zu Lasten der Bräunung geht. Es empfiehlt sich auch, den Fisch zwischendurch einmal umzudrehen. Wenn das Gitter sogar quadratisch ist, sieht es optisch sehr schön aus, weil sich die kleinen Quadrate auf der Haut der Forelle abzeichnen.

Vor dem Belegen der Roste sollten diese mit Pflanzenfett eingerieben werden, was ein leichteres Abheben später ermöglicht. 

Wie Tulpe2 bereits schrieb, verwendet er gerne die Grill-Aluschalen als Unterlage. Es sollten dann an den unteren Kanten der Schalen zusätzlich einige Löcher angebracht werden, damit der Saft ablaufen kann. Außerdem empfiehlt sich auch hier ein weiteres Wenden des Fisches zwischendurch, so dass eine gleichmäßige Bräunung erfolgt.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

Reinigung der Haken ist auch so ein Thema. Nach dem Abnehmen der Fische von den Haken sollte man unverzüglich das Fett und den "Rauch" mit einer harten Bürsten unter einem Wasserstrahl abbürsten.

Die Reinigung geschieht schneller, wenn sie unverzüglich in eine Reinigungsflüssigkeit gelegt werden.
Später darf man natürlich nicht die abschließende Reinigung mit heißem Wasser vergessen, also nicht zulange in der Flüssigkeit liegen lassen. Bewährt haben sich Reinigungsmittel aus der Lebensmittelindustrie, die auch andere Werkzeuge wie Messer und Behälter reinigen.

Auch ein Versuch, die Haken in der Küchen-Spülmaschine am Gitter aufzuhängen, sollte mal ausprobiert werden. Nach Beendigung des Abspülens, und wenn die Haken auch wirklich sauber sind, sollten sie in Krepp-Küchentücher eingerollt und mit einem Gummiband "versiegelt" werden, damit sie für den nächsten Gebrauch bereit sind.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

jetzt haben wir hier schon soviel "herumtheoretisiert", aber langsam müsste doch mal ein Bericht über einen erfolgreichen Räuchervorgang, der wohlbehalten unter Fach und Dach vonstatten ging, erscheinen. Trotz Schnee und Eis!

Also Boardies, lasst uns nicht in Stich, damit dieser Trööt auch weiter geführt werden kann.
Aber bitte nicht Jogi, der mit Eierkohlen heizen will! Das muss nicht unbedingt sein! :c

*Nicht im Winterschlaf versinken
wünscht sich Karauschenjäger
.............................................*

.


----------



## aal60 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bei den Temperaturen bleibt die Räucherkammer kalt. Aber ich hatte ja im Dezember genügend vergoldet. 

Hier noch einige Fotos:


----------



## Upi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Da hängt doch ein Hecht, wie war der vom her Geschmack?
Tolle Srecke hast du da geräuchert!


----------



## aal60 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

War nicht meiner, hab ich für den Fänger (14 Jahre) geräuchert.

Ich treffe Ihn nächste Woche, dann werde ich berichten.

Übrigens Döbel und Brassen solltet Ihr mal räuchern, echt ein
Genuß! Trotz der Gräten.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

wenn man die tollen Bilder von aal60 sieht, freut man sich schon wieder auf das 
ERSTE RÄUCHERN im NEUEN Jahr.

Jetzt rieselt aber noch der Schnee |rolleyes und ich und sicherlich viele andere auch müssen noch ein bißchen warten. Grenzt ja sonst an Masochismus, sich im Schneegestöber am Räucherofen aufzuhalten und aufzupassen, dass die Temperatur gehalten wird. Wir haben einen Bekannten, der traditionell zum 1. Januar zum Open-Air-Grillen einlädt, weil er immer der Erste im neuen Jahr sein will.

Geräucherte Brassen schmecken gut; man muss nur das Muster der Gräten begreifen, dann ist das kein Problem. Döbel - weiß ich nicht, aber Aland - das ist hier nogo, die Experten nehmen ihn nicht mal für Fischfrikadellen.


*Weiter fleißig Schneeschippen
empfiehlt Karauschenjäger
.........................................*

.Die Brassen hätten schon die richtige Größe zum Räuchern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

alle Räucher-Boardies scheinen z.Z. ja im Winterschlaf zu sein oder warten auf wärmeres Wetter. #c

Eingefroren habe ich noch Wittlinge, schöne Aale um die 250 Gramm/Stück, Forellen und Makrelenfilets, die wirklich bald Feuer haben müssten, denn Fettfische sollte man nicht zu lange im Frost lassen.

Wer´s ohne Räucherfisch nicht aushält, kann sich immer noch die HP von der Räucherei Fiedler in Bremerhaven in der Packhalle IV ansehen und anhören. Wer auf den Kompass drückt, hat mal was zum Schauen.

www.fisch-online.de

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## aal60 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke Karauschenjäger, aber Fremdräuchern lassen???

Auch ich hätte eine Adresse um in der Region Räucherfisch zu
besorgen. Auch eine Räucherei mit Tradition.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, eigentlich nicht,

aber wenn uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht!?

Und wenn man bei Profi-Räucherern einen Blick über Schulter werfen kann, dann hat das ja auch noch nicht geschadet. Jedes Mal bin ich auch überrascht, was alles so im Rahmen einer HP medientechnisch hervor gezaubert werden kann.

Und Hoch "Bob" soll morgen für Sturm und viel Schnee sorgen, da bleibt leider nichts anderes übrig, als z.B. meinen Räucherofen sehnsüchtig durchs Fenster zu betrachten.

*Karauschenjäger*

.


----------



## aal60 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das V4A-Dach meines Ofens wird auch mit 10cm Schnee abgedeckt. |supergri


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das ist jetzt schlecht, den unters Dach zu stellen, wo er doch von so schönen Klinkern gemauert wurde  ..:q !

Morgen kommt noch mehr Schnee, diesmal vom Tief "Daisy", und wir müssen weiter aufs Räuchern verzichten.

Wenn ich in Bremerhaven bin und meine letzten Makrelen sind durch den Räucherofen gewandert, dann order ich hier immer meinen Seefisch als nächste Ladung für den Ofen.

 Mitten im Fischereihafen  www.p-seifert.de  und danach noch eine frische warme Fischfrikadelle gleich draußen vor der Tür verdrückt, das passt!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## jottweebee (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ *Karauschenjäger

*Die Fa. Seifert hat in B'haven zwei Anschriften.
Wo befindet sich der Ladenverkauf?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na,

das ist noch das kleinste Problem...

27527 Brhv.-Fischereihafen, Freiladestraße 11
An der Packhalle XII
geöffnet Mo., Di., Fr. 9 - 15 Uhr, Do 9 - 18 Uhr, Sa 9 - 12 Uhr

In den Packhallen sind noch eine Menge anderer Fischgeschäfte, so dass ein Rundgang sich schon mal lohnt. Danach könnte das Klima- oder/und Einwandererhaus kommen .
Und - im Fischereihafen gibt es überhaupt *kein Parkplatzproblem* - der ist riesengroß!

Aber Du könntest doch besser mal bei DE BEER  in Greetsiel ´reinschauen!


*Dabei sein ist alles
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Gleichgroße Fische derselben Art .....

Was die Größe der Fische beim Räuchern anbelangt, so sagt jeder, dass gleichgroße Fische derselben Art ausgesucht und eingehängt werden sollten.

Natürlich würde das ein gleichmäßiges Räuchern vereinfachen, also 20 Portionsforellen, keinen Lachs, keine zwei großen Schollen und keinen ganzen Hecht dabei.

Sind gleiche Fischgrößen nicht unbedingt erforderlich? Ist dann nur auf unterschiedliche Gar- und Räucherzeiten zu achten und müssten diese Fische zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten in den Räucherofen eingehängt werden?

Karausche - Fisch des Jahres 2010

.Die nicht räuchern - die schmeckt nicht!


----------



## aal60 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Karauschenjäger,

schöne Karausche, Besatz für den Teich? #6

In der Nachbarschaft hat ein Bauer einen Teich mit Überbesatz
von Karpfen. Die sind leider schlecht abgewachsen, da auch zuviele Giebel und Karauschen den Teich bevölkern.

Habt Ihr einen Vorschlag zur Verwertung der Karpfen, ca. 3-4J
alt und nur ca. 3 Pfund schwer. 
Probefisch fangen und dann Spaltkarpfen räuchern?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

so könnte man es machen. Einen größeren Karpfen habe ich filetiert und dann in Steaks (ca. 15 cm x 8 cm) geschnitten, portionsweise eingefroren und mit anderen Fischen nach allgemeiner Art geräuchert. Geräucherter Karpfen ist Geschmackssache; meine Nachbarin isst ihn sehr gerne!

Auch große Brassen habe ich bereits längs gespalten und in den Rauch gehängt - Super Geschmack und das System der Gräten hat man schnell raus.

Karauschen und Giebel (sicher, dass beide Arten drin schwimmen?) mit Reusen herausfangen und mit Zustimmung des jeweiligen Eigentümers am besten in andere Gewässer umsetzen. In NRW gelten sie als stark gefährdete Art, auch wenn sie in dem Teich massenhaft vorkommen.


*Heute kein Schneeschippen #6
Karauschenjäger
..................................................
*
.


----------



## zander-ralf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

wir werden dem Wetter zum Trotze gleich unsere letzten (2009) ostfriesischen Aale räuchern (zwei Ostfriesen und zwei mit ostfriesischer Einwanderungserlaubnis!!!:m ).
Es ist noch einiges zusammen gekommen (über 30 Stück!).
Von mir sind nur 4 Stück dabei. Der alte Bernie hat schon alles vorbereitet in seiner "Profi-Bude". Ich mache noch ein paar Bilder (wenn ich's nicht wieder vergesse!).
Gibt schöööön steifen Grog dazu!!!#6

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, solange ich noch schreiben kann!!!:q:vik:
Haben wir ganz gut hingekriegt. 31 Aale, ein paar richtige Brummer sind dabei. Gleich kommt noch Brookmerländer-Schwarzbrot.
Grog Nr.4 fängt gerade an zu wirken. Wir lassen es uns gut gehen. Ach ja Bild muss noch 'rein.
Ps.: Wieder schön mit Weidenrinde und Erle!#6


----------



## aal60 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die sehen richtig gut aus! Ein Dickes Petri von mir. #6

Laßt sie Euch schmecken. #h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann, 

so viele könnt Ihr doch gar nicht alleine essen ... da solltest Du doch besser ein paar rüber schicken .... nicht dass es im Sommer zu eng im Boot wird :q  !

Jo, die Aale sehen gut aus und in so einer Bude oder Schuppen geht das Räuchern ja auch.

Und wo sind die Bilder von den Stör-Karbonaden oder sind die auch schon vertilgt ?


*Karauschenjäger
..............................*
der z.Z. keine jagt!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*3 Grad über NULL .....*

...da könnte man doch wieder mal den Gasbrenner anschmeissen und sehen, wie man den Ofen auf Temperatur bringt.

Nach so 6 Wochen Räucherpause sollten eigentlich mal einige Forellen und Wittlinge, die im Eis liegen, "vergoldet" werden.
Mal schauen, wie morgen das Wetter wird und ob noch genügend Gas in der Flasche ist.

Übrigens kann man auch aus Doppel-Matjes, die ich immer bei www.emder-heringslogger.de kaufe, ganz prima Brados räuchern. Das sind Herings-Doppelhälften, die richtig hart und fest aber mit sehr viel Geschmack, geräuchert wurden.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## reinhard_sn (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo karauschenjäger
kannst du mir mehr über brados,oder ein rezept mitteilen,kenne ich noch nicht.

gruß reinhard


----------



## Upi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja das wäre interessant, kenne ich auch nicht!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das ist so eine Aktion fü*r Kalträucherer,*

denn die Doppelmatjes werden mit je einem Haken auf eine Stange im Räucherofen aufgehängt und in mehreren Etappen, das heisst, die Schale mit Räuchermehl wird immer wieder nach Abbrand entleert und mit Buchenmehl aufgefüllt und neu *entzündet, bei 20 bis 25 Grad kaltgeräuchert. 
*Ich nehme dazu noch Holzkohle-Briketts, damit sich das Buchenmehl entzündet.
Das kann auch mal 8 Stunden dauern, bis die Doppelmatjes nun endlich die richtige Farbe und natürlich auch den richtigen Geschmack haben.

Dann hat man die Brados, die im Laden ziemlich teuer sind. Es sind richtig goldgelbe Heringsfilets, die auch mit dem Messer mit kräftigen Schnitt von der Haut entfernt werden müssen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Das dürfte klar sein,*

bei solchen Temperaturen draußen und die, die noch kommen sollen, hält man kaum die Temperaturen im "Kalt"-Räucherofen, um ein akzeptables Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Da müssen wir wirklich auf günstigere Wetter-Prognosen warten.
Gibts die noch? (So´n geräuchertes Mammut soll auch gut schmecken!) :q

*Karauschenjäger
..........................

.
*


----------



## aal60 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> *Das dürfte klar sein,*
> 
> .... So´n geräuchertes Mammut soll auch gut schmecken!) :q
> 
> ...



So groß ist Dein Räucherofen ....  #6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Das ist so eine Aktion fü*r Kalträucherer,*
> 
> denn die Doppelmatjes werden mit je einem Haken auf eine Stange im Räucherofen aufgehängt und in mehreren Etappen, das heisst, die Schale mit Räuchermehl wird immer wieder nach Abbrand entleert und mit Buchenmehl aufgefüllt und neu *entzündet, bei 20 bis 25 Grad kaltgeräuchert.
> *Ich nehme dazu noch Holzkohle-Briketts, damit sich das Buchenmehl entzündet.
> ...




Hört sich lecker und interessant an.
Die Dinger werden auf jeden Fall geräuchert.
Mit nem Sparbrand sparst du dir das befüllen und neu entzünden.
Meiner räuchert 14 Std. am Stück.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

für ein ganz kleines Mammut wird´s schon reichen, aber nicht für Karauschen - die stehen in 2010 unter Artenschutz!#6

*
Karauschenjäger
........................
*
.


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich glaube ich muss mal bei den Mods ein Danke-Button beantragen. Der Cliff (Karauschenjäger) hat soviel Ahnung vom Räuchern, da wäre ein Danke immer angebracht. :m:m


----------



## jottweebee (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Karauschenjäger

_Das ist so eine Aktion fü*r Kalträucherer,*

denn die Doppelmatjes werden mit je einem Haken auf eine Stange im Räucherofen aufgehängt_ 

Wie hängst du sie genau auf? Hast du ein Foto?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Brados werden richtig hart, aber einmalig im Geschmack, wenn sie kalt mit der gehörigen Zeit geräuchert wurden.

Ein Foto habe ich nicht, ein Freund hat sie im letzten Herbst über einen ganzen Tag lang kalt geräuchert, auch nicht mit einem Sparbrand, sondern durch mehrmaliges Auffüllen der Buchenmehl-Schale.

Dabei musste zwangsläufig die Ofentrür geöffnet werden, die Schale mit dem abgebrannten Buchenmehl wurde ausgeschüttet, neues reingetan und wieder neu entzündet, so dass es nur gequalmt hat.

An den Stangen im Ofen wurden die Doppelmatjes mit selbstgebauten Doppelhaken aufgehängt, so dass kein Verlust eintrat. Kein einziger Fisch fiel runter!

Wer sich für Matjes interessiert, den Link www.emder-matjes.de mal ausprobieren und unbedingt auf den *FILM* drücken.............sonst Fokken & Müller googeln!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Übrigens,

um beim Thema MATJES zu bleiben: Der Fisch sollte bestimmten Heringsrassen angehören, Nordseehering, Heringe aus den Gebieten um Dänemark und Irland sind ideal für die Matjesherstellung, Ostseeheringe und "grobe" atlantische Heringe sind weniger geeignet, weil sie nach der Salzung nicht dem erwarteten Geschmack und Geruch entsprechen.

Der am häufigsten verwendete Hering stammt aus der Nordsee und auch norwegischen und dänischen Gewässern und dann auch nur aus einer Fangzeit von *Anfang Juni bis Ende August*.

Die Heringe sind dann hellfleischig mit starkem Silberglanz und haben einen Fettgehalt von ca. 23 Prozent.

Also Norwegen-Fahrer, unbedingt in dieser Zeit auch mal ein Heringsvorfach ins Wasser gleiten lassen, es lohnt sich!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Junge, junge was du alles weisst. Daumen hoch.:m:m#6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, Jochen,

wenn man sich beschäftigt, dann erfährt man doch einiges. Deshalb muss ich zwar nicht alles ausprobiert haben, was so im Räuchersektor möglich ist, denn Experimente mache ich auch nicht.

Ich freue mich auch, wenn langsam die Temperaturen wieder im normalen Bereich wandern würden, denn dann könnte ich auch mal wieder ein paar 250 Gramm-Aale und einige Forellen auf ganz herkömmliche Weise, wie wir es alle kennen, "vergolden". 
Denn langsam fehlt mir der Räucherfisch aus meinem Ofen, das gebe ich gerne zu!
*
(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Leutz, wie würdet Ihr das mit Franzosendorsche machen. Auch Räuchern? Oder lieber nur Braten. Kumpel von mir hätte noch ein paar, die dann zusammen mit den Wittis noch goldig gemacht werden sollen. 

Und ob man noch etwas beachten sollte bei den Franzosendorschen?

Hier der nich so bekannte Fisch.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz, wie würdet Ihr das mit Franzosendorsche machen. Auch Räuchern? Oder lieber nur Braten. Kumpel von mir hätte noch ein paar, die dann zusammen mit den Wittis noch goldig gemacht werden sollen.
> 
> Und ob man noch etwas beachten sollte bei den Franzosendorschen?
> 
> Hier der nich so bekannte Fisch.



Nicht räuchern, die stinken immer so, ich hab sie immer an die Katzen verfüttert.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Keine Ahnung,

ich kenne die Viecher wirklich nicht, habe aber auch schon gehört, dass sie rundherum um Helgoland kreisen sollen.

Da hilft nur eins: Man muss es ausprobieren und manches vermeintliche "Katzenfutter" hat sich schon als sehr wohlschmeckend erwiesen!

So sollte denn geräucherter Doppelmatjes aussehen, wirklich sehr kernig im Biss und kaltgeräuchert ein Leckerbissen. Einmal von innen mit beiden Filets und eine Hälfte von aussen, wobei ganz deutlich zu sehen ist, dass das Filet auf einem Rost gelegen hat.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## boot (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schaut gut aus,ich werde mir heute auch mal Hering im Kopf hauen gg.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Schön,*

dass Du auch mal was Sachdienliches zum Thema beiträgst.

Im April werden wir dann auf Deine Unterstützung zurück greifen, wenn wir in der Schlei auf Heringe angeln   !
*
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.Dieses Jahr stehen Karauschen unter Artenschutz,
schließlich sind sie die Fische Jahres 2010.


----------



## jottweebee (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Karauschenjäger  

Dein Link zum Emder Matjes hat einen Fehler.
Dort steht emer-matjes. Dat D fehlt.


----------



## boot (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> *Schön,*
> 
> dass Du auch mal was Sachdienliches zum Thema beiträgst.
> 
> ...


 Jo das könnt ihr machen,ich werde euch sagen wenn sie da sindund denke bitte daran das die ersten 3 Heringe von euch meine sind gg.


----------



## Albert.Hardt (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo!


----------



## Upi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch Hallo!
Dein erstes Word hier im Board und das im *Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl* Thema nicht schlecht!!!

Moin erstmal und wilkommen!!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

JO,

nicht schlecht für den Anfang, denn man kann zu recht vermuten, dass da noch mehr kommen könnte - also lassen wir uns mal überraschen!

Ansonsten, wenn die richtigen Tipps fürs Heringsangeln in der Schlei kommen, wären wir, zander-ralf und ich, die letzten, die nicht etwas von unserem hoffentlich großen Fang abgeben würden. Denn dann wird wieder der Räucherofen qualmen, warum soll es nur in Bremerhaven qualmen ? 
Bücklinge räuchern können wir auch!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## boot (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich werde euch bescheid sagen.lg


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Im April werden wir dann auf Deine Unterstützung zurück greifen, wenn wir in der Schlei auf Heringe angeln



Achwas Cliff, kommste einfach bei mir vorbei und wir fahren zum Grevelingermeer nach Holland. Da geht dann der Punk ab.

Und ich komme anschließend in euer Land und schaue beim Räuchern zu, und trinke ein schönes kühles Blondes.:vik:


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, fertisch.

4 Kg Schweinefiletstücke eingesalzen in 190 gr Pökelsalz, 40 gr Rohrzucker, 1 TL gemahlenem Pfeffer, und 1/4 TL Ras-el-Hanout.
Das ganze Vakuumverpackt auf den z.Z. 2°C "warmen" Dachboden gebracht.
Das Ganze muss jetzt ca. 1 Woche reifen, dabei wird das Paket jeden Tag gewendet. :k

Ich melde mich wieder. |wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Der richtige Umgang mit Gasflaschen ist hier erklärt.

Soll nur als Hinweis dienen. Habe ich gefunden weil ich ein Feuerlöschersymbol gesucht habe, um ein Aufkleber für mein Boot zu machen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann,

hier ist ja richtig Bewegung im Trööt - so soll es auch sein, weil es einfach Spaß macht, sich auszutauschen.

Der Umgas mit dem Gasbrenner will gelernt sein, aber mit der Flasche Propangas erst recht. Nicht umsonst gibt mein Auslieferer keine Flasche raus, wenn der Kunde nicht die Schutzkappe mitgebracht hat. Nicht auszumalen, was bei einem Chrash passieren kann, wenn das Ventil abgeschlagen wird und der Wagen vielleicht auch noch Feuer fängt. 
*
Wobei gleich hier mal die Frage auftaucht: Was bezahlt Ihr eigentlich für eine neue Füllung Propangas?*

Auf die Fotos von *Tulpe2* dürfen wir gespannt sein, aber bei 2 Grad auf dem Boden? Lass da man keine Mäuse rankommen oder klettern die nicht so hoch?

Von* boot *gut zu wissen, wenn sie, die Heringe, da sind, denn geräuchert sind sie für mich immer eine Delikatesse. Nur als Bücklinge, also nicht ausgenommen, mag ich sie nicht, dann schon lieber als Lachshering. Oder eben als Brados, goldgelb in der Farbe und herzhaft salzig im Geschmack.

*
Es soll weiter kalt bleiben
watt för´n Schiet
meint Karauschenjäger
.....................................*

.Jetzt son schöner Brados.


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ..., aber bei 2 Grad auf dem Boden? Lass da man keine Mäuse rankommen oder klettern die nicht so hoch?
> ...




Bin doch "Stadtkind" - wir haben keine Mäuse, weder auf'm Boden, noch im Portmonee ... :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger, letztens noch ne 11kg Füllung für 13,78 erstanden.


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

11kg Flasche?

im Herbst: 6Euro,80

0,39 €/kg
2,50€ Grundpreis je Füllung

Bezahlt in der "Popangas-Abfüllstation"

Da kann man dann auch 'ne halbvolle Flasche nachfüllen lassen. Nur die 2,50 sind halt immer dabei.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

z.Z. 7 oder 8 Grad minus hier in diesem Landstrich - das sind wir hier gar nicht mehr gewohnt  #d  !

Ich muss gestehen, ich weiß gar nicht, was ich bei PRAKTIKER zuletzt für eine gefüllte 6-kg-Flasche bezahlt habe. 

Es ist eine Leihflasche und ich habe irgendwann meine alte (Flasche) "nicht dass zander-ralf wieder ne dreckige Bemerkung macht" abgegeben und bekomme dann immer eine aktuell getüvte Flasche mit Füllung zurück. Eine Flasche gehört einem dann immer noch, nur wird man die erste ursprünglich abgegebene Flasche nicht wieder bekommen.

Allerdings, wenn die 20 % auf alles-Tage sind, gibt es auf Propangas den Rabatt nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass Praktiker beim Gas nicht billig ist, aber der Laden ist halt in meiner Nähe.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, alte Stubenfliege!

So'n fiesen Möpp bin ich ja wohl auch nicht.#d#d:q

Ich zahle hier bei uns für eine 11kg Füllung 16,-€. 
Klar, wenn man bedenkt, dass LPG-Autogas (gleiches Gas)nur 0,60€ kostet ist das ein auch stolzer Preis. Mit 11kg kommt man aber auch eine Ecke hin.
Bei uns an der Küste sind es übrigens gerade konstant seit Fr. -6°C. Brrrrrrrrr......echt selten so eine lange Kälteperiode.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> zander-ralf;2796258]Cliff, alte Stubenfliege!
> 
> So'n fiesen Möpp bin ich ja wohl auch nicht.#d#d:q
> Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
> zander-ralf


Ne, ne, so einer ist zander-ralf denn doch nicht, auch wenn er zusammen mit seinem Kumpel prima Aale geräuchert hat, aber leider hat er immer noch geschrieben, wie er die *Karbonaden vom* *Stör* geräuchert hat und wie sie geschmeckt haben.

Der Bericht fehlt leider noch, aber sicher wird er noch kommen. Das wäre insofern noch interessant, weil immer mehr Zuchtanstalten Sterlets und Störe zum Aussetzen anbieten, diese auch gut abwachsen und beim Fang dem einen oder anderen verdutzten Angler in den Kescher hüpfen.

Ja, wir lesen sicher noch......... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


*Karauschenjäger
der in diesem Jahr keine mehr jagd!

.
*


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

mit oder ohne Gasbrenner, bei den Temperaturen wirds schwierig, wobei ich ihn natürlich vorziehe, weil man beim Räuchern nix mehr dem Zufall überlässt sondern die Gar- und Räuchertemperatur sehr fein regulieren kann.

Das kann man nicht mit Holzscheite oder Eierkohlen, sondern am saubersten mit einem Gasbrenner.

Zur Zeit würde das Räuchern draußen am eilig aufgestellten Räucherofen aber keinen Spaß machen, denn erstens kann man nicht daneben stehen bleiben und sich einen abfrieren (jedenfalls ich nicht!) und zweitens wissen wir auch nicht, ob wir bei heute morgen Minus 14 Grad überhaupt die Temperatur im Ofen halten können und wenn wir den "Rest" noch im Backofen erledigen müssten (es geht, es geht!), dann wäre es doch auch nicht optimal.

Aber jetzt scheint die Zeit gekommen zu sein, dass man durch Eisangeln seinen Räucherfisch-Bestand im Froster noch ein wenig auffüllen könnte. Wer wags........#c


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, hier ist Eisangeln nicht erlaubt. Totales verbot.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!

Jetzt macht ja kaum noch das Eisangeln bei den Schneeverwehungen Spaß, auch wenn man die Chance hat, noch den einen oder anderen Fisch zum Räuchern zu ergattern!

Einige Forellen-Seen werden auch schon schon mal die Bilanzen und Kontoauszüge kritisch überprüfen, was man denn so im März oder April wieder herein holen müsste.....um zu überleben!

Es soll ja wieder in den nächsten Tagen wärmer werden und dann lohnt es sich sicherlich, den Gasbrenner wieder anzuwerfen, denn Gas ist immer noch besser als Eierkohlen oder Briketts, wie von  einem bekannten User   namens Jogi.. hier vorgeschlagen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

langsam nervt das Wetter gewaltig, und wenn man sich die Prognosen für die nächsten beiden Wochen anschaut, dann kann man nur noch sagen:

Ich glaub das nicht!

Es soll auch weiter so kalt und frostig bleiben und auch genau wie heute mehr Schnee bringen. Im Klartext: Ich werde mein erstes Räuchern mit Gasbrenner und Räucherofen weiter ´rausschieben, denn wer weiß, ob ich da draußen überhaupt die Temperatur bekomme.

Wer doch mal *Brados, also kaltgeräucherte Doppel-Matjes,* im Ofen herstellen möchte und will sie sich nicht nur als Heringe selbst fangen, sondern auch entsprechend einlegen, hat dazu nur eine kurze Fangsaison, am besten im Juni und Juli. Denn Anfang des Jahres ist er sehr mager, im April und Mai steigt der Fettgehalt. Wenn der Hering später Milchner oder Rogner ist, verliert er an Fett und sollte nicht mehr zur Matjesherstellung verwendet werden.

Also sollte nicht der kleinste Ansatz von Milch oder Rogen erkennbar sein, aber einen hohen Anteil von Fett sollte der zu verwendete Hering schon haben. Dabei rechnen die Experten mit einem Anteil von ungefähr 16 bis 18 % Fettanteil (das sind die Fische, die unsere Großmütter immer als norwegische Fettheringe bezeichnet und mit denen viele "Alte"  unter uns die Nachkriegszeit überstanden haben !).

Bei einem Hering mit dem Fettgehalt von 18 % verbleibt nach dem fachgerechten Ausnehmen noch ein ca.-Fettgehalt von 14 %. Unsere Matjes, die wir kaufen, sind vor der dänischen oder norwegischen Küste in der genannten Zeit gefangen worden. Die Heringe haben dort sogar einen Fettgehalt bis zu 23 %, sind, wie ich selbst gesehen haben, weil ich sie ja auch am Heringsvorfach hatte und natürlich gerne mitgenommen habe, hellfleischig mit silbernen Schuppenkleid.

Es ist dann nach dem Fang und dem fachgerechten Ausnehmen vorgeschrieben, die Heringe einzufrosten. 
Und darüber, damit wir auch zu unserem kaltgeräucherten Brados aus Matjesfilets kommen, gehts morgen weiter!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Uuuiiihh Cliff, mal wieder ein super Wissensbericht in Sachen Hering. Ich habe letztens die Heringe aus dem Feinkost A..i geholt und Hering in Sahnesoße gemacht. A..i hat drei verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen. Ich hatte den mit Geschmacksrichtung "Aalgeräuchert". 300gr reines Heringsfilet und dann lecker mit Pellkartoffeln. Lecker. 

Durch das geräucherte schmeckte es sehr herb. Nächstes mal werde ich den norddeutschen probieren.

Aber auf die fangfrischen im April/Mai freue ich mich schon. Aber wie ich lese sollte ich aufpassen auf die mit Laich. Aber macht auch nix bei der Menge die ich dann fange.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

mittlerweile ist der Hering kein "Arme-Leute-Essen" mehr sondern schon ein erlesenes Lebensmittel in allen möglichen Geschmacksvarianten.

Aalrauch ist dann ein Aromastoff, der dem Pflanzenöl beigemischt wird und so sind die Emder Räuchermatjes-Filets natürlich auch nie im Ofen durchgeräuchert worden, aber sie schmecken halt so, die Smokys aus Emden www.emder-heringslogger.de !

Bevor wir die* Doppel-Matjes zu Brados *in unserem Räucherofen veredeln, ist es noch ein weiter Weg, weil sie auch noch gefrostet werden müssen. Dabei wird der Hering in der Struktur seines Filets zarter und ist milder beim Salzen. Falls Nematoden, die Norwegenfahrer kennen sie, vorhanden sind, werden sie abgetötet. Und Matjes sind das ganze Jahr über auch u.a.für den Hobbyräucherer, aber mehr noch für fischverarbeitende Betriebe,  verfügbar.

Beim Kehlen, also Ausnehmen des Herings, werden Kiemen, Magen, Darm und Herz entfernt, aber die Bauchspeichendrüse bleibt drin. Dieses zu der Zeit ziemlich große Organ ist zuständig für die Fettansammlung im Hering. Die dort befindlichen Enzyme (erinnern wir uns an den Beitrag von zander-ralf zum Heringsangeln in der Schlei) verleihen dem Matjeshering den besonderen Geschmack.

Damit der Hering auch durch die Salzgare haltbar gemacht wird, kommt er in eine entsprechende Lake. Bei nur 5 Grad Celsius soll er einige Tage "reifen". Dabei helfen verschiedene Faktoren wie Salz und Fischenzyme und ausgetretenes Blut, wobei zuviel Salz einen deutlichen Geschmacksverlust zur Folge haben könnte.

Es dauert dann 8 bis 10 Tage, bis der Fisch im optimalen Reifezustand ist. Die Aufbewahrungstemperatur sollte dann nur noch bis höchstens 4 Grad Celsius betragen. Dann könnte der Hering einen Salzgehalt von 4 - 6 % haben.

Danach kommt erst die Verarbeitung zu Doppel-Filets und wenn das fertig ist, kommen wir zum 
*Kalträuchern von Brados.*

Morgen soll es denn weitergehen...


*munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.Und da wollen wir hin .......zu den Brados.


----------



## Tulpe2 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sch......... Wetter!

Gestern Abend die Schweinefilets gewässert, abgetrocknet, geschnürt und zum Nachbrennen/trocknen aufgehangen - und dann heute morgen 40 cm Neuschnee! :c
Wollte noch 2-3 Lachsseiten miträuchern, aber da verzichte ich erstmal drauf. Doch das Fleich muss "weg". |uhoh:
Morgen früh die erste Tour mit 10-12 Stunden im Wacholderrauch, Reifen 2-3Tage und dann noch mal ein paar Stunden Buchenrauch. 

Mal sehen ... |evil:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2804496]Sch......... Wetter!
> Gestern Abend die Schweinefilets gewässert, abgetrocknet, geschnürt und zum Nachbrennen/trocknen aufgehangen - und dann heute morgen 40 cm Neuschnee! :c
> Wollte noch 2-3 Lachsseiten miträuchern, aber da verzichte ich erstmal drauf. Doch das Fleich muss "weg". |uhoh:
> Morgen früh die erste Tour mit 10-12 Stunden im Wacholderrauch, Reifen 2-3Tage und dann noch mal ein paar Stunden Buchenrauch.
> Mal sehen ... |evil:


Oh Mann, wenn dann noch wie gerade im Radio gehört, 40 cm Neuschnee in Rostock und umzu sein sollen - und dann noch kalträuchern?
Hoffentlich geht das gut..........  ?

Doch zurück zu unseren *Doppel-Matjes, die zu Brados *veredelt werden sollen.

Wenn der Hering ausschließlich als Matjes seine "Ende" im Mund eines Feinschmeckers finden soll, dann zieht man ihm die Haut ab und entfernt mit gekonnten Schnitt die Mittelgräte bis auf ein kleines Teil zum Schwanz hin. Der Kopf wurde natürlich schon vorher abgetrennt. Doppelfilets werden heute maschinell hergestellt, besser sind sie allerdings, wenn sie von Hand geschält werden. Auf Stadtfesten hier im Norden erscheint auch immer mal wieder ein alter Holländer mit seinem Stand, der Matjes noch sehr schnell mit dem Messer in der Hand schneidet. 
Dann nach niederländischer Art: Kopf im Nacken und langsam reingleiten lassen :q !

Wie sollen die Heringe bis hierhin aussehen? Silberfarbene Haut mit blankem Frischfleisch, saubere Innenseite ohne Blutreste und keine Gräten, Hautteile oder Schuppen. Der Geschmack und der Geruch soll mild und leicht salzig sein, das Fleisch soll fest und trotzdem zart sein. Der Doppel-Matjes müsste auch weiter gekühlt werden, Temperatur zwischen 8 - 10 Grad und dann auch alsbald verzehrt werden.

Nun wollen wir die Doppel-Filet-Matjes räuchern und müssen uns entscheiden, ob sie hängend oder liegend im Ofen geräuchert werden sollen. Das wiederum ist fast schon eine Glaubensfrage, denn z.B. räuchert, natürlich heiss, ein Freund alle seine Pfeffermakrelenfilets hängend und hat dabei kaum Verlust erlitten. Sogar die meisten Pfefferkörner sollen nach dem Räuchern noch am Filet sein .....

Und morgen dann soll der _(nicht abgezogene_) Doppelmatjes kalt geräuchert zum Endprodukt, dem* Brados*, verwandelt werden.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*


----------



## aal60 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Alte Karausche, da bin ich mal gespannt .... #6


----------



## Tulpe2 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So mal wieder (fischfreie) Nachrichten von der (Kalt-)Front:

Notprogramm ist abgeschlossen. 12 Stunden Hardcore-Räuchen wider den Launen der Natur.
Alles wieder gut verpacht zum Reifen (2-3 Tage).
Dann wird entschieden ob noch mal alles in den Rauch muss.
Ich vermute aber, das wäre nur Kosmetik, da die Sücke etwas blass sind. Waren aber auch keine Bedingungen heute.
Das Probestück schmeckt jedenfalls super.:vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann,

sieht das gut aus - Geschmacks-Internet gibt es leider noch nicht  :m - so schier in der Farbe mit einem feinen Fettrand, das muss einfach schmecken.

Nicht zu vergessen, unter welch widrigen Umständen *Tulpe2* draußen geräuchert hat. Vermutlich wird sich der Geschmack noch etwas verfeinern, wenn die Stücke noch einige Tage zum Reifen haben.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass noch andere User versuchen werden, beim Kalträuchern auch so gute und schmackhafte Ergebnisse zu erzielen ....... aber dafür müsste langsam mal wärmeres Wetter kommen !

BILD-Zeitung schreibt heute: Winter bis zum MÄRZ ....
das darf doch nicht!

*Brados-*Kalträuchern kommt später ....


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

nun wieder zu unseren *B**rados*, also kalt geräucherten Doppel-Matjes, die wir gefangen, gekehlt, gesalzen und verarbeitet haben.

Holländische Matjes heissen etwas locker übersetzt in der Fischfangtradition soviel wie "junges Mädchen", wobei ein jungfräulicher Hering gemeint ist - eben einer, der noch nicht abgelaicht hat.

Gesalzen ist der Hering ja schon nach dem Kehlen (Ausnehmen), so dass ein gewisser Reifeprozess eingesetzt hat. Die Haut wird auch nicht abgezogen, weil wir ihn ja noch räuchern wollen. Die Bauchgräten sind zwar noch vorhanden, aber durch die Reifung so zart, dass wir sie kaum spüren.

Ein Freund hängt die Matjes immer an Doppelhaken auf, sicherer ist es jedoch, wenn wir ihn auf ein Gitter oder Rost in den Ofen legen. Das Rost bitte vorher mit Pflanzenöl einreiben, damit wir die Brados auch gut wieder abheben können.

Den Doppel-Matjeshering also auf der Haut auf das Gitter legen und das Räuchermehl mit einer glühenden Eierkohle oder einem Lötbrenner entzünden. Das Buchenmehl sollte nicht brennen sondern langsam durchglühen, wobei die Temperatur, sicherlich abhängig von der Aussentemperatur, zwischen 25 - 30 Grad warm sein dürfte.

Zwischendurch immer mal nachsehen, wieweit das Räuchermehl in der Schle abgebrannt ist und bedarfsweise erneuern. Nach 4 Räuchergängen und ungefähr 8 Stunden war es im Herbst bei uns soweit, die *Brados* waren goldgelb und fertig zum Essen.

Einen davon kann man zwar warm verdrücken, aber die anderen sollten schon abkühlen, um die nötige (bissfeste) Konsistenz zu bekommen! Ein langer Weg, aber nicht umsonst sind Brados auch im Handel ziemlich teuer!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.Vom Doppel-Matjes zum Brados


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

....und die Frage taucht noch auf - wie lange können sie denn aufbewahrt werden, die* Brados* .......

Sicher eine gute Frage, und da sie kaltgeräuchert wurden, ein, zwei Tage mehr als andere geräucherte Fische, aber besser man isst sie am nächsten Tag als einige Tage nach dem Räuchern, denn frisch ist frisch und später ist gerade bei Fisch manchmal zu spät!

Besonders im Sommer sollte man sie schon in die Kühlung legen und auch in angemessener Zeit an temperierter Luft gewöhnen, damit sie wieder das leckere Rauch-Aroma haben.

Das gilt übrigens für alle geräucherten Fische: Wenn der Biss auf total kaltes Geräuchertes kommt, dann ist das für uns alle als Räucher-Fans kein Genuss! Soviel Gourmets sind wir doch mittlerweile, sonst würden wir hier nicht lesen oder schreiben!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

wird´s jetzt wärmer? #c

Per PN erreichte mich die Frage, ob bei der Matjesherstellung das Blut des "jungfräulichen" Herings zur Bildung des typischen Matjesgeschmacks benötigt wird.

Jo, das ist so, denn es treten Enzyme aus der Bauchhöhle aus, die zur typischen Matjes-Geschmacksverstärkung unbedingt benötigt werden. Enzyme sind wichtig und verleihen dem Hering den besonderen Geschmack. Bei der Kehlung werden alle Organe des Fisches entfernt, nur die zu der Zeit große Bachspeicheldrüse bleibt erhalten. Von ihr kommt u.a. auch der typische Geschmack.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...............................*

.Auch ohne Räuchern ist der Doppelmatjes ein Genuss!


----------



## Spöket16 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger,
besten Dank für Deine so umfangreichen Ausführungen zu den BRADOS. Habe alles verfolgt und mir vorgenommen, im Frühjahr, wenn die neuen Heringe da sind, so eine Aktion auch mal zu starten.   |wavey:

Dann PETRI


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, Du alter Spalter!

Ich kann den weißen Sch..ß bald nicht mehr sehen.
Wenn das so weiter geht ziehen die Heringe erst zu Pfingsten in die Schlei und nicht zu Ostern.
Zur nervlichen Entlastung muss der gute Auchentoshan (Single Malt) heute wohl helfen!!!:m
Ps.: Die sogenannte Bauchspeicheldrüse des Herings ist kein Organ im direkten Sinne einer Drüse. Sie ist im gesamten Bauchraum verteilt und haftet zum größten Teil am Darm (kleinste Teilchen). Deshalb soll der Darm zu größten Teil im Fisch verbleiben; damit sich die Enzyme entwickeln können. 

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

da haste recht, die Enzyme, die zur Matjesherstellung notwendig sind, treten aus der Bauchhöhle aus, wodurch der typische Matjesgeschmack entsteht.

Beim Kehlen des "jungfräulichen" Herings werden eben nicht alle Innereien entfernt, sondern nur das Herz, die Kiemen, Magen und Vorderdarm, der hintere Teil des Darms mit der großflächigen *Bauchspeicheldrüse* bleibt.

Damit Deine vom Malt nicht geschädigt wird, solltest Du vorsichtshalber im April oder Mai den Malt an die Schlei mitbringen und gerecht ( #6 )aufteilen. 
*
Geteiltes Leid ist eben halbes Leid!*


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Soll man bei dem Wetter räuchern?


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Welch ein Winter, alle sind dem weissen Zeug und dem Frost überdrüssig. Komme auch nicht weiter draussen. Weder am Boot noch am Räucherofen. 

Aber bald geht es wieder auf Hering und Makrelen. jeeeehaaaaaa


----------



## Upi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Aber bald geht es wieder auf Hering und Makrelen. jeeeehaaaaaa


 

Moin!
Naja auf Makrelen da wirst aber noch etwas dauern!
Ich schaffe es nicht mal einen Termin zum Makro angeln hin zu bekommen, dabei fahren die Kutter bei mir vor der Nase herum. #d


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

Makrelen sind natürlich immer "dankbare Opfer" im Räucherofen und wer so nahe an der (ostfriesischen) Nordseeküste wie Upi wohnt, dem dürfte als Allerletztem nicht entgehen, wann sie da sind und vor allem beissen.

Da haben wir es als Binnenländer schon etwas schwerer und müssen auf die Meldungen unserer Boardies vertrauen. 

*Dann hat man doch das Gefühl: 
*"Machst ja kaum noch rausfahren, wenn seit einer Woche kein einziger Schwarm gesichtet wurde!"

Um zu zeigen, dass es mit Makrelen auch noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, war gestern ein Besuch in Bremerhaven in der Fischbratküche gegenüber dem Hauptbahnhof ein Muss (gut und günstig), eine Übernachtung in dem Riesenhotel ATLANTIC direkt an der Weser und natürlich auch ein Einkauf bei www.p-seifert.de eingeplant.

*Für die Makrelen-Fans*: Mit Makrelenfilets kann man geräuchert mehr als nur Pfeffermakrelen, Zwiebelmakrelen und Paprikamakrelen im Räucherofen zaubern.

Nun hat das Geschäft im Angebot sogenannte Frühlings-Makrelen-Filets, natürlich geräuchert, mit einer sehr bunten kleingehackten Gemüsemischung auf dem geschnittenen Filet - die Filets sehen nicht nur gut aus sondern schmecken auch so!

Die Auflage besteht aus rotem Paprika, kleingeschnittenen Frühlingszwiebeln, winzigen Karottenstücken und weißen, ganzem Pfeffer. Natürlich wird alles liegend auf den Rosten im Ofen geräuchert, wobei die Metallteile vorher mit Pflanzenöl eingerieben werden. Ein Abheben ist dann später nach dem Räuchern unproblematisch.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.Ein Kümmerling passt dann auch dazu! #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, na da sehen die Makrelenfilets doch besser aus als das weisse Zeug weiter oben. Sieht echt lecker aus......

@Upi, na ich sehe das Positiv. Wir sind auf dem Wege zu den Makrelen und weg vom weissen Dr...k


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

mit Makrelen lässt sich schon eine Menge als Räuchermeister machen, wobei sie im ganzen, besonders wenn sie nicht die größten sind, immer leicht in den Ofen gehängt werden können aber auch als Pfeffermakrelen, in vielen "Spielarten" sind sie nach beendetem Räuchern äußerst schmackhaft.

Nicht so toll fand ich sie in einer Auflaufform mit allerlei Gemüse und Sahne, da sie dann einen ziemlich starken fischigen Geschmack entwickeln. Mag nicht jeder......

Wer jetzt noch Makros vom letzten Sommer in der Gefriertruhe hat - die müssen als Fettfische dringend raus.|licht  Jo! 
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere die schon längst *vergessen*?

Ab nächstem Wochenende soll es wärmer werden, dann müssten hier auch Berichte folgen, mit Bilder wäre schon besser.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Ab nächstem Wochenende soll es wärmer werden, dann müssten hier auch Berichte folgen, mit Bilder wäre schon besser.




Hehehehehehe, so weit sind wir schon. Wir freuen uns über +2 Grad und reden übers wärmer werden. Stimmt ja auch. Letzte Nacht hatten wir hier -10 Grad. Ist ja immerhin ein Temperatursprung von 12 Grad. Meine Quelle sagt auch noch keine Verbesserung voraus.

Also werden wir noch warten und warten und warten. Ich hoffe das die Ostsee bis Ostern wieder aufgetaut.#d#d


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

hab nächste Woche Urlaub.
Da werde ich die Gunst der Stunde bzw. der Temperaturen nutzen und noch mal gaaaaaaanz langweilig einige Schweinefilets und Lachsseiten durch den Rauch schieben.
Bis auf paar Barsche ist der Tiefkühler dann leer und muss mit fertigen Sachen wieder gefüllt werden ...


----------



## Upi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auf der neuen DVD von Fisch&Fang ist auch ein Bericht über´s Kalträuchern im Pappkarton nicht schlecht erklärt das ganze, nur hat der mit Salz und Zucker gepökelt das kannte ich noch nicht.
Kennt jemand das Mischverhältnis?


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Upi,

mein Onkel hat zum Kalträuchern immer halbe/halbe Mischung genommen. 
Soweit ich weiß hat sich noch keiner beschwert.:m
Mal sehen was Cliff (Karauschenjäger) dazu sagt!?

Ps.: Ich kann jetzt den weissen Dr..k echt nicht mehr sehen. Soviel Whisky gibt's gar nicht!!!:c#d

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich nehme 45 gr. (Pökel-) Salz und 10 gr. Rohrzucker je Kg Fleisch, bei Fisch 50 gr. Salz ...


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Upi schrieb:


> Auf der neuen DVD von Fisch&Fang ist auch ein Bericht über´s Kalträuchern im Pappkarton nicht schlecht erklärt das ganze, nur hat der mit Salz und Zucker gepökelt das kannte ich noch nicht.
> Kennt jemand das Mischverhältnis?




Gaaaaanz früher, als Bengels, nur aus Spassssss:

Früh raus zum angeln.
"Kleines" Lagerfeuer (Buche, Esche) gemacht, ausgehen lassen, "Räuchergut" ordentlich gesalzen, auf Grillgitter daneben auf die Erde, Kiste drüber war nach'm halben Tag auch "gut" - naja - Bengels eben. |kopfkrat |uhoh: #6
Danach "Brand im Hals" wie die kaukasischen Bergziegen.

Und übers Feuer kam vorab schon mal der Knüppelkuchen oder die eben geangelten Fische am Stöckchen ... :g

War 'ne geile Zeit. :vik:


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tulpe, willst Du uns hier völlig fertig machen?????
Bei dem Wetter sowas Geiles zu schreiben.... ich glaub's einfach nicht!!!!
Na klar war das die schööööööönste Zeit, die wir wohl alle hatten.:c:c:c
Da muss der Single Malt ja schon wieder herhalten.:m:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

sehe ich auch so, aber jetzt sind wir wieder in der Gegenwart angelangt, sage ich mal so als Pragmatiker!

Heute toller Tag mit viel Sonnenschein, ich hoffe, nicht nur im Nordwesten, keine 12 Grad Minus mehr, wie Jochen schreibt, und ich wäre versucht, wenn ich das geahnt hätte, wenigstens mal einige Forellen in den Ofen einzuhängen. Ich bin, was das Räuchern angeht, jetzt ziemlich "jippelig" und könnte sofort anfangen.

Ich habe sogar schon grobkörniges Meersalz ohne Jod gekauft (ist eine Ecke teurer), aber soll ja besser sein. Hoffentlich löst sich das auch so gut auf wie das herkömmliche Speisesalz, das sicherlich die meisten von uns nehmen.

Noch ein bißchen warten.................. ?

*
(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................................*

.


----------



## aal60 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Vor dem Räuchern steht das Fangen, .... sind erst 2 Forellis
auf Eis, vom 29. Dez.09 .






Aber schöne Grösse ca. 500g ausgenommen. 

Ich will Fische fangen und auch bald räuchern ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Zitat aal60:
> Ich will Fische fangen und auch bald räuchern ...


Jo, das wäre eigentlich der richtige Weg, aber ein paar Leute unter uns, ich schließe mich ausdrücklich nicht aus, sind leider nicht so "hammerhart" #6  wie Du und deshalb müssen wir, wenn es denn demnächst mit den Temperaturen steil bergauf gehen sollte, auf unsere "Eisernen Reserven" in unseren Tiefkühltruhen zurück greifen.

Die beiden Trouts sehen einfach gut, schier und glatt aus, von meiner Seite ein herzliches PETRIE! 
Viel Spaß beim Räuchern und natürlich beim Verzehr, das wünscht


*Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, morgen früh soll´s losgehen, 
denn heute abend habe ich zwar nur 7 Forellen in guter Küchengröße aber immerhin in Salzlake 1 : 60 zusammen mit Lorbeerblättern und kleinen Rosmarinzweigen eingelegt und morgen früh will ich doch mal räuchern

Man hat ja förmlich schon Entzugserscheinungen, was das Räuchern angeht, und morgen geht es denn auch wieder los! Denn mit einem 9,5 KW-Gasbrenner sollte es gelingen, die Temperatur im Ofen auf 80 bis 90 Grad hoch zu beamen, trotz niedriger Temperaturen.

Also schauen wir mal, denn wir sollten das "Feld" nicht den eisenharten "(!) Kalträucherern" so ohne alles überlassen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karrauschenjäger
................................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, da ist Post gekommen aus Oldenburg. Wie die nur immer an die Adressen kommen.|bigeyes|bigeyes

Da bin ich aber mal wieder gespannt wie das Ergebnis ist. Hattest Du die Forellis oder haste die heute gefangen?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

jetzt könnte ich ja sagen, bei meinem Job wäre das kein Problem, aber Du selbst hast Dich mit Deiner HP ins IT gestellt und darum weiß ich das halt. Ich hoffe, unsere aktuelle Vereinszeitung gefällt Dir. Falls noch jemand Interesse hat .....

Heute nachmittag habe ich zwar noch einen Eisangler (auf Barsch) auf dem Gr. Bornhorster See mit ca. 15 cm dicker Eisschicht gesehen, aber meine Forellen stammen aus dem Eis meines Gefrierschrankes.

Warten wir also ab, ob ich es morgen hin bekomme, auch ohne Isolierung des Ofens die nötige Temperatur zu bekommen. Schließlich muss alles am Anfang auf 80 Grad hoch, damit die Fische überhaupt gar werden.

Na gut, schaun mer mal .......


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, in meiner obrigen Antwort steckt natürlich auch reichlich sarkasmuss. Das Du die Adresse daher hattest habe ich mir schon gedacht. Erst dachte ich das ich die Zeitungen von ehemaligen Wettkampfanglern bekommen habe, ich war zu meiner Aktiven Zeit öfter bei euch In Oldenburg. Und die Jungs öfter in Nordhorn. Bei den Vergleichsangeln hier bei uns am See war ich nicht immer schlecht. Bei euch im Küstenkanal war ich der voll Honk.

Aber nu zurück zum Räuchern. Bin wie gesagt gespannt auf das Ergebniss.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, 

also mit einem 9,5 KW-Gasbrenner funktioniert das Räuchern in meinem Thueros-Ofen, ungefähr 125 cm hoch und mit einer Grundfläche von 40 cm X 35 cm, und natürlich auch nicht irgendwie isoliert. Und das bei NULL Grad Aussentemperatur!

Mit meinem Gasbrenner 4,5 KW hatte ich bei solchen  Temperaturen Schwierigkeiten, die Hitze im Ofen auf 80 Grad  zu halten. Mit dem größeren Brenner zog heute morgen die Temperatur im Ofen rasant an, ich musste zwischenzeitlich die obere Klappe und auch die Vordertür öffnen, um die Hitze nicht auf 100 Grad ansteigen zu lassen.

Man kann also auch bei Minus 6 Grad mit einem solchen Gasbrenner einigermaßen schnell die erforderliche Gartemperatur hinbekommen, ohne dass man Bedenken haben muss, die Fische seien nicht durch.

Die neun Forellen, alle in Küchen-Portionsgröße, waren denn auch insgesamt gegart. Wenn es denn mit Forellen in der Größe im Winter klappt, sollte es auch bei allen anderen Fischen, natürlich auch mit Aalen, hinhauen.

Jedenfalls mit einem solchen Gasbrenner - also lieber einen etwas größeren, den man immer noch zurück drehen kann, als einen zu kleinen, der´s nicht schafft.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

die Realkauf-Forellen (7,90€/kg) sehen aber gut aus.:m
Was will man machen, wenn der weisse Dreck sich nicht verzieht. 
Laß sie Dir schmecken!#6

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ralfi!
Ich glaub das nicht, er als geduldeter Ostfriese!

Du sollst Umsätze machen und nicht dicke Sprüche ablassen!

Woher weißt Du das - gibt es REAL jetzt auch schon im befreundeten Ausland wie Ostfriesland? 

Jedenfalls sollten wir dafür sorgen, dass wir beide an der Schlei im Frühjahr genügend Heringe im Boot haben, um auch mal den Hering zu Matjes oder Lachshering zu verarbeiten und natürlich später zu essen!
*
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, mein lieber Cliff,

die Forellen von REAL sind gar nicht schlecht. Ich lese auch immer die Werbeprospekte am Wochenende und REAL ist nicht weit von Dir, da kommt der alte Sherlock bei mir wieder durch!!!:m
Wir haben den REAL-Markt in Norden, aber ich bekomme meine Forellen sonst auch frisch für 8,-€/kg von Bernie.#6

Ich freue mich schon auf unsere Tour zur Schlei. Das Boot lasse ich am 9. April ins Wasser. Mein Kumpel Rüdiger kommt mit. Wir bleiben wohl bis Sonntag. 
Im Moment habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass der Winter bis Pfingsten geht!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

so ist das im Leben, denn zander-ralf, irgendwo im ostfriesischen Niemandsland  :q, sozusagen jenseits von Gut und Böse, bekannt durch die zahlreichen Ostfriesen-Witze,  ansässig geworden, 
inmitten einer fischreichen Wasserlandschaft, die aus Prielen, Tiefs, Großes und Kl. Meer und zahlreichen Kanälen dazwischen besteht (blöd, wer da noch nicht geangelt hat, man fängt sich dumm und dämlich!), denkt natürlich sofort bei meinen Forellen, die ich in den Ofen gehängt habe, sie müssten von REAL stammen.

Nein, die Forellen stammen nicht von REAL, denn hier rund umzu gibt es insgesamt 3 Forellenanlagen und die setzen auch immer nur eine Größe ein. Ansonsten freue ich mich auch schon auf die Schlei!


*Munter bleiben 
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Na ja, sie könnten aus dem Sortiment kommen!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Es klappt also mit einem 9,5 KW-Gasbrenner, denn bei Temperaturen von unter NULL Grad im Winter würde man mit dem 4,5 KW-Gasbrenner, der sehr oft angeboten wird, nicht unbedingt auf die richtige Temperatur im Ofen kommen, die notwendig ist, um den Fisch auch zu garen.

Natürlich gehört auch eine gewisse "Standfestigkeit" bei der Kälte dazu, denn wer keine Zündsicherung an seinem Brenner hat (wie ich), der sollte, solange der Brenner in Betrieb ist, doch dabei stehen bleiben und falls die Flamme erlischt, ihn erneut schnell wieder anzünden, sonst ergeht es ihm wie Fisch-Wollo, einem Anglerkollegen, dessen Räucherofen implodierte, wobei seine Forellen immer noch in der Erdumlaufbahn umherschwirren und nicht mehr gesehen wurden.

Also: Mit Zündsicherung ist besser!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................
*
der keine mehr jagt, weil sie ja* Fisch des Jahres 2010* geworden sind.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sehen, wie immer, gut aus Deine Forellen!#6
Ich hoffe auch schon auf Deine Erfahrung mit Heringen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ne ne, 
man nicht so geschmeidig, vielleicht habe ich die Forellen ja auch auf diese Weise bekommen, denn mittlerweile ist hier das Eis auch schon 15 cm dick, auch wenn der Schnee darauf immer noch schmilzt. Aber Eisangeln ist hier ausdrücklich erlaubt! Und zwei von den Flitzpiepen liegen ja schon am Eisloch.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

jetzt geht´s ja schon fast nicht mehr, das Eisangeln, denn die Tagestemperaturen bewegen sich mittlerweile konstant über den "Strich".

Da müssten jetzt aber ein paar Räucher-Berichte eintrudeln, denn die Temperaturen im Ofen bis 90 Grad sind doch leicht zu erreichen. Und außerdem - der "Japps" auf Frischgeräuchertem sollte auch schon wieder (oder immer noch)  da sein - also Fische in die Lake, morgen früh Räuchern und ein paar Fotos und ein schöner Bericht!

Darauf warten wir eigentlich........................

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................
*
.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moin zusammen... hab mal was neues ausprobiert... 3 ganze forellen und 6 filets
dafür musste ich leider 2 räuchergänge veranstalten... und 1 filet ist runtergefallen
die 3 ganzen forellen sind fertig und sehen total super aus und die (nur noch) 5 filets sind noch im Rauch.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja, 

Jogi, Du hast bestimmt wieder Eierkohlen aus dem Braunkohlen-Tagebau-Kombinat "Solidarität" unten in Deinem Räucherofen gekloppt, dann wird das auch nix!

Das A und O beim Räuchern von Fisch ist wirklich,  dass man die Filets mit Haut hoffentlich gut abtrocknet, so dass sie sich wie "Echsenhaut" anfühlt. Einen guten Test kann man mit Makrelenfilets machen, denn wenn die an der Unterseite, der Haut, richtig trocken sind, kann man sie auch nach erfolgter Räucherung sehr gut vom Rost abheben.

Leg die Filets auf ein Gitter oder Sieb, trockne sie restlos, dann passiert das auch nicht, dass eines davon herunter fällt!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

Heute morgen dicke Aufräum-Aktion - 27 Fahräder und jede Mange Müll aus dem Fluss gezogen. Ist ein bißchen  Off-Topic- aber was solls!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

nenene, ich hab doch nur einmal das mit der Kohle gefragt... haftet das jetzt ewig an mir??? ich habe nie damit geräuchert (bzw. geheizt) ich habe immer nur mit elektro-heizung geräuchert. im übrigen sind die filets und auch die ganzen forellen super geworden.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

In Ordnung, Jogi,

ich seh da auch kein Problem, aber Filets räuchern (und richtig schmackhaft machen) ist eines der schwersten.

Besser kannst Du jeden Fisch, wenn er denn auch nicht zu groß ist, gut in den Ofen hängen, aber Filets einhängen und räuchern,da  tun sich schon die vermeintlichen Experten ziemlich schwer.

Denn oftmals klatschen diese Fisch-Leckerbissen runter, bevor sie überhaupt Feuer bekommen haben. Hat schon mal jemand geräuchertes Pangasius-Fischfilet gesehen? 

Natürlich nicht, denn der ist von der Konsistenz her viel zu weich. Also ich könnte den nicht räuchern - aber vielleicht versucht das mal jemand!?  Das wäre doch einen Bericht wert!
*
Nicht verzagen
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

naja... normalen fisch räuchern klappt bei mir gut...
aber ich hab grad die filets mal probiert und mir waren die etwas zu rauchig...

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

....zu rauchig?

Geschmacklich oder vom Aussehen her (?), das wäre noch interessant.

Manchmal setzt sich bei bei schlechter Verbrennung oder "Verqualmung" so etwas wie Ruß auf die ehemals weißen Schnittflächen des Filets ab - das wäre natürlich fatal!

Das ist ähnlich wie jetzt im Winter mit einem Kaminofen, man muss bei der Luftzufuhr für die optimale Leistung sorgen, damit die Scheibe vorne nicht zu gequalmt wird und das Holz optimal verbrennt. Das sieht man an der Flamme; das ist das, was wir so als Holzgas bezeichnen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Gasbrenner müssen genauso wie ein Gasherd mit "harter, stahlblauer" Farbe brennen, sonst rußen die darüber hängenden Fische ein. Es ist total ekelig, wenn man zuvor mit einer Serviette einen geräucherter Aal erst mal abwischen muss, bevor man ihn verzehrt.

Wenn zuviel "Gelbrot" in der Flamme ist, dann brennt das Gas nicht (fast) rückstandslos und die Fische bekommen möglicherweise den Ruß ab - und das ist dann nicht ganz so schön!

*Was ist zu tun? *

Die Sauerstoffzufuhr muss neu reguliert werden (Schieber am Brenner), in der Gaszufuhr am Brenner sind z.B. Spinngewebe (habe ich schon gehabt) oder der Gasdruck ist zu minimal (Gasflasche beim Händler tauschen).

Mit Gas heizen ist zwar sicher, aber gewisse Umstände sind immer zu beachten!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> ...
> Mit Gas heizen ist zwar sicher, aber gewisse Umstände sind immer zu beachten!
> ...



Dazu zählt auch, das die "Sommerbuddel" im Winter schlecht funktioniert: man(n) benötigt sg. Wintergas mit höherem Propananteil.
Butan "funktioniert" nur bis etwa bis kurz über den Gefrierpunkt, Propan dagegen bis etwa - 35°C, bedingt durch die unterschiedlichen Siedepunkte der beiden "Flüssiggase"


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich finde, man sollte nur mit Holz und /oder Spänen räuchern !

Alles andere (Strom, Gas) sagt nur aus, das Derjenige einen schlechten Ofen hat, bzw den nicht in Griff kriegt...

Ich räucher beruflich, und weiß wovon ich rede !


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tja - wo ich die ersten male Rauch geschnuppert habe, benutzte man noch eine fast 9m² große Räucherkammer.
Und mein Onkel konnte sich auch immer herzlich über die "Jahrmarkt-Räucheröfen" amüsieren: "... Räucher damit mal 14 Tage Salami oder Schinken" - kopfschütteln, ... "aber die Rauchwurst ham'se wirklich gut hingekriegt".

Und wenn man dann zur Miete wohnt und die Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind und der Ofen eher ein "Schränkchen" ist, freut man sich schon über einen gut regelbaren Gasbrenner.
Klar gehts auch richtig Klassisch und ein kleiner Vorrat fertig gespaltene Buche liegt ja im Keller - für "besondere" Anlässe.

Den schönsten Räucherofen hat eh ein Schulfreund:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

cooler ofen. So einen hätt ich auch gern.
Also meine Filets waren vom geschmack her zu rauchig.
Aber gut, das war ja eigentlich auch nur eine Notlösung, weil ich nur noch filets hatte. Aber nächstes mal kommen wieder ganze Fische in den Rauch.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Zitat Tulpe2en schönsten Räucherofen hat eh ein Schulfreund:






[/QUOTE]

Na gut, das Teil sieht ja wirklich edel aus und ist sicherlich  eine Zierde für jeden Garten, nur hat nicht jeder einen so tollen Garten und/oder soviele Feldsteine, um einen solchen Ofen zu mauern, wobei auch noch einiges handwerkliches Geschick dazu gehört.

Wer zur Miete wohnt, muss sich mit dem Ofen zufriedengeben, der die optimalen Ergebnisse für einen selbst bringt, und der auch irgendwo zwischen den Häusern passt, ohne das sich jemand über Rauchentwicklung beschwert, das gilt insbesondere für unseren Freund Tulpe2, denn seine Ergebnisse hat er hier schon anschaulich dargestellt und die sind #6 !

Was den Ofen angeht, jeder nach seiner Fasson, was platzmäßig und finanziell machbar ist, denn es macht sicherlich Spaß, Fleisch oder Fisch zu veredeln, aber das ist nicht das Wichtigste auf der Welt. Gottlob gibt es noch schönere Sachen....

Mit Holz würde ich nicht mehr Räuchern, denn Holz ist schlecht temperaturmäßig einzustellen, mit Gas geht das viel leichter - wer möchte heute noch gerne einen NSU Prinz fahren wenn er er einen AUDI Quatro haben kann.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

achso... du meintest eben noch was zum Gasbrenner, wegen ruß und so... (karauschenjäger) ich habe eine elektro-heizung im ofen und bin damit zufrieden. die temperatur bekomm ich damit auch bei minusgraden hin.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Tulpe,

Dieser Ofen wird auch nur mit Holz / Spänen beheizt ?

Zieht er denn auch richtig... ?

Weißt du, bzw der Eigentümer, wer den gebaut hat ?

Der Mann muß ja ,,Ahnung ,, gehabt haben .. ???


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> @ Tulpe,
> 
> Dieser Ofen wird auch nur mit Holz / Spänen beheizt ?
> 
> ...



Der "Erbauer" lebt leider nicht mehr, mein Kumpel hat das Haus vor gut 10 Jahren gekauft.
Den Ofen haben wir komplett saniert, z. B. den Kamin komplett mit Schamott ausgemauert.
Der Raucherofen ist mit Blech ausgeschlagen, die Mauernuten wurden im Blech nachgedengelt. Die Esse ist mit einer Klappe ausgestattet.
Unten ist ein Unterbau vom Wäschekessel mit der Feuer- und Aschetür eingemauert.
Da die Höhendifferenz zwischen Feuertür und Esse gute 2,5 m beträgt ist auch ein beachtlicher Zug vorhanden - kleines Feuerchen reicht.
Die ersten "Feuerproben haben Nerven gekostet, egal was wir versucht haben - wir sind immer bei 120 ... 140°C gelandet (leerer Ofen).
Letztlich haben wir aber 'rausgefunden wie es geht: Die Klappe in der Esse war die Lösung.


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mal ein Überblick zu den Größenverhältnissen:


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Der "Erbauerr lebt leider nicht mehr,



Woran soll denn der Erbauer gestorben sein.... ? an Rauchvergiftung ?

Nein, mal im Ernst. Es würde mich echt mal interessieren, was man dir da so erzählt hat ?


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Erzählt wurde nichts, mein Freund hat damals ein leeres, unsaniertes Haus in R'hagen über Makler gekauft "Besitzer verstorben" und konnte mit dem "Ofen" nix anfangen:"Haben die hier früher drin Teer gekocht?".
Nu räuchere ich aber schon einige Jährchen ...


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nö, Teer wurde da nie drin gekocht!
Vor deinem Freund haben da Studenten drin gewohnt !
Die haben da allerlei Mist drinne verbrannt !!!

Im hinteren Teil muß noch eine ,,Geheimtür,, sein ????


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> ...
> Im hinteren Teil muß noch eine ,,Geheimtür,, sein ????



Hab Ihm schon gesagt, dass da nix mit Teer war.

Sach bloss Du kennst das Teil?
Die Tür zum "Holztrocknen".


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Sach bloss Du kennst das Teil?
> Die Tür zum "Holztrocknen".



Kennen.....?

Es war mal mei Haus . ICH habe diesen Ofen gebaut ! :g

Straße sag ich mal nicht, aber es ist die NR. 9 ! #6

Da ist auch noch ein Stromanschluß neben dem Ofen... 
Unterirdisch gelegt.
War mal eine Lampe da. Noch eine stand am Teich!!!


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aber Hallo - Hut ab!!! #6

Mal Abgesehen von ein paar Rissen und dem Schamott war der Ofen/Kamin sehr gut in Schuss und funktionierte auch - tut mir leid, dass ich das mit dem Vorbesitzer falsch im Hinterkopf hatte. Die Studenten wusste ich noch, hatten ja aber nichts mit dem Räuchern zu tun.

Auf jeden fallt wird Dein Bauwerk wirklich in Ehren gehalten und es muss auch regelmäßig seinen Zweck erfüllen.

Der Teich ist auch komplett überholt und statt der Lampe ist da jetzt 'ne Luftpumpe dran.


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Studis haben aus dem Ofen eine Müllverbrennungsanlage gemacht !...daher die Risse !

Die Regelklappe wird kaputt gehen, wenn zu viel Hitze im Schloot aufsteigt. reparieren geht nicht, weil man da im Guten net ran kommt...

Den Schuppen hinten habe ich auch gebaut !

Lebt der ,,Bahnschwellenkompost,,mit dem Feuerwehrhänger noch ? |kopfkrat

Da liegt auch noch ein 9.000 Lieter Faß in der Erde !!!


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bahnschwellenkompost lebt noch, nur die unteren sind 'rausgeflogen. War da nicht auch 'ne Beeteinfassung?

Der Schuppen ist auch generalüberholt, ganz rechts wurde es 'ne richtige Laube.
Der Apfelbaum neben dem Teich ist leider eingegangen, aber der Teich sieht jetzt so aus:


----------



## Sterni01 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

oh man, was habe ich da Steine reingeschleppt !!!!!!!!!!!!

Manchmal bin ich ja noch in der Nachbarschaft, wollen wir uns da nicht mal treffen ?


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wäre ja cool - zum räuchern?


----------



## aal60 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wofür ein Forum nicht Alles Gut ist .... .   => Kontakte


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

He Sterni,

Du glaubst, gar nicht, wie toll ein Räucherofen ist, 
der über Stunden die Temperatur konstant hält ... :vik:


----------



## Tino (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Mit Holz würde ich nicht mehr Räuchern, denn Holz ist schlecht temperaturmäßig einzustellen, mit Gas geht das viel leichter - wer möchte heute noch gerne einen NSU Prinz fahren wenn er er einen AUDI Quatro haben kann.
> 
> *
> Munter bleiben
> ...


----------



## Sterni01 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich vergleiche das mal nicht mit Autos, sondern mit Grillen.
Ich hehme da mal das Beispiel eines Gasgrills:
Gas an, Temp auf nem Knopf ablesen , Fleisch drauf,fertig....

Hallooooo ? was hat das bitte mit Grill oder Kochkunst zu tun ?

So ist es beim Räuchern doch auch.
Ich würde mir jedenfalls nicht die Blöße geben, mit solchen Hilfsmitteln zu arbeiten.
Am Ende macht der Gaseinstellknopf die Arbeit, und der Mensch ist das Hilfsmittel !!!#d


----------



## Tino (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche das mal nicht mit Autos, sondern mit Grillen.
> Ich hehme da mal das Beispiel eines Gasgrills:
> Gas an, Temp auf nem Knopf ablesen , Fleisch drauf,fertig....
> 
> ...




Viel mehr passiert da auch nicht.
Damit kann ein 10 jähriger räuchern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tino;2839181]Viel mehr passiert da auch nicht.
> Damit kann ein 10 jähriger räuchern.


*So´n Quatsch*,
müsste ich jetzt auch sagen, aber dass wäre zu einfach, weil wir nämlich alle sehr unterschiedliche Räucheröfen haben und jeder Räucherofen, wenn mit einem Gasbrenner, so doch anders beheizt und "beräuchert" werden kann oder muss.

Na klar habe ich vor 25 Jahren auch in einem alten Ölfass mit Tür unten und Deckel und nassen Sack oben Aale, die ich noch in Reusen gefangen habe, geräuchert. Aber warum sollte man in diesen Zeiten, wo es ganz andere Möglichkeiten zum Räuchern gibt, mit kritischen Blick auf das Ofen-Thermometer überlegen, ob man dies oder das Hölzchen noch nachlegen sollte. Übrigens gab es einen Sparbrand vor 25 oder 30 Jahren auch noch nicht!

Jeder so, wie er möchte, die Hauptsache ist doch, dass die Fische oder was auch immer anschließend schmecken!
Die Fernsehköche stecken auch nicht mehr mit einem "Fidibus" das Holz im Herd an  .

Also die Geschichte mit Sterni und Tulpe2 und dem Feldstein-Räucherofen finde ich schon grandios; das es sowas gibt, einfach unvorstellbar! Vielleicht sehen und lesen wir noch etwas davon!?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Tino (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> *So´n Quatsch*,
> müsste ich jetzt auch sagen, aber dass wäre zu einfach, weil wir nämlich alle sehr unterschiedliche Räucheröfen haben und jeder Räucherofen, wenn mit einem Gasbrenner, so doch anders beheizt und "beräuchert" werden kann oder muss.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht,nur bringt man dann nicht solche hochnäsigen Vergleiche, das Holzräucheröfen von annodazumal sind und die Gasöfen die Hightec-Öfen vor dem Herrn.

Jeder mit seinem Ofen wie er mag...und das mit schönen und leckeren Ergebnissen#6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na gut  |pftroest:,

schieb Du auch weiterhin Deine Scheite ins Feuer (übrigens machen das die Großräuchereien in Bremerhaven auch so!), mein bester Feund auch, der schwört drauf (!) und wir schließen den Brenner an die Gasflasche, entzünden ihn und können alles bis zum Schluss fein regulieren. 

Ist doch prima, wenn das sogar ein 10-Jähriger schafft, wie Tino meint! Man sollte alle Altersgruppen in unserer Republik langsam an das Veredeln von Fisch und Hühnerbrüsten heranführen, weil das nicht nur etwas mit Nostalgie zu tun hat. Das hat auch etwas von "Back to the roots"! 

Jeder so, wie er es mag - bei mir sollten in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder einige Aale aus dem Frost dran sein, denn Fettfische müssen trotz anders lautender Bekundungen nicht so lange im Frost liegen. Besser ist es natürlich, sie frisch zu verarbeiten!


*Immer cool bleiben
rät Karauschenjäger
.................................*

.


----------



## Sterni01 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also Mädelz , das hier ist MEINE Meinung, muß ja nicht unbedingt stimmen:

Früher wurde Fleisch geräuchert, der Haltbarkeit wegen.
Heute ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Und grade / auch dort finde ich es nachdenkenswert, obich an mein Fleisch / Fisch, die Überreste von verbrannten Pro / Butan ran lassen muß ?
Sicherlich ist der Buchenqualm auch nicht grade gesundheitsfördernd, aber sooo viel nimmt man da ja letztendlich doch nicht zu sich.

Einen Sparbrand besitze ich auch. Das ist aber auch wieder so ein ,,Wessi-Sch..ß,, welches die Welt net braucht !!!

Die Feldstein- Räucherofenstorry haben wir jetzt per PN weitergeführt, da doch einige private Dinge nicht ins NET gehören.
Aber lustig war es schon... und ein wenig ,,Herzschmerz,, habe ich noch immer !!!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

da höre nicht nur ich sondern auch alle hier, die nicht total unsensibel sind, allerlei Weltschmerz über den Verlust heraus und wir wollen auch gar nicht wissen, wie alles zustande gekommen ist.

Wir sehen nur, Du hast Dir mächtig viel Arbeit damals gemacht und - das Werk war ohne Zweifel gelungen. Das schafft nicht jeder ! Dieses Monument sieht einfach gut aus, mit oder ohne Gasbrenner, meinetwegen auch mit Holz, und wir alle sind fest überzeugt, ich besonders, dass man richtig gut mit Holz darin räuchern kann.

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir wie bisher unsere Erkenntnisse und Ergebnisse in unterschiedlichen Trööts vorstellen und dann gibt es auch keine Diskrepanzen!

*
Das wäre so am besten
meint Karauschenjäger
................................*..

.


----------



## aal60 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Da ist Sterni auch auf meiner Seite nur Buchenholz-Heizer. :vik:

Ist zwar in der Garphase mehr Obacht zuhalten um die Zuluft und Temperatur zuhalten, aber meiner Meinung nach schmeckt man es auch raus.  

Aber trotzdem bin ich gerne in diesem Tröt. #6

Und Sparbrand ist was Feines, richtig angewendet ....  sagt ein Wessi.


----------



## Sterni01 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich finde nen Sparbrand rausgeschmissenes Geld !
Warum kann man denn das Mehl nicht gleich Schlangenförmig in die Glutwanne streuen ?
Ich mache meine Wanne voll und stelle je ein Blech , hochkant auf die gegenüberliegende Seite. So muß das Mehl auch Sförmig verglühen...


----------



## Tino (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich finde nen Sparbrand rausgeschmissenes Geld !
> Warum kann man denn das Mehl nicht gleich Schlangenförmig in die Glutwanne streuen ?
> Ich mache meine Wanne voll und stelle je ein Blech , hochkant auf die gegenüberliegende Seite. So muß das Mehl auch Sförmig verglühen...



Sicher kann man das machen.Wenn du es aber nur hinstreust bekommst du es nicht so angedrückt,damit es länger glimmt.
Ich bekomme locker 12-14h Kaltrauch mit meinem hin.Für die gleiche Zeit brauchte ich früher im Blecheimer fast die dreifache Menge an Buchenmehl.
Da alles Geld kostet (Räuchermehl) ist dieser Aspekt ja nun auch nicht so zu verachten.

Bevor ich Bleche hochkant hinstelle,kann ich sie auch direkt anschweissen.


----------



## reinhard_sn (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich finde, man sollte nur mit Holz und /oder Spänen räuchern !
> 
> Alles andere (Strom, Gas) sagt nur aus, das Derjenige einen schlechten Ofen hat, bzw den nicht in Griff kriegt...
> 
> Ich räucher beruflich, und weiß wovon ich rede !



hallo
räuchere im nebengewerbe gute 1000kg forellen im jahr in einem gewerbe räucherofen der mit gas betrieben wird.es ist ein beelonia fv mit digitaler steuerung und 20,9 kw.beliefere feinkostläden u.s.w. bis jetzt waren alle zufrieden und die nachfrage steigt stetig.

gruß reinhard


----------



## reinhard_sn (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Also Mädelz , das hier ist MEINE Meinung, muß ja nicht unbedingt stimmen:
> 
> Früher wurde Fleisch geräuchert, der Haltbarkeit wegen.
> Heute ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks.
> ...



*Propan - zum Heizen, Grillen, Kochen*


Mit Propan setzen Sie auf das richtige Produkt. Propan hat einen ausgezeichneten Heizwert mit sofortiger Heizwirkung. Es verbrennt rückstandsfrei und entwickelt weder Rauch noch giftige Gase. Propan ist leicht zu transportieren, bequem zu lagern und komfortabel zu nutzen. Die Unabhängigkeit von Versorgungsnetzen ermöglicht einen raschen Einsatz, einfache Montage und unkomplizierte Wartung. Propan ist aufgrund seines hohen Verbrennungswirkungsgrades allen anderen Energieträgern deutlich überlegen. Propan gehört auch dank seiner chemischen und physikalischen Eigenschaften zu den schadstoffärmsten Energien. Es hat einen hohen Reinheitsgrad und verbrennt ohne Ruß und schädliche Rückstände.


----------



## aal60 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



reinhard_sn schrieb:


> *Propan - zum Heizen, Grillen, Kochen*
> 
> 
> Mit Propan setzen Sie auf das richtige Produkt. Propan hat einen ausgezeichneten Heizwert mit sofortiger Heizwirkung. Es verbrennt rückstandsfrei und entwickelt weder Rauch noch giftige Gase. Propan ist leicht zu transportieren, bequem zu lagern und komfortabel zu nutzen. Die Unabhängigkeit von Versorgungsnetzen ermöglicht einen raschen Einsatz, einfache Montage und unkomplizierte Wartung. Propan ist aufgrund seines hohen Verbrennungswirkungsgrades allen anderen Energieträgern deutlich überlegen. Propan gehört auch dank seiner chemischen und physikalischen Eigenschaften zu den schadstoffärmsten Energien. Es hat einen hohen Reinheitsgrad und verbrennt ohne Ruß und schädliche Rückstände.


------------------------------------------------------


@reinhard_sn, hast Du einen Vertrag mit einem Gaslieferanten ? :q:q:q:q


----------



## reinhard_sn (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Und grade / auch dort finde ich es nachdenkenswert, obich an mein Fleisch / Fisch, die Überreste von verbrannten Pro / Butan ran lassen muß ?

habe das gelesen und nicht geglaubt,das mit den überresten vom gas. dann mal im netz nachgesehen und das gefunden.

einen vertrag habe ich nicht,aber einen guten preis ausgehandeld.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin allerseits,

das Wetter wird ja richtig gut, heute morgen schon Sonne mit leichtem Wind - das richtige Wetter, um mal wieder seinen Räucherofen anzuschmeissen, sofern man vielleicht noch etwas Räuchergut im Gefrierschrank hat (der eigentlich schon gegessen sein müsste)!

Also mein Gasbrenner verbrennt sein Propan für mein Empfinden rückstandslos, da riecht nix nach Gas und der Fisch wird auch nicht irgendwie dunkel mit Ruß oder etwas in dieser Richtung angekokelt.

Eine Freundin hat in der Küche einen Gasherd und die Töpfe sehen von unten sauberer aus, als wenn sie auf einem Elektroherd gestanden hätten. Wenn ich mir alles früher überlegt hätte, dann würde in meiner Küche auch ein Gasherd stehen: Kein Geruch, Energie sofort da und auch umgehend abgeschaltet, stahlblaue Flamme - das hat doch was!


@reinhard: In Deinem Beitrag fehlt noch was?!|kopfkrat


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Sterni01 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Warum heißt es denn immer : Gas schmiert ???
Alles was in der Küche auf den Schränken steht, erhält nach einer gewissen Zeit einen ekligen, schmierigen Film...
Physikalisch ist es schon nicht möglich, das Gas rückstandslos verbrennt !
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,117378,00.html

hüstel....


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Zu gut Deutsch: keine Schadstoffe.
Gas schmiert:
Beim Kochen und vor allem beim Braten werden winzige Partikel im heizen (Ab-) Gasstrom mitgerissen, angebrannt uns setzen sich als Kondensat an Gegenständen ab.
Bei Elektroherden, insbesondere Ceran und Induktion, kann seitlich kaum ausreichend Gas (Luft) erwärmt werden um Partikel mitzureißen. Geringfügige Verschmutzungen entstehen trotzdem: Wenn der Deckel abgenommen wird ...


----------



## Sterni01 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP5GMXR5RMQ


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> ...
> Physikalisch ist es schon nicht möglich, das Gas rückstandslos verbrennt !
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,117378,00.html
> 
> hüstel....



Auf was für ein "Gas" bezieht sich der Spiegel?
sg. Stadtgas? Erdgas? Buthan? Propan? handelsübliches Flüssiggas (LPG)? Gasgemische? ...
Nur "Stadtgas" (gibt es bei uns so nicht mehr) und Erdgas haben unkontrollierbare Verschmutzungen, alles andere ist fast "rein".
Übrigens: Hab letztes Jahr meine Wohnwagenheizung zerlegt und gereinigt (VOR dem Gas-TÜV) - ich hätte es mir sparen können, so sauber war der Brennraum, lediglich geringe Korrosionsspuren hab ich abgekrazt. "Schmierig" war darin nichts.


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP5GMXR5RMQ



Welches Gas ist Betriebsmittel der Heizung?


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Lü,

bei jeder Art von Verbrennung entstehen Rückstände. Voraussetzung einer guten und sauberen (weitestgehend!) Verbrennung ist die richtige Flammeneinstellung.
Wie Karauschenjäger schon schrieb: ... wenn z.B. bei Propangas eine blaue durchgehende Flamme zu sehen ist kann man von einer sauberen Verbrennung ausgehen. Wird sie gelb oder gar rötlich stimmt das Gemisch nicht und es werden Schadstoffe erzeugt. Gleiches gilt auch für Erdgas.


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Lü,
> 
> bei jeder Art von Verbrennung entstehen Rückstände. ....




Jepp.

Wenn ich z. B. Wasserstoff verbrenne entsteht Diwasserstoffoxyd.
Oder Kohlenstoff: Kohlenstoffdioxyd
Oder Kohlenwasserstoffe: da entstehen Diwasserstoffoxyd und Kohlenstoffdioxyd. Auch nicht Aufregend.
Für Stickoxyde reichen hier die Temperaturen noch nicht.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2842052]Jepp.
> 
> Wenn ich z. B. Wasserstoff verbrenne,  entsteht Diwasserstoffoxyd.
> Oder Kohlenstoff: Kohlenstoffdioxyd
> ...


Also für alle, die genauso wenig mit dem physikalischen Ergebnissen z.B. von Propangas-Verbrennung im Ofen wie ich umgehen können und versuchen, die Antworten zu verstehen - es gibt offensichtlich keine negativen Auswirkungen auf das Räuchergut  und alle, die glauben, dies doch im "Unterbewusstsein" zu verspüren, sollen auch weiterhin ihre Holzscheite in die Feuerklappe einschieben - und wir alle sind zufrieden! So einfach ist das!
*
Das ist hier ja fast so wie Flower-Power! Ganz toll!*
*

Gerade deshalb munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................................*

.


----------



## reinhard_sn (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo sterni
du schreibst.
Einen Sparbrand besitze ich auch. Das ist aber auch wieder so ein ,,Wessi-Sch..ß,, welches die Welt net braucht !!!

ich weiß,früher war alles besser,in bestimmten gegenden der republik brauchte mann den fisch nur eine nacht auf den balkon hängen,am anderen tag hatte er farbe.

gruß reinhard


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> ich weiß,früher war alles besser,in bestimmten gegenden der republik brauchte mann den fisch nur eine nacht auf den balkon hängen,am anderen tag hatte er farbe.
> gruß reinhard
> 
> *oder er war wech!*


Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und wir beschäftigen uns mit der Gegenwart!

 Oh Mann, die Zeiten sind seit 20 Jahren vorbei, wir sind in der Gegenwart, und jetzt wollen wir räuchern und uns austauschen.

*
Besinnen wir uns auf heute
KARAUSCHENJÄGER*
......................................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...  wir alle sind zufrieden! So einfach ist das!
> *...*.



So wollte ich das verstanden wissen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

jeder muss selbst sehen, mit welcher Heizquelle er (oder sie) seinen Räucherofen auf Temperaturen bringt, ob mit Holz wie ein Freund von mir, der übrigens super Räucherergebnisse erzielt (Stichwort: Hängende Pfeffermakrelen-Filets) oder wie zander-ralf und seine ostfriesischen Seeräuber/Likedeeler (Erle und getrocknete Weidenrinde) oder ich und einige/viele andere mit Propangas und dem hier viel zitierten Gasbrenner.

Nicht viel halte ich von den Komplettangeboten in einigen Preiswert-Angelgeräte-Katalogen wie "verzinkter Räucherofen mit 2,50 KW-Elektroheizung".

Von den verzinkten Stahlblechöfen wurde hier bereits berichtet ;+  , nicht sehr freundlich, 
und die 2500 Watt-Elektroheizung bringt nur im Sommer die entsprechenden Ergebnisse, die man in Form von fertig vergoldeten Fisch auch seiner Familie präsentieren möchte. Das habe ich alles schon ausprobiert!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!

die drei mir bekannten Energiequellen für´s Räuchern, die da sind GAS, Holz und Strom für die Elektro-Heizschlange halte ich ja noch für durchaus akzeptabel, einer unserer Räucherer (Name spielt hier keine Rolle)  fragte denn mal an, wie es mit Eierkohlen und Braunkohl-Briketts gehen könnte und jetzt stellt einer der User noch die Frage, wieso es mit dem von ihm installiertem Brenn-Spiritus beim Räuchern nicht so klappt.

Oh Mann, das ist doch die Stunde, das man sich langsam fragen muss, was noch alles möglich zu sein scheint.

Aber das ist auch nicht die Frage, denn man könnte unten noch Elektrokabel, gepresste Holzbrikett und Kamelsch....e, wenn sie denn trocken genug ist, ´rein packen, um Hitze zu erzeugen und den Räuchervorgang einzuleiten, aber irgendwo hört es auf.

"Back to the roots!" (Zurück zu den Wurzeln!) würde ich sagen, wenn einem Gas oder Elektrizität nicht zusagt, dann wie von altersher HOLZ, aber lasst bitte die Finger von allen anderen Heizquellen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ..., aber lasst bitte die Finger von allen anderen Heizquellen!
> ...



Wieso - Grillkohle (-Briketts) gehen doch auch, z.B. im Kugelgrill. 
Allerdings: die Temperatur ist dann nur über die Menge regulierbar. |bla:


----------



## Upi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!
Ich hab auch schon mal etwas von Buchenholz-Grillkohlen gehört das damit geräuchert wird dass könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, aber alles andere nee Danke!!!

Ich hab Sonntag schön meine 12 Forellis über Buchenholz schmackhaft gemacht!!! Lecker Lecker #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2849183]Wieso - Grillkohle (-Briketts) gehen doch auch, z.B. im Kugelgrill.
> Allerdings: die Temperatur ist dann nur über die Menge regulierbar. |bla:


Na gut, die braucht man u.U. auch zum Kalträuchern, um die Pfanne mit dem Buchenmehl oder den Sparbrand in Gang zu setzen. In der Gebrauchsanweisung für meinen Thüros-Ofen wurde auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man in der Schublade, die mit zum Ofen gehört, Eierkohlen zum Räuchern entzünden kann. Darin habe vor meiner Zeit mit einem Gasbrenner auch mehrere Male Holz entzündet, mit nicht so tollem Erfolg, und außerdem hat sich die Edelstahl-Schublade durch die Hitze gewaltig verzogen.

@ upi: SUPER - man muss schließlich auch mal wieder anfangen mit dem Räuchern, sonst verlernt man´s total!#6


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Sterni01 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Upi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich hab auch schon mal etwas von Buchenholz-Grillkohlen gehört das damit geräuchert wird dass könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, aber alles andere nee Danke!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Da ist kein Buchenholz mehr drin !
> Das wurde vom Köhler in einem Meiler verkokt, zermalen und wieder gepresst. Glimmt/ glüht also nur, qualmt nicht....


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

denke ich auch mal, dass bei der Herstellung von Grillkohle, egal ob zerstoßen oder in (Grill-) Briketts gepresst (letztere waren auch bei meinem Thüros-Ofen in der Betriebsanleitung aufgeführt), nicht mehr soviel von dem Holz "übrig bleibt", dass mal in einem Meiler aufgestapelt wurde.

Gibt es überhaupt noch Meiler, wie die Älteren unter uns sie mal in irgendeinem Schulfilm gesehen haben? Kaum vorstellbar, dass so ein rußgefärbter Geselle an unterschiedlichen Stellen am Meiler die oben auf liegenden Grasplacken öffnet, damit dort oder hier noch ein wenig Sauerstoff mehr hinein gelangt.

Na gut, Grillkohle wäre, wie Tulpe2 richtig sagt, auch noch zum Erhitzen und Räuchern im Ofen geeignet, wobei die Regulierung wirklich nur über die Menge entscheidend ist.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Naja,

Grillkohle wäre sicherlich eine Art Ersatz für Buchen- oder Eschenholz, aber wenn man nicht mit dem altherbrachten kleinen Holzscheiten zum Garen und anschließendem Räuchern heizt, sollte es zumindestens Gas- bzw. Elektro-Energie sein, um auf die richtige Temperatur zu kommen. 

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Naja,

hört das denn gar nicht auf, denn das Bild mit meinem Räucherofen mitten im Schnee passt doch wieder heute. Es hat geschneit und wenn man auch hemmungsloser Optimist sein will, es sieht nicht so aus, als wenn es wärmer wird.

Zwischendurch habe ich auch mal eine Rutsche Forellen geräuchert und Nachbarn und Freunde überrascht, aber wenn´s doch filigran werden soll, so richtig tolle Pfeffer- oder Zwiebel-Makrelen-Filets, dann  hab´ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock, bei 1 Grad über NULL so etwas zu zelebrieren, da braucht es (Aussen-)Temperatur und Motivation.

Beides fehlt mir im Moment, gebe ich gerne zu!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.Eine Frühlings-Pfeffer-Makrele - das sieht doch gut aus oder?


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja Cliff, bei dem Wetter fehlt es an jeglicher Motivation. Aber es soll doch mal irgendwann besser werden.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, da das Wetter ja etwas besser wird, wäre es schon interessant ob jemand seine Rest Fische die unbedingt geräuchert werden sollten noch geräuchert werden?

Ich würde auch gerne, aber ich wollte mein Boot bis Ostern für die Ostsee fertig haben.


----------



## Tino (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich habe keine Restfische mehr ,alles weg.

Ich mach mir nur Gedanken wann ich zum angeln komme.
(Wetter)#q


----------



## Josef S. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Roland S.

Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Zu deinem Beitrag vom 11.07.09. Die Gasheizung, die du da als deine eigene ausgibst, ist eine Originalgasheizung von JOST-Räucherschränke, wie übrigens auch der Räucherschrank, den man auf den Bildern sieht. Das ist der RS 40, auch wenn du den Aufkleber entfernt hast. Außerdem sind deine Fischhaken auch original Jost-Aufhängehaken und das rote Pulver ist die Gewürzmischung Forwue, die man auch von Jost beziehen kann und nicht nur ein wenig Paprika.
|peinlich


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Josef S. schrieb:


> ...
> Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben....



Da steht nirgends was von Eigenbau, nur von Brenner befestigt ...
Wo steht was von Paprika?
Mit Paprika (Pulver) im Räuchermehl klappt das Räuchern eh nicht - das wird elendig bitter ...
Raucherhaken sind weder auf seinen Bildern zu sehen, noch gibt er irgend welche Kommentare dazu ab ...

Und nu'? #q

... hier noch mal zum leichter finden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134093&page=9


----------



## Josef S. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Roland S. schrieb:


> Hallo,Karauschenjäger der Sud und die Räuchermischung stammen nicht aus dem Geschäft.Der Inhalt Räucherschale besteht aus 1/3 Erlen-2/3 Buchenmehl und Wacholderzweige das rote ist nur süsser roter Paprika mit einigen Gewürzen + 1Glas Wasser 0,2l,da glimmen die Spänne doppelt solange.Die Schollen mit 50gr Salz pro 1 Liter Wasser sind etwas salzig und die Makrele hat die 90 Grad nicht vertragen.Geschmacklich 1A.


 
Hier der Beitrag





und hier das Bild.

Ich kenn die Gewürzmischung, da ich sie selber verwende.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=120514&d=1256754279


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Josef S. schrieb:


> ... Zu deinem Beitrag vom 11.07.09. ...



Wie gesagt, Paprika bringt gar nichts in der Glut.
Und wenn er die "Fertigmischung" nun doch verändert hat?
Anzeigen?

Datum passt aber gar nicht. Du stellst eine Behauptung auf und in der Quelle steht nichts dazu.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2693621&postcount=238

... und immer noch kein Hinweis auf falsche Herkunft der Haken.
Soll man jetzt das gesamte Forum durchsuchen, ob "Roland S." irgenwo was zu Räucherhaken gesagt hat?

PS.: Buche/Wacholder verwende ich auch aus Tüten und mische alles Anlassbezogen auch mit weiteren Zutaten - bin ich auch ein Betrüger - sprich "von der Wahrheit abgekommen"?


----------



## Josef S. (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Roland S. schrieb:


> Welche Fasche Bier:qder kleine Stutzen ist eine Zündsicherung(wenn die Flamme aus geht kommt kein Gas mehr) es sind 3 Öffnungen für Luftzufuhr das reicht aus.Das habe ich mir von einem Premium Hersteller abgeschaut,wie man den Brenner am besten befestigt.


 Ich denke mal, daß aus dieser Äußerung durchaus abgeleitet werden kann, daß die Gasheizung selbstgebaut sein soll.


----------



## Tino (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Josef S. schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, daß aus dieser Äußerung durchaus abgeleitet werden kann, daß die Gasheizung selbstgebaut sein soll.




Mal ehrlich,hast du nicht ein bisschen viel Fantasie?|kopfkrat

Also ich leite da garnichts ab.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Josef S. schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, daß aus dieser Äußerung durchaus  abgeleitet werden kann, daß die Gasheizung selbstgebaut sein  soll.



Da lesen wir doch am besten den ganzen Satz und picken keine Teile aus verschiedenen Sätzen heraus:



Roland S. schrieb:


> ... Das habe ich mir von einem Premium Hersteller abgeschaut,wie man den Brenner am besten befestigt.



Gut - nicht gerade die beste Grammatik, aber wo hat wer einen Brenner gebaut? |kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Uiiihhh ich glaube ich bin im falschen Thread, worum geht es hier plötzlich??? Bitte klärt mich doch mal auf.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ... worum geht es hier plötzlich??? Bitte klärt mich doch mal auf.



... brauchst nur ab 641 lesen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2864701&postcount=641


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo das habe ich, komme aber nicht auf den Sinn das ganzen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Der "Sinn":
"Meckern" über etwas, was so wie bemeckert nirgends behauptet wurde ...


----------



## jottweebee (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Noch nicht ganz dabei und nörgeln. Guter Einstand. Namen merken!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na wat soll´s......

...14 Tage dem Winter entfleucht Richtung Fuerteventura bei 25 Grad PLUS (versteht sich!), habe ich leider keine Räucherei oder geräucherte Fische dort gesehen, wohl aber eine Anzahl Angler, die sich mit Schwimmbrot und einer Menge kleiner Drillinge, aber auch mit Wasserkugel und Einzel-Hakeln beködert mit Tintenfischstücken versucht haben, den PESCADOS nachzustellen, dies mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg.

Im Klartext: Fische räuchern scheint dort nicht so der Hit zu sein, aber die verschiedenen Fischsuppen in den "Restaurants" der kleinen Fischerdörfer waren auch nicht verkehrt, einfach lecker!

Was angeboten wurde, war geräucherter Ziegenkäse und das war´s schon. Also müssen wir selbst wieder ans Räuchern gehen - der Winter ist vorbei und es gibt keine Ausreden mehr. |rolleyes

Ich muss mal schauen, was ich außer Aalen und Forellen noch im Gefrierschrank habe. Das muss in den nächsten Tagen alles in den Rauch!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

Fische gab es genug und dann noch das:  
Fischen mit einer 7 m langen Kopfrute unter erschwerten Bedingungen (der Kollege stand auf dem glitschigen Abflussrohr der Ortschaft Morro Jable und hatte sogar Erfolg bei Angeln!)


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

morgen früh soll es losgehen mit dem Räuchern und heute Abend wird ein Teil der Fische aus dem "Frost" geholt, denn viel länger sollte man sie nicht über den Winter "retten"!

Die Wanne mit dem jodfreiem Meersalz, grobkörnig, steht schon bereit, und die richtige Mischung 1 : 60 (1 Liter Wasser zu 60 Gramm Salz) bei 10 - bis (höchstens) 12 Stunden Einlegezeit wird dann angemischt, vielleicht noch einige Lobeerblätter und einige kleine Zweige Rosmarin dazu (der Glaube kann manchmal Berge versetzen, dass es hilft!) und dann geht es los!

Morgen früh bis auf die Fische kommt alles wieder raus aus der Wanne, die Fische mit frischem kalten Wasser abspülen, Abtrocknen mit Küchenpapier und dann rein in den Ofen zum endgültigem Trocknen - das dauert ein bißchen!

Und der Rest - natürlich morgen .................

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Mirdin (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moin moin Karauschenjäger,

ich habe Dir vor ein aar Tagen eine e-mail über das Angelboard hier geschickt, wollte mich für die Geburtstagsgrüße im Januar bedanken - habe ich erst vor ein paar Tagen gelesen. Danke.

Bin zur Zeit seit ein paar Tagen im Thread über " Ofenneubau aus Holz ?" unterwegs.

Gruß

Mirdin - Falk


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, Danke, Falk,

werde ich gleich lesen und Deine Beiträge zum "hölzernen" Räucherofen habe ich auch gelesen, sogar Deinen versteckten Hinweis mit Schmunzeln gelesen, dass einer Deiner vorherigen Öfen auch schon in Flammen aufgegangen ist, wobei ich Dich immer noch beglückwünschen kann, dass nicht auch noch Dein Kaminholz ganz dicht dabei (wie auf dem Foto erkenntlich) und alles andere in Flammen aufgegangen ist - Glück gehabt!

Vielleicht doch besser einen Ofen aus (wie auch immer) Eisen?
Bei mir soll es morgen früh losgehen, das Räuchern macht doch immer wieder Spaß!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
......................*...

Und weil ich schon mal ein Bild von dem unerschrockenen Angler in Morro Jable auf dem Abflussrohr der Ortschaft  eingestellt habe, hier noch die Fortsetzung, als ihn die große Welle erwischte! Das ist wirklich Angeln unter erschwerten Bedingungen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

jetzt ist es wieder soweit:

Der Winter ist (hoffentlich) vorbei und jetzt sollen die Fische, Aale, Wittlinge, Forellen und Makrelenfilets,  erstmal in die Salz-Lake, garniert mit original griechischen Lobeerblättern und Rosmarinzweigen, um dann morgen früh nach Spülung und Trocknen in den Ofen gehängt bzw. gelegt zu werden.

Na dann - Glück auf - man ist ja schon ein wenig aus der Übung!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Tino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> jetzt ist es wieder soweit:
> 
> ...




Dann Gutes Gelingen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, schön das Du wieder da bist. Aus dem Urlaub und gleich wieder am Ofen. Respekt dafür. Bei mir dauerts noch. Boot ist wieder wichtiger. Ostern naht.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, EXTRA für Jochen,

es hat alles prima geklappt, naja, bei dem 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner (!), und weil ich im Urlaub schon 2,5 kg zugenommen habe, habe ich einiges gleich in der Nachbarschaft ofenwarm verschenkt 
(Das Leben ist ein Nehmen und Geben!), 
manche glauben das aber nicht,  und speziell für GPS Junkie stelle ich erstmal das Foto mit dem gebräunten Wittling rein.

Einen von der Sorte habe ich gleich mal warm verdrückt, einfach lecker, und deshalb solltest Du in der Ostsee versuchen, unbedingt welche zu fangen. Sie eignen sich  wirklich als Räucherfische.Einige Bilder folgen noch....................

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

also 2,5kg zugenommen hast Du!
Das wird ja immer schöner. Dann bekommen wir das Boot ja gar nicht mehr ins Gleiten!#d
Morgen hole ich den Kahn aus dem Winterlager, am nächsten Mittwoch geht der Trailer zum TÜV und bis zum 8. April ist alles klar.
Ich hoffe die Heringe wissen das auch und treffen pünktlich ein!!!:m

Melde Dich mal.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, 

die meisten der Fische, die noch im Frost lagen, sind heute morgen in den Ofen gewandert, alles wurde richtig trocken getupft, Papier-Küchentücher eignen sich dafür gut, der Gasbrenner wurde entzündet, damit das Trocknen schneller vor sich geht und so hingen dann 4 Wittlinge, 3 Refos, 5 Aale und 6 Makrelenfilets (letztere lagen auf der bekannten Alu-Grillschale, die Tulpe2 propagiert hat) im Ofen und warten darauf, dass die Hitze erhöht wurde.

Also das muss man schon feststellen, mit 9,5 Kw ist besonders bei solchen Temperaturen die gewünschte Hitze von ca. 80 Grad ganz schnell erreicht.

Zweimal musste ich dann noch das Räuchermehl in der bekannten Metallschale auswechseln, beim ersten Räuchern hatte ich kleine Wacholderzweige drauf gelegt und dann waren die Fische fertig - einen Wittling habe ich noch Ofenwarm verspeist, einfach lecker!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, das sieht ja schon wieder super aus. Das mit den Wittis werde ich überlegen. Hauptsächlich gehts aber auf Dorsch. Da ich im Herbst nicht soviel gefangen habe wollte ich den Gefrierer wieder damit füllen. 

Heute habe ich meine Satelitenschüssel von der einen Seite auf die andere Seite gebaut. Die Photovoltaikanlage ist unterwegs. Dann habe ich das Toplicht an ´s Boot gebaut und auch den neuen Geber fürs Echolot. Morgen wird wieder alles zusammen gebaut und dann hoffentlich am Sonntag letztmalig fürs erste auf Zander und Samstag ins Holz. 

Mal schauen ob es auf der Ostsee auch noch ein paar Platte gibt die dann anschließend in den Rauch wandern. Aber erstmal wird der Accu angesetzt zum Bohren der Löcher im Bodenblech. Ich freue mich nämlich schon auf solch schöne braune Fische.


----------



## Mirdin (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moin Gerd - Karauschenjäger,

sag mal, was redest (schreibst) Du da meinen Ofen schlecht ?

Ich lese die Beiträge ja auch erst einmal "diagonal" und lese nur genau, wenn mich etwas anspricht.
Aber Du hast wohl meine Beiträge über meinen Holzräucherofen viel zu schnell gelesen. Nichts ist da vorher abgebrannt,und als in meinem - ich hatte ihn Dir hier ja gezeigt - einmal die Fammen hoch schlugen, war alles mit dem Tür schließen wieder in Ordnung.
Auch steht der Ofen auf einem Bild zwar neben dem Kaminholz, aber da stand er nur, als ich das Foto machte.
Zum räuchern fahre ich ihn doch ein zwei Meter nach draußen auf die Betonplatte.

Alles klar ?

gruß

Mirdin - Falk


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

zurück von einem Trip trotz des Dauerregens hier im Nordwesten aus Emden, im Fabrikverkauf einiges an Matjes und sonstwie Eingelegtem dort bei Fokken & Müller mitgebracht, 

www.emder-matjes.de    (unbedingt den Film in der HP anschauen!)

und dann noch nach Winschoten in Holland gefahren, weil die Niederländer bekanntlich für Dosenbier kein Pfand nehmen (eignet sich deshalb besonders für den nächsten Norwegen-Trip). Man braucht die leeren Dosen dann nicht zurück zu bringen.

@ mirdin: Möchte natürlich nicht Deinen Räucherofen schlecht "schreiben", allerdings hatte ich es bei meinem Besuch so verstanden, als sei Dir schon mal einer abgebrannt #c !?
Jeder von uns liebt seinen Räucherofen genauso wie seine Ehefrau, der eine mehr, der andere (etwas) weniger........

Ich bewundere alle Leute, die mit einem selbstgebauten Holz-Räucherofen die Fische vergolden, für mich wäre das nichts, denn dann hätte ich immer "Muffe", dass mir auch mal einer abfackelt.
Ich ziehe dann doch einen Ofen aus Metall oder selbstgemauert aus Stein vor - das wäre mir sicherer!

@ Jochen gpsjunky: Schön, dass die Renovierung Deines Bootes fast beendet ist. Wenn´s dann in der Ostsee keine Wittlinge sind, Platte schmecken auch sehr gut, wenn sie lange genug im Rauch hingen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Hier noch einige Bilder vom letzten Räuchern gestern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

die Sonne scheint und es wird wohl ein schöner Sonntag #6 !

Heute mittag steht ein Trip nach East-Freezland, genauer nach Moordorf bei Aurich, Angelgeräte-Wessels, an, denn dort ist Verkaufsoffener Sonntag, und eine Reihe namhafter Angelgeräte-Firmen hat dort die Stände aufgebaut - tolle und günstige Angebote - wer noch nix vorhat .......

Beim Räuchern von *Pfeffermakrelen-Filets *scheiden sich, was das Einbringen im Ofen angeht, immer noch die Geister.

Ein Freund hängt die Makrelen-Filets an Doppelhaken im Ofen auf, nachdem sie von ihm mit grob geschroteten buntem Pfeffer bestreut (und mit der Hand angedrückt) wurden, einige legen sie, die Filets, so auf ein Gitter im Ofen und wieder andere legen sie auf die bekannten Alu-Grillplatten, die aber, wie Tulpe2 es macht, einige Löcher in den unten liegenden Riefen haben müssen. Dann kann die austretende Feuchtigkeit besser abfliessen!

Beim Aufhängen im Ofen könnten sicherlich eine Anzahl der geschroteten Pfefferkörner herunter fallen, und dann die beiden Löcher im Filet vom Doppelhaken, beim auf dem Gitter legen kann es wiederum passieren, dass sich die Filets nur sehr schwer vom Gitter wieder lösen lassen und die Haut beschädigt wird. Das hatte ich schon mal!

Vermutlich müsste man im letzteren Fall die Filets zunächst mal sehr gut getrocknet in den Ofen einbringen und während des Garens bzw. Räucherns einmal den Fisch drehen.

Den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Drehen abzupassen, ist ziemlich schwierig. 
Tulpe2 hatte dazu mal etwas geschrieben - bei ihm scheint es zu klappen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

.....am Mittwoch will ich noch mal räuchern und ich werde dann die Sherry-Matjes von Fokken & Müller aus Emden

www.emder-matjes.de

einfach mal mit in den Ofen hängen, ausser den Aalen und Forellen, die noch vergoldet werden sollen - man kann allerlei mal ausprobieren, um zu erkunden, wie es später schmeckt!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

immer nur Fisch, und von den Emder Matjes, sind noch genug Spezialitäten im Kühlschrank, ist auch zu einseitig.

Deshalb findet mein nächster Räuchertrip erst nach Ostern statt, denn die restliche Aale und Forellen sollen noch aus dem Frost heraus!

Aber zu Ostern werden doch noch einige Mitleser/Mitschreiber unter uns räuchern und ihre Erfahrungen in die Tasten kloppen oder?

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aber ...

...wer noch während der Osterfeiertage mit seinem GaSBRENNER räuchern möchte, sollte heute noch dafür sorgen, dass die Gasflasche gut gefüllt ist.

Oftmals wird das nämlich vergessen und dann kommt das große (leider negative) AHA-Erlebnis ..... wohl dem, der eine Tankstelle in der Nähe hat, die auch Gasflaschen umtauscht, aber die hat nicht jeder!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

,


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So Ihr lieben, ich melde mich dann mal für 5 Tage ab. Ich werde mal schauen ob ich noch den einen oder anderen Dorsch fangen kann. Morgenfrüh um 4.00Uhr gehts Richtung Fehmarn. Ich freue mich schon.

Also bis die Tage und immer schön räuchern.


----------



## Upi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!
Das ist mein ergebnis vom 1 April + 7 Forellen aber die kennt ja jeder!

@Karausche
Kannst mir mal 2 Bilder von deiner Tonne schicken per E Mail einmal mit geschlossenen Türen und einmal offen so das die Tonne ganz drauf ist?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Upi;2890577]Moin!
> 
> @Karausche
> Kannst mir mal 2 Bilder von deiner Tonne schicken per E Mail einmal mit geschlossenen Türen und einmal offen so das die Tonne ganz drauf ist?


Moin und schönes (restliches) Osterfest,

die Forellen von UPI sehen doch wieder gut aus und haben sicher auch so geschmeckt #6

Zwei Beiträge vorher und auch schon weiter oben sind mehrere Abbildungen von meiner "Tonne", die eigentlich ein V2A-Räucherofen ist, hergestellt von www.thueros.de und in den ca-Maßen 40 cm x 35 cm und 125 cm hoch.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich für seinen Ofen auch so ein Untergestell bauen/schweissen zu lassen, damit man mit dem Brenner oder der Heizquelle nicht immer unten am Boden hantieren muss und auch den Ofen mit den Fischen in quasi Augenhöhe hat.

Ansonsten nutze ich hier gerne die Möglichkeit, auf unseren  *8.**Oldenburger Angelgeräte-Flohmarkt* am Samstag 10. April, ab 14 Uhr, beim Vereinsheim in Oldenburg-Tweelbäke hinzuweisen.
Weiteres unter PLZ 2


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Upi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!
Schau dir die Fische noch mal genau an bitte! Das sind Schleien!!
Nichts für ungut kann passieren.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

jetzt hab´ich meine richtige Brille auf; die Schleien sehen gut aus und haben hoffentlich auch gut geschmeckt.

Ich bin noch angemailt worden, wo ich meinen Gasbrenner, immerhin einen mit 9,5 Kw, gekauft habe. 
Bestellt bei www.der-spanien-shop.eu/

Dazu gehören noch 3 Stelzenfüsse, so dass man auch einen großen Topf oder eine Pfanne (Paella) drauf stellen kann. Die Füße habe ich abgeschraubt und stelle den Brenner so in die Brennkammer des Ofens, mit angeschraubten Füssen würde er nicht reinpassen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin noch angemailt worden, wo ich meinen Gasbrenner, immerhin einen mit 9,5 Kw, gekauft habe.
> Bestellt bei www.der-spanien-shop.eu/
> ...




Da es dort ab und Lieferprobleme bei den großen Brennern gibt, da: http://www.gas-shop-24.de/hockerkocher/hockerkocher.php
wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.

Ich würde mit Piezo und Zündsicherung enpfehlen - dann braucht man nicht die komplette Zeit daneben stehen.

(Hab die 7,5kW Variante m. Piezo und Zündsicherung)


----------



## Upi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

He!
Mein Ofen ist 1,80 x 0,5 x 0,5 m soll ich da einen 9,5 kw Brenner nehmen?
Bei den Preisen was die Dinger kosten werde ich meine umbauen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Meiner ist ca. 30x50x85.
Mit 7,5 kW komme ich auch bei Minus-Graden über 100°C.

Da müssten die 9,5 kW gerade reichen, 11 wäre wohl sicherer.

Ich hab aber noch ein paar Löcher ins "Bodenblech" gebohrt.


----------



## Upi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn man weiter sucht bekommt man die Brenner ja sogar schon unter 40€!
http://cgi.ebay.de/9-5-KW-Gaskocher-Profi-3-Fuss-Hockerkocher-9-5-KW-40cm_W0QQitemZ360249827578QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Camping_Outdoor_Camping_K%C3%BCchenbedarf?hash=item53e09020fa


----------



## Upi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Kann mir mal einer ein Bild zeigen wieviel Rauch so ein Ding erzeugt, im Einsatz.


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Upi schrieb:


> Wenn man weiter sucht bekommt man die Brenner ja  sogar schon unter 40€!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/9-5-KW-Gaskocher-Profi-3-Fuss-Hockerkocher-9-5-KW-40cm_W0QQitemZ360249827578QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Camping_Outdoor_Camping_K%C3%BCchenbedarf?hash=item53e09020fa



Wenn Du nicht bei -20°C Räuchern willst: schlag zu.




Upi schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer ein Bild zeigen wieviel Rauch so ein Ding erzeugt, im Einsatz.



Der Brenner?
Der macht gar kein Qualm.
Es kommt auf Deine Räucher-Mischung und Methode an.
Schau mal hier auf die erste Seite.
Meist ist es (außen) weniger als beim Kohle-Grill.
Ich wohne übrigens in einer Mietwohnung mit abgeschlossenem Hof.
Ab und an muss man halt die Nachbarn "bestechen".


----------



## Upi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab noch mal vorne gelesen, weiss jetzt wieder Bescheid!!
Danke hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## Upi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ähm noch was! @ Karausche
wieso ist das Fach wo dein Brenner steht offen da geht doch sehr viel Hitze flöten oder. Ich habe vorne in einem Bericht einen Ofen gesehen wo der Brenner in einer Schublade eingebaut war, was ist nun besser??


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nö,

dass die "Brennkammer" vorne auf ist, macht gar nichts, denn darüber ist ein sogen. "Lochblech" (Abbildungen sind hier auch in letzterer Zeit mehrere eingestellt worden) und da die Hitze  nach oben durch die Löcher steigt und in den Ofen gelangt, kommt nicht so viel nach vorne ´raus.

Wenn zu scharfer Wind weht, stelle ich einfach zwei Klinker auf die Seite links und rechts vom Brenner, so dass die Flamme nicht beeinträchtigt wird.

Aber immer dran denken: Die Luftzufuhr für den Brenner beim Regelhahn muss immer draußen sein, sonst funzt es mit der Verbrennung nicht. Darüber hat sich hier aber schon mal Tulpe2 ausgelassen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aber - 

ich gebe es gerne zu, ein kleines Problem habe ich auch mit dem Brenner und dem Lochblech darüber, dass die Hitze durchziehen lassen soll.

Seit ich nämlich den größeren Brenner in die Brennkammer eingeschoben habe, sind mir mittlerweile insgesamt 6 Poppnieten, die das Blech an der Ummantelung halten sollen, "weggebrannt".

Da muss ich wohl nacharbeiten und neue Poppnieten einziehen - keine Ahnung, warum die nicht halten. Ich glaube, die sind außen aus Aluminium und vielleicht brennen die deshalb wech?!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ... die sind außen aus Aluminium und vielleicht brennen die deshalb wech?!
> ...



Alu wird durch die Hitze brüchig und porös, da kann man eine (ausgeglühte) Stange mit 5 cm Durchmesser lächelnd durchbrechen.
Ich hab einfach das Blech herausgenommen und andersherum eingenietet. Jetzt sind die Nieten in der Kammer und nicht im Brennraum. Hält deutlich länger ...


----------



## Upi (6. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Brenner ist bestellt!


----------



## Upi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!
So Brenner ist da und gleich mal angeschlossen Funzt!
Heute noch mal schnell den Brenner in die Tonne gestellt und Ruck zuck über 100 Grad Toll bis da hin. Dann meine Schublade wo ich sonst mein Holz reinlege auf die Brennerfüße gestellt mit einer Handvoll Späne auch noch Toll aber der Qualm war nicht so toll da meine Tür ja ziemlich groß ist, also ein Stück Hartfaserplatte davor gestellt und dann fing es richtig an zu stinken nach Plastik. Die Platte war es nicht sondern der Brenner stinkt. Ich hoffe das das nicht so bleibt sonst?????


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Upi,

das Stinken vergeht. Das ist nur die Farbe vom Brenner und die Silikon-Ummantelung vom Piezo-Draht (kann der aber ab).
Auf der ersten Seite Siehst Du ja wie die Öfen so aussehen.
Wenn das Brennerfach zu doll als Winfang arbeitet: stell Ziegel davor ...


----------



## Upi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo ist in Ordnung werde den Brenner noch öfter anheizen bevor er richtig im Einsatz kommt. meine Tür ist 50x50 cm und der Brenner ist nur ca. 20 cm hoch aber das wird auch noch geändert morgen bei der Arbeit mal schauen was da so rum liegt. Ich muß ja auch noch eine vernünftige Späne Pfanne haben mach ich mir auch bei der Arbeit.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

kein Problem, denn wenn der Brenner NEU ist, stinkt er erstmal gewaltig. Und wenn er den Winter über draußen wie bei mir in einem "Verschlag" gelegen hat, fängt er ganz gewaltig an zu rosten (aussen), aber das macht nix, die Hitze bringt er ganz einfach immer noch, weil die Dinger so unkompliziert sind.

Und...wie Tulpe2 .... schon schrieb - ich stelle auch immer beidseitig Ziegelsteine in die Brennkammer, wenn der Wind zu sehr von einer Seite aus weht - das hilft! Nur die Luftzufuhr muss unbedingt draußen bleiben!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Upi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!
Ich hab schon einen Plan geschmiedet wie ich das mache, wenn fertig dann Bilder.
Eine alte Bratpfanne muß doch auch als Späne Pfanne gehen oder?


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Upi schrieb:


> ...
> Eine alte Bratpfanne muß doch auch als Späne Pfanne gehen oder?



Klar.
Doppelt einwickeln in Alu-Folie geht auch (je Paket ca. 300-500ml Späne).
Oben in die Folie mit 'ner Gabel Löcher stechen.


----------



## Upi (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Doppelt sorry!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

wenn man eine *(alte)* Bratpfanne nimmt (nicht dass Du von Deinem angetrautem Eheweib was in den Nacken bekommst!|krach: , denn die Ostfriesenmädels haben einen ziemlich harten Schlag!)
dann kann das eine (Pfanne) sein, bei der das Anglimmen des Buchenmehl ziemlich lange dauert, weil sie so einen dicken Boden hat.

Bei den Räuchermehl-Päckchen von Tulpe2 mit der Alu-Folie und den paar Löchern obendrauf kann das Qualmen schon sehr viel schneller gehen und wenn man merkt, dass das erste Päckchen verglommen ist, schiebt man eben das zweite vorbereitete Päckchen auf die Lochplatte oder was auch immer und es kann weitergehen mit dem Räuchern.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Ihr Stinker (Räuchermaxen!):q:q:q,

habe gerade meine ersten Schleiheringe aus dem Rauch geholt.
Die ersten, nur für mich und Mama, sind im kleinen Tischräucherofen gelandet. Bisher habe ich damit echt gute Ergebnisse bekommen. Klar, die Menge ist begrenzt aber zum "Ruckzuck-Räuchern" ideal.

Allerbest ut Brookmerland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Upi (18. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ zander-ralf
Man sehen die lecker aus! Guten Appetit!!!

Ich hab meinen Brenner noch 2-3 mal hochgefahren und nun stinkt der auch nicht mehr! Puh Gottseidank


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (18. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Upi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich hab schon einen Plan geschmiedet wie ich das mache, wenn fertig dann Bilder.
> Eine alte Bratpfanne muß doch auch als Späne Pfanne gehen oder?


Bitte, nimm keine pfanne mit teflon/PFTFE-beschichtung, beim hohen erhitzen zersetzt sich das teflon und es bilden sich extremst!!! giftige oxyfluoride. Am besten ne alte dünne gusseisenpfanne oder unbeschichtete alupfanne.#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Alu-Pfanne ?*

Wäre vielleicht auch nicht so gut, wenn ich an die Alu-Poppnieten denke, mit der meine Lochplatte, auf der das Räuchermehl zu gegebener Zeit stehen soll, befestigt war, denn die Nieten sind ganz schnell bei der Hitze "wech", also es ist nichts mehr davon zu sehen. Da sind nur noch Löcher im Blech!

Also, wie Tulpe2 hier schon schrieb, wäre Alu auch kein geeignetes Material beim Räuchern und bei den zeitweise herrschenden Temperaturen.

Besser nur Schmiedeeisen oder Edelstahl für die Pfanne, natürlich ohne (Kunststoff-)Griff - man sollte halt eine Wasserpumpenzange zum Festhalten bzw. Herausholen benutzen.
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (19. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also, das mit der alupfanne sollte auch gehen, zuminestens, wenn sie oberhalb eines lochblechs liegt. Sie direkt zu erhitzen, zuminestens mit einem so lesitungsstarken brenner, wie der karauschenjäger ihn vernwendet, bringt auf die dauer sicher weniger freude. Aber die von mir verwendeten räucherpakete in alufolie (oberhalb eines lochblechs, 4.5 kw brenner) wiesen nie starke veränderunegn/löcher an der alufolie auf, obwohl deren dick erheblich geringer als die einer alupfanne (ca. 3-5 mm) ist. |wavey:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

also ich bin versucht, das auch mit den von Tulpe2 propagierten Buchenmehl-Alupäckchen zu versuchen, denn sie sind geruchsneutral und nicht verbrennbar, oben mit dem entsprechend großen Löchern versehen, müsste das doch eigentlich die Lösung sein.

Wenn kein Dampf mehr kommt, einfach das zweite Päckchen rein, das ist es doch!

Dies Wochenende von Maasholm aus auf die Schlei und Heringe fangen, da müssten doch einige auch in meinem Räucherofen mittels Gasbrenner veredelt werden!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Upi (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Und was ist mit den alten Alutöpfen, die wurden früher auch so auf´s Feuer gestellt als die Öfen noch Ringe hatten etc. Die Öfen gibt es heute noch.


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> also ich bin versucht, das auch mit den von Tulpe2 propagierten Buchenmehl-Alupäckchen zu versuchen, ...
> .



War nicht meine Idee.
D-MAX: "Licence to Grill"


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2912466]War nicht meine Idee.
> D-MAX: "Licence to Grill


Na ja, wenn es die Licence zum Räuchern ist , so wir es kennen, dann ist es doch okay!

Mit Alu-Folie lässt sich doch allerhand anstellen, selbst die Fernsehköche verwenden sie. Und wenn man nach kleinen Einstichen im oberen Teil das Päckcnen mit Buchenmehl verwenden kann, umso besser!

Wobei ich immer noch auf meine mittlerweile verzogene Räuchermehlpfanne schwöre ......#6

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

auch wenn es heute morgen etwas kälter und vor allen Dingen windiger als in den letzten Tagen war, habe ich doch mal wieder meinen Räucherofen angeworfen, die Stangen eingelegt und den Gasbrenner auf TROCKNEN gestellt.

Gestern abend hatte ich 4 Forellen, 3 Aale und 3 Knurrhahnschwänze in die Salzlake gelegt und heute morgen nach 10 Stunden wurde das Wasser abgegossen.

Die Fische wurden mit Küchenpapier abgetrocknet, an Haken befestigt und eingehängt, wobei die Tür des Ofens noch etwas aufstand und die Flamme des Gasbrenner auf halbe Kraft gestellt war. So wurden die Fische schnell trocken.

Die Tür ganz geschlossen und den Gasbrenner mehr auf gedreht und schon sehr schnell wurde die Temperatur von ca. 80 Grad erreicht. Etwas über eine Viertelstunde später schob ich meine durch die Hitze verzogene Räuchermehlpfanne auf das gelochte Blech und bald darauf qualmte es schon mächtig. Diesmal habe ich den Brenner ganz ausgeschaltet, die Ofentemperatur fiel wieder auf 40 Grad und ich brauchte in dem nachfolgenden 90 minütigen Räuchervorgang nicht einmal das Buchenmehl wechseln - die Glut fraß sich so langsam durch und entwickelte genug Qualm.

Ein Aal wurde schon mal probiert und bestand den Geschmackstest; allerdings sollte man Aale besser erst am nächsten Tag verspeisen, weil sich dann Fett und Eiweiß mehr gebunden haben und nicht zu flüssig unter der Haut sind.

Als nächstes dürften die Heringe aus der Schlei dran sein, aber auch einige Aale warten noch auf ihre endgültige Vernichtung.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja moin auch Cliff, das sind ja mal wieder super Bilder. Wie ich heute erfahren habe sind die Heringe an der Niederländischen Küste auch angekommen. Dann werde ich mal nächstes We hinfahren und anschließend auch Heringe in meinem Ofen vergolden.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jupp,

danke für die Blumen, aber Dein Tripp auf der Ostsee dürfte doch auch nicht so erfolglos verlaufen sein, damit Du dann Deinen Räucherofen auch wieder anschmeissen und die Wittlinge vergolden kannst.

Im Mai soll es nach den Heringen vor Kappeln mit dem Boot wieder auf die Ostsee gehen, um den Hornis nachzustellen.

Mein großer Rosmarinstrauch hat den Frost nicht so gut überstanden und ich muss Teile daraus abschneiden. Rosmarin ist ein prima Gewürz beim Einlegen der Fische aber auch auf der Räuchermehlpfanne.

Wer Teile davon gebrauchen kann, denn dafür sind auch die verfrorenen Strauchteile gut, kann sie sich hier in Oldenburg bei mir (kostenlos) abholen.
*
So, dann noch ein schönes Wochenende 

wünscht Karauschenjäger
......................................*

.So sieht der Strauch aus


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

:-D ist ein bisschen zu weit für mich, aachen ist doch noch ne ganz andere ecke^^
Aber vielleicht pflanz ich mir auch nen Rosmarienstrauch, mal sehen

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, diesen Ostern habe ich nix Wittlinge gefangen. Die Dorsche waren sehr schwer zu überreden in meine Fischbox zu kommen. Dazu kamen Winde aus Richtungen die ich nicht so gerne habe, und Driften von (lt GPS) bis zu 6 km/h. Aber für die Zeit bis zum Sommer reichen die 18 Dorsche wohl. 

Also Rauch Technisch habe ich nix bekommen. Aber die Fische zum Räuchern kommen noch diesen Sommer. Dir Makrelen greifen in 6 Wochen bestimmt wieder an und ich dann auch.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na schade,

denn die Wittis machen sich doch immer gut im Räucherofen und auf die Makrelen, wenn sie sich dann demnächst wieder an der Küste sehen lassen, freue ich auch und hoffe, diesmal meinen Froster etwas voller zu bekommen.

Komme gerade von einem alten Freund, der heute geräuchert und seine letzten Packungen Makrelenfilets in den Ofen geschoben hatte. Die Pfeffermakrelenfilets sehen nicht nur gut aus, sie haben auch sehr gut geschmeckt.#6
Die beiden Filets sind natürlich schon den Weg allen Irdischen gegangen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Upi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!
Ich wollt meinen Gasbrenner jetzt auch wohl mal Testen da ich 10 schöne Forellen gefangen hab die veredelt werden sollen.
Was meint Ihr soll ich es erst mal mit 3 Stück probieren oder gleich volle Ladung? da es ja das erste mal mit Gas ist.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Upi, haste den Brenner schon mal "trocken" also ohne Fisch angestellt? Ich habe den dreimal vorher angehabt aber mein Ergebniss war nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Die Fische haben wohl geschmeckt, aber die FArbe fehlte. Als Tipp würde ich also sagen: Bitte vorher testen.

@Cliff: Uiiihhh die sehen aber wirklich gut aus.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ich würd erstmal 3 reinkloppen, dann kannst Du auch nicht viel Verlust machen, falls es nicht ganz so klappt, wie Du's haben willst. Wenn Du aber den Ofen voll hast, und es läuft was schief und die Fische sind für die Tonne, dann haste einmal fürn A***h genagelt.

Grüße
jogi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jupp,

sehe ich auch so, versuch es erst mal mit dreien, denn wenn das klappt, Du bist mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden, dann würde ich gleich am selben Tag noch den Rest hinterher schieben.

Aber wie Jochen schon schrieb, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du den Ofen mit dem neuen Brenner schon mal ohne Ladung hast durchgeheizt oder?

Mit dem dicken Brenner bist Du ruckzuck auf 80 - 90 Grad, verseh Dich da man nicht mit, und damit behutsam aufdrehen, aber vorher die "Ladung" gut trocknen lassen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

nachdem die Aussentemperaturen immer mehr steigen, sollte man auch beim Gasbrenner berücksichtigen, dass solche großen "Geschütze" von 9,5 bis 12 KW ziemlich schnell die gewünschte Gartemperatur erreichen und man immer mal die Tür des Ofens öffnen müsste, um die Temperatur konstant auf z.B. 80 Grad zu halten.

Der stete Blick aufs Thermometer nervt dann beim Räuchern und ich denke, es wäre besser, langsam die Temperatur hochzuschrauben, zumal man dies mit dem Knopf am Ventil des Gasbrenners ganz prima kann. Dann ist der gesamte Räuchervorgang sehr viel entspannter und man muss nicht dauernd versuchen, die Temperatur einigermaßen konstant zu halten.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

määääänsch... sehen die wieder geil aus... ich wil auuuuch wieder... naja, kommt bald wieder, spätestens nach dem 22.05. (fopuff tour)
was bringt eigentlich die Alu-Grillschale über dem Räuchergut, auf den Stangen, die die räucherhaken halten?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jogi, da sind bestimmt wieder irgentwelche leckere Pfeffermakrelenfilets drauf. Macht Karausche öfter.


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ... irgentwelche leckere Pfeffermakrelenfilets ...




Pfeffermakrelenfilets, Stremmellachs, lecker Fischhäppchen, Käse, Eier ...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ja stimmt. hab ich total vergessen, dass er ja so heiß auf pfeffermakrele ist:q.

@Tulpe: Ihhhh... Käse und Ei geräuchert...#q huaaaaaa.... grausam:v ^^
hab aufm markt mal geräucherten mozzarella gesehen (schei*e teuer und dann hab ich gehört, dass der noch nicht mal besonders lecker sein soll...) wenn's das bringt, geh ich in mozzarella-räucherproduktion und verdien mir ne goldene kloschüssel :q:vik:

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Pfeffermakrele oder mit Zwiebeln, kleingehacktem Paprika, Zuchini drauf oder die sogen. Frühlings-Makrelenfilets, die es nur im März und April in Bremerhaven im Fischereihafen in einigen Fischläden gibt, können auch für Gourmets die Erfüllung sein.

Leute, da zergeht ein solches langsam und behutsam  geräuchertes Makrelenfilet auf der Zunge und wird zum kulinarischen Traum, wobei ein Freund seine Makrelenfilets immer im Ofen aufhängt (!), ich sie dagegen in die bekannten Alu-Schalen legen. 

Nach Ratschlag von Tulpe2 hier im Forum steche ich die untenliegenden Rillen noch mit einer Bratengabel ein, damit der Fischsaft ablaufen und auf das Abtropfblech "tropfen" kann, wobei es dann nach außerhalb abläuft und in einer leeren Konservendose aufgefangen wird. 


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

*.Meine erste Makrelentour wird am 10. Juni ab Bensersiel-Hafen sein, mit hoffentlich recht viel Gestreiften.*


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

ich denke mal, dass wir in den nächsten Tagen noch etwas über die Räuchererfolge von zander-ralf lesen werden, denn am letzten Wochenende hat er mit seinem Bekannten in der Schlei alleine über 300 Heringe gefangen.

Ich bin sicher, er verwendet sie alle im Rauch oder im Salz; im Klartext: Der lässt nix umkommen. Ganz so sicher war ich bei einigen Anglern auf oder an Schlei aber nicht, ob alle Fische auch wirklich verwertet werden.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, ich weiß nicht warum die Niederländischen Heringe nicht da sind. Aber unser Boot hatten nur einen am Boot, Carsten mein Kumpel hatte immer hin 26 stk. Allgemein ist in Holland seeeeehhhhrrrr wenig gefangen worden. Selbst die Möwen hatten wenig zum fressen.

Also muss ich noch warten was das Räuchern der Heringe angeht.

Siehe auch hier.


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Räucherspezies,

wir hatten echt Erfolg an der Schlei.
Insgesamt haben wir bei zwei Ausfahrten 380 Heringe gefangen. Davon ca. 100 Stck richtig große (ca.30cm).
Die letzten, die ich mit Cliff zusammen fing, waren eher klein und hatten auch wenig Fett. Sie wurden beim Räuchern sehr trocken. Zu Sauereinlegen sind die Kleineren natürlich spitze.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange man Salzheringe zum Räuchern wässern muss?
Ich habe den Bogen noch nicht 'raus. Mal sind sie zu lasch und dann braucht man wieder für einen Hering gleich 1ltr Bier. Also: man ist von 5 Heringen zugedröhnt!:#2:#g|kopfkrat

Ps.: Cliff, mein Bruder hat mir berichtet, dass sein grundloses Lachen im Beisein Vorgesetzter nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat. Er nimmt jetzt dafür regelmäßig an der Kaltverpflegung teil.:q:q:m

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

die Kollegen, die von mir in der Personalführung für Nachgeordnete unterrichtet wurden, wissen eben, worauf es ankommt ........!

Salzheringe müssen in den 24 Stunden Wässern mehrmals in anderem klaren Wasser schwimmen, d.h. es muss alles ausgekippt und wieder mit frischem Wasser versorgt werden.

Dann kann man sie auch räuchern, aber vorher gut trocknen, denn sonst fällt der eine oder andere ab. Ich habe versucht, Rollmöpse von Fokken & Müller zu räuchern - klappte nicht, die waren viel zu nass! Die wurden zu Matsch - so etwas kommt vor!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das A und O ist wirklich, dass der Fisch (oder die Fische) von außen wirklich trocken ist - zunächst mal kann er dann auch bei schlechter Flamme des Gasbrenner keinen Ruß anhaften lassen (das darf aber eigentlich nicht passieren! Die Flamme muss blau und stahlhart aussehen) und er wird auch nicht abfallen, wenn er richtig aufgehängt ist.

Vielleicht sollte sich der eine oder andere von uns Räucherern überlegen, ob er nicht in Anbetracht des Sommers und der vielen Fliegen dann einen Rahmen mit Fliegengaze konstruiert, der genau in die Türöffnung des Räucherofen passt. Die Fische trocknen und keine Fliegen kommen ran!

Unsere Kollegen aus Russland oder Kasachstan machen  es uns vor, wenn sie die Rotaugen, Güstern oder sonstwie nach der Salzbadeinlage in diesem Gardinenrahmen aufhängen und trocknen. Da fällt nix weg, die Fische hängen sicher und ich muss das (sie)  mal probieren (aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema!).

Vielleicht hilft mir *zander-ralf *mal beim Probieren, der macht bekanntlich alles mit! Der haut alles wech!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So ....

in den nächsten Tagen sollen u.a. auch die Schlei-Heringe geräuchert werden - mal schauen, wie die denn schmecken. Allerdings - und das dürfte klar sein, sollen sie zwar gar sein, aber lange nicht soviel Feuer und auch nicht so lange Hitze haben wie Portionsforellen. (siehe unten).

Das kann man aber prima mit einem Gasbrenner regeln, also nur sehr behutsam die Flamme blau und stahlhart aufdrehen, dann klappt das schon. Vielleicht könnte man das auch mit Kalträuchern hinkriegen .....?

*
Beste Grüße
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

aber zunächst mal freue ich mich auf die selbst geräucherten Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets, weil nämlich ab Mitte Juni in der Nordsee mit dem Auftauchen großer Makrelenschwärme wie in jeden Jahr gerechnet werden kann.

Übrigens sind noch einige wenige Plätze frei
 bei der ersten LV-Hochseeangeltour von Sportfischerverband Weser-Ems* 
am 13. Juni morgens ab 6 Uhr ab Bensersiel-Osthafen* in Ostfriesland. 
Die Tour dauert 8 Stunden und kostet 35 EURO. Verpflegung und Getränke muss jeder selbst mitbringen. 
Anmeldungen bei der Geschäftsstelle des LV Weser-Ems Tel.Nr. 0441-801335 am Dienstag.

*Man sieht sich auf dem Kutter!*

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.Sieht so ein Makrelenfilet in Pfefferkörner eingetaucht nicht richtig gut aus!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na,

wo ich wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus bin (Achillessehnen-Abriss), sollte es doch an neue "Räuchertaten" gehen.

Jetzt fangen in einigen norddeutschen Städten die "Matjestage" an, das heisst, der jungfräuliche Hering, das ist der, der noch mit Rogen oder Milch an die Küsten geschwommen ist, um zu laichen, wird jetzt verkauft.

Die Gelegenheit, um aus diesen Matjes die vielbegehrten (und sonst teuer bezahlten) *
BRADOS *
durch Kalträuchern herzustellen. Das Endprodukt ist absolut lecker und bissfest, eine Spezialität.

Also versucht es mal!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## aal60 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na, dann mal erst Gute Besserung! Dann gibt es erst mal Zwangspause ... 

Ich habe auch gerade meine und fremde Forellen in die Lake gelegt. Morgen geht es los --- Großkampftag ... 

Sind einige mehr geworden, 






Wetter spielt auch hoffentlich mit.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



aal60 schrieb:


> Wetter spielt auch hoffentlich mit.


 
Moin!
Von wegen! ich hatte heute Königsfischen vm Verein und wir sind total nass geworden. Naja, vielleicht war ja bei euch besseres Wetter...

Grüße
jogi


----------



## aal60 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, das mit dem Wetter war wohl nix. Es hat genieselt und dann richtig geregnet. Räuchern unterm Anglerschirm.

Fische in der Garage vor getrocknet und dann nochmal im Ofen.
Der Holzverbrauch doppelt so hoch. Aber es ist doch gelungen. #6

Kein Fisch abgefallen!  Beim Abkühlen war es dann mal trocken.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moin aal60, junge ist das ne Menge. Da werdet Ihr bestimmt alle satt. Ich habe leider nix zum Räuchern, und wenn ich mir so die Wetter prognosen so angucke, scheint das mit den Makroangeln und meinem Boot auch schwierig zu werden.


----------



## aal60 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, die Räucherfisch-Abnehmer-Gemeinde ist recht groß. #6

Und dann faßt mein Räuchergemäuer noch Einige Fische mehr.
Das Räuchern benötigt die gleiche Zeit, länger dauert die Vorbereitung- und Nachbearbeitungszeit.  |rolleyes

@GPS-Junkie, wie sieht es aus mit den Makrelen?
Sind die ersten da?


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin aal60, gehört habe ich davon das die Makros da sein sollen. Aber da das dieses Jahr so schlecht mit den Heringen gelaufen ist, warte ich mal auf den Acki der mich hoffentlich bald unterrichtet ob es auch schon mit den Kleinbooten geht. Nur gucke mal hier. Das mit dem Wind sieht nicht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> aal60;2Ja, die Räucherfisch-Abnehmer-Gemeinde ist recht groß. #6
> Und dann faßt mein Räuchergemäuer noch Einige Fische mehr.
> Das Räuchern benötigt die gleiche Zeit, länger dauert die Vorbereitung- und Nachbearbeitungszeit.  |rolleyes


Jo aal60,

wenn Du schon Deinen Ofen bestückst, dann lohnt sich das auch tatsächlich. 

Wieder richtig prima Bilder eingestellt, die passende Anleitung, es Dir nachzutun!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,

heute habe ich zum ersten Mal tiefgefrorene Schleiheringe geräuchert. Bisher hatte ich nur gewässerte Salzheringe aus der Schlei beim Räuchern getestet.
Leider muß ich sagen, dass die abgelaichten Heringe zu wenig Fett haben und wahrscheinlich dadurch sehr schnell Salz saugen. Sie schmecken, obwohl sie sehr lecker aussehen, leider nicht (trocken und irgendwie bitter). Schade!#c
Meiner Meinung nach sind sie nur zum Sauereinlegen geeignet.
Ich werde sie noch zum Grillen in Alufolie mit einer Menge Kräuterbutter probieren.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Ralf, ist wie mit den Frauen. Die äussere Hülle trügt oft das innere. Schade für die Arbeit. Aber du hast ja glaube ich noch ein paar Heringe.


----------



## zander-ralf (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wohl wahr Jochen!!! :q

Es sind tatsächlich noch ca. 400 Heringe da; dann gibt es eben 200 Rollmöpse und 20kg Heringsalat. :vik:
Wir sehen uns am Samstag. Schade, dass es Cliff so heftig erwischt hat. Vielleicht ist er bis zur zweiten Tour wieder fit.

Bis denne!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, danke für die Anteilnahme,

da ich die Schlei-Heringe noch nicht geräuchert und probiert habe, kann ich die Aussage, dass die Heringe nach dem Räuchern bitter schmecken, noch nicht bestätigen. Das soll aber bald geschehen. Vielleicht befindet sich noch ein Enzym im Hering, das die Bitterkeit verursacht?

Bei den momentanen Temperaturen ist mir auch nach Geräuchertem nicht so sehr. Aber als es im letzten Jahr so heiss war, haben immer noch einige Leute kräftig Fisch geräuchert.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## enstationtheke (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wie hast du die Flamme eingestellt?
Tip man kann das Räuchermehl auch etwas anfeuchten.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> enstationtheke;2984916]Wie hast du die Flamme eingestellt?
> Tip man kann das Räuchermehl auch etwas anfeuchten.


Meinst Du jetzt mich oder zander-ralf?

Also ich drehe, um die Fische grundsätzlich erstmal* gar *zu bekommen, den Brenner mit 9.5 KW auch nicht gleich ganz auf, sondern reguliere das ganz nach Gefühl je nach Aussentemperatur.

Meistens feuchte ich auch das Buchenmehl in der Pfanne, die auf das Lochblech gestellt wird, etwas an und es qualmt auch gleich schneller als wenn es trocken ist.

Übrigens gestern ein interessanter Fernsehbeitrag im RBB von einem Fischer aus Stralsund, der auch eines der Räucherboote dort im Hafen liegen hat. Sein "Thermometer" ist seine Handfläche, die zwischendurch mal an den beiden Türen seiner Räucheröfen liegt und ... seine Räucherware, die vor Ort verkauft wurde, sah wirklich gut aus.

Allerdings, die Räucheröfen sind große Stahlschränke und er brennt mit Buchenholzscheite - das kann man mit den meisten Öfen, die wir betreiben, nicht vergleichen. Die sind allesamt kleiner!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Dedel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Beim Heringe räuchern darf man in der tat nur sehr wenig Salz nehmen. Ich mach mir immer eine 2% tige Lösung und räucher sie bei max 70°C.
Dann aus den Ofen raus und sofort verzehren.
Am nächsten Tag schmecken sie leicht bitter.


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Dedel schrieb:


> Beim Heringe räuchern
> ...
> Am nächsten Tag schmecken sie leicht bitter.



Und ich mach mir die Arbeit und nehm' die Heringe aus, incl. Kiemen. Dann schmeckt auch nix bitter. Wie auch: Kiemen und Galle sind raus ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2986182]Und ich mach mir die Arbeit und nehm' die Heringe aus, incl. Kiemen. Dann schmeckt auch nix bitter. Wie auch: Kiemen und Galle sind raus ..


Jaaa, aber dann müssten auch alle Bücklinge, das sind Heringe, die nicht ausgenommen werden und noch beide Kiemen unter den Deckeln haben, auch bitter schmecken. Das ist der geräucherte Hering, der hauptsächlich verkauft und gegessen wird.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nu' vertell Du eins 'n Jung vonne Küst watt vonn Bückling. #h

Ich find' Bückling ist auch leicht bitter - ist aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## aal60 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja so ist das, Blut bzw. Kiemen bringen die Bitterniss. #6


----------



## Dedel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Und ich mach mir die Arbeit und nehm' die Heringe aus, incl. Kiemen. Dann schmeckt auch nix bitter. Wie auch: Kiemen und Galle sind raus ...


 
Wie kommst Du Jung vonne Küste denn drauf das Duuuuu der einzige bist der die Kiemen 
und ????Galle???? raus nimmst?#d


----------



## Tino (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das mach ich definitiv bei jedem Fisch!!!

Das ist doch normal!?       ...für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Dedel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind sie nur zum Sauereinlegen geeignet.
> Ich werde sie noch zum Grillen in Alufolie mit einer Menge Kräuterbutter probieren.
> ...


 

http://www.fischgewuerze-versand.de/ hier gibt es ein Pulver, das Matjes Gewürz damit kann man sich selber ganz leckere Matjes machen.

Natürlich nur für die die auch Matjes mögen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Dedel schrieb:


> ... das Duuuuu der einzige bist ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hab ich nie behauptet, dass ich der Einzige bin. #d
Hintergrund ist, dass meine Mädels (Frau und Tochter) meckern, wenn ich es nicht mache ... |rolleyes


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Karauschenjäger;2986209]Jaaa, aber dann müssten auch alle Bücklinge,* das sind Heringe*, die nicht ausgenommen werden und noch beide Kiemen unter den Deckeln haben, auch bitter schmecken. Das ist der geräucherte Hering, der hauptsächlich verkauft und gegessen wird.
> *Munter bleiben
> Karauschenjäger*


Na ja, ich wusste natürlich, dass die von der Küste auch wissen, was ein Bückling ist, aber es gibt auch Räucherfans aus dem Schwabenland und weiter südlich. Die können´s nicht unbedingt wissen! Daher die kurze und für viele überflüssige Erklärung.

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

:q :vik: :vik: :vik: :q


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2986979]:q :vik: :vik: :vik: :q


Weiß nicht, was soll das bedeuten (???) - aber nachdem Jochen am letzten Wochenende die unendliche Menge von über 200 Makrelen über die Bordwand gezogen und sein Boot damit total eingesaut hat, müsste jetzt eigentlich ein Bericht über erfolgreiches Räuchern eben dieser Makrelen folgen.

Es sei denn, er schaufelt bei 35 Grad weiter den Beton für den geplanten Pool.


*Munter bleiben (und das bei der Affenhitze)
Karauschenjäger
..................................................................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was soll das bedeuten (???) ...




Wo doch Oldenburg auch nicht soooooooooo weit vom Wasser weg ist ...

Ich fand einfach unser "Bücklings-Scharmützel" witzig - frag nicht warum - mir war einfach so. :q


----------



## zander-ralf (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke Dedel,

habe gerade Matjesgewürz bestellt.

Moin Cliff,
gestern lief der Tischräucherofen (Thread: TRO taugt sowas?).
Leider sind die Makros etwas aufgeplatzt, obwohl schön trocken.
Dafür aber nicht von Haken gefallen!!!#6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
Ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;2993625]Wo doch Oldenburg auch nicht soooooooooo weit vom Wasser weg ist ...
> 
> Ich fand einfach unser "Bücklings-Scharmützel" witzig - frag nicht warum - mir war einfach so. :q


Ja ja, aber viele andere hier im Board nicht - letztens bekam ich eine PN mit der Frage, was denn *"tidenabhängig"* heissen sollte!

Für Rostock spielt das keine Rolle, aber hier in Oldenburg, sozusagen meilenweit von der Nordseeküste entfernt. ist das schon interessant, denn die Aalexperten schwören darauf, dass es bei auflaufendem Wasser besser beisst als bei ablaufendem.

TRO - ich kann mich an dem Gedanken, es funktioniert, nicht gewöhnen, aber bei zander-ralf und einigen anderen funzt es ja offensichtlich!

*#6*

.


----------



## Dedel (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Zander-Ralf musst aber etwas geduld haben. Ich hatte auch grad bestellt und er hat mich angerufen doch gleich zu überweisen weil er nach Norwegen zum angeln wollte.

Habe gesten ein Kilo angesetzt. Freu!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

*Heringe und Matjesgewürz* - versucht es doch einfach mal mit dem Kalträuchern bei den (ausgenommenen) Heringen.

Nicht umsonst sind die Brados (Geräuchterte Matjes) so sehr teuer im Laden!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.Je nach Gartemperatur platzen die Makos immer mal auf, aber das tut zuhause der Qualität keine Abbruch. 
Wir sind schließlich keine Fischhändler - naja, einige vielleicht!?


----------



## Dedel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Den Brados kenn ich garnicht.

Wird er gleich nach dem einlegen geräucher oder vorher geräuchert und dann eingelegt?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

He (?),
Brados kennst Du nicht - zumindest hier im Norden wird er als Räucherfisch in jeder Fischhandlung angeboten.

Er wird erst zum (Doppel)-Matjes eingelegt und später kaltgeräuchert, dann ist er von der Konsestenz her ziemlich trocken aber sehr wohlschmeckend. Die meisten Gräten, wenn sie nicht allzu groß sind, isst man mit!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was soll das bedeuten (???) - aber nachdem Jochen am letzten Wochenende die unendliche Menge von über 200 Makrelen über die Bordwand gezogen und sein Boot damit total eingesaut hat, müsste jetzt eigentlich ein Bericht über erfolgreiches Räuchern eben dieser Makrelen folgen.
> 
> Es sei denn, er schaufelt bei 35 Grad weiter den Beton für den geplanten Pool.
> 
> ...




Moin Cliff, das Räuchern wird noch etwas auf sich warten müssen. Erst der Beton, dann das Boot/Trailer (geht doch am 19ten für 10 Tagen zur Ostsee) und dazwischen noch die Vorbereitungen zum Hochseeangeln am 17ten von Stellendam aus. Und manchmal hat man einfach kein Bock was zu machen. Aber da sind ja noch die Kinder, Zelt auf bauen oder der Kumpel der mit einem zum Haxen essen möchte. 

Aber wenn ich aus dem Urlaub komme dann habe ich vor die Bohrmaschine anzusetzen und Lüftungslöcher bohren. Dann gibbet auch neue Bilder von dann hoffentlich goldenen Makros.

Wie gehts denn deinen Haxen? Wird es langsam?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo Jochen,

dann kannst Du uns nicht mehr entkommen, dann musst Du ( oder Deine Makrelen im Ofen), unbedingt Farbe bekennen und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Also, wie meine liebe Frau sagt, immer eins nach dem anderen, aber dann sind die Makos mit dem Vergolden dran!

Bei der augenblicklichen Hitze "Vergoldestes" - na ich weiß nicht, aber bei Herbie soll es das wohl am Samstag bei einer Gartenparty geben....#c|kopfkrat#c

Aber nix haut uns um...

*Karauschenjäger*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, ich werde ja da durch müssen. Und irgend wann sollten die Makrelen doch in dem neuen Ofen mal richtig gut aussehen. Wenn Du mal Zeit und Lust hast kannste ja mal mein Vergaserreinigungserlebniss lesen. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## zander-ralf (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,

ich habe es geschafft! :vik:
Meine ersten (fast) echten Matjes sind fertig. Wie ich schon schrieb sind die Schleiheringe sehr fettarm und nicht gut zum Räuchern geeignet.
Unser Kollege Dedel (AB) hat mir ein "Matjesgewürz" erster Klasse empfohlen.

Der Matjes (40 Stck) ist so gut gelungen, dass er einen Vergleich mit den "holländischen Brüdern" nicht zu scheuen braucht.

Dedel, noch einmal vielen Dank! #6 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Dedel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Zander-Ralf 
Das sieht doch sehr gelungen aus da wünsch ich Dir guten Hunger.

Hast Du die Heringe ganz eingelegt? Ich habe sie vorher immer filitiert.



Gruß Dedel


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Dedel, die sind vorab so filetiert wie die holländischen (Doppelfilet).
Also Mittelgräte 'raus bis auf kleines Stück mit Schwanz.

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## Dedel (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Und das machst Du im rohen zustand? Oder nach dem einlegen?


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Heringe habe ich aufgetaut, Kopf mit Bauchflossen ab, dann im rohen Zustand mit einem finnischen Filiermesser die Mittelgräte und Bauchgräten entfernt.
Nach dem dritten Hering flutscht das prima.#6
Die Haut habe ich nach dem Einlegen abgezogen und dann die Filets in Pflanzenöl gelegt.
Genauso sehen die holländischen Matjes aus.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Uiiihhh und schmecken tun die, jamm jamm. Ich mache die auch
immer so. Nur dieses Jahr habe ich ja keine gefangen.


----------



## zander-ralf (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jochen, fahr doch im nächsten Frühling mit Cliff und mir zur Schlei. Dann gibt es das ganze Jahr Matjes bei Dir.#6
Ich allein hatte, bei insgesamt 6 Ausfahrten, über 700 Stck. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

klar kann man in der Schlei im April und Mai (meistens) gut Heringe fangen, aber von der Größe her sind sie mit den norwegischen Fettheringen leider nicht zu vergleichen. Meine werden demnächst geräuchert, wobei ich sie sicherlich nicht mit 70 oder 80 Grad heißgaren werde.

Um mal wieder den Gasbrenner zu testen, er hatte schon reichlich Rost angesetzt, habe ich gestern abend von der *Größe her sehr unterschiedliche Fische* in die Salzlake gelegt.

Fünf Portionsforellen , zwei 250 gr.-Aale, zwei Flussbarsch-Filets, zwei Lachsforellen von je 1100 gr und einen Aal von 550 gr - allesamt Schlachtgewicht.

Da ich schon mal mit so unterschiedlich großen Fischen ein Malheur hatte, habe zunächst die beiden großen Lachsforellen eingehängt und den Brenner etwas aufgedreht. Nach etwa 8 - 10 Minuten habe ich die Tür geöffnet und den großen Aal eingehängt. 

Die Temperatur ging schnell wieder auf 70 Grad hoch, weil ich auch den 9,5 KW-Brenner nur wenig aufgedreht hatte. Nach einer kurzen Inspektion hatten sich nach 5 Minuten die Bachlappen des Aals weit geöffnet. Dann habe ich die kleineren Aale, die übrigen Portionsforellen (ca. 250 gr.) und die beiden kleinen Filets eingehängt, Tür geschlossen und schon stieg die Temperatur wieder im Ofen (bei 25 Grad Aussentemperatur).

Bei 60 - 65 Grad wurde noch 15 Minuten gegart, der Rückenflossen-Test war positiv und ich konnte mit dem eigentlichen Räuchern beginnen. Die Räucherpfanne war vorher schon mit Buchenmehl, trockenen Rosmarin-Zweige und grünen Wacholder bedeckt worden, hat dieses Mal aber leider nicht soviel Rauch wie sonst produziert.

Heute mittag war klar: Es gab Forelle mit frischem gem. Salat und Roggenbrot, sehr gut. Die Aale müssen noch bis morgen warten, Fett und Eiweiß müssen sich erst einmal setzen.



*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Upi (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das hast aber mal wieder fein gemacht!!! Lecker #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

danke für die Blumen. Mir ging es diesmal darum, den Rest von wenigen Fischen aus meinem Gefrierschrank zu veredeln und dann kamen noch die sehr großen Fische eines Kollegen dazu.....und dann, ein Räuchergang ?

Und alles auf einmal in den Ofen hängen und Feuer geben, das hat schon einmal mit einem 1500 gr großen Zuchtlachs und einigen kleineren Fischen im Ofen nicht geklappt. Aber das Nacheinander-in-den-Ofen -hängen, mit der zeitlichen Abfolge, war diesmal kein Problem. Alles klappte prima!

Bevor ich wieder eine PN mit Fragen bekomme: Der Ofen ist von THÜROS  aus V2A-Stahl und hat die Maße 40 m x 35 cm X 1,25 m.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, 

auch die große Lachsforelle hat prima geschmeckt und ich bin selbst jedes Mal überrascht, dass das aufgelöste Salz in der Lake doch so gut in das Fleisch der großen Forelle eingezogen ist. Zumal ich diesmal auch grobkörniges Meersalz genommen habe, dass sich zuerst nur sehr zögerlich auflöste.

Es passte alles vom Geschmack her!

Als nächstes kommen die Heringe aus der Schlei in den Ofen und damit sie nicht bitter schmecken wie bei zander-ralf, werde ich vorher gründlich die Kiemen entfernen, nur eine 2-4 %ige Lake anmischen und auch die Gartemperatur niedriger einstellen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ok Cliff, so langsam bekomme ich auch wieder Lust mal zu räuchern. Das wird aber noch wenigstens 2 Wochen dauern, weil heute bei mir ne Steißbeinfistel entfernt wurde, und das doch etwas weh tut. Aber so bald ich mich wieder ausreichend bewegen kann, wird der Bohrer angesetzt und Löcher in den Peetz gebohrt.

P.S. Die Fische sehen wirklich lecker aus.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo habe so ne umgebaute öltonne als ofen. reicht da eine gasheizung mit 2500 watt oder lieber mehr.

weil mann muss ja auf die hitze kommen ?

mfg


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, 

also ich denke, dass jetzt bei den Aussentemperaturen für ein umgebautes Ölfass ein 2,5 Kw-Gasbrenner ausreichend sein wird, zumal ein solcher Brenner auch überall angeboten wird.

Problematisch wird es im Winter, wenn der Räucherfisch am besten schmeckt, dann kann es passieren, dass der Ofen (von innen) nicht auf die nötige Gartemperatur von 70 - 80 Grad kommt. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, denn ich habe auch so einen Gasbrenner 2500 Watt gehabt, das dauerte und dauerte mit dem o.a. Räucherofen, und ich hoffte, dass genug Hitze im Ofen wäre, bis die Makrelen endlich durch waren.

Dann lieber gleich einen größeren Brenner anschaffen, denn runter regulieren kann man leichter als (nicht mehr) aufdrehen !

Hier mal ein Anbieter www.der-spanien-shop.de - natürlich gibt auch andere.

@ gps junkie
Mensch, Jochen, erst mal gute Besserung - Du willst es mir wohl gleichtun, denn meine Achillessehne ist immer noch nicht in Ordnung, aber wie Du gelesen hast, habe ich mich zum Räucherofen geschleppt!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (12. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

da bin ich mal gespannt wie die "Mager-Heringe" bei Dir werden. Der Fettgehalt ist = null. 
Meine waren auch ohne Kiemen. Wie Du eigentlich wissen müsstest, liegen die in der Schlei oder sind im Magen einer Möwe gelandet!:m
Oder meinst Du ich habe die vorm Räuchern wieder eingebaut???


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> also ich denke, dass jetzt bei den Aussentemperaturen für ein umgebautes Ölfass ein 2,5 Kw-Gasbrenner ausreichend sein wird, zumal ein solcher Brenner auch überall angeboten wird.
> 
> ...



hallo und die kann ich mit ner gasflasche so einfach vrbinden. sehen so komisch aus

http://www.der-spanien-shop.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=119

aber dann müssten das doch 9400 watt sein oder ???? das dann aber günstiger als der bei ebay. der hat ja nur 2400 watt

ich kenne eher diese hier :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130419234934&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching


sehe ich das dann richtig das der hier reichen würde ? http://www.der-spanien-shop.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=120
mfg


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@zander-ralf: 
Jo, die Du ausgenommen hast, sind natürlich ohne Kiemen, aber bei denen, die ich ausgenommen habe,sind die Kiemen "nicht ausgebaut" worden. 
Und da wir die alle "vermischt" haben, sind bestimmt auch welche mit Kiemen in Deinen Ofen gelandet :q:q:v

@ WolfsburgVirus: Ich habe meinen Brenner (siehe Foto in den beiden Berichten) auch nicht daher, sondern habe gegoogelt und ein Exemplar mit 9,5 Kw und Stelzfüßen (kann man einen dicken Suppentopf drauf stellen, praktisch im Winter beim Gemeinschaftsangeln - kräftige Goulaschsuppe) Kostenpunkt war mit Versand ca. 55 EURO.

Mit dazu gehört noch ein Gasschlauch und ein Druckminderventil direkt an der Flasche. Die Flaschen hole ich immer gefüllt aus dem Baumarkt (Linksgewinde).

Schau Dir nochmal bei den vorstehenden Beiträgen die Fotos an - sonst einfach nochmal hier fragen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> @ gps junkie
> Mensch, Jochen, erst mal gute Besserung - Du willst es mir wohl gleichtun, denn meine Achillessehne ist immer noch nicht in Ordnung, aber wie Du gelesen hast, habe ich mich zum Räucherofen geschleppt!
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Cliff, da bibbet bestimmt ein paar Unterschiede. Ich kann zum Räucherofen hinlaufen, aber ich kann mich nicht bücken oder drücken (den pub raus). Liegen ist schlecht sitzen auch. Laufen soll ich nicht viel. Aber heute gehört das es nur ca eine Woche weh tuen soll. Mal schauen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, denn mal gute Besserung - wird schon wieder - Du bist ja zäh. #6

*Willst Du es bei Deinem Peetz-Ofen doch noch mal mit Gas versuchen oder lieber auf Elektroheizung umstellen?*

Im Sommer wird eine 2500 Watt-Elektroheizung wohl für die richtige Wärme sorgen, aber im Winter, wenn man überdies den Ofen draußen stehen hat, stell ich mir vor, dass es doch Probs gibt, wenn die gewünschte Gartemperatur nur sehr, sehr langsam erreicht wird und man unsicher ist, sind sie nun durch oder nicht ......

Ich hatte im Winter mit meiner 2,5 Kw-Gasheizung schon Schwierigkeiten, bei unter O Grad in einigermaßen angemessener Zeit eine akzeptable Temperatur zu erreichen.

Das eigentliche Räuchern danach ist m.E. nicht so das Problem, das funzt schon gut, egal wie warm oder kalt es draußen ist, die Fische bekamen immer mehr oder weniger Farbe und schmeckten auch gut, aber die 70 - 80 Grad zum Garen müssen erst mal 15 - 20 Minuten gehalten werden.

Jetzt mit meinem 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner ist das kein Problem, weder im Sommer noch im Winter!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, wenn du mich meinst: Neeeeee ich werde nicht auf E umstellen. Dazu habe ich meinen Ungarischen Brenner zu lieb gewonnen. Kurz an der Schraube gedreht und die Temperatur steigt. Und ich habe im Winter auch schon mit  Decken um dem Ofen geräuchert. Das wollte ich mit dem Neuen Ofen nicht. 

Ich denke das es an dem zwischen Blech liegt und das wirt mit einem 20mm Bohrer durch löchert. Dann werde ich mal sehen ob ich den Ofen nicht von innen braun bekomme. Meine Fische sollen doch auch mal so wie Südländische Mensche aussehen und nicht wie Ordeuropäer die sich mit Lichtschutzfaktor 50 eingecremt haben.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;3039163]Hallo Cliff, wenn du mich meinst: Neeeeee ich werde nicht auf E umstellen. Dazu habe ich meinen Ungarischen Brenner zu lieb gewonnen. Kurz an der Schraube gedreht und die Temperatur steigt. Und ich habe im Winter auch schon mit  Decken um dem Ofen geräuchert. Das wollte ich mit dem Neuen Ofen nicht.


Jo, Jochen, natürlich meine ich Dich, denn Du willst ja auch mal veredelte Fische aus dem Qualm holen. Ist immer ein gutes Gefühl, wenn schon der Rauch, der aus dem Ofen steigt, der Geruch der Fische und auch der behutsame Griff um den Fisch stimmt. 
*
Mal wieder gut geworden!*#6

Heute beim Kinderfest unseres Vereins hatte unser Präsi seinen elektrisch betriebenen Räucherofen aus Edelstahl, Maße etwa 40 cm X 40 cm und 1,20 m hoch, aufgestellt, um Forellen zu räuchern.

Die ersten Forellen, die aus dem Ofen kamen, waren mir etwas zu hell, dann wurden sie aber besser. Der Ofen sah aber wirklich hochtechnisch aus......und hat sogar zwei Heizspiralen, eine mit 2,5 Kw und die andere mit 2 Kw, die auch einzeln betrieben werden können.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## fish4fun (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> also ich denke, dass jetzt bei den Aussentemperaturen für ein umgebautes Ölfass ein 2,5 Kw-Gasbrenner ausreichend sein wird, zumal ein solcher Brenner auch überall angeboten wird.
> 
> ...



Moin Karauschenjäger,

ein kleiner Einwand von mir. Hatte mir auch einen schönen 7,5 kw Höckerkocher aus dem älteren Link bestellt. Bei kleineren Öfen wie dem 360er von Peetz ist so ein Brenner etwas zu overdresst. Selbst ganz herunter gedreht kam ich nicht unter 120° C. Auch wenn ich den Brenner 2/3 herausgezogen hatte war die Temperatur noch bei 100° C.

Hab mir dann einen 2,5 kw Brenner besorgt und das klappt super. Zum reinen Räuchern lege ich jetzt ein/zwei gut durchgeglühte Briketts in die Rächerschale und mache den Brenner aus.

Gruß


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> fish4fun;3039824]Moin Karauschenjäger,
> ein kleiner Einwand von mir. Hatte mir auch einen schönen 7,5 kw Höckerkocher aus dem älteren Link bestellt. Bei kleineren Öfen wie dem 360er von Peetz ist so ein Brenner etwas zu overdresst. Selbst ganz herunter gedreht kam ich nicht unter 120° C. Auch wenn ich den Brenner 2/3 herausgezogen hatte war die Temperatur noch bei 100° C.
> *
> Hab mir dann einen 2,5 kw Brenner besorgt und das klappt super.* Zum reinen Räuchern lege ich jetzt ein/zwei gut durchgeglühte Briketts in die Rächerschale und mache den Brenner aus.
> Gruß


Jo, das sollte man natürlich beim Kauf eines Brenners, egal ob E-Heizung oder Gasbrenner, immer berücksichtigen:

Der Brenner muss von der Größe und Leistungsfähigkeit natürlich auch zu der Größe des Räucherofens passen. Das wäre ja fast so, als wenn man in einen Goggo einen Porsche-Motor einbaut  , das passt natürlich nicht zusammen.

Ist schon kurios: Ich mit meinem 2,5 Kw-Brenner bekam ich Winter unterm Carport kaum die richtige Temperatur hin, und fish4fun bemüht sich beim Räuchern "verzweifelt", die Temperatur im Ofen und beim Brenner so zu senken, dass dadrin nichts verkokelt.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

ich vermisse den "Mager-Hering Bericht". :q
Hat's funktioniert? Oder musste man auch zu jedem Steert gleich ein JEVER-Pils mit 'runterspülen, wie bei mir? :m


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, 

wie wir beide mittlerweile wissen, kann man die kleineren Schleiheringe nicht wie Portionsforellen räuchern, die Lake soll auch nur einen Salzgehalt von 2 % haben, die Heringe müssen gut trocknen und wie die Räuchermeister im Bremerhavener Fischereihafen, wenn sie aussen ganz trocken sind, mit dünnen Stangen durch die Augen aufspiessen und vorsichtig in den Ofen einhängen.

Kiemen alle entfernt? Bei denen, die zander-ralf im Boot auf der Schlei fertig gemacht hat, weiß ich das, aber habe ich eigentlich alle richtig "sauber" gemacht ??

Und dann - viel Rauch gleich am Anfang, bei durchgängig 30 Grad sollten sie mindestens 90 Minuten im Ofen hängen, dann dürften die Schlei-Heringe durch und schmackhaft sein.

Der Bericht kommt!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

Foto: Auf der Schlei vor Maasholm


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Man warum gibt es hier keinen "Danke" Button. Hätte ich schon 100 mal drücken können.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;3040832]Man warum gibt es hier keinen "Danke" Button. Hätte ich schon 100 mal drücken können.



 Den gibt es in der "Nachbarschaft", bei der Deutschen Fisch-Hitparade, aber da wird der Button oftmals zu häufig und grundlos gedrückt.


*Catch and eat
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Ist schon kurios: Ich mit meinem 2,5 Kw-Brenner bekam ich Winter unterm Carport kaum die richtige Temperatur hin, und fish4fun bemüht sich beim Räuchern "verzweifelt", die Temperatur im Ofen und beim Brenner so zu senken, dass dadrin nichts verkokelt.
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir haben die 2,5kW im Herbst auch nicht mehr gereicht ... #c


----------



## jottweebee (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Vielleicht hat er einen Tischräucherofen auf den 2,5 kw-Brenner gestellt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

das vielleicht nicht gerade, aber einige würden das auch noch hinkriegen......

Es ist nicht ganz einfach, den richtigen Brenner bzw. die richtige E.-Heizspirale für für seinen Ofen zu kaufen, denn alles muss auch zusammenpassen (kompatibel) sein.

Wenn ich mir im Fachhandel die (meistens) kleineren Räucheröfen aus verzinktem Blech anschaue, dann reicht ein 2,5 Kw-Brenner oder eine gleich "große" Heizspirale völlig aus. Wie man in den kleinen runden Teleskopöfen, die aus zwei Teilen bestehen und auseinander ziehbar sind, mit Holz garen und räuchern kann, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Aber offensichtlich gehts ja!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## MikelTIE (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moinsen allerseits,

ich wollte noch paar Worte zu der Räucherei Franke in Bremerhaven los werden. Das ist die wirklich die beste Räucherei die ich kenne. Die Öfen im Verkaufsbereich sind schon ca. weit über 60 Jahre alt. Dort wird nichts anderes genommen als Buchenholz. Die Heilbuttstücke werden quer der Längsgräte aufgespießt.

Der Franke war einer der größten Werder-Fans, den Werder hatte. 2004, wie sie Meister und Pokalsieger geworden sind, ist er mit seinem, auf Werder getrimmten, Akku betriebenen Eiswagen (Eis für Frischfisch), irgendwann aus den 30-50ezigern nach Bremen gefahren. Um eine verlorene Wette einzulösen. Der Wagen hängt jetzt, wenn man auf der Kenndy-Brücke von Norden nach Süden fährt, auf der rechten Seite, hinter einer Glaswand vom Lager des Historischen Museums Bremerhavens.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, das kann ich nur bestätigen, 

wer einmal nach Bremerhaven und dann zum "Schaufenster Fischereihafen" (ist ausgeschildert) kommt, sollte sich unbedingt mal in der alten Räucherei FRANKE umsehen. 

Der Raum mit den großen Räucherschränken, jeder misst etwa 2,30 m x 2 m und 1 m tief, und der Verkaufsraum sind eins und für den allgemeinen Publikumsverkehr geöffnet. Die Ware, die frisch geräuchert ist, kommt sofort auf den Tresen und kann, nachdem sie abgekühlt ist, verkauft werden.

Bei den Experten von FRANKE kann man sehen, wie wichtig es ist, dass die Fische erst einmal zum Trocknen im Öfen hängen, bevor überhaupt Hitze an sie ran kommt.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich weiß ja das ich mal so langsam dran bin mit Räuchern, aber wie siehts denn bei unserem Karauschenjäger mit den Heringen aus? Haste schon welche fertig?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Du bist eigentlich vor mir dran, Jochen, aber die Heringe müssen auch raus aus dem Frost, denn der Schrank muss langsam mal leer werden, denn bald gehts nach Norwegen und dort soll es jetzt aktuell  lt. Telefonat gut Makrelen geben. Ich erinnere nur an Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets, natürlich geräuchert!

Das unbeständige Wetter ist es, ich hab´s immer wieder rausgeschoben, aber jetzt wird es wohl was!

Auf dem Bild ist etwas Besonderes: Eine "Frühlings-Pfeffermakrele" als Räucherfilet, mit geschrotetem Pfeffer, kleingehackten Paprika, Lauch-Zwiebeln und Kräuterlingen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jammm,jammm, dat sieht aber voll Lecker aus. Mein Frauchen sagte auch schon das die Makros mal solangsam Golden werden dürfen...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, 

wenn Du alles richtig machst, müssten sie, die Makrelen, eigentlich so aussehen =  rauchzarte, duftende, leckere Pfeffermakrelen-Filets aus eigener "Produktion".

Na, denn mal ran an den Ofen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Steff-Peff (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also die Pfeffermakrele, alle Achtung ... wenn sie nur halb so gut schmeckt, wie sie aussieht (und daran habe ich nicht den geringsten Zweifel)

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das sieht nicht nur gut aus, sondern schmeckt auch genauso gut!

Mein Freund hängt die Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets übrigens an Doppelhaken auf (die Pfefferkörner fallen dabei nicht runter!), während ich sie auf ein Rost im Ofen lege, wo sie sich später mehr oder weniger gut anheben lassen - das sollte jeder für sich ausprobieren!

Für gutes Räuchern gibt es kein Rezept - man muss mit seinem Ofen "verwachsen"!°


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hach, da habe ich doch einen Bericht über Heringsangeln in der Schlei gelesen. Man wie die immer an Adressen kommen. War doch ein Vereinsheft eines Angelvereins aus Oldenburg. Der Bericht war aber super. Unser Zander-Ralf kam auch drin vor. Aber geräuchert habe ich die Heringe von Cliff noch nicht gesehen..........


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!

Wer den Trööt aufmerksam verfolgt hat, weiss, das gpsjunkie Jochen hier "nervt", dass ich endlich die Schlei-Heringe vergolden soll.

Kurz vor meinem Trip nach Norge muss ich es denn wohl machen, denn auch meine Frau hat mir bedeutet, dass nun auch der letzte Fisch für neuen aus dem Gefrierschrank geräumt sein muss.

So - 20 kleine Schlei-Heringe (wenn man das Bindezeichen dazwischen macht, wirken sie sofort größer!) wurde in 4 %iger Salzlösung etwa 6 Stunden untergetaucht und jetzt wurden sie genauso, wie die Fischräuchereien in Bremerhaven es machen, durch die Kiemen und durch die Schnauze aufgehängt und sie sollen trocknen.

*Oh Mann - der Druck, das alles gelingt, ist riesengroß !!!*

Jochen schaut genau hin - ich weiss das - wo kriege ich morgen früh bloß 20 frischgeräucherte Heringe her? Wenns schiefgeht?

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

wie mache ich das bloß ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hach Cliff, schon Boris Becker spielte unter Druck am Besten.:vik::vik: Aber ich wollte nicht nerven. Aber das Vereinsheft von dem Angelverein welches mir zugetragen wurde ist echt Klasse. 

Ich hoffe das ich mal nich so unter Druck gesetzt werde.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, heute Abend geht es weiter, 

denn  die Heringe werden weiter Farbe bekommen, mittlerweile gibt es schon seit 2 Stunden keine Flamme mehr vom Gasbrenner, allerdings wurde die Räuchermehlpfanne schon 2Xmal wieder aufgefüllt und die glimmt immer noch bei 20 Grad so vor sich hin, zumindest zeigt mir das Thermometer so an, und es sind im Laufe der Zeit auch schon 3 Heringe auf das unterste Blech gefallen, aber alle sind heil geblieben.

Ich habe die Heringe so aufgehangen wie es die Profiräucherer bei Franke oder Fiedler in Bremerhaven so machen, durch die Kiemen und dann durch Maul. Und ich habe wieder gemerkt: 
Trocknen vorher ist das A und O der ganzen Räuchergeschichte!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Guten Morgen!

Schiefgegangen ist es nicht, denn die Heringe sehen ganz prima aus; schiefgegangen ist es trotzdem ein "wenig", denn immerhin sind mir im Laufe des Räuchervorganges bzw. ziemlich am Anfang doch drei der Heringe hinunter gefallen, allerdings nur auf das Rost darunter. Ich habe sie dort  liegenlassen und weitergeräuchert.

*Wie alle Experten hier immer wieder betonen: 
Wichtig ist, dass die Fische trocken sind, wenn mit dem Garprozess begonnen wird, egal ob man mit Holz, Gas oder Strom heizt.*

Gestern spät am Abend habe ich dann noch einmal Buchenmehl in diese Räuchermehlpfanne aufgehäufelt und habe mich nicht mehr um den Ofen gekümmert.

Heute morgen sahen die Fische optisch sehr gut aus - wie der Geschmack sein wird, kann ich erst später sagen, denn morgen gegen 9 Uhr kriegen die wenigsten von uns so´n Hering runter!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, sauberes Ergebniss. Und so schön gülden. Ich bin wieder mal Begeistert.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*DANKE* für das Kompliment :k

aber wir wissen immer noch nicht, wie sie denn schmecken.....

...da hab ich auch noch ein paar Hemmungen.

Die Heringe von zander-ralf schmeckten geräuchert BITTER (?), aber dann  müssten alle Bücklinge (nicht ausgenommene Heringe) oder Brados (geräucherte Matjes-Heringe), oder auch Lachsheringe,  auch "leicht" bitter schmecken. Denn sie werden alle auch auf die uns allen vertraute Weise geräuchert!

Und alle veredelten Heringe finden ihre Liebhaber?!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

jetzt wissen wir es:

Heute mittag haben eine Nachbarin als "unbeeinflusste Zeugin" und ich die Heringe aus der Schlei probiert und sie schmecken wirklich gut! :vik:

Es funzt also, nicht soviel Salz, nicht so richtig lange eingelegt, nicht mehr als 40 Grad zum Garen und auch nicht zu lange, den Gasbrenner ausschalten und dann nur mit mehrmaligen erneutem Auflegen von Buchen-Räuchermehl bei nur noch 20 Grad die Gare und den Geschmack erreichen. 
Nach dem Räucherofen kommt der Genuss! #6

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*..

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das wäre jetzt eine Mitteilung an zander-ralf wert, weil seine Heringe nach dem Räuchern bitter geschmeckt haben:

Unsere frisch geräucherten Heringe hier in der norddeutschen Tiefebene waren wirklich schmackhaft und behutsames Räuchern, denn sie sind meistens nicht besonders groß aus Schlei, bringt sie zum vollendeten Leckerbissen!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,
danke gpsjunkie Jochen für Deine freundliche PN,

aber ich denke, wenn ich demnächst aus Norge zurück bin, habe ich genug Makrelenfilets geschnitten, um mal wieder Pfeffermakrelen zu vergolden. Bei uns an der Nordsee sind sie schon wieder weg, aber in Südnorwegen schwimmen sie noch reichlich !?

Ich habe "unersättliche"  Nachbarn und wenn die den Räucherofen qualmen sehen, dann kommen natürlich auch die obligatorischen Fragen und die wichtigste am Schluss: 

"Die vielen Fische willst Du doch nicht alleine essen?"


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## aal60 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt eine Mitteilung an zander-ralf wert, weil seine Heringe nach dem Räuchern bitter geschmeckt haben:
> 
> Unsere frisch geräucherten Heringe hier in der norddeutschen Tiefebene waren wirklich schmackhaft und behutsames Räuchern, denn sie sind meistens nicht besonders groß aus Schlei, bringt sie zum vollendeten Leckerbissen!
> 
> ...


 
Cliff, sehen gut aus deine Heringe.

Könnte ich auch mal probieren, aber wo krieg ich Heringe her?

 Grüne vom Markt. 

Hast Du keine Kehlhaken gegen das Abfallen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

DOCH,

Kehlhaken habe ich auch, aber ich wollte es mal so machen wie ich es immer mal wieder in Bremerhaven in den Räuchereien im "Schaufenster Fischereihafen" gesehen habe.

Da sind das meistens noch Bücklinge, Heringe aus Norwegen, die sehr viel mehr Größe und Gewicht haben. Und sie werden auch ohne Kehlhaken in den Ofen gehängt; einfach eine Stange durch den Kehlschnitt und durchs Maul und das wars schon!

Aber - wie ich schon schrieb, die Fische haben beim Trocknen eine Haut wie Pergament - da fällt kaum mal einer ins Holzfeuer!


*Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## aal60 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja Cliff, wollte nicht schulmeisterisch sein. 

Sehen echt gut aus.  

Ich hatte gerade Besuch von ABler Omni gehabt. Habe ihn mit VA-Draht für Kehlhaken und Räuchermehl versorgt und viele Tipps gegeben. Bin dann mal auf seine Ergebnisse gespannt.
- Er wird berichten.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ne ne, 

ich schätze Räucherkumpels, die sich zwischendurch mal melden, um auch mal etwas zum Thema "RÄUCHERN" beizutragen.

Das war schon ganz okay mit den Kehlhaken, aber wenn die das in Bremerhaven oder sonstwo *ohne* hinkriegen, warum soll uns das nicht gelingen - also ganz ohne Kehlhaken und nur  Durchstich auf der Stange.

Ich habe auch nicht genug Geduld gehabt - 
wenn alle trocken gewesen wären, wäre vermutlich kein einziger herunter gefallen. Ist ja auch alles kein Umbringen, wir solltens einfach mal versuchen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*
der gestern noch eine Karausche gefangen hat#6
.


----------



## jottweebee (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Karauschenjäger

Das Ergebnis sieht doch gut aus, auch wenn was runterfällt. Verlust gibt es immer mal.

Ich habe noch eine Frage:

Wie lange hast wie hoch am Anfang Power gegeben, um den Hering zu garen? Oder ist es ein Betriebsgeheimnis?

Viel Spaß in Norge.


----------



## zander-ralf (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sauber Cliff!!!
Deine Heringe sehen echt gut aus. Wenn sie auch so schmecken ... noch besser!
Ich werde mir mal die Zeit nehmen und einen kleinen Lehrgang bei Dir absolvieren. 
Das lasse ich mir ruhig ein paar Fläschen "Friesen-Schnaps" kosten.:m

Ps.: bin übrigens gerade von Baltrum zurück (kl. Bericht im Norddeich-Thread).

Allerbest, Ralf


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Freunde des salzigen Goldes,

auch wenn ich hier lange nichts geschrieben hab:
Im Urlaub hab ich tüchtig den Koffergriff gequält.
Schließlich musste auch der (Mini-)Fang verwertet werden.
Viel "geknipst" hab ich leider nicht, nur als ich mal nebenbei Akkus wechseln sollte ...
Im 2. Bild sieht man auch das "Rauchpaket" aus Alu-Folie.


----------



## aal60 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Tulpe2   

Goldene Barsche, habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen,
Echt tolle Farbe. #6 Wie haben sie geschmeckt?

Muß ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



aal60 schrieb:


> @Tulpe2
> 
> ... Wie haben sie geschmeckt?....



Sehr gut. 
Sauberer See, kein Modder und im Rauchpaket ein "Hauch" (ne - bischen mehr) Wacholder.
Allerdings: etwas fest, wenig Fett.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, Tulpe2,

mal wieder sehr gute Ergebnisse, wenigstens von der Farbe ideales Aussehen, leider gibt es noch kein "Geschmacks-Internet"! Schade eigentlich! 
Aber ich habe keine Zweifel, dass Du Dein Hobby (Handwerk geht ja nicht!) verstehst.

Zurück aus der Gegend von Farsund in Süd-Norwegen, wo wir 14 Tage geangelt haben. Die Makrelen sind bekanntlich vor den Ostfriesischen Linseln verschwunden und hatten sich wohl alle dort in Norwegen versammelt.

*Makrelen satt, in guten Größen bis ca. 50 cm*, kleine gab es kaum. Nach einigen Tagen auf Makrele haben wir aufgehört, weil es einfach zu viel wurde, und haben mit Naturköder, natürlich Makrelenfetzen,  auf Leng und Lumb geangelt. Heringe gab es übrigens dort nicht mehr, im Sommer sollen aber genug da gewesen sein!

Die Makrelen wurden allesamt zu Filets verarbeitet und werden u.a. bald zu Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets veredelt, vielleicht auch mit Zwiebeln oder kleingehacktem Paprika drauf.

Wir werden ja sehen, was aus dem Ofen kommt ................

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*..
*Bilder:* Ein Anglerkollege, der gerade sein volles Vorfach aus dem Wasser hievt und Kollegen beim Pilken.


----------



## teddy- (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo an alle 

mann mann mann ich lese hir schon seid gestern sehr interessant und hilfreich danke an alle #r

ich habe mir grad ein neuen räucherofen bauen lassen im knast (jva walldeck) nach mein eigenen vorstellungen heute möchte ich das erste mal anräuchern (ohne fisch) dann habe ich bestimmt noch ein par fragen oder auch nicht hir wurde ja schon über alles geschrieben 

habe vorher ne einfache räuchertonne aus dem angelladen gehabt die etwas modifiziert wurde wo ich mir natürlich ein 7,5 kw brenner geholt habe der viel zu groß war 

naja ich wollt mal auch was zum thema schreiben obwohl ich erst auf seite 50 bin und noch einiges lesen muß vieleicht setz ich ja ein par bilder ein wenns heut gut klappt oder auch nicht so gut naja was soll mit eueren tipps schief gehen wenn das eine nicht klappt nimmt man den nächsten tipp#6


ok bis dann gruß teddy


----------



## teddy- (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

achso eine frage hab ich schon das buch was ihr hir vorschlagt (das räuchern von fischen ) ist die neuauflage empfehlenwert oder sollte ich liebe die auflage von 1975 bei ebay kaufen 

danke 
gruß stephan


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Stephan,

erstmal willkommen in diesem Trööt, der von den Usern gelesen wird, die fortschrittlich räuchern und nix dem Zufall überlassen wollen.

Dass immer mal etwas "daneben" geht, kann passieren,. ist aber kein Drama, denn beim nächsten Mal lernt man eben dazu.

Jetzt kann ich Dir natürlich keinen Rat geben, ob Du Dich auf die alte oder neue Version von "Das Räuchern von Fischen" stürzen sollst, denn ich habe nur die ältere Ausgabe und die ist schon interessant genug. Wenn Du beide günstig bekommen kannst, nimm halt beide und vergleiche mal, was sich inzwischen getan hat. Das ist auch schon spannend genug!

In der JVA bauen sie wirklich Qualitätsware, denn der Grill von mir ist auch dort gebaut worden - nicht gerade günstig aber sehr gut!

Mit dem 7,5 Kw-Gasbrenner kannst Du im Winter auch draußen räuchern; die richtige Temperatur sollte auch dann im Ofen zum Garen sein.

Bei Fragen einfach posten - wir helfen Sie dann!  |rolleyes
*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## voice (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

jepp.... 7,5 kw ist der richtige brenner... keinesfalls zu groß... runterregeln kann man immer... es gibt nichts schlimmeres als ewig auf temperatur zu warten.... die richtigen ergebnisse wirst du erst nach einigen räuchergängen bekommen, wenn dein ofen eine schöne patina angesetzt hat... ich drück dir die daumen....


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> achso eine frage hab ich schon das buch was ihr hir vorschlagt (das räuchern von fischen ) ist die neuauflage empfehlenwert oder sollte ich liebe die auflage von 1975 bei ebay kaufen



Also ich habe die 11. Auflage von 2009.
Den Kauf eines Buches von 1975 würde ich gründlich überdenken. Ich weiß zum Beispiel, wie meine Fische nach dem räuchern aussehen.
Bei Youtube findest Du eine Praxisanleitung von Hobbythek.
Ich kann jetzt nicht beurteilen, ob sie exakt 1975 gedreht wurde. Aber es passt so ziemlich in diesen Zeitrahmen.
Wenn ich mir diese geräucherten Fische so angucke, bin ich schon zufrieden, dass wir mit unseren Erfahrungen schon "etwas" weiter sind und entsprechende neuzeitliche Erfolge vorweisen können.
Guck dir einfach die Hobbythek an und entscheide dann, welche Auflage Du dir zulegen willst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWktvQ9syhg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KfRKUdOprU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1tFJII-yok&feature=related


----------



## teddy- (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

cool danke für die schnellen antworten 

also heut war mein bestes räucherergebnis was ich jeh hatte rauch über rauch zuerst hatte ich probleme weil bei mir eine 3mm stahlplatte zwischen brennraum und räucherraum war hab nur 60 crad erreicht tja kein problem flex raus platte raus ein lochblech wurde mir noch mitgegeben in 2mm stärke und rein damit und los gings 115 crad erstmal 2 stunden durchbrennen lassen 

dann konnte ich es kaum noch erwarten spähne schale rein alles so gemacht wie es hir beschrieben wurde und los ging es rauch rauch rauch:m

bin echt froh das das so gut geklappt hat DANKE an alle für die guten tipps #h
ich werd nachher mal ein par bilder einstellen 

zu dem buch ich überleg mir das gar nicht zu kaufen weil man hir alles erfährt was man brauch und wenn nicht wird gefragt 

@karauschenjäger
also ich habe nur den stahlpreis bezahlt für den ofen etwa 1,80 mal 50 mal 40 und dafür 190 euronen ich find das billig oder??

nagut das wars erstmal werd mal die bilder klar machen mal sehn was ihr profis dazu sagt |bla:

gruß stephan


----------



## teddy- (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

so hir mal die bilder ich fand das sehr gelungen ich wollte morgen nochmal zwei spähneschalen durchjagen und am wochenende endlich meine aale räuchern ist das ok oder muß ich noch mehr rauch in den ofen bringen


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, das find ich auch echt günstig !

Einfach mal ein bis zwei mal durchbrennen und dann geht es ab.................
versuch es einfach mal, die ersten Forellen, denn das sind immer die "Versuchskaninchen", sollten nicht nur gut aussehen sondern auch gut schmecken!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also,

wenn ich mir das Teil so anschaue, dann werden sich sicherlich eine Menge Fragen von Usern hier auftun, die da lauten:
*
Welche Maße hat der Ofen?

Ist der Ofen aus 2VA-Stahl gebaut?

Was kostet so ein Teil?

Versendet die JVA Walldeck denn auch ?*

Denn das Knast-Objekt sieht richtig gut aus und scheint auch für Gasbrenner optimal zu sein!

Na da bin ich doch gespannt ......................


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...............................*

.


----------



## teddy- (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

na dann versuch ich mal die fragen zu beantworten also mein ofen ist 1,5m ohne dach und füße der preis bezieht sich nur auf den räucherraum insgesamt ist der ofen etwa 1,8m hoch 50cm breit und 40cm tief

zu zweitens mein ofen ist aus schwarzstahl man kann ihn aber aus was man möchte fertigen lassen v2a verzinkt oder auch aus holz der preis richtet sich nach dem stahlpreis weil die jva kein gewinn machen darf 

also man kann selber eine zeichnung oder fotos da abgeben und die bauen den nach ich habe mal noch zwei fotos angehängt mit der preisliste und wie der standart ofen aussieht 

so und versenden tun die ihn nicht aber fast jede jva baut sowas auch zäune mobel usw einfach in seinem umkreis mal googeln zB in der jva oldenburg wird auch gebaut 

nagut mal schaun ob die bilder was geworden sind 

gruß stephan


----------



## teddy- (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

so und ne frage hab ich noch bei mir waren heute etwa 55crad beim räuchern ist das ok oder sollte ich noch etwas runter mit der temperatur 

beim aal weiß ich nicht ob das zuviel ist den lasse ich etwa 2 stunden im rauch hängen 

danke
gruß stephan


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> ja, sie sind was geworden - schick mal noch ein paar mehr ins Netz!
> 
> das Teil sieht doch echt gut aus - und wie war der der Preis, vielleicht Mitarbeiter-Bonus?
> Die anderen Fragen morgen.............
> ...


----------



## sunny (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sieht genial aus der Ofen #6.

Teddy, wie hast du den Ofen denn bestellt? Hast du denen einfach nen Fax o. ä. geschickt? War das obere Gitter zum Einhängen der Fische dabei oder musstest du das extra bestellen? Ist der Ofen doppelwandig bzw. kann man den so bestellen? Wie lange hat es gedauert, bis der Ofen auslieferungsfertig war? Wie ist der Ablauf, wenn man den Ofen vor Ort abholt? Gruß, Meldung, Gruß: Bitte gib mir Ofen |supergri. 

Was für eine Schale benutzt du für dein Räuchermehl? Hast du die Schale noch mal auf extra Füße gestellt? Da kann man sich doch bestimmt einen kleine Schublade mit Griff bauen lassen oder? 

Wenn dein Ofen 1,5m hoch ist (ohne Dach), wie sind dann die Proportionen Raum Brenner, Raum Rauchschale und Raum Räuchergut? Bin ich begeistert von dem Ofen, zumal der Preis top ist.   

Fragen über Fragen. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> sunny;3098862]Sieht genial aus der Ofen #6.


Finde ich auch - wer hat denn den Plan entworfen, so dass nach dieser Anleitung der Ofen gebaut wurde.

Die Schale braucht eigentlich keinen Griff, sondern wird, weil sie beim Räuchern heiss wird, von mir mit einer Wasserpumpenzange angefasst, herausgehoben, das verkohlte Buchenmehl wird ausgepippt, mit frischen Mehl bestückt und es kann weitergehen!

Ich denke mir, nach fertigem Bauplan würde die Werkstatt der JVA hier auch so ein Teil bauen. Wie ich schon schrieb, stellen die unterschiedliche Grillgeräte in Serie her - gut und günstig!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> ich habe mir grad ein neuen räucherofen bauen lassen im knast (jva walldeck) nach mein eigenen vorstellungen



Karauschenjäger, liest sich so, als ob teddy den Plan für den Ofen selber entworfen hat.

Weiß jemand, wie groß der Preisunterschied zwischen Schwarz- und V2A-Stahl ist?


----------



## voice (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ich hab mir meinen aus va gebaut.... nahezu identisch, waren so ca. 300€ material....incl. zuschnitt....

wenn du die farbe der fische richtig gold haben willst, streu etwas braunen zucker über das räuchermehl.... wenn du einen besonderen geschmack haben willst tu etwas rebe in das mehl....


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

bei V2A-Stahlblech hat man nicht das Problem, dass der Ofen rostet, wenn er irgendwo draußen steht. 

Schwarzblech rostet, nach mehrmaligen Gebrauch innen natürlich nicht, weil sich soviel Rußstoffe und Fett an den Wänden abgelagert haben, dass gar kein Platz für Rost bleibt.

Keine Ahnung, wieviel die Mehrkosten sein werden, auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich schon, darüber nachzudenken, ob man sich so ein Exemplar aus Edelstahl bauen lässt.

Meiner ist auch aus V2A-Stahl, steht oftmals draußen oder in einem Unterstand, wohin auch Feuchtigkeit gelangen kann - alles kein Problem.

@teddy-
Zum eigentlichen Garen würde ich den Ofen auf 70 bis 80 Grad aufheizen, nach dem Garen, der Fisch müsste dann durch sein, runter auf ca. 35 Grad und eine Stunde Rauch, das müsste erst mal für Forellen langen. Das ist so meine Grundformel, andere Räucherer haben sicher (etwas) andere Erfahrungen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.Da war die Temperatur schon wieder etwas zu hoch - im Winter schlecht einzuschätzen!


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn schon, dann einen, der es bis zum Ende meiner Tage macht und nicht einen, der mir nach 2 Jahren wegen Rostbidung nicht mehr gefällt und "entsorgt" wird. Das ist dann rausgeschmissenes Geld. Muss mich mal schlau machen, wie groß der Preisunterschied ist.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> sunny;3100029]Wenn schon, dann einen, der es bis zum _*Ende meiner Tage *_macht und nicht einen, der mir nach 2 Jahren wegen Rostbildung nicht mehr gefällt und "entsorgt" wird. Das ist dann rausgeschmissenes Geld. Muss mich mal schlau machen, wie groß der Preisunterschied ist.



Mensch Sunny,

noch mindestens 40 Jahre  soll das Teil bei Dir halten (?) - da stellst Du ja große Anforderungen an Deinen neuen Räucherofen. 
Ich bin 65 und ich denke, dass ich mir zwischendurch noch mal einen neuen gönnen sollte - schließlich wollen wir doch noch die Wirtschaft ankurbeln oder?

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



voice schrieb:


> ...
> wenn du die farbe der fische richtig gold haben willst, streu etwas braunen zucker über das räuchermehl....



Ohne Zucker!!! (aber schon mal gepostet)










voice schrieb:


> ...
> wenn du einen besonderen  geschmack haben willst tu etwas rebe in das mehl....



Apfel (Holz!)-Späne haben (fast) den gleichen efekt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;3100541]Ohne Zucker!!! (aber schon mal gepostet)
> 
> Apfel (Holz!)-Späne haben (fast) den gleichen Effekt.


Jo,

die Späne von Pflaumen- und Zwetschgenbäumen ebenfalls, denn das Holz ist ebenfalls sehr schön rot.

Der Fachhandel bietet auch rotes Holzpulver, angeblich kommt es aus Brasilien, an, dass dem Buchmehl beigemischt werden kann.
Aber wenn man nicht genau weiß, wo es herkommt ........

Wacholder, Erlenzweige und Rosmarin beleben den Geschmack, aber beeinflussen nicht die Färbung der Fische.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... wobei ich das Apfelholz mehr geschmacklich Richtung Rebholz meinte.
Ob's Farblich was bringt? Ich hab noch nicht darauf geachtet.
Zucker bildet bei Hitze "Kulör" - ein "natürlichen Lebensmittelfarbstoff" - der aber bei höheren Temperaturen bitter wird ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;3101486]... wobei ich das Apfelholz mehr geschmacklich Richtung Rebholz meinte.
> Ob's Farblich was bringt? Ich hab noch nicht darauf geachtet.
> Zucker bildet bei Hitze "Kulör" - ein "natürlichen Lebensmittelfarbstoff" - der aber bei höheren Temperaturen bitter wird ..


Dann wäre es natürlich nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für alle anderen Mitleser interessant, wo denn die "höheren Temperaturen" anfangen.

Ne tolle Färbung ist im Zusammenhang mit gutem Geschmack der Räucherware natürlich immer eine gute Kombination! Und bitter soll es nicht schmecken, das ist schon mal klar.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Dann wäre es natürlich nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für alle anderen Mitleser interessant, wo denn die "höheren Temperaturen" anfangen.
> ...




... oberhalb 150°C fängt Zuckerkulör an zu verbrennen. |bigeyes
Und da das oben genannte Räuchermehl erst bei 400 ... 500 °C verglimmt verbrennt auch der Zucker . #c


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

nachdem mein Angelkumpel Herby schon vor drei Tagen begonnen hatte, seine Makrelenfilets zu Pfeffer-Makrelen (Filets) zu vergolden, er mir auch voller Stolz erzählte, wie gut die schmeckten und seine Nachbarn auch des Lobes voll waren, die ihren "Anteil" bekommen und sofort vertilgt hatten, blieb mir keine andere Wahl:

Heute sollte es geschehen, der erste Schub Makrelenfilets aus Norwegen, die ganz obenauf im Gefrierschrank lagen, sollte dran glauben.

Diesmal habe ich auf Herby gehört, der seine Filets nicht in Salzlake über Nacht eingelegt hatte, sondern, nachdem sie aufgetaut waren, zuerst mit Salz aus einem Salzstreuer, dann mit der mitgebrachten norwegischen Pfeffermischung, mit Kräuterlinge (Knorr) und mit Knobi-Pfeffer bestreut hatte. Die Filets lagen dabei auf einer doppellagigen Schicht von Papier-Haushaltstüchern. Zuvor waren sie, um sie möglichst trocken zu bekommen, mit Haushaltspapier abgetupft worden.

Danach wurden sie auf den Alu-Schalen nach Tulpescher Art "umgebettet", wobei zuvor die tieferen Rillen durchstochen wurden, um mögliche Flüssigkeit ablaufen zu lassen. Dann auf die Rosten in den Ofen, der mit dem 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner bereits angeheizt worden war. Kurzes Trocknen bei Gasflamme und halboffener Tür - und dann auf 70 Grad Ofentemperatur erhitzt.

Braunen Zucker werde ich mir noch besorgen, aber diesmal musste es auch ohne gehen ..................

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

....geht noch weiter!


----------



## aal60 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sehen gut aus die Filets  von den kleinen Thuns, würde ich gerne
auch mal veranstalten.:m

--- Aber habe gerade 10 Forellis am auftauen, die kommen gleich in die Lake. Brauche die geräucherten Forellenfilets für den Brunch am Sonntag.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

DANKE aal60,

für die freundliche Bewertung. Allerdings ist es schon wieder 3 Jahre her, dass wir auf einem der Kutter von Bensersiel aus auf der Nordsee im Makrelen-Schwarm waren und jeder bei rund 120 Fischen aufgehört haben, zu angeln. Beim letzten Vereinsangeln in diesem Jahr auf dem FK MÖWE hatte nur jeder umgerechnet 20 Makrelen geangelt ...in Südnorwegen gab es diesmal aber MAKRELE SATT! 

Weiter im Text: Die ca. 70 Grad wurden dann ungefähr 15 Minuten beibehalten und dann schob ich auch schon die Räuchermehlpfanne, bestückt randvoll mit Buchenmehl und obendrauf lagen einige kleinere Wacholderzweige. Der Gasbrenner wurde anschließend mittels eines Steines höher in die Brennkammer geschoben, entzündete auch schnell die Buchenmehlpfanne und wurde bald darauf abgeschaltet. Der Ofen fing an zu qualmen.....nach ca. 30 Minuten habe ich nochmal Buchenmehl auf die Pfanne geschüttet und verteilt und einige Rosmarin-Zweige wurden obendrauf gelegt.

Nach ungefähr 1 Stunde öffnete ich die Tür des Ofens, die Pfeffermakrelen-Filets hatten sich prima verfärbt, ließen sich sehr leicht von der Alu-Schale abheben und hatten auch an der Fischhaut Farbe angenommen. Also optisch schon mal sehr gut!

Dann die Geschmacksprobe: Der Räucherfisch schmeckt wirklich gut, nicht zu salzig und auch nicht zu pfefferig, genauso wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*..

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ach ja,

ich muss mir wohl demnächst wieder frisches Buchen-Räuchermehl vom Fleischereinkauf hier in Oldenburg besorgen.

20 kg kosten so etwa 16 EURO; allerdings sind mir 20 kg, ein riesiger Sack voll, nur für mich alleine doch zuviel.

Falls jemand Lust und Laune hat, dass wir uns die Menge teilen, bitte eine PN an mich, bedarfsweise kann ich es auch herbringen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, man Deine Filet`s sehen wirklich erste Sahne aus. Leider sind meine Makros vom Sommer nicht so gross um die Filetieren zu können. Aber die kommen noch so ganz in den Ofen. Erstmal geht es morgen für ne (anscheint Stürmische Woche) an die Ostsee und ich hoffe auf Dorsch.

Viiiieeelll weiter vorne hatte ich mich mal für einen geteilten Sack Buchenmehl angebiedert. Ich könnte aber erst ab dem 24ten mich wieder melden. Kannst ja mal sehen ob was geht. 

Irgendwann muss ich doch auch mal wieder in die Pötte kommen. Aber das wird bestimmt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

dann mal viel Erfolg auf der Ostsee, nicht so raue See und gute Fänge.  #6

Übrigens kommt auch der Wittling dort vor und ist nicht nur ein guter Bratfisch sondern lässt sich auch prima im Räucherofen veredeln. Immer im ganzen mitnehmen!

Über das Buchenmehl vom Fleischer-Einkauf können wir noch reden, das hat ja noch Zeit, noch habe ich nämlich einen erklecklichen Rest!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

DANKE an aal60 für das Angebot,

aber wo es hier so gut und günstig Räuchermehl gibt und ich nicht so leicht in Deine Gegend komme, werde ich mal neues hier ordern.

Weils so prima mit den letzten Makrelenfilets geklappt hat, solls morgen früh weitergehen - weitere 24 Filets habe ich zum Auftauen aus dem Eis geholt.

Morgen früh die gleiche Prozedur, diesmal werde ich andere Pfeffermischungen nehmen und auch Zwiebeln auf einigen auflegen (letztere habe ich mir von einem Profi besorgt, der geschäftlich räuchert!). Die Zwiebeln sind getrocknet und müssen zuvor noch in heißem Wasser aufgequollen werden - mal schauen, ob es so geht !?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ... Die Zwiebeln sind getrocknet und müssen zuvor noch in heißem Wasser aufgequollen werden - mal schauen, ob es so geht !?
> ...



Genau so hab ich mal getrocknete Zwiebeln in Würfel von "Feinkost-Albrecht" verwendet: es war zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also,

das mit den Zwiebeln hat heute bei mir nicht so hingehauen; wahrscheinlich, so sagt wenigstens meine Frau, ist Tulpe2 "ordentlicher" als ich (wie ich das Wort hasse!).

Ich habe die getrockneten Zwiebeln, die übrigens mit (getrocknetem) feingehacktem Paprika vermischt sind, in heißem, zuvor gekochten Wasser, gelegt und etwas gewartet, bevor ich sie mit einer Gabel auf einige Filets gelegt und festgedrückt habe, die ich zuvor schon mit Salz und Pfeffermischung bestreut hatte.

Vielleicht ist doch dadurch zuviel Flüssigkeit auf die Filets gekommen, denn so richtig trocken waren sie auf der Rückseite, also da, wo sich die Haut befindet, nicht. 

Wir wissen: Das A und O ist, dass die zu räuchenden Fische auch wirklich trocken sind, dann kann man z.B. Heringe auch einfach aufhängen, dass man die Stange durch die Augen spiesst. 
Tut ihnen nicht mehr weh - sie habens hinter sich!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................
*
.


----------



## Dahmerin66 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sieht das aber legger aus.
Dies müssen wir auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

danke, es war auch mal wieder sehr lecker, was aus dem Räucherofen kam.

Wieder nur 15 Minuten 70 bis 80 Grad Ofentemperatur, bis die Filets gar waren und dann ging es um den Geschmack und um die Farbe. Wie man auf dem Foto sieht, habe ich die Schale auf dem Lochblech über dem Gasbrenner mit Buchenmehl gefüllt, mit der Hand etwas angedrückt und obendrauf einige Rosmarinzweige gelegt, in der stillen Hoffnung, den Geschmack noch etwas zu verbessern.

Sonst nehme ich gerne einige kleinere Wacholderzweige (mein Nachbar hat einen großen Busch im Vorgarten) oder grüne Erlenzweige von der benachbarten Bäke. 

Damit das Buchenmehl zum Glimmen kam, drehte ich den Brenner leicht auf - als es qualmte, wurde er einfach abgedreht und die Temperatur im Ofen sank auf ca. 40 Grad. Und das für die nächsten 90 Minuten, wobei natürlich die Temperatur dann noch mehr sank.

Zwischendurch mal ein Blick in den Ofen - die Filets verfärbten sich und erhielten ein angenehmes Braun und hoffentlich auch den erwünschten Geschmack.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jungs,
deine Filets sehen super aus, Karauschenjäger! Ist dein Vorrat an Fisch unendlich, oder warum bist du dauern am Räuchern???  *** Ich will auch:c***
Ich melde mich nun auch endlich noch mal hier zu Wort. Bei mir gabs ne längere Räucher-Pause. Abver morgen gehts wieder los und ich hänge ein paar Forellen in den Ofen. Demnächst geb ich dann mal Vollgas und werde mich mal am Kalträuchern von Schinken probieren. Na ob das so klappen wird? -Hoffentlich!
Es folgen natürlich dann Berichte!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich hab die doch recht feinen Zwiebelwürfel in einer Schüssel überbrüht, das Wasser abgegossen und (abgekühlt) leicht ausgedrückt.
Nach ein paar Minuten waren die Zwiebel leicht "gummiartig" aber weich zu kauen.
Beim auf die Filet verteilen war keine Flüssigkeit mehr spürbar. - gefühlsmäßi fast zu trocken.
Nach den Räuchern waren die Zwiebeln wieder wie "nachgetrocknet", nicht wirklich gar und ziemlich süß (den Kindern hat es gefallen.).
Wie gesagt: "zufriedenstellend" - nicht "super".
Es war eine Notlösung beim Camping (vergessen Zwiebeln zu kaufen).

Übrigens: bei kurzen Garzeiten oder geringen Temperaturen im Rauch: die rohen, geschnittenen Zwiebeln 1-2 min in die Mikrowelle zum Vorgaren und dann auf die Filets.


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> ... und werde mich mal am Kalträuchern von Schinken probieren. Na ob das so klappen wird? -Hoffentlich!
> ...




Hast Du ein Rezept? wenn nicht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2794783&postcount=520

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2804496&postcount=535

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2805620&postcount=538

ansonsten: "richtigen" Schinken 2 Wochen pökeln!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,
jo, ich habe mir schon aus nem anderen Forum ein Rezept ausgesucht. Ich würde ganz gerne mit nem "Putenschinken" anfangen. Da hab ich weniger Flesich, was ist verderben kann  Außerdem steh ich auf Geflügel, und auf Titten...:q

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> .... Ich würde ganz gerne mit nem "Putenschinken" anfangen. Da hab ich weniger Flesich, was ist verderben kann...




Versuch eine Oberkeule oder Oberschale von der Pute zu bekommen.
Wenn es bei dir keine Allergiker gibt würde ich dringend Pökelsalz benutzen, anders sind mögliche Bakterien beim Schinken zu Hause räuchern kaum zu beherrschen.

Po kg Fleich: 50 gr. Pökelsalz und ca 15 gr. (Rohr-)Zucker, ein paar zerstoßene Wacholderbeeren und eine Messerspitze Pfeffer. Die Mischung leicht in das Fleisch massieren.

Jetzt wäre ein Vakuumierer/Folienschweißgerät nützlich.
Das Fleisch in eine passende Gefriertüte einpacken, Luft weitestgehend rausdrücken und zubinden oder eben Vakuumieren.
Je 1cm Dicke des Fleisches ca. 18 Stunden (Kochsalz) oder 12 Stunde (Pökelsalz) Pökeln - mehr macht nix und ergibt keine Verbesserung - deutlich weniger gibt einen verdorbenen Magen.
Also lieber aufrunden: 10 cm dickes Fleich x 18 Stunden = 180 Stunden geteilt durch 24 (1Tag) = 7,5 Tage (lieber 8 und nicht 7!)

Fleisch im Kühlschrank (Gemüsefach - aber nicht über 15°C) durchpökeln lassen, täglich drehen. Es bildet sich "Eigenlake" in der Tüte: aufpassen, nicht verschütten.

Nach der ausgerechneten Reifezeit auspacken und ca. 1 Stunde in kaltes Wasser legen ( ungelöstes Salz wird entfernt - sonst gibt es später "Salzflecke"). Dann gut abtrocknen und und neu verpacken. 2-3 Tage "Nachreifen im Kühlschrank.

Danach nochmal trockenreiben und ca. 12 Stunden an der Luft Trocknen (Fliegensicher!!!).

Und dann kommt das Kalträuchern: für 5 cm Fleichdicke ca. 6 ... 8 Stunden im Rauch, 12 Stunden Pause und dann wieder 6 ... 8 Stunden Räuchern u.s.w, bei max. 25 °C (35-40°C sind KO-Temperatur: da kippt der Räuchervorgang zum Heißräuchern und Saft triff aus ...)

Auch wenn man es kaum erwarten kann: 24 Stunden im Kühlschrank (Gemüsefach) "nachreifen" lassen ...

Haltbarkeit: etwa 14 -21 Tage (Kühlschrank).

Wenn es "richtiger" Schinken werden soll werden min. 90 gr. Salz benötigt. Wird dann aber auch sehr hart und brennt auf der Zunge, der milde "Schinkengeschmack" wird fast kompl. überdeckt ...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,
danke für deine Anleitung. Jetzt habe ich die Qual der Wahl: dein Rezept oder das andere... ich werde mal schauen. 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na, ist das eine Frage (?),

Tulpe2 ist eine absolute Kapazität auf dem Gebiet der Räucherei und deshalb ist es keine Frage, dass Du zuerst sein Rezept ausprobierst! Der Mann versteht sein Handwerk (Hobby)!

Ich werde dann beim nächsten Mal die Pfeffermischungen vorstellen, die nicht jeder kennt, weil sie teilweise aus Norge stammen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*


Karausche, ich habe das andere Rezept von einem Profi-Räucherer, der selber ein Räucherfoum eröffnet hat, und dieses mit Erfolg unterhält...
Und der ist AUCH Profi.
Naja, ich werde mal schauen...


----------



## Tino (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Profi hin, Profi her.

Viel wichtiger ist der Arbeitsablauf den man einhalten sollte und was man da macht.

Fang erst mal an und dann machst du deine eigenen Erfahrungen und wirst auch selber Rezepte verändern,für dich optimieren oder auch selbst erstellen.Das macht ja den Spass an der Sache aus,auch was eigenes auszuprobieren.

Viel Erfolg und viel Spass dabei


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tino schrieb:


> Profi hin, Profi her.
> 
> Viel wichtiger ist der Arbeitsablauf den man einhalten sollte und was man da macht.
> 
> ...



Genau so. 
Und Profi bin ich nicht-alles nur aus Spass.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

der Begriff "Profi" ist dehnbar - Profis sind wahrscheinlich alle die, die das Räuchern gewerbsmäßig machen und ihren Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen und natürlich auf ihre Einkünfte auch noch Steuern bezahlen müssen.

Also, auch die zweite Rutsche Pfeffermakrelen-Filets hat gut geschmeckt, zumindest sagen das auch meine Nachbarn, die ich wieder bedenken konnte. 

Beim Angeln in Norwegen gingen beim Herausziehen des Makrelenvorfachs zu aller Überraschung auch einige Hornhechte an die Haken. Die Fische wurde vom Kopf befreit und ausgenommen, sie müssen beim Räuchern dann wohl an Wurstbändern hängen, die Hitze aushalten können. 
Freu mich schon auf die grünen Gräten!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.


----------



## Tino (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Karausche

Die Hornis kannst du normal an Räucherhaken räuchern.

Nimm die, die man in die Wirbelsäule eindreht,funktioniert einwandfrei und da fällt nichts runter.

Ich frier sie auch ohne Kopf immer ein.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, die Idee ist nicht schlecht....

...natürlich habe ich eine Anzahl der Haken, die man um die Hauptgräte herum dreht, aber ich denke natürlich, dass es besser wäre, noch einen feinen Draht oben um den Fisch  und damit auch um den Haken herum zu drehen, damit die Hornhechte auch gerade herunter hängen.

Auch wenn´s nicht passiert: Jeder Räucherer denkt doch, dass beim Garen oder Räuchern einer der Fische herunter fällt oder fallen könnte  #t  !

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.Mein Ofen ist natürlich groß genug für jeden normalen Hornhecht oder auch für dicke Aale.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... ich nehm für die Horni's aus Wurstschnur aus'm Großmarkt.
Tüddel ich dann um die Schwanzwurzel.


----------



## Tino (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Beim abwaschen "ziehe" ich die Hornis kurz.Dann sind sie wieder gerade, vom krumm sein, vom einfrieren.

Bei mir ist noch keiner runtergefallen.Warum auch, die wiegen ja auch nicht die Welt, dass sie durch das Eigengewicht fallen könnten.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tino schrieb:


> ..., die wiegen ja auch nicht die Welt, dass sie durch das Eigengewicht fallen könnten.




Und wieso fallen dann (zu Heiß, zu nass) Heringe runter?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;3114912]Und wieso fallen dann (zu Heiß, zu nass) Heringe runter?


Bekanntlich sind von meinem 20 Heringen, die ich auf herkömmliche Weise durch Kiemen und Maul mit einer Stange "aufgefädelt" habe, genau drei Fische herunter gefallen - natürlich, weil ich sie nicht so vollständig getrocknet habe, wie das die Räuchermeister beispielsweise bei Fiedler

www.fiedlers-fischmarkt.de 

in Bremerhaven machen, die erst "Gas" geben, wenn der Fisch auch wirklich trocken geworden ist, natürlich unbedingt die Oberfläche. Bei denen fällt nichts runter, das wäre Verlust!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Die "historische" HP von Fiedler finde ich so Klasse!


----------



## Tino (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Und wieso fallen dann (zu Heiß, zu nass) Heringe runter?



Hallo Tulpe
Bei mir sind Fische anfangs nur runtergefallen wenn sie nicht ordentlich getrocknet wurden.
Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr so ungeduldig und es fällt nichts mehr runter.

Hornis ,auch ohne Kopf, in die Wirbelsäule eindrehen.
Haut bei mir wunderbar hin.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Weiß ich ja - liegt also zumeist nicht am Gewicht sondern woanders dran - das meinte ich. (_*Tino*_: "... noch keiner runtergefallen.Warum auch, die wiegen ja auch nicht die Welt, dass sie durch das Eigengewicht fallen könnten.")


----------



## Tino (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Manchmal ist auch das Genick schon so lädiert, dass es nicht mehr die Welt hält.(Transport der Fische)


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Meine Filets haben alle kein Genick mehr, wenn ich diese aus Norge gefroren Richtung Deutschland transportiere.

Auch alle Makrelen wurden zu Filets verarbeitet und die paar Hornis mussten leider ihren langen Schnabel zu Hause lassen.

Die Frage von dem Threadersteller gpsjunkie war doch auch, ob man z.B. die Filets eines Schellis ganz normal räuchern könnte, und ich muss gestehen, ich habe es nie ausprobiert, weil ich mich immer wieder über ein gut gebräuntes Fischfilet in der Pfanne gefreut habe.  

Und daran hat sich nichts geändert, bei Bedarf noch dazu ein frischer Kartoffelsalat und selbstgemachte Remoulade - man ist ja bescheiden (geworden)  #6 !

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh ja Cliff, schellis aus dem Rauch sind auch nix für mich. Aus der Pfanne muss ich noch testen. Allerdings ging es dieses mal an der Ostsee nicht weil ich Dorsch wollte, er aber nicht so richtig. Die paar Std die ich wegen dem fehlenden Wind los konnte sollte es nur Dorsch sein. Na gut werde ich demnächst noch mal ein kurzes We nach oben an doe Ostsee düsen und beides fangen. Dorsch und Platte, evtl Wittis.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;3116626]Oh ja Cliff, schellis aus dem Rauch sind auch nix für mich. Aus der Pfanne muss ich noch testen. Allerdings ging es dieses mal an der Ostsee nicht weil ich Dorsch wollte, er aber nicht so richtig. Die paar Std die ich wegen dem fehlenden Wind los konnte sollte es nur Dorsch sein. Na gut werde ich demnächst noch mal ein kurzes We nach oben an doe Ostsee düsen und beides fangen. Dorsch und Platte, evtl Wittis.


Jo, letztere hatte ich heute aus der Pfanne, richtig große Filets, und mit den Zutaten (Siehe oben)  schmeckten sie natürlich. 

Ansonsten wollte ich heute mal die Gewürzmischungen, die man in jedem Supermarkt in Norge  kaufen kann und die geeignet sind, ein Fischfilet so richtig zu würzen  bzw. auch Makrelenfilets im Rauch zu veredeln.

Offensichtlich lieben die Schweden und Norweger Pfeffer-Gewürzmischungen, denn alle "Santa Maria" Produkte stammen aus Schweden aus Mölndal. Das sind dann "Seafood & Fisch", bestehend aus Safran, Citrone, Fenchel, Pfeffer und Öl. Aber auch "Pepparmix" und "Piffikryddar"  stammen aus der selben Fabrik, wobei letzteres insgesamt 72 % Salz enthält, also bei einem Preis von ungefähr 3,50 EURO für soviel Salz ziemlich teuer ist.

Was in einer Gewürzfabrik in Bergen in Norge "gemischt" wird, läuft unter Bezeichnung "HINDU" als "Fiskekrydder", wobei gleich hier zu sagen ist, das hinter dem SALZ in der Aufzählung der Inhaltsstoff gleich Glutamat |kopfkrat steht.

Von einem Räuchergeschäft erhielt ich kürzlich einen Beutel getrocknete Zwiebeln mit kleingehacktem Paprika und einen ebenso großen Beutel mit Pfefferkörnern, die teilweise schon geschrotet waren. 

Das Wasser für die getrockneten Zwiebeln wird zuvor zum Kochen gebracht, danach werden die Zwiebeln eingelegt, sie blähen sich etwas auf, das Wasser wird abgegossen, die Zwiebeln werden mit einem Papier-Küchentuch getrocknet und auf den Makrelen-Filets aufgelegt. Das werden dann Zwiebel-Makrelenfilets, wobei natürlich die Filets mit einer Salz-Pfeffer-Gewürzmischung vorher bestreut werden. Sonst hätten sie auch keinen Geschmack!

Morgen früh sollen noch mal Makrelen-Filets in den Rauch, denn der Gefrierschrank soll noch etwas leerer werden. Nicht nur der BoFrost-Onkel nervt - Ihr versteht schon!|rolleyes

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na sowas,

vergessen hatte ich natürlich in meinem kurzen "Gewürzmischungs-Statement", das man auch die auf dem letzten Bild abgelichtenen Zutaten fürs Braten von Fischfilets aber auch beim Räuchern für z.B. Makrelenfilets nehmen kann wie:
*
KNORR Kräuterlinge
Zitronenpfeffer
Cayenne-Pfeffer und auch
Paprika-Flocken in rot und grün als Gewürzmischung*

Selber ausprobieren, was am besten schmeckt, das ist hier die Lösung!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mieses Wetter letzte Nacht und heute morgen,
aber das hat mich nicht davon abgehalten, unterm Carport erneut den Räucherofen anzuheizen und noch mal drei Alu-Grillschalen mit Makrelenfilets auf die Gitter im Ofen zu schieben.

Diesmal hatte ich keine getrockneten Zwiebeln genommen, sondern die Filets mit Salz, Fiskekrudder, Kräuterlinge und gemahlenem Pfeffer überstreut. Zuvor waren die Filets mit Papier-Haushaltstücher ordentlich trocken getupft worden, damit sie auch *nicht* an den Rillen der Alu-Schalen ankleben konnten. Überdies hatte ich wieder mit einer Bratengabel Löcher in  die tieferen Rillen der Schalen gestossen, damit evtl. Saft abfliessen konnte.

Dann kurze Zeit bei halbgeöffneter Tür den Gasbrenner in Betrieb genommen, damit die Filets noch etwas trocknen konnten, und dann ging es schon los: Nur etwa 15 Minuten habe ich die Temperatur im Ofen bei ungefähr 70 Grad gehalten, wobei ich diesmal als Test den Ofen zwischendurch geöffnet habe, alle Filets einmal gedreht und die Tür wieder geschlossen habe. 

Ich wollte vermeiden, dass eines der Filets doch an der Alu-Schale festbacken könnte. Beim anschließendem Räuchern habe ich nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder die Filets gedreht, so dass die "offene" Fläche mit den Gewürzen oben war. Beide Seite hatten am Schluss ein angenehmes gebräuntes Aussehen. Geschmacksprobe: Wieder sehr gut!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Fortsetzung Seite 2*

Ne - als Antwort auf eine PN - 

die Makrelenfilets werden nicht über Nacht in der Salzlauge gelegt, sondern morgens mal kurz mit einem Salzstreuer mit ganz normalen Tafelsalz "geduscht". Das reicht dann, denn so riesengroß sind die Filets auch nicht. Das Salz zieht schnell in das Fleisch der Makrelen ein, zumal auch noch die Gewürzmischungen zwischen 30 bis 72 % Salz enthalten.

Da die Filets wirklich nicht so lange im Feuer und dann im Rauch wie beispielsweise eine Forelle hängen oder hier besser liegen müssen, ist behutsamer Umgang mit dem Gasbrenner angesagt. Fischfilets in der Pfanne sind bekanntlich auch ruckzuck durch und bereit, auf den Teller zu kommen.

Speziell für meinem Freund gpsjunkie JOCHEN habe noch zwei Bilder eingestellt, nämlich von seinen Lieblingsfischen, den Wittlingen - hier einmal die Wittis kurz vorher und dann in der Pfanne. Gibt leider kein Geschmacks-Internet!

Und dann noch - die Steine habe ich zum Schutz der Gasflamme links und rechts in die Brennkammer gestellt, weil ich keinen Brenner mit Zündsicherung habe und morgens der Wind noch ziemlich heftig war.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, wenn das mal keine super Erklärungen und Berichte sind. Deine Wittlinge hast Du aus Norge? Die die ich letztes Jahr in Grobro gefangen habe waren so gross wie deine Makrelen aus Norge. 

Ich hoffe das ich im November auch mal zum Räuchern komme. Entweder es liegt was an, oder ich finde das Wetter zuschlecht oder mir fällt ne andere Ausrede ein. Aber die Makros sollten doch auch mal vergoldet werden.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Wittlinge kann man auch sehr gut räuchern, das Haupt und die Innereien in Norge lassen, mit dem bekannten Doppelhaken durchs Rückgrat und dann in den Räucherofen hängen.

Nur 70 Grad Hitze und auch nur 15 Minuten und dann bei 35 - 40 Grad eine Stunde behutsam durchräuchern. Auch warm aus dem Rauch schmecken sie sehr gut. 

Ansonsten warten wir natürlich noch auf die Makrelen aus Deinem Rauch und auf gute Ergebnisse!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

speziell für gpsjunkie Jochen habe ich einige Wittlinge in den Ofen eingehängt, die zusammen mit Aalen und Forellen geräuchert werden sollen, in der stillen Hoffnung, dass alle Fische auch "durch" sind und Geschmack haben - und es scheint gelungen!

Wittlinge sind sowohl gute Bratfische in der Pfanne als auch geeignet zum Räuchern, wobei man alles Überflüssige dort lassen kann, wo man sie gefangen hat.

Und dann noch - die Schale mit dem Buchenmehl hat sich  durch die Hitze verzogen, darum schaut sie so schief aus.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, danke für die Fotos. Sieht wieder sehr gelungen aus. Ich würde auch gerne Rentner (ääääähhh neee Pensionär) sein. Wenn ich ich soviel Zeit hätte.

Dieses We bekomme ich Besuch zum Zander angeln. Samstag und Sonntag los. Dann ist wieder ein We um. 

Leider biste hier der Alleinunterhalter. Vielleicht gibt es noch mehr die auch ihre Fische vergolden?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

das macht doch nichts, denn einigen Räucher-Kollegen konnte ich schon helfen, wenn Fragen auftauchten, wie gestern wieder, als via PN Fragen zu den Pfeffer-Makrelen auftauchten und (gerne) beantwortet wurden.

Wäre ja schlimm, wenn man seine Erfahrungen nur für sich behalten würde und so denken würde, die anderen sollen doch selbst sehen, wie sie zurecht kommen. Dafür ist dieses Forum doch da, dass alle Interessierten von den Erfahrungen anderer User profitieren.

Genauso prima finde ich es, wenn jemand schreibt, das habe ich aber anders gemacht und es hat auch geklappt. Insofern freue ich mich, und sicherlich auch alle anderen, die mitlesen, wenn es hier munter weitergeht mit Hinweisen, Tipps und vielen Bildern zum Thema RÄUCHERN.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Wieder Aale und Wittis, die nicht nur optisch lecker aussehen, sondern auch wirklich gut aus dem Rauch schmecken.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So Mädels, heute habe ich meinen Feiertag genutzt um 25 Makrelen zu vergolden. Was soll ich sagen: ich bin auf dem Weg.

Zum Anfang. Nachdem meine Fische letztes mal fast keine Farbe hatten und ich hier gelesen habe das die meissten Öfen im Bodenblech Löcher haben, nahm ich heute meine Bohrmaschine und nen 20mm Bohrer zur Hand und ruckzuck waren 7 große Löcher im Bereich der Späneschale eingebohrt.

Meine kleinen Makrelen habe ich in meine normale Lauge gelegt, aber nur 6 Std. Schön mit Küchenpapier abgetrocknet und in den Ofen damit. Den Brenner auf ganz klein gestellt und die Tür aufgelassen. Bei 30 Grad und offener Tür habe ich die Fische dann 40 min hängen lassen und habe die Fische als trocken empfunden. Dann die Tür geschlossen und den Brenner etwas aufgedreht. 25 min Später konnte ich die Rückenflosse leicht rausziehen und dann kam die Späneschale. Ich habe die Tür aufgelassen und den Brenner volle Kanne an. Schnell war alles am glühen und den Brenner aus. Qualm kam auch. Aber der ging wieder aus. Also den Brenner erneut an und mal eben was anderes machen. Kurz gekuckt beim Ofen was Sache ist und Oh Schreck das Mehl brennt. Schnell die Schale aus dem Ofen und ne andere Aluschale oben drauf und das Feuer erstickt. Dann die Schale wieder rein und Tür zu. Schon Qualmte es oben raus wie hulle. Als der Qualm weniger wurde habe ich die Tür geöffnet und die Schale raus und neues Mehl rein Tür auf und den Brenner erneut auf volle Kanne. Dieses mal vor dem Mehl gewartet und auf die erste Stelle gewartet die zu Glühen anfängt. Brenner aus und Tür zu. Der Ofen sah aus wie bei der Papst wahl. Qualm aus allen Ritzen und Löcher.

Trotzdem habe ich im Ofen immer noch Kondenswasser gefunden und die Makros sind besser als letztes mal aber könnten noch besser. Also habe doch nicht lange genug getrocknet.

So anbei noch ein paar Bilder, und ich habe es entlich mal zum Räuchern geschafft. Jetzt müsste ich am Ball bleiben und die Fische länger trocknen. Werde mal versuchen 1-2 Stunden an der Luft zu trocknen. Fliegen gibt es ja zur Zeit nicht so viele.


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Versuch mal die "Räucherpäkchen" Späne in Alufolie und Löcher 'reinpiken.
Da kein Sauerstoff 'ran kommt, kann auch nichts brennen (s. Holzvergaser).


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;3125713]Versuch mal die "Räucherpäkchen" Späne in Alufolie und Löcher 'reinpiken.
> Da kein Sauerstoff 'ran kommt, kann auch nichts brennen (s. Holzvergaser).


Erst mal#rund Anerkennung  , dass Du Dich da ran gewagt hast. #6


Das sieht doch schon alles ganz gut aus, auch wenn die Makrelen etwas faltige Haut haben, was möglicherweise auf etwas zu viel Hitze schliessen lässt - vielleicht?

Ansonsten hast Du es so gemacht wie ich, auch die Öfen ähneln sich - wo soll es da ein Prob geben?

Über die Buchenmehl-Päckchen hatte Tulpe2  bereits früher berichtet und auch vermeldet, dass es auf diese Weise klappt, ordentlich Rauch zu erzeugen.

Bei mir fängt aber auch mal das Buchenmehl in der Räucherpfanne zu "brennen" an, etwas wenig Wasser drauf und schon geht die Qualmerei weiter!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann,

Jochen, Du hast ja sogar, um Dich und uns zu erfreuen, bis in die Dunkelheit hinein geräuchert, wie man auf den Fotos sieht.

Aber wie lange und wie hoch war denn die Temperatur des Gasbrenners, um die Makrelen zu garen, denn da geht es zunächst einmal drum. 15 Minuten so um 70 Grad reichen bei den kleinen Makrelen aus, dann müssten sie durch sein!

Das selbe habe ich mit meinen 20 Heringen aus der Schlei gehabt; die waren einfach zu schmal, um richtig lange Feuer zu bekommen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff, ich hatte 20min 80 grad anliegen. Aber es kann sein das die Makrelen die Hitze beim entzünden der Späne bekommen haben. Es dauert doch ziemlich lange bis die Späne glimmen. Obwohl ich die Tür auf hatte bekommen die Makros bestimmt noch etwas Hitze ab. 

Auch hatte ich wie oben geschrieben an der Rückwand Kondenzwasser. 

Das mit den Spänepaks muss ich noch mal suchen. Hatte ich schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja,

die reine Garzeit von 20 Minuten bei 80 Grad, und dann sind die Makrelen noch ziemlich klein, erscheint mir ein wenig zu heiss und lang, zumal ja auch das Buchenmehl in der Mehlpfanne nicht sofort entzündet und zum Qualmen gebracht werden kann.

Dann würde nämlich die volle Hitze auch weiter als 20 Minuten im Ofen stecken und die Fische sind bekanntlich schon vorher, also spätestens nach 20 Minuten, gar.

Bei meinen Pfeffermakrelen habe ich auch nach 10 - 12 Minuten Hitze (70 Grad) die Ofentür geöffnet, habe die Schale reingestellt und weiter Flamme gegeben. Das hat den Vorteil, dass die Fische Hitze weiter bekommen und dass das Buchenmehl in der Pfanne sich so erhitzt, dass es schwelt und zum richtigen Zeit anfängt zu qualmen.

Damit die Flamme schneller und dichter an das Buchenmehl in der Pfanne "ran" kommt und es entzündet, habe ich einen Stein unter den Brenner gelegt, so dass die Hitze direkter kommt.

Tulpe2 hat übrigens zum Entzünden einen externen kleinen Gasbrenner - geht auch, wenn man alles richtig timen will.

Kondenzwasser im Räucherofen: Die Fische sollten noch besser getrocknet werden, auch von innen und beim Garen lasse ich oben im Dach immer die Abzugsöffnung etwas auf, damit die Restfeuchtigkeit abziehen kann. Hilfreich ist es auch, beim Garen zwischendurch mal rein zu schauen und die Tür zu öffnen - so schnell ist die Hitze nicht aus dem Ofen raus!

Das wird schon............#6

*
Beste Grüße 
Karauschenjäger
CLIFF
............................................*
.


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, das mit der Zeit hatte ich beim Garen nicht berücksichtigt. Beim nächsten mal klappt das besser. Das Loch oben im Ofen hatte ich auch auf. Allerdings fand ich dass das Kondenzwasser beim Späneanzünden etwas weg gezogen ist und die Fische hatten beim zweitenmal auch die Farbe bekommen. Die Fische hatte ich auch innen getrocknet. Allerdings denke ich das ich die Fische wirklich einige Zeit an der Luft abtrocknen lassen muss. Das hatte ich aus Zeitgründen nicht gemacht, sondern nur mit offener Tür im Ofen. 

Gestern bekam ich einen Anruf von dem Kumpel meiner Schwiegereltern. Der fragte was für Fische das waren die er bekommen hat. Ich sagte Makrelen, worauf er sagte: Neeeeeee MAkrelen schmecken nicht so Super. Man sind die lecker sagte er. Worauf ich noch etwas grösser wurde. Schönes Lob.


----------



## aal60 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Cliff, das mit der Zeit hatte ich beim Garen nicht berücksichtigt. Beim nächsten mal klappt das besser. ....  Der fragte was für Fische das waren die er bekommen hat. Ich sagte Makrelen, worauf er sagte: Neeeeeee MAkrelen schmecken nicht so Super. Man sind die lecker sagte er. Worauf ich noch etwas grösser wurde. Schönes Lob.




Hallo Jochen, es ist auch immer etwas besonderes, wenn man so 
frisch geräucherten Fisch bekommt! #6

Ich habe auch das Problem, der Nachfrage nach zukommen.

Für Eure Seefische beneide ich Euch,muß wohl mal Makrelen grün kaufen.

Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

für eine Tour auf einem Kutter in Ostfriesland ist das Sauerland auch ziemlich weit weg, wobei noch die Unwägbarkeit dazu kommt: 

Findet der Kutterkäptn einen Schwarm oder werden wieder nur "Einzelgänger" über die Reling gehievt? 
Die Ausbeute: Mal 120 Stück oder nur 12   #c , das weiß keiner vorher! 
Oder schlechtes Wetter: Fährt er überhaupt raus?

Vor 4 Wochen in Südnorwegen haben wir nach 3 Tagen aufgehört, Makrelen zu fischen, es wurden einfach zuviele - danach wurden nur noch einige als Naturköder geangelt.

Ansonsten bei der Menge sollten sie als Räucherfilets verarbeitet werden oder Sauer eingelegt geht auch prima!
Wenn das Wetter besser wird, geht die nächste Ladung Makrelenfilets in den Ofen .....


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Heute Abend war ich bei einem Freund, der mal schnell aus besonderem Anlass genau 50 Makrelenfilets räuchern wollte.

Allerdings nimmt er zum Heizen Buchenscheite und nicht einen Gasbrenner, wie die meisten von uns. Natürlich muss man dann mit der Hitze auch sehr "behutsam" umgehen, zwischendurch mal die Tür öffnen oder den Deckel etwas verschieben, um die richtige Temperatur hin zu bekommen. Das muss man einfach noch mehr in den Griff haben!

Die Pfeffermakrelen-Filets werden alle mit den gedrehten Kehl-Haken im oberen Teil des Ofens in einer Höhe aufgehängt und auch die Pfefferkörner fielen nicht herunter, die auf der Schnittfläche lagen.

Garhitze zwischendurch bis 100 Grad (!), nach 15 Minuten kam Buchenmehl auf die (Holz)-Feuerstelle und nach weiteren 45 Minuten waren sie fertig, die Pfeffermakrelen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

ich werd´s sicherlich etwas anders machen als mein Freund in dem Ofen, der mit Holz befeuert wird.

Unsicher bin ich immer noch, wie die getrockneten Zwiebelringe, die die Makrelenfilets zu "Pfeffer-Zwiebel-Makrelenfilets" geräuchert verwandeln sollen, eingelegt oder nicht werden, zumal mir heute abend eine Mitarbeiterin von Fischfeinkost-Martens erzählte und dabei auf die Zwiebel-Makrelen im Verkaufstresen wies, die Zwiebeln würden nicht eingeweicht und einfach so auf die Filets gepackt und mitgeräuchert.

Ich möchte ja morgen früh räuchern und werde es auf zweierlei Weise ausprobieren und natürlich berichten.

*Beste Grüße
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So......fertig geräuchert!

Ich hatte noch mal 24 Makrelenfilets aufgetaut (wir packen sie immer zu sechs in einem Beutel in Norge), am nächsten Morgen alle noch einmal gewaschen, auf Papier-Küchentücher gelegt und auch von oben getrocknet.

Natürlich nicht über Nacht in einer Lake, sondern morgens als erstes mit einem Salzstreuer etwas bestreut, dann wieder das norwegische "Fiskekrudder"-Gemisch hinterher, die Pfeffermühle eingesetzt und am Schluss ganze Pfeffer- und Senfkörner auf die Filets gestreut und leicht festgedrückt.

Diesmal wollte ich es versuchen und die getrockneten Zwiebeln, die von Professionellen Räuchereien verwendet werden, so trocken auf einige Filets zu drücken und mitzuräuchern.

Das klappt nicht (!), dann werden die Filets, und insbesondere die Zwiebeln darauf,  zu trocken, also die Zwiebeln in gekochtes Wasser legen, kurz ziehen lassen, ausdrücken und dann auf die Makrelenfilets legen. 
So werden das auch die Profis machen!

Ansonsten werde ich bei den Makrelenfilets langsam PROFI; ich will damit sagen, es klappt wirklich prima, von Mal zu Mal besser,  und alle, die sie vertilgen, sind zumindest #6 des Lobes voll!

Vielleicht sagen sie es auch nur, damit ich demnächst mal wieder welche rüberschicke!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## franky04 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zusammen,

also der Trööt ist wirklich klasse #6.

Heute ist mein Räucherofen eingetroffen (Gas) und ich möchte ihn gerne an diesen Wochenende einweihen.
Als absoluter Räucherneuling weiß ich dank Eurer Beiträge schon mal über die Basics bescheid.
Eines würde mich aber noch interessieren:

Wenn ich die Forellen in den Ofen legen muss (wegen der menge und der größe des Ofens), lege ich sie auf die Bauchseite oder auf den Rücken???

Dachte mir, wenn sie auf dem Rücken liegen bleibt der Saft eher erhalten, wobei wenn sie auf dem Bauch liegen kann der Rauch besser eindringen.....

Was meint Ihr?

VG, Frank


----------



## jottweebee (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mach erst einmal einen Räuchergang ohne Fisch. Dann färbt sich der Ofen von Innen und setzt Patina an. 
Dadurch geht der Metallgeschmack weg, der manches Mal bei neuen Öfen vorkommt.


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



franky04 schrieb:


> ...
> Heute ist mein Räucherofen eingetroffen (Gas) und ich möchte ihn gerne an diesen Wochenende einweihen.
> ...



heiz' den Ofen erstmal richtig durch: 1 Stunde 120 ... 150°C
und dann einen Räuchergang (1/2 Stunde) ohne Fisch.
Der Ofen sollte vor seinem Gebrauch schon etwas bräunlich von innen sein. Abkühlen lassen und dann kannst Du loslegen.



franky04 schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich die Forellen in den Ofen legen muss (wegen der menge und der  größe des Ofens), lege ich sie auf die Bauchseite oder auf den Rücken???
> ...



Bauch oben im Wellengitter - aber weniger wegen "saftig" als dass die Bauchlappen aufgehen können und Rauch dann besser in die Bauchhöhle kommt.
(Forelllen erst 15...20 min bei 70...80°C) garen (an der Rückenflosse ziehen: geht sie leicht raus, ist der Fisch gar) und dann ca.20 min bei geringer Temperatur (40-50°C) Räuchern. 
Länger/heißer wird der Fisch trocken.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;3135750]heiz' den Ofen erstmal richtig durch: 1 Stunde 120 ... 150°C
> und dann einen Räuchergang (1/2 Stunde) ohne Fisch.
> Der Ofen sollte vor seinem Gebrauch schon etwas bräunlich von innen sein. Abkühlen lassen und dann kannst Du loslegen.


Jo, das sehe ich genauso wie meine beiden Vorschreiber, denn zunächst sollte der Ofen so in Gebrauch genommen werden, wie man es machen würde, wenn man Fische räuchern wollte, auch in der angemessenen Zeit.

Das habe ich so mit meinem Räucherofen auch gemacht. Der ist von Thüros (www.thueros.de), in V2A-Stahl und ich bin ganz zufrieden damit.

Wenn die Forellen, und das sind die Anfängerfische beim Räuchern, so mit der Bauchoberseite in die Gitterrosten gelegt werden, dann kann eigentlich mit der Anleitung von Tulpe2 nix passieren. Aber bitte die Fische von aussen und innen mit Papierküchentüchern gut trocknen.

Mach mal ein paar Fotos vom Ofen und von den Fischen hier rein, das würde alle anderen auch interessieren.
*

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## franky04 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!!

Als erstes werde ich mich am Wochenende mal auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Stellplatz machen.
Da es sich ja auch um einen dünnwandigen V2A-Blech Ofen handelt, denke ich das es von Vorteil wäre ihn ein wenig windgeschützt zu platzieren und ihn ggf. von außen noch irgendwie abzudecken.
Bei den Außentemperaturen könnte es doch sonst zu Problemen kommen, ihn auf Temperatur zu bekommen?
Wie ist es eigentlich mit Regen? Ist ja durchaus Möglich das während des Räuchervorgangs mal ein Schauer runter kommt.
Muss er regengeschützt stehen?

Und wo ich schon beim Fragen bin......
.....müssen die Wellengitter eingefettet werden damit der Fisch nicht daran festklebt?

Bilder folgen sobald es was zu zeigen gibt 

VG, Frank


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> franky04;3136192]Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!!
> 
> Als erstes werde ich mich am Wochenende mal auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Stellplatz machen.
> Da es sich ja auch um einen dünnwandigen V2A-Blech Ofen handelt, denke ich das es von Vorteil wäre ihn ein wenig windgeschützt zu platzieren und ihn ggf. von außen noch irgendwie abzudecken.
> ...


Na ja, da stellt sich natürlich die Frage: 
Geht es darum, den Ofen gewissermaßen zwischen den Räuchertagen "aufzubewahren", dann dürfte das bei dem V2A-Stahlofen kein Problem sein, denn meinen hatte ich auch mehrere Jahre, auch im Winter, draußen stehen gelassen, nur wurde oben die Öffnung ganz verschlossen. Gegen Sturm habe ich ihn am Flechtzaun festgebunden. Mittlerweile steht er in einem Gartenverschlag unter dem Dach.

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, auch so einen Unterständer zu bauen bzw. bauen zu lassen, denn dann hast Du die richtige "Arbeitshöhe" und musst nicht am Boden rumwuseln.

Beim Räuchern steht mein Ofen unterm Carport, ist natürlich auch angenehmer für den Räuchermeister, und damit der Wind nicht so in das Unterteil blasen kann, habe ich zwei Steine hochkant daneben gestellt. Beim Gasbrenner muss aber auf jeden Fall die Öffnung für Sauerstoff draußen vor dem Ofen sein, damit das richtige Gas-Luft-Gemisch ensteht und der Brenner mit harter bläulicher Flamme brennt!

Mit meinem 4,5 Kw-Brenner hatte ich im Winter Schwierigkeiten, die Fische gar zu bekommen, jetzt mit dem 9,5 Kw-Brenner kein Problem.

Kein Einfetten der Wellengitter nötig; wichtig ist, dass die Fische richtig trocken sind. Während des Garens kann man sie auch ein wenig auf den Gitter bewegen, damit sie dort nicht fest backen. Das mache ich manchmal auch so mit den Pfeffermakrelen-Filets und drehe sie einfach um.

Na, jetzt könnte es doch losgehen oder?

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



franky04 schrieb:


> ... ihn ein wenig windgeschützt zu platzieren und ihn ggf. von außen noch irgendwie abzudecken.
> Bei den Außentemperaturen könnte es doch sonst zu Problemen kommen, ihn auf Temperatur zu bekommen?
> Wie ist es eigentlich mit Regen? Ist ja durchaus Möglich das während des Räuchervorgangs mal ein Schauer runter kommt.
> Muss er regengeschützt stehen?
> ...



Windgeschützt mit Regenüberdachung ist schon ok.
Mit was heizt Du - Gas stand ja schon aber welche Leistung.

Mein "Räucherofen" ist ca. 30x50x85 cm und ich hab einen Brenner mit 7,5 kW unter. 
Das reicht auch im Winter um auf 100 ...120°C zu kommen.
(wobei ich im Winter lieber kalt räucher).



franky04 schrieb:


> .....müssen die Wellengitter eingefettet werden damit der Fisch nicht daran festklebt?
> ...



Nein.
Den Fisch trocken tupfen (Küchenrolle) und dann noch gut eine Stunde (ggf. mehr) fliegensicher trocknen lassen bis die Haut RICHTIG TROCKEN ist und sich Pergamentartig anfühlt.
Dann klebt auch nichts mehr beim Räuchern.

Ich verwende ja gerne die Grillschalen - wenn da der Fisch nicht trocken ist, reizt Dir alles beim 'rausnehmen auseinander.
Und die schöne Farbe beeinflusst es auch.

Hier noch mal zum angeben: :vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Natürlich helfen wir franky04 weiter, wenn er seinen neuen Räucherofen in Betrieb nimmt und die ersten Forellen mit hoffentlich zufriedener Miene verzehrt!

Aber weil ich die goldgelben Flussbarsche von Tulpe2 sehe, fällt mir wieder ein, dass ich gemäß seinem Vorschlag auch eine Tüte braunen Kandis besorgt habe (kleinere Streuung gab es nicht!) und auch einige Stücke davon auf mein Räuchermehl legte, in der stillen Hoffnung, nun noch einen Tick mehr für die Braunfärbung der Makrelenfilets gemacht zu haben........

Ob sie brauner geworden sind, kann ich nicht so richtig beurteilen, aber es sah nicht so toll auf dem Räuchermehl aus, wenn die Kluntjes so langsam und zäh auseinander flossen.
*
Die Frage ist einfach*: Hab ich vielleicht falsches Zucker eingekauft und lässt sich das Auseinanderfliessen auf dem Räuchermehl irgendwie umgehen oder muss das so sein?

*
Munter räuchern
empfiehlt Karauschenjäger
.....................................*...

.


----------



## Tino (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also ich kenne das mit normalem Zucker.

Einfach was auf das schwelende Mehl streuen und fertig.


----------



## Upi (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich mach das auch wohl mal, dann aber mit feinem Zucker den streu ich ca. 5 Minuten vor schluß auf´s Feuer (Holz) müßte aber auch mit der Spänewanne gehen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na gut, mach ich es so - der braune Kandis eignet sich schließlich auch ganz prima für winterliche Abende mit Ostfriesen-Tee vor dem Kamin, wärmer wird es ja erstmal nicht.

Aber eine ganze Anzahl von Makrelenfilets sollen noch zu Pfeffer- und/oder Zwiebel-Makrelen-Leckerbissen im Räucherofen veredelt werden.

Und dann habe ich auch die Hornhechte von unserem letzten Norge-Trip - die sollen auch noch Hitze und Rauch bekommen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Upi (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Für Grog ist der Braune auch gut!!


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Für Grog: ja.
In' Rauch  - zumindest bei mir eindeutig: NEIN.

Ich nehm' ja auch kein Natriumgutamat und Butylhydroxianisol ... #d


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;3136784]Für Grog: ja.
> In' Rauch  - zumindest bei mir eindeutig: NEIN.
> Ich nehm' ja auch kein Natriumgutamat und Butylhydroxianisol ... #d


So spricht der Lebensmittel-Chemiker..... 

...und welcher Zucker war es bitte schön, der beim Geräuchertem auch etwas für die Optik im positiven Sinne macht?

Übrigens - heute morgen 3 Stunden Spinnfischen im Dauernieselregen - und wieder keinen Hecht, der in Steaks geschnitten echt gut in meinem Räucherofen ausgesehen hätte.

ÄRGERLICH!


*Schönen Sonntag
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

morgen früh soll es weiter gehen, natürlich sollen weitere Makrelenfilets zu Pfeffermakrelen veredelt werden. Die Hornhechte habe ich noch nicht in den Tiefen des Frosts gefunden, dafür aber zwei Welsfilets, die morgen früh auch dran glauben müssen.

Ich werde es bei beiden auch mit kurzfristigem Einsalzen und Würzem belassen, vielleicht zieht das Salz in einer Stunde in die Filets ein, denn bei Makrelenfilets funzt es ja. Man muss es halt ausprobieren und dann schauen, wie die Filets aussehen und vor allen Dingen schmecken°!

Mit einem Gasbrenner kein Problem, wer seinen Räucherofen und seinen Brenner kennt, weiß, wie beide zusammen harmonieren!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.So sollten sie denn aussehen, wenn´s klappt!


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Mit einem Gasbrenner kein Problem, wer seinen Räucherofen und seinen Brenner kennt, weiß, wie beide zusammen harmonieren!



Jo Cliff, da dran muss ich noch arbeiten. Aber ich denke das wird noch.

Was mir beim letztenmal räuchern aufgefallen ist, das im oberen Bereich des Ofen immer noch kaum braune Patina anwesend ist. Allerdings waren da auch micro Wassertropfen. Wo durch die Anhaftung doch sehr erschwert wird. Also sind meine Fische immer noch zu feucht. Auch daran muss ich noch arbeiten.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Zitat gpsjunkie:
> Was mir beim letztenmal räuchern aufgefallen ist, das im oberen Bereich des Ofen immer noch kaum braune Patina anwesend ist. Allerdings waren da auch micro Wassertropfen. Wo durch die Anhaftung doch sehr erschwert wird. Also sind meine Fische immer noch zu feucht. Auch daran muss ich noch arbeiten.


Merkwürdig, denn der Rauch ist während des eigentlichen Räucherns im gesamten Ofenraum, dringt durch alle möglichen kleinen Ritzen nach draußen und quält sich insbesondere durch die untere Brennkammer wieder nach draußen.

Bei mir haben die Innenseiten des Ofens überall die glatte, fette,  rotbraune Färbung angenommen, wobei ich wie schon angeführt während der ersten Stufe beim Garen der Fische oben den Schiebeverschluss im Ofen offen lasse. Mögliches Wasser aus den Fischen, die im Ofen liegen oder hängen,  kann nach draußen dringen und durch den großen Brenner habe ich trotzdem schnell die gewünschte Temperatur.

So, heute habe ich noch mal eine Reihe Makrelenfilets zu Pfeffermakrelen verarbeitet und auch noch drei Welsfilet-Stücke als Pfefferfilets auf den "Tulpeschen" Aluschalen in den Ofen gelegt - wie die schmecken, man darf gespannt sein.|rolleyes

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Die vier kleinen runden Löcher sind der obere Abzug, der sich verstellen lässt.


----------



## zander-ralf (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nein,...Cliff!!!
Sag nicht Du hast im "Bornhorster" einen Wels überlistet. |bigeyes
Wenn ja, meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch! #6
Wenn nein, würde es mich trotzdem interessieren wie der Brummer schmeckt.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## zander-ralf (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Eine Frage habe ich noch.
Wie lange legt Du den Wels ein und wie groß sollten die Stücke zu Räuchern sein?
Ich muss den Thread hier auch echt mal loben und ganz besonders hervorheben. Nie habe ich irgendwo bessere Tipps zum Räuchern bekommen. #6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> zander-ralf;3139137]Nein,...Cliff!!!
> Sag nicht Du hast im "Bornhorster" einen Wels überlistet. |bigeyes
> Wenn ja, meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch! #6
> Wenn nein, würde es mich trotzdem interessieren wie der Brummer schmeckt.
> ...


Natürlich nicht, oder meinst Du, ich möchte einen Herzkasper kriegen.
Beim Angeln ist bei einem kapitalen Rotauge von 35 cm schon das "Ende der Fahnenstange", 
mehr ist doch Stress!  
Räuchern dagegen ist Erholung pur, solltest Du auch mal probieren!
Außerdem sollst Du Deine Fangmeldung für 2010 künftig mit der Post schicken, hat einer der Gewässerwarte geschrieben!

Ne, ich weiss nicht, wie das Welsfilet schmeckt, gebraten hat es mich nicht so überzeugt. Schaun mer mal, wie´s denn geräuchert, garniert mit allerlei Fischgewürzen, mundet. 
Aber zunächst muss es sich mal "setzen" und abkühlen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.So sah es im Ofen aus!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also,

das Welsfilet wurde ganz normal aufgetaut, gleich am nächsten Morgen von allen Seiten mit einem Salzstreuer mit etwas Salz gleichmäßig bedeckt, nach etwa 1 Stunde im kalten Wasser abgewaschen, dann sehr gut mit Papierküchertücher getrocknet, aufs gleiche gelegt, nochmal abgetupft und dann zunächst mit Salz bestreut, dann mit norwegischen "Fiskekrudder", mit gemahlenem Pfeffer und mit ganzen Pfeffer- und Senfkörnern bestreut und anschliessend auf die Alu-Schale gelegt. 

Die Alu-Grillschalen sollte man auch nur einmal verwenden und dann nicht wieder. Wenn man räuchert, hat man auch eine Verantwortung, was Keime angeht!

Wie schon angeführt, die Welsfilets liegen noch im Räucherofen, ich habe sie noch nicht probiert - vielleicht sollte ich als Probantin doch die Nachbarin nehmen, die schon vor 2 Stunden so gierig rüber geschaut hat?


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So.....

..jetzt habe das geräucherte Welsfilet selbst probiert (sollte man als Räuchermeister wohl auch machen), und ich muss sagen, es schmeckt besser als gebraten!

Ich hatte die Welsfilets ja auch in keine Lake über Nacht eingelegt, sondern nur morgens nach dem Auftauen mit Salz eingestreut, eine Stunde so liegenlassen, mit kaltem Wasser abgewaschen und dann mit verschiedenen Gewürzmischungen und Pfeffer- sowie Senfkörnern bestreut auf diesen Alu-Schalen zusammen mit Makrelenfilets in den Räucherofen gelegt. 

Danach wurden über rund 20 Minuten 70 - 80 Grad gegeben, fast schon zuviel, denn die Makrelenfilets waren ziemlich klein, aber am Ende hat es doch gereicht - die Filets schmecken gut!

Demnächst werde ich es auch noch mit Lengfilets probieren, denn einige "frieren" noch in meinem Eisschrank.
*

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Natürlich habe ich heute nicht nur zum ersten Mal Welsfilets mitgeräuchert, sondern habe wieder eine Anzahl Makrelenfilets als Pfeffer-Makrelen in den Ofen geschoben.
Hier benutze ich immer die Alu-Grillschalen wie von User Tulpe2 propagiert, und die auch wirklich hilfreich sind. Dabei werden die tiefliegenden Rillen mit einer Bratengabel durchgestochen, damit mögliches Fett/Wasser abfliessen kann.

Da die 24 Filets allesamt nicht groß waren, wurde darauf verzichtet, einige noch mit den Zwiebeln zu garnieren, so dass nur Salz, Fiskekrudder, die Pfeffermühle und ganze Pfeffer- und Senfkörner zum Einsatz kamen.

Über das Räucher-Procedere hatte ich bereits berichtet, wobei ich hier schreiben muss, dass ich alle Filets während des Räuchervorganges einmal umgedreht habe, weil sie unten herum keine Farbe bekamen (neue billige Aluschalen?). Dann blieben sie solange im Ofen, bis kein Rauch mehr raus quoll und auch die Temperatur im Ofen langsam auf 10 Grad herunter kam (Aussentemperatur war 6 Grad).

Wie man sieht, sind sie wieder gut geworden und schmecken auch lecker!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## franky04 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn ich so sehe was Ihr da alles in den Rauch hängt......*sabber* |supergri
Habe im Moment einiges zu tun so das es mit dem räuchern nur langsam voran geht.
Gestern habe ich erst mal Löcher in den Ofenboden gebohrt damit die Flamme vom Brenner (von dem ich nicht heraus bekomme wieviel Leistung er hat) direkteren Zugang zur Pfanne mit dem Räuchermehl hat.
Dann habe ich aus 18mm OSB Verlegeplatten eine Art Kiste gebaut.
Die kann ich in "U-Form" um den Ofen stellen, so das zwischen Innenwand der Kiste und Ofen noch ca. 5cm Platz (Luft) sind.
Oben drauf ist ein Deckel (Erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Mülltonne|rolleyes) um für Abzug zu sorgen, aber auch um nach dem Thermometer zu schauen welches vom Hersteller oben drauf angebracht wurde.
Die "Tür" von der Kiste an der Front kann man einfach ein- aushängen und ist von der Länge gekürzt damit unten das Brennerfach weiter frei bleibt.
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Hoffe Ihr habt genug Fantasie um Euch das vorzustellen denn für Bilder hatte ich noch keine Zeit.

Würde gerne heute mal einen Probelauf machen um zu sehen ob die Kiste Feuer fängt oder sie ihren "isolierenden" Zweck erfüllt aber ausgerechnet heute ist Prüfung für den Fischereischein |rolleyes
Also muss das warten bis morgen. Denke dann habe ich das auch mit den Bildern im Griff.

Ach ja....eine Frage hätte ich da noch:
Woran erkenne ich das der Brenner richtig funktioniert bzw. das die Flamme optimal brennt ;+
Gestern habe ich den Brenner mal angeworfen. Alles bis hinten hin aufgedreht, Feuerzeug dran und los.
Gezündet hat es sofort aber bis der Brenner "rund" gebrannt hat (also komplett herum) vergingen schon ca. 10 sek.
Fühlte sich so an als wenn der Druck ein wenig schwach wäre..

Wenn Ihr bei diesen Außentemperaturen den Ofen auf 100°C aufheizt, wie lange brauch das dann?
Daran könnte ich doch auch sehen ob die Heizleistung ausreicht wenn es bei meinem Ofen in der gleichen Zeit klappt.

Wie gesagt, wenn Zeit da ist mach ich mal ein paar Bilder.
So, schnell nochmal über die Prüfungsfragen gucken.
Bis denne...
VG, Frank


----------



## Flutfischer (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo, Ihr Spezialisten,
wie werden frische gekaufte Forellen vor dem Einlegen und späteren Räuchern behandelt?
Werden sie geschuppt, oder kann man es lassen?
Die Forellen sollen teilweise zum Verkauf angeboten werden.Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar. Leider habe ich im Moment keine Zeit, lange nach einer Antwort aus den Foren zu suchen. 
Gruß
Flutfischer


----------



## franky04 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Habe schnell mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Hoffe es klappt mit dem Anhängen |rolleyes. 
Nicht auf den Hintergrund achten....Laube halt...|supergri.

Eure Meinung zur Kiste interessiert mich. 
So, jetzt aber wieder zurück und noch mal über die Prüfungsfragen schauen.

VG


----------



## aal60 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Flutfischer schrieb:


> Hallo, Ihr Spezialisten,
> wie werden frische gekaufte Forellen vor dem Einlegen und späteren Räuchern behandelt?
> Werden sie geschuppt, oder kann man es lassen?
> Die Forellen sollen teilweise zum Verkauf angeboten werden.Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar. Leider habe ich im Moment keine Zeit, lange nach einer Antwort aus den Foren zu suchen.
> ...


 
Schuppen ist nicht nötig und kontraproduktiv. Ausnehmen, Kiemen raus und Nieren raus gut auswaschen. 
Nach Salzlake gur Abwaschen, alle evtl.Blutreste entfernen.
Abtrocknen mit Krepp und am Haken trocknen lassen.

|wavey:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Eine ganze Menge Fragen von frankyo4, 
der sich ja richtig viel Mühe gemacht hat, damit der Ofen auch windgeschützt ist und die Temperatur hält.

Zum Brenner: Bitte erst den Hahn am (anderen) Ende des Brenners aufdrehen, wenn man den Brenner aus der eigentlichen Brennkammer herausgezogen hat, sonst entsteht schnell ein Gas/Luft-Gemisch dadrin.

Jeder Brenner ist anders und bei einigen dauert es ein wenig, bis sich der Flammenkranz geschlossen hat. Wichtig ist dabei nur, dass die Flamme bläulich-hart aussieht und nicht gelbrot flackert, dann ist vielleicht zuwenig Druck auf der Flasche (Ventil nicht voll aufgedreht?) oder die Luftzufuhr am Brennerventil ist nicht richtig eingestellt. Dann rußt die Flamme und es kann passieren, dass die Fische mit einem schmierigen dunklen Film überzogen sind - igitt!

Schade, dass  Du nicht weisst, wieviel Kw Dein Brenner hat.
Bei meinem alten mit 4,5 Kw hätte ich jetzt draußen bei 5 Grad Aussentemperatur Schwierigkeiten, die Fische gar zu bekommen, also so auf 70 Grad hochzugehen. Im Sommer hat der gleiche Brenner aber für das Bleischmelzen für Pilker voll ausgereicht.

Mein Ofen hat die Maße 40 cm X 35 cm X 1,25 m Höhe und bei meinem 9,5 Kw-Brenner dauert es etwa 5 Minuten bei der Kälte draußen, bis ich 80 Grad im Ofen hätte, obwohl der Ofen auch nur aus relativ dünnem V2A-Stahlblech besteht.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

1.Bild: So könnte der Ofen bald von innen aussehen, rechts der Fühler des Thermometers. 
Die 4 Gitter sind herausnehmbar.


----------



## Kotzi (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hmm, ich glaub ich muss bald auch mal Bilder von unserer Räucherkammer auf dem Dachboden reinstellen, da riecht es auch drinnen.....
Mal schauen vll klappts diesen Winter ja mal wieder mit leckerem Schinken und Mettwürstchen. Unser kleiner Forellenräucherofen der so langsam auseinanderdröselt sieht aber auch ähnlich wie Karauschenjägers von innen aus


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, franky04,

mit meinen Antworten zu Deinem Ofen kannst Du sicher schon etwas anfangen.

Man muss auch abwarten beim ersten Räuchern, wobei man mindestens einmal "LEER" räuchern sollte, ob das etwas gebracht hat, dass Du Löcher in dem Blech über den Brenner gebohrt hast.

Bei meinem Ofen sind die Löcher ziemlich groß (siehe Bild)  und über die gesamte Blechfläche oberhalb des Gasbrenners angeordnet. Das war schon so vom Werk aus www.thueros.de, ebenso wie über dem Lochblech, worauf beim eigentlichen Räuchern die Metallpfanne mit dem Räuchermehl stehen wird, noch ein schräg eingebautes Abtropfblech für Fett etc. eingebaut ist. 

Bei diesem Blech ist vorne und noch ca. 5 cm Platz, so dass Hitze und Rauch ungehindert in den Ofen aufsteigen können.

Schmeiss aber bloß nicht den Brenner in der Laube an, dann würde nämlich der wertvolle Perser, auf dem der Ofen steht, in Flammen aufgehen. :g

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## franky04 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, Prüfung bestanden #6

Sonntag gibt es dann die ersten Räucherversuche. Werde dann berichten.

VG


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Glückwunsch!*

Jetzt steht ja nichts mehr im Wege, um Fische zu fangen und den neuen Räucherofen auszuprobieren und künftig zu benutzen!

Denn, das muss man wissen, es gibt eigentlich keinen Fisch, den man nicht vergolden kann! Der eine ist bekanntermaßen trockener, der andere leichter zu räuchern, z.B. Regenbogenforellen, aber alle schmecken geräuchert einfach LECKER! 
Und Brassen - zu blöd, wer die nicht räuchert!

ALSO TRAU DICH ........... !#6

Aber zunächst sollte der Ofen mindestens einmal LEER genauso durchgeräuchert werden, als wenn er voller Fische hängen würde!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ franky04

Aber -

anfangen würde ich an Deiner Stelle mit (gekauften) Portionsforellen, die es schon als TK-Ware für ca. 6 EURO/kg gibt.

Aufgetaut wird in der Salzlake über Nacht (60 Gramm Salz auf einen Liter Wasser), mehr braucht nicht, weil das Salz sehr schnell in solche 150gr-Forellen eindringt.

Ein Freund reibt sie stattdessen 2 Stunden von innen und aussen mit Salz ein, spült es kurz vor dem Einhängen in den Ofen wieder gründlich ab, genauso gründlich trocknet er die Forellen mit einen  Papier-Küchentuch, hängt sie dann in den Ofen ein, der Gasbrenner ist bereits vorher auf Sparflamme entfacht und dann sollten die Forellen noch eine Weile bei halb geöffneter Tür trocknen - Tür zu und das eigentlich Garmachen der Fische beginnt.

15 - 20 Minuten bei 70 - 80 Grad, dann sollten sie "durch"  sein. Die Buchenmehlschale wird eingeschoben, das Räuchermehl fängt an zu schmullen und qualmen, der Brenner wird auf kleine Flamme zurück gedreht und dann muss man schon ein wenig Geduld haben! 
*

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

So sah der 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner beim Kauf aus und so verrostet sieht er jetzt aus, was aber seine Funktionsweise nicht einschränkt. Die 3 Stelzfüsse kann man anschrauben, so dass man im Winter beispielsweise draußen noch einen Eintopf heiss machen kann.


----------



## Greywolve (18. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So einen Gasbrenner habe ich auch, der hat immerhin noch 7,5 KW, das reicht aber auch im Winter aus, um meinen kleinen Räucherofen in Betrieb zu halten.
Das gute daran ist, dasman ihn sofort auf oderzudrehen kann, wenn das Thermometer zuviel Hittze anzeigt. Bei meiner ersten Räuchertonne mit Holzfeuerung war das nicht so, das konnte man nur sehr schwer regulieren. Mal war es zu heiss z.B. im Sommer und im Winter kam der Ofen nicht auf Temperatur - Mist,dann wusste man nie, ob die Fische essbar waren oder noch nicht.

Ich stell ma Bilder rein, wenn ich das hinkriege.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, das wäre nicht schlecht, denn mit Fotos kann man doch alles viel besser nachvollziehen.

Den Gasbrenner sollte man so kaufen, dass er in der Größe und in seinem Brennwert auch zu dem Ofen oder der Tonne passt, die man hat. Im Sommer wäre mein Brenner für den Räucherofen schon fast zu groß, denn beim Räuchern käme ich bei FullPower nach wenigen Minuten auf 100 Grad.

Gut dass man den Brenner fein einstellen kann ...da braucht man nicht immer daneben zu stehen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## franky04 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin moin,

das geplante Vorhaben sieht so aus:

Die gefrorenen Forellen (natürlich selbst gefangen und keine TK-Ware. Ein wenig Stolz besitze ich schon |supergri) kommen zum auftauen morgen abend in eine Lake.
Diese Lake ist erst mal eine Fertigmischung aus dem Angelshop (so viel zum Thema Stolz und selber machen.....) die ich nur mit ein paar gemahlenen Chilis "pimpe". 
Lt. Angabe auf der verpackung reicht diese Lake für 7Liter. Ich denke das dann genug Salz enthalten ist, oder sollte ich doch noch den Kartoffeltest machen?
In der Lake lasse ich sie dann bis Sonntag Vormittag.
Rausholen, Bauch mit Holzstäbchen öffnen und trocknen lassen.
In der Zeit fahre ich den Ofen zum ersten Mal hoch und hoffe das es Temperatuttechnisch alles so klappt und mir die Holzkiste nicht abfackkelt.
Dann noch der Räuchergang ohne Fisch und die ganze Klamotte wieder abkühlen lassen (was bei den Außentemperaturen schnell gehen sollte).
Dann geht's los......hoffe ich......und die ersten 10 Versuchsforellen wandern in den Ofen.
Mehr werde ich für den Anfang auch nicht auftauen. Wäre doch Schade drum wenn irgendwas nicht klappt.
Schließlich muß ich das auch noch mit dem "Zug" im Ofen auf die Reihe bekommen #c

Aber wehe es funktioniert und schmeckt dann auch noch!!!!!!!

So, die Arbeit ruft. Ich werde berichten. Vorab wünsche ich schon mal ein schönes Wochenende.
VG


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

NAJA...............

Als mein Froster im letzten Frühjahr leer war, immer noch Eis auf den Gewässern lag, ich mittlerweile wieder heiss auf´s Räuchern war, habe ich dann auch zur TK-Ware "Regenbogenforelle" gegriffen, immer wieder gerne *geräuchert* genommen von meinen aufmerksamen Nachbarn, die merken, wenn der Ofen qualmt. |rolleyes

Also so abwegig ist das nicht, wenn man nix mehr geangelt hat und möchte mal wieder Geräuchertes haben. Zur Zeit habe ich ja noch jede Menge aus Norwegen, insbesondere Makrelenfilets, die veredelt werden wollen.

Wenn das mit der gekauften Lake bzw. den festen Stoffen dafür, klappt, hast Du alles richtig gemacht, wobei auch eine richtig dosierte Salzlake ohne alles zunächst ausreicht.

Dann darf man doch mal gespannt sein, wie´s klappt - berichte weiter!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (20. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, man muss sich einfach trauen und dann es versuchen.

Ist ja kein (Räucher)meister vom Himmel gefallen und beim ersten Mal habe ich auch nicht alle Forellen die ich hatte in den Ofen gehängt.
Wenn die ersten Fische gut aussehen und schmecken, dann kann man sich auch mehr zurtauen und mehr Forellen oder sonstwas an geangelten Fischen räuchern, denn räuchern lassen sich alle, nur schmeckt nicht jeder so gut wie eine Forelle, die ja nur die Mittelgräte hat.
Aber im Prinzip gehen alle Fische


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

@ Poppelsdorfer: Richtig, man sollte vorher gründlich lesen, sich selbst seine Meinung zum "besten" Räuchern bilden und dann praktisch herausfinden, wie´s gemacht wird und wie es am besten klappt. Denn jeder Ofen ist anders!

Sicherlich werden wir von franky04 noch hören, der mit seinem Räucherofen Premiere feiert!

Ein Freund hat wiederum Makrelenfilets als Pfeffermakrelen geräuchert, wobei er es mit seinem Ofen mit Holzfeuerung  so handhabt, dass die Filets im oberen Teil des Ofens an Kehlhaken hängen. Der Deckel des Ofens ist abnehmbar und kann verstellt werden, wenn die Hitze im Ofen zu sehr zunimmt.

Geht auch, wie man sieht und das Ergebnis der etwa 1 stündigen Räucherei sieht doch prima aus oder?

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................
*
.


----------



## franky04 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,

so, die Premiere ist gelaufen, und was soll ich sagen......es war ein voller Erfolg!:vik:
Noch mal Danke an dieser Stelle für Eure Tips.

Hier mal der Ablauf:
10 gefrorene Forellen für 12Stunden in 7Liter Fertigmischungslake eingelegt. 
Danach merkte ich das der Fisch noch immer Schleim besaß und habe für 2Stunden nochmal 2Liter Wasser inkl. einem Paket Salz darauf geschüttet.
Beim anschließenden Klarspülen und Abtrocknen mit Küchenrolle merkte man dann auch das kein Schleim mehr vorhanden war.
Dann den Fisch zum Trocknen noch an Muttis Wäscheständer gehangen ( Bild) denn bei den Temperaturen traute sich keine Fliege nach draußen.
In der Zeit habe ich schon mal den Ofen draußen aufgebaut (Bild) und es stellte sich noch heraus, dass das mit dem Holzkasten drumherum eine richtig gute Maßname war.
Nach knapp einer Stunde merkte ich das der Fisch nicht so schnell trocknet wir er sollte.
Also habe ich ihn schon mal im Ofen plaziert und bei geöffneter Tür und ca. 30° für 30Minuten nachgetrocknet.
Dann Feuer frei und rauf auf 100° - 110°. Nach 20 Minuten waren sie gar (Bild) und ich habe die Tür offen gelassen bis die Temperatur auf ca 50° runter war.
Dabei hatte ich schon die Mehlpfanne plaziert. Nach knapp 5 Minuten passte es dann.
Es begann zu rauchen und die Temperatur war gut.
Alle Löcher zu und los. Inzwischen brach die Dunkelheit rein und der Scheinwerfer musste seine Dienste tun (Bild).
20Minuten im Rauch und der erste Kontrollblick hinein.
Sahen schon gut aus aber was ich auch beim Leerräuchern gemerkt habe war das das Mehl nicht bis an den Pfannenrand durchkokelt.
Ein fingerbreiter Rand und in den Ecken noch mehr, bleibt über.
Also habe ich nach den 20 Minuten mt dem Schürrhaken alles noch mal vorsichtig (ohne zu stauben) in die Mitte der Pfanne geschoben so das es noch mal für 10 Minuten ordentlichen Rauch gesorgt hat.
Nach insgesammt 30Minuten Rauch hatten sie die gewünschte Farbe und wir haben "eine Probe" genommen.
Super saftig, man konnte das Fleisch ganz leicht von den Gräten schieben und ein klasse Geschmack!!!!
Ich muss mich mal outen das ich eigentlich absolut keinen Fisch esse (mal abgesehen von den obligatorischen Fischstäbchen) aber das war so lecker, dass ich zum erstaunen meiner Frau, mir ein ganzes Forellchen gegönnt habe.
Das es allen anderen auch geschmeckt hat war zu hören und auch zu sehen (Bild).
Dann wurden schon Pläne gesponnen was mal alles räuchern kann und auch mal räuchern sollte...........
Aber das kommt dann ein anderes Mal #h

VG, Frank


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na prima, wie man sieht, hast Du alles richtig gemacht,

erst, als Du Dich erstmal hier in der "Räucher"-Rubrik schlau gelesen hast, und dann, als Du es selbst probiert hast und - 
es hat geklappt. #6

Die Forellen sehen gut aus, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich keine Stäbchen zum Spreizen der Bauchlappen nehme, sondern die öffnen sich beim Garen automatisch. Noch mehr fällt das bei geräucherten Aal auf, da schieben sich bei der Hitze aus dem Ofen die Bauchlappen geradezu auseinander.

Was die Länge der Rauchdauer angeht, so können die Fische durchaus noch länger im Rauch hängen, um noch Aroma und Farbe zu bekommen. Meine Makrelenfilets haben mindestens 60 Minuten Rauch bei nur 20 - 30 Grad im Ofen. Da ich den Brenner dann auch ausgeschaltet habe, brauche ich mich um das eigentliche Räuchern auch nicht weiter zu kümmern, solange wie´s qualmt.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Gratuliere, franky04!

Mit Deiner Methode fällt jedenfalls keine vom Haken.
Bei dem Bild "Abfall" kann man sehen, dass Ihr keine Backenesser seid. Die kleinen Stückchen puhle ich mir immer 'raus. |supergri

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Tino (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Richtig Ralf.
Die Bäckchen sind auch für mich ein MUSS!!!:l


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tino schrieb:


> Richtig Ralf.
> Die Bäckchen sind auch für mich ein MUSS!!!:l




... und ich dachte, die sind MEIN Geheimnis ... |rolleyes


----------



## Tino (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Der war gut.

Die besten die ich je gegessen hatte,waren die von meinem 32pf. Spiegelkarpfen.

Ein Gedicht schön warm aus dem Rauch.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das solltest Du vielleicht mal den Karpfenzurücksetzern berichten, denn die Karpfen, die ich nicht nur gewogen und fotografiert habe, sondern natürlich auch* Geräuchert* habe, 
waren im Räucherofen immer nach den Heraushängen ein absoluter Leckerbissen, sehr begehrt von meinen Nachbarn und natürlich auch von mir!

Karpfen sind einfach TOP im Ofen!

Zurücksetzen ist einfach DOOF


----------



## Tino (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Alles schon gemacht bei den Spinnern.


mit Bild ...in Bunt


War das ein Spass...|rolleyes


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

.......ich weiss, das mögen die nicht!

Ich aber, weil Karpfensteaks nicht nur für mich sondern auch für meine Nachbarn, die gerne nehmen #h, geräuchert immer sehr begehrt sind!

So, ich gehe jetzt in die Heia!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Tino (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

:lIch liebe Steaks vom Karpfen heiss aus dem Ofen.:l

Schlaf gut|wavey:


----------



## zander-ralf (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,
wir wollen uns doch nicht die C&R Spezies in den Thread holen und Nervereien veranstalten. #d
Also, Kanonen wieder einfahren!!!:m
Ein gut geräucherter Karpfen kann echt super sein und gut!
Alles easy!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sehr weise gesprochen, sehr weise, mein Sohn, würde der Oberhirte, der gestern das Titelblatt der BILD-Zeitung schmückte, zum Beitrag von zander-ralf sagen.
*
Aber zurück zur Realität:*

Morgen soll wieder eine Fuhre Makrelenfilets zu Pfeffer- und/oder Zwiebel-Makrelen veredelt werden.

Das Wetter soll kälter werden und da ist es doch schon interessant, ob der 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner dagegen hält und die Temperatur ganz schnell auf die gewünschten 80 Grad hochbeamt, und das wollen wir morgen mal sehen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## zander-ralf (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, Du sollst doch dieses Käseblatt nicht immer lesen! |supergri

Du hast den Ofen ja ständig unter Dampf. Dann sieht das auch noch immer so gut aus.
Pass bloss auf, dass Du nicht noch wegen Schwarz-Räuchern dran kommst und Gewerbe anmelden musst.  :m


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, 

nachdem zander-ralf irgendwas von fehlender Gewerbeanmeldung geschrieben hat (braucht man natürlich nicht, wenn man seine Ex-Frau, seine möglichen Freunde oder Nachbarn versorgt!), ging es heute morgen weiter, denn die Makrelenfilets müssen aus dem Frost, weil ja auch der BoFrost-Mensch um seinen Umsatz fürchtete und meine Dauer-Verlobte moserte, dass der Gefrierschrank nicht nur für Fische vorgesehen ist. 

Da musste ich handeln!

Nachdem ich mein Familienleben hier offen getan habe, habe ich erst mal wieder 32 Makrelenfilets aufgetaut, gewaschen, dann auf dem Küchentuch neben der Spüle ausgebreitet,  versucht, richtig mit Küchentuch die Filets zu trocknen und dann mit Salz und verschiedenen Gewürzmischungen bestreut.

Ab auf die bekannten Tulpeschen Alu-Grillschalen und dann in den Ofen, den Brenner hatte ich kurz vorher bei * 1 Grad Aussentemperatur angezündet, und die Makrelen sollten auf den Alu-Schalen erstmal trocknen. Allerdings blies der Brenner richtig viel Hitze raus, so dass mit einem Mal auf der Schale, die *ganz unten im Ofen* stand, die Haut der Makrelen festbackte und sich kaum lösen ließ, als ich vorsichtig mit der Hand drunter fasste. 
Ich hätte mit viel weniger Temperatur und längerer Zeit die Filets trocknen müssen!

Dann das übliche Räuchern bei nur noch 20 Grad, wobei ich auf die Schale mit Buchenmehl grünen und getrockneten Rosmarin gelegt habe (eignet sich auch z.B. für Forellen) und sie sahen wieder gut aus!

Also, auch das eigentliche Trocken vor dem Garen, muss sehr langsam geschehen, man sollte behutsam vorgehen und nicht wie ich diesmal (40 Grad), das ist einfach  zuviel Hitze fürs Trocknen.

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (24. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die sehen ja lecker aus, die Pfeffermakrelen, aber die gibts doch mit Zwiebeln oder kleingehacktem PAPRIKA oder könnte man die noch anders garnieren?
Dazu noch ein frischen Kartoffelsalat, das wäre optimal!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, die gibts auch als Zwiebelmakrelen, kann man auch in jedem gut sortierten Fischgeschäft kaufen, 

aber heute morgen bei dem Wetter, gerade mal 1 Grad über Null und dann noch zu spät aufgestanden, hatte ich echt keinen Bock, noch mit den Zwiebeln zu hantieren, denn die (trockenen) Zwiebeln müssen erst in heissem Wasser gelegt, dann getrocknet und kleingeschnitten auf die Makrelenfilets gedrückt werden, das sind dann die Zwiebel-Pfeffer-Makrelen.

Frischer Kartoffelsalat passt ebenso dazu wie gemischter frischer Salat bestehend aus Tomaten, Paprika, Gurke, Petersilie und Feta-Käse, dazu eine getoastete Roggenstange - man sollte sich was gönnen!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## C.K. (24. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das möchte ich auch mal probieren!

Werden die Filets vorher noch in Salzlake eingelegt?

Wäre klasse wenn Du das mal das Topping :q der Filets genauer beschreiben könntest.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ne, gar nicht

Makrelenfilets lassen sich ja wirklich gut und schnell schneiden, dann portionsweise einfrieren (6 Filets), auftauen, mit kaltem Wasser waschen, auf Papier-Küchentücher von oben und unten trocknen, mit einem Salzstreuer (mäßig) bestreuen und dann  verschiedene Pfeffer-Gewürzmischungen obendrauf - das wars schon.

Danach auf die Alu-Grillschalen legen, die untenliegenden Rillen mit einer Bratengabel durchstoßen (damit möglicher Saft abfließen kann) und nur 20 Minuten Hitze geben (70 Grad) und dann Rauch.............

..........nun ist doch alles klar oder?

Na ja, die Frage ist, woher bekomme ich jetzt Makrelenfilets?#c


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## C.K. (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Na ja, die Frage ist, woher bekomme ich jetzt Makrelenfilets?



Die habe ich schon in Norge passend geschnitten und gefrostet, da ich das immer schon mal ausprobieren wollte! :q:q


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

SAUBER !   #6

Wir haben nach 3 Tagen im September in Südwest-Norwegen aufgehört, auf Makrele zu fischen, weil es einfach zuviele Filets wurden. Ich kam gar nicht mehr zum Angeln, weil ich nur noch die Fische abnehmen musste, die meine Frau geangelt hatte.

Mit den Alu-Grillschalen klappt es auch prima, weil man die Schalen auch nach oben in den Ofen oder zwischendurch während des Räucherns im unteren Teil unterbringen kann. 
Unten ist mehr Hitze in meinem Ofen. Da ist es oft günstiger, wenn man mal die Platten mit den Filets auswechselt.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> SAUBER !   #6
> Ich kam gar nicht mehr zum Angeln, weil ich nur noch die Fische abnehmen musste, die meine Frau geangelt hatte.
> 
> *Munter bleiben
> ...



So......so. Du musstest die Makrelen ausnehmen die deine Frau gefangen hat#6, da ich aber an nehme das deine DauerVerlobte auch deine Frau ist, dürfte die eigentlich überhaupt nicht meckern wenn der Bofrost Mann kein Platz im Gefrierer hat. Typisch Frauen. Erst fangen die den Gefrierer voll und dann ist der Mann schuld wenn der voll ist tztztztzzzzzzzz. Würde ich gar nicht mehr mit nehmen.

Oder wenn man nicht blöd ist, schnell einen zweiten Fischgefrierer im Roten-Elektronik-Riesen-Markt bei Mario einen kaufen.:vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;3148200]So......so. Du musstest die Makrelen *ausnehmen* die deine Frau gefangen hat#6, da ich aber an nehme das deine DauerVerlobte auch deine Frau ist, dürfte die eigentlich überhaupt nicht meckern wenn der Bofrost Mann kein Platz im Gefrierer hat. Typisch Frauen. Erst fangen die den Gefrierer voll und dann ist der Mann schuld wenn der voll ist tztztztzzzzzzzz. Würde ich gar nicht mehr mit nehmen.


Ne ne,* nicht ausnehmen* - ich musste die Fische immer vom Haken* abnehmen*, weil sie keine lebenden Fische anfassen mag; das war ja noch viel schlimmer, und wenn man dort im (Makrelen)-Schwarm ist, dann kommt man selbst gar nicht mehr zum Angeln!
Ich muss sie beim nächsten Mal wieder mitnehmen, weil sie´s so toll fand, wenn sie angeln kann und ich muss nur noch die Fische vom Haken zupfen.:q

Am Wochenende soll noch mal wieder eine Fuhre Makrelenfilets in den Ofen und veredelt werden; der Brenner schafft das bei den Temperaturen mit links!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## jottweebee (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Am letzten Wochenende musste ich zur Autobahnauffahrt Cloppenburg, um mein Enkelkind für das WE zu übernehmen.
Fast auf dem Weg dorthin liegt die Aalfarm Meyer in Nikolausdorf. 
2 kg Frischaal wurden mitgenommen. Preis pro kg: 12,50 €. Dafür lohnt es sich nicht, sich die Nacht am Wasser um die Ohren zu schlagen.
Zuhause wurden sie ausgenommen und kamen für eine Nacht in 5-%ige Salzlösung.






Der neue 9,5-Kw-Brenner brachte den Räucherofen schnell auf die erforderliche Gartemperatur.






Nach 30 Minuten kam das mit Alu-Folie abgedeckte Räuchermehl zum Einsatz. 






Die Temperatur wurde auf etwa 50 ° C geregelt.






Ist die Temperatur niedriger, qualmt es nicht genug; ist sie höher besteht die Gefahr, dass sich das Räuchermehl entzündet, obwohl es abgedeckt ist.






1 1/2 Std. später war es so weit. Die Aale konnten entnommen werden.






Es schmeckt!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

den Ofen nehmen wir nächstes Jahr mit nach Norge!
Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## jottweebee (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Knurri

In Hömmelstö liegt doch eine alte Metallröhre. Die kann man doch schnell in einen Räucherofen umwandeln und Köhler und Rotbarsche veredeln.
Ich habe auch noch einen Räucherofen, den man zusammenschieben kann. Wiegt nicht viel. Ist aber 35 x 35  x 60 cm groß.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, jottweebee,

ist ja ein heisser Ofen, den Du Dir gebaut hast, wirklich ein uriges Teil, aber er funktioniert ja ganz prima, wie man sieht.

Der Ofen sieht so aus, als sei er aus einem alten Heizöltank gebaut. Erst kommt der Behälter, dann die Idee, wie man es machen kann, um aus ihm einen Ofen zu bauen und dann gehts an die Arbeit - und es hat ja geklappt.  #6

Mit einem so großen Gasbrenner hat man auch bei Minustemperaturen kein Problem, ihn schnell und zuverlässig auf Temperatur zu bringen. Und dann noch mit Zündsicherung, das ist schon sicherer und besser. Da kann man auch mal ein paar Schritte zur Seite gehen, ohne dass man Angst haben muss, er fliegt in die Erdumlaufbahn.

Und dem Filius hat es auch geschmeckt - alles prima geklappt, das ist die Hauptsache.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## jottweebee (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Richtig.
Ein alter Öltank wurde auseinander geflext und wieder zusammen geschweißt.
Dieser Ofen macht schon seit ein paar Jahren seinen Dienst. 
Nur der Gasbrenner ist eine neue Errungenschaft nach den Empfehlungen in diesem Trööt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schön das wir noch jemanden mit so einem Brenner angesteckt haben. Schöne Grüsse von der eingeschneiten Ostsee.


----------



## jottweebee (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Jochen

Was machst du da oben?

Dumme Frage!! Angeln natürlich!!


Aber um diese Jahreszeit? Mit Boot?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Jochen will einfach mal seine Grenzen auch unter frostigen Bedingungen abstecken. Zum Räuchern ist er nicht an die Ostsee gefahren. Hier ist es 6 Grad -, ich räuchere auch nicht, ich hab leider keine Zündsicherung am Brenner (besser ist das!) und müsste (draussen) dabei bleiben.

Trotzdem war ich schon unterwegs heute morgen - der Fischbesatz ist gekommen!


Trotz Kälte munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...................................

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn man sich im Verein engagiert hat man immer genug zu tun. Und wenn es beim Fischeaussetzen ist.
So ein Gasbrenner sollte schon eine Zündsicherung haben, denn wenn der Wind beim Räuchern kräftig weht, macht es nichts, wenn die Flamme ausgeblasen wird dann kommt auch kein Gas mehr zum Brenner und es passiert nichts.
Anders ist es wenn das Gas weiter ausströmt und in der Räuchermhlfanne ist noch Glut, dann könnte der Ofen mit Inhalt schnell zerlegt werden. Schade um die Fische, die drin sind.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jürgen, meine Frau und ich sind seid 4 jahren immer das letzte We in Grossenbrode. Da treffen wir Freunde die dort ein Ferienhaus haben ( www.angelferien-grossenbrode.de) und nein ich habe weder Boot noch Angelgeräte mit. Einfach nur relaxen. @ Cliff: letzten Winter war bei -5Grad auf dem Boot schluss. Da waren Kumpel und ich zum vertikalen. 

Räuchern darf noch warten.

Heute war aber super Wetter hier. Sonne, liegender Schnee und - 1 Grad.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, denn man gute Erholung und viel Spaß!

Hier im Nordwesten ist es heute morgen auch Minus 6 Grad, alles Rauhreif-Weiss, und für mich kein Grund, heute Morgen zu räuchern (obwohl ich es wollte!).

Wenn das Wetter so anhält, werde ich in den nächsten Tagen aber doch noch den Gasbrenner wieder "anschmeissen" und noch einige Makrelen vergolden.
Derweil tröste ich mich mit den Bildern der letzten Fuhre.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*..

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bei dem Wetter sind die natürlich besser dran, die ihren Räucherofen nicht direkt draussen sondern unter Dach und Fach haben, wie ich in unserem Schuppen. Das Ofenrohr geht durch das Dach und der Gasbrenner sorgt bald für Wärme, nicht nur im Ofen auch im Raum.
Da ist das Räuchern schon angenemer und lässt sich aushalten, auch wenn die Frau noch einen norddeutschen Grock bringt. Der heizt ein!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*
Räuchern bei den Aussentemperaturen?*


Jo, Poppelsdorfer

das ist jetzt bei den Temperaturen und Außenbedingungen schon besser, wenn man mit seinem Ofen geschützt steht.


Um mal zu sehen, wie der 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner von mir auch bei Minus 7 Grad und ziemlich strammen Ostwind unterm Carport meinen Räucherofen aufheizt, habe ich heute morgen "TROCKEN" geheizt, das heisst, ohne eine Fischladung.

Denn was nützt es, wenn ich den Fisch vorbereite, ihn in den Ofen einhänge oder einschiebe, und der Ofen kommt nicht auf Temperatur. 
Wobei gleich hier zu sagen ist, dass der Hersteller www.thueros.de angibt, dass das V2A-Blech nur 1 mm stark ist und keine Isolierung vorhanden ist.

Den Brenner habe ich in die Brennkammer geschoben, gegen den Wind noch links und rechts zwei Mauersteine hochkant daneben gestellt und den Gasbrenner entzündet.

Sicherlich hat es diesmal länger gedauert, genau 18 Minuten, aber dann zeigte das Thermometer am Ofen 80 Grad + an, also eine gute Temperatur zum Garen. Zum Räuchern wird die Temperatur ja wieder gesenkt.

Bei diesen Temperaturen dürfte es also mit einem solchen Brenner kein Problem sein, Fische gar zu bekommen und anschließend zu räuchern.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## aal60 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Dann dürfte es mit meinem Backsteinofen ja auch keine Garprobleme  für die Weihnachtsforellen geben. Ich werde
dann auch mal erst vorheizen und den Ofen langsam auf Temperatur fahren - (Holz-Betrieb).
#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Man weiß zwar nicht, wie sich das Wetter weiterentwickelt, aber wenn es nicht 15 - 20 Grad kalt wird, sollte es mit einem gemauerten Räucherofen klappen.

Bei einem Stahlofen wäre es für jeden jetzt bei den Temperaturen interessant, wieweit er mit Holzfeuer, E-Heizschlange oder Gasbrenner eine durchgängige Temperatur hinbekommt, die erst einmal zum Garen der Räucherware ausreicht.

Mit meinem alten 4,5 Kw-Gasbrenner hätte ich jetzt schon Schwierigkeiten gehabt - das dauerte und dauerte, bis er die Temperatur von 70 Grad erreicht hatte.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*
.


----------



## aal60 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Werde dann berichten in Wort und Bild ....|rolleyes


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jupp,
da dürfen wir gespannt sein, wenn Du aus Deinem gemauerten Ofen dann endlich die vergoldeten Forellen heraus hebst.

Aber vielleicht ist das Wetter dann schon wieder etwas freundlicher!


*Karauschenjäger
.......................*..

.


----------



## Dummrabe (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab als Räucheranfänger mal ne Frage:
Sollte man mit Zahnstochern oder Hölzcken beim Forellenräuchern eigentlich die Bauchlappen auseinander spreizen, also vor dem Einhängen 
oder öffenen die sich auch so von alleine, also durch die Hitze meine ich. Beim Aal ist das ja so, die klappen von der Hitze im Räucherofen von ganz alleine auseinander.
Danke schon mal für die Antwort, ich habe auch einen Gasbrenner zum Räuchern.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Dummrabe;3155188]Hab als Räucheranfänger mal ne Frage:
> Sollte man mit Zahnstochern oder Hölzcken beim Forellenräuchern eigentlich die Bauchlappen auseinander spreizen, also vor dem Einhängen
> oder öffenen die sich auch so von alleine, also durch die Hitze meine ich.


 
Also ich mach das nicht mit den Zahnstochern, weil bei mir öffnen sich die Bauchlappen von Forellen fast immer, aber nicht immer, einige bleiben ziemlich geschlossen, aber das stört auch nicht, weil auch der Rauch trotzdem durch die Innenseiten zieht. Wenn ich Schleien im ganzen räuchere, dann weiss ich schon, dass die Bauchlappen sich nicht öffnen, da könnte man das machen, aber solange der Fisch nach dem Räuchern gut schmeckt, hat man alles richtig gemacht.
Vielleicht gibts andere Erfahrungen?

PETRIE


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Dummrabe schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte man mit Zahnstochern oder Hölzcken beim Forellenräuchern eigentlich die Bauchlappen auseinander spreizen, ....




Macht man doch vor dem Einlegen auch nicht und die Lake läuft trotzdem 'rein. Genau so ist es mit dem Rauch.
Nur wenn was "Haut auf Haut" liegt, kommt kein Rauch ran und die Stellen sind später zu sehen. Schmecken kann man es nicht.


----------



## zander-ralf (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Poppelsdorfer,

den Tipp mit der Zündsicherung hättest Du mal einen alter Kumpel von mir geben sollen. Der Räucherofen dreht vermutlich noch immer seine Runden um den Mond. Dem Guten ist eine fette Gaswolke explodiert. Ihm ist zum Glück nichts passiert (war er wohl gerade zum Klo :m).
Karauschenjäger weiß auch wer gemeint ist.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also, 

der Räucherofen hat nach der Explosion nicht an SOJUS 8 angedockt, ganz so heftig war es nicht, aber der liebe Kollege hatte den Ofen unten aufgeflext, um eine Gaskartusche zu installieren und für das Räuchern in Betrieb zu halten. Gefüllt war der Ofen mit Forellen.

Er saß also friedlich vor dem Räucherofen in Erwartung einer Ladung gut geräucherter Forellen. Als es an der Haustür klingelte, stand er auf, ging ins Haus und in diesem Moment gab es einen gewaltigen Knall, der Räucherofen zerlegte sich in der Luft und von den Forellen hat er keine einzige wiedergefunden. Es wird behauptet, die Forellen würden im Schwarm um die Erde ziehen und bei klarer Sicht könnte man sie nachts auch sehen :q !

Was war passiert? Die Flamme an der Kartusche war durch den Wind ausgeweht worden, eine hochexplosive Gas-Sauerstoff-Mischung entstand im Ofen und ein Funke in der Räuchermehlschale entzündete das Ganze - 
und dann der große "Kawumm"! #d

Bei meinem Brenner gibt es auch keine Zündsicherung, aber ich bleibe stets dabei, wenn er in Betrieb ist. Wenn der eigentliche Räuchervorgang beginnt, der Brenner zugedreht ist, dann ist das alles kein Problem mehr, dann könnte man auch andere Sachen machen und nicht immer auf den Ofen aufpassen.

.


----------



## aal60 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich habe auch Gas in der Lötlampe, aber nur um das Holz anzuzünden. :m

Wenn meine Frau das liest, dass ein Ofen explodieren kann...;

dann doch lieber mit Holz,auch wenn ich dabei bleiben muß. 

Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes und einen schönen 2.Advent.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, als ich letztens nach der Sauna bei Sternklaren Himmel im Garten stand, meinte ich das ich die Forellenköppe auf der Ladefläche des großen Wagens gesehen habe. hihi

Die hingen so von der Ladefläche.:vik::q


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff und Jochen, dem guten Fisch-Wollo klingeln bestimmt gerade die Ohren! Sein "Raketen-Ofen" ohne Zündsicherung macht hier Schlagzeilen.
"Räuchern mit Fisch-Wollo". Immer eine bombensichere Aktion. :m

Ich habe vorgestern übrigens 22 kleine Makrelen und 2 Hühnereier geräuchert (war'n Tipp!). Die Eier waren echt lecker.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Cliff und Jochen, dem guten Fisch-Wollo klingeln bestimmt gerade die Ohren! Sein "Raketen-Ofen" ohne Zündsicherung macht hier Schlagzeilen.
> "Räuchern mit Fisch-Wollo". Immer eine bombensichere Aktion. :m Hehehehehehe
> 
> Ich habe vorgestern übrigens 22 kleine Makrelen und 2 Hühnereier geräuchert (war'n Tipp!). Die Eier waren echt lecker. Die Makrelen von unserem Tripp haben nicht geschmeckt????? Hier lecken sich alle die Finger nach meinen neuen Makrelen mit dem Sauerbratengewürzeinleger.



Ich fand die kleine Makrelen super, auch so mein Arbeitskollege der ein paar kleine Macros ab bekommen hat. Die hat er lecker auf einem Brötchen verspeisst.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wer Makrelen räuchert, ist bei dem Duft, der aus dem Räucheriofen dringt, immer bei seinen Nachbarn beliebt!

Natürlich hängen nicht alle mit einem Korb übern Zaun, aber die meisten erwarten einfach, dass ich einige meiner Fische, wenn der Ofen qualmt, großzügig abgebe, sozusagen als Naturalabgabe.

Kein Problem, weil ich immer mehr in den Ofen schicke, als wir selbst essen können.

.


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Klar Jochen, die kleinen Makrelen waren auch wieder super.
Nur wie Cliff auch schon schreibt (Nachbarschaft), ich selbst habe wieder nur 4 Stck. abbekommen.
Aber hartgekochte Eier räuchern ist sehr lecker!
8 Minuten kochen, Schale anklopfen und ab zu den Fischen.
Ein ganz spezieller, guter Geschmack.


----------



## aal60 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das mit den Räuchereiern werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. #h


----------



## Greywolve (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> zander-ralf;3156561
> Aber hartgekochte Eier räuchern ist sehr lecker!
> 8 Minuten kochen, Schale anklopfen und ab zu den Fischen.
> Ein ganz *spezieller, guter* Geschmack.


 
Habe ich auch schon gehört, soll auch Tinte auf den Füller bringen! 


PETRIE


----------



## Tulpe2 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Greywolve schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gehört, soll auch Tinte auf den Füller bringen!
> 
> 
> PETRIE




... hab jetzt aber gar nichts zum Schreiben dabei ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Etwas wärmer ist denn doch geworden brrrr` und deshalb soll heute Morgen noch mal eine Rutsche Makrelenfilets veredelt werden. 

Dazu habe ich auch noch einige kleinere Seelachsfilets aufgetaut, die wie Pfeffermakrelen auch mit Gewürzmischungen behandelt werden sollen.

Auch mit den getrockneten Zwiebeln aus dem Räucherhandel will ich es probieren, da auch mehrere große Makrelenfilets darunter sind - na schauen wir mal!

.


----------



## Dummrabe (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;3156893]... hab jetzt aber gar nichts zum Schreiben dabei ... |kopfkrat


 
Ne ne, das glaub ich nun ja nicht, aber man kanns nicht wissen. 
Ich bleib lieber erstmal bei meinen geräucherten Forellen, 
damit sind auch meine Leute gut zufrieden.
Bin aber auch gespannt auf das Ergebnis von Karauschenjäger, 
der wollte doch heute vormittag räuchern.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

diesmal habe ich wieder24 Makrelenfilets und erstmals 5 kleine Seelachsfilets (ohne Haut) vergoldet, wobei ich auch alle Filets als Pfeffer-Gewürzfilets vorher behandelt hatte.

Einige größere Filets habe ich dann mit den getrockneten Zwiebeln/Paprika bedeckt, um mal einen anderen Geschmack zu haben. Diese Mischung stammt aus einer kommerziellen Räucherei, muss in heißem Wasser liegen und dann, wenn alles ein wenig aufgequollen ist, muss es ausgedrückt und auf die Filets gelegt und leicht angedrückt werden.

Ansonsten wie bereits geschildert, ohne Lake, sondern morgens, nachdem alles abgetrocknet wurde, mit dem Salzstreuer über wech, die Gewürzmischungen nach Gusto, Kräuterlinge von KNORR, etwas scharfen schwarzen Pfeffer, auf die Tulpeschen Alu-Schalen (die tieferen Rillen mit einer Bratengabel regelmäßig durchstechen) und rin in den Ofen.

Die kleinen Seelachs/Köhler-Filets wurden genauso behandelt, und, um es gleich vorweg zu schreiben, sie schmecken nach dem Räuchervorgang Klasse!

Hier noch mal ein paar Pics dazu ...einige Nachbarn haben sich wieder gefreut! :k

.


----------



## Greywolve (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sieht ja super aus, schmeckt bestimmt auch so, aber backen die Filets nicht an den Grill-Aluschalen fest.

Ich hab das nämlich auch schon probiert und da konnte ich die Filets kaum von den Rippen der Alu-Schale lösen!
Das muss ja alles passen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Greywolve schrieb:


> Sieht ja super aus, schmeckt bestimmt auch so, aber backen die Filets nicht an den Grill-Aluschalen fest.
> ....



Dann waren sie zu feucht.
Wenn die Haut richtig trocken (wie Pergament) ist, klebt nichts fest - und die Farbe wird auch super, ganz ohne nachhelfen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, 

ich gebs gerne zu, sie waren doch nicht so ordentlich trocken , wie sie sein sollten, alle Filets backten zwar nicht an, aber einige, die ich kaum von den Alu-Rippen der Grillschale lösen konnte.

Odentlich abgetrocknet - das A und O der Räucherei!

Nun gut, es hat denn doch geklappt - ich konnte alle Filets noch mal umdrehen und von der anderern Seite Farbe und Geschmack geben.

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oldenburg ist doch gar nicht so weit von mir weg. Bin ich doch schon öfter zum Wettangeln gewesen. Vergleichsangeln Nordhorn-Oldenburg. 

Das soll heissen, ich würde die lecker Dinger gerne mal probieren. Cliff wenn Du mal Räuchermehl holst und ich etwas abbekommen kann, würde ich das Mehl holen wenn Du wieder so eine Rutsche machst. Man sehen die gut aus. Deine Berichte sind hier ne echte Bereicherung. 

Mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Ich hoffe das Zander-Ralf sein Trick mit dem früher und weiter auf die Nordsee klappt und wir nächste Makro Saison schöne Grössen fangen. Dann könnte ich auch mal solche schönen Makrelenfilets versuchen.


----------



## zander-ralf (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jochen,

wir machen Anfang März einen Echo/GPS Lehrgang beim "Echopapst" Schlageter mit und legen dann unser Boot in die Schlei (Maasholm). Es bleibt da bis Anfang Mai liegen. Wir fahren jedes zweite Wochenende hoch (Hering, Hornhecht, Meerforelle). Das Wochenende nach dem 1. Mai nehmen wir es wieder mit nach Hause; zum Sommerliegeplatz in Abelitz/Loppersum. Für die Nordseetouren wird geslippt.
Wir werden uns ein richtig gutes Echolot/GPS-Plotter zulegen und dann die Wracks anfahren.
Ich freue mich schon mächtig auf die nächste Saison; besonderst wenn ich aus dem Fenster gucke. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Echolot und Fischfinder sind nicht verkehrt, insbsondere wenn man mit dem Boot auf der Nord- oder Ostsee oder in Norwegen ist. Geht mir jedenfalls dort so, wenn ich meine 15 kg Fischfilets zusammen habe, angel ich schon viel entspannter und beschäftige mich schon intensiver mit dem Echolot.
Nur die heissbegehrten Makrelen, als Räucherfisch gerne gesehen und gegessen, kann man auf dem Echolot angeblich nicht sehen, weil die Fische keine Schwimmblase haben. Im Herbst waren mehr als genug in Norge, aber nächstes Mal im Juni - abwarten ?!

Jedenfalls sehen die Pfeffermakrelen auf den Fotos legger aus, genau das richtige auch für mich zum Ausprobieren.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Keine Ahnung, 

ob man die Makrelen nicht auf dem Echolot sieht - ich hab keins, wenn ich in der Nähe des Lista Fyr mit meinem Boot am Angeln bin. Mit Schleppfischen habe ich immer noch meine Makrelen gefangen, und wenn sie gebissen haben, waren sie meistens auch nicht Einzel"schwimmer", Einzelgänger stimmt ja nicht so....

Gerade eben habe ich meinen Froster noch mal kontrolliert und siehe da, es sind noch eine ganze Anzahl Makrelenfilets da, die geräuchert werden sollen. Insofern wäre die Kombination "halben Sack Buchenmehl" und "Pfeffermakrelen", alles auf einen Tag in Oldenburg, für Dich, Jochen, kein Problem und für mich auch nicht - alles nur eine Frage der Absprache!  Würde ich gerne mal machen!

Hier noch ein paar Pics vom letzten Räuchern, weil Bilder meistens mehr aussagen als Worte und wenn Fragen auftauchen, auch kein Problem - weil hier sind immer einige Räucherfreunde, die weiterhelfen.

Ich merke ja selbst, es schafft irgendwie Freude und auch Vertrauen, ein solches "veredeltes" Lebensmittel, denn das ist es doch, auf dem Tisch zu bringen.

Andere grillen - wir räuchern!

.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hui,
Ich hab zum zweiten Advent mal wieder meinen Ofen angeschmissen....bei Schnee und Minusgraden...Bbrrr, war das kalt für mich...für die Fischlis abernicht, die hatten es schön mollig warm....
Und für die Goldfische gabs genausoviele Genuß-Anwärter wie hier Antworten im Trööt stehen|stolz:, nämlich tausend(e) !!!!

Am 30.12. wollen wir mit ein paar Leuten ein Winterräucherfest veranstalten, mit Feuerzangenbowle hinterher...mal sehen, wer bis dahin in den Ofen einziehen darf.

Hier gibt es ja soooo viele schöne Anregungen, Tips und Ideen, ich werde dann mal ein paar Sachen aus diesem Trööt "klauen" #6  
Danke an dieser Stelle an alle, die dieses Forum so "fürchterlich" lesenswert und spannend machen!!! :vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> susi-knalltüte;3158775]Hui,
> Ich hab zum zweiten Advent mal wieder meinen Ofen angeschmissen....bei Schnee und Minusgraden...Bbrrr, war das kalt für mich...für die Fischlis abernicht, die hatten es schön mollig warm....
> Und für die Goldfische gabs genausoviele Genuß-Anwärter wie hier Antworten im Trööt stehen|stolz:, nämlich* tausend*(e) !!!!


Jetzt bin ich auch stolz und ich danke Susi ganz herzlich, dass sie es geschafft hat, den 

*1000. Beitrag*

in diesen Thread einzustellen.

Herzlichen Dank, liebe Susi - wir lesen deine Beiträge auch immer gerne!

Ich bin zwar nicht der Thread-Ersteller, das ist gpsjunkie Jochen aus Nordhorn, aber bei  weit  über 40 000 Klicks auf diese Seiten spricht das doch für die Qualität dieses Threads, dass sich soviele User für unsere Seiten interessiert haben.

*Große Klasse, wir machen natürlich weiter!




*


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Dann schliesse ich mich doch gerne an,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1000. Beitrag, den ausgerechnet noch eine Dame geschrieben hat - 
wenn das kein Glück bringt ?
40 000 Klicks sind 40 000 Informationen für Angler- und Räucherkollegen hier, die sich für die Fischveredelung per Rauch interessieren und wenn ich mal zurückgeschaut habe, dann scheint dieser Trööt tatsächlich der erfolgreichste *Räucherthread* zu sein, der bis jetzt im Angler-Forum gelaufen ist.

Da ist doch Jochen zu danken, dass er mal am Anfang so eine "harmlose" Frage gestellt hat - vielleicht meldet er sich heute Abend ja noch!

.


----------



## Dummrabe (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, dann sag ich doch auch erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch,
denn den 1000. Beitrag hat ja auch nicht jeder in einem so speziellem Thread!
Ich hab mal zurückgelesen, sind auch ja auch schon ein paar hundert Seiten, immer was Neues, immer was Interessantes, was ich auch noch nicht wusste, vom Fischräuchern, das hat mir doch schon geholfen und anderen vielleicht auch.

Also einfach weitermachen, es gibt immer mal was Neues, das man ausprobieren könnte.


.Auf ein Neues, auf die nächsten 1000 Beiträge


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Gemeinde, danke für die Glückwünsche. Das dieser Strang so ein Erfolg wird, hatte ich auch nicht gedacht. Ich danke vor allen Dingen Cliff der hier mehr als regelmässig Postet. Allerdings zeigen die blauen Zahlen rechts oben der einzelnen Posts die Menge der Antworten an. Demnach hat der Cliff das runde Jubiläum gepostet. Wie dem auch sei. Ich danke alle Mitwirkenden für diesen Erfolg in diesem Strang und hoffe das wir noch einiges neues über das Räuchern mit dem Gasbrenner lernen werden.

Also bitte immer her mit euren Bildern und erlebnissen.

@Susiknalltüte: Auf deinen Bildern ist im hintergrund zu erkennen das die Rückwand noch einiges an Brauner Patina gebrauchen könnte. Kannst Du das mit einem Bild bestätigen? Du hattest doch euch einen Peetzofen. Was genau hast Du denn noch umgebaut das Du soviel Rauch im Ofen hast?


----------



## Greywolve (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;3159018]Moin Gemeinde, danke für die Glückwünsche. Das dieser Strang so ein Erfolg wird, hatte ich auch nicht gedacht. Ich danke vor allen Dingen Cliff, der hier mehr als regelmässig Postet.


 
Möchte mich gerne anschließen und auch meinen Glückwunsch rüberbringen:
1000 Beiträge, jetzt sinds ja schon über 1000, sind kein Pappenstiel sondern viel Infos und Hintergrundwissen.
Wäre schön, wenns weiterginge, Technik wie Gasbrenner ist einfach nicht mehr wegzudenken, warum schwierig, wenn mans einfach haben kann.
Also weiter so, sind ja auch schon über 40 000 Klicks, die leute wollen einfach schnelle Informationen haben.
Die gibt es hier.


PETRIE


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Hui,
> Ich hab zum zweiten Advent mal wieder meinen Ofen angeschmissen.....




Darf man fragen welche grünen Zweige Du da auf dem Mehl liegen hast?
(ich hoffe keinen Thuja)


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tulpe, wenn es Thuja ist kannst Du mir erklären was das ist? Auch wenn es sich so anhört als wenn Thuja nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Thuha ist ein Sammelbegriff für die Lebensbäume.
Es richt zwar gut aber gerade Zweigspitzen und Zapfen sind zum Teil SEHR giftig!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebensbäume_(Gattung)


----------



## susi-knalltüte (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ohje, hoffentlich habe ich meine Fische zu der Rauchvergiftung nicht noch zusätzlich vergiftet....das täte mir echt leid! |rotwerden

Hab mir fürs Räuchern extra nen kleinen Busch uniperus old gold Wacholder in den Gartenn gepflanzt. Nach jedem Räuchern wirkt er etwas kahler, so klein ist er noch.  Das ist doch kein Thuja, oder??? |kopfkrat
Wenn doch, kann der sich auf was gefaßt machen....dann pflanze ich den gleich um zu den Friedhofsbüschen nebenan!!! |smash:

@Jochen:
Nene, meinen Peetz hab ich so gelassen wie er ist...bin doch kein Mann, der schnell den Bohrer zur Hand nimmt...bin eine Frau, die stattdessen lieber mal den Putzlappen schwingt (deswegen fehlt bei meiner Rückwand aber nicht die Patina...!). Ne im Ernst, mein Öfchen ist halt noch kein halbes Jahr alt, ich arbeite noch an der Innenauskleidung. Im nächsten Jahr sieht er hoffentlich genauso dunkel von innen aus wie bei Euch alten Hasen. 

Ich möchte die Tage mal mich an Fleisch räuchern heranwagen... Hab nur etwas bedenken, daß das Tier, ob Schwein, Rind oder Huhn, nicht doch hinterher mehr nach einem Flossentier schmeckt...  #t


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Susi, das mit dem Namen ist in so einem Forum ja so eine Sache. Ich habe schon öfter einen Micheal als kalinka oder so gesehen. Auch könnte sich ein Jochen als Susi anmelden, und dann im Profil nix weiter reinschreiben. Aber trotzdem finde ich es immer wieder gut wenn Frauen dieses Männer Hobby ausüben und auch dazu stehen. Meine drei Frauen (nicht falsch Verstehen ich habe zwei Töchter) führe ich solangsam auch an das Hobby Angeln ran in dem sie auf der Ostsee immer mehr fangen als der Mann/Papa. Und ich liebe es. 

Zum Thema Patina an der Rückwand: ich habe auch so gut wie keine Farbe an der Rückwand. Wundert mich nur, evtl liegt es ja am Model des Herstellers. So mache ich mir erst mal keine Gedanken darüber.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Jochen,
> 
> wir machen Anfang März einen Echo/GPS Lehrgang beim "Echopapst" Schlageter mit und legen dann unser Boot in die Schlei (Maasholm).



Ralf, falls euch zufällig ein Teilnehmer fehlen sollte, ich würde gerne den Namen des Teilnehmers übernehmen. So ein Lehrgang würde mich auch interessieren. Mein Echo ist immer noch ein Buch mit; naja sagen wir mal; 5 Siegeln. Zwei habe ich schon geöffnet. Ich würde aber das Gerät besser verstehen wollen und auch mehr drauf sehen.|uhoh:


----------



## susi-knalltüte (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

"das mit dem Namen ist in so einem Forum ja so eine Sache. Ich habe schon öfter einen Micheal als kalinka oder so gesehen. Auch könnte sich ein Jochen als Susi anmelden, und dann im Profil nix weiter reinschreiben. Aber trotzdem finde ich es immer wieder gut wenn Frauen dieses Männer Hobby ausüben und auch dazu stehen. "

Naja, auch ein Profil kann natürlich gefaked sein ...
Ich selber bin halt über den Hochgenuß frisch geräucherten Fisches eines Freundes zum Selber Räuchern gekommen. Aber Angeln und den Fischlein den Gar-Aus-Machen...kann ich halt nicht (und spricht auch gegen mein Berufsethos  -hab mein Profil nur für DICH etwas erweitert). Aber ich koche als Frau auch, warum soll ich da nicht räuchern wollen? Ich hantiere aber auch nicht mit Axt und Baum oder Gas... da bin ich doch ein kleiner Hasenfuß mit XX Chromsomen und bediene mich ersteinmal der sicheren Methode...wer weiß, vielleicht wage ich mich ja später mal ans richtige ursprüngliche Räuchern, wenn ich genug eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hab.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mach Dir nix draus, Susi, dass Du nicht den Fischlein den Garaus machen kannst ..........

meine Frau hat zwar vehement und mit voller Hingabe und Aufmerksamkeit in Süd-Norwegen geangelt, aber wenn wir im Makrelenschwarm waren und 5 von diesen kleinen Meeres-Tigern hingen an den Haken, konnte ich das Angeln einstellen  und hatte nur noch die einfachen Dienstleistungen, nämlich die Fische abzunehmen und das Geschirr (Gewicht mit dem Makrelenvorfach) erneut über Bord zu werfen. Die Fische anfassen konnte sie denn doch nicht!

Da habe ich ganz neue Seiten an ihr entdeckt, nicht was meine Hilfeleistungen anging, sondern beim Angeln, wenn es denn auch gut biss, geriet sie förmlich in einen (Fang-)Rausch. Da hatte ich das Gefühl, ich wäre eigentlich nur noch Statist ?! ;+

Na gut, jetzt freue ich mich, dass wir soviele Makrelenfilets haben, denn geräuchert sind sie einfach lecker!

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo susi, das mit den Fakes stimmt natürlich. Ich habe in Deinem Profil mal geschaut und ich stimme Dir zu. Bei Deinem Beruf ist es echt schwierig angeln zu gehen und die Fische Waidgerecht zu versorgen.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jochen,

erstmal herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir!!! #h
Beste Gesundheit und eine Hand breit Wasser unter'm Kiel ist dabei an erster Stelle. |supergri
Für den Echolot-Lehrgang musst Du Dich selbst flott anmelden. Der ist auf 9 Teilnehmer begrenzt und findet in Laboe/Ostsee statt. Schaue mal einfach unter: Schlageter Echolot und dann unter Fortbildung Lehrgangs-Nr.: B001/11
Er kostet 300,-€ /2 Tage Übernachtung usw. 

Ps.: Mensch Jochen, Geburtstag hast Du ja auch noch!!! Alles Gute für Dich!!!|schild-g

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> zander-ralf;3159498]Moin Jochen,
> Ps.: Mensch Jochen, *Geburtstag *hast Du ja auch noch!!! Alles Gute für Dich!!!|schild-g
> Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
> zander-ralf


Hab ich Dir doch extra gesagt, aber vielleicht warst Du schon so "glücklich", Sylvester mit uns  in Oldenburg zu feiern und hier ins NEUE JAHR zu kommen.

Bis dahin müssen aber noch einige Rutschen Fisch geräuchert werden. 
Hätte mal Appetit auf Forellen nach Susi-Knalltüte-Art; gerade gelesen: 
Frische Forellen, Portionsgrößen kg nur 4,99 EURO

Ich denke, dass ist günstig und macht wieder Spaß aufs Räuchern.

.


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo susi, wieso machst du dir sorgen wegen deinem fleisch? du willst doch keinen fisch ins feuer schmeißen, kein konzentriertes fischfett verbrennen oder? 
woher sollen also fischaromen im rauch herkommen? denn nur der dringt ja ins fleisch ein. und wenn du fettropfwanne oder die obligatorische schippe sand nicht vergessen hast, dürfte ja kaum traniges in deinem ofen sein. ich räuchere jedenfalls regelmäßig fleisch und fisch gleichzeitig und hatte noch nie geschmacksübertragungen, wie gesagt, woher auch. 
lg nach hamburg


----------



## susi-knalltüte (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ Leopard:
Naja, ich hab schon die Tropfpfanne im Ofen (mit Alufolie drumrum, damit ich mir hinterher nicht die Finger wund schrubbeln muß), nur ich dachte, das ganze Dunkle da im Ofen, an den Wänden/Seiten, also das, was alle gern im Ofen haben, wenn das also warm oder heiß wird, dann sondert das doch auch Dämpfe oder Gerüche ab ?!?  |kopfkrat
 Ist bei mir eh noch nicht soviel. Versuch macht wohl auch hier klug, gell?


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

das ist doch aber wie bei den spermien und den eiern  nur die harten komm in`n garten 
da gibt es kraftvollen, direkt an der hitzequelle oder daneben entstandenen rauch und EVTL. kleinste schlappe quälmchen an den außenwänden. , die dann auch noch vom leichten fettfilm in der patina abgebremst sind, wer hat wohl die größere chance, seine aromen/ "gene" im fleisch abzulagern/ "fortzupflanzen"?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja, 

um dies Thema mal ein wenig zu versachlichen und manche Vergleiche hinken denn doch ein wenig, so sehe ich auch kein Problem darin, dass nach dem Fisch *Fleisch*, ein zu räuchernder Braten oder eine selbst zelebrierte Mettwurst, in den Ofen eingehängt und vergoldet werden.

Ob ichs zusammen und gleichzeitig mit Fleisch machen würde  #c , keine Ahnung, die Frage stellt sich nicht für mich, denn der Fleischer meines Vertrauens (kleine Landschlachterei) macht Erstklassiges an (Fleisch-)Räucherwaren selbst, das nicht nur gerne von mir mitgenommen wird.

Aber, wenn intensiv und über einen längeren Zeitraum geräuchert wird, dann sieht selbst mein V2A-Stahlofen von innen so aus. Wichtig ist dabei aber das Abtropfblech für Gewebeflüssigkeit und Fett, dass schräg unten im Ofen angebracht ist. Weder tropfen die Flüssigteile auf das Buchenmehl in der Metallpfanne darunter und schon gar nicht in die Flammen - und das ist auch gut so.

Der Saft läuft schräg ab, ein kleines Loch an der Aussenwand ist der weitere Abfluss und dann tropft es je nach Bedarf in eine darunter stehende Konservendose - thats all!


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Ohje, hoffentlich habe ich meine Fische zu der Rauchvergiftung nicht noch zusätzlich vergiftet....das täte mir echt leid! |rotwerden
> 
> Hab mir fürs Räuchern extra nen kleinen Busch uniperus old gold Wacholder in den Gartenn gepflanzt. ...




Zwergwacholder ist in Ordnung. #h
Und : egal ob Fisch , ob Fleisch: beides schmeckt höchstetens nach Rauch - selbst gleichzeitig im selben Ofen ... |supergri


----------



## KGE (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> so sehe ich auch kein Problem darin, dass *nach* dem Fisch *Fleisch*, ein zu räuchernder Braten oder eine selbst zelebrierte Mettwurst, in den Ofen eingehängt und vergoldet werden.


Meiner Meinung nach kein Problem. So handhabe ich es auch meistens



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Ob ichs zusammen und gleichzeitig mit Fleisch machen würde #c , keine Ahnung


Ne lass es bleiben. Fisch und Fleisch gehören getrennt verwertet.

Gruß
KGE


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

dann erklär mir doch bitte, warum das beim räuchervorgang ( getrenntes garen) so sein soll, so lange das rauchgut nebeneinander hängt und sich nicht berührt?


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> dann erklär mir doch bitte, warum das beim räuchervorgang ( getrenntes garen) so sein soll, so lange das rauchgut nebeneinander hängt und sich nicht berührt?



Mir auch, denn ich mache es öfter zusammen und es gab noch keine Beeinflussung:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na gut, ich mache es ja nicht, hatte ich geschrieben, weil - ich hole mein gut Geräuchertes vom Fleischer, der natürlich auch keinen Fisch dazwischen räuchert, aber ...

...wenn ich so die Lachsseiten und den Bauchspeck von Tulpe2 sehe, Danke für die Bilder, weiss ich natürlich auch, dass es passieren kann, dass der Fisch nach unten auf den Speck tropft (oder umgekehrt) und das würde ich nicht so toll finden.

Es sei denn, man würde laaaange kalt räuchern, vielleicht bei 20 Grad, dann dürfte nichts herunter tropfen. Aber das ist bei mir rein hypotethisch, ich machs einfach nicht und es besteht auch keine Notwendigkeit!

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ..., dass es passieren kann, dass der Fisch nach unten auf den Speck tropft (oder umgekehrt) und das würde ich nicht so toll finden.
> 
> Es sei denn, man würde laaaange kalt räuchern, vielleicht bei 20 Grad, dann dürfte nichts herunter tropfen. ...
> 
> .



Außentemperatur war beide Male so um -5°C.
Fisch war "trocken", Temperatur im Ofen unter 10°C, Räucherzeit ca. 8-10 Stunden ...


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

und ich hänge sie eben beim heißräuchern nebeneinander, so daß sich nichts berührt und die tropfen fallen, der schwerkraft folgend nach unten


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,

Spezialität aus dem Ammerland: Aalrauch-Mettwurst.
Wirklich ein Traum! Ob da heutzutage noch Aale zwischen die Würste gehängt werden kann ich aber nicht beschwören.
Früher war's garantiert so. 
Die Firma Bley (Edewecht) führt diese Wurstart, die ich meine, im Angebot.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aalrauch hat glaub ich, außer optisch, gar nichts mit dem Aal selbst zu tun, die Aalrauchwurst war glaub ich ursprünglich mal eine lange, schmale Schmierwurst, die sehr langsam und schonend im leicht warmen Rauch hing ( würde also unter Kaltrauch fallen), weil sie deshalb eher eine goldgelbe Farbe erhielt, sah sie eben aus, wie ein geräucherter Aal. Heute fällt glaub ich alles, was bei Kammertemperaturen zwischen 15 und 20°C schonend geräuchert wird unter "Aalrauch", die dabei freigesetzten, nicht so kräftigen Aromen unter "Aalraucharomen", die dann künstlich nachvollzogen wurden.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

ich habe die Firma gerade mal angemailt, ob es sich beim Räuchern mit dem AAL um einen Aromastoff handelt oder ob tatsächlich Aale zwischen den Würsten im Räucherschrank hängen. Im Ammerland ist alles möglich!

Wäre ja mal interessant, denn die Smokys bei Müller & Fokken in Emden sind bekanntlich auch nicht geräuchert sondern mit einem Aromastoff versehen, der aber sehr gut den Geschmack verbessert.

Siehe www.emder-matjes.de  und auch den Film anschauen.

.


----------



## Greywolve (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Fisch und Fleisch vertragen sich offensichtlich nicht so gut im Räucherofen, denn warum ist in den Fleischtheken zwischen den Fleischprodukten und den Fischen eine dicke Glasscheibe -das kann nur hygienische Gründe haben!

Also ich, keine Heringe zusammen mit Mettwurst im Ofen, letztere kauf ich mir lieber, die schmeckt auch.


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Greywolve,

das kann ja nicht wahr sein, ein echter *Mett*jendorfer wird doch wohl auch 'ne *Mett*wurst räuchern!!!:q:q:q
Fisch wird ausserdem nur nicht zusammen mit Fleisch geräuchert, weil die Gar- u. Rauchzeiten völlig unterschiedlich sind. 
Früher wurden in den richtigen Räucherkammern übrigens tatsächlich Aale "vor die Würste gehängt".
Da bekam alles erstmal Heißrauch ca. 1,5 Std./80°C.
Danach wurde der Rauch abgelassen und die Aale 'rausgeholt. Die Würste wurden dann noch mehrere Tage mit Kaltrauch (20°C) bearbeitet und hatten wirklich die Ausdunstungen vom Aal verinnerlicht.
Die Ammerländer und Ostfriesen machten das jedenfalls so (lt. Opa Theo 86J.).

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*So, hier die Antwort der Fa. Bley:*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.
Aus hygienischen Gründen ist es leider nicht mehr möglich, dass Fisch und Fleisch zusammen geräuchert werden.

*(Warum denn nicht, das würde mich auch interessieren?)*

Dem Buchenholz wird ein Aalraucharoma zugegeben, damit der typische (Aal-)Rauchgeschmack entsteht.
Weitere Infos zur Rohwurst finden sie unter 

http://www.bleybestewurst.de

Ja, was sagen die Fisch- und Fleischraäucherer dazu?


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ausdunstungen ziehen doch aber nach oben und nur leicht zur seite (durch zugströmungen) die alten räucherkammern hatten aber eines anders als die öfen, die wir meist nutzen. der boden, ob aus stein oder holz, nahm das runtergetropfte fett auf und gab *ganz langsam* durch verdunstung/ verdampfung aromen ab. aber das haben wir ja meist durch fettpfanne, ableitung oder bindung im kies ausgeschlossen. 
fleisch braucht neben anderen zeiten auch schon mal andere temperaturen, um das netzartige fleischgewebe etwas aufzuwalken, während das strangartige gewebe beim fisch ja erhalten bleiben soll.
und die dicke scheibe zwischen fisch und fleisch erklärt sich doch nun wirklich nicht wegen irgendwelcher aromchen. da spielen doch eher lagertemperaturen, flüssigkeitsaustausche u.ä. ne rolle.  schon mal gesehen, daß frischer fisch meist auf eis fliegt, daß schleim abgesondert wird, daß durch das liegen wasser aus dem fischinneren gedrückt wird...? wenn dort nur räucherfisch liegen würde, dann würde auch nen butterbrotpapier als trennung reichen, aber eine fischtheke ist nun mal nicht nur für räucherfisch konzipiert.


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

aalrauch bei google eingegeben: 1. ergebnis: http://www.fleischwirtschaft.de/dokumentation/fachbegriffe/pages/index.prl?name=Aalrauch&currChar=A nix von wegen aale 
was diese firma da schreibt, macht der gemeine privaträucherer noch lange nicht  die haben ihre vorschriften, ob vom land, bund oder eu! und die beinhalten eben nicht eine gemeinsame herstellung von erzeugnissen von fisch oder fleisch, da müssen jeweils nämlich unterschiedliche dinge beachtet werden, temperaturen, verarbeitungszeiten u.ä.
das kann bei kleinsemiselbständigen räucherern schon wieder ganz andere vorschriften geben, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tja Cliff, was sagen wir dazu?
Die deutschen Hygienebestimmungen sind nun mal nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Das hat natürlich auch was mit Arbeitsaufwand zu tun. Da wird dann lieber die Chemie herangezogen! |evil: 
Für das private Räucherfest können die mich aber mal am Ar... (Götz v. Berlichingen). 
Ich wüsste nicht was daran falsch sein soll, wenn man zu Kaltrauch-Lachs ein paar Mettwürste, ein paar kleine Filetschinken oder Hähnchenbrust hängen sollte!?


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

nix, und bei mir mißt auch keiner kühlhaustemperaturen, bei mir muß ich nicht das bad komplett mit heißem dampf reinigen, nur weil die forellen etwas schleim getropft haben, bis ich fleischerzeugnisse im selben raum bearbeiten will. usw., usf.. ich machs wie mein uropa, opa, onkel ( vater hat null bock auf räuchern, kann ja der "bengel" machen  ) und pass nur auf, daß zuerst das fleisch, wegen anderer temperaturen/ zeiten, dann fisch dazu (räuchervorgang dann zusammen) und das sich nichts berührt. ( mach ich ja wegen der blassen stellen beim fisch auch untereinander)


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jawoll, das sehe ich genauso! 
Ausserdem gibt es immer ein paar "Selbstgebrannte" dazu.
Dann ist sowieso alles perfekt! :q :m


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Tja Cliff, was sagen wir dazu?
> Die deutschen Hygienebestimmungen sind nun mal nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Das hat natürlich auch was mit Arbeitsaufwand zu tun. Da wird dann lieber die Chemie herangezogen! |evil:
> Für das private Räucherfest können die mich aber mal am Ar... (Götz v. Berlichingen).
> Ich wüsste nicht was daran falsch sein soll, wenn man zu Kaltrauch-Lachs ein paar Mettwürste, ein paar kleine Filetschinken oder Hähnchenbrust hängen sollte!?




Ich mach es auch weiter so. *Wohlgemerkt: im Kaltrauch!*
Und meine Bratkartoffeln (mit Speck) oder die hausgemachte Leberwurst haben *noch nie* nach Fisch geschmeckt. 
Allen Vorschriften und Meinungen zum Trotz.


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na Cliff, so einem alten Sherlock wie Dir macht die "Stöberei" doch Spaß! :g #4
Wer weiss was für beknackte Gesetze so zum Vorschein kommen!?


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Fisch und Fleisch dürfen a) wegen der Übertragung von Bakterien und b) wegen der Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht zusammen gelagert werden.
Wenn Fleisch auf Eis liegen würde, verdirbt es sehr schnell.


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

aber eben nur im gewerblichen bereich, bei mir zu hause ist das eben vollkommen schnuppe, es sei denn ich hätte genügend moneten, mir für fleisch, fisch, gemüse, milcherzeugnisse, restlebensmittel, tk und getränke jeweils ein getrenntes kühlgerät aufzustellen.
ich oute mich hier mal, der broccoli landet bei mir nicht immer im gemüsefach!!!


----------



## Tino (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ich oute mich hier mal, der broccoli landet bei mir nicht immer im gemüsefach!!!





Dirk,ich fass es nicht.#d


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

denke ich auch, jeder wird sicherlich mit den Lebensmitteln, mit denen er zu tun hat, so sorgsam umgehen, auf Frische und Haltbarkeit achten, dass alles korrekt abläuft.

Wäre ja ne Katastrophe, wenn einer meiner Nachbarn am nächsten Morgen, nachdem er ausgiebig von meinem Räucherfisch geschmaust hat, nicht mehr von der Keramik runterkommt!

Heute war ich mal im neueröffneten Lebensmittelmarkt, der mehr Sachen für unsere teilweise russisch sprechenden Landsleute anbietet. Ist schon sehenswert, jede Menge frische Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen, Giebel (!) und Forellen, geräucherte halbe große Brassen und getrocknete Rotaugen, aber auch viel eingelegte Fische von der Makrele bis zum Dorschstück.

Ich habe mir mal einige kaltgeräucherte Lachskammstücke mitgenommen, schmecken nicht so schlecht aber ziemlich salzig - wäre glaube nicht unser mitteleuropäischer Geschmack......;+ 
aber man kann sich täuschen!


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hab ja bei mir hier auch so nen ge mix ten laden  , nen dt. metzger und den richtigen türkenfleischer in unmittelbarer nähe, ist schon interessant, die unterschiedlichen bedingungen, methoden, geschmacksgebungen ... zu sehen.


----------



## Dummrabe (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo, ich habe gestern so ein bisschen Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Gasbrenner gehabt, hat 7,5 kw heizwert, und müsste bei den Temperaturen in diesen Tagen eigentlich reichen für den Räucherofen.
Gestern war die Flamme aber nicht so wie sonst sondern flackerte mehr und war auch mehr gelb und nicht so blau wie sonst. Liegt das wohl mehr Brenner, der russte auch, oder mehr an der Flasche mit dem Druckminderer.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer Auskunft geben.


----------



## Greywolve (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Beim Gasbrenner gibt es immer mehrere Möglichkeiten:

Ist noch genug Flüssiggas in der Flasche oder 
ist der Brenner verschmutzt oder
ist die Luftzufuhr richtig eingestellt oder
ist das Druckminder-Ventil defekt oder


weiß noch jemand mehr ?

Vielleicht erstrmal die 4 Sachen untersuchen und prüfen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal, dass die Flamme nicht so dunkelblau und "hart" war.

Das lag bei meinem Brenner aber daran, dass sich bedingt durch eine Lagerung im Schuppen Spinngewebe im Brennerstiel befunden hatte und dass das Gas-Luft-Gemisch nicht so zügig in den Brennerkopf gelangen konnte. 
Dann kann die Flamme auch leicht rußen, nicht so gut für den Fisch #t !

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Dummrabe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe gestern so ein bisschen Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Gasbrenner gehabt, hat 7,5 kw heizwert, und müsste bei den Temperaturen in diesen Tagen eigentlich reichen für den Räucherofen.
> Gestern war die Flamme aber nicht so wie sonst sondern flackerte mehr und war auch mehr gelb und nicht so blau wie sonst. Liegt das wohl mehr Brenner, der russte auch, oder mehr an der Flasche mit dem Druckminderer.
> Vielleicht kann mir ja einer Auskunft geben.




Hast Du "Wintergas" in der Flasche? |kopfkrat

Sommergas ist eine Mischung aus verschiedenen Gasen, Hauptbestandteile sind Butan und Propan.
Butan wird bei 0,5 °C gasförmig, Propan siedet (wird gasförmig) bei -42°C.
Es funktioniert nur richtig bis etwa 10°C Außentemperatur und ruck-zuck ist das enthaltene Propan verbraucht.

"Wintergas" ist fast frei von Butan. Es Funktioniert bis etwa -25°C ohne Probleme (trotzdem kann zusätzlich der Regler Vereisen).


----------



## Dummrabe (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Steht das irgendwo drauf ? Keine Ahnung, ob ich Sommer- oder Wintergas habe.
Mein Opa hat mir mal erzählt, als seine Truppe in Russland war, gab es Sommer- und Winterdiesel .....aber Gas?

Müsste dann doch irgendwo draufstehen, vielleicht klppt das mit dem Räuchern überhaupt nicht mehr, weil ich falsches Gas habe?

Zu räuchern hätte ich ja noch Fisch...


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Dummrabe schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Opa hat mir mal erzählt, als seine Truppe in Russland war, gab es Sommer- und Winterdiesel .....aber Gas?
> ...



Sommer und Winterdiesel gibt es immer noch.
Sommerdiesel wird unter etwa 5°C flockig.

Kommt die Gasbuddel aus'm Baumarkt wird wohl "Sommergas" drin sein (ca. 60% Butan).
Füllstationen (LPG-Händler) verwenden zwangsläufig "Wintergas" - sonst würden die Flüssiggasautos stehen bleiben.

http://www.westfalen-ag.de/wegas/autogasqualitaet.php


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wieder was dazu gelernt - das wusste ich auch nicht!

Also meine Buddel habe ich Anfang Dezmber aus dem Baumarkt, der für praktisch veranlagte Menschen zuständig ist, abgeholt und ich hatte ja schon den Test gemacht, ob der Ofen bei MINUS 7 Grad auf 80 Touren kommen würde, und das hat geklappt.

Eine Beeinträchtigung der Flamme etwa habe ich nicht festgestellt, und im Baumarkt kaufen sicherlich auch Handwerksbetriebe ihr Gas und da muss es mit der Temperatur doch auch funzen.

Ob´s bei dem Kollegen Dummrabe daran liegt ? Vielleicht gibt es doch eine einfach Lösung.....

.


----------



## zander-ralf (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Dem Brenner hier ist es egal ob es Sommer oder Winter ist! #6
Pro Räuchergang ca. 0,25€ und superfein zu regulieren.
Ein alter Kellerfund bei Opi Abels. Der Gute schaut mir vom Himmel beim Räuchern zu. 
Ich schenke für ihn immer einen "Lüttjen" extra ein.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na, 

der Brenner sieht ja so aus, als wenn Dein Opa den schon im Tornister beim WK II quer durch Russland geschleppt hat, denn das war doch in Ostfriesland damals schon "moderne Technik".

Nicht umsonst wurde doch noch in den 50ziger Jahren für Wärme und Licht dort fast nur Karbid genommen, übrigens manchmal auch zum Fischefangen. 
Insofern war der Opa und natürlich auch Du, zander-ralf, jetzt der Zeit weit voraus!

.


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, nur mal 'n Tipp vom Energieberater: Spiritus wird es auf diesem Planeten noch geben, wenn schon alle Gasquellen tot sind! 
Ausserdem haben auf dem Brenner schon die Soldaten eines gewissen Herrn Blücher (Preussen) gekocht.


----------



## Dummrabe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sehr schön, dass es noch solche Spiritusbrenner in Ostfriesland gibt, das sind ja schon Antiquitäten, aber nützt mir nix, denn meinen Gasbrenner habe ich auf alle Fehler, die vorgeschlagen wurden, untersucht.

Stimmt sonst alles wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das Sommer-oder Wintergas ist, was ich habe. Heute habe ich Dachdecker nebenan gesehen, die haben ihre Gasflasche immer wieder mit dem brenner heißgemacht, vielleiucht hatten die auch kein Wintergas. Ich vielleicht auch nicht?


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Dummrabe schrieb:


> .... Heute habe ich Dachdecker nebenan gesehen, die haben ihre Gasflasche immer wieder mit dem brenner heißgemacht, vielleiucht hatten die auch kein Wintergas. ..



Eindeutig die "Sommermischung".


----------



## Dummrabe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Dann wirds bei meiner Gasflasche, also mit dem Inhalt, Sommergas sein. 
Eigentlich müsste es ja draufstehen, aber wenn die Dachdecker schon eine 10 kg-Flasche mit Sommergas haben und müssen die zwischndurch mal mit der Flamme anwärmen - na gut, heute hat es hier derbe wieder geschneit, eigentlich wollte ich morgen räuchern, aber dann warte ich lieber noch ein paar Tage, bis es vielleicht wärmer wird.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na gut,

Sommer- oder Wintergas in der Buddel, niemand weiss, welches Gas das ist, es sei denn, er lässt sich dies bei der Neubefüllung ausdrücklich bestätigen. 

Aber ich denke mal, die meisten Räucherer, die mit Gas den Ofen beheizen, werden immer einen anderen Buddel aus dem Baumarkt holen, das ist sicherlich am einfachsten aber vermutlich auch nicht am billigsten.

Wer beim Abfüllen nach kg bezahlt, ist sicherlich besser dran vom Preis her, zumal meistens noch eine Restmenge in der Flasche ist.

Nun gut, wollen wir abwarten, wie der nächste Räucherdurchgang bei Dummrabe ist.

.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

nichts für ungut, aber Dein Ofen sieht so aus als wenn er beim kleinsten "Anticken" umkippt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

wie kommste den da drauf? liegt doch extra ein ruten*halter* drunter.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das Teil steht wie ne EINS, genau wie Leopard richtig erkannt hat, es liegt noch extra ein Rutenhalter zum Gleichgewicht-Halten unter den Füssen.

Sollte er trotzdem bei heftigen Wind aus Richtung Ostfriesland umkippen, kippt er auf das neue Auto von Maggie - und was hab ich damit zu tun?

Sie hätte ja ihr Auto woanders parken können! :q


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ok, ich werde das Bild mal gleich zu unserem Statiker schicken.
Da bin ich mal gespannt! :q


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Der sagt dir nur: "unbestimmtes System"


----------



## Sterni01 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sind da ,,Rollmöpse,, drin ?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Weder  "Rollmöpse" noch "unbestimmtes System", ein ganz normaler Räucherofen, der fest steht (na gut, mit der Einschränkung, dass er vielleicht auf das neue Auto meiner Freundin fallen kann, aber ist das mein Problem?) !

Macht mich nicht nervös, ich muss noch für das Essen heute Mittag sorgen ! #6


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tja Cliff,
hier die Antwort des Statikers: 
Das Fischveredelungsgerät ist mit einer 180mm Baustahltraverse zu sichern. Der Untergrund ist nach DIN 1045 aus einem Beton Güteklasse C 30/37 herzustellen. Ein stabiler Unterbau wird mit Schwerlastdübel M 12/ 4 Stck im Beton verankert.
So bald das Wetter wieder offen ist schicke ich Dir eine Montagekolonne. In 3 Tagen ist das vergessen. Für die Monteure bietest Du ja sicherlich Kost und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten an.

Bis dahin kann Maggie wohl eben bei Famila parken. :m


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Gute Absicht, vielen Dank, aber ist natürlich nicht nötig - das Teil steht wie ne EINS!

In einem anderen Thread wurde die Frage gestellt, ob man bei Brassen, Hechtsteaks und Barschen, wenn man sie denn ausgenommen und in Lake eingelegt hat, auch noch vorher die Schuppen entfernen müsste, weil die Lake und auch der Rauch nicht so richtig in das Fleisch eindringen könnten........

Würde ich mal ganz bescheiden, jedenfalls meine Erfahrung,  schreiben: 
Die Fische brauchen nicht vorher geschuppt zu werden. Wers dennoch macht, kein Problem, aber ich habe die Hechtsteaks, immerhin auch 5 - 6 cm dick, auch nie vorher geschuppt aber sehr wohl vorher entschleimt und sie wurden prima!

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das Wetter zur Zeit, hier im Nordwesten tagsüber bei Minus 5 Grad, stellt für jeden einzelnen von uns, der gerne räuchern möchte, doch gewisse Schwierigkeiten dar.

Je nachdem, wie stark der Brenner ist, ob der Räucherofen draußen, unter Dach oder sogar beheizt und damit geschützt steht, muss jedes Mal gecheckt werden, ob es mit den Fischen klappen kann, ob sie bei den Temperaturen gegart und später geräuchert werden, wobei letzteres noch am einfachsten zu sein scheint.

Im Moment bin ich überhaupt nicht motiviert, mal wieder Fisch in den Ofen einzuhängen oder zu legen, aber spätestens am 2. Weihnachtstag sollen es Forellen sein, die veredelt werden.

 .Erst nur Kälte und Schnee, aber dann wieder.....Makrelenfilets!


----------



## Danfreak (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hast Du "Wintergas" in der Flasche? |kopfkrat
> 
> Sommergas ist eine Mischung aus verschiedenen Gasen, Hauptbestandteile sind Butan und Propan.
> Butan wird bei 0,5 °C gasförmig, Propan siedet (wird gasförmig) bei -42°C.
> ...


 

Bei Flüssiggas aus der Flasche gibt es kein Sommer- oder Wintergas. Die Gasmischung ist immer gleich. 95% Propan und 5% Butan. Das Vereisen der Flaschen hat etwas mit der Verdunstungskälte zu tun, Kühlschränke funktionieren nach dem Prinzip. Im Winter die Flaschen vor dem Gebrauch ein paar Stunden in einen warmen Raum stellen, hilft meist schon ein wenig. Auch muß die Flaschengröße der Entnahmemenge angepasst sein.( nur bei Autogas gibt es Winter-und Sommergas)


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Danfreak schrieb:


> ...( nur bei Autogas gibt es Winter-und Sommergas)




Dann hat mir dann der Gashändler was falsches erzählt. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er keine Ahnung von dem hat, was er verkauft.

Und der vereiste Regler war nur als zusätzliche Fehlerquelle für den möglichen Druckmangel genannt, von vereisten Flaschen war nirgendwo die Rede.


----------



## Danfreak (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Zitat:
Zitat von Dummrabe Beitrag anzeigen
.... Heute habe ich Dachdecker nebenan gesehen, die haben ihre Gasflasche immer wieder mit dem brenner heißgemacht, vielleiucht hatten die auch kein Wintergas. ..

Eindeutig die "Sommermischung". 

war auf dieses Posting bezogen. 

Das Problem bei den Gasflaschen sind die 5% Butan. Bei der Entnahme des Gases kühlt die Flasche herunter. Da Butan seinen Siedepunkt bei 0,5°C hat, der bei der Gasentnahme in der Flasche sehr schnell unterschritten wird, wird meistens nur das Propan verbraucht. 
Theoretisch verbleiben in der kühleren Jahreszeit die 5% Butan in der Flasche. Wird diese Flasche jetzt wieder befüllt, kommen ja wieder 5%Butan dazu, das Spiel wiederholt sich. Dann kommt es irgendwann dazu das die Flasche anscheinend noch halb voll ist,(ist sie ja auch, aber alles Butan) aber kein ausreichender Gasdruck zur Verfügung steht. Bombengeschäft für den Gasversorger, er plämpert noch die andere Hälfte dazu und verkauft sie Dir für voll, bei Wechselflaschen!!
 Deshalb ist es güstiger seine Flasche füllen zu lassen, denn dann bezahlt man nur die Menge die nachgefüllt wird.

PS: und Ja, es gibt Gashändler die keine Ahnung haben, oder aber nicht ganz die Wahrheit sagen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Danfreak schrieb:


> ...
> PS: und Ja, es gibt Gashändler die keine Ahnung haben, oder aber nicht ganz die Wahrheit sagen.




Die armen Autofahrer: Der (bei mir) betreibt nämlich nicht nur die Flüssiggasstation und füllt Flaschen (auf der Waage), sondern betankt aus der Leitung auch die Autos mit LPG ... 

Übrigens:
http://www.dvfg.de/de/infothek/pres...es-automagazins-auto-mobil-am-13.09.2009.html


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

ich denke mal, die meisten von uns, die Flaschengas benötigen, werden den einfachen Weg nehmen und zum Baumarkt fahren. Besser und effektiver wäre es natürlich, wenn man zu einer Abfüll-Station fahren würde.

Natürlich wird jeder wirtschaftlich denkende Mensch nachdenklich, wenn er vermuten könnte, dass er nur die Hälfte des Flascheninhalts verbrauchen könnte, weil mittlerweile 50 % Butangas in der Buddel wären, die er aber gar nicht nutzt.

Vielleicht sollte man doch am Schluss, wenn man glaubt, die Flasche ist leer, den Hahn aufdrehen und den Rest in die Atmosphäre entweichen lassen?

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich mache die Flaschen eh leer: im Wohnwagen. :vik:
Und da ich das Gas an der LPG-Tanke hole, funktioniert es auch immer bei deutlichen Minusgraden. #6


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,

ich habe mal wieder meinen TRO mit dem "ostfriesischen Steinzeit-Spiritusbrenner" angeworfen. Zum ersten Mal bei - 6°C !!!
Der gute Alte hat mich aber nicht im Stich gelassen. Geräuchert wurden meine letzten Schlei Heringe und gekaufte Lachsforellenhälften (Filets). Eben schnell drei Durchgänge a/45min liefen echt gut. Weiterhin lasse ich nichts auf den kleinen TRO kommen und mal eben schnell kommt bei mir häufig vor.

Zwischen den Feiertagen wird noch der Große zum Einsatz kommen. Ich hab's der Nachbarschaft versprochen. 
Dieses Jahr sollen es Aale und Forellen sein. Ein Nachbar besorgt den Fisch günstig, ein anderer den Schnaps!!! Mein Einsatz ist das Räuchern. |supergri


----------



## jottweebee (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich habe mein TRO auch mit nach Spanien genommen. Bleibe hier bis Anfang April.
In der Zeit möchte ich nicht ganz auf das Räuchern verzichten. Da die Rauchentwicklung gering ist, gibt es auch keinen Stress mit dem Nachbarn.


----------



## aal60 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das ist ja auch mal was,  in 2 Etagen räuchern. #6 
Sehen gut aus.

Ich habe morgen auch Groß-Kampftag. 2 Curverboxen voll Fisch, die heute Abend in die Lake sollen. 
Werde wohl morgen 2 Durchgänge räuchern müssen.

Will unter anderem einige Platte räuchern. Wie soll ich den Salzgehalt einstellen? Bei Forellen nehme ich 675g auf 10l Wasser.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

@zander-ralf: Die Fische sehen doch prima aus; hat es diesmal auch mit den Schlei-Heringen geklappt? Ich jedenfalls habe von "Bitter" nichts gespürt, sondern nach dem Räuchern entstand ein angenehmer Herings-geruch und auch -geschmack!

@ jottweebee: Würde ich jetzt auch gut abkönnen, Sonne und Temperaturen im PLUS-Bereich, dann noch den TRO für die kleinen Snacks zwischendurch - vielleicht klappt es im nächsten Jahr! Bis zum April (!) - bleib mal in der Leitung und berichte!

@ aal60: Die Mischung stimmt auch für Plattfische, wenn sie nicht allzu groß sind, bei 12 Stunden würds passen. Da sehen und hören wir ja noch was von Dir!

.


----------



## zander-ralf (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aal60,

ich habe immer 300gr Salz (Siedesalz, Meersalz od. Steinsalz) auf 5 Ltr. Wasser bei ca. 3kg Fisch (frisch od. aufgetaut). 
4 - 5 Std. einlegen reicht immer.
Im gefrorenen Zustand 7 - 8 Std. in der Salzlake.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das könnte von der Salzkonzentration her hinkommen.

Allerdings - Herbie hat das mit einer Trockensalzung 2 Stunden vor dem Einhängen in den Ofen hinbekommen, voll in Meeressalz gelegen und danach wieder abgewaschen und natürlich gründlich getrocknet.

Meine Makrelenfilets salze ich locker mit einem Salzstreuer kurz vor dem Einlegen in einen Räucherofen ein und es klappt, die Filets haben den richtigen Salzgeschmack.

.


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hat dann aber meist damit zu tun, daß man bei den filets immer stücken von oben bis zur haut ißt und damit immer etwas salz "mitnimmt". ansonsten würdest du merken, daß die fische direkt an der haut nur das körpereigene salz enthalten.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Da könntest Du recht haben, 

denn die 50 cm-Makrelen waren doch nicht so häufig und wenn eine am Vorfach hing, wurde sie auch mit großem Hallo begrüsst.

Entsprechend dünn waren auch die weniger langen Makrelen-Filets und deshalb kann durchaus der Eindruck entstehen, wenn man sie denn geräuchert hat, dass der Salzgehalt nicht unbedingt auch bis zur Haut durch gedrungen ist.

Übrigens soll angeblich Meeresfische weniger Salzgehalt im Muskelfleisch haben als Süsswasserfische ?  #c

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ne, was ich gelesen habe, haben Süsswasserfische und Salzwasserfische gleiche Salz-Konzentrationen im Kreislauf.

Trotzdem können Süßwasserfische nicht im Salzwasser schwimmen und leben und umgekehrt auch nicht, es sei denn, wie beim Aal oder Lachs, sie können ihren Organismus einfach umschalten.

Für uns Menschen wäre der geringe Salzgehalt fürs Essen einfach zu wenig, das wäre zuwenig "Geschmacksverstärker", und deshalb wird ein bestimmtes Mischungsverhältnis für die Salzlake notwendig - ohne SALZ schmeckt einfach nicht!

Darum - je nach Größe der Fische, 60 - 70 Gramm auf einen Liter Wasser sind in Ordnung, wie lange (?), wieviel Stunden, das ist auch ganz verschieden, wieder nach Geschmack jedes Einzelnen!


Muss man probieren. |rolleyes


----------



## Dummrabe (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Lake, Salzlake - das es anders geht, hatte kürzlich ein anderer Miträucherer geschrieben, der seine Forellen, Makrelenfilets und Heilbuttstücke in Meeressalz förmlich eingerieben hatte, mindestens 2 Stunden hat einwirken lassen und erst dann wieder abgespült hatte.
Danach wieder richtig getrocknet, also abgerieben mit Küchentücher, und erst dann in den Ofen gehängt - das klappte auch prima - ich habe die Räucherstücke selbst probiert, wirklich gut!


Bißchen wärmer fürs Räuchern könnts schon sein!


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@die vorherigen schreiber
alles etwas richtig und auch etwas falsch
@poppelsdorfer
deine mischung von 60- 70 g/l ist das "normale" verhältnis für das "nasseinlegen" geschmcksveränderungen gibt es beim normalen einlegen dabei ab ca. 8 h nicht mehr, ich beschreib es mal in nichtwissenschaftlichen worten. chemisch gibt es dabei immer eine strömung von hochkonzentriert zu niedrigkonzentriert, locker gesagt von salzlake außen zu "süßwasser" innen, das passiert so lange, bis innen nicht mehr "verdünnt" wird, das dauert ca 6- 8 h, danach herrscht innen das gleiche verhältnis wie außen, also innen salzangereichert, außen verdünnt, das selbe verhältnis überall im fisch.
bei der methode, die dummrabe beschreibt, passiert das selbe, aber eben kürzer, durch höheren salzgehalt und damit höherem konzentrationsunterschied eben schneller, hat aber einen nachteil, außen salziger und innen nicht, da die strömung nicht nach innen gelangte. das ganze merkt mann aber kaum, da man das fischfleisch meist komplett von außen bis auf die gräten abhebt und dabei hochsalziges fleisch bis mindersalziges im mund mischt und damit wieder den "richtigen" gesamtsalzgeschmack erwischt.  wenn man aber den fisch länger als 2- 3 h im hohen salzgehalt läße, wäre der fisch hoffnungslos versalzen.
fisch kann so aber auch haltbarer gemacht werden, würde dann aber normalerweise vor dem verzehr gewässert werden, was dann das hochkonzentrierte salz innen nach außen "strömen" lassen würde, also den genau umgekehrten weg.


----------



## aal60 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, bin nun gerade aus der Wanne,meinTagwerk ist getan ....

Nachdem ich die Fische aus der Lake genommen habe und sie schön gestreichelt und zum Trocknen im Keller aufgegängt habe, war es fast schon Mittag als das RÄUCHERN mit schneeschippen begann. --mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung.






Es werden auch einige  Scheite Buche mehr gebraucht,um von Minus 4°C auf knapp 100°C zu kommen. 

Auch muß man öfters mal nachlegen ....






Aber die Fische kühlen aber auch schneller ab ...











Das waren jetzt einige Forellen und 12 Platte. Leider sind 2 abgestürzt, konnten aber noch verkostet werden. -- ich sag Euch, echt lecker,


----------



## Dummrabe (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also, ich bin überrascht, supergute Bilder, und das bei Minustemperaturen und dickem Schnee.
Alles richtig gemacht, na ja fast alles, denn sonst wären 2 Fische nicht runtergefallen, aber bei der Menge macht das auch nichts - das soll erst mal einer nachmachen!

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hööört auf!!! sonst übersteh ich die 2 tage bis zur weihnachtsräuchersession nicht.  mittwoch heißräuchern und ab donnerstag 3 tage lang mein erstes kalträuchern, weihnachten wird sooooo schön.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Man(n) eh ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Ich brauch 'ne neue Tastatur!


----------



## jottweebee (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Man(n) eh ...
> 
> Ich brauch 'ne neue Tastatur!




Kann man damit auch räuchern?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Soweit sind wir noch nicht, dass wir das Räuchern nur noch mit der Tastatur und unserem Laptop erledigen,

ne ne, das ist noch gute Handwerksleistung, die am Ofen erbracht werden muss.

Ich glaube eher, er hat bei den vielen leckeren Forellen und Platten auf die Tastatur geschlabbert! Und braucht vielleicht ne NEUE (Tastatur).

Übrigens Schollen und Klischen räuchern, die Ergebnisse sind ein Gedicht! Allerdings muss man beim Ausnehmen ziemlich tief mit dem Finger "reingreifen", damit auch "alles" rauskommt.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das habe ich jetzt selbst erlebt > nein, nicht das Angeln unter erschwerten Bedingungen im Schnee, sondern nur das Räuchern von Fischen, aber auch im Schnee! 
Mit einem größeren Gasbrenner sollte das kein Problem sein, bei den Aussentemperaturen, aber irgendwie bleibt die Ungewissheit, klappt es auch mit dem Fisch, meistens selbstgeangelt, manchmal dazu gekauft, also ziemlich "wertvoll", da hängt so ein bißchen Herzblut dran, außerdem schaut auch mal die Familie raus "Klappt es oder nicht"?
Ja, hat geklappt, die Forellen sehn sehr gut aus, was will man mehr? :vik:


----------



## aal60 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Soweit sind wir noch nicht, dass wir das Räuchern nur noch mit der Tastatur und unserem Laptop erledigen,
> 
> ne ne, das ist noch gute Handwerksleistung, die am Ofen erbracht werden muss.
> 
> ...



Bei der Stückzahl ist das Handling schon einwenig zeitaufwendig ... . 

Danke für die Blumen ...,  die ersten "positiven" Kritiken sind auch erteilt worden. #6

Übrigens um die Plattfische bis in die letzte Fuge auszunehmen, eignet sich eine lange Pinzette oder Aterienklemme.


----------



## zander-ralf (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aal60, höchste Anerkennung von der "Waterkant". #6
Das sieht professionell und gut gelungen aus.


----------



## teddy- (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo leute 

hab da mal wieder ne frage habt ihr 5 oder 11 kg gasflaschen bei meiner 5 kg hab ich das gefühl das wenn sie halb voll ist ich keine richtige blaue flamme mehr hab wegen dem druck kann das sein oder bilde ich mir das nur ein 

gruß stephan


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, kann sein, 

ich habe auch nur eine 5 kg-Flasche im Gebrauch und wenn zu wenig drin ist, geht der Druck in die Knie und der Brenner zeigt eine gelb-rote Flamme, aber nicht die gewünschte "stahlblaue!" Färbung.

Schau mal auf Seite 108 (rechts oben sind dieNr.) und da haben sich zwei Experten über Propangas und die Beimengung von Butan ausgelassen - kann nämlich sein, dass Du nur noch 50 % Propangas in Deiner neugekauften Flasche hast!

.


----------



## teddy- (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hab ich schon gelesen also meine flaschen waren immer leer ich denke das man das am gewicht der flasche merkt und an der eisbildung sieht man es auch wie voll die flasche ist 

naja deine ergebnisse sind ja recht gut dann denk ich mal das ich nicht unbedingt eine 11 kg brauch obi tauscht meine nicht gegen die 5 kg sonst hätte ich mir ja eine geholt schade!!

gruß stephan


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ne ne, 

mit einer 5 kg-Flasche kannst Du auch schon einige Ladungen Räucherfisch im Ofen fabrizieren, nur dauert es je nachdem wie groß der Brenner ist, bei den Temperaturen eben länger.

Und obs Spaß macht (?), muss jeder für sich entscheiden - jedenfalls hier im Nordwesten schneit es wieder!

.


----------



## teddy- (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

keine bange hir im nordosten auch |uhoh:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> keine Bange, hier im Nordosten auch |uhoh:



ne, um Bange machen gehts ja nicht, Fisch zum Räuchern wäre ja noch genug da, aber es geht ganz einfach schlicht und ergreifend um die Aussentemperaturen, wobei die Frage auftaucht:
*Tut man sich das an?*

Aber mittlerweile habe ich ne Quelle aufgetan = 
Schwarzer Heilbutt mit (einseitiger) Haut gefrostet kg 6,60 EURO. 
Würde mich natürlich wieder reizen, doch mal den Brenner unter den Ofen anzuschmeissen!
Denn Heilbutt habe ich nicht in Norge gehabt!


.


----------



## Niclas S. (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wir haben einen gemauerten Räucherofen in welchen 40 Forellen passen. Ich habe das System, nachdem es damals immerwieder Probleme gab, wenn der Brenner aktiv heizt, also im Ofen steht, unten ein Blech eingebaut. Der Brenner steht dann darunter und das Räuchermehl wird in einem Haufen auf das Blech gegeben.

Jetzt beheize ich den Ofen passiv über das Blech unten. Aber mein Hockerkocher mit 7,5 kW macht nur Ärger. Damit komme ich selbst nach 1 Stunde mit Holz vorheizen nichtmal auf 70 Grad.

Von daher nutze ich mittlerweile nurnoch einen Brenner für Teerpappen.

Der lässt sich halbwegs gut regulieren und liefert ordentlich Hitze.
Damit würde ich im passiven Betrieb auch über 120 Grad kommen und das will ich ja nichteinmal. 


Es ist schon eine Herausforderung im Winter, aber jetzt nach Weihnachten werde ich es gleich nocheinmal machen. Wir haben noch so einige Forellen in der Kühltruhe, die langsam mal raus müssen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also, 

ich denke, ein 7,5 Kw-Gasbrenner müsste das auch bei diesen Aussentemperaturen schaffen, und wenn nicht, sollte man sich in irgendeinen Schuppen, Gerätehaus oder so zurückziehen, mitsamt Ofen, aber nicht das ganze Teil abfackeln.

Mit so einem Dachdeckerbrenner könnte es gelingen, aber wenn es so ein Teil ist wie ich habe, dann ist schon VORSICHT geboten, denn den kann man schlecht kontrollieren - entweder volle Pulle oder nur ein Lichtlein.

Die Kerzen am Tannenbaum reichen - mehr muss nicht sein!
 

,


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

also ich krieg' mit meinem 7,5 kW Brenner den "Blechofen " im Winter auf 110...120°C, Maße etwa 30x50x85 cm. Hab' allöerdings "Lochblech" als Boden und Tropfwanne darüber.


----------



## teddy- (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo 

ich denke auch das es mit einem lochblech geht hatte am anfang auch ein blech drin und wo es raus war hatte ich auch locker 115 crad drin mit nem 7,5 kw brenner 

gruß stephan


----------



## Dummrabe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also mein Ofen hat ein Lochblech,das natürlich sofort von Anfang an eingebaut war. Also schon vom Werk aus, wobei ich nicht weiss, ob das Werk schon in China stand und der Ofen daher kommt? #c
Die Hitze vom Brenner strömt jedenfalls ungehindert nach oben und zu den Fischen, die jeweils hängen oder im Ofen liegen. Dies Lochblech müsste schon sein.

@aal60:
Ich habe auch schon in diesem Jahr Schollen geräuchert, sie 10 Stunden in einer Lauge mit der Mischung 1 Liter Wasser und 70 Gramm Salz liegenlassen und es klappte prima, sie wurden einfach gut.
Aber man muss sie gründlich entschleimen und dann trocknen, sonst wird ds nichts.


----------



## Upi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,
so einen gemauerten Ofen rein tragen ist ja nicht so einfach.. hihihi

@Niclas
Mein Bekannter hat auch einen gemauerten Ofen und er ist damit total unzufrieden, da hab ich ihm eine Blechtonne gebaut und alles ist gut.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ne ne,

soviel Kraft hat nicht mal ein Ostfriese, selbst zander -ralf nicht, 
und das will ja schon viel heissen!

Hast Du mal ein Bild von dem selbstgebauten Ofen, denn einige Leute hier haben zwar die Idee aber nicht den Mut, sich selbst so ein Teil zu bauen.



.


----------



## aal60 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mein Räucherofen hat die Baumaße von 100 x 75 x 1800cm (ohne Dach), ist aus hartgebrannten Hohlblock-Klinker, unten mit Schamott die Brennkammer und Kalksandsteine ausgemauert.  Bei dieser Bestückung war er komplett voll ca. 45 - 50kg Forellen und 12 Plattfische (kleine).

Es reichten 2 Buchenscheite um auf Temperatur zukommen und ein weiterer um die Hitze dann zu halten. Ca. 5l
Buchenspäne direkt auf die Glut um 2 Std. Qualm zu erzeugen.

Ist also auch eine Alternative, auch wenn man die Zuluft (Feuerungsklappe) regulieren muß.

Das Ergebnis konnte sich wieder sehen lassen.
Die Plattfische waren eine Wucht und die Forellen auch gelungen.


----------



## Upi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ aal60,
was sind Hohlblech-Klinker???

@ Cliff,
das willst du nicht sehen  aber ich kann es beschreiben.
Zwei 200 L Ölfässer, von beiden eine Seite auf flexen oder meißeln mit Karosseriemeißel. Von einem Fass 1/3 abflexen und auf dem ganzen Fass schweißen um eine bessere Höhe zu bekommen. Jetzt sucht man sie eine alte Blechkisten wo sich zb. mal eine Stichsäge drin befunden hat, schneidet schon wieder mal mit der Flex unten in der Tonne ein Loch so groß wie die Blechkiste und schweißt das ausgeflexte Teil an die Blechkiste, somit hat man eine Schublade für´s Holz.
Nun das ganze richtig gut ausbrennen und schon hat man die genialste Räuchertonne. Als Abdeckung nimmt man einen Jutesack den man etwas anfeuchtet und los geht es.


----------



## Upi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hihihi 1111


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Er meinte bestimmt Hohlloch-Klinker,Upi.|supergri

Wer oder was ist 1111?


----------



## Upi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das denke ich auch!
mein Beitrag war der 1111er in diesem Thema


----------



## aal60 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jepp, ich meinte Hohlloch- oder Hohlblock-Klinker,  Mist Tippfehler


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hier jagt ein Rekord den nächsten - 1111 Beiträge sind doch schon was!

@ Upi:
Solange Du nicht die alte Hafenfähre von der Meyer-Werft in Papenburg zum Räucherofen umbaust, das würde meinem maritimen Gefühlen doch etwas wehtun, kannst Du sicherlich ALLES zum Räucherofen umbauen - 
Ostfriesen sind eben erfinderisch!

@ aal60:  Platten geräuchert sind echt lecker, aber demnächst versuch ich mal die schwarzen Heilbutt-Stücke - 
die sollen geräuchert noch leckerer sein!


.


----------



## Niclas S. (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich mache die Tage mal Bilder von meinem gemauerten. Das Problem wenn ich ein Lochblech nehme ist eben, dass die Flammen mit reinkommen und mir im ungünstigsten Fall die Buchenspäne abfackeln. 
Der 7,5 KW Brenner ist mir irgendwie auch schon von Anfang an suspekt. Geht öfter aus und so Scherze. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.

Nebenbei räucher ich noch in einer etwa 10 Jahre alten Räuchertonne, damals mal gekauft, aber natürlich unten Komplett weggerostet, dann ein Blech draufgenietet und so läuft sie halt. Passen 7 Forellen rein, aber da sie unten so undicht ist, kommt es öfter wenn es windig ist mal zu ner Verpuffung mit fliegendem Tonnendeckel, da muss man dann immer dabei stehen


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Niclas S.;3172341]Ich mache die Tage mal Bilder von meinem gemauerten. Das Problem wenn ich ein Lochblech nehme ist eben, dass die Flammen mit reinkommen und mir im ungünstigsten Fall die Buchenspäne abfackeln.
> Der 7,5 KW Brenner ist mir irgendwie auch schon von Anfang an suspekt. Geht öfter aus und so Scherze. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


 

Ne ne, das geht doch gar nicht - Räuchern muss auch irgendwie Spaß machen und dann muss die "Hardware" schon stimmen, sowohl der Ofen und auch die Heizquelle, also der Brenner.
Wie Tulpe schon schrieb: Sein 7.5 Kw-Brenner bringt die nötige Temperatur auch jetzt im Winter.

Das Lochblech ist schon ganz gut, aber - damit das Buchenmehl nicht sofort in Flmmen aufgeht-, sollte es in einer Pfanne oder einem Metallkasten gedrückt werden, wo es durch die Hitze von unten zum Glimmen kommt und den Rauch erzeugt.
Also nicht gleich auf Lochblech schütten, das bringt nicht den gewünschten Erfolg!


Unbedingt den Brenner mal nachsehen, die Dinger sind doch ganz einfach konstruiert!


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,

einen vernünftigen Räucherofen mauert man mit Schamottsteinen und den richtigen Schamottmörtel bzw. Hochofenzement.
Davor kommt eine doppelwandiger Edelstahltür (Füllung aus Mineralwolle). Die Haube wird aus Kupferblech oder auch aus Edelstahl auf einen Holzmodell gefertigt und hartgelötet oder sauber mit einem WIG-Inverter geschweißt. Ein guter Brenner mit Zündsicherung (Thermoelement) ca.6 - 8 Kw rundet die Sache ab. Der Ofen hält dann auch die nächsten 50 Jahre. 
Da muss man nicht kleckern sondern klotzen. :m
Die Pläne dafür hat so ein alter Bauleiter wie ich schon im Kopf; letzlich scheitert es immer nur an der Zeit oder weil andere Dinge anscheinend wichtiger sind.
Ich schwöre euch: im nächsten Jahr (oder übernächsten ) steht das Teil neben meiner Blockhütte. #6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na Ralfi,

da sollte man Dich doch sofort beim Wort nehmen und nachdem Du Dich von der "Schenkerei" morgen Abend erholt hat,
solltest Du Dich sofort ans Werk machen, ab 1. Weihnachtstag (!) und für die Kollegen, die bautechnisch nicht so beschlagen sind, einen Entwurf eines selbstgemauerten Räucherofens zu Papier und damit hier ins I-Net zu stellen.

Natürlich wird es für den einen oder anderen angehenden Räuchermeister unter uns sehr schwierig, den sagenumwobenen "Ihrhower Granitklinker" in Rotgelb zu erwerben (gibts nur in Ostfriesland), aber ein Klinker aus dem süddeutschen Raum müsste auch langen. #c
Die "Ihrhower" sind praktisch unzerstörbar und damit für Räucheröfen besonders geeignet!

Jo, dann werden wir mal sehen .........wie so ein Selbstgemauerter aussehen muss!

.


----------



## aal60 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mein Räucherofen ist zwar Holz betrieben, aber ich glaube auch massiv. Falls jemand Interesse hat, den Bauplan gibt es auch.






Gruß vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes.


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mein lieber Cliff,

das ist eine gute Idee. Es ist 'e nix los und da könnte ich mal was zu Papier bringen.
Ausserdem sehen wir uns ja sowieso bei der Sylvesterfeier, wo wir noch ein wenig fachsimpeln können.
Wichtig sind die Schamottsteine!!! 
Ich habe mal daraus ein Kamininnenteil gemauert. Das funktionierte astrein.


----------



## Dummrabe (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mal ganz ehrlich, aber eigentlich ist das so ein Bauwerk, wie zander-ralf das mit kurzen knappen Worten beschrieben hat - im Klartext:

Sieht gut aus!

Aber trotzdem - er könnte ja mal einen Bauplan ins IT bringen, wie er sich das vorstellt. Vielleicht wird der Ofen dann ganz anders?

Aal60 hat sicherlich auch einen Plan gehabt, als er ihn baute, der Ofen funzt und der Erfolg gibt ihm recht!


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aal60,

dein Ofen kommt meinen Vorstellungen sehr nahe. #6
Bei meinem soll noch ein 100er Rohr als Kaltrauchzuführung von meiner Blockhütte aus eingebaut werden. Dann werden große Karpfenhälften bei 20°C Rauch kaltgeräuchert. Das soll ja angeblich eine echte Delikatesse sein.

Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das muss man schon sagen,

aal60 hat sich wirklich einen prima funktionstüchtigen Ofen gebaut, der sieht schon ganz gut aus!
Keine Ahnung, wir kennen sicherlich nicht das "Innenleben", aber wenn man die Anzahl der jetzt geräucherten Forellen ansieht, dann erfüllt er mit Sicherheit seinen Zweck.
Wir hatten hier auch schon einen Ofen gezeigt, der war fast nur mit Feldsteinen gemauert, super gut in der Wirkung, nicht nur optisch.
Naja, wird natürlich schwierig für zander-ralf, Feldsteine in Ostfriesland zu besorgen, wo vor 2000 Jahren noch das Meer über Upgant-Schott und Marienhafe floss, harte Zeit damals, darum keine Feldsteine aber "Ihrhower Granitklinker"!
Die gibts jetzt wieder!

..


----------



## aal60 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schaut doch mal hier im AB den Beitrag und einige Bauanleitungen zum Träumen fürs neue Jahr:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1829722&postcount=55

Leider funzt der alte Link nicht mehr, deswegen schaut hier:

Klick mich

Ich hoffe es klappt. #6

Skizzen von den Blechteilen habe ich auch noch irgendwo.

Ich hoffe, ich animier Euch zum Eigenbau


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aal60, hast du den abgebildeten Ofen nachgebaut oder bist du der Planer?


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das sind ja ziemlich direkte Fragen, natürlich gehts auch um ein Copyright für die Bauzeichnung, aber vielleicht fertigt zander-ralf ja eine ganz neue Zeichnung, einen neuen Entwurf, für einen ganz anderen gemauerten Räucherofen.

Gestern habe ich noch mit einem Kollegen gesprochen, der der meinung war, dass der Ofen, den seine Kinder ihm geschenkt hatte, doch viel zu klein war.
Vielleicht sollte man immer einen Ofen bestellen oder bauen, der einfach ein bißchen größer ist?


----------



## aal60 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Aal60, bist du YYY XXXXXX (Autor)?
> Oder hast du den abgebildeten Ofen nachgebaut?



Erstens bin ich der Author und zweitens ist die Bauanleitung
eingestellt worden, damit man ihn nachbauen kann. #6

So ist das und wenn noch jemand möchte, habe ich auch noch 
Skizzen von den Blechteilen.

Gruss vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes


----------



## teddy- (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ho ho ho

frohe weihnachten an alle und immer gut rauch im ofen #h

gruß teddy


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> aal60;3172829]Erstens bin ich der Autor und zweitens ist die Bauanleitung
> eingestellt worden, damit man ihn nachbauen kann. #6
> So ist das und wenn noch jemand möchte, habe ich auch noch
> Skizzen von den Blechteilen.
> ...


Das ist doch mal ein Angebot von aal60 und der eine oder andere unter uns, der einen ganz individuellen Ofen haben möchte, nämlich selbstgebaut, aber nicht mehr transportabel, kann sich nun ja schon mal etwas für´s Neue Jahr vornehmen:

_*Ich baue mir auch so einen Ofen!*_

(Ich nicht, ich bin mit meinem Ofen von Thüros www.thueros.de  gut zufrieden und würde mir sicherlich wieder einen solchen kaufen, wenn der alte in sich zusammen fallen würde).


Ansonsten allen Räuchermeistern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


.


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aal60, ich werde dich in Punkto Blechteile sicher noch kontaktieren. 
Deine Bauanleitung ist übrigens sehr fachmännisch und hervorragend nachvollziehbar. 
Ich werde meinen Ofen ähnlich bauen und die Haube genauso wie deine.


----------



## aal60 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Aal60, ich werde dich in Punkto Blechteile sicher noch kontaktieren.
> Deine Bauanleitung ist übrigens sehr fachmännisch und hervorragend nachvollziehbar.
> Ich werde meinen Ofen ähnlich bauen und die Haube genauso wie deine.



Dann werde ich mal die Skizzen suchen müssen.

Aber sie müssen für das jeweilige Mauerwerk angepasst werden.

Die Azubis meiner Firma hatten sich echt Mühe gemacht und 
sogar erst ein Modell des Pultdaches 1:5 erstellt.

Heute würde ich die Tür breiter fertigen, dann müßte sie aber gedämmt sein.


Frohe Weihnacht und Einen Guten Rutsch, allen Boardies.


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*


----------



## zander-ralf (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aal60, mir gefällt das flache Walmdach, so wie es ist, sehr gut. 
Bei einem Pultdach wird sich der Rauch wohl nicht so gut verteilen!? |kopfkrat 
Die Tür würde ich, wie schon beschrieben, doppelwandig mit Dämmung und breiter herstellen. Wenn der Rest genauso gut wird wie bei dir bin ich voll zufrieden. #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na haben alle den Geschenkerummel, das Fröhliche Fest, Kartoffelsalat mit Bockwurst oder Schlesischer Weisswurst mit Sauerkraut überstanden * ?*

So wie ich zander-ralf kenne, ist der bestimmt noch in der "Heiligen Nacht" in seiner Garage gewesen und hat überprüft, welche Materialien bereits vorhanden sind, um den Räucherofen von aal60 nachzubauen.

Allen anderen natürlich erholsame Tage, die Sonne scheint hier und der Räucherofen müsste nur von Schnee befreit werden....|kopfkrat  ... die Makrelenfilets würden von alleine auftauen.
Dann könnte es wieder losgehen!


.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na,

diesmal habe ich wirklich falsch geplant, denn hier im Nordwesten ist es *EIN GRAD PLUS*   :vik:

Als "Räucher-Weichei" hätte ich doch dann glatt draußen in Höhe des Räucherofens stehen können, zumal ich ja für den Gasbrenner keine Zündsicherung habe, und mindestens beim Trocknen und Garen der Fische oder Filets meine Anwesenheit erforderlich gewesen wäre. 

Beim Räuchern und Kokeln schalte ich nach kurzer Zeit den Brenner aus, denn dann glimmt der Inhalt der Räucherpfanne über dem Lochblech schon ganz gut. Dann läuft nämlich alles von alleine    !

Schaun wir mal, wie es morgen im Laufe des Tages wird - auf den Wetterbericht mag ich schon lange nicht mehr gucken!

.So hätte es aussehen können - bitte den Schnee dazu denken!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

es muss doch noch jemand hier im Forum geben, der mit "Frischgeräuchertem" das* Neue Jahr* beginnt!?


----------



## reinhard_sn (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hallo
mein räucherjahr endet morgen,das neue fängt übermorgen an.
nicht nur fisch,alles was zu räuchern geht mache ich.schinken,wurst u.s.w. stelle ich selber her.ist ein schönes hobby. 
gruß reinhard


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!

@reinhard_sn:  #6 so, da werden wir sicher noch etwas lesen und sehen!

Ich muss in den nächsten Tagen auch weitere Makrelen-Filets im Räucherofen veredeln, weil immer noch zuviele Filets und Forellen im Froster liegen und Platz wegnehmen.......

...sagt jedenfalls meine Frau und schiebt das auf den Mitarbeiter eines bekannten TK-Lieferanten, der schon vergebens geklingelt hatte und der natürlich auch Umsatz machen möchte.

Also schauen wir mal auf den Wetterbericht, aber mein Ofen steht ja unterm Carport.


----------



## zander-ralf (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

das Jahr fängt ja schon gut bei Dir an. #6
Ein schönes Bild (ohne Rutenhalter). 
Ich suche gerade den richtigen Standort für den geplanten Ofen. Mal sehen ob mir die "Regierung" den genehmigt.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

der Standort ist schon sehr wichtig, denn wenn der manchmal kräftige Wind in die Feuerstelle unterm Räucherofen reinbläst, kann nicht nur die Flamme oder bei einem Holzfeuer die Flamme*n *aus gehen, sondern im Winter kann es passieren, dass der Ofen nicht so richtig auf Temperatur kommt.

Und bei Euch an der Küste ist das Wetter manchmal schon sehr viel launischer als im Süden. 
Und auch bedenken: 
Ein Unterstand in der Nähe ist auch sehr viel komfortabler, wenn man dabei einen Scharfen wechtrinken will, denn Räuchern macht bekanntlich durstig.  #6

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, 

das Wetter soll freundlicher aber auch nasser werden.

Unterm Carport wird das morgen früh kein Problem sein; ich habe schon mal zwei große 650 Gramm schwere Forellen und vier schwarze Heilbuttstücke (mit Haut)  in die Salzlake gleiten lassen, nachher kommen noch noch mal vier kleinere Forellen dazu.

Sozusagen für den Hausverbrauch; die Salzlake habe ich mit 70 Gramm Meeressalz auf einen Liter Wasser angemischt,
 allerdings löst sich das grobkörnige Meersalz nur sehr schwer auf.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, geschafft,

diesmal nur leider keine Fotos, der Knipser wollte nicht so wie ich.

Nach dem nächtlichen Bad in der der Salzlake habe ich die Fische, 2 größere Forellen, 4 Portionsforellen und 4 Filets vom Schwarzen Heilbutt unter klarem kalten Wasser abgespült und dann gründlich mit Küchentücher abgetrocknet.

*Trocknen - das A und O zu Beginn des Fischeräucherns!*

Ich wollte es mir einfach machen  und habe alles an Fisch gleichzeitig in den Ofen gehangen bzw. gelegt, denn die 4 Heilbuttstücke schienen mir nicht so besonders fest zu sein (auf einer Seite war allerdings Haut), und ich befürchtete, dass sie vielleicht herunter fallen könnten.

Also wurden die Filets auf eine der Alu-Grillschalen gelegt und ganz oben auf ein Rost im Ofen geschoben. Die Fische wurden dann noch ein wenig bei halb geöffneter Tür getrocknet, dann wurde sie geschlossen und bei diesen Aussentemperaturen stieg die Temperatur im Ofen rasant.......

Nach ca. 10 Minuten öffnete ich vorsichtig zur Kontrolle die Ofentür und musste dann feststellen, dass die Heilbuttstücke ziemlich viel Flüssigkeit verloren hatten, dass auch nicht so richtig abfließen konnte, weil ich es versäumt hatte, in die unteren Rillen der Alu-Schale Löcher zu stechen. 
Na gut, die überschüssige Flüssigkeit wurde abgegossen und es ging weiter, wobei an dieser Stelle festzuhalten ist, dass die Filets bereits nach 10 - 12 Minuten gar waren, die großen Forellen mit 650 Gramm aber vermutlich noch nicht.

Nach weiteren 10 Minuten hatte ich das Gefühl (muss man als Räucherer schon haben!), dass alle Fische gar sein mussten und schob die Räuchermehlpfanne über den Brenner, so dass es nach kurzer Zeit gewaltig zu qualmen anfing.

Ich habe dann noch zweimal die Buchenmehlpfanne neu mit Räuchermehl versorgt, dass anschließende Räuchern bei ausgeschaltetem Brenner hat noch mal 2 Stunden gedauert.
Der Test mit den Heilbuttstücken war sehr schmackhaft - das wird sicherlich wiederholt!

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So so, während die einen auf dem Dachboden Rigipsplatten anschrauben, hat unser Oberräucherer wieder den Ofen angeheizt und lecker Fische gebräunt. Schöne sache:m. Cliff immer weiter mit den Berichten. Eure Truhe muss ja 500l LAdevolumen haben das da so viel Fische drin frieren.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jochen,

das liegt bei Cliff daran, weil er so einen gefährlicher Kampfangler ist. Fünf Finger ins Wasser und schon hängen die Brummer an dem "Bund Wurzeln". :m

Lange nichts von Dir gehört. Hast Du Dich zu dem GPS- u. Echolot Lehrgang in Laboe 5. u. 6. März angemeldet?
Wir sind zu zweit vertreten.

Ps.: Cliff, da fällt mir ein: wo ist eigentlich Dein schönes und allseits beliebtes Profilbild abgeblieben?

Allerbest van de Waterkant,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, Räucherkollegen!

Eigentlich sollte man unterschiedlich große Fische nicht gleichzeitig in den Ofen hängen bzw. legen, aber wenn die Forellen *200 *Gramm und* 650 *Gramm schwer sind, dann geht das noch.

Wenn die Fische aber sehr unterschiedlich groß sind, so Forellen mit 200 Gramm Gewicht und z.B. eine Schleie mit rund 2 kg Gewicht, dann  ist es ratsam, zuerst die schwere Schleie alleine zu garen und nach einer gewissen Zeit, vielleicht 15 Minuten später, die kleineren Fische dazu rein zu hängen und weiter Feuer zu geben.

Oder man müsste die so unterschiedlich großen Fische in verschiedenen Räuchergängen durchgaren, denn darum geht´s, das späte Räuchern spielt keine Rolle dabei.

@ zander-ralf: Mein Benutzerbild hat mir wohl ein netter Mod hier aus dem Board "aus Versehen" wegretuschiert, als er auch die geplante Verwarnung wieder zurück genommen hat - keine Ahnung, wo´s jetzt ist. #c

Das ist übrig gebleiben: 
Der Rest von - Selbst probiert oder an meine lieben Nachbarn verschenkt.

Morgen früh geh ich zum Spinnfischen!


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

*DU *solltest eine Verwarnung bekommen??? UNGLAUBLICH!!!
Da musst Du mir mal 'ne Private schreiben.
Da haben wir ja aber nochmal Glück gehabt. Hilde hätte mir sonst sicher den Umgang mit Dir verboten. Wo ich jetzt so ein Saubermann geworden bin... :m

Halte Dich munter, 
Ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Naja,

ich kann natürlich nicht so eine weisse Weste wie Du haben, dann müssten wir ja alle "Engel auf Erden" sein; 
gelingt ja kaum einen, der intensiv räuchert sowieso nicht, irgendwie dunkler Schmauch überzieht einen denn doch beim Räuchern und manchmal färbt das auch beim Board ab!  |pfisch:

Natürlich werde ich in Kürze Deine Neugier befriedigen - Du sollst alles wissen!

So - immer noch genug Makrelenfilets im Gefrierschrank, die Temperaturen sollen für Januar wenigstens am Tage gut fürs Räuchern sein und eine Reihe von Makrelenfilets sollte denn doch in den nächsten Tagen veredelt werden, zumal meine Nachbar(innen) mir sekundiert haben, dass sie unter Umständen |rolleyes  bereit wären, weitere geräucherte Fische von mir anzunehmen und zu auch verspeisen!

Ich bin quasi gerettet, mein Gefrierschrank leert sich und der Mitarbeiter eines bekannten TK-Anlieferes kann endlich ein zufriedenes Gesicht machen.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

es sind immer noch eine ganze Reihe von Makrelenfilets im Gefrierschrank und jeder Norgefahrer weiß, wenn er im September dort ankommt, dann sind auch die Makrelen in den Buchten und Fjorden.

Die ersten drei Tage auf Makrele, dann hören die meisten auf, immer noch auf "halber Höhe" mit dem Makrelenvorfach zu angeln, weil man sich auch mal über einen guten Köhler oder Schelli freut! Also tiefer mit dem Naturködervorfach!

Aber sie sind da, jetzt hier im Frost, schmecken insbesondere gut als Pfeffermakrelenfilet, wenn man sie räuchert, und das wollte ich heute morgen mit 24 Filets machen, die aber allesamt nicht so riesig groß waren.

Gestern abend wurden vier Päckchen ausgepackt und zum langsamen Auftauen in eine Auflaufschale gepackt, heute morgen mit kaltem Wasser abgespült und zum "Abtupfen" auf Küchenpapier neben der Spüle gelegt.

Den Räucherofen hatte ich bereits mit dem Gasbrenner angeheizt und er qualmte bereits!

@ für zander-ralf: Unter dem Ofen liegt immer noch der Rutenhalter - ein Zeichen dafür, dass ich die Makrelen auch wirklich selbst gefangen habe. 

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

....die Makrelenfilets habe ich natürlich nicht in Salzlake über Nacht eingelegt, dafür waren sie zu schmal, sondern habe sie nach dem Abspülen mit kaltem Wasser auf einem Küchentuch (Papier) getrocknet, auch von oben durch Abtupfen, und dann mit verschiedenen Gewürzmischungen, davon zwei aus Norwegen, nämlich FISKE KRUIDER, bestreut. 

Aber zuerst wurden sie mit einem Salzstreuer bestreut und am Schluss mit einer Pfeffer&Senfkörner-Mischung, die auch am Filet hängenblieb - eben Pfeffer-Makrelen, das sollten sie werden! 
Das Grüne sind Kräuterlinge von Knorr.

Dann wurden sie auf die Tulpeschen Alu-Grillschalen verteilt, die aber vorher mit einer Bratengabel in den unteren Rillen durchstossen wurden. Die Grillschalen muss sich jeder mal anschauen, dann weiss man, was gemeint ist!

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nicht das unser Cliff hier provozieren will. Glaube ich nicht.:m





Und Cliff die Filets sehen wieder super lecker aus.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

MOIN!

@ gps junkie & zander-ralf:
Der Rutenhalter muss drunter liegen, weil meine Pflasterung Gefälle hat    !

Und Makrelenfilets sind noch eine Menge da; wenn ich im Juni nach Norge fahre, gibt es sicherlich keine Makrelen in der Bucht ?

Aber zurück zum Thema: Die Alu-schalen mit den Makrelenfilets wurden nacheinander auf die Rosten im Räucherofen geschoben. Den Ofen hatte ich bereits vorher angeheizt, die Filets sollten erst noch ein wenig trockener werden. Nach ein  paar Minuten zeigte das Thermometer am Ofen plötzlich 50 Grad an - viel zu viel Hitze nur fürs Trocknen.

Da waren die Makrelenfilets schon "durch", also gar. Weil sie trotzdem noch nicht von aussen abgetrocknet waren, hab ich alle noch mal auf den Alu-Schalen gedreht, damit sie nicht festbacken,  und dann auch schnell die Metallschale mit dem Buchenmehl auf das Lochblech geschoben - dann qualmte es auch schon.

Den Mauerstein links in der Brennkammer habe ich hochkant eingestellt, weil es von links ziemlich stark wehte und Gefahr bestand, dass die Flamme ausgeblasen wurde. So ein Stein hilft, allerdings muss die Luftzufuhr am Brennerventil  immer ausserhalb der Brennkammer sein.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn ich mir das so recht überlege, dann lag das mit der plötzlich hohen Temperatur im Ofen bestimmt an den Aussentemperaturen, denn bei 10 Grad + heizte der Gasbrenner natürlich gewaltig ein und erreichte schneller die Ofen-Innentemperatur als bei Minustemperaturen, bei denen ich vorher geräuchert hatte.

Na ja, machte ja auch nichts, denn als ich merkte, die Makrelenfilets sind nun gar, kam der Rauch noch hinzu und die Filets bekamen langsam Farbe. Beim eigentlichen Räuchern muss man sich ganz einfach die Zeit lassen und ruhig mal 90 Minuten oder länger abwarten, bis die Filets das "gesunde" Aussehen und auch den Geschmack bekommen, den man von Makrelenfilets erwartet.

Diesmal habe ich einfach die Filets im Ofen gelassen und noch zweimal die Räucherpfanne mit frischen Buchenmehl bestückt, zusätzlich einmal mit Rosmarinzweige und das nächste Mal mit Wacholder (Foto).

Hat alles prima geklappt, die Pfeffermakrelen-Filets schmeckten wieder prima, zusammen mit einer Roggenstange immer richtig, Remoulade passt auch dazu. 
Vor allen Dingen kann man die Haut prima vom Filet trennen und Gräten gibt es keine, die blieben in Norwegen.

Heute nachmittag habe ich übrigens in einem Fischladen geräucherten Pangasius gesehen, der ebenfalls mit einer Kräutermischung bestreut und dann geräuchert wurde - muss ich auch mal probieren. 
Ich berichte darüber .....

_*Übrigens - 45 000 Klicks auf diese Seite am 15 Januar 2011 - 
da kann man doch so ein bißchen stolz sein !*_

.

.


----------



## zander-ralf (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,

wenn Ihr mal was ganz Exotisches räuchern wollt; hier feine Rezepte und die sollen wirklich delikat sein.

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/RezepteKormoran.pdf

Die Lösung vieler Probleme. Eine Schrotflinte muss her!!! #6

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Die Lösung vieler Probleme. Eine Schrotflinte muss her!!! #6



Da gibt es 2 Lösungsansätze.
1. Die amerikanische:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhstuvzMiB0

2. Die Russische:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJHnYox1zMc

Wenn ich wählen könnte: die Russische. Die hat nich' so'n Fummelmagazin. 
Die Kormorane wird's freuen, dass wir hier gerade einen Lieferengpass haben ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

ich will ungern hier eine Spaßbremse sein, aber vielleicht sollten wir das Thema "Gasbrenner und Räuchermehl" doch ein wenig versachlichen    !

Ich brauche mir keine Gedanken darüber zu machen, die meisten sicherlich auch nicht, ob Kormoranfleisch geräuchert eine Delikatesse sein könnte .....meine kleine Landschlachterei im Ammerland beliefert mich regelmäßig mit einwandfreien Schinken und Mettwürsten, die Produkte sind  absolut dioxinfrei ist!

Aber zu den _*Fischgrößen und Teilstücken*_ gibt es noch etwas zu berichten, denn meine letzten Pfeffermakrelen waren viel zu schnell gar und damit "durch". Hier entsteht doch für den einzelnen Angler, der seine Fische nicht zurücksetzt sondern entsprechend gesetzlicher Bestimmungen auch verwertet, dass er kaum in der Lage sein wird, soviele gleichgroße Fische derselben Art in den Räucherofen einzuhängen. Es werden meistens unterschiedliche Fische sein, die unterschiedlich groß sind!

Aale werden ungeteilt geräuchert, auch richtig dicke, Forellen und Renken ebenfalls, Karpfen und und Brassen, wenn sie nicht mehr als 800 Gramm wiegen, würde ich ebenfalls ungeteilt räuchern.

Viel größere Exemplare der letztgenannten  Arten halbiert man halb, das nennt sich bei den alten Räucheren "Flecken" - das sieht man öfter in den mittlerweile russisch betriebenen Märkten. Dort sind die Brassen in der Mitte, also längsseits, durchgetrennt und dann geräuchert.

Tscha, das ist die Frage - wie mache ich das, wenn so unterschiedliche Fische in unterschiedlichen Größen in den Ofen eingehängt werden sollen, dass alle richtig durchgegart und geräuchert werden. 


*Eine nicht ganz so einfache Frage, ich weiss!*



Bild: 650 Gramm und 200 Gramm schwere Regenbogenforelle

.


----------



## zander-ralf (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff,

von Spaß kann da eigentlich nicht die Rede sein. Ein Kormoran soll in der Fleischqualität tatsächlich wesentlich besser sein als eine Wildente... und die landet ja auch nicht in der Mülltonne, sondern wird hoch wichtig von den Jagdhorn-Gesellen zum sonntaglichen Verzehr dargeboten. 
Ausserdem wurde in einem Kormoran niemals eine erhöhte Dioxinprobe gefunden. 

Aber ich will es gerne dabei belassen. Sinnvolle Verwertung hin oder her. Auch bei uns in Ostfriesland gilt oft der Spruch: wat de Buur neet kennt dat fret de ok neet! (was der Bauer nicht kennt das frisst er auch nicht!) 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na gut,

ich und sicherlich die meisten hier würden einen Kormoran nicht vertilgen wollen, ganz egal, wie gut sich das Rezept liest.

Die Unmengen von Stockenten, die sich hier im Sommer auf den städt. Gewässern tummeln, sind auch nichts für den Gaumen. Wer weiß, was die Vögel in den Federn, auf der Haut oder im Körper mit sich rumschleppen.

Bleiben wir besser bei den Fischen: Bei größeren Fischen wie Karpfen, Hecht oder (gekauften) Lachs habe ich auch mal quergeschnittene Filetstücke genommen. 

*Koteletts oder Karbonaden sind vertikal zur Wirbelsäule in gleichmäßige Scheiben geschnittene Fischstücke. *

Wer sie im Ofen aufhängen kann, umso besser, aber wer eher glaubt, dass sie womöglich während des Räucherns herunter fallen könnten, sollte die Alu-Grillschalen nehmen und die Stücke darauf legen. Allerdings empfiehlt es sich, während des Räucherns die Stücke ein- oder zweimal umzudrehen, um eine gleichmäßige Färbung zu erhalten.

.


----------



## Tino (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oder man schlauft sie mit Wurstgarn einfach ein.


Siehe meine Karpfenstücke:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138993&page=36


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hier gilt es,

dass jeder für sich bei jedem Einzelfall das Beste heraus findet und danach handelt. Das soll nicht ein Allgemeinplatz werden, denn jeder schwört auf seine eigene Methode, wie die Fische oder Fischstücke im Ofen eingehängt bzw. gelegt werden.

Mittlerweile gibt es ja eine ganze Menge von selbst konstruierten Haken und das Wichtigste wäre doch dabei, dass die Fische nicht herunterfallen, vielleicht sogar zermatscht und sonstwie zerkleinert werden.  Dann wären sie für den menschlichen Genuss nicht mehr zu verwerten!

Wie wir ja wissen, ist das A und O des Räucherns das vorherige_ Trocknen der Haut_ der Fische. Allerdings, wenn ich mir so die Bilder ansehe, dann kann ich mir insbesondere im Sommer richtig vorstellen, wie die eine oder andere blauschillernde Schmeissfliege gerade ihre Eier zwischen Haut und Gewebe der Fische ablegt.

Deshalb müssen wir unbedingt dafür sorgen, dass die Fische oder Teile davon nicht frei hängen, sondern geschützt vor solchen "Angriffen" sind. Im Räucherofen zur "Eingewöhnung" wäre nicht schlecht, aber dann sollten wir uns einen Rahmen mit Fliegengitter basteln, der genau in die Türöffnung des Ofens passt! Ein einfacher Holzrahmen ist schnell gebaut!

Es soll kälter werden, schon wieder .......|gaehn: ...aber ich habe noch eine Menge Makrelenfilets eingefroren, die sollen noch vergoldet werden!

.Das sind die nächsten ...........


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ...
> Es soll kälter werden, schon wieder .....




... ist auch gut so: ich muss noch 2,5 kg Schweine-Filet und 2 Lachse im Kaltrauch "veredeln" ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na prima,

dann erscheint hier im Fred ja noch Dein und mein Bericht, 
natürlich, damit alle das besser verstehen, mit Bildern.
*
ES SOLL WIEDER KÄLTER WERDEN!* 

Oh Mann, ich habe absolut keine Lust mehr zum Schneeschieben!   #d:c#q

Aber ich bin ja bald in der Sonne bei 26 Grad + #6

.


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



			
				Karauschenjäger;3201966

Wie wir ja wissen schrieb:
			
		

> Trocknen der Haut[/I] der Fische. Allerdings, wenn ich mir so die Bilder ansehe, dann kann ich mir insbesondere im Sommer richtig vorstellen, wie die eine oder andere blauschillernde Schmeissfliege gerade ihre Eier zwischen Haut und Gewebe der Fische ablegt.
> 
> Deshalb müssen wir unbedingt dafür sorgen, dass die Fische oder Teile davon nicht frei hängen, sondern geschützt vor solchen "Angriffen" sind. Im Räucherofen zur "Eingewöhnung" wäre nicht schlecht, aber dann sollten wir uns einen Rahmen mit Fliegengitter basteln, der genau in die Türöffnung des Ofens passt! Ein einfacher Holzrahmen ist schnell gebaut!
> 
> ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

wer gewerbsmäßig räuchert und dann seine Erzeugnisse verkauft, ist in allen Bundesländern an eine "Lebensmittelhygiene-Verordnung" gebunden.

Darin sind *Mindestauflagen* verzeichnet, wie man mit Lebensmitteln, dazu gehören natürlich auch Fische, die geräuchert werden sollen, umzugehen hat.

Wer´s nicht richtig macht und nur für seine Familie räuchert, dabei Hygienemaßstäbe außer acht lässt, kann sich bestenfalls nach Genuss seiner Räucherprodukte noch in die Reihe der Familienangehörigen stellen, die mit zusammen gekniffenen A....backen vor der Toilette auf ihren nächsten "Einsatz"    warten. 

Das gilt sowohl für das (mehrmalige) Abbrausen der Fische mit  klarem Wasser als auch für das Trocknen an der Luft (§ 9 Abs. 9 Nds. Lebensmittelhygiene-VO).

Schludrigkeit im Umgang mit Lebensmitteln rächt sich - 
lieber einmal mehr die Hände waschen als zu wenig !

.


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die, die es gewerblich machen haben natürlich gesetzliche Auflagen.

Welch Erkenntnis!!!

Das ist ja nun nicht so neu|uhoh:

Das man Fische draussen durchaus trocknen kann, hat ja nun mal überhaupt nichts mit mangelnder Hygiene desjenigen zu tun der es so handhabt.
Da kriegt man auch nicht gleich Durchfall oder sonst irgendwas.#d

Wenn du schon so schlau und wissend daher redest, hoffe ich doch das deine Aluschalen wenigstens sterilisiert werden bevor eins deiner Filets darauf Platz nimmt.

Wenn nicht, würd ich nicht so schulmeisterlich daherreden.

Ich denke das die Leute die ihren Fisch räuchern, auch wissen wie sie ihn trocknen.
Ob nun draussen an der Luft oder in einem abgeschirmten Raum oder Schrank kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Versteh wer will!* #d

Gerade die Seiten mit Kochrezepten und der Austausch von Räuchererfahrungen sollte doch wohl frei von Emotionen sein.

Jeder kann natürlich seine Fische auch weiterhin an der Wäscheleine trocknen - wer´s mag, kein Problem!

Ich bin nur der Meinung, es geht hier um die Sache, deshalb sollte niemand hier gleich so reagieren - 
"beleidigt" sein, gehört eigentlich nicht in diese Rubrik im Anglerboard!

Nur - wer so reagiert, diskreditiert sich selbst! Leider!

*@ alle anderen Räucherfans: 
Ich freue mich über weiteren Gedankenaustausch im Bereich 
FISCHE RÄUCHERN!*

.


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wer bist du denn, dass du von dir glaubst du könntest mich beleidigen?

Mich stört nur, dass Leute gleich so dermaßen übertreiben müssen und dann solche blödsinnigen Annahmen hier reinschreiben.

*
Wer´s nicht richtig macht und nur für seine Familie räuchert, dabei  Hygienemaßstäbe außer acht lässt, kann sich bestenfalls nach Genuss  seiner Räucherprodukte noch in die Reihe der Familienangehörigen  stellen, die mit zusammen gekniffenen A....backen vor der Toilette auf  ihren nächsten "Einsatz"  * *warten.* 

Nur weil du es nicht verstehst,heisst es noch lange nicht, dass es nicht vernünftig geht seine Fische im Freien sauber trocknen zu können ohne in irgendeiner Form gesundheitliche "Schäden" davontragen zu müssen.

Das nennt man Austausch von Erfahrungen und nicht andere Erfahrungen ins lächerliche zu ziehen, nur weil du sie nicht begreifst.

Also immer schön sachlich bleiben...


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

He Tino und Karauschenjäger,

nun streitet mal nicht, fangt das neue Jahr mit Nettigkeiten an.

Ich persöhnlich trockne meine Fische in der warmen Jahreszeit auch lieber im Keller bei geöffneten Fenstern mit Fliegengitter davor.
Selbst dann achte ich darauf, daß keiner der anderen Mieter die Tür offen läßt, weil es mir schon passiert ist, daß binnen weniger Minuten Fliegen an den Fischen waren und ihre Eier unter den Kiemendeckeln abgelegt hatten; einfach nur ekelhaft. 
Das geht so schnell, das glaubt man nicht, und glaubt es mir, bei uns in der Nähe ist kein Bauernhof oder Naturgarten mit irgentwelchen Misthaufen, die Biester tauchen auf, wie aus dem Nichts.


Sicher kann das jeder so machen, wie er möchte und darüber eine Riesen-Diskusion zu führen, ist eigentlich auch überflüssig.

Dem Räucheranfänger allerdings kann es hilfreich sein, wenn wir über das Für und Wieder der verschiedenen Möglichkeiten berichten.

Also, Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen und alles Gute wünscht Siggi


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Siggi

Ich streite mich doch nicht,finde aber solch Gelaber völlig überflüssig.Nur das habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Ich mach es schon immer so und hatte noch nie Eier von Fliegen an,im oder auf meine Fischen.

Das bedeutet für mich das man es durchaus machen kann.

Ganz klar bleibt man dann unmittelbar bei den Fischen und schaut genau hin und überlässt die Fische nicht 1-2 h sich selbst.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi
> 
> Ich streite mich doch nicht,finde aber solch Gelaber völlig überflüssig.Nur das habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht.
> 
> ...



ja Tino,

das ist ja okay, wenn Du dabei bleibst, haben die Viecher auch keine Chance überhaupt zur Landung anzusetzen und im Sommer reichen ja auch 1-2 Stunden Trocknung aus.
Die Zeit kann man sich ja sehr gut mit einem Bierchen vertreiben.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So siehts aus.Ich plane mein räuchern so, dass ich

1. trocknes Wetter habe

2. Zeit keine Rolle spielt

3.ich draussen mit der Familie sitze und eventuell ne Mischung zu mir nehme:q


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tino,

1. #6

2. #6

3. #6


Siggi


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tino schrieb:


> So siehts aus.Ich plane mein räuchern so, dass ich
> 
> 1. trocknes Wetter habe
> ...




... und im Notfall muss die Küche zum trocknen herhalten. |bigeyes
(manchmal ist das Wetter halt grenzwertig - besonders im Urlaub.)  :c


----------



## Tino (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Zur Not gibt es draussen noch eine Waschküche die auch im Sommer richtig kühl bleibt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

zur frage mit den fliegen habe ich mir ein rechteck aus leisten gebaut, das sich durch drehbare schraubenverbindung zusammenschieben läßt. das ganze mit gazegardine, an den seiten runterhängend bespannt und über meine trockenböcke, auf die ich stangen zum aufhängen des trockengutes lege, gelegt, da kommen keine fliegen rein. und nimmt, zusammengeschoben kaum platz weg.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!

Besser geht es auf jeden Fall mit Freundlichkeit, deshalb bedanke ich mich nachdrücklich bei den anderen Räucherkollegen hier im Thread, die durchweg sachliche Beitrage zum Thema geleistet haben.

Der eine lässt seine Fische, die er räuchern will, erst richtig trocknen, bevor sie in den Räucherofen kommen. Dabei entsteht eine dunklere Farbe und womöglich auch festeres Fleisch. Manche Räucherer lieben aber den etwas zarteren Fisch und deshalb sind die Fische auch nicht ganz trocken, wenn sie in den Ofen gehängt werden.

Solche frisch eingehängten Fische fallen, wie wir wissen, leichter ab oder werden auch ein wenig "beißig" beim Räuchern. Darum ist es besser, wenn sie am Anfang nur mit warmer Luft und nicht gleich mit Rauch getrocknet werden.

Also ich trockne meine Fische erst ein wenig mit den bekannten Papier-Küchentüchern ab, sie werden abgetupft, und dann wandern sie bei geringer Hitze aus dem Gasbrenner in den Räucherofen. Die Zeit dort drin nur zum Trocknen kann auch schon mal 30 Minuten dauern, bevor es zum eigentlichen Garen kommt.

Die Makrelenfilets liegen auf einer dicken Schicht Papier-Küchentücher und werden dann leicht von oben mit ebensolchen Tüchern gedrückt, bis sie ziemlich trocken sind, denn dann kommt ja noch Salz und die Pfeffermiscung auf die Schnittfläche.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh je, 
auch durch geistige Querschläger sollten sich im Winter die beständigen Räucherer nicht entmutigen lassen und darum geht´s morgen früh bei vergleichsweise etwas kälteren Temperaturen weiter!

Es sind immer noch eine ganze Menge Makrelenfilets im Frost, diesmal sollten wieder 18 dieser kurant geschnitttenen Bauchseiten in den Rauch, auch mit einer *neuen Gewürzmischung* versehen, aber diesmal auch zwei große Pangasiusfilets (Süßwasserfische aus Zuchten in Vietnam), die jeweils halbiert und auch mit einer Pfeffermischung bedeckt , ebenfalls auf den Alu-Grillschalen  geräuchert werden.

Übrigens werden diese Alu-Grillschalen nur einmal verwendet und dann entsorgt. Zuvor sind sie versiegelt und es kommen keine fremden Keime daran.

.


----------



## teddy- (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

las ihn doch kann ja keiner was dafür wenn seine frau ihn nicht ran lässt 

weiter so hab schon gut was gelernt von euch


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na gut,

immer locker bleiben, morgen früh nach dem Räuchern kommt ein neuer Bericht mit Fotos, und ich denke, dass davon wieder einige Räucher-Newcomer profitieren werden.

Warum soll man alles für sich behalten - es macht einfach Spaß, selber gute "Lebensmittel" ohne Dioxin herzustellen und prima Ergebnisse auch weiterzugeben - wir profitieren alle davon!
Fisch ist ein einwandfreies Nahrungsmittel, dessen sollten wir uns bewusst sein!

Wir lesen uns morgen früh oder morgen mittag!

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... und es gibt Konservierungsstoffe wie Zucker (Honig), Salz, Rauch, und Salpeter und Luft, die seit mehr als 3.000 Jahren verwendet werden!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Tulpe2;3204544]... und es gibt Konservierungsstoffe wie Zucker (Honig), Salz, Rauch, und Salpeter und Luft, die seit mehr als 3.000 Jahren verwendet werden!


Genauso, denn sonst hätten die Wanderer zwischen den Ländern damals nur Beeren und vereinzelt Wild essen können. Für die kalte Jahreszeit war Vorratshaltung angesagt, sonst konnte das ein grausamer Winter werden ....

Aber wir haben es da sehr viel besser, entweder wir angeln uns den Fisch oder wir kaufen frischen in der Fischhandlung oder gefrosteten im Supermarkt aus der Gefriertruhe (wie ich mit dem Pangasius).

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, weil das auch die Frage von gpsjunkie war, können wir Filets räuchern:

*Ja, es funktioniert!*

Zumindest optisch, probiert habe ich sie noch nicht, sehen die mit einer Pfeffermischung bestreuten Pangasius-Filets wirklich sehr gut im Ofen aus (es räuchert noch!).

Hier erstmal einige Pics vorweg - sorgfältiges ABBRAUSEN ist zunächst mal angesagt, dann folgt das Trocknen und danach werden die Filets mit verschiedenen Pfeffermischungen, auch mit dem norwegischen Fiskekruider, bestreut und dabei sollten die Körner leicht angedrückt werden.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wie bekannt, 

sollte man erst vom Räucherofen weggehen, wenn der Gasbrenner auch wirklich ausgeschaltet ist und kein Gas mehr ausströmen kann. Sonst kann es wie bei einem Vereinskollegen "KAWUMM" machen    !

Dann kann man auch das Buchenmehl so vor sich hinschmullen lassen, diesmal hatte ich grüne Rosmarinzweige zur Geschmacksverfeinerung mit darauf gelegt - "man sollte nur daran glauben, dann hilft es schon " - und habe dann im Laufe des Vormittags noch zweimal frisches Buchenmehl auf die Räuchermehlpfanne aufgeschüttet und mit der Hand festgedrückt. Und ansonsten dem Ofen sich selbst überlassen, der so bei 20 Grad + weiter Rauch ausblies!

Heute mittag dann ein Blick in den Ofen und ich war wieder angenehm überrascht, alle Filets, auch die gekauften Pangasiusseiten, hatten ihre Farbe verändert, sahen wirklich gut aus und werden sicherlich auch so schmecken.

Eine kleine Geschmacksprobe bei einem Makrelenfilet: 

Genauso wie früher schon ein Genuss! 
Heute abend werden wir uns mal an die Pangasiusstücke machen und ich denke, dass wäre eine kostengünstige Variante, wenn nichts mehr zum Räuchern im Gefrierschrank wäre und man so schnell auch nichts angeln könnte.

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, es scheind so als wenn du der einzigste bist der den Ofen richtig nutzt. Danke mal wieder für diesen super Beitrag und die tollen Pics. Das Ergebniss sieht einfach super aus. #6:l


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> gpsjunkie;3205164]Moin Cliff, es scheint so als wenn du der einzigste bist der den Ofen richtig nutzt. Danke mal wieder für diesen super Beitrag und die tollen Pics. Das Ergebniss sieht einfach super aus. #6:l


*

Jo, von der Optik her wohl, aber Pangasiusfilet kann ich zum Räuchern nicht empfehlen. *
Optisch einwandfrei nach dem Räuchern, aber beim Durchbeissen von der Konsistenz her nach übereinstimmender Meinung hatten wir das Gefühl, als wenn wir in ein riesengroßes Haribo-Kaugummi gebissen hatten.

Also Fischfleisch ohne Fasern und Strukturen, eine leicht zähe aber denn doch zerlegbare Masse. Diese Filets waren etwa 1 bis 2 cm dick, waren an der Oberfläche durch das Garen und Räuchern im Ofen auch recht cross, aber das Fleisch im Innern war eben doch nicht so, wie wir uns Fischfleisch vorstellen.

Und von Norwegen nehmen wir immer sehr unterschiedliche Fischfilets mit, so dass wir durchaus unterscheiden können, wie die Gewebestrukturen bei den einzelnen Arten sind. Pangasius ist natürlich ein sehr billiges Filet, das aus Vietnam kommt. Die Welse werden dort in Gehege gezüchtet und wachsen sehr schnell heran. Also, das wars denn auch einmal!

Ansonsten - die Mkrelenfilets waren wieder gut und sind auch im Wege der "Naturalabgabe"  bei meinen Nachbarn gutr angekommen.

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> *
> ... * als wenn wir in ein riesengroßes Haribo-Kaugummi gebissen hatten.
> ...




Ich hab "ihn" schon öfter in Alu-Folie gebacken - Pfeffer, Salz und ein bischen Kräuterbutter.

So zubereitet waren die Filet's zart - die konnte man "lutschen" ...

Wahrscheinlich zu wenig Fett zum Räuchern ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ich hab "ihn" schon öfter in Alu-Folie gebacken - Pfeffer, Salz und ein bischen Kräuterbutter.
> 
> So zubereitet waren die Filet's zart - die konnte man "lutschen" ...
> *
> Wahrscheinlich zu wenig Fett zum Räuchern *...



Na klar,

Fettfische eignen sich einfach besser zum Räuchern.
Ich hab schon viel darüber gelesen, das Hecht unglaublich dröge (trocken) nach dem Räuchern sein, aber meine Karbonaden (quer geschnittene Steaks) sind einfach der Hit bei meiner Nachbarin, die diese Räucherware noch mal kurz zum Aufwärmen in den Backofen schiebt.

Wir haben noch drei lange Filets von Pangasius und werden die denn mal nach dem Tulpschen Hinweis im Backofen zubereiten.

.Geräuchert sehen sie wirklich gut aus mit der Kräuter-Pfeffer-Schicht


----------



## sundangler (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Hier gilt es,
> 
> dass jeder für sich bei jedem Einzelfall das Beste heraus findet und danach handelt. Das soll nicht ein Allgemeinplatz werden, denn jeder schwört auf seine eigene Methode, wie die Fische oder Fischstücke im Ofen eingehängt bzw. gelegt werden.
> 
> ...



Was schreibst du manchmal nur für einen absoluten Unsinn! Kollege ich komme direkt von der Küste und alle, wirklich alle Fischer hier, die ihren geräucherten Fisch verkaufen, trochnen die Fische im Räucherofen. Dazu wird das Feuer ganz leicht entfacht und die Tür geöffnet so das nur warme Luft nach oben steigt. 2 Fischer die ich persönlich kenne haben sich fast tot gelacht über deinen Beitrag. Es gibt vereinzeln Fischer die ihre Fische ohne Feuer im Ofen trocknen. 
Wenn deine Fliegen vorbeikommen sollten hauen sie erstens wieder ab weil leichte Wärme und Rauch hoch zieht oder deine gelegten Eier oder was weiß ich :q würden sowieso beim heiß räuchern absterben.

LG aus Stralsund :vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Offensichtlich hast Du meine Beiträge, Dein Zitat: "Was schreibst Du manchmal für einen Unsinn?" -* ziemlich dreist, oder *(?) nicht richtig gelesen oder verstehst sie nicht!

Genauso wie Deine Fischer an der Küste mache ich es auch - meine Fische werden bei kleiner (Gasbrenner-)Flamme im Ofen getrocknet, das dauert auch manchmal 30 Minuten oder länger!

Soll ich jetzt auch schreiben, dass ich 5 verschiedene Räucherer, die für den Verkauf räuchern, gefragt habe und sie haben sich über Deinen Beitrag totgelacht? Das ist doch ziemlich armselig!

Leider bist Du doch der Meinung, dass die Fliegeneier, wie Du schreibst, beim Räuchern absterben würden - na dann guten Appetit!

Also bleib Du bei deinem Schinken oder angel ne Mettwurst aus dem Kanal, aber misch Dich bitte nicht ein, wenn Du nicht einmal die Texte aufmerksam lesen willst!

.


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

was soll`n der mist hier?
@ cliff, die eier sterben tatsächlich bei temps über 65°c ab
@ marco, auch in den öfen gehen die fliegen noch ran, aber nicht mehr so stark und die methode der fischer/räucherer ist deshalb auch nur für diese kleinmethode überhaupt erlaubt, beim "industriellen" räuchern wäre das eine unterbrechung der hygienekette und der fisch müßte weggeschmissen werden!


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mann o Mann,

wenn das Fliegen wüßten, hätten wir für immer Ruhe vor denen, weil sie sich tot kichern würden über das Geplänkel hier.

Nichts für Ungut, aber ich finde, das führt doch zu nichts und stört nur den sachlichen Erfahrungsaustausch aller hier.

Wir lesen doch nicht in den threats um uns an den gegenseitigen Sticheleien aufzugeilen. Lieber diskutieren wir über Sachen, die für alle interessant sind.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sundangler (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hast Du meine Beiträge, Dein Zitat: "Was schreibst Du manchmal für einen Unsinn?" -* ziemlich dreist, oder *(?) nicht richtig gelesen oder verstehst sie nicht!
> 
> Genauso wie Deine Fischer an der Küste mache ich es auch - meine Fische werden bei kleiner (Gasbrenner-)Flamme im Ofen getrocknet, das dauert auch manchmal 30 Minuten oder länger!
> 
> ...



Ich habe aufmersam gelesen und mich amüsiert über dein Fliegengitter. mach du mal. das wird schon :vik:
P.S. Kein Fischer räuchert hier mit nem Gasbrenner |kopfkrat aber das soll ja nicht heißen das es ******* ist


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> sprogoe;3206281
> Wir lesen doch nicht in den threats um uns an den gegenseitigen Sticheleien aufzugeilen. Lieber diskutieren wir über Sachen, die für alle interessant sind.
> 
> Gruß Siggi


Mann, bin ich froh,

dass es doch eine Reihe von verständigen Räucherfreunden hier gibt, die sich sachlich austauschen wollen und keinen Krawall veranstalten oder gar beleidigend werden, wenn ihre vorgefasste Meinung mal nicht mit der im Räucherthreat übereinstimmt!

Bis jetzt habe ich bei allen über 1000 Beiträgen zum Thema "Gasbrenner und Räuchermehl" gelesen und festgestellt, dass sich die Teilnehmer an dieser Diskussionsrunde, um das mal so locker auszudrücken, sich ausgesprochen freundlich und fair verhalten haben, auch wenn die Meinungen einmal konträr waren.

Manchmal hat der Schreiber eben andere Erfahrungen gemacht, die müssen mit den eigenen ja nicht übereinstimmen. 
Dann kann man sich darüber *sachlich* austauschen, und das gilt auch für mich:

Ich räuchere gerne meinen Fische auf den Alu-Grillschalen, auf die Tulpe2 mich aufmerksam gemacht hat. Das macht die Sache für mich viel einfacher und auch sauberer! Dies als ein Beispiel.....


Wäre nett, wenn wir zum freundlichen Gedankenaustausch zurückkehren würden, denn der ist für alle Leser und Schreiber in diesem Thread sehr viel angenehmer und entspannender!

.


----------



## aal60 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch ich hoffe, dass der Ton wieder freundlicher wird. :m

Jeder darf doch seine Meinung haben, es darf konstruktive Kritik geäussert werden und man nimmt doch immer einige Ratschläge, Tipps und Ideen mit. #6 

Auch ich poste hier, wenn ich auch nicht mit Gas räuchere; ich verwende die Lötlampe nur zum Buchenholz anzünden.

Und dazu lernen schadet doch nix, oder. 
Nun wieder zum Thema, haut in die Tasten.


----------



## sundangler (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sicher darf jeder seine Meinung sagen. ich weiß auch nicht wo ich beleidigend war. Im gegenteil sogar war der Karauschenjäger beleidigend nicht ich. Aber ich halt mich mal hier diskret raus bevor noch mehr Streiterein kommen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na denn,

es lohnt nicht, sich weiter darüber auszulassen .......

Gutes Thema wäre doch jetzt so in dieser Zeit das Nass- oder Trocken-Salzen, bevor wir unsere Fische in den Rauch hängen.

Bei Süßwasserfischen wie Karpfen, Schleien und Hechten  beträgt der Salzgehalt im Fleisch nur 0,08 bis 0,1 %, bei Heringen zum Beispiel nur 0,2 % - ist klar, damit die Fische nach dem Braten, Dünsten oder auch Räuchern auch schmecken,  sollten sie vorher für unsere Geschmacksnerven entsprechend dem jeweiligen Geschmack gesalzen werden.

Das ist übrigens zusammen mit einem hohen Fleisch-Wassergehalt die Ursache, warum Fische so schnell verderben. Seit langer Zeit gibt es natürlich mehrere Möglichkeiten, um Fische haltbarer zu machen.

Eine der Möglichkeiten wäre das Salzen - Salzheringe werden immer noch im Einzelhandel angeboten. Das wäre dann die "Harte Salzung"  -  20 Gramm Salz für ungefähr 100 Gramm Fisch - nach 24stündiger Wässerung, Wasser mehrmals wechseln,  sind solche Heringe durchaus zum Räuchern geeignet - kleiner Tip, wenn nichts besseres im Gefrierschrank sein sollte und die Flamme im Räucherofen soll trotzdem brennen!* 

Für viele Leute ein Genuss!*

.


----------



## Greywolve (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Karauschenjäger;3207135]
> 
> Gutes Thema wäre doch jetzt so in dieser Zeit das Nass- oder Trocken-Salzen, bevor wir unsere Fische in den Rauch hängen.


Jupp, das sind gute Themen, denn das richtige Salzen ist schon sehr wichtig.
Nachdem ich die Fische früher auch über Nacht in eine Lake eingelegt habe, werden sie jetzt nur noch 2 Std. vorher (nach dem Auftauen) von innen und außen mit Salz eingerieben, so dass sie gut durchziehen können.
Nach Ablauf der 2 Std. werden sie mehrmals abgebraust, wie das ja auch gewerblich Vorschrift ist, so dass das Salz abgespült wird. Dann kann auch noch schauen, ob noch Reste der Niere entlang des Gräte vorhanden sind, die dabei auch noch entfernt werden.
So geht es auch!


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ja greywolve,
so geht es, wobei das trockensalzen die schlechtere methode für eine gleichmäßige verteilung des salzes ist. gewerblich wird sie nur eher genutzt, weil sie schneller vonstatten geht und keinen zusätzlichen raum für die lakelegung benötigt. zusätzlicher raum mit kühlanlagen...
das geht vor allem nur bei unseren "kleinfischen" würdest du z.b. einen thun für 2 h trockenpökeln, dann würdest du es schnell merken, außen salzig, innen fade. bei den unsrigen hast du meist ein gemisch von innen und außen auf der gabel und schmeckst den unterschied meist nicht.


----------



## sprogoe (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zusammen,

man bin ich froh, daß das Gewitter wieder abgezogen ist, die Sonne wieder hervortritt und neues Leben erwacht; d.h. die Beteiligung an diesem Trhread nimmt sofort spürbar wieder zu und so ist es gut und richtig.

Weiter so Freunde und her mit Euren Erfahrungen, Tips und Anregungen.

Grüße in die Runde von Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, alles hat sich beruhigt!

Zum Kaltsalzen ist noch zu sagen - leopard_afrika hat schon fast alles gesagt (!) - dass der Fisch dabei, wie schon erwähnt,  unterschiedlich gesalzen wierden könnte. 

Die Bauchlappen werden salziger schmecken und das Rückenfleisch vermutlich nicht so sehr, wobei das bei einer Portionsforelle keine Rollen spielen dürfte, da beisst man durch, aber bei einer Lachsforelle von vielleicht 1 kg Gewicht dürfte der eine oder andere Gourmet das doch schon schmecken, dass die Salzung ungleichmäßig und das Salz nicht durchgedrungen ist.

Bei unterschiedlicher Feuchtigkeit in der Wanne kann das Salz sogar stellenweise verkrusten.

Für meine Pfeffermakrelenfilets nehme ich immer morgens vor dem Auftragen der versch. Gewürzmischungen einfaches Speisesalz aus dem Salzstreuer, weil sie nicht so groß und so dick sind. Das reicht dann, weil beim späteren "Durchbeissen" des Filets niemand merken würde, ob nun überall Salz hingekommen ist. Die Filets sind also nicht in einer Salzlake am Vorabend gelegt worden.

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Trocken pökel ich nur:

- Fleisch,
- kalt geräucherten Lachs

und natürlich
- Graved Lachs

Und die Sachen brauchen dann schon mal 2 bis 14 Tage im Salz ...


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aber kommt es nicht auch beim Trockensalzen auf die Salzart an?
Für Fleisch nimmt man doch gerne Nitritpökelsalz, bei der Verwendung dieses Salzes bei der Herstellung von Fisch-Nahrungsmitteln soll es doch nicht erlaubt sein, hat mir mal ein Fischer in Kappeln an der Schlei erzählt, der auch für Kundschaft, im Sommer überwiegend Touristen, räucherte.
Sind wohl auch einige gegen Nitritpökelsalz empfindlich; also sollten wir als Speisesalz Steinsalz oder Meeressalz nehmen?!
Wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass das grobkörnige Meeressalz sich ganz schlecht auflöst, wenn man Nass-Salzen möchte.


Aber das war ja nicht das Thema


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... bei Fisch ist "Pökelsalz" verboten, weil es ganz einfach über den Zustand der Fisch wegtäuschen kann ...

Salpeter im Pökel-Salz ist schon 3000 Jahre alt. Nur damals kratzte man es von irgendwelchen Mauern ... ob das gesunder war?

Die Nitritpökelsalz-Rezepturen sind immer noch so gehalten, dass letztlich Trinkwasser-Anforderungen erfüllt werden. Um einen gesundheitlichen (Nitro-) Schaden zu schaffen, müsste ein normaler Mensch etwa 260 gr Kochsalz (Nitratgehalt 5%) aufnehmen ...

Zum anderen ist Nitritpökelsalz die einzig "wirksame Waffe" gegen Clostridium botulinum: das Mistding erzeugt die beliebte "Lebensmittelvergiftung".

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pökeln

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clostridium_botulinum


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!

In solchen Fragen ist Tulpe2 einfach der Fachmann hier im Board, auch wenn er es nicht gerne hört! 
Danke auch für die informativen Links!

Das hätte ich auch nicht gewusst, dass Nitritpökelsalat über den wahren Zustand des Fisches hinweg täuschen kann - vermutlich sieht der Fisch dann ähnlich wie Fleisch länger frisch aus?

Also darf beim Fisch nur Speisesalz verwendet werden. Wenn Fische in einer Schicht trocken gesalzen werden, so weiss ich es, dann sollten sie alle in einer Reihe gelegt werden, also Kopf an Kopf und Schwanz an Schwanz. Da das Salz das Wasser aus dem Gewebe zieht, muss auch immer die Möglichkeit bestehen, dass es ablaufen kann.

Ja, man lernt immer noch mal etwas dazu! #6

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Zur Fischzubereitung im allgemeinen und speziell zum Räuchern gehört SALZ, sonst würden die geräucherten Fische ziemlich fade schmecken.
Von Meersalz bin ich ja wieder ab, meistens wird es ziemlich grobkörnig angeboten, und nehme jetzt einfach Speisesalz vom Dicounter, 500 Gramm für 20 Cent. Das ist allerdings jodhaltig, aber das hat wohl nichts zu bedeuten.
Jedenfalls löst es sich gut und schnell auf, wenn man Nass-Salzen möchte; das ist ja auch schon von Vorteil.
Beim Trockensalzen ist es sehr feinkörnig und lässt sich sehr gut im und auf dem Fisch verteilen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Poppelsdorfer schrieb:


> ... und nehme jetzt einfach Speisesalz vom Dicounter, 500 Gramm für 20 Cent. Das ist allerdings jodhaltig, aber das hat wohl nichts zu bedeuten.
> ....



Seefisch hat alleine schon in 100g bis zum 3fachen der Tageshöchstdosis Jod. 
Dazu kommt noch die Jodmenge aus dem (vielen) Salz (ca. 0,0035% je nach Hersteller) ...
1 kg Fisch (mit etwa 50g Jodsalz) bekommt so zusätzliche 2.000 µg Jod, 200µg je 100g Fisch, dazu die ca. 300µg die schon drinn' sind macht ca. 500 µg.

"Gesund" sind 100 ...120 µg für einen "gesunden" Erwachsenen am Tag. 
Schönen Gruß von der Schilddrüse.


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ich habe auch mal gelernt, wenn speisesalz, dann doch eher ohne zusätze wie jod, fluorid oder ähnliches. und auch die gibt es ja für wenig geld. für lakeherstellung nehme ich dann meist grobes meersalz, da gibts die größeren gebinde von ;-)


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Schon wieder was dazu gelernt! *

Wenn das so ist, werde ich auch das billige Spreisesalz mit Jod beim Räuchern, Fische braten und so, _weglassen_ und lieber das ohne Zusätze nehmen.
Da muss ich mal schauen, ob ich das im großen Supermarkt in der Nähe kaufen kann. Wenn wir die Fische veredeln, bin ich auch dafür, dass es dann auch möglichst gut und gesund machen, zumal wir und unsere Familien sie ja auch essen wollen.


Dank an die beiden Räucherspezialisten .....


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wie sagte schon der olle Paracelsus vor fast 500 Jahren: |bla:

"... all Ding' sind Gift und nichts ohn' Gift; allein die Dosis macht, das ein Ding kein Gift ist." |kopfkrat


----------



## Dummrabe (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na, das doch noch jemand hier im Anglerboard den alten Alchemisten und Quacksalber herauskramen würde, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Ein Zuviel ist bekanntlich in allen Lebenslagen schädlich, dass gilt auch für Räuchern, fürs Fische essen, für zuviel Salz dabei und für zuviel Trinken hinterher.
"Alles in Maßen", dass wollte der alte Paracelsus damit sagen, aber so ganz hat er sich wohl auch nicht daran gehalten, denn er soll doch auch an den Folgen der Völlerei und des übermäßigen Besäufnisses gestorben sein?


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Dummrabe schrieb:


> ..., denn er soll doch auch an den Folgen der Völlerei und des übermäßigen Besäufnisses gestorben sein?




|bla: 
... soweit heute bekannt, war es eine Quecksilbervergiftung.
Allerdings so stark, dann jemand über längere Zeit "nachgeholfen" haben muss ... 
|bla:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

wenn das hier keine interessanten Seiten sind, dann weiss ich nicht mehr, wo ich sonst noch lesen sollte ? #c

Da kommen wir von den (möglichen)  "Fliegen auf Fischen, die getrocknet werden sollen", zu Speisesalz mit oder ohne Jod, zu Hinweisen zum Trockensalzen und sogar zu dem alten Alchemisten (vielleicht haben die damals ja auch schon geräuchert ?).

Und das beste ist, dass alle, die räuchern, mitmachen und etwas schreiben, dass uns alle interessiert. Ich werde auf alle Fälle kein jodhaltiges Salz mehr zum Kalt- oder Nass-Salzen mehr nehmen;jetzt werde ich meine Salzvorräte dahin gehend überprüfen, ob sie jodhaltig sind.

Aber* Nass-Salzen *ist genauso interessant, weil einige Räucherfreunde ihre eigenen Rezepte haben oder weil man die Bestandteile auch in den meisten Angelgerätegeschäften kaufen kann.

.


----------



## Greywolve (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

_*Nass-Salzen ist auch so ein Thema für sich, denn jeder schwört auf seine Methode und Mischung!*_



Ein wichtiger Vorteil ist ja die bessere Durchsalzung der Fische, die geräuchert werden sollen.
Der Altmeister des Räucherns, Edmund Rehbrunn, hat mal in seinem ersten Buch über das Fischeräuchern geschrieben, dass es zwei Berechnungen der Speisesalzlösungen gibt, nämlich die in Volumen% und die in Masse%.
Bei der Salzung, die üblich ist, wird eine dem Fischgewicht entsprechende Salzung hergestellt, die ca. 50 bis 80 Gramm Salz auf einen Liter Wasser enthält.


Wir müssen natürlich durch Wedeln mit der Hand im Wasser dafür sorgen, dass das Salz schnell aufgelöst wird. 
Wichtig: Die Fische dürfen nicht zu dicht liegen sondern sollen in der Lake schwimmen, so mache ich es immer.
Jeder hat so so seine Gewürzmischung, die zusammen mit dem Salz in die Lake kommen soll, und da wird es interessant.........was kommt da alles für die nächsten 12 Stunden rein? #c


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Zum Thema Nass-Salzen:

Ich bereite meine Salzlake wie alle anderen sicherlich auch abends rechtzeitig vor. Das sollte dann in einer sauberen (!) Kunststoffschale oder Schüssel geschehen, wobei meistens bei mir 500 Gramm Speisesalz (Jodfrei) auf 8 Liter kaltes Wasser kommen.

Dann versuche ich, das Salz etwas mehr im Wasser aufzulösen, dazu lege ich noch mehrere Lobeerblätter, eine kleine Handvoll getrocknete Lorbeeren und mehrere kleine Abschnitte von Rosmarin, der bei mir im Garten steht, dazu.

Ich habe auch schon mal eine Pulverlake aus dem Angelladen gekauft, sah so etwas grünlich-gelb im Wasser aus - ich war nicht so begeistert und mache die Lake lieber selbst. Das muss aber aber jeder selbst wissen, welches Rezept er anwendet.

Jeder, der schon länger räuchert,  schwört auf seine Rezeptur!

.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Anhang anzeigen 154306
Anhang anzeigen 154307


Greywolve schrieb:


> _*Nass-*_
> Anhang anzeigen 154306
> _*ist auch so ein Thema für sich, denn jeder schwört auf seine Methode und Mischung!*_
> 
> ...



Aaaalsooooo.....ich mache es immer so:

*Kräutersud *:
40 Wacholderbeeren, 70 bunte  Pfefferkörner, 16 Lorbeerblätter, 1 gehäufter ELThymian und 1 TL  Bohnenkraut, alles stark mörsern. Mit 1000 ml kochendem Wasser  übergießen, aufkochen. Nach 1 h erneut aufgekocht, abkühlen lassen. Ins noch heiße Wasser 500 g Salz (ohne Jod) eingerühren, weitere 2000 ml kaltes Wasser zugegeben (zum schnelleren  Abkühlen).
   Später diese 3000 ml mit weiteren 4 l kaltem Wasser in die Kühlbox gegeben, 2 Kühlakkus darauf.
 Das ist die Menge Lake, die ich für 16 Portions-Forellen nehme, also 7 l.

So jedenfalls ist mein Rezept und ich bin jedesmal sehr zufrieden, dass ich gar keine Muße habe, irgendetwas daran zu ändern.... 
Habe mir zu Anfang einen Beutel Fertigschnelllake gekauft, der liegt immernoch rum, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das damit besser schmeckt als meine Mischung.... Ich werde vielleicht irgendwann einmal darauf zurückgreifen, wenn mein Lorbeerpflänzlein im Garten leergepflückt ist


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Susi,

Deine Lakemischung benutze ich immer um Heringe süß-sauer einzulegen.

Zum Räuchern nehme ich immer nur die "Zwei-Komponenten Lösung" (Wasser und Steinsalz).
Auf's Räuchermehl kommen dann Wacholderbeeren und Rosenblätter oder Weidenrinde und Rosmarin.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## susi-knalltüte (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Susi,
> 
> Deine Lakemischung benutze ich immer um Heringe süß-sauer einzulegen.




Oh, und wieviel süß und wieviel sauer machst Du dann noch da ran? |kopfkrat


----------



## aal60 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich rühre in 3L Wasser 200g Salz, ca.15 Wacholderbeeren, 10 Pigment-Körner, 1 Eßlöffel bunten Pfeffer, 1Eßlöffel schwarzen Pfeffer, 1 gestrichenen Eßlöffel  Chillipulver, alles gemörsert in das Wasser. Dazu 4-5 Lorbeerblätter.  Das Ganze ca. 10 Minuten leicht sieden lassen, mit geschlossenem Deckel! Danach im Wasserbad den Kochtopf abkühlen.

Diese Tinktur reicht dann für 30-35L Lake (675g auf 10L). Ich taue die Fische (4-5Stück pro Gefrierbeutel) ab morgens an, sodaß ich sie dann abends vereinzeln kann. Die Menge reicht für ca. 70- 80 Portionsforellen.
Sie tauen dann in der Lake über Nacht auf und können 12 -14 Std. in der Lake verbleiben. 
Am nächsten Morgen alle Fische abwaschen und an den Haken und trocknen. Mittels Radiallüfter sind sie dann auch in gut einer Stunde trocken. Der letzte Trockenprozeß findet mit offener Tür im Ofen statt.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn man das so liest, bekommt man ja als jemand, der nur Wasser und jodfreies Meeressalz als Lake nimmt, ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen.
Sollte ich doch etwas "fleissiger" sein und die "Übernacht-Lake" doch geschmacksmäßig etwas mehr verbessern?


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Susi,

für 20 Schleiheringe (mager) 1 Liter Wasser, 1 Liter Weinessig, ca. 8 Esslöffel Zucker, 2 Eßlöffel Salz, 2 Zwiebeln (Scheiben) und eine Hand voll von Deinen Gewürzen. Die Heringe roh aber gut gesäubert, je nach Größe, 3 - 5 Tage einlegen. Fertig!!!
Der Essig gart den Fisch. 
Dazu sind Bratkartoffeln meine Empfehlung.

Ps.: Popelsdorfer, da liegst Du aber voll daneben. Dem Rauch wird Geschmack dazu gegeben. Du haust Dir ja auch nicht erst eine köstliche französische Sauce in Deine Pommes um dann Ketchup+Majo 'drüber zu kippen. #q
Das Salz in der Lake lässt im übrigen die Zusätze gar nicht richtig entfalten.
Das ist nur gut für den Gewürzhändler!:q 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Poppelsdorfer schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest, bekommt man ja als jemand, der nur Wasser und jodfreies Meeressalz als Lake nimmt, ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen.
> Sollte ich doch etwas "fleissiger" sein und die "Übernacht-Lake" doch geschmacksmäßig etwas mehr verbessern?



Hey,
ich denke, mit dem Salz der Lake kann auch gut Gewürz "einziehen". Daher bin auch ich bekennender Würzlakenanwender :m.

hab grad Forelle, Barsch und Hecht im Ofen ... schaun´mer mal

Lenker


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@lenkers

fotos bitte :m


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mann, Alter (sorry), das würde ich auch mal sehen, denn nichts ist so gut wie im IT Fotos einzustellen, damit man sieht, was passiert und richtig Appetit bekommt!


Der Winter ist bald schon die beste Zeit, um zu räuchern!

@zander-ralf: Mit POPEL habe ich aber nix am Hut!


----------



## zander-ralf (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sorry Poppelsdorfer, Flüchtigkeitsfehler! 

Für mich gibt es nichts schlimmeres als Räucherfisch mit Geschmack zu überladen.
In meinen Single Malt kippe ich auch keine Cola + Limette + Ginger Ale + Olive + Cocktail-Kirsche und anderes Gedönse.
Räucherfisch muss nach gutem Rauch schmecken.


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Gemach gemach!
die Flossenträger sind doch noch in Arbeit.

Die ersten Forellen habe ich aber schonmal zum auskühlen an die Frische Luft geholt, die Barsche und der Hechtschwanz sind noch im Smog (Foto 2)


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

sieht super aus 

du räucherst hecht ich hab mal ein geräuchert mit dem hätte ich jemanden erschlagen können so fast und holzig war der


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*STIMMT*

einen guten Malt sollte man sich nicht durch irgendwelche "Bypässe" selbst versauen,

wie man sieht, da scheiden sich die Geister, denn hier taucht die Frage auf, wähle ich die rustikale Art, nur SALZ und Wasser
oder besser eine Gewürzmischung, die sehr individuell sein kann, zusammen mit kaltem Wasser.

Und das alles für 12 Stunden, bis die Fische wiederum abgespült, dann getrocknet und danach in den Räucherofen wandern.

Tscha, manchmal liegt die Wahrheit in der Mitte .......

@Lenkers: Die Forellen sehen doch schon mal SUPER aus, jedenfalls eine gute Farbe.

@teddy-: Zum geräucherten Hecht könnte ich auch noch etwas schreiben!


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

vom Hecht 1. nur das Schwanzteil (weniger Gräten)
und dann möglichst frisch auf den Tisch - so zu sagen "just in time".
Meine Frau mag das so ganz gerne ... und das ist für mich doch wie ein Heimspiel :m

(der von heute braucht aber noch 15 min - Fotos kommen später)

TL Lenker


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Karauschenjäger
ich suche noch ein Thema für meine Promotion ... die Philosophie des Räucherns wäre gar nicht übel, oder?
:m


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

wie lange garrst du den hecht ich muß das auch noch mal versuchen


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> wie lange garrst du den hecht ich muß das auch noch mal versuchen



Zwischen Hechtschwanz (heute ist es ein kleiner), Barsch (35er aufwärts) und Forellen (um 400 gr) mache ich keine großen Unterschiede.
Zirka 20 min garen und dann 1 h Smog - fertisch.

guckst Du

TL Lenker


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Sorry Poppelsdorfer, Flüchtigkeitsfehler!
> 
> Für mich gibt es nichts schlimmeres als Räucherfisch mit Geschmack zu überladen.
> In meinen Single Malt kippe ich auch keine Cola + Limette + Ginger Ale + Olive + Cocktail-Kirsche und anderes Gedönse.
> Räucherfisch muss nach gutem Rauch schmecken.



Mit Geschmack zu überladen ist mir noch nicht gelungen. Der Anteil an Geschmack, der durch die Würze (bei der kurzen Zeit) tatsächlich in den Fisch einziehen kann ist auch nicht mehr als das was die Meische aus dem Eichenfaß zerrt.


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@lenkers

echt gutes ergebniss zumindest von hir aus nach der färbung zu urteilen

gruß stephan


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Farbe besorgt der Rauch des morschen Weidenholzes. 
Ansonsten nehme ich Obsthölzer (Apfel, Kirsche, Pflaume) - habe ich noch langhin vorrätig.


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

aber doch nicht nur oder? das wird doch mit buche gemischt sein oder nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mit 50 noch promovieren ?

Na gut, wer noch den Titel nötig hat   , aber dann müsste man doch mal im www recherchieren, wer denn mal eine Arbeit darüber geschrieben hat. Eigentlich sollte doch schon über alle Themen irgend etwas zu Papier gebracht sein - frag doch mal Deinen Dr.-Vater!

Die Forellen von Lenkers sehen wirklich beneidenswert dunkel aus, das kann doch nicht nur an der Weide (Holz) liegen.

Übrigens benutzt zander-ralf auch ostfriesische Weidenrinde, kaum glaublich, aber sie soll für das Aussehen und den Geschmack sorgen. Hängt vielleicht mit der Nähe zur Nordsee zusammen. Unsere hier macht es nicht.


.


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,
so die Geier sind gesättigt, das Grätenzeugs entsorgt.
Mein Kühler ist leer und ich muss wieder angeln gehen! Toll!!

Zur Farbe.: habe experimentiert und es hat sich herauskristallisiert, dass es die morsche Weide ist, die die dunkle Farbe verursacht.
Buche benutze ich nicht, weil ich keine habe aber dafür genug anderes brauchbares Laubgehölz - eben Kirsche, Apfel, Pflaume. Das geht genauso gut.
Habe kürzlich kalt geräuchert - dieses mittels Buchenspänen/Mehl.
Muss da aber noch einige Feldversuche machen. Da qualmt die morsche Weide um einiges mehr!

@Karauschenjäger
Ich habe vor vielen Jahren einige Leute kennen gelernt, die mit 60 nochmal ein Studium angefangen haben. Nicht wenige haben dann auch promoviert. Es ging diesen Leuten aber nicht um "Titel und Ehren", sondern um die aktive Teilnahme am Leben.
Körperliche und geistige Aktivitäten helfen die Gattung Mensch qualitativ am Leben zu halten. "Wer rastet, der rostet" ist bereits seit langem wissenschaftlich als -true-nachgewiesen.  

Gut Rauch
Lenker

Nachtrag: Karausche... das mit dem Dr.-*Vater* ist gut ;-)


----------



## teddy- (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@lenkers

kannst du mal in deinem album schauen ich hab dir da zu dem einen bild eine frage gestellt


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, 

habe alles mit Wohlwollen zur Kenntnis genommen, nicht nur, auch wenn´s unterschwellig zum Ausdruck kam, dass die Fische in die unendlichen Schlünde verschwunden sind, mit Genuss sicherlich, sondern auch was über die geistige Mobilität doziert wurde.

Wahrscheinlich macht es wie überall im Leben, die Mischung, die Praxis, das Aufeinanderzugehen, das Verstehen aber auch den Austausch, denn man ist bekanntlich nicht alleine auf der Welt!

Und letzterer wird hier gepflegt - darum habe ich auch schon wieder mal eine Mischung fertiggemacht, die zusammen gekocht und erkaltet wurde, aus Lorbeerblättern, Knoblauch-Pfefferwürzeln, schwarzen und weißen Pfefferkörnern, Zitronenpfeffer, Paprikapimps und norwegischen Fiske-Kruider.

Darin sollen demnächst über Nacht einige unterschiedlich große Regenbogenforellen liegen. Morgen früh sollen sie veredelt werden.
Nachdem die Lake mit der richtigen Menge Wasser verdünnt wurde, wurden auch noch kleine Rosmarinzweige dazu getan.

.


----------



## Lenkers (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ...Knoblauch...Zitronenpfeffer, Paprikapimps
> 
> .



Dir ist aber klar, dass diese Gewürze vorschmecken? Will sagen, dezent ist das dann nicht mehr (so wie beim Whisky)

Lenker


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Lenkers;3212372]Dir ist aber klar, dass diese Gewürze vorschmecken? Will sagen, dezent ist das dann nicht mehr (so wie beim Whisky)
> Lenker


Jo, is klar, ne ziemlich herbe Mischung, nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Malt - aber wer möchte schon das Normale?

So, sie schwimmen, und ich hoffe, sie werden morgen mittag nicht nur uns sondern auch unsere Nachbarn erfreuen 


.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Zum Hecht-Räuchern:*

Natürlich ist bekannt, dass Hechte ziemlich trocken sind, wenn man sie denn in den Räucherofen einschiebt.
Einige Kollegen in unserem Verein filetieren sie, frieren sie ein und verarbeiten sie, wenn sie genug haben, zusammen mit Brassenfilet zu den bekannten Poppelsdorfer Fischfrikadellen. 
Manchmal kommt noch Dorsch aus Norge dazu!


Ich schneide sie in Karbonaden, ca. 4 bis 5 cm dick, nicht geschuppt, aber vorher entschleimt, und räuchere sie wie Forellen in der bekannten Weise durch.
Eine meiner Nachbarinnen nimmt die Stücke sehr gerne und legt sie vor dem Genuss noch mal in den Backofen - dann sind sie nicht mehr dröge, sagt sie, sondern schmecken sehr lecker!

So kann man das machen


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ahhh, die letzten Einträge waren sehr aufschlussreich. Morsche Weide bringt also reichlich Farbe. Nu muss ich mal schauen wo ich sowas hier an den Gewässern bekomme. Weil schön braun sehen die Forellen wohl aus. So sollen meine Makros auch mal aussehen. Man strebt doch zu mehr braun.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

uuups, vorsicht jungs!
weide bringt farbe, richtig! aber auch eines: weide hat u.u. mehr "bitterstoffe" als viele andere laubigen. ich benutze weide deswegen nur als "beigabe". und wenn, dann nur gut getrocknet.
für die "farbe" benutze ich vor allem erle, gibt ne "dunkelrote" färbung und nen "kräftigen" geschmack.


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin zusammen,

die Diskusionen um das Für und Wider von Würzlaken oder "nur" Salzlake hat mich zum Nachdenken gebracht.
Ich habe eigentlich meine Fische auch immer in eine Würzlake eingelegt, wobei ich einen Eßlöffel Wildgewürz, einige Lorberblätter und einen Teelöffel schwarze Pfefferkörner aufgeocht habe und den Sud in die Salzlake (65 g Salz auf 1 L Wasser) gemischt habe.
Wenn ich so recht überlege, haben die Fische nach einer Beizzeit von 12 Stunden nach nichts Anderem als nach Fisch gerochen, so daß ich bei mener nächsten Zubereitung einfach mal zweigleisig fahren werde, sprich, einige Fische in Würzlake und einige nur in Salzlake, so wie es Zander-Ralf macht, um dann mal zu testen, ob geschmacklich überhaupt ein Unterschied besteht.
Ich könnte mir denken, daß man auf eine Gesammtwassermenge von 7-10 L eigentlich schon mit beiden Händen in den Gewürztopf greifen müßte, um überhaupt eine Kozentration zu bekommen, die auch heraus geschmeckt wird, aber Gewürze sind teuer.
Was ich mir vorstellen könnte und was ich auch mal ausprobieren werde ist, den Fsch einmal trocken mit einer geschroteten Gewürzmischung innen und außen einreiben und 2 Stunden einwirken lassen, um ihn dann, eventuell auch mit der Gewürzmischung, in die Salzlake zu legen. Ich denke, daß dann die entsprechenden Gewürze eher durchschmecken.

Wie gesagt, werde ich alle Varianten mal ausprobieren und dann berichten.

Grüße an alle von Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hey Fans,

Lenkers hatte den Gedanken von der "Philosophie des Räucherns"  gesponnen. Der Gedanke ging mir gestern abend auch so durch den Kopf,  als ich bei einigen Minusgraden vor meinem Räucherofen saß und zum  aufwärmen gerne ein Schlückchen trinken wollte.
So erwischte ich eine Flasche, die mir ein Bekannter mal schenkte, von  der ich glaubte, es wäre selbstgemachter Fruchtwein. Durch die  mehrjährige Lagerung war Alkohol kaum noch zu schmecken, eher nur noch  Brömbeere.
So habe ich leise weinend die Pulle leer gemacht, bis ich merkte, daß  mein Gang ziemlich wackelig wurde, da wurde mir bewußt, daß es  Aufgesetzter war.
In dem Zustand denke ich ja über Gott und die Welt nach und mir kam so der Gedanke; wissen die Nachbarn, Freunde und Bekannten, ja weiß eigentlich die eigene Frau, was du hier machst?
Mit welcher Liebe, Sorgfalt und Hingabe du hier geduldig sitzt und solche Köstlichkeiten zauberst?|kopfkrat
Sie sitzen am Tisch, essen und murmeln irgendwann einmal "schmeckt lecker".|evil:
Jo, das weiß ich selbst, daß brauchste mir nicht zu sagen, aber kann vielleicht mal jemand hinterfragen, welche Mühe dahinter steckt.
Hey Leute, verlange ich zu viel? Ein bischen mehr Anerkennung täte mir doch richtig gut!:m

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal, geh jetzt lieber zu meinem Räucherofen, der hat noch nicht mal gemeckert, als ich mich in seiner Gegenwart angesoffen habe, danke Räucherofen!
|wavey:



philosophiert von Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Guten Morgen!

Gleich gehts raus, auch ohne eine Flasche Aufgesetzen, obwohl ich einen kleinen bei der Kälte gut verkraften könnte - der Räucherofen ruft. Die Forellen sind mit eiskaltem Wasser abgebraust worden, die letzten Reste der Niere entlang der Hauptgräte habe ich entfernt und gleich müssen sie noch trocken getupft werden, so weit wie es geht.

Die *Philosophie des Räucherns*

ein völlig neues Thema; dabei ist nicht entscheidend, wie die einzelnen Abläufe beim Räuchern sind, sondern welche Motivation bewegt mich, hier vor dem Ofen zu sitzen, welche Gedanken habe ich dabei, was denkt meine Familie von meinem Hobby, 
werde ich anerkannt oder belächelt und und und .........

Ja, das wäre wirklich ein interessantes Thema! #6

.


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Gleich gehts raus, auch ohne eine Flasche Aufgesetzen, obwohl ich einen kleinen bei der Kälte gut verkraften könnte - der Räucherofen ruft. Die Forellen sind mit eiskaltem Wasser abgebraust worden, die letzten Reste der Niere entlang der Hauptgräte habe ich entfernt und gleich müssen sie noch trocken getupft werden, so weit wie es geht.
> 
> ...




ja Cliff,

das meine ich damit, wir sind eben keine Roboter, sondern Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut und wir haben eben auch Empfindungen, auch wenn wir "nur" Angler sind.

Also, dann mit Schwung und Elan an Deine Arbeit und viel Anerkennung
wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

dies Thema, von Siggi initiiert, ist wirklich eine schöne Anregung zum Austauschen von Gedanken, die uns beim Räuchern kommen.

Heute morgen kamen mir diese Gedanken denn doch nicht, denn bei Minus 4 Grad sollten die paar Forellen in unterschiedlicher Größe in den Ofen eingehängt werden. Vorher wurden sie mit Papiertüchern von der Küchenrolle trocken getupft und dann kamen sie in den Rauch...ne, nicht gleich, erst mal musste Feuer her.

Da ich zwar einen leistungsfähigen Gasbrenner  (9,5 Kw) habe, leider aber keine Zündsicherung, empfiehlt es, dabei zu bleiben, denn einem Kollegen ist mal der Räucherofen mit einer Ladung Forellen in die Luft geflogen. Von den Forellen hat, nachdem er die Trümmer weggeräumt hatte, nicht mehr gefunden. Böse Zungen behaupten, sie würden immer noch als Schwarm um die Erde kreisen.
zander-ralf hat sie letztens noch bei klarer Sicht irgendwann um 22 Uhr gesehen :q

So, der Brenner ist abgestellt worden, es geht ans Räuchern. Ich habe auch mal ostfriesische Grabenweide zum Räuchern ausprobiert, nicht zuviel - Danke, leopard_afrika, wegen der Bitterstoffe, aber für die Farbe der Fische.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

wenn der Absperrhahn an der Gasflasche dichtgedreht ist und das Buchenmehl in der "Pfanne" über dem Lochblech vor sich hinglimmt, dann braucht man sich eigentlich nicht mehr viel um den Räucherofen und seinen Inhalt zu kümmern, weil (hoffentlich) alles von alleine geht.

Ich habe nur einmal die Räuchermehlpfanne mit der Zange aus dem Ofen geholt, neu randvoll mit Buchenmehl aufgeschüttet und festgedrückt, noch etwas Weidenrinde und Wacholderstengel draufgelegt und dann wieder reingestellt.

Nach 2 Stunden war alles abgebrannt bzw. verglommen und die erste Forelle hat schon gleich ein Nachbar bekommen, der zufällig (?) vorbeikam. Zu den 6 Forellen hatte ich noch ein Dorsch-Filet geräuchert, das an 2 Haken hing. Auch dieses Filet war vor dem Einhängen gut abgetupft worden, damit es wirklich trocken war, und - es ist nicht herunter gefallen.
Wie´s schmeckt - keine Ahnung, heute Abend kommt es auf den Tisch!

.


----------



## zander-ralf (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Cliff, das sieht ja wieder gut aus bei Dir! #6

Siggi, auf Deinen Test bin ich gespannt! #6

Fisch-Wollo's Forellen (nach der Ofen-Explosion) ziehen wohl immer noch ihre Bahnen im Kosmos. :q

Der großartige Geschmack der ostfriesischen Moorweide kommt, wie Karauschenjäger schon beschrieben hat, von der Meeresluft bzw. vom Salz der aufgewühlten See, dass vom Sturm auf die Weidenäste getragen wird. 
Der Geschmack ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht zu toppen. Geschmack ist natürlich individuell, aber die vor Genuss verdrehten Augen derer, die solch einen Räucherfisch geniessen sprechen Bände!
Ich lasse mir immer im Herbst von den Gemeidearbeitern, beim Ausästen, ca. 5cm starke Äste grob schreddern. Das läuft als Tauschgeschäft: 3 Säcke Schredder für eine Pulle "Selbstgebrannten". 
Dat löppt all in Oostfreesland!

Allerbest ut "Störtebeker-Town",
zander-ralf


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn das so ist, dass die ostfriesische Böschungsweide so optimal ist, müsste ich mir auch mal über einen Kumpel, der in Logabirum wohnt, Rindenstücke besorgen lassen.
Vielleicht geht die Weide aber auch, die wir hier an den Gräben stehen haben. Sonst habe ich aber auch schon Wacholderzweige auf das Buchenmehl gelegt, ob es wirklich den Geschmack beeinflusst, wer weiß?
Meistens hilft es gar nicht so sehr, aber man glaubt halt dran.

@Karauschenjäger: Prima Bilder, gut erklärt u. die Forellen werden heute abend bestimmt gut schmecken!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, Danke,

wenn man schon den Räucherofen anschmeisst, bei mir steht er z.Z. unterm Carport, und bei diesen Aussentemperaturen, dann müssen schon ein paar mehr Forellen im Ofen hängen, die ich gerne weitergebe (kleine Geschenke erhalten die Freundschaft).

Beim Nass-Salzen mache ich es so, dass das Verhältnis Fisch zur Menge der Lake etwa 1 : 1,5 beträgt; die Fische müssen genug Platz in der Lake haben und "schwimmen" können. Dann ist auch ein gleichmäßiges Durchsalzen der Fische gewährleistet.

Bedenken habe ich aber immer, besonders im Sommer, wenn die Fische rund 12 Stunden bei Zimmer- oder Kellertemperatur in dieser Lösung bleiben sollen. Die Fische bei mir sind meistens gefroren, wenn sie in die Lake rutschen. Einen Keller habe ich nicht, und darum denke ich im Sommer, dass doch vielleicht in den 12 Stunden nach dem Auftauen so etwas wie ein Zersetzungspozess beginnen könnte  #c  ? 
Obwohl sehr viel Salz in der Lösung ist ........

Natürlich ist klar, dass eine Lösung auch nur einmal verwendet werden kann, da Blutreste und Schleim in der Lake diese für einen 2. Salzungsvorgang unbrauchbar machen. Ich denke, das weiss jeder, wollte es auch nur der Vollständigekeit halber schreiben.

.Bei dieser Lake gab es keine Probleme, schön bunt sah sie aus!


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

zersetzungsprozesse?  also verwesungsprozesse kannst du nie 100% ausschließen, es sei denn, du frierst bis zum absoluten nullpunkt (- 273,15°c ) runter  du verzögerst nur extrem.
keime brauchen 3 dinge: wärme, sauerstoff und feuchtigkeit. 
deshalb: 
1. lake kalt halten... da hilft das einbringen der fische im gefrorenen zustand, evtl. eiswürfel, kühle umgebungstemperaturen. dabei muß die lake aber keineswegs eiskalt sein, nur unter 15°c, wenn du nicht länger als 12- 14 h einlegst.
2. immer drauf achten, daß die fische bedeckt sind, dann ist nur der sauerstoff in der lake vorhanden und das ist nicht viel. die oberflächenspannung der lake verhindert, daß zusätzlicher sauerstoff "eindringt". wenn die fische oben schwimmen, dann öfters mal umrühren, damit die fische, die oben sind, nach unten kommen.
3. die salzkonzentration sorgt auch noch zusätzlich für ein unwirtliches "klima" für keime.


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ...
> In dem Zustand denke ich ja über Gott und die Welt nach und mir kam so der Gedanke; wissen die Nachbarn, Freunde und Bekannten, ja weiß eigentlich die eigene Frau, was du hier machst?
> Mit welcher Liebe, Sorgfalt und Hingabe du hier geduldig sitzt und solche Köstlichkeiten zauberst?|kopfkrat
> Sie sitzen am Tisch, essen und murmeln irgendwann einmal "schmeckt lecker".|evil:
> ...




Noch was zur Ergänzung:
Schon nach nur einem Jahr Räuchern, "graven", Soßen rühren stellst Du fest: "Tupperdosen" sind alle - nie welche gehabt!

... jetzt gib'bet nur noch "Tupper für Arme" - ausgewaschene Salatbecher von "Feinkost-Albrecht" und baugleich ...


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja der Dirk ist schon sehr klug und er kann die Prozesse, die da ablaufen sehr gut erklären, das finde ich super.
ich habe ja nun schon einige erstaunliche Dinge gelesen und kan das Räuchern mit Weidenrinde und die damit verbundene "Schönfärbung" der Fische noch einigemaßen nachvollziehen, obwohl ich bisher davon noch nie etwas gehört habe, geschweige denn, selber ausprobiert.
Aber wenn ich daran denke, morsches Weidenholz in den Räucherofen zu packen, schüttelts mich doch. Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, ob nicht mal jemand auf den Gedanken kommt, seinen Komposthaufen im Räucherofen zu verheizen, inklusive der darin befindlichen Mistwürmer. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt das auch ein super Ergebnis.

Ich denke nur, wenn ein gewerblicher Räucherbetrieb verlauten ließe, seine Fische über morschem Weidenholz zu räuchern, weil sie dann so schön aussehen, ich glaube, der Betrieb würde schneller geschlossen, wie er gucken könnte.

In diesem Sinne, immer schön weiter so, solange es für den Eigenbedarf ist. Mahlzeit.

Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Räuchern ist "nur" da überziehen von Lebensmitteln mit der wasserlöslichem Teil vom HolzTeer.
Je größer dieser Teil (holzbedingt) desto leichter kriegt man die "goldene" Farbe hin. Zugleich natürlich Gerbstoffe etc.

... bei "denen" war es nur Buche und etwas Wacholder:
(http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3081147&postcount=817)


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

die gerbstoffe sollen ja bis zu einem gewissen punkt sein, sie verbinden sich mit den proteinen/eiweißen und verändern deren eigenschaften dahingehend, daß sie diese vor keimen relativ gut schützen. die natürlichen gerbstoffe haben nur einen nachteil... sie schmecken bitter! das heißt, hölzer mit vielen gerbstoffen beim räuchern verwendet, können zum bitteren geschmack führen. .... und die rinde welchen baumes wurde vor urzeiten zur herstellung von gerbflüssigkeiten verwendet, weil darin besonders viele gerbstoffe drin sind? richtig- die weide! 
gerbstoffe werden in der medizin eingesetzt, vor allem zur durchfallbekämpfung und magenschleimhautberuhigung.
überdosierungen und anwendungen über sehr lange zeit können aber zu leberschäden und dehydrierung führen.


----------



## sprogoe (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Tulpe2,

sehen doch hervorragend aus, Deine Barsche. Die sind ja lebend schon ein sehr schöner Fisch, aber so gefallen sie mir weit aus besser.
Wie Dein Räucherergebnis zeigt, bekommt man mit "normalen" Methoden; sprich durch die Verwendung von "guten" Räucherhölzern wie Buche, Wacholder, Erle und diversen Obstgehölzen sehr schöne Ergebnisse und vor allen Dingen ein beruhigendes Gefühl, nur gutes und für Lebensmittelzwecke taugliches Brennmaterial verwendet zu haben.

Weiter so und gutes Gelingen wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Zitat sprogoe:
> Wie Dein Räucherergebnis zeigt, bekommt man mit "normalen" Methoden; sprich durch die Verwendung von "guten" Räucherhölzern wie Buche, Wacholder, Erle und diversen Obstgehölzen sehr schöne Ergebnisse und vor allen Dingen ein beruhigendes Gefühl, nur gutes und für Lebensmittelzwecke taugliches Brennmaterial verwendet zu haben.


Jo,
genau das glaube ich auch, denn ich hatte für meine sehr unterschiedlich großen Forellen und das Dorschfilet eine doch sehr "anspruchsvolle" Lake zubereitet und das Buchenmehl in der Räucherpfanne zeitweise mit Wacholder- Rosmarinabschnitten und trockener Weidenrinde im Ofen vor sich hinschmoren und räuchern lassen, aber das wir dann beim Genuss der Räucherware total begeistert waren, kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Die Forellen aber auch das Dorschfilet schmeckten wirklich sehr gut, aber dass ich etwas heraus"geschmeckt" habe, kann ich nicht sagen.

Da ich diesmal die Fische sehr extensiv habe trocknen lassen, bekamen sie auch eine ziemlich dunkle, nicht rote Farbe wie bei Tulpe2. Die Haut fühlte am Ende sich auch so trocken wie Pergament an, war jedoch während des Räucherns bei einer Kontrolle merkwürdigerweise plötzlich etwas schmierig feucht, was dann wieder verschwand "Sie hatten geschwitzt! ;+

Beim nächsten Forellenräuchern werde ich nur Salz und Wasser zur Lake nehmen und zum Buchenmehl nur Wacholderzweige auflegen, mal schauen, wie sie dann aussehen, die Räucherfische.

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Die Forellen aber auch das Dorschfilet schmeckten wirklich sehr gut, aber dass ich etwas heraus"geschmeckt" habe, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> _Das meine ich ja auch immer. Ich könnte auch nicht schmecken ob nun 10 Wacholderbeeren oder 20 im Sud waren_.|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Bin gespannt was die Räuchergemeinde zum "Fische schwitzen" sagt.


----------



## sprogoe (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> genau das glaube ich auch, denn ich hatte für meine sehr unterschiedlich großen Forellen und das Dorschfilet eine doch sehr "anspruchsvolle" Lake zubereitet und das Buchenmehl in der Räucherpfanne zeitweise mit Wacholder- Rosmarinabschnitten und trockener Weidenrinde im Ofen vor sich hinschmoren und räuchern lassen, aber das wir dann beim Genuss der Räucherware total begeistert waren, kann ich auch nicht sagen.
> 
> Die Forellen aber auch das Dorschfilet schmeckten wirklich sehr gut, aber dass ich etwas heraus"geschmeckt" habe, kann ich nicht sagen.
> ...


----------



## sprogoe (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was die Räuchergemeinde zum "Fische schwitzen" sagt.



Hallo GPSJunkie,

Du hast deine Frage ja an Cliff gerichtet, aber ich möchte mich dennoch ungefragterweise einmischen.
Es ist ja schon viel darüber diskutiert worden, warum das so ist und viele Vermutungen wurden angestellt über nasse Fische, feuchtes Holz, altes Holz oder Holz mit Rinde. 
Das scheint ja aber bei Dir alles nicht zuzutreffen.
So will ich mal eine weitere Vermutung äußern. Dazu wäre es aber notwendig, Deinen Ofen zu kennen und den Standplatz des Ofens.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, trat dieses Problem jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit bei Dir auf.

Ich habe irgendwo in einem Threat einen Eigenbauofen gesehen, der als Rauchabzug ein Ofenrohr hatte, was bestimmt 1 Meter oder mehr über den Ofen ragte, wozu denn das, dachte ich mir.
Es war der Threat "Badeofen zum Räucherofen umbauen", Beitrag Nr. 25 und 61
Da kam mir der Gedanke, daß als logische Schlußfolgerung auch in diesem Ofen Feuchtigkeit entstehen muß. Wie gesagt, aber wahrscheinlich nur in der kalten Jahreszeit.

Stell Dir mal vor, die Wärme in Deinem Ofen steigt vom tiefsten Punkt auf. Sie erhitzt die Fische, aus denen noch Feuchtigkeit entweicht, die mit der Wärme und der damit verbundenen Strömung als Wasserdampf nach oben transportiert wird.
Hat ein Ofen nun als Entlüftung nur ein regelbares Loch im Deckel oder eben ein sehr kurzes Abluftrohr, wird die Wärme und die darin enthaltene Feuchtigkeit sofort ins Freie transportiert.
Bei einem sehr langen Abgasrohr jedoch wird die Warmluft im Abgasrohr, welches ja wesentlich kälter ist, als der Ofen selbst, schlagartig abgekühlt und die darin enthaltene Feuchtigkeit, die ja schwerer als Luft ist, fällt zurück in den Ofen, wird wieder verdampft, steigt nach oben, kühlt ab und fällt abermals zurück zu Deinen Fischen, nur daß der Feuchtigkeitsgehalt im Ofen immer weiter ansteigt, da ja aus den Fischen weitere Feuchtigkeit zu der sich bereits im ständigen Kreislauf befindlichen hinzu kommt.
Denk auch mal an diese Möglichkeit und berichte weiterhin.

Es grüßt Dich Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Natürlich kommunizieren wir alle miteinander - wäre ja schrecklich, wenn es hier nur einen Dialog oder gar Monolog gäbe.

Keine Ahnung, woher das zwischenzeitliche "Schwitzen" der Räucherfische kam, als sie im Rauch im Ofen hingen. Das hat mich selbst erstaunt....denn ich habe sie sehr trocken getupft und auch sehr lange bei halb geöffneter Tür und kleiner Flamme im Ofen hängen lassen, um sie weiter zu trocknen.

Bei meinem Ofen wird die Luftfeuchtigkeit sofort durch eine verstellbare Öffnung aus dem Ofen geleitet, ich habe kein langes Ofenrohr, an dem sich bei niedrigen Aussentemperaturen die Luftfeuchtigkeit niederschlagen könnte. Darum - die große Frage?

Das Endergebnis war ja o.K. - auch wenn die etwas weiche Form der Rückenfilets moniert wurde (nicht von mir, versteht sich!), aber die sonst geräucherten Forellen hatten tatsächlich eine festere Konsistenz!

.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

du gibst doch selbst die antwort cliff, du trocknest bei offener tür... die warme luft trocknet zwar deinen fisch, steigt dabei aber auf und entfleucht aus dem ofen.  und nu? vakuum? nee, kalte luft strömt von unten nach und die ist zur zeit eben auch recht feucht und bei offener tür wird sie eben auch nicht beim "vorbeigleiten" am feuer schnell erwärmt, sondern trifft eben schnell, kühl und feuchtegeladen auf deinen fisch. wir holzräucherer haben es da recht gut, wir können die feuchtigkeit aus der patina des ofens durch durchbrennen raustreiben, lassen das feuer dann recht stark runterbrennen, hängen die fische in die "restwärme " zum trocknen und lassen die tür dabei zu. wie man das mit gas macht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Keine Ahnung, woher das zwischenzeitliche "Schwitzen" der Räucherfische kam, als sie im Rauch im Ofen hingen. Das hat mich selbst erstaunt....denn ich habe sie sehr trocken getupft und auch sehr lange bei halb geöffneter Tür und kleiner Flamme im Ofen hängen lassen, um sie weiter zu trocknen.

Bei meinem Ofen wird die Luftfeuchtigkeit sofort durch eine verstellbare Öffnung aus dem Ofen geleitet, ich habe kein langes Ofenrohr, an dem sich bei niedrigen Aussentemperaturen die Luftfeuchtigkeit niederschlagen könnte. Darum - die große Frage?

Cliff,

erst jetzt verstehe ich, daß auch Deine Fische geschwitzt haben und nicht nur die von gpsjunkie.
Ja, wieso schwitzen bei Wärme unsere Füße?
Weil die entstehende Feuchtigkeit nicht im ausreichenden Maß nach außen transportiert wird.
Ein ähnliches Verhalten kann ich bei sehr kalter Witterung auch an meinem kleinen Räucherofen, der nur mit glühendem Räuchermehl arbeitet, feststellen.
Auch dieser Ofen hat ein verstellbares Abzugsloch, welches aber nur etwa 40 mm im Durchmesser hat. Wahrscheinlich ist das zu wenig, denn nicht nur das überlange Ofenrohr ist kälter als der Rest des Ofens, sondern auch die Außenwände sind nicht so warm, wie das Innere des Ofens, so daß bereits dort der Wasserdampf abgekühlt wird und im Ofen bleibt.
Bei einer entsprechend großen Abzugsöffnung ist es doch klar, daß der Warmluftstrom eine viel stärkere Sogwirkung entwickelt und somit schneller nach Außen strömt, inklusive des darin enthaltenen Wasserdampf. 
Einen Wärmeverlust durch eine größere Abzugsöffnung muß man eben durch eine größere Wärmezufuhr wieder ausgleichen. 
Gravierende Unterschiede spürt man aber nicht so stark.

Das heißt also, bei kälteren Temperaturen den Abzug ganz auf und lieber ne "Schippe Kohlen" nachlegen, damit die Feuchtigkeit schneller entweichen kann.

Und noch was Cliff,

ich meinte nicht, daß sich an einem langen Abzugsrohr Luftfeuchtigkeit niederschlägt, sondern der Wasserdampf aus dem Inneren des Ofens kühlt im Rohr ab und fällt zurück in den Ofen. 
Ist wie beim Schnapsbrennen, nur in umgekehrter Richtung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Siggi, das sind ja mal super Erklärungen. Danke dafür. Mein Ofen ist einer von Peetz. Der aus Alu mit Drehtür.

Das kleine Loch an der Oberseite finde ich allerdings auch zu klein. Ich denke der Durchmesser beträgt auch so ca 40mm. Früher hatte ich auch mal einen umgebauten Badeofen mit einem regelbaren 100mm abluftrohr das so ca 150mm langwar. Da hatten wir das nicht mit dem Schwitzen. Danach hatte ich eine Tonne mit aufgelegtem Deckel wo der Rauch an allen Seiten raus qualmte, da hatte ich das auch nicht. Abgegeben habe ich die Tonne weil die nur von oben bestückt werden konnte. So ein Ofen mit Tür ist doch Komfortabler. Auch kann man mal Filets räuchern. 

Also müsste ich dann noch mal sehen ob das Abluftloch noch grösser geht. Der Brenner ist groß genug.


----------



## sprogoe (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Jochen

ich habe zur Zeit einen Räucherschrank, gebraucht von ebay, etwa 1,10 m hoch, Querschnitt 35 x 25 cm, Hersteller unbekannt.
Das Teil hat im unteren Bereich ein ca 15 cm hohes Blech mit 2 regelbaren Lufteinlässen von 4 cm Durchmesser zum herausziehen nach oben. Dahinter ist ein kleiner Glutkasten. Im Deckel befand sich eine regelbare Entlüftung, ebenfalls 4 cm Durchmesser.
Als ich das erste Mal Feuer mit Buchenholz machte, erstickte sich das Feuer nach kurzer Zeit selbst, trotz voll geöffneten Be- und Entlüftungen, sobald ich die Tür schloß.

Inzwischen funktioniert er einwandfrei nachdem ich den Boden herausgetrennt und statt dessen 2 Streben als Auflage für den Glutkasten eingeschraubt habe und die Entlüftung im Deckel auf 10 cm Durchmesser vergrößert habe, worauf ich ein etwa 20 cm hohes Abgasrohr mit regelbarer Klappe montiert habe. Seitlich habe ich noch je ein 10 cm hohes Blech angeschraubt, so daß der Ofen wie auf Füßen etwa 8 cm über dem Erdboden steht. Nun kommt genügend Frischluft von unten in den Ofen und die Rauchgase einschließlich Feuchtigkeit können zügig nach oben entweichen.

Wie Cliff es beschrieben hat, daß sich die Fische etwas schmierig anfühlten, habe ich vorgestern ähnlich erlebt und denke, das hat etwas mit dem Fisch selbst und der Jahreszeit zu tun,
Es geht allmählich auf die Laichzeit der Forellen zu, und in der Zeit ist die Haut schleimiger. Selbst nach dem beizen und anschließendem Spülen fühlte sich die Haut noch immer glitschig an.
Ich habe sie dann im Keller vor geöffnetem Fenster 8 Stunden getrocknet ud dann nochmal eine halbe Stunde im Ofen bei geöffneter Tür und kleinem Feuerchen.
Das Ergebnis war trotzdem gut allerdings waren sie in Färbung etwas heller als sonst.
Irgendwann kommt doch jemand durch Herumexperimentieren und Verändern dem Rätsel auf die Spur und irgendein Tip führt zum Erfolg.

Und noch eins, Jochen, hast Du mal beobachtet, daß ein Gasbetriebener Stabler im kalten Zustand eine Wasserdampffahne ausstößt, genauso, wie die Gasheizung im Wohnwagen, wenn einige Zeit lang nach inbetriebnahme aus dem Abgasrohr ebenfalls Wasserdampf entweicht.
Da ich mit Holz räucher ud kein Fachmann bin, kann ich keine handfesten Beweise dafür erbringen, aber vielleicht entsteht die Feuchtigkeit ja auch schon beim Verbrennen von Gas, besonders in der kalten Jahreszeit?

Schöne Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

gute Erklärungen, wobei ich ganz einfach glaube, dass beim Öffnen der Tür die feuchte Umgebungsluft (es war nasskalt) sich unmittelbar und sehr schnell auf die glatte, trockene und warme Haut der Forellen niedergeschlagen hat.

Ich denke, ungefähr so, wie wir es ja auch kennen, wenn der Kaminofen gut Hitze erzeugt, wir die Terrassentür zum Lüften mal Aufreissen und die Luftfeuchtigkeit im Wohnzimmer sich sofort an der Scheibe der Tür niederschlägt, je nach dem, wieviel Feuchtigkeit im Raum ist. Als z.B. der Weihnachtsbaum nur einen Tag stand, war die Luftfeuchtigkeit besonders hoch und die äußere Scheibe der Terrassentür nach dem Öffnen sofort beschlagen.

Übrigens: Später waren die Fische allesamt wieder sehr trocken, die Haut fühlte sich an wie Backpapier.

.


----------



## zander-ralf (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nee Cliff, das hat mit der Witterung nichts zu tun. 
Der Taupunkt (Tauwasserbildung) liegt, auch in OL, bei 
+12°C u. 60% Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Bei den Forellen ist das die Ausdunstung, die durch minimale Poren zwischen Haut und Schuppen, nach aussen dringt; auch wenn sich die Fische im ersten Moment (beim Aufhängen) richtig trocken anfühlen. 
Diese Flüssigkeit wird, wie hier schon geschildert wurde, beim Auskühlen wieder aufgenommen. 

Es sprach der alte Energieberater! :q 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## susi-knalltüte (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Es geht allmählich auf die Laichzeit der Forellen zu, und in der Zeit ist die Haut schleimiger. Selbst nach dem beizen und anschließendem Spülen fühlte sich die Haut noch immer glitschig an.



Moin Siggi,
wenn die Haut noch sehr schleimig ist, dann gönne ich den Fischlein beim Abspülen (sowohl bevor ich sie in die Lake schwimmen schicke als auch danach beim Spülen) ein schönes pures Salz-Peeling. Salz kostet ja nur ein paar cent, und so nehme ich ne gute Handvoll und reibe die Fischhaut ab. So bekommt man gut das Schleimige weg. Hat immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@cliff, siggi, ralf.... 

ich stell mal jetzt ne gewagte theorie auf!  was ist denn, wenns wieder mal ne mischung aus mehreren gründen ist?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jepp,

von Dir als anerkannten Spezialisten hätte ich natürlich eine eindeutigere Aussage erwartet als eine solche `sorry`leicht verschwommene.........................

Ich bin nur Theoretiker, deshalb sind meine Ergebnisse auch nur etwas undifferenziert; 
d.h. so könnte es sein aber vielleicht auch nicht! |uhoh:

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich hatte das auch schon mal, als ich den Deckel des Räucherofens angehoben habe, dass die Forellen und Makrelen, die beim Einhängen fast trocken waren, mittlerweile durch die Poren der Haut wieder mehr Gewebeflüssigkeit ausdünsteten. Die Haut war warm aber auch feucht. 
Später als der Räuchervorgang beendet war, war die Haut der geräucherten Forellen und Makrelen wieder trocken und fast schon sehr hart. Vielleicht hatte ich auch zu viel Feuer gegeben.
Aber weil nichts passiert war, die Fische gut aussahen und auch schmeckten, spielt das beim Räuchern für mich keine Rolle.


Warum soll man darüber Gedanken machen wenn das Ergebnis gelungen ist?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn man es so macht wie Fisch-Wollo beim Kramermarktsumzug im September 2010, dann ist doch alles bestens, der versteht wenigstens das Publikum an den Straßenrändern fürs Fischeräuchern zu begeistern.

Nicht unbedingt für die Straßenränder, aber schon mal für die Nachbarschaft sollten wir unser Räuchern nicht verstecken, schließlich qualmt es doch gewaltig.

.


----------



## sprogoe (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich will nur noch eine Überlegung anstellen, dann sind mir die Ideen auch aus gegangen.

Was ich auf der vorherigen Seite über das Heizen mit Gas und der darin enthaltenen Feuchtigkeit geschrieben habe, kann eigentlich für Räucheröfen nicht gelten, da ja der Garraum von der Gasflamme getrennt ist, also diese Feuchtigkeit nicht zu den Fischen kommen kann. Die Überlegung kam mir heute erst.

Allerdings habe ich in den letzten kalten Tagen noch eine Beobachtung gemacht und zwar beim Kalträuchern von Speck.
Momentan sieht es so aus, daß in dem abgebrannten Sparbrand immer ein Rest von feuchtem Räuchermehl klebt, was aber nichts mit dem R-Mehl zu tun hat, denn es ist absolut trocken und immer das Selbe.
Dieses ist bei etwas höheren Temperaturen nie der Fall, dann verglüht es restlos zu Asche und nichts fühlt sich feucht an.

Wenn das beim Sparbrand so ist, wäre es doch möglich, das beim räuchern in einem gasbetriebenen R-Ofen ähnliches passiert, weil hier doch das R-Mehl nicht auf die Glut gestreut wird, wie beim Beheizen mit Holz und somit auch nicht so stark erhitzt wird. Es schmort doch so mehr oder weniger vor sich hin und nimmt eventuell dabei Feuchtigkeit aus der einströmenden Frischluft auf und gibt sie auch wieder ab, wenn die sich weiterfressende Glut die Feuchtigkeit verdampft.
Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Fachmann, aber alle Betroffenen können sich ja mal die von mir genannten Möglichkeiten durch den Kopf gehen lassen und wenn einer die richtige Erklärung findet soll er sie uns bloß mitteilen, damit wir alle davon provitieren.

Also, nicht verzweifeln #q 
strengt die kleinen grauen Gehirnzellen ordentlich an und teilt uns Eure Meinung mit.

Schöne Grüße von Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Moin Siggi,
> wenn die Haut noch sehr schleimig ist, dann gönne ich den Fischlein beim Abspülen (sowohl bevor ich sie in die Lake schwimmen schicke als auch danach beim Spülen) ein schönes pures Salz-Peeling. Salz kostet ja nur ein paar cent, und so nehme ich ne gute Handvoll und reibe die Fischhaut ab. So bekommt man gut das Schleimige weg. Hat immer gut funktioniert.



Hallo susi-knalltüte,

das mit dem Salz habe ich selber auch schon oft gemacht. allerdings meistens nur bei "schleimigen Burschen" wie Brassen oder Schleien.
Bei den Forellen ist das meistens nicht nötig, da sie nach dem Ausnehmen, Spülen und Beizen nach dem nochmaligen spülen keine Schleimreste mehr hatten.
Daher denke ich, daß die Fische sich in der kalten Jahreszeit oder während der Laichzeit einfach zum Schutz eine dickere Schleimschicht zulegen.
Ich kläre das am kommenden Samstag am Forellenteich mal mit dem Besitzer ab, da dieser ein gelernter Fischwirt ist.

Dennoch finde ich es gut, daß Du den Tip mit dem Salz eingestellt hast, sicher gibt es einige Boardies, denen er weiterhilft.

Schöne Grüße von Siggi


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Den Tip mit dem Salz hat mein Vater auch bei Aalen vor dem Räuchern angewand. Damit sollte man den Schleim besser abbekommen. Hatte ich aber schon wieder vergessen. Ist ja schon 30 Jahre her......


----------



## Tulpe2 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Den Tip mit dem Salz hat mein Vater auch bei Aalen vor dem Räuchern angewand. Damit sollte man den Schleim besser abbekommen. .....




Ich "schmeiß" Aale in sauberen, feinen "Buddelkastensand" - 2x abstreifen und sauber sind sie.
Natürlich vor dem Ausnehmen ordentlich waschen!


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Als wir Netzreusen zum Aalfang stellen konnten (schon lange nicht mehr erlaubt und es hätte sich auch nicht gelohnt), haben wir die Aale in Holzkisten im Wasser gehältert. 
Nach dem Schlachten und Ausnehmen wurden sie in Sägemehl gelegt und durch mehrmaliges Abstreifen mit dem Sägemehl vom Schleim befreit.
Mit anderen Fischen geht das sicher auch so gut!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> sprogoe;3215917]Ich will nur noch eine Überlegung anstellen, dann sind mir die Ideen auch aus gegangen.
> 
> Was ich auf der vorherigen Seite über das Heizen mit Gas und der darin enthaltenen Feuchtigkeit geschrieben habe, kann *eigentlich für Räucheröfen nicht gelten, da ja der Garraum von der Gasflamme getrennt ist*, also diese Feuchtigkeit nicht zu den Fischen kommen kann. Die Überlegung kam mir heute erst.
> Schöne Grüße von Sigg


Aber das ist nicht so, jedenfalls bei den meisten Räucheröfen, die mit einem Gasbrenner betrieben werden.
Rein optisch auf den ersten Blick sind Garraum und Gasflamme getrennt, aber nur auf den ersten Blick. Direkt über dem Gasbrennerraum ist ein sogenanntes Lochblech mit großen ovalen Löchern, die im ersten Abschnitt des Räuchervorganges dafür sorgen, dass die Hitze des Gasbrenners die darüber hängenen Fische zunächst einmal gar werden lassen.

In Schräglage darüber ist das Abtropfblech, aber das "versperrt" auch nicht die Hitze, die nach oben in den Garraum dringen soll, denn dies Blech ist schmaler als der Querschnitt des Ofens.

Ich denke auch, dass das Ergebnis, ein gut geräuchertes und wohlschmeckenedes Lebensmittel, entscheidend ist und deshalb mache ich mir auch nicht soviel Gedanken.....



Bei diesem Bild sind wir schon bei der 2. Phase, denn dort liegt bereits die Räuchermehlpfanne auf dem Lochblech.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Warum Fische während des Räucherns plötzlich "schwitzen", haben wir ja doch nicht ausreichend klären können. Vielleicht gibt es doch verschiedene Gründe.


Hat schon mal jemand Plattfische wie Flundern und Schollen im Stück geräuchert?
Ich habe das mal im letzten Jahr ausprobiert und das Ergebnis war doch recht schmackhaft. Weil die Eingeweide gleich hinter dem Kiemenbogen anfangen, sieht das Ausnehmen und Waschen so einfach aus, ist es aber nicht, weil es darunter noch einen Beutel gibt, in dem Fischeier sich befunden haben und die müssen natürlich auch raus.
Und noch was: Schneidet Ihr vor dem Räuchern auch noch die Kiemen weg oder lasst Ihr die bei den Fischen, wenn sie geräuchert werden und gibt es dann Geschmacksbeeinträchtigungen?


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

klar räuchere ich auch plattfische am stück, spieße sie einfach auf meine einlegestange und fertig. spare ich die hakenputzerei danach ;-)
die "beutel" pople ich einfach aus, wenn ich nicht mit dem finger meiner "pranken" reinkomme, dann eben mit nem griff von nem teelöffel, den ich beim ausnehmen von fischen sowieso meistens dabei habe, um die reste von blut, eingeweide, schwimmblase o.ä. von der mittelgräte zu kratzen.
kiemen schneide ich nicht weg, ich reiße sie aus. auch wenn es minimal ist, in den kiemen befinden sich beim fisch die meisten schadstoffe. und da bestimmte vorgänge auch während und nach dem einfrieren weiter gehen, sind mir diese grobmotorisch anmutenden reißerchen nicht zu viel.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

...in den Kiemen soviel Schadstoffe?


Na gut, dann sollten sie eigentlich raus sein, wobei das auch bei den Platten nicht ganz einfach ist zumindestens nicht so "gemütlich". Das Herauskratzen mit einem Löffel entlang der Gräte kenne ich auch, damit auch die letzten Teile der Niere oder die dünne Haut, die sie umgibt, herausgeschabt wird.
Flunder und Scholle könnte man doch sicher besser braten, bei den Schwanzstücken vom Heilbutt würde ich eher sagen, das ist Räucherware!


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Und noch was: Schneidet Ihr vor dem Räuchern auch noch die Kiemen weg oder lasst Ihr die bei den Fischen, wenn sie geräuchert werden und gibt es dann Geschmacksbeeinträchtigungen?[/QUOTE]

Ja, ich schneide die Kiemen bei jeder Fischart sofort beim Ausnehmen raus, egel ob es einfach wie bei Forellen ist, oder mit etwas Arbeit verbunden, wie bei den Platten.
Ich habe einmal aus Unwissenheit Forellen mit Kiemen geräuchert (hängend im R-Schrank). 
Weißt Du, wie häßlich es aussieht, wenn sich ein dunkler, fast schwarzer Streifen eingetrockneten Blutes sich auf beiden Seiten der Fische fast über die ganze Länge zieht?
Versaut die ganze schöne Optik eines ansonsten wunderschönen Produktes.

Schöne Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Genau das habe ich auch schon festgestellt, wenn man nicht gleich die Kiemen entfernt - ein langer schmutzig-brauner Streifen, der bis zu den Schwanzflossen ziehen kann.

Also Kiemen unbedingt entfernen, auch wenn man z.B. Makrelen als ganzen Fisch räuchern möchte.

Ansonsten Plattfische, die sehen nicht nur lecker geräuchert aus, sondern schmecken auch prima!

N.B. :Zur Zeit werden hier gerade Schollen angeboten, denn nicht jeder kann sie z.Z,. irgendwie mit einer Angelrute an Land ziehen, das Kg (mit Kopf und nicht ausgenommen) für 6,90 EUR - 
wäre ja wieder ein Grund, um den Räucherofen anzuschmeissen!


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schollen und Flundern können problemlos geräuchert werden, schmecken auch sehr gut und lassen sich auf dem Teller auch gut "sortieren", wobei man die Mittelgräte leicht entfernen kann, um an das geräucherte Fleisch zu kommen.
Ich würde die (Platt)-Fische immer mit einem Doppelhaken aufhängen, bei den Heilbuttschwänzen reicht es, wenn man eine Räucherstange quer durchschiebt, allerdings sollte insbesondere dann die Haut auch wirklich trocken sein. Sie müssten dann auch mindestens eine Stunde bei leichter Temperatur, also Flamme, im Räucherofen hängen.


Also ruhig mal ausprobieren, wenn man sie günstig erwerben kann!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut, ist das ja nicht wahrhaftig die Zeit, um sich am Forellenteich einige Fische zu angeln und die Schleien beissen frühestens auch erst ab Mitte März auf ein Rotwurmbündel.

Ich denke auch, wenn man nichts mehr im Frost hat, sollte man, wenn man gerne räuchern möchte, auf den Handel zurückgreifen.

Da wären Schollen oder Flundern, zur Zeit günstig angeboten, doch eine Lösung, aber auch Forellen aus dem Handel wären nicht verkehrt. Und dann noch: Makrelen werden das ganze Jahr über als TK-Ware angeboten.

Wer´s salziger mag: Salzheringe wären auch zu haben, allerdings sollten sie 24 Stunden gewässert werden, das Wasser mehrmals wechseln - sie gelten als "hartgesalzen", also 20 g Salz in 100 g Fischgewebewasser.

Zum Vergleich: Der Bückling hat nur 3 % und Sprotten haben nur 2 %. Darum sollten Salzheringe gewässert werden, um den Salzgehalt wieder herabzusetzen.

Wäre mal ein Versuch wert und vielleicht berichtet mal einer der Räucherfreunde hier, die mitschreiben oder mitlesen.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Karauschenjäger;3220695]Moin,
> 
> wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut, ist das ja nicht wahrhaftig die Zeit, um sich am Forellenteich einige Fische zu angeln und die Schleien beissen frühestens auch erst ab Mitte März auf ein Rotwurmbündel.


 
Auf Schleien im Räucherofen freue ich mich auch, wenn ich in diesem Frühjahr mal wieder einige an den Haken bekomme, schmecken echt legger!
Bei Aalen die Kiemen entfernen, ist schlecht möglich. Ich drücke die Kiemen immer sehr stark zusamen, so dass sie ziemlich blutleer werden und beim Räuchern kein Blutstreifen auf der Haut zu sehen ist. Ein Freund hängt sie deshalb immer anderesherum auf.

Wer nicht räuchert, versäumt echt was!


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Kaum ist die Karausche im Urlaub, ist keiner mehr da der Räuchert. Gibt es keine Boardies die zur Zeit räuchern?


----------



## volkerm (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jochen,

bei den Wassertemperaturen fehlt- zumindest bei mir- eine wesentlich Komponente zum Räuchern.
Gas und Mehl sind es nicht...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Kaum ist die Karausche im Urlaub, ist keiner mehr da der Räuchert. Gibt es keine Boardies die zur Zeit räuchern?



Hey Jochen,

Ich! ich räucher wie verrückt und habe noch gestern 26 "Forellenschlaviener" geräuchert.

Die waren schneller in meiner Nachbarschaft verschwunden, wie ich gucken konnte. Blieb kein einziger für mich.

Die Frage wurde von einigen in den Raum gestellt; "wann räuchern Sie wieder?"

Weißte jetzt, was los ist?

Außerdem liegen bei mir noch 5,5 kg Bauch- und Rückenspeck im "Pökelschlaf".

Aber Du hast recht, es berichtet ja keiner mehr, träumen alle wohl von besseren Zeiten?

Schau doch mal in threat "Probleme mit Selbstbautonne", stehen paar Berichte von meinen letzten Aktivitätan drin.

Es grüßt Dich Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin Jochen,
> 
> bei den Wassertemperaturen fehlt- zumindest bei mir- eine wesentlich Komponente zum Räuchern.
> Gas und Mehl sind es nicht...
> ...



Hallo Volker,

ich glaube eher, daß liegt an Deinem inneren Schweinehund.

Fische kommen nicht nach Dir zu Hause, die mußte schon am Wasser abholen. Schlechtes Angelwetter gibt es nicht!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## volkerm (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Siggi,

Du kennst die Beißfrequenz von Meerforellen bei 1 Grad in der Ostsee?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi,
> 
> Du kennst die Beißfrequenz von Meerforellen bei 1 Grad in der Ostsee?
> 
> ...



Hallo Volker,

pardon, aber ich wußte nicht, daß Du hier von diesen edlen Salmonieden sprichst.

Dann kann ich Deine momentane Passivietät sehr gut verstehen. 
Ich habe ja hier, weit ab von solchen tollen Schuppenträgern nur die Möglichkeit, auf ganz normal poplige Forellen zu fischen und das tue ich auch, solange irgend eine eisfreie Wasserfläche zur Verfügung steht.

Schöne Grüße und baldiges Petri heil von Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Kaum ist die Karausche im Urlaub, ist keiner mehr da der Räuchert. Gibt es keine Boardies die zur Zeit räuchern?



Du hast Recht Jochen, 

man muß mal wieder daran erinnern, daß wir alle heiß auf weitere Berichte sind, denn sonst geht es den trheat´s wie den Menschen:

*Irgendwann schlafen sie ein!*|schlaf:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## teddy- (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@gpsjunkie

bei mir liegt es daran das ich ein schön wetter räuchermensch bin #6


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich hab schon "ein wenig" geräuchert.
Nur über das "Wie" hatte ich mich ja schon ausgelassen. 
Wieder das gleiche schreiben wollt ich auch nicht.

PS: etwas über 4 Kg (Schweine-) Filet und 2 große Forellen(-filets) haben an den letzten beiden Wochenenden den Weg in den (Kalt-) Rauch gefunden.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nen Abend!

Manchmal ist das "WIE" doch schon ganz interessant, auch wenn man darüber schon mal geschrieben hat!

Melde mich zurück aus 14 Tagen Sonne (mit Wolken) aus Lanzarote. Übrigens gibt es dort auch eine Fischräucherei in Yaiza, die von deutschen Residenten bewirtschaftet wird. 
Die Lachse kommen aber auch aus Norwegen aus Zuchtanstalten.

Und große Überrraschung - beim Buffet gab nicht nur eingelegte Sardinen und jeden Abend unterschiedlichen gegrillten Fisch, sondern auch mehrmals Pfeffermakrelen-Filets und (kaltgeräucherte) Brados - beides schmeckte lecker!

So - einigen Fisch habe ich noch im Frost, das muss noch in den Ofen, aber die Temperaturen draußen #d , hätte es nicht ein weinig wärmer sein können?


.


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, willkommen im Winter.....


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> teddy-;3231843]@gpsjunkie
> 
> bei mir liegt es daran das ich ein schön wetter räuchermensch bin #6


....bin ich eigentlich auch, obwohl ich auch schon bei 0 Grad zum Spinnfischen gegangen bin ....  aber für mich schmeckt geräucherter Fisch im Winter genauso gut wie Grünkohl (letzteren würde ich im Sommer  nicht ´runter kriegen!).
Darum ist der Winter eigentlich die bevorzugte Räucherzeit!

@ Jochen:

Jo, danke, ich hatte wirklich gehofft, wenn wir wieder kommen, dass dann annehmbare Temperaturen herrschen würden   - aber egal, mit einem 9,5 KW-Gasbrenner im Räucherofen ist das kein Problem, die nötige Hitze hinzukriegen und zu halten.

Es soll also in den nächsten Tagen wieder angehen - schauen wir mal, was gewünscht wird: 
Forellen und Schollen *oder* Pfeffermakrelen-Filets!?

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*
W  I  N  T  E  R* 


das sollte doch die beste Zeit sein, um Frisch-Geräuchertes noch ganz warm aus dem Ofen zu holen und zu vertilgen!

Man verzeihe mir diesen geschilderten Vorgang, hört sich etwas profan an, ich weiss, aber obwohl ich gerade aus der Urlaubswärme mit 22 Grad + komme, wird es Mittwoch morgen wieder soweit sein:

Meine Regierung hat sich entschieden, die Makrelenfilets im Gefierschrank sollen dezimiert werden, also Pfeffermakrelen und eine Lachsseite soll für die Abwechslung sorgen!

Also ein Appell an alle, die noch auf milderes Wetter warten:
Wir fangen  einfach mal an!

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Stimmt, eigentlich ist Winter eine gute Jahreszeit, um Fisch zu räuchern und natürlich auch, um geräucherte zu verzehren.
Ein paar Forellen habe ich auch noch eingefroren und dies sollten auch mal langsam in den Rauch kommen.
Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Makrelenfilets von Karauschenjäger, die sehen wirklich lecker aus. Schade, dass es kein Geschmacks-IT hier gibt, das wäre doch noch was.
Da dürfen wir doch mal gespannt auf die Bilder sein, denn man lernt doch immer noch was dazu!

Ich freu mich schon auf den März, wenn es hoffentlich wärmer wird, denn dann sind die Schleien dran, erstmal mit einem Rotwurmbündel am haken und dann im Räucherofen.


----------



## teddy- (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

recht habt ihr ja ich sag mal 4-5crad bei sonnenschein dann gehts bei mir auch wieder los

mitte märz ist es so weit:vik:hoffe ich brauch platz im kühler


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Selbstgefangene Fische wie die Schleien von Poppelsdorfer schmecken natürlich am besten, wenn sie dann noch "vergoldet" werden!

Aber nicht jeder, der räuchern möchte, hatte noch welche im Frost wie teddy-.

Im Winter werden* Heringe als TK-Ware* ausgenommen oder nicht ausgenommen, mit oder ohne Kopf, günstig angeboten.

Nun könnte man die Heringe auch braten und sauer einlegen, aber natürlich auch über Nacht in eine Salzlake legen oder auftauen und am nächsten Morgen trocken einsalzen, wie es ein Freund immer mit allen seinen Fischen macht - er schwört drauf! Auf jeden Fall auch räuchern, denn die Heringe werden nicht nur gar sondern auch goldgelb!

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich den (selbstgefangenen) Schleihering geräuchert, der gar nicht soviel Temperatur braucht und zu einem zartfleischigen, mildgesalzenem Räucherfisch und von allen gerne gegessen wird.

Übrigens BÜCKLINGE - das sind Heringe, meistens die dicken aus Norwegen, die nicht ausgenommen sind und mit Eingeweiden zusammen geräuchert werden.

Versucht es doch mal!

.


----------



## teddy- (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@karauschenjäger

da hab ich ein einwand |kopfkrat heringe sollte man nur 4-5 stunden in die salzlake geben zumindest kenn ich das so


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> @karauschenjäger
> 
> da hab ich ein einwand |kopfkrat heringe sollte man nur 4-5 stunden in die salzlake geben zumindest kenn ich das so



Jo, kann hinkommen, 

kommt auch natürlich immer drauf an, wie das Verhältnis Wasser : Salz in der Lake ist. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte ich die (kleinen) Schleiheringe auch nur morgens trocken gesalzen, wobei die Filets auch gar nicht so dick waren. Dass ist dann ähnlich wie bei den Makrelenfilets, die sogar nur mit dem Salzstreuer Bekanntschaft machen, der Salzgehalt für unseren Geschmack ausreicht, ist klar, denn durch das Salz und die verschiedenen Pfeffermischungen merkt man später beim Verzehr gar nicht, ob das Salz auch wirklich tief in das Fleisch eingedrungen ist.

Kieler Sprotten sind auch keine Heringe, sondern nur heringsähnlich. Sie werden auch nur dort gefangen, Hauptfangzeit von November bis März. Die Kleinheringe, die mitgefangen werden, laufen dann unter der Händlerbezeichnung "Sprottbückling". Heringe, die man ausnimmt und spaltet, werden gerne später kaltgeräuchert und dann sind das die Brados, die ziemlich teuer in den Fischgeschäften sind.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,
die gewerblichen Räuchereien z.B. im Fischereihafen von Cuxhaven, da war ich im letzten Jahr im Urlaub,  ziehen die Heringe zum Trocknen und anschliessendem Räuchern durch den Unterkiefer auf Stangen ein und hängen die Stangen  dann in den Ofen. Da fällt auch kein einziger Fisch runter, obwohl so ein Bückling ja nicht ausgenommen wurde und ein kompletter Fisch ist. Nun wird er lange getrocknet. Also, er hat schon ein gewisses Gewicht und ist schwerer als jede ausgenommene Portionsforelle.Übrigens schmecken Bücklinge auch leicht bitter, hängt wohl mit den Innereien, die im Fisch geblieben und mitgeräuchert wurden, zusammen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Poppelsdorfer schrieb:


> ...Übrigens schmecken Bücklinge auch leicht bitter, hängt wohl mit den Innereien, die im Fisch geblieben und mitgeräuchert wurden, zusammen.



Die Galle läuft durch die Wärme teilweise aus bzw. platzt ... |kopfkrat |uhoh: #d


----------



## sprogoe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn ich mir sagen lassen muß, daß es mir als Privatmann vom Gesetzgeber; sprich Lebensmittelgesetz her verboten ist, meinen Räucherfisch zum Verkauf anzubieten, ich aber gleichzeitig höre, daß heute noch von gewerblichen Betrieben; wie im Mittelalter; Räucherfisch verkauft wird, der vorher nicht ausgenommen wurde, dann läuft mir selbst die Galle über.

Ich sage nur "Mahlzeit".  

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das mit den Bücklingen hat halt Tradition; wir können uns das als Privat-Räucherer aussuchen, ob wir den Hering mit oder ohne Innereien in den Räucherofen hängen wollen.
Ich plädiere natürlich auf jeden Fall für das Räuchern von ausgenommenen Fischen, die vollständig von innen von so Dingen wie die Nieren, die entlang der Hauptgräte verläuft, gesäubert wird.
Aber es gibt eben auch eine Menge Fischliebhaber, die gerne mal einen Bückling ganz filigran zerlegen und auf dem Teller mundgerecht zubereiten. Es gibt genug Leute, die können gar nicht einen solchen Fisch richtig zerlegen; einige hatten schon Probleme, beim Mittagstisch eine Forelle nach Müllerin Art sicher und schnell aufzuteilen.

Sachen gibts .......


----------



## susi-knalltüte (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

|laola:
* 
50.000* *Klicks sind geklickt!*



_50.000 Klicks....= 50.000 sec.= 833,33 Minuten= 13,89 Stunden "nur" 
angeklickt._

Das sind allein *13,89 Stunden* nur einmal auf den Thread klicken, legt 
man je Klick eine Sekunde zugrunde.  #6
Damit ist der Gasbrenner-Thread zum Dauerbrenner geworden und steht ganz 
oben an zweiter Stelle der Klickliste im Forum Räuchern. :vik:
Und es sind mindestens ebenso viele Infos, die wir uns alle gemeinsam 
dadurch selber erklickt haben! :q
Also, laßt uns fröhlich weiterklicken, Infos austauschen, diskutieren 
und uns gegenseitig mit tollen Fotos unserem Hobby weiter "einheizen"! 
Cliff, leg doch noch ein lecker Bildchen von Deinen gepfefferten 
Makrelen oben´drauf und mach uns den Mund wässrig auf mehr!!!  :z
Auch an dieser Stelle nochmals ein *FETTES *Merci :k
an unseren Thread-Vater GPS-Junkie, Makrelen-Cliff, Tulpe-2, Poppelsdorfer und alle, von denen wir so viel Interessantes aus Theorie und Praxis lernen durften! |znaika:
Haltet uns weiterhin mit Euren Ideen und Anregungen auf dem Laufenden und animiert uns zum Nachahmen, Ausprobieren und Selbermachen!

Auf die nächsten 50.000!* Laßt die Öfen qualmen!!!
* 
|jump:

*Klick Klick*

*Klick

#:    |pfisch: :s   #w   :a
*


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*


Jo   50 000 Klicks    das ist doch schon was!*  :vik:

Damit ist der Thread der (derzeit) erfolgreichste im Anglerboard, der sich mit dem Räuchern rund um den Fisch beschäftigt!

Das hätte der Threat-Ersteller* gpsjunkie* bestimmt nicht geahnt, dass im Anschluss an seine doch so harmlose Frage *über 1300* Beiträge und Anmerkungen zu diesem Thema hier geschrieben worden sind.

Und das* Susi-Knalltüte *dieses Ereignis schon so früh am Morgen, oder doch noch mitten in der Nacht, lobend kommentiert, 
hat mich besonders gefreut.

Jo, wir sollten weitermachen und uns austauschen, denn jeder trägt etwas dazu bei, wenn es heisst:

 Heute wird geräuchert!



.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin!

Na ja, 
ich habe natürlich auch mal auf die Anzahl der Klicks geschielt, aber dass die 
50 000 so schnell zusammen gekommen sind, damit habe ich auch nicht gerechnet.


Finde ich schon prima, dass Lob von meinen beiden Vorschreibern, denke auch, dass vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Lob dazu kommt, wobei sich das sicherlich nur allgemein auf diesen Thread bezieht und nicht auf einzelne Personen gemünzt ist. 

Wir haben bekanntlich alle etwas davon, wenn wir unsere Erfahrungen hier schreiben, weil man auch aus seinen Fehlern bei der Fischzubereitung und beim Räuchern lernen kann.
*
Also meine freundliche Aufforderung:*

Auch weiterhin in die Tasten kloppen, Fotos einstellen und Hinweise geben, dann wird das auch in Zukunft etwas mit dem Fischeräuchern.


*Also wie Susi-Knalltüte schon schrieb: Lasst die Öfen qualmen!*


----------



## teddy- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

kann mir einer mal ein tip geben |kopfkrat

in letzter zeit war mein fisch öfter zu salzig kann das am salz liegen habe mir extra kochsalz küchensalz besorgt aber auch da habe ich das problem 

ich bin sogar schon auf 5% runtergegangen dann hab ich das salz in 1liter aufgelöst und das restliche wasser aufgekippt ich nimm immer so etwa 3liter wasser 

mit gewürzen hab ich es dann noch einmal kurz aufgekocht und abkühlen lassen (ohne fisch):q

jetzt bin ich schon an der überlegeung mein fisch nur noch 4 stunden einzulegen aber das kann ja nicht die lösung sein ihr legt ihn ja auch 12stunden ein

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 
gruß stepahn


----------



## susi-knalltüte (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Teddy,
Wieviel Gramm Kochsalz löst Du denn in 3 Litern Wasser auf?
Legst Du die Fischlein frisch ein oder sind sie noch gefroren? Gefrorene Fische brauchen nicht so lange in der Lake zu schwimmen wie frische.
Und....um welchen Fisch handelt es sich denn bei Dir???


----------



## teddy- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moinmoin

naja bei 3liter 150g 

ich tau sie vorher auf 

hauptsächlich aal


----------



## teddy- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

mir fällt grad ein es könnte sein das die fische noch nicht ganz aufgetaut sind wenn ich sie reinlege


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ne,

macht doch nichts - meine Fische sind alle eingefroren und tauen langsam in der Salzlake auf.

Ich habe zwar immer Farmaale ausgenommen um die 250 gr das Stück, aber die tauen auch in 8 Liter Wasser mit einem Päckchen Salz 500 gr über Nacht in 10 Stunden auf und sind nach Beendigung des Räucherns genau richtig gesalzen.

Wenn Deine Aale zu klein sind, nehmen sie auch sehr schnell das Salz auf und könnten versalzen sein. Vielleicht einmal eine kürzere Dauer einplanen, also morgen in die Lake und nachmittags räuchern.

Kürzlich hatte ich Forellen zusammen mit einem großen Pangasius-Filet über Nacht in der Salzlake gelassen und das Filet war ungenießbar und total versalzen. Die Forellen waren in Ordnung und schmeckten gut.

Mein Freund schwört auf Trocken salzen, also vor dem Räuchern aussen und innen mit Salz einreiben, 1 - 2 Stunden liegenlassen und dann mit klaren kaltem Wasser abwaschen.

Nun ist doch alles klar oder?

.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> mir fällt grad ein es könnte sein das die fische noch nicht ganz aufgetaut sind wenn ich sie reinlege



Vielleicht liegt es daran? Die Salzmenge ist ja schließlich o.k. |kopfkrat
Dann probiere es doch mal mit einer kürzeren "Lakung" aus...
Versuch macht klug... und jeder hat ja auch ein anderes Empfinden für den optimalen Salzgeschmack...
Aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand hier nen Tip...Aale sind nicht gerade mein Lieblingsräucherfisch....


----------



## susi-knalltüte (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



susi-knalltüte schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran? Die Salzmenge ist ja schließlich o.k. |kopfkrat
> Dann probiere es doch mal mit einer kürzeren "Lakung" aus...
> Versuch macht klug... und jeder hat ja auch ein anderes Empfinden für den optimalen Salzgeschmack...
> Aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand hier nen Tip...Aale sind nicht gerade mein Lieblingsräucherfisch....



Kürzere Lakung meinte ich auch bezogen auf den noch (fast?) gefrorenen Aal...


----------



## teddy- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hmm

ausprobieren werd ich es das ding ist halt das ich das problem nicht immer habe naja mal schaun 

danke für die antworten


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So dann habe ich das heute auch gefunden mit den 50.000 Klicks. Nee das habe ich nicht geahnt das es sich hier so zum Dauerbrenner mausert, schon alleine weil ich nicht so der Iron Man im Räuchern bin so wie es unser Cliff hier tut.

Ich danke hier allen die so oft hier geklickt haben und ich hoffe das die vielen stillen Leser dieses Threads einige Tipps von unseren Hauptberuflichen Räucherer für sich erhaschen konnten.

Ich für meinen Tei habe schon den Boden meines Ofens gepimt und dank unserem User sprogoe kommt als nächstes ein Regelbares 100mm Abluftrohr anstelle des Serienmässigen 40mm Loch. Damit meine Fische auch mal so schön Gülden werden wie die hier gezeigten. Wäre doch gelacht. Schliesslich gehts es bald wieder auf Hering und Makrele.

Dann noch ne Bitte an alle die hier lesen und wenig bis nichts schreiben: Auch eure Bilder sind hier gerne gesehen und wer nicht weiss wie das mit den Bildern geht, kurze Mail an mich und ich stelle die dann hier ein.


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin, Ihr "Stinker",

ich gratuliere natürlich auch!!!#6#h

Das gebündelte Fachwissen ist sicherlich in keinem, z. Zt. erhältlichen Spezialbuch zu bekommen. 
Auch sowas sollte man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. |bigeyes|kopfkrat   
Wenn unser (Selbst)verteidigungsminister hier im AB unterwegs wäre hätte er sicher seine Doktorarbeit über's Räuchern geschrieben bzw. schreiben lassen!!! 
Weiter so, es erfreut die Seele.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Morgen früh soll es denn losgehen:

Mal schauen, ob ich noch etwas verlernt habe seit meinem Urlaub, denn es sollen wieder Pfeffermakrelen-Filets und eine Lachsseite veredelt werden. 

Die Pfeffermakrelen-Filets werden unmittelbar vor dem Garen und Räuchern trocken gesalzen, ganz einfach mit einem Salzstreuer, und die die 400 gr schwere Lachsseite wird für eine Stunde von beiden Seiten mit Salz eingerieben und dann wieder abgespült, das dürfte reichen.

Morgen früh sollen die Temperaturen hier im Nordwesten über NULL sein, hoffentlich - sonst stehe ich mit einem Wintermantel da draußen unterm Carport!

Natürlich mache ich auch Fotos, aber geschmacks- und/oder Geruchs-IT gibt es leider noch nicht.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Morgen früh räuchern ?

Na, da darf man doch gespannt auf den Bericht und die Fotos sein!


So, ich begebe mich trotz Bayern München gg. Inter Mailand ins Bett!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*2 Grad Plus - genau die richtige Temperatur zum Räuchern!*


Heute morgen sollten 24 Makrelenfilets und eine Lachseite vergoldet werden. Darüber hatte ich ja schon mal etwas geschrieben und auch heute hat sich nicht viel geändert. Was sich geändert hat, sind nur die Gewürzmischungen , die auf die Filets heute morgen gestreut wurden - da probiere doch einige aus.

Wie die Lachsseite heissgeräuchert aussehen wird, weiß ich noch, das wird sich erst noch herausstellen - beim Räuchern ist Geduld gefragt. Jedenfalls wurde sie trocken gesalzen. Der Gasbrenner (ohne Zündsicherung) ist ausgestellt und in der Pfanne über den Brenner schmullt das Buchenmehl so vor sich hin. Es räuchert also noch .......

Für susi-knalltüte: Ich konnte aber nicht an mich halten und habe schon ein Stück Pfeffermakrele probiert - ein Genuss - wird Zeit, dass Du Dich daran wagst!


.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> moinmoin
> 
> naja bei 3liter 150g
> 
> ...



Moin Teddy,

vielleicht liegt es auch daran, aus welchem Gewässer Deine Aale kommen, Süß- oder Salzwasser?

Ich habe mal zu Zeiten, als es noch eine innerdeutsche Grenze gab, Aale aus der Weser verarbeitet.
Die brauchte man fast gar nicht zu salzen, weil das Wasser der Weser zu diesen Zeiten 3 x mehr Salzgehalt hatte, als die Nordsee.
Selbst als Brataal normal gesalzen und gepfeffert schmeckten sie richtiggehend salzig,

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Zeiten, als die Werra aus den DDR-Kalibergwerken die ungeheure Salzlast in die Weser transportierte, sind lange vorbei....

In der Nordsee werden nur ganz selten Aale als Beifang beim Seezungen- oder Schollenfang aus dem Netz an Bord gehievt; ich habe mal so eine Nachtfahrt auf einem Fischkutter mitgemacht. Was ich mitnehmen durfte, waren damals Stinte, die wollte der Skipper auch nicht!

Also werden es ganz normale Süßwasseraale sein, möglicherweise ziemlich dünn und die sind ruckzuck durchgängig mit Salz "verfüllt" - da muss man genauso behutsam mit Salz vorgehen wie ich mit meinen Pfeffermakrelen - nur der Salzstreuer wird da aktiv!

.


----------



## teddy- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ich angel sie hauptsächlich in der elbe und so dünn sind sie eigendlich nicht in der elbe der beste räucheraal für mich ist so etwa 55-65 cm 

wie brät ihr den denn aal als ich mal ein großen 80cm aal gebraten hab war der richtig fest für mich ungeniesbar ist das immer so beim braten oder hatte ich ihn zu lange in der pfanne

ohh nichträucherfrage :q


----------



## susi-knalltüte (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Für susi-knalltüte: Ich konnte aber nicht an mich halten und habe schon ein Stück Pfeffermakrele probiert - ein Genuss - wird Zeit, dass Du Dich daran wagst!
> .



Hhhhmmmmm! Deine Bilder duften schon beim Angucken! #6
Magst Du mir mal kurz rüberbeamen, wie Du die Pfeffermakrelchen so genau vorbereitest, damit ich als Makreneräucheranfängerin auch soooo schöne Ergebnisse bieten kann? :k Wie salzen (Trockensalzen mit dem Streuer....aber....viel oder wenig?, wielange einstreuseln, wann abwaschen, trocknen, wie lange garen, räuchern, bei welchen Temperaturen....)....|bigeyes
inzwischen muß man ja schon richtig lange sich durch die Beiträge hindurchlesen, da brauchen wir bald ein Inhaltsverzeichnis 
Ich will nämlich jetzt auch mal loslegen!!!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Brataale sind meistens die kleineren, die auch geräuchert als "Bundaale" verkauft werden.

Die Aale werden ausgenommen, auch ganz hinten den Nierenfortsatz entfernen, dann am Nacken von innen durch einen Schnitt bis auf die Aussenhaut durchtrennt, anschließend wird der Kopf nach hinten umgebogen und durch kräftiges Ziehen kommt der Aal aus seinem "Mantel".

Den Aal in passende Stücke schneiden, mit Salz und Pfeffer nach Gusto bestreuen und in Weizenmehl wenden. Dann in die heiße Bratpfanne, in der schon Butter geschmolzen ist, legen und je nach Bedarf ca. 10 Minuten braten. Dann sollte er goldbraum sein - dazu wird warmer Speck-Kartoffelsalat (das ist der ohne Majonaise) gereicht.

Übrigens - Brataale kann man auch in die Hand nehmen und sinnig um die Gräte herum abknabbern!

.


----------



## teddy- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

danke für die anleitung das werde ich auf jeden fall noch mal probieren

abknabbern tu ich sie am liebsten #6


----------



## sprogoe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Brataale sind meistens die kleineren, die auch geräuchert als "Bundaale" verkauft werden.
> 
> Die Aale werden ausgenommen, auch ganz hinten den Nierenfortsatz entfernen, dann am Nacken von innen durch einen Schnitt bis auf die Aussenhaut durchtrennt, anschließend wird der Kopf nach hinten umgebogen und durch kräftiges Ziehen kommt der Aal aus seinem "Mantel".
> 
> ...



sehr gut beschrieben, Cliff,

da gibt es nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen.

Ich selber habe nur einmal Brataal selbst gemacht, wie gesagt, aus der Weser und die wurden im Wohnwagen gebraten.

Allerdings habe ich mal Urlaub an der Eider gemacht, da gab es in einem Lokal Brataal "zum sattessen".

Finde ich eigentlich sehr lecker mit ner kühlen "Blonden" (Flasche Bier).

Ich könnte schon wieder..........lecker essen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

Du kannst mich ja mal zum Angeln und anschließendem Brataalessen einladen :q .

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man, wie leer so eine Tulpe´sche Alu-Grillschale aussieht, wenn man gestattet, dass Frauen in den Ofen reinschauen dürfen. Meine LAG und meine Nachbarin waren so neugierig..................


Die Makrelenfilets werden über  Nacht in einem gekühlten Raum aufgetaut, dann morgens unter klarem kalten Wasser abgespült, anschließend auf ein mehrlagiges Papier-Küchentuch gelegt und von oben mit einer weiteren dicken Lage trockengetupft.

Anschließend werden die Filets (mäßig) mit einem Salzstreuer bestreut, danach verwende ich weitere Mischungen wie z.B. norwegische Fisch-Gewürzmischungen, setze auch mal die Pfeffermühle ein, vielleicht etwas Knorr Kräuterlinge (macht sich optisch gut) und am Schluss kommen noch ganze Pfeffer- und Senfkörner darauf. Ich hätte hier auch noch getrocknete Zwiebel, die in Wasser zuvor eingeweicht werden und nach dem Zusammendrücken auf die Filets gelegt werden.

Bloß nicht so lange und zu heiss Gas geben - nach spätestens 10 Minuten bei 40 Grad lege ich schon die Räucherschale mit Rosmarinzweigen, oder Wacholder-Abschnitten, auf die Lochplatte, und dann nach 10 weitere Minuten sind die Filets durch - einfach mal ein Stück kosten. Die Filets sind sehr schnell gar - Flamme aus und nur noch Rauch - das war´s!

.


----------



## teddy- (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@siggi

ich habe bei dir gelesen im anderen tröt das du ofenkit benutzt hast bei deinem eigenbauofen der mir übrigens sehr gut gefällt#r 

bekommt man diesen kit im baumarkt und härtet der komplett aus oder bleibt der flexibel


----------



## susi-knalltüte (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Klasse Bilder, , auch die Lachsseite sieht zum Anbeißen aus!!!

Danke für Deine detaillierte Beschreibung, nu müßte ich das auch hinkriegen...

Aber wenn Deine Nachbar(inne)n mal völlig übersättigt sind.....
also....ich würde mich da auch mal aufopfern..... 

Aber Deine Fotos sind eine Folter anzugucken, mit knurrendem Magen... !!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich hoffe bei den leckeren Bildern nur das meine Makrelen dieses Jahr etwas grösser sind als letztes Jahr, damit ich auch solch leckere Filets schneiden kann.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> @siggi
> 
> ich habe bei dir gelesen im anderen tröt das du ofenkit benutzt hast bei deinem eigenbauofen der mir übrigens sehr gut gefällt#r
> 
> bekommt man diesen kit im baumarkt und härtet der komplett aus oder bleibt der flexibel



Hallo Teddy,

den feuerfesten Ofenkitt gibt es im Hagebau. Eine Dose kostet knapp über 3,00 €.
Wenn Du den nicht findest, denke ich, Du kannst auch Auspuffkitt vom Autozubehör nehmen.
Beide härten nach dem Erhitzen vollkommen aus und sind völlig geruchsfrei.

Sobald es etwas wärmer wird, werde ich meine Tonne noch von außen mit feuerfestem Lack in silber veredeln, wird dann auf alle Fälle besser aussehen.

Viele Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei den leckeren Bildern nur das meine Makrelen dieses Jahr etwas grösser sind als letztes Jahr, damit ich auch solch leckere Filets schneiden kann.



Jo, Jochen,

das kriegst Du schon hin, auch wenn die Filets nicht so riesig sind, man darf eben bei diesen relativ kleinen Fischfilets nicht soviel Gas geben, die Filets auch mal wenden, damit sie von allen seiten braun werden. Ich habe da ein bißchen Fingerspitzengefühl entwickelt, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt ist.

Irgendwann merkt man, was man mit seinem Ofen so alles anstellen kann, welche Hitze und welche Zeit die Fische brauchen, um nicht nur gut auszusehen sondern auch zu schmecken.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

hier habe ich noch mal (ich hatte die Batterie schon mal eingestellt) die Gewürze bzw. Gewürzmischungen vorgestellt, die ich immer nehme, nicht alle auf einmal, wenn ich die Makrelenfilets geschmacklich verfeinere.

Man kann auch ganz andere Gewürze verwenden und sollte einfach selbst ausprobieren, was der Familie und dem Räuchermeister am besten schmeckt!

.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Cliff,
magst Du nochmal aufdröseln, welche Gewürze in den bunten Behältern sind? Ich erkenne die Kräuterlinge und (Zitronen?-)Pfeffer  |bigeyes


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Kräuter- und Gewürzmischungen*

Jetzt müsste ich norwegisch oder schwedisch können - sorry, kann ich aber nicht.

Die Norweger und Schweden lieben offensichtlich Gewürzmischungen, die in jeden größerem Food-Shop in Norge zu finden sind. Wir versorgen uns jedes Jahr wieder damit.

*Pepparmix* mit ziemlich viel gemahlenen Pfeffer, Paprika und Salz
*Piffikrydar *mit zig Zutaten
*Hindu Fiskekrydder *mit Pfeffer, Zitronemuskat
*Portland *5 Gewürze mit Zimt, Fenchel, Pfeffer, Anis und Sternanis
*Seafood & Fish* mit Safran, Lemon, Fenchel, Pfeffer und Dill

Aber die Gewürzmischungen müssen n icht sein, es können auch ganz andere verwendet werden. Überdies ist die Aufzählung bestimmt nicht vollständig, denn vieles konnte ich nicht lesen.

.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke Dir für die Mühe, Cliff !!!!

#v


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, gerne und kein Problem,

nur kann ich wirklich nicht einige schwedische (die Gewürzmarke SANTA MARIA kommt aus Schweden) Namen für einzelne Gewürze übersetzen.

Man sollte nur beim Einkauf von Fischgewürzen darauf achten, dass nicht vielleicht ein Anteil von 70 % SALZ enthalten ist. So eine Gewürzmischung gab es dort in Norge auch zu kaufen, Kostenpunkt umgerechnet ca. 3,50 EURO, und das wäre zu teuer für soviel Salz. Das kann man mit dem Salzstreuer einfacher und viel kostengünstiger haben.

Ich denke, dass man in D auch solche oder ähnliche Gewürzmischungen bekommt, die für Filets geeignet sind. Wir nehmen für die Filets aus Norge nie Panade sondern immer nur versch. Gewürzmischungen, saugt nicht soviel Fett auf und schmeckt einfach besser!

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Makrelen-Filets sehen wirklich legger aus, sollte ich auch mal probieren. 
Makrelen als Tiefkühlware gibt es ja das ganze Jahr, habe ich vorhin mal festgestellt, als ich in einem großen Einkaufs-Center zum Wochenend-Einkauf geschickt worden bin.
Gar nicht mal so teuer, so um die 6 EURO das Kilo ausgenommen; denn bis wir wieder welche in der Nordsee oder in Norwegen fangen können, dauert es noch etwas!

Na dann fang ich doch mal mit ein paar Makrelen an, die über Nacht in Salzlake lagen, sind geräuchert doch auch immer sehr schmackhaft und ansehnlich!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, 

Makrelen kann man auch gut mit Forellen zusammen räuchern und natürlich auch vorher in* einer* Salzlake einlegen. Die Makrelen werden meistens auch noch goldgelber als die Forellen. Und - sie sind wirklich das ganze Jahr über zu bekommen, wenn auch als TK-Ware.

Dann aber meistens schon sauber ausgenommen, so dass man sich die Arbeit weitestgehend ersparen kann. Trotzdem noch vorher untersuchen, ob der Fisch sauber ausgenommen wurde und ob auch die Kiemen entfernt wurden, denn sonst gibt es so hässliche braune Streifen während des Erhitzens auf der ansonsten goldgelben Haut der Makrele.

Übrigens sollten die Makrelen und Forellen, wenn man sie zusammen räuchern möchte, ungefähr gleich groß sein - das vereinfacht die Sache. Makrelen werden auch mal über 50 cm lang und rund 1 1/2 kg schwer. Das Fleisch ist stark fetthaltig und deshalb geräuchert eine besondere Delikatesse.

Übrigens - beim Fang glänzt die Haut leuchtendgrünlich, wobei die Färbung in der Fischkiste oder im Fangeimer schnell wieder verschwindet.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Gestern hat ein Vereinskollege seinen neuen Räucherofen, etwa 80 cm hoch, 30 cm breit und tief, mit Fenster und in V2A-Edelstahl, eingeweiht.
Ziemlich spillerig das Teil, fand ich, und da er schon mal einen Räucherofen mit einer Gaskartusche bestückt hat explodieren lassen, durfte er nur noch mit einer Elektroheizung 2500 Watt heizen. zander-ralf kennt den Fall, der Räucherofen damals wurde total zerlegt und von den Forellen wurde nichts mehr gesehen!


Wenn so ein neuer Räucherofen in Betrieb genommen wird, dann sollte bestimmt 2 bis 3-mal trocken, ohne Fische, durchgeheizt werden. Industriefette und sonstige Anhaftungen sollten dabei abgebrannt werden und nicht die Qualität der Fische negativ beeinträchtigen.
Er hatte 4 Forellen eingehängt und die sahen nach dem ersten Räuchern aus wie UNION-Briketts, nur in Fischform. Die kann man nicht essen, denke ich mal so.

Also erst mal den Ofen "ausbrennen" lassen!
Das gilt sicherlich für alle Räucheröfen, selbstgebaute wie gekaufte, oder was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## zander-ralf (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Fisch-Wollo's neuer Ofen!
Den anderen haben ja die Russen im Weltall in Benutzung! 

Einen E-Ofen hatte ich auch schon mal. Der lief erst ganz gut, hatte dann aber eine Macke und das ganze Ding stand unter Strom! |bigeyes
Seit dem nur noch mit Gas + Zündsicherung oder TRO.

Ps.: Die vier Forellen von Wollo sehen ein wenig komisch aus!? |kopfkrat 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## aal60 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Poppelsdorfer schrieb:


> ...
> Also erst mal den Ofen "ausbrennen" lassen!
> Das gilt sicherlich für alle Räucheröfen, selbstgebaute wie gekaufte, oder was haltet Ihr davon?



Ich habe zweimal den Temperaturgang meines Räucherofens ausprobiert um den Temperaturgang auszuprobieren / beobachten.

An den Wänden ergab es eine dünne Patina. Das erstemal hatten die Fische nicht genügend Farbe, aber jetzt ist das Mauerwerk schön geschwärzt und alle klappt super. #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Das ist ja ein Sonntag mit viel Regen ......*

@zander-ralf: Jo, ist seine neueste Errungenschaft!
Er übt aber noch.....

@ aal60: Sieht ja sauber aus, Dein gemauerter Räucherofen, und jetzt glaube ich auch, dass darin rund 60 Forellen passen. 

Kürzlich sagte mir ein Kollege, man müsste den neuen Ofen mit fetten Speck in Betrieb nehmen und ausräuchern lassen, wobei der Speck natürlich als Nahrungsmittel nicht zu gebrauchen wäre. Nur würde sich das Fett an den Wänden des Ofens niedersetzen und fremde Gerüche überdecken #c, so dass man anschliessend auch im Real-Test seine Forellen oder sonstige Fische ohne Bedenken räuchern könnte.

.


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Fisch-Wollo's neuer Ofen!
> Den anderen haben ja die Russen im Weltall in Benutzung!
> 
> Einen E-Ofen hatte ich auch schon mal. Der lief erst ganz gut, hatte dann aber eine Macke und das ganze Ding stand unter Strom! |bigeyes
> ...



ist doch normal, daß Schwänze, die so dicht über dem Feuer hängen, sich nach oben biegen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

ich glaube gar nicht, dass es zander-ralf bei seiner Bemerkung darum ging, ob die Schwänze krumm oder gebogen nach dem Räuchern sind, sondern dass die Forellen (eine Seite vorher) so entsetzlich schwarz waren. Meine Schwänze sind immer gerade, egal wieviel Feuer sie bekommen! 

Na gut, heute gab es wieder Makrelenfilets, diesmal ohne Haut und als Gemüseauflauf, mit Paprika, Zuchini und Tomaten, gehört zwar nicht unbedingt in den Räucherthreat, sorry,  war aber nicht nur von der Optik ein "Gedicht" sondern schmeckte auch so!

Also, ich räucher nicht nur Pfeffermakrelen-Filets   meine Frau kocht auch gut!

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sieht schon gut aus, der Auflauf, den Fisch im Sud, also die Makrelen, und dann noch soviel Gemüse, richtig gesund! Kann man ja gar nicht mehr ab! 

Kieler Sprotten werden ja wirklich in der Kieler Förde gefangen, natürlich nur als winzige Fische und dann werden sie geräuchert, natürlich auch nicht ausgenommen, aber die kann man wirklich so essen, ohne sie zu sezieren. Haben wir heute mal probiert - prima!



Bei Sardinen an irgendwelchen mediterranen Hafengaststätten, die sich Restaurants schimpfen,  sehe ich das schon ein wenig anders.


----------



## aal60 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> *Das ist ja ein Sonntag mit viel Regen ......*
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Daß muß ich revidieren Cliff,  zu Wehnachten waren 1oo Portionsforellen, davon einige bis 1kg und 12 Platte in einem Räuchergang. 

--- Nun sammle ich wieder Fische.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Oh Mann, wirklich 100 Stück und ...
hast Du schon Dein Gewerbe angemeldet?

Es wird wirklich wärmer, und ich werde schon mal bei einer Aalfarm anrufen, und einige Kg Aale ordern, natürlich nur die 250 Gramm-Aale ausgenommen und schon entschleimt!



Demnächst soll es mit geräuchertem Aal losgehen, denn im Sommer schmeckt er meiner Family auch nicht, einfach zu fett!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Zitat Poppelsdorfer:
> Es wird wirklich wärmer, und ich werde schon mal bei einer Aalfarm anrufen, und einige Kg Aale ordern, natürlich nur die 250 Gramm-Aale ausgenommen und schon entschleimt!


Gute Idee, ich habe gerade angerufen

www.meyers-aale.de

die haben immer noch das Angebot 4 Stück ausgenommen auf ein Kg für 15 EURO - echt günstig, dafür schlage ich mir nicht die Nächte um die Ohren.


.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich habe gerade angerufen
> 
> www.meyers-aale.de
> 
> ...



http://www.meyers-aale.de/Aalfarm_Meyer/Home.html


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

DANKE, Wolfsburger,
so funzt das erstmal richtig.

Fast alle Aale, die wir hier in den Fischgeschäften grün oder geräuchert kaufen, sind Farmaale - warum sollten wir sie nicht in unseren Öfen vergolden ?

.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> DANKE, Wolfsburger,
> so funzt das erstmal richtig.
> 
> Fast alle Aale, die wir hier in den Fischgeschäften grün oder geräuchert kaufen, sind Farmaale - warum sollten wir sie nicht in unseren Öfen vergolden ?
> ...



ich habe mal welche beim handelshof geholt, 10 kilo für 99 euro. jetzt kosten die 125 euro. so wir die geräuchert und weitergegeben. dann haben wir aber beschwerden bekommen. ich hab dann selber probiert, also sowas von modrieg habe ich es noch nie erlebt. dann haben wir uns beschwert und neues paket bekommen, aber genau der gleiche scheiss. verschicken die ihr aale auch ? und wie sind die vom geschmack?

mfg


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ich habe mal welche beim handelshof geholt, 10 kilo für 99 euro. jetzt kosten die 125 euro. so wir die geräuchert und weitergegeben. dann haben wir aber beschwerden bekommen. ich hab dann selber probiert, also sowas von modrieg habe ich es noch nie erlebt. dann haben wir uns beschwert und neues paket bekommen, aber genau der gleiche scheiss. verschicken die ihr aale auch ? und wie sind die vom geschmack?
> 
> mfg




Moin,

also ich bestelle die Aale immer einen Tag vorher, dann werden sie geschlachtet und entschleimt und ich hole sie selbst ab (Entfernung eine Strecke etwa 20 km).

Ich war mal in der Halle drin, in der die verschieden großen Aale gehältert werden - alles große Kunststoffbecken mit klarem Wasser und versch. Filteranlagen, kein Geruch oder so etwas. Sah alles sauber aus!

Verschickt werden die geschlachteten Aale auch, nämlich mit DHL Expressversand, Versand-Kosten bis 10 kg 22 EURO.
4 Aale ausgenommen auf 1 kg, also jeder 250 gr schwer, kosten pro kg z.Z. 15 EURO. Da lohnt sich sicherlich eine Sammelbestellung.
Soll keine Reklame für den Laden sein - ich gebe nur meine guten Erfahrungen weiter!

Mitte März werde ich mir wohl wieder mal 5 kg holen und portionsweise einfrieren!
Ich habe keineLust mehr, mir die (Aal)Nächte um die Ohren zu schlagen.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ach ja, ganz vergessen, 

der Betrieb liegt im Cloppenburgischen und hat die Tel.-Nr. 04474-947990

Wer weiss, wie sich das mit den freilebenden Aalen noch entwickelt - wer in Zukunft welche verspeisen möchte, wird sich wahrscheinlich nur noch an Farmaale halten müssen. Die, die es in den wenigen Restaurants noch gibt, sind ohnehin nicht gefangen sondern nur noch "gemästet". Und das schon seit vielen Jahren .......

Unsere günstigen Forellen als TK-Ware kommen auch aus der Türkei und aus Zuchtanlagen, jedenfalls geht das aus dem mittlerweile vorgeschriebenen und auf der Packung befindlichen Nachweis hervor.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jetzt sollten die Seen und und Teiche doch wieder frei und befischbar sein , Farmaale und TK-Forellen, na gut, wer nichts anderes hat, aber der März ist doch eigentlich der Monat für Schleien, ganz frisch aus den Teichen und begierig auf ein Rotwurmbündel!

Vielleicht sollten wir das mal demnächst probieren!


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Poppelsdorfer, Schleien????? Das sind doch die mit den schönen treuen roten Augen. Die habe ich immer wieder zurück gesetzt weil die mich so lieb anguckten. Schleien habe ich noch nie gegessen.


----------



## moborie (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Poppelsdorfer, Schleien????? Das sind doch die mit den schönen treuen roten Augen. Die habe ich immer wieder zurück gesetzt weil die mich so lieb anguckten. Schleien habe ich noch nie gegessen.


 

Wie jetzt???|kopfkrat


----------



## Dimi (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo, habe auch noch so ein altes Schätzchen. Ist allerdings nicht groß, aber für einen netten Abend passt genug rein. Auf den Bildern sieht man dann auch dass das Sägemehl keine direckte Verbindung mit der Flame hat so das es auch nicht zum anbrennen kommen kann. Die Hitze die sich im Ofen entwickelt ist aber ausreichend. Versuche den Ofen windgeschützt zu betreiben, meistens im Gewächshaus das sowie so die meiste Zeit leer steht. Die Bilder sind hier zu sehen:
https://picasaweb.google.com/KusakerMitja/Reucherfisch?authkey=Gv1sRgCPPqyKT54Yv7KQ#

Wen der Innenraum des Ofens zu groß ist kann ich mich vorstellen das es zu den anbrennen vom Sägemehl kommen kann, da man es versucht auf die gewünschte Temperatur hochzufahren mit einem leistungsstarken Brenner wobei das Sägemehl zu viel abkriegt und verbrennt. Man konnte es versuchen noch eine Metal Platte dazwischen zu bringen, so das die Hitze die durch den Brenner entsteht die erste Platte zum glühen bringen kann aber die zweite so ein gewissen abstand von der unterer hätte, das aber noch ausreichen würde um zu verglühen. Der Offen muss dabei dicht geschlossen sein das möglichst wenig Sauerstoff zum verpuffen bleibt. Oben möglichst mit einem saugfähigen Lappen abdecken, so das der Dampf und auch ein wenig Rauch durchkommt, und das Kondensat vom Lappen aufgefangen wird, sonnst haben die Fische nicht gut aussehende streifen von den herabfliesendes Kondenswasser. Aber wen man das erst drauf hat ist das meistens leichter als die Fische dafür zu fangen.
Und vielleicht noch einen Tipp, - Pöckel Salz gibt dem Fleisch einen besseren Geschmack und Farbe und es wird etwas fester. Was da so alles von dem Pöckel Salz geschrieben wird das man die gepökelte Sachen nicht Kochen soll mag ja auch stimmen, aber hier kommt es ja auch nicht zum "kochen". Die Temperatur von 70 Grad über eine gewisse Zeit reicht meiner Meinung aus um jeden Fisch zu Garen und unschädlich zu machen.

Gruß


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, schöne Bilder, Dimi, das braucht man hier!

Damit das Buchenmehl zum Räuchern nicht gleich in Flammen aufgeht, wenn es zu dicht an den Gasbrenner gerät, haben die meisten Räucheröfen ein sogenanntes Lochblech, auf dem die Schale mit dem Räuchermehl steht.

Sicherlich kann es dann auch passieren, dass das Räuchermehl in Flammen aufgeht, aber dann nimmt man ganz einfach die Schale mit einer Zange (Wasserpumpenzange z.B.) heraus und befüllt sie sofort mit neuem Räuchermehl und schon geht es mit dem Qualm weiter. Das ist mir auch schon passiert, besonders wenn ich auf dem Buchenmehl noch Rosmarin-Zweige oder Wacholder gelegt hatte. Die brennen schnell!

Also alles kein Problem, man muss dann nur wissen, was man seinem Ofen und natürlich auch den Fischen zumuten kann.
.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



moborie schrieb:


> Wie jetzt???|kopfkrat



Gerhard, stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch. Kannste mir die Frage von Dir erklären?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Er meint sicherlich, dass er rote Augen bei einer Schleie, nachdem sie in den Kescher gehievt wurde, noch nie gesehen hat!

Und außerdem hätte sicherlich Dein Verbands-Gewässerwart Bodo Zaudtke, kommt ebenfalls aus dem Emsland, etwas dagegen, wenn Du maßige Schleien trotz "trauriger roter Augen" wieder in das Wasser zurücksetzen würdest.

Denn solche Schleien gehören natürlich entweder in den Räucherofen oder in die Pfanne! #6

.


----------



## teddy- (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@brennendes räuchermehl


ich habe immer so einen zerstäuber mit wasser beim räuchern womit man blumen und so bestäubt wenn dann das mehl brennt zwei drei mal bestäuben und es ist wieder aus

@dimi

stellst du das mehl gleich von anfang an rein also schon beim garen dann kann es natürlich schon ehr dazu kommen das es anfängt zu brennen 

ich trenne es und stell meine räucherschale erst nach dem garen rein wo ich meist sogar den brenner ausschalte wenn es glimmt

grüß stephan


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

............genauso mache ich es auch und sicherlich auch die meisten, die einen Räucherofen betreiben!

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Brennendes Räuchermehl? |bigeyes
Kenn' ich nich' ... |rolleyes


----------



## teddy- (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

na doch kann schon mal vorkommen :e


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

wie schon vor xx Seiten geschrieben:

- beim Kalträuchern mach' ich sowas wie einen Sparbrand, der mit einem Mini-Lötbrenner gezündet wird. Bis lang hat es immer geklappt ...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2742415&postcount=349

- beim Heizräuchern kommen die Späne in Alu-Folie - zu wenig Luft da drin, um zu brennen ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Brennendes Räuchermehl? |bigeyes
> Kenn' ich nich' ... |rolleyes



Du bist eben unser SPEZIALIST!
Übrigens - Dimi nimmt Pökelsalz zum Salzen............

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ... Dimi nimmt Pökelsalz zum Salzen............
> 
> .



Ich zum Teil auch ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ich zum Teil auch ...



Ich weiss aber, dass viele Menschen gegen das Nitrit-Pökelsalz empfindlich sind und habe auch gelesen, dass die Verwendung von Pökelsalz bei Fischen ohnehin "untersagt" (?) ist. #c

Bei Fischen darf nur Speisesalz verwendet werden, war zu lesen.

Übrigens nehme ich jetzt immer Speisesalz, dass nicht jodhaltig ist.
Es wird als Tafelsalz in einer 500 Gramm-Packung für 15 bis 19 Cent verkauft. 
Das wäre dann ja auch geeignet.

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> ... gelesen, dass die Verwendung von Pökelsalz bei Fischen ohnehin "untersagt" (?) ist. #c
> 
> Bei Fischen darf nur Speisesalz verwendet werden, war zu lesen.
> 
> ...




Untersagt ist schon richtig: für die gewerbliche Verarbeitung.
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botulismus

Es reicht wenn vor dem Kalträuchern eine Zwiebel auf dem Tisch lag und ihr dann nicht die Küche mit Chlorlauge ausgespritzt habt ... |uhoh:

Zum Heißräuchern ist Pökelsalz wirklich sinnlos.
Und das mit dem Jod im Fisch hatten wir ja auch gerade:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3209352&postcount=1206


----------



## moborie (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Gerhard, stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch. Kannste mir die Frage von Dir erklären?


 Du ißt keine Schleien,weil sie so treu gucken??? Da ist Dir bisher was entgangen-die schmecken nämlich super!! #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Untersagt ist schon richtig: für die gewerbliche Verarbeitung.
> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botulismus
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile ist der Thread so überladen, dass man Probleme hat, auch mit der SuMa bestimmte Sachen wieder zu finden.
Deshalb ist Dein Hinweis durchaus berechtigt und ich bin dankbar dafür.

Auch über Jodhaltiges Speisesalz hatten wir vor ein paar Tagen geschrieben, ein wichtiger Hinweis, und deshalb hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich* jetzt* nur noch Speisesalz ohne Jod nehme, weil zuviel Jod doch auch nicht so gesund ist.

Alles in Maßen, nicht zuviel und auch nicht zuwenig, das dürfte sinnvoll sein - Ernährungsberater würden das als augewogene Ernährung bezeichnen.

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist der Thread so überladen, dass man Probleme hat, auch mit der SuMa bestimmte Sachen wieder zu finden.
> ....



Zusammenfassen und als Buch 'rausgeben? #6
Jod war übrigens auch nur als Stichwort für die "Neu eingeklinkten" ...


----------



## aal60 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassen und als Buch 'rausgeben? #6
> Jod war übrigens auch nur als Stichwort für die "Neu eingeklinkten" ...



Jepp und ich kaufe dann immer eine Palette Tafelsalz. 

Den Eimer mit 10l Wasser füllen, eine Ecke des 500g Paketes abschneiden, gut Rühren mit langen Kochlöffel, dass ein Strudel entsteht und das Salz reinrieseln lassen. Dann nochmals 167,5 g  auf die selbe Weise einrühren.  

Fertich ist die Grundlake. Dann noch einwenig Gewürzlake erstellen.


----------



## moborie (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

noch´n kleiner Zusatz:das Salz löst sich besser auf,wenn man
handwarmes Wasser nimmt! #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



moborie schrieb:


> noch´n kleiner Zusatz:das Salz löst sich besser auf,wenn man
> handwarmes Wasser nimmt! #6



Auch nicht schlecht, der Vorschlag, zumal sich das Wasser z.B. bei mir eh wieder abkühlt, weil anschließend ja die noch gefrorenen Fisch"pakete" reinkommen.

Meistens kommen bei mir dann auch noch Lorbeerbätter und Rosmarinabschnmtte in die Lake, aber z.B. zander-ralf schwört auf eine reine Salzwasserlake ohne Zusätze. Wenn ich mal wieder einen Trip nach Bremerhaven mache, werde ich diesbezüglich mal die Profi-Räuchermeister am "Schaufenster Fischereihafen" fragen.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> aal60;Jepp und ich kaufe dann immer eine Palette Tafelsalz.


Auch nicht verkehrt, das überschüssige Salz kann man im Winter auch als Streusalz gebrauchen.

Kein Wunder, wenn den Autobahn-Meistereien das Streusalz ausgeht, weil Du alles bunkerst. :q  

Aber der Dann und Wann-Räucherer wird sich sein Lakensalz kaufen, wenn er mal wieder etwas braucht.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wo wir gerade beim Salz sind ......

Ich hatte Forellen geräuchert und auch zwei große Dorschfilets, die ich miträuchern wollte, in die Lake gelegt - Mischungsverhältnis 1 : 60 (1 Liter Wasser zu 60 Gramm Salz).


Die Filets blieben auch beim Räuchern schön am Haken, sahen auch goldbraun nach Räuchern aus, aber schon erste Biss machte deutlich, dass die Filetstücke total versalzen waren. Die Forellen waren in Ordnung, schmeckten prima. 
Die Filets ziehen vermutlich zu viel Salz und ich hätte besser eine Trockensalzung machen sollen, veilleicht nur 1 Std. mit Salz einreiben und dann wieder abspülen und abtrocknen.


----------



## teddy- (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

moin moin 

heute wage ich es auch für dieses jahr mein ersten räuchergang diesmal habe ich meine fische (schollen und aale) vorhin erst eingelegt werde sie so etwa 4 stunden drin lassen mal sehn wie sie dann sind 

wenn ich es nicht vergesse werd ich fotos machen 

gruß stephan


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@poppelsdorfer, das mit den Filets habe ich auch schon festgestellt, als ich letztesmal Wittis und Dorschfilets eingelegt habe. Die Dorschfilets waren auch recht Salzig, während die Wittis eigentlich (auch wohl etwas zuviel Salz für die Grösse) recht gut waren.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



teddy- schrieb:


> moin moin
> heute wage ich es auch für dieses jahr mein ersten räuchergang diesmal habe ich meine fische (schollen und aale) vorhin erst eingelegt werde sie so etwa 4 stunden drin lassen mal sehn wie sie dann sind
> *wenn ich es nicht vergesse werd ich fotos machen *
> gruß stephan





Na, hoffentlich hast Du das Fotomachen nicht beim Räuchern vergessen, schließlich wollen wir das Ergebnis sehen.

@ Jochen GPS:
Jo, das Salz zieht unterschiedlich in das Fischgewebe ein - bei einem Versuch mit Pangasius (nie wieder!) waren die Filets auch total versalzen, bei den gleichzeitig eingelegten Forellen war alles wie sonst auch!

Ich bin z.Z. gerade am Grundbleigiessen für Norwegen, z.T. mit Formen (250 - 385 gr-Tropfenblei) und auch Kupferrohr-Enden bis 300 gr. - ein Freund fährt schon wieder am  5.April für 14 Tage hin!

Aber kommende Woche wird noch mal geräuchert.............


.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So - hab heute noch 'n paar Barsche durch'n Rauch gejagt: die haben sich wohl erschreckt als ich nachsehen wollte, bischen blass die Jungs ... #c


----------



## Karauschenjäger (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Barsche sehen doch richtig lecker aus (siehe vorherige Seite)  und haben sicherlich prima geschmeckt, so richtig was zum "Rauspulen".....#6

Flussbarsche haben festes Fleisch, sie schmecken gut und lassen sich nicht nur leicht braten, sondern wie man hier sieht, auch gut räuchern. 
Wer also das Glück wie Tulpe hat und eine Strecke Barsche zusammen bekommt, sollte das auch mal probieren!

Auf ein Neues!

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... und wenn sie  nach dem Räuchern im Kühlschrank "übernachtet" haben:
20 bis 30 sec. in die Mikrowelle vor dem Essen ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... und wenn sie  nach dem Räuchern im Kühlschrank "übernachtet" haben:
> 20 bis 30 sec. in die Mikrowelle vor dem Essen ...



Genauso macht es auch meine Nachbarin, wenn ich ihr einige geräucherte Hechtsteaks rüber bringe. Wieder aufgewärmt, schmecken sie wirklich gut (nur die Pulerei mit den Y-Gräten ist nicht so mein Ding!).

Heute Abend habe ich mich mal wieder aufgerafft, weil morgen früh Räuchern angesagt ist. In die Lake habe ich zwei große Schollen und vier Forellen gleiten lassen, beim nächsten Mal sollen wieder Makrelenfilets zu Pfeffermakrelen verarbeitet werden.

Schaun wir also mal, wie es morgen angeht, zumal das Wetter ja auch mitspielt.

.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Übrigens:
Nach dem Räuchern bzw. in der Nacht war mir kotzelend.
Nicht vom Fisch!

Beim Aufräumen saß mir die Zeit im Nacken "Kaffee ist fertig und Tantchen ist auch schon da!!!"

Und da hab ich im Kellergang den Kopf zu spät eingezogen. 
Ich bin 1,92m lang und die Tür nur 1,85m hoch, gab 'ne schicke Platzwunde und etwas mehr als "Ohrensausen".
Die Nacht war die Härte - so bin ich heute morgen zum Doc und nicht zur Arbeit.

Nach etlichen Frage/Antwortspielen und CT: Gehirnerschütterung. 1-3 Wochen krank, Freitag weiß ich mehr ...
Jetzt weiß auch ich es: Räuchern ist gesundheitsschädlich.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

......und da sag einer noch, dass Räuchern ungefährlich ist....

Dann wünschen wir Dir doch* GUTE BESSERUNG*! #6

Angeln kann auch gefährlich sein, denn nicht von ungefähr habe ich mir beim Angeln im letzten Sommer die Achillessehne gerissen (auf nassen Lehm am Teich ausgerutscht!) - also immer aufpassen!

Dann haben wir, Tulpe2, doch eins gemeinsam - 
ich bin auch 1,92 m lang und weiß (meistens), wann man die Birne einziehen muss.

So, heute morgen sollte es losgehen, die vier Forellen und die zwei Schollen aus der Lake geholt, abgespült, kontrolliert, ob noch irgendwelche Innereien vorhanden sind, gründlich abgetrocknet und in den Ofen eingehängt. Dort sollten sie bei halb geöffneter Tür und mäßiger Hitze vom Gasbrenner noch weiter trockenen.

Da die Schollen ziemlich groß sind, insgesamt 1,2 kg, habe ich die Hitze auf max. fast 100 Grad ansteigen lassen, aber auch nicht allzu lange. Dann wurde die Räuchermehlpfanne mit Buchenmehl und getrockneten Rosmarinzweigen über die Brennkammer gestellt und dann konnte das Qualmen anfangen.

Zwischendurch ein Blick in den Ofen, der Brenner war inzwischen zugedreht worden, und alles sieht gut aus.
Jetzt qualmt der Ofen immer noch und ich lass die Fische noch ein wenig drin. 

@zander-ralf: Wenn kein Rutenständer unten am Räucherofen liegt, sind die Fische nicht selbst gefangen worden.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sieht ja alles gut aus und große Schollen werden auch nicht jeden Tag geräuchert, ich persönlich habe sie lieber in der Pfanne; aber warum nicht geräuchert?
Man kann jeden Fisch räuchern, auch Rotaugen und Brassen, wobei letztere als Fettfisch richtig gut schmecken können, wenn man sie in eine gewürzte Salzlake legt.


Der Geschmackstest kommt sicher noch von Karauschenjäger?!


Na denn |rolleyes


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

_*Geschmackstest?*_

Ne, den haben wir noch nicht durchgeführt, aber weil meine Fische, die ich bisher geräuchert habe, immer mehr als genießbar waren, denke ich, dass diese, die Forellen sowieso und die Schollen auch, genauso gut schmecken werden.

Ich lasse gerne das Fett und das Eiweiss in den geräucherten Fischen stocken, d.h. dass es fester wird. Besonders wichtig ist das bei geräucherten Aalen, bei diesen Fischen sollte man mit dem Verzehr doch besser einen Tag warten.

...wobei es Angelkollgen gibt, die bei den Aalen im Ofen richtig Feuer geben und besonders lecker die "Geleeschwänze" finden.
Obwohl - so ein warmer frischgeräucherter Aal aus dem Ofen ist natürlich auch eine Wucht!

Also, während des Räucherns habe ich schon gesehen, dass die Fische gut Farbe annehmen, die Räucherpfanne mit dem Buchenmehl und den trockenen Rosmarinabschnitten kokelte so vor sich hin, den Gasbrenner hatte ich längst ausgestellt - die Temperatur fürs Räuchern schaukelte sich so bei 25 - 30 Grad ein, das reichte, denn "durch" waren die Fische ja schon!

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tulpe---> von mir als 1,93m grosser auch alles gute und gute Besserung.

Cliff---> Deine Fischis sehen mal wieder super aus. Gibt es demnächst wieder Hering? Müsste doch solangsam losgehen mizt den Silberlingen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schleiheringe möchte ich schon ganz gerne in diesem Jahr in den Rauch hängen, aber das muss ich erst noch abstimmen.
Nicht jeder Termin passt denn auch!

Aber im Froster liegen schon einige Fettheringe, die darauf warten, vergoldet zu werden.

Die Forellen sind bereits verputzt, die Mischung der Lake stimmte:
1 Liter Wasser auf 60 Gramm Salz.

Die geräucherten Schollen sind morgen dran, wenn sich Fett und Eiweiss gesetzt haben. Als nächstes sollten wieder Makrelenfilets zu Pfeffermakrelen veredelt werden, denn die sind echt lecker! #6

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

der Rest der Räucherware, nämlich die beiden Schollen, sind verputzt.

Beide sind sehr schön durch gewesen, hatten rein vom optischen eine gute Färbung und schmeckten auch sehr gut. Natürlich waren sie nicht so fett wie wir das von Heilbuttschwänzen her kennen, aber das Fleisch ließ sich gut von der Haut und den Gräten trennen.

Also, wer mal Platte fängt, durch den Rauch werden sie auch wohlschmeckend. Aber als nächstes sind mal wieder Pfeffer-Makrelen dran!

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wieder schöne Bilder, Karausche!  #6


Aber viel größer auseinander dürften die Fische denn doch nicht sein: 
Eine 2 kg schwere Lachsforelle kann man wohl kaum mit Portionsforellen von jeweils  250 Gramm zusammen in den Räucherofen hängen, das würde doch Schwierigkeiten mit sich bringen, nicht was das anschließende Räuchern angeht, sondern erstmal die unterschiedlich großen Fische *GAR* zu bekommen.
Das stelle ich mir schwierig vor, denn Feuer kann man doch nicht ohne Ende geben.
Hat schon jemand unterschiedliche Große Fische in einem Räuchervorgang gar und essbar bekommen?
Einen Lachs von 2,5 kg (ausgenommen) habe ich im letzten Jahr auch einzeln gegart und dann weitere 2 Stunden im Rauch gelassen, der war dann aber wirklich prima!


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... man mus die Unterschiedlich großen nur zeitversetzt zum garen 'reinhängen. Klapp schon. Zuerst die dicken Bbrocken und die Temperatur laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsaaam hochfahren ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... man mus die Unterschiedlich großen nur zeitversetzt zum garen 'reinhängen. Klapp schon. Zuerst die dicken Bbrocken und die Temperatur laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsaaam hochfahren ...



Oh Mann, alter Räuchermeister,

Du hattest in der Vergangenheit auch sehr viele klarere Texte hier eingebracht - ich will nicht hoffen, dass das mit Deiner noch nicht auskurierten Gehirnerschütterung zu tun, dann gilt von uns allen hier im Trööt natürlich die Devise:

*Erst mal schonen und dann kann es weiter mit dem Räuchern bzw. Schreiben gehen!*

Jo, aber grundsätzlich hast Du recht, denn ich hätte die größeren Fische auch zuerst eingehängt und später die kleineren folgen lassen, beim gemeinsamen Durchräuchern hätte das dann keine Rolle mehr gespielt.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, 

morgen sind mal wieder Pfeffermakrelen-Filets dran, vergoldet zu werden, denn Fettfische wie die Makrele sollte man doch nicht zu lange einfrieren.

Das Wetter spielt auch mit, Gas für den Gasbrenner ist auch noch genug in der Flasche (hatte vorgestern wieder Bleigewichte für Norwegen zum Naturköderangeln gegossen!), aber vermutlich werden im Juni, wenn ich fahre, noch nicht genug Makrelen in der Bucht schwimmen - mal schauen!
*
.So sehen die Filets aus, wenn sie in den Räucherofen geschoben werden!*


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na dann darf man doch gespannt auf das Ergebnis sein,
denn Pfeffermakrelen sind doch räuchertechnisch und geschmacksmäßig immer was besonderes.


Und dann mit Fotos zum neidisch werden! #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

heute morgen ging es los - die Makrelenfilets habe ich natürlich nicht über Nacht in Lake eingelegt, sondern nachdem sie mit kaltem Wasser abgespült und anschliessend mit Küchen-Papier trocken getupft wurden, sind sie mit einem Salzstreuer gesalzen worden - das reicht !

Dann kamen noch verschiedene Kräutermischungen, u.a. auch in Norwegen gekauftes Fiske-Kruider, zum Einsatz und alles wurde am Schluss mit Pfeffer- und Senfkörnern bestreut; das sieht nicht optisch gut aus sondern verspricht auch, den Makrelenfilets einen guten Geschmack zu geben.

Dann wurden alle Filets auf die Tulpe´schen Alu-Grillschalen gelegt und rein ging es in den Ofen........

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Weil schon mal ne PN kam:

Die beiden Steine in der Brennkammer habe ich links und rechts des 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenners reingestellt, weil es heute morgen nicht nur geregnet hat, sondern auch ein ziemlich böiger Wind wehte und Gefahr bestand, dass die Flamme ausgeweht werden könnte.

Ich habe keine Zündsicherung am Brenner, d.h., wenn die Flamme erlischt, wird das Gas-Luft-Gemisch weiter in den Ofen geblasen und dann könnte es "unangenehm" werden, zumal darüber die Buchenmehlpfanne so vor sich hin schmullt.


.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jetzt wollen natürlich auch die interessierten Freizeit-Räucherer wissen, wie denn nun das Räucher-Ergebnis der Pfeffermakrelen-Filets ist:

Die 24 Filets sehen nach dem Räuchern wirklich gut aus und schmecken auch so ....erfahrungsgemäß bleiben mir selbst nicht so viele über, wenn der Ofen unter meinem Carport qualmt.
Die Nachbarschaft riecht das!

Allerdings habe ich während des Garens einmal alle Filets gedreht, damit sie nicht an den Unterseiten der Alu-Schalen anbackten und auch auf der Seite, an der sich noch die Haut befindet, zunächst mal trocken war und dann auch geräuchert aussah.
*
 Im Klartext: 
Die Fische schmecken wirklich einmalig und ich kann nur jedem angehenden Räuchermeister anraten, es auch mal zu versuchen!*
 
.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

....die Filets sehen nach dem Räuchern ja wirklich gut aus...sabber ...#6

nun würde mich natürlich noch interessieren, ob die Filets auch wie Forellen z.B. auch 70 oder 80 Grad Hitze bekommen haben.
Kann ja eigentlich nicht, denn dann wären sie doch verschmort!


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Man Cliff, solche Bilder zwei Monate vor der Makrelen Saison ist echt Heavy. Jetzt kann ich es noch weniger abwarten und hoffe auch mal vor Norderney etwas grössere Makrelen zu fangen. Oder ich filetiere einfach die kleinen. Kommen halt mehr Filets auf den Aluschalen...............MegaSabber


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

die Pfeffermakrelen-Filets sind ja schon nach fast 10 Minuten bei 50 Grad Hitze im Ofen und vom Gasbrenner "durch", aus Sicherheitsgründen gebe ich dann etwas länger Feuer, habe ich auch nach ungefähr 10 Minuten die Räuchermehlpfanne gefüllt unten im Ofen stehen, so dass kurz nach dem Einstellen der Räucherware schon mal der typische Buchenmehl-Geschmack dazu kommt.

@GPS junkie Jochen:
Auf die neue Makrelen-Saison kann man sich schon mal freuen, verbunden mit der stillen Hoffnung, dass sie, die Makrelen,  in diesem Jahr größer und zahlreicher sein dürften...........

Der Fleischer-Einkauf hier hat mittlerweise nicht mehr 25 kg Säcke Buchenräuchermehl, sondern nur noch 15 kg-Säcke in 5 verschiedenen Körnungen zum Preis inclus. MWst von 10,23 Uhr. So ein 15 kg-Sack ist gerade richtig für mich, wenn Du noch etwas haben möchtest, solltest Du es mir mitteilen, dann werde ich noch mal so einen Sack holen.

.


----------



## Lümmy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,
ich als absoluter Räucheranfänger stand vor vielen Fragen:
Was für mehl, wann sind die Fische gar, etc.!

Ich hatte die Fragen, bis ich auf diesen Threat gestoßen bin. Durch die ausführlichen Beschreibungen (gerade durch Karauschenjäger) hab ich mich heute an die ganze Sache herangetraut. Ich hab lieber erstmal mit 2 Portionsforellen angefangen, um die Sache zu testen.
Bin mit dem Ergebnis recht zu frieden:k Den Geschmackstest gibt es heute beim Abendbrot#6 Wenn sie so schmecken wie sie riechen und aussehen|rolleyes


Ich hatte es im Winter schon einmal versucht, ohne mich vernünftig zu informieren. Bei -11 Grad und Ostwind ging die Sache natürlich gnadenlos nach hinten los#q Aber Übung macht den Meister und aus Fehlern lernt man, oder wie war das|supergri

Hier nochmal ein, zwei Fotos von den ersten Gehversuchen im Räucherbereich#h


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*GLÜCKWUNSCH !*

Die beiden Forellen sehen doch erstmal schon ganz gut aus und vermutlich habt Ihr jetzt bereits zu Hause festgestellt, dass sie auch schmecken!
Auch die Fotos sind gelungen und der eine oder andere Leser wird sich jetzt bestimmt überlegen, ob er es denn auch mal versucht, seine gefangenen Fische selbst zu räuchern; denn räuchern kann man jeden einheimischen  Fisch, nicht nur Forellen und Makrelen.

#6 Weiter so, würde ich sagen!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, gut, Lümmi,

auch wenn das "Experimentierfeld" nur klein war, dann ist es Dir doch gelungen - die Forellen sehen doich gut aus und ich bin überzeugt, dass sie Dir und Deiner Familie auch geschmeckt haben.

Also beim nächsten Räuchergang ein paar mehr Fische einhängen, damit sich der Räuchergang auch wirklich lohnt.

Und damit Du Dich bei dem Ofen nicht soviel bücken musst, solltest Du Dir einen Ständer aus schmalen Winkeleisen bauen lassen und den Ofen darauf stellen, weil das Hantieren dann einfach besser gelingt.

Ich habe Dir mal ein Foto reingestellt, wie das bei meinem Ofen mit dem Untergestell aussieht.

.


----------



## sprogoe (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an Lümmy,

wenn alles im Leben beim "ersten Mal" so gut aussehen würde, könnte man stolz sein.

Spaß beiseite, sieht wirklich super aus, also dann auch weiterhin viel Erfolg und laß die Rauchzeichen aufsteigen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Lümmy, freut mich, daß Du diesen Tröt zum Anlaß Deines Räucherversuches genommen hast. Und alle Neulinge, legt los und vergoldet eure Fänge. #h

Ihr werdet Euch wundern, wie gut Brassen, Döbel, Barsch ...
schmecken, trotz mancher Gräten.


----------



## susi-knalltüte (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Lümmi,
lecker sehen die beiden Appetithäppchen aus und ich denke, DIE haben Euch sicherlich Appetit auf mehr gemacht und wir sehen ganz bald wieder Fotos von "vergoldeten Silberfischen" von Dir 
Was mir auf den Bildern aufgefallen ist...hats Du über der Räuchermehlschale keine Fettauffangschale? Falls nicht...nur so als Tipp...es kann sein, dass Fett von den Fischen ins heiße Räuchermehl runtertropft, dort verbrennt und dann den Fischlein einen bitteren Geschmack beschert. Um mir eine eldende Schrubberei mit vollem Bauch zu ersparen schlage ich die Fettauffangschale komplett in Alufolie ein.
Ansonsten- weiter so und mehr davon!|wavey:
#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Auch von mir dem Ersteller dieses Threads meinen Glückwunsch zu den Forellen. Da dein Räucherofen auch nur solch ein kleines Entlüftungsloch hat, meine Frage ob die Forellen schwitzig waren?

Cliff: na 15kg wären doch etwas zuviel für mich. Wenn ich die Einladung zum Räuchern lernen bei Dir annehme, werde ich Dir ein paar Kilo abnehmen.

Und Cliff, gut das Du nicht das Bild vom Untergestell mit dem Rutenhalten unten drunter eingestellt hast. hihihihihi


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

iiih gitt, alles sondermüll!   
ich freu mich so auf übernächstes Wochenende, wenn ich zumindest mal wieder meinen kleinen tro anschmeißen kann!


----------



## Lümmy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche und ich muss sagen, sie Forellen waren oberlecker:m

Ich werde mir früher oder später ein entsprechendes Gestell für den Ofen bauen lassen.ist einfach rückenschonender

Danke für den Tipp mit dem abtropfblech. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es den Geschmack verschlechtern kann. Gut das ich es jetzt weiß#h

Nächste Woche geht's nach dk und dann wird der Schrank hoffentlich wieder voll gemacht... Freu mich jetzt schon.

Gruß kim


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

JHo, 

besser ist das mit einem Abtropfblech, denn gesund kann es nicht sein, wenn die Feuchtigkeit (Fett, Gewebewasser) herunter tropft und in die glimmende Buchenmehlpfanne tropft und zischend verlischt.

In meinem Ofen ist dieses Abtropfblech schon schräg ablaufend eingebaut, so dass die Flüssigkeit in einer (leeren) Dose neben dem Ofen aufgefangen wird. Schon prima vorgedacht von den Konstrukteuren des Ofens in Thüringen, dass muss man schon sagen. Wer sich selbst einen Ofen bauen möchte, sollte daran schon mal denken.

Na dann viel Erfolg in DK und wir lesen wieder von Dir!

.


----------



## AAlfänger (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,moin
ich habe vor ca.35 Jahren das Räuchern von einem Arbeitskollegen gelernt. Dabei habe ich noch nie irgendwie bemerkt, das irgend etwas bei mir ins Feuer getropft ist, weder Wasser noch Fett. Ich habe auch beste Kontakte zur Räucherei Franke in Bremerhaven gehabt und habe nie gesehen, das bei denen in den Räucherschränken ein Tropfblech gewesen wäre. Auch in Dänemark in Räuchereien war davon nie etwas zusehen!
Das alles waren Heißräucherschränke und ich räuchere auch nur mit Buchenholzscheiten. Deswegen verstehe ich hier nie das Gerede von Abtropfblechen!|kopfkrat
MFG Aalfänger


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,

ungefähr so lange räucher ich auch schon und ich hatte damals auch nur eine Räuchertonne, ein umgebautes AVIA-Fass, was für die Aale, die ich aus der Reuse geholt habe, auch völlig ausreichte.

Bei der großen Tonne habe ich auch nie gemerkt, ob Fett oder Eiweis vom Schwanzende in die Flammen getropft ist.

Bei meinem Ofen sehe ich aber doch, insbesondere wenn der Fisch mit nur halber (Gas-) Flamme und halbgeöffneter Tür erst mal trocknen muss, dass insbesondere beim anschließenden Garen doch je nach Fischart mehr oder weniger Gewebeflüssigkeit austritt und auf das schräge Abtropfblech fällt.  Sie ist also vorhanden!

Wenn Du nicht gerade Stockfisch in Deinen Ofen einhängst, dann würdest Du bei genauerer Beobachtung dies auch feststellen. Was die Räuchereien von Fiedler und Franke im "Schaufenster Fischereihafen in Bremerhaven angeht, so sind das da mannshohe Schränke, die von unten langsam beheizt werden. Wenn man bei Franke reinkommt, stehen immer einige Räucherschränke im Verkaufsraum weit auf, weil dort sehr lange der Fisch getrocknet wird. Da wird sicherlich auch etwas heruntertropfen, jedenfalls beim anschließendem Garen, sonst müsste der Fisch ja knochentrocken sein!

.


----------



## aal60 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich muß Karauschenjäger auch zustimmen. in der Fettpfanne meines Räucherofens befindet sich nach dem Räuchern Einiges an Tropfrückständen, sodaß ich die Fettpfanne zum Reinigen über Nacht mit Spüllauge stehen lasse. Am nächsten Tag werden die Rückstände mit Spachtel und Schwamm entsorgt.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das nur ein Teil davon in die Glut tropft...

Also Fettpfanne benutzen #6.

Bei kommerziellen Anlage wird oft seitlich ein Feuer geschürt, da kann dann baulich bedingt kein Fett in dei Glut tropfen.


----------



## AAlfänger (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Karauschenjäger,
das sollte jetzt kein Meckern oder Besserwissen sein, aber ich kenne viele Leute und nicht nur bei uns im Verein die auch noch öfter räuchern als ich. Da habe ich auch noch nie ein Tropfblech gesehen. Auch habe ich schon weil ich die Möglichkeit auf der Schiffswerft hatte schon einige Räucherschränke gebaut und es wurde nie nach so einem Blech verlangt. Wohl nach einem Gitter, welches verhindern sollte, das abgerissene Fische in die Glut fallen können! Nichts für ungut#h Auch sehen meine geräucherten Fische nicht nach Stockfisch aus. Wenn etwas tropft, ist meiner Meinung nach entweder die Temperatur zu hoch oder das Räuchergut war zu feucht. Einige gehen auch bei und lassen den Fisch im Schrank hängen, während sie die Temperatur hochfahren, dann kann es auchtropfen!

MFG AAlfänger|wavey:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Zunächst mal bleibt festzustellen, dass die beiden Forellen und die geräucherten Filets GUT aussehen. Du machst also alles richtig, aber dass weisst Du ja, weil Du schon so lange räucherst.

Ich habe das ja schon fast gebetsmühlenartig hier erklärt, wie ich die Fische räuchere und ich denke, weil der Erfolg sich immer wieder einstellt und weil (fast) alle andere Hobby-Räucherer es auch so machen, dass die Reihenfolge der einzelnen "Arbeitsgänge" schon richtig ist und zum gewünschten "geschmacklichen" Erfolg führen.

Auch wenn ich den "Standard-Fisch" der Räucherer, eine Portionsforelle,  zu der gewünschten Temperatur von 70 - 80 Grad führe, wird eine gewisse Körperflüssigkeit, aus was die auch immer bestehen mag, aus der Bauchöffnung heraustropfen.

Mittlerweile haben wir ja alle festgestellt, wenn die Fische vorher nicht richtig getrocknet werden, dann besteht immer die Gefahr, dass einige während der Heissphase abfallen können (gibt es sogar bei FRANKE in Bremerhaven).

Übrigens räuchert FRANKE auch Bücklinge, also nicht ausgenommene Heringe, indem er die Räucherstange durch die Kiemen und dann durchs Maul schiebt, so dass die Heringe eigentlich an diesem dünnen Unterkiefer im Rauch und Hitze hängen. 
Aber sie sind vorher gut getrocknet worden.

.


----------



## sunny (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@AAlfänger
Wie bekommst du denn das Rückrat inkl. Gräten aus der Forelle rausgefummelt, um so'n Doppelfilet zu erhalten? Rausschneiden kann ja schlecht sein oder? Dann hätte man doch noch alle Gräten im Filet stecken oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## AAlfänger (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



sunny schrieb:


> @AAlfänger
> Wie bekommst du denn das Rückrat inkl. Gräten aus der Forelle rausgefummelt, um so'n Doppelfilet zu erhalten? Rausschneiden kann ja schlecht sein oder? Dann hätte man doch noch alle Gräten im Filet stecken oder täusche ich mich da?


Hallo Olaf,
man foppt alte Leute nicht! Das waren Heringfilet, filetiert hat sie ein Fischer und freundlicherweise wurden sie mir bei Kaufland ausgehändigt! Natürlich gegen Bares. Ich selber kann allerdings auch Heringe und Makrelen so filetieren. Da hat sogar der Kapitän der Möwe aus Bensersiel gestaunt.
Auch was Karauschenjäger von Franke sagt über die Heringe ist korrekt. Das sind die waren Bücklinge. Leider ist es durch eine EU-Richtlinie  mittlerweile verboten, den Hering unausgenommen zu räuchern!#q
Fehlt bloß noch, das in Zukunft die Kieler Sprotten auch ausgenommen werden müssen#6, die kann man den in Gold aufwiegen. Aber wir als Privatpersonen können das ja noch umgehen. Und im übrigen sehen eure Räucherwaren auch sehr gut aus. Beim Betrachten der Bilder muß man schon drauf achten, das auf dem Bildschirm keine Spuren der Zunge kommen!|rolleyes
Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## sunny (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jetzt wo du es sagst, sehe ich auch, dass das Heringsfilets sind. Man, man, man |uhoh: |supergri.


----------



## AAlfänger (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,moin
hab gerade mal siniert, das es mit Forellen aber auch gehen müßte mit dem filitieren. Vom Grätengerüst sind sie ja identisch
mit der Makrele|kopfkrat! Lohnt sich wohl auch nur bei etwas größeren Forellen. Dann könnte man Pfefferforelle machen., oder mit Knoblauch? In Dänemark, auf der Insel Seeland habe ich in einer Räucherei mal Räucherlachs gekauft mit Gewürzen drauf. Ich dachte, das wäre Pfeffer, war aber Knoblauch!#q. Dabin ich doch der Meinung, das der doch eher in Tzaziki gehört als auf Fisch!
Ansonsten ist man ja für alles Neue offen#6

Gruß Jürgen:vik:


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Naja,
einfacher wäre es wahrscheinlich, nicht zu versuchen, ein Doppelfilet zu produzieren, wie die Niederländer es ja erfolgreich beim Doppel-Matjes mit Leichtigkeit hinkriegen, sondern beim Hering oder bei der Forelle zwei Filets von einem Fisch schneiden.
Denn die Mittelgräte sauber heraus zu nehmen und dann noch alle Bauchgräten aus dem Innenfell mit einem Schnitt zu entfernen, stelle ich mir doch etwas schwieriger vor.
Karauschenjäger macht es mit seinen Pfeffermakrelenfilets ja vor, ein Schnitt entlang der Hauptgräte uind anschließend die Bauchgräten mit einem weiteren gebogenen Schnitt entfernt - fertig ist das Filet!
@AAlfänger: Besser schmecken die Bücklinge sicherlich ohne INHALT, denn der sorgte immer dafür, dass sie ganz schön bitter schmeckten. Insofern mal mal gutes aus der EU #6


----------



## AAlfänger (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Poppelsdorfer schrieb:


> Naja,
> einfacher wäre es wahrscheinlich, nicht zu versuchen, ein Doppelfilet zu produzieren, wie die Niederländer es ja erfolgreich beim Doppel-Matjes mit Leichtigkeit hinkriegen, sondern beim Hering oder bei der Forelle zwei Filets von einem Fisch schneiden.
> Denn die Mittelgräte sauber heraus zu nehmen und dann noch alle Bauchgräten aus dem Innenfell mit einem Schnitt zu entfernen, stelle ich mir doch etwas schwieriger vor.
> Karauschenjäger macht es mit seinen Pfeffermakrelenfilets ja vor, ein Schnitt entlang der Hauptgräte uind anschließend die Bauchgräten mit einem weiteren gebogenen Schnitt entfernt - fertig ist das Filet!
> @AAlfänger: Besser schmecken die Bücklinge sicherlich ohne INHALT, denn der sorgte immer dafür, dass sie ganz schön bitter schmeckten. Insofern mal mal gutes aus der EU #6


Hallo,
in Dänemark las Beispiel bekommt man fast nur Hering als Doppelfilet und nur ganz selten ganze Heringe wie hier. Wenn du mal im Internet unter Visfileren.nl nachsiehst, kannst du sehen, das das mit ein bißchen Übung ganz leicht ist, Doppelfilets herzustellen. Letztes Jahr im Urlaub in Hvide Sande in Dänemark habe ich so bestimmt 80 Heringe filetiert.
Im August nochmal 30-40 Makrelen. Das der Hering nicht mehr
mit Innereien geräuchert werden darf, hat einen anderen Grund, auf den ich hier nicht näher eingehen möchte! Aber nicht wegen des Geschmacks, wobei ein Bückling wenn die Gräten und Innereien gründlich entfernt werden nicht bitter schmeckt!#6Und wie ich schon sagte, da die Grätenstrucktur änlich einer Makrele ist dürften auch Doppelfilets machbar sein!

Gruß Jürgen:vik:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Makrelen könnte man ja auch wie AAlfänger es vorgeschlagen hat, auch auf diese Art und Weise zu Doppelfilets verarbeiten, aber warum schwierig, wenn´s einfacher geht.

Einmal an der Rückengräte durchziehen und mit dem biegsamen Filetiermesser noch die deutlich sichtbaren Bauchgräten wegschneiden.

Dann den Fisch umdrehen und das gleiche nochmal von der anderen Seite und den Rest den ewig gierigen Möwen.
*
Apropo gierige Möwe:* In Norwegen flog immer in der Nähe der Boote eine Möwe herum, die einen sehr schönen ca. 80 gr schweren Pilker im Schnabel trug, der im Unterschnabel festgehakt war.......

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na apropo Filetieren. Diese Seite ist bestimmt bekannt. Als Link habe ich die Niederländer beim Hering Filetieren angehangen. Sieht einfach aus. Beim nachmachen mit den Dorschen sieht das bei mir aber nicht so einfach aus. Aber das ist ja auch ne Schule fürs Filetieren.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, 

sauberes Video, gps junkie Jochen, genauso einfach geht das auch bei den Makrelen, wenn man sie später zu Pfeffermakrelen-Filets veredeln will. Nur dass bei den Makrelen nicht einmal soviel "Abfall" wie bei den Heringen entsteht - es wird alles sauber getrennt. Das schafft Susi-Knalltüte auch, die sich bekanntlich immer noch "sträubt", mal ne Makrele zu filetieren.:q

Also Jochen, Makrelenfilets hätte ich noch für uns beide, aber in den nächsten Tagen soll mal die Kombination Heringe und Hornhechte in den Rauch und schauen wir mal, wie die dann aussehen und vor allen Dingen schmecken.

Probieren geht über studieren!

.


----------



## Upi (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ gpsjunkie
Tolle Seite jetzt muß mein Laptop mit zum filetieren!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Upi, ich habe mir die wichtigen Filme von der Seite runter geladen und trage sie auf dem Smartphone immer bei mir. Vor dem Filetieren schnell geschaut und los gehts.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ich mußte heute so lachen! die "dame meines herzens" wollte nicht begreifen, daß ich "NICHT NUR" forellen räuchern kann, sondern auch ihren wunsch nach räucheraal erfüllen kann!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

ist doch verständlich, die Regenbogenforelle, als Portionsforelle über gefrostet zu kaufen, mittlerweile bei 6.-EURO/kg ausgenommen und küchenfertig, ist doch der "Brotfisch" der angehenden Räucherer, den praktisch jeder mit dem richtigen Ofen und ein bißchen Grundwissen schnell selbst räuchern kann.

Darum gibt es jedesmal ein HALLO, wenn jemand anderes in den Ofen schaut und ausruft: "Den Fisch kann man auch räuchern?"

Was nicht anderes bedeutet, als dass wir uns auch mal an andere Fische heran wagen sollten, die nicht in die Kategorie Aal oder Forelle fallen.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Man kann jeden Fisch räuchern,
aber wie ist das bei den* Hornhechten*, die dann den Köder schnappen wollen, wenn man es gar nicht vermutet.
Mit oder ohne Kopf räuchern, natürlich ausgenommen, grüne Gräten wie bei der Aalmutter, das wusste ich schon, aber das tut dem Geschmack angeblich keinen Abbruch.
Einige habe ich noch im Gefrierschrank, die müssen auch in den Ofen, genauso wie die bei Karauschenjäger.


Voll die Wärme................bis 80 Grad!


----------



## jottweebee (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hornhechte werden wie Aale geräuchert.

Sie kommen noch feucht in den Rauch. 

Da sie dann genau wie Aale aussehen, vergisst man schnell, dass es keine Aale sind. Aber spätestens beim Zubeißen stellt man fest, dass es kein Aal ist, und man sich mit den Gräten rumärgern muss.


----------



## Upi (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, ich habe es jetzt auch endlich geschafft am Sonntag meine ersten Fische & Filet mit GAS zu räuchern. Es waren, wie auf den Bilder zu sehen Forellen und auch Forellen Filet.
Temperatur regeln ist natürlich viel einfacher wie mit Holz, aber die Rauchentwicklung war mir zu gering, da muß ich noch dran arbeiten. Vielleicht mal die Tulpersche Variante mit Alufolie.
Vom Geschmack einfach TOP #6 aber vom aussehen etwas zu blass.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, gut, UPI......

...man muss einfach wissen, die Fische, die wir räuchern, sehen nicht so gut "dunkelrot gebräunt" wie die von Tulpe2 aus.

Wie der das macht, ich weiss es auch nicht, 
vielleicht verrät er uns doch noch mal sein Geheimnis! #6
Irgend so etwas mit Zuckerbeigabe im Räuchermehl......

Prima, dass Du mit dem Gasbrenner zurecht kommst, einen solchen habe ich auch, wenn die KW-Zahl noch stimmen würde, wäre es der gleiche. Allerdings habe ich die Stelzfüsse nicht untergebaut, weil ich ihn, den Brenner,  so in die Brennkammer einschiebe. Später schiebe ich noch einen flachen Backstein unter den Brenner, damit sich die darüber liegende Pfanne mit dem Räuchermehl entzündet, wenn die Fische dann zwar gar sind aber noch den Rauch brauchen.

Schöne Fotos, sieht alles gut aus - ich würde sagen, einfach weiter probieren.

Und natürlich - allen Räucherfreunden:
*
Schöne Ostern*


Macht eben Spaß, für die Familie und Freunde ein wirklich gutes Lebensmittel wie geräucherten Fisch herzustellen.

.


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ karauschenjäger
versuch doch einfach mal räucherspäne von anderem holz und vergleich die farben ;-) ( z.b. erle, obstgehölze bringen neben anderem geschmack auch andere farbe als immer die ewige buche)


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ karauschenjäger
> versuch doch einfach mal räucherspäne von anderem holz und vergleich die farben ;-) ( z.b. erle, obstgehölze bringen neben anderem geschmack auch andere farbe als immer die ewige buche)



Mach ich natürlich auch, denn als ich den alten Pflaumenbaum meiner Nachbarin (jetzt ernst bleiben!) gefällt habe, ist mir natürlich auch durch den Kopf gegangen, dass ein Teil davon gut zum Räuchern zu verwenden wäre, wenn das Holz dann trocken ist.
Bei Tulpe2 glaube ich eher, dass nebenan ein Solarium ist und er heimlich seine Fische nochmal 30 Minuten nachbräunen lässt. #h


Natürlich auch von mir an alle Räucher-Freaks:

_*Schönes Osterfest und lasst noch mal die Öfen qualmen!*_


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich wünsche auch mal schöne Ostern, und melde mich für 8 Tage ab. Mal sehen ob es den einen ode anderen Hering auf Fehmarn zu fangen gibt, den ich dann auch mal vergolden möchte.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Leute,

ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie die Farbe zu Stande kommt. Eventuell hat es ja auch mit den Schuppen zu tun. Buchenteer ist nun mal rot (z.B. in "Fagusan" Hustensaft). 
Beim letzten Mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3271777&postcount=1390
kamen sie mir sogar etwas blass vor. Ich verwende nur Räuchermehl (in den besagten Alu-Paketen) und mehr oder weniger Wacholder. "Trockener" Fisch (z.B.Barsch, Hornfisch) kriegt außerdem mehr Rauch (größere Pakete) als fetter Fisch (Scholle, Aal).
Von Zucker etc. im Räuchermehl halte ich gar nichts, dann eher einen (kleinen!) Tannenzweig oder Eschenzapfen ...


----------



## Upi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Tulpe2
Kannst du noch mal ein Bild von dem Aluräuchermehl Paket für uns hier einstellen und wie es bei dir im Ofen liegt?
Das wäre ganz nett. 

Frohe Feiertage wünsche ich euch auch, und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Fisch am Haken!


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Upi schrieb:


> ...Bild von dem Aluräuchermehl Paket ...



Ich hab es bewußt noch nie fotografiert.
Im Grill (Kugelgrill, Koffergrill) leg ich das Paket an die Glut, im Räucherofen auf die Löcher für den Gasbrenner. Im Paket 200 ... 300 ml Räuchermehl.
Im Bild sind wieder die Barsche.


----------



## Upi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke Tulpe2 #6


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schöner Ostersonntag,
eigentlich das richtige Wetter zum Grillen, aber auch zum Räuchern ?
Wenn wie jetzt zum Osterfest (überraschend) das Thermometer bis auf 25 Grad im Schatten, versteht sich, hochklettert, dann ist mir so nach Räuchern und geräucherten Fisch nicht so richtig zumute.
Ich weiss nicht, wie es Euch so geht, aber ich habe meine Räucherpläne erst mal nach hinten geschoben, Räuchern kann im Moment noch etwas warten, heute sind erst mal Grillwürste und marinierte Nackensteaks angesagt.



Und: Auf Mallorca ist es z.Z. nur 17 Grad "warm"!


----------



## aal60 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Poppelsdorfer schrieb:


> Schöner Ostersonntag,
> eigentlich das richtige Wetter zum Grillen, aber auch zum Räuchern ?.....
> 
> 
> Und: Auf Mallorca ist es z.Z. nur 17 Grad "warm"!



Also, den Räucherofen als Fluggepäck aufgeben und den Mallorciner zeigen, wie man richtig qualmt. :vik:


_*Frohe Ostern, Allen hier im Tröt. |wavey:
* _


----------



## Karauschenjäger (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Ostern ist vorbei, die Sonne bleibt erst mal!* #6

Räuchern auf Malle, vielleicht gibt es das, man müsste googeln, aber ganz bestimmt gibt es eine deutsche Fischräucherei auf der Kanareninsel LANZAROTE in der Ortschaft Yaiza, die ich selbst mal im letzten Februar besucht habe.

Bevor aber der nächste Urlauber sich freut:

Die Räucherei verarbeitet fast nur Lachs aus norwegischen Zuchten. Im Rahmen des Welthandels ist also nichts mehr unmöglich! Leider kaum Fisch aus heimischen Fang..........das wärs doch gewesen!

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, Ostern ist lange vorbei und etwas kühler ist es auch geworden!
Dies Wochenende müsste doch mal jemand aus der großen Räuchergemeinde seinen Fisch in den Rauch hängen und in die neidischen Augen seiner Nachbarn sehen, wenn nömlich mal wieder der Ofen qualmt!|rolleyes


Da warten wir doch auf Berichte!


----------



## aal60 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Dauert noch 2-3 Wochen, denn ich habe noch nicht genug Forellis.

Aber dann, wird der Ofen wieder voll bestückt. #6


----------



## Karauschenjäger (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na gut,

solange möchte ich nicht warten, bis ich die nötige Anzahl Fische habe, um mit dem Räuchern zu beginnen, zumal "überzählige" Räucherware immer in der Nachbarschaft willkommen ist. 

Jetzt wären doch mal einige Hornis dran aber auch ein paar Heringe warten darauf, morgen früh vergoldet zu werden. Heute abend kommen sie in die Salzlake, die nicht ganz so heftig wie bei den Forellen gemischt wird, also etwa 1: 50 (1 Ltr. Wasser und 50 Gramm Salz).

Die "Pfanne" mit dem Buchenmehl habe ich bereits bestückt. Ein Stück trockene ostfriesische Graben- bzw. Kopfweide soll den richtigen Geschmack bringen (Rezept zander-ralf), aber ich versuch´s auch noch mal mit grünem Rosmarin, der jetzt übrigens blüht. Hoffe, dass dann morgen mittag die Fische auch so toll aussehen!

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Heringe warm räuchern und dazu Hornis in den Ofen hängen - das war auch wieder so ein Experiment, aber es klappte.

Da es sich um gekaufte TK-Heringe in einer undurchsichtigen Verpackung handelte, erkannte ich ziemlich spät, dass es sich um die sogen. Doppel-Filets, dazu ohne Kopf und Schwanz, handelte. Das Aufhängen konnte also nicht gelingen und darum habe ich wieder auf die Tulpeschen Alu-Grillschalen zurück gegriffen, wobei die unteren Kanten der Schalen zum besseren Ablauf der Gewebeflüssigkeit wieder mit einer Bratengabel durchstochen wurden.

Vorher aber 10 Stunden in einer Lake mit nicht zu hoher Salzkonzentration, dazu Lorbeerblätter, einige Rosmarinzweige und bunte Pfefferkörner. Von der Optik sah es erstmal gut aus, aber ob es auch hilft?

Die Lake wurde abgegossen, die Fische zweimal mit eiskaltem Wasser abgebraust, die Heringe auf die Alu-Schalen gelegt und die kopflosen Hornhechte an Doppelhaken gehängt und alles rein in den Ofen.

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na, auf den Rest oder besser das Resultat darf man doch gespannt sein, denn ich hatte auch Hornhechte geräuchert, aber die vielen Y-Gräten störten beim Fischgenuss doch ein wenig.



Also ich würde trotzdem wieder Hornhechte aus der Ostsee oder Norwegen mitnehmen, 
denn geschmacklich sind sie absolut gut!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na ja,

wie sie geschmacklich sind, weiss ich noch nicht, aber die Herings-Doppelfilets geräuchert sind erste Sahne, die kann ich jedem auch empfehlen, der mal versuchen will, welche zu veredeln!

Aber bitte nicht soviel "Stoff" (Hitze) geben; ganz langsam 40 - 50 Grad, vielleicht für einen kurzen Moment 60 Grad, wobei sich das wieder prima mit einem Gasbrenner regeln lässt. Heringsfilets sind genauso schnell durch wie Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets und müssen ganz behutsam Feuer bekommen, sonst wird das Matsch oder auch Knäckebrot |supergri  !

Lange räuchern schadet auch nicht, ich hatte ja die Rinde der ostfriesischen Kopfweide aber auch frische Rosmarinzweige auf die Buchenmehl-Räucherpfanne gelegt, und habe mir und den Fischen richtig viel Zeit gelassen. Mehr als 2 Std. haben die Fische Rauch bekommen und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, goldgelb sind sie geworden!

.


----------



## aal60 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Räucherware sieht wieder mal gut aus.  
Mir juck es auch schon wieder in den Fingern ...

Hatte aber erstmal 5m² Pflaster um den Räucherofen verlegt und bin deshalb weniger zum Angeln gekommen, geht aber bald los.

Sagt mal Bescheid wenn es auf Makrele geht, vlt. kann ich mich ja mal anschließen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

DANKE für das Kompliment!

Ich war selbst überrascht und dann auch zufrieden, wie die Heringe zunächst mal ausgesehen und dann auch geschmeckt haben - wirklich gut!

Heringe in dieser Form als Doppelfilets ganz ohne Gräten sind doch in der ansonsten "fangarmen" Zeit eine echte und kostengünstige Alternative, zumal ich mir vorstellen kann, dass man sie auch nach Art der Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets räuchern kann.

Die Hornis sind noch ganz, aber heute Mittag sollen sie auch dran glauben. Optisch sind auch gut geworden, richtig goldgelb - schauen wir mal, wie es mit dem Geschmack ist.

@aal60: Letztes Jahr hat es ja nicht geklappt; angemeldet bin ich nur einmal auf der Kutterausfahrt mit dem LV Weser-Ems, das dauert aber noch.

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

jetzt mussten auch die Hornis dran glauben - sehr faseriges aber wohlschmeckendes Fleisch, natürlich* knallgrüne Gräten*, aber auch feine y-Gräten, die sich sehr schön vom Fleisch trennen ließen.

Geschmacksmäßig also ganz gut, und darum werde ich auch weiterhin die Hornis mitnehmen, die sich an die Makrelenfliegen herantrauen. 
Aber die Heringe als entgrätete Doppelfilets waren geräuchert allererste SAHNE #6 ! Auch mal probieren!

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, das sieht mal wieder erste Sahne aus. Übernächsten Samstag wollen wir uns mal an die Niederländischen Heringe trauen. Ich hoffe ich fange dieses Jahr 30stk mehr als letztes Jahr, dann hätte ich wenigstens welche.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*

MOMENT  *#:

erstmal warst Du doch letzte Woche rund um Fehmarn am Wildern |supergri, da müsste doch eine ganze Reihe von Heringen und Wittis über die Bordkante ins Boot gekommen sein............

...und darum meine ich, müsste Dein Ofen doch Tag und Nacht räuchern oder? 

Naja, die niederländischen Heringe sind auch nicht schlecht und wenn Du davon welche vergolden könntest!?

.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Cliff, da hast du recht. Wir waren eine Woche auf Fehmarn. Aaaaaaaaaabeeeeerrrrrr. Der Wind, der Wind das himmlisch Kind wollte uns nicht wirklich raus lassen. Es ging nur den Dienstag und Mittwoch und das so gut das die Familie mitgefahren ist. So konnten wir nur 5,5 std fahren, haben aber 23 Dorsche mit genommen. Ich hatte keine Zeit um mich mit den Heringen zu beschäftigen weil die Truhenschublade voll sollte. 

Also nix Wittling und nix Hering. nur Dorsche ab 45cm. Im Sommer bin ich 2,5 Wochen oben und werde dann Zeit zum testen haben.

Also noch nix mit Räuchern Tag und Nacht. Deswegen nu auf Hering.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,
letzte Woche hat ein Anglerkollege Rollmöpse aus Heringen, die als Filets filetiert wurden, erst zubereitet, so mit nem Stückchen Gurke drin, nachdie Filets über Nacht in Lake lagen, und dann in den Rauch. Seine Schwärmerei für diese Rollmöpse kann ich nicht mehr hören   !

Meine Herings-Doppelfilets letzte Woche waren auch Spitze, vielleicht haben wir auch den Hering als Räuchergut zu sehr vernachlässigt?

Ende der Woche soll es etwas kühler werden und damit Zeit für mich, mal wieder etwas an Fisch in den Rauch zu hängen, diesmal sollen es unterschiedlich große Forellen sein und ich bin gespannt, wie sie aussehen (und schmecken) werden!

.So sahen die Herings-Filets aus


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Eigentlich ist es immer noch zu heiss zum Räuchern |rolleyes #d,
aber meine Regierung sagt dazu: 

*NEIN*

Das heisst, dass morgen früh geräuchert werden soll, denn der Gefrierschrank ist immer noch zu gut gefüllt. In 3 Wochen soll es nach Norwegen gehen und man kann davon ausgehen, dass dann nach diesen 14 Tagen Angeln die Kapazitäten im Gefrierbereich ausreichend sein sollten.

Darum wurden 8 unterschiedlich große Forellen in die Lake gelegt, 60 Gramm Salz auf einen Liter Wasser und bekanntlich sollen die Fische auch schwimmen, dann müsste das alles bis morgen früh doch passen.

Natürlich essen wir selbst keine 8 Forellen, aber wir haben wieder einmal sehr freundliche Nachbarn, die u.U. bereit sind, bei der Vertilgung mitzuhelfen.

.Bild: Erstmal 10 Stunden in der Lake.


----------



## Lümmy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nabend allerseits,
Ich hab auch gerade Hornis in die Lake für morgen früh gelegt...:m. Werden die ersten Hornis sein, die in meinen Ofen kommen. Mal sehen was das wird...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo, denn man zu,
´nen Stück weiter oberhalb hatte ich ja schon etwas zu dem Räuchern von Hornhechten geschrieben - sie sahen total gut, insbesondere  wenn man sie länger im Rauch hängen hat und geschmacksmäßig sind sie auch lecker.

Sie haben die bekannten Y-Gräten, die leicht heraus zu trennen sind und das Fleisch ist ein wenig faserig - alles Geschmackssache, einige mögen es, andere nicht.

Ich nehme immer Hornis mit, wenn sie an das Vorfach gehen und das wirxd sich auch nicht ändern!

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nachdem ich in der letzten Woche bei dem tollen Wetter meine "Pilker-Produktion" für Südnorwegen begonnen hatte (siehe 1. Pic), sollten heute morgen doch mal Forellen in den Räucherofen eingehängt werden, wobei zwei davon auch schon so etwas wie Schwergewichte waren.

Heute morgen wurden sie aus der Lake entnommen, kalt abgebraust, mit Küchenpapier abgetupft und dann zum abschließenden Trocknen in den Ofen bei milder Hitze durch den Gasbrenner gehängt.

Fast 20 Minuten bekamen sie Hitze, ca. 80 Grad, dann wurde der Gasbrenner runter reguliert, die Räuchermehlpfanne mit dem Buchenmehl, einige kleine Abschnitte Rosmarin, etwas Wacholder und mehrere kleine Pflaumenholzspäne kamen in die Kammer oberhalb des Brenners.

Nachdem der Inhalt der viereckigen Pfanne anfing zu qualmen, wurde der Brenner ganz ausgestellt. Gut 2 Stunden habe ich den Rauch durch die Fische ziehen lassen, dann sahen sie schon ganz gut aus (und schmeckten heute Mittag auch so!).

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Karauschenjäger:
Gehört ja eigentlich nicht hierher, aber die Pilker sehen schon mal ziemlich fängig aus; scheint ja noch die weisse Grundfarbe zu sein, da wird sicherlich noch was an Farbe draufkommen.
Könnten wir dann die Farben noch mal sehen?
Pilker "braten" ist ja auch wie ein Kochrezept :q  !
Und - ich muss vermutlich mehr für jeden Pilker bezahlen......

#t  *Forellen
*
Zu den Forellen mit den unterschiedlichen Größen; manchmal muss man etwas länger Feuer geben, um alle gleichmäßig durchzugaren, aber es hilft auch, die (viel) größeren Fische zuerst in den Ofen einzuhängen und dann die kleineren folgen zu lassen. 
Wenn die Tür zwischendurch mal aufgeht, auch zur Kontrolle, dann macht das nichts, das ist nicht so wie es bei einem Kuchen im Backofen passieren kann, der plötzlich in sich zusammenfällt.



Also nur Mut, beim Räuchern muss man auch mal was ausprobieren!


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*heul* und ich kann noch keine selbst gefangenen Heringe räuchern. Gestern in Holland wieder ne Nullnummer.


----------



## Upi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Cliff
Was willst du mit ca. 60-70 Pilker braucht man soooo viele???
Hast du die Formen selbst??
Ich fahre am 08.06 das erste mal nach Norge!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Wie im richtigen Leben - nicht jeder Angeltag ist auch ein Fangtag!*

@Jochen GPS: Nicht nachlassen, weiter versuchen, schließlich wollen wir auch mal veredelte Heringe oder Makis aus Deinem Ofen sehen.

@Upi: Stimmt, sind zu viele, aber wenn ich mal am giessen bin, gibts für mich kein Halten mehr. Da kommen noch 3 Farbschichten drauf, dann sind sie fertig.
Jo, ich habe wirklich schöne Giessformen!
Und, kleine (Pilker)-Geschenke an alte Anglerkumpels erhalten die Freundschaft #6

Und ich fahre am 4. Juni zum zigsten Mal nach Norge!

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So,

nach 4 Tagen Besuch in Berlin wieder in der Heimat, hier ist es ruhiger. 
Die Pilker sollen weiter "bearbeitet" werden aber auch der Gefrierschrank sollte geleert werden, denn in etwa 2 Wochen sind wieder Köhler, Schelli und Norge-Heringe dran. 

Darum müssen die letzten Makrelenfilets zu Pfeffermakrelen veredelt werden, die schmecken immer lecker! #6

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na nun müssten die Pilker doch schon BUNT sein oder  |bla:#c;

wenn dann wirklich die letzte Fuhre Makrelenfilets in den Ofen kommt, müssten ja bald Berichte aus Norge kommen, denn Heringe sollten ja schon da sein!


----------



## Tulpe2 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Leute,

ist Euch auch zu warm zum Räuchern?
"kalträuchern" geht ja jetzt eh nicht - ABER:

Um die Langeweile zu überbrücken:

- eine Lachsseite mit Haut
- 45gr. Salz und 15-20 gr. Rohrzucker je kg Lachs
- 250 ml fein gehackten "frischen" Dill
- gut mischen und die Lachsseite einreiben
- In Haushaltfolie gut verpacken, dann eintüten bzw. besser gleich Vakuum einschweißen.
- 2 Tage im Kühlschrank: morgens und abends wenden.
- auspacken, Abwaschen, trockentupfen.
- mit getrockneten Dillspitzen bestreuen (die saugen den Saft/Lachsöl auf)
- dann (am 3. Abend) vorsichtig auspacken und mit Lachsmesser in dünne Scheiben schneiden.
- Portionsweise auf "Lachsbretter" einschwqeißen und für bis zu einem halben Jahr einfieren ...


























Portionsgerecht: für Frühstücks-Büfett bei der Arbeit

Dazu gibt's natürlich selbst gebastelte Honig-Senf-Dill-Soße:

- 250 ml süßen groben Senf (Weißwurst? Bayern?)
- 3-4 EL mittelscharfen Senf (Bautzner?)
- 100 ml frische Dillspitzen (tiefgefroren!)
- 2-3 EL dunklen Rüben-Sirup
- 2-3 EL Honig
- gut durchrühren und einen Tag ziehen lassen

Und jetzt ruft das Bett


----------



## Tino (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin 

Sehr lecker siehts aus,Tulpe.
Das steht auch bei mir aufm Zettel wenn ich wieder aus Ägypten zurück bin.

Eine Seite werd ich aber für 6-8h kalträuchern.

Da hat der Graved ein ganz feines Raucharoma.

Die andere lass ich natura.


----------



## aal60 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo liebe Räucherfans, da mein Gefrierschrank mal langsam geleert werden mußte, habe ich gestern trotz der widrigen Wetterverhältnisse
den Räucherofen bestückt. Seht mal was dabei rausgekommen ist. Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis aber recht zufrieden. 





Das Trocknen des Fische mußte in der Garage stattfinden. 






Selbst der Abtransport, mußte "Beschirmt" werden.






Nach dem Abkühlen ging es ans Verpacken.  

Ich glaube,daß sich mein Tagwerk sehen lassen kann.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sauber, aal60,

endlich hat mal wieder einer was vernünftiges im AB zu berichten.
Ich frage mich schon, was ist eigentlich aus dem gesammten Anglerboard geworden?
Zu den wirklich interessanten Themen kommen fast keine Berichte mehr, stattdessen tauchen ständig neue threat´s mit unheimlich dümmlichen Fragen auf, die ein paar Kommentare erhalten und dann wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden.

Ich vermisse schon die wirklich interessanten Themen und den Erfahrungsaustausch unter Gleichgesinnten, so wie es noch vor einem halben Jahr üblich war.

Eine Frage zu der unglaublichen Menge Deiner Räucherfische:
Hast Du ein Dorfgemeinschaftsfest oder das Gewerbe angemeldet?
Das nur zum Spaß, antworten brauchst Du nicht wirklich, denn wir wissen ja; gegen Entgeld dürfen wir unser Räucherprodukt nicht weitergeben.

Ich für mein Teil werkel gerade in meinem Bastelkeller an einem neuen Räucherofen aus einem 200 L Blechfass.
Ich werde nach Fertigstellung mal darüber berichten.

Dann frohes Schaffen weiterhin und beste Grüße von Siggi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Jungens,
ich hab auch noch mal wieder gekokelt 
Weil wir über Pfingsten mit dem Angelverein in Holland an der Nordsee waren, und Makrele gefangen haben, gab es für mich diesmal eine Premiere.
In den Rauch kamen dann 16 Makrelen (wegen begrenzter Einfriermöglichkeiten auf dem Campingplatz in Holland ohne Kopf und Schwanz  ). Das Ergebnis war für mich echt zufriedenstellend, dafür, dass ich mehr als ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr geräuchert habe.
Bilder folgen morgen
#6

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jogi, welches Morgen meinst Du?:q:q Bilder sind echt klasse.#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schade, keine neuen Einträge. Kaum ist Karausche weg kommt nix mehr. Ich habe es dieses Jahr leider wieder nicht auf Makrele geschafft. So komme ich auch nicht zum Räuchern. Die Zeit ist zu knapp. 

Aber ich habe die Hoffnung das es mit den Wittlingen im Oktober klappt.


----------



## jottweebee (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ist der immer noch in Norge?


----------



## teddy- (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ich seh grad das er gesperrt ist warum??

gruß stephan


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Naja er hat wohl zuviele Verwarnungen. Schade das es hier so schnell geht. Ich hatte in einem anderen Strang auch einen netten Kontakt. Der ist nu auch gesperrt. Angeblich ausserhalb der Community aufgefallen.


----------



## m-spec (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Naja er hat wohl zuviele Verwarnungen. Schade das es hier so schnell geht. Ich hatte in einem anderen Strang auch einen netten Kontakt. Der ist nu auch gesperrt. Angeblich ausserhalb der Community aufgefallen.



Hmmm. Ein Doppelaccount und dann auch noch beide aktiv betrieben (auch in diesem Thread hat er Selbstgespräche unter 2 Namen geführt), wobei der eine dann in eine Schiene ging die nur auf Provokation aus war ist laut den Boardregeln halt nicht gestattet... Und das war nicht nur im AB so...


----------



## zander-ralf (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Leute,

ich bin seit Sonntag aus Lubmin (Greifswalder-Bodden) zurück.
Wir haben sehr schöne Barsche gefangen. Habe meinen TRO angeworfen. Die sind übrigens *nicht geschuppt *worden. Der Fisch muss nur schön trocken sein.
Es funktioniert so hervorragend. #6
Der Fisch bleibt saftig und der Geschmack ist klasse.
ca. 300gr Barsche brauchen nur 40 Minuten im TRO. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Upi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ zander-ralf
Das sieht aber lecker aus!


----------



## aal60 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Zander-Ralf, die sehen gut aus #6 und wenn sie so auch geschmeckt haben?


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@zander-ralf,

die sehen ja richtig gut aus!
Und ich denke mal, dass die Barsche bei 40 Minuten auch nicht trocken waren (beim Essen), wie so oft befürchtet.


----------



## Tino (2. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich bin seit Sonntag aus Lubmin (Greifswalder-Bodden) zurück.
> Wir haben sehr schöne Barsche gefangen. Habe meinen TRO angeworfen. Die sind übrigens *nicht geschuppt *worden. Der Fisch muss nur schön trocken sein.
> ...



Hallo Zander-Ralf

Wer schuppt denn Fisch wenn der geräuchert wird???


----------



## zander-ralf (3. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tino, bei Kammschuppern könnte man annehmen, dass der Geschmack durch die festen Schuppen nicht gut durchkommt. 
Das ist aber anscheinend nur der Fall, wenn der Fisch vor'm Räuchern nicht richtig trocken ist. Meine Barsche waren absolut trocken.

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## Tino (3. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Zander-Ralf
Darüber hab ich mir noch garkeine Gedanken gemacht.Ich hab sie immer geräuchert und fertig.
Ist aber echt ne Überlegung, wenn man Barsche noch nicht geräuchert hat,ob der Geschmack tatsächlich durchdringt.

...sehr schöne Barsche,Ralf!!!


----------



## sundangler (14. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Sportsfreunde des kalten und warmen Rauches

Nun habe ich auch mal eine Frage an die Gasbrenner-Räucherer. Ich habe einen 4,2KW Gasbrenner geschenkt bekommen und wollte mal damit das räuchern probieren. Nun habe ich alles am Wochenende nur mal zum Test alles zusammen gebaut und getestet. Mein Ofen ist ca 120cm hoch (will jetzt nicht rausgehen und messen  ) und wir hatten eine Außentemperatur von ca 3°Grad und ich habe meinen Ofen nur auf ca 70°Grad bringen können. Woran könnte es liegen? Den Brennen könnte ich noch ca. 6cm höher stellen aber mehr auch nicht. Wenn ich dann noch meine Räucherware auf die unterste Schiene hänge dann könnten es dort vielleicht 80-90°Grad werden. Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Abschließende Frage. Dieses Loch am Gasbrenner ist sicherlich für die Sauerstoffzufuhr da. Lasst ihr es auf oder zu? Beides funktioniert ja. Wenn es zu ist kommt eine "gelbe Flamme" und geschlossen eine "blaue Flamme"


----------



## AAlfänger (14. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,
ich bin zwar kein Gasräucherer aber durch meine Kenntnisse vom Schweißen und Hartlöten hat eine blaue Flamme eindeutig eine höhere Temperatur. Ich würde versuchen den Raum um den Gasbrenner soweit als möglich zu schließen, ebenso die Abluft, da du mit Sicherheit nicht soviel Zug wie beim Holzfeuer brauchst! Ich habe mal aus Spaß meinen Räucherschrank Maße:Höhe 1000 Breite 500 und Tiefe 400mm mit einem Brenner zum Hartlöten in 10 min auf 120 Grad bekommen.#h

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mit dem Stellring gleichst Du die unterschiedliche Gaszusammensetzung (Propan/Butan) und die temperaturbedingte Dichte des Gases aus.
Brenner auf größt mögliche Flamme stellen und den Stellring so, dass Du eine scharf begrenzte, blaue Flamme mit (möglichst) hellblauem Innenkegel bekommst. S. o. - wie beim Schweißen eben. Flackerlicht (vgl. Kerzenflamme) kannst Du hier nicht brauchen.
Denn hellblauen Innenkegel kriegt man nicht mit allen Brennern hin!


----------



## sundangler (15. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Okay dann werde ich die Tage nochmal probieren. Ich hatte zwar für kurze Zeit eine blaue Flamme aber hatte das Gefühl das es damit auch nicht besser ging. Sagt mal ist es nicht gefährlich wenn der Brenner am Stiel, wo der Stellring ist, warm bzw heiß wird? Gleich danach kommt ja der Schlauch.


----------



## AAlfänger (15. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,
über das Heißwerden des Brenners brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen! So wie es auf deinem Foto aussieht ist der Brenner nicht isoliert. Da besteht keine Explosionsgefahr: das einzige denk an deine Hände, da kann das schon mal Aua machen! Außerdem hat der Druckminderer ein Rückschlagventil, so das keine Explosionsgefahr besteht.#h

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## sundangler (15. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So dann will ich mal berichten was ich heute festgestellt habe. Ich hab den Brenner so eingestellt das ich eine blaue Flamme hatte. Nach 15min hatte ich auf meinem alten Thermometer wieder nur 60°. Da dachte ich, Mensch das kann doch nicht sein. Der Ofen ist doch heiß. Ich in den Keller und mein digitales Thermometer geholt und Sensor reingehängt in Höhe der obersten Schiene. Siehe da ca 140°. Dann habe ich das Thermometer gewechselt. Ich hatte noch ein neues rumliegen. Aber auch dieses stieg nur auf 90°! Aber immerhin 30° mehr. Nun, ich denke ich werde schon klar kommen und das digitale weiter nutzen. Nun aber zur folgenden Problematik. Um auf eine Temperatur von ca 60-70° zu kommen muß ich den 4,2kw Brenner sehr sehr weit runter drehen. So das er schon fast ausgeht. Nun stellte ich eine alte Tefalpfanne ohne Stiel mit Sägemehl drüber. Das Sägemehl fing aber bei der Brennereinstellung nicht an zu qualmen. Ich mußte also wieder den Brenner höher drehen. Als das Sägemehl anfing zu qualmen hatte ich wieder ruckzuck 90° auf dem Kessel. Ist wie ein Teufelskreis gewesen. Was mach ich falsch? Oder ist der Brenner überdemensioniert?


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mein Brenner hat 7,5kW. |bla:
Erst gare ich die Fische (ohne Rauch) Temperatur 80 ... 100°C je nach Fisch bis sich z.B. eine Rückenflosse leicht rausziehen läst.
Dann schmeiß ich meine "Rauchpakete" rein und wenn's anfängt zu qualmen dreh' ich den Brenner ganz klein.
Wenn die Temperatur auf 40 ... 60°C fällt auch egal - der Fisch ist ja schon gar ...


----------



## xonnel (15. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich komme mit einem 2,5 kw Gasbrenner bei einem 100cm Smoki Ofen auch bei -3 C Aussentemperatur recht zügig auf 90-100C Temperatur im Ofen.
Allerdings habe ich eine separate Schublade für den Einsatz mit Gasbrenner, d.h. eine Art Blech mit Schlitz drin, damit wird die Flamme nach aussen fast abgedeckt. Möglicherweise geht bei deinem offenen Ofen einfach zuviel Wärme vorne raus, etwas Wind könnte da schon reichen.

Nach dem Garen nehme ich den Gaseinsatz raus und stelle den Einschub mit dem Räuchermehl rein. Dort werfe ich ein paar glühende Buchenbrikettes rein und dann räuchert der Ofen ziemlich konstant bei 50-60C.


----------



## AAlfänger (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich würde statt der Tefalpfanne einen Behälter mit dünnem Boden nehmen, dann sollte es auch klappen! Die Pfanne hat doch einen zeimlich dicken Boden! Übrigens habe ich gerade meine Hähnchenbrüste zum 2. Räuchergang in den Schrank gehangen! Und schon sitzt Nachbars Kater davor und paßt auf, das nichts wegkommt.|kopfkrat
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Stimmt.
Außerdem ist Teflon über 260°C Dauertemperaur nicht gegeignet (gasst dann).
Ich schlage meine Späne in Alufolie ein und piekse oben ca 10 Löcher mit einem Schaschlikspeß 'rein (2mm?).
Das Bild ist vom Camping - da hab ich im Koffergrill geräuchert. Das "Rauchpaket" ist gut zu sehen und wo es schwarz ist kam das Rauchgas 'raus.


----------



## Tino (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ein Doppelaccount und dann auch noch beide aktiv betrieben (auch in diesem Thread hat er Selbstgespräche unter 2 Namen geführt), wobei der eine dann in eine Schiene ging die nur auf Provokation aus war ist laut den Boardregeln halt nicht gestattet... Und das war nicht nur im AB so...




Das lese ich ja jetzt erst. Das ist ja geil!!!

Wie Banane muss man eigentlich in der Birne sein, um einen Doppelaccount zu erstellen,mit dem man sich dann auch noch unterhält.

Wenn man keine Freunde hat, werden sie halt erfunden.|rolleyes


----------



## sundangler (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

omg was fürn Vollpfosten.


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... schade, dass der Trööt so den Bach runter geht.
Es steht ja nicht nur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 drin - egal was da jemand verzapft hat ... #c
*
Machen wir weiter? |kopfkrat
*


----------



## Heidechopper (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Klar sollte man weiter machen!
Heute werde ich das erste Mal mit meiner neuen Errungenschaft räuchern: den neuen Landmann Gasräucherofen 12093!
Bedingungen sind denkbar extrem: draußen frostet es.
Zum Räuchern kommen Forellen aus den Forellensee; gemischt in Größe (250-500g) und Art (Bach- u. Regenbogner).
Einmal richtig ausgeheizt ist das Gerät schon, damit der Lack vernünftig einbrennt.
Ich melde mich später mit den Ergebnissen.
gruß
Rolf


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Rolf,

ist der Ofen innen auch lackiert oder emailiert?

Die Schalen sehen jedenfalls nach Emailie aus.
Ich würde jedenfalls noch mal "richtig" durchheizen, runterkühlen lassen und bei ca. 50°C "meine Nase bemühen".

Beim normalen Räuchern aber kein Wasser in die Schale füllen - Wir sonst für allles was am Haken hängt zu feucht.

PS: ... is' aber 'n schicker Ofen ...


----------



## Heidechopper (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So, das erste Räuchern ist gelaufen, und zwar zur vollsten Zufriedenheit! Ich habe zunächst erstmal 9 Forellen an den dafür vorgesehenen Haken geräuchert. (Ich werde mir dazu noch eine Vorrichtung machen, mit der ich dann mehr als 9 Fische räuchern kann). 
Ein Restgeruch nach Farbe war nicht festzustellen; - schließlich hatte ich den Ofen ja schon einmal leer bei maximaler Leistung und warmen Wetter für mehr als eine Stunde "ausgeheizt". Ist auch wichtig, da auch innen lackiert ist. 
Die Fettauffangschale ist emailliert und muß beim Räuchern auch als solche eingesetzt werden: wer möchte sein Räuchermehl und den Gasbrenner schon mit Tropfsaft versiffen. Das da beim Räuchern kein Wasser reinkommt ist wohl selbstverständlich. Man kann sie aber auch als Siedeschale benutzen, wenn man z.B. Spareribs vor dem Grillen dampfgaren will. 
Zum Brenner: der lässt sich wirklich sehr fein regeln und wird piezoelektrisch gezündet. er wird fertig zum Anschluß an eine handelsübliche Gasflasche geliefert. Zudem ist ein Haken vorhanden, an dem der Druckminderer nach dem Abklemmen von der Gasflasche aufgehängt werden kann. Die darüber liegende Räuchermehlbox scheint aus einer Art Gussmetall zu sein und hat eine Abdeckung mit Schlitzen, was die Entzündung des schwelenden Räuchermehles vermeiden soll. Bei "3/4- bis Vollgas allerdings kann sich das Rauchgas trotzdem entzünden, was man dann am fehlenden Rauch sofort erkennt. Zum Verschwelen ist diese diese Gaseinstellung eh' viel zu hoch.
Etwas problematisch ist das hübsch gestylte Thermometer, zeigt es doch in erster Linie Grade Fahrenheit und dazu jeweils den meist nicht dezimalen Celsiuswert. Aber das scheint mir kein Riesenproblem zu sein.
Die Fische waren nach dem Räuchergang goldgelb und von bestem Geschmack, obgleich ich beim nächsten Mal länger räuchern werde, da ich eine dunklere Farbe bevorzuge. Trotzdem waren sie gleich nach dem Räuchern weg.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Upi (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin Rolf,
das kling ja alles ganz toll!
Guten Appetiet gehabt zuhaben! #h


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Mal mit dem Neuen ... 

Schön wenn gleich alles klappt, und das der Brenner Reserven hat kann nur von Vorteil sein, wenn ich auf die kommende Jahreszeit schaue.


----------



## Heidechopper (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nun ja, der Brenner hat 4 KW Leistung, was ich, wie ich meine, OK finde.
Interessant wird werden, wie ich die Temperatur niedrig (ca. 70°C) halte im Hochsommer. |kopfkrat 
Merke: je heißer der Rauch, desto schlechter zieht er auf's Räuchergut auf. Und das Glimmen des Räuchermehles wird ja auch durch die Wärmezufuhr des Brenners erhalten, der dann allerdings auch den Ofen anheizt.
Da werde ich zu gegebener Zeit berichten.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich hab 'nen 7,5 kW Brenner, der Ofen ist etwa so groß wie Deiner.
Ab 50°C sind alle Temperaturen stabil zu halten.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... schade, dass der Trööt so den Bach runter geht.
> Es steht ja nicht nur
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mal wieder was zum räuchern hätte, würde ich auch ewas schreiben. Freue mich aber auch das es hier doch weiter geht. |supergri


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab mir heute gerade wieder 3 Lachsseiten (ca. 4,5 kg) geholt.
Es geht schließlich auf Weihnachten.

Buchenmehl, Wacholder und (mal wieder) 'n neuer Gasbrenner zum "anzünden". Morgen wird "eingesalzen" - der Lachs muss ja erstmal auftauen.
Hoffe, das es Sonntag nicht zu dolle regnet.

Und Sonntag abend: Schwarzbrot, Rucherlachs und Honig-Senf-Dill-Soße zum "vorkosten".


----------



## aal60 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So ich habe gestern auch einen Räuchergang durchgezogen.

Eine Hundertschaft, genauer gesagt 103 Forellen waren zur Vergoldung. Schwierig war gestern das Trocknen. Trotz Ventilator in der Garage 2 Std., mußte ich noch eine 3/4 Std. im Ofen nachtrocknen. 

Geregnet hat es zum Glück auch nicht. Der Holzverbrauch lag gestern bei den Temperaturen auch höher.

Mit der Neuanschaffung meines Allpax P350 war auch alles schnell verpackt.

Nächstes Mal wird wieder Kalt geräuchert.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hat sich schon rumgesprochen uwe,

ich habe deine 103 nachbarn hinter deiner grundstückshecke schlange stehen sehen.|supergri

gruß siggi


----------



## aal60 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja Siggi, so ist das wenn der Rauch steigt. |supergri

Ein Tipp, im Handelshof gibt es in den nächsten 2 Wochen
Lachsseiten für unter 10€ (netto)/ kg. Man braucht aber eine
Einkaufskarte,

 Da wird man sich dann noch passend zu Weihnachten / Sylvester eindecken können.


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



aal60 schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Tipp, im Handelshof gibt es in den nächsten 2 Wochen
> Lachsseiten für unter 10€ (netto)/ kg. Man braucht aber eine
> Einkaufskarte,
> ...



... bei Citi im Moment auch. 9,99€ incl.MWSt.


Nachtrag zu 1515:
Allerdings hatte ich Pech: alle 3 Lachsseiten waren angebrochen.
Das Aufschneiden war ein Fiasko.


----------



## redlem (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

MMMhhh Lachs!


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das da Schindluder getrieben wird ist doch mehr als bekannt.
Bei Citti steht aber dran: Zuchtlachs und Herkunftsland: Norwegen.
Denke mal: immer noch besser als die "getunte" Regenbogenforelle ... |kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@aal60
uwe, für 10.- eur kriege ich den auch oft im mix markt (ohne schein) und weniger spritkosten.

@tulpe2
wer hat in deinen ofen gekotzt, daß die lachsseiten angebrochen waren?

gruß siggi


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... nu schmeiß ich ihn wohl doch weg ... |bigeyes |kopfkrat #c


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

nee,
schick ihn zu mir, das mach ich für dich.

siggi


----------



## Tino (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Das da Schindluder getrieben wird ist doch mehr als bekannt.
> Bei Citti steht aber dran: Zuchtlachs und Herkunftsland: Norwegen.
> Denke mal: immer noch besser als die "getunte" Regenbogenforelle ... |kopfkrat




Da kannst du auch falsch liegen,wenn man bedenkt ,wieviel Fischmehl pro Kilo Lachs verfüttert werden muss.

Erbsen fressen die ja nun nicht. Bei den Thunfischen,die gefangen werden und dann in Netzen mitten auf dem Meer bis zum Endgewicht gemästet werden ,ist es noch erschreckender.
Da verfüttern die 7 Pf. Sardinen für 1Pf. Thunfischfleisch.

Was für ein Wahnsinn !!! 

Der Mensch ist irre, um Geld zu machen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tino schrieb:


> Da kannst du auch falsch liegen,wenn man bedenkt ,wieviel Fischmehl pro Kilo Lachs verfüttert werden muss.
> 
> Erbsen fressen die ja nun nicht. Bei den Thunfischen,die gefangen werden und dann in Netzen mitten auf dem Meer bis zum Endgewicht gemästet werden ,ist es noch erschreckender.
> Da verfüttern die 7 Pf. Sardinen für 1Pf. Thunfischfleisch.
> ...



Wenn ich sowas lese, glaube ich ja wohl an nix mehr. Ich habe einfach zuwenig kriminelle Energie. Auf sowas würde ich ja nie kommen. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Kuck' Dir Photovoltaik an: der m² "kostet" in Deutschland ca. 2,5 MWh bei Herstellung / Installation und "produziert" dann in 25 Jahren 1,5 MWh ... #q

Das Selbe, nur in GRÜN.


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Kuck' Dir Photovoltaik an: der m² "kostet" in Deutschland ca. 2,5 MWh bei Herstellung / Installation und "produziert" dann in 25 Jahren 1,5 MWh ... #q
> 
> Das Selbe, nur in GRÜN.


 
  das kann man fast nicht glauben, bist du da ganz sicher


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> das kann man fast nicht glauben, bist du da ganz sicher



Zumindest steht es etliche male im Internet:
http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cl...tromanlagen-in-deutschland-energievernichter/

Von der "Gegenseite" wird der Artikel nur versucht ihn lächerlich zu machen. Fakten dagegen oder eine ernsthafte Gegendarstellung findet man nicht.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

editiert


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Hierzu Wikipedia:
> 
> *Bei einem Einsatz in Deutschland wird die Energie, die zur Herstellung einer Photovoltaikanlage benötigt wird, in **Solarzellen** in etwa zwei Jahren wieder gewonnen.*
> ...



... leider nur unter Laborbedingungen.
Die Anlagen müssten dem Sonnenstand nachgeführt werden und es dürfen keine schlecht-Wetter-Tage "dazwischen" kommen.

Nicht um sonst erreicht der durchschnittliche (Solar-) Ertrag zumeist weit weniger als die installierten Leistung.
Mal eine offizielle Seite:
http://www.solarserver.de/solar-mag...eistung-ueberschreitet-30-gigawatt-marke.html

Es sind also 30GW installiert. Und nun noch mal offiziell:
http://www.transparency.eex.com/de/...stromerzeugung/tatsaechliche-produktion-solar

Ist aber (glaub ich) das falsche Forum. Aber schön, wenn mal jemand nach hakt (... und nicht nur auf Wikipedia - da werden zu viele Hochglanzprospekte abgetippt!)


----------



## auberle (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,
hab mal kurz eine Frage und ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mich durch die 175 Seiten durchzulesen. Möchte das nächste mal mit Gas räuchern. Hoffe das ist nun keine blöde Frage: würde mir in der Bucht so einen Brenner kaufen http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hockerkocher...door_Camping_Küchenbedarf&hash=item5d3b07b650

Wird das Mehl dann in einer z.b. alter Pfanne direkt über dem Brenner erhitzt oder schmeiß ich das Mehl direkt auf den Brenner???
Gruß


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Du kannst doch nicht das Mehl auf den Brenner schmeißen! Überleg doch mal, wie soll das funktionieren? Kommt auf deinen Ofen an, wenn es nicht anders geht nehm die Pfanne!


----------



## auberle (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Was könnte man denn sonst noch außer einer Pfanne nehmen??


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich räucher nicht mit Gas aber da gibt es verschiedene möglichkeiten! Hab mal bei knapp 20 grad kaltgeräuchert ohne sparbrand, dafür hab ich das Mehl in einem Aschekasten von nen Kaminofen über einen Campingkocher verdampft und den rauch über eine sehr fragwürdige Konstruktion mit Wasser gekühlt. Waren damals die Anfänge aber hat geklappt. Nun kommt Gas nicht mehr in Frage egal in welcher Form! Und ist sehr lange her!


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Eigentlich solltest du schon auf der ersten Seite hier genug info´s in form von Bildern finden ohne einen Post zu lesen!


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



auberle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal kurz eine Frage und ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mich durch die 175 Seiten durchzulesen. ...




Kann ich verstehen - hab ja genug hier mitgepinselt.
Das Wichtigste zuerst: UNBEDINGT einen Brenner mit Zündsicherung kaufen.
z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/8-kW-Gas-Hoc...081?pt=Schweiß_Löttechnik&hash=item3a7e955161

*OHNE ZÜNDSICHERUNG RISKIERST DU DEN OFEN RICHTUNG MOND ZU SCHIESSEN!!!*

Ich verwende einen 7,5 kW "Powerfire"-Brenner in einem "Räucherofen von ca. 30cm x 50cm x 85cm. Leistungsmäßig also mit viel Reserve.
Der Brenner steht unten in einem extra Fach, im Boden des Räucherraumes sind 12 2cm Löcher über dem Brenner.
Keine Angst: Propan hat keine "Schadstoffe" - nur Wasser und Co2.

Die Räucherspäne (von Max Bahr) verpacke ich in Alufolie, Mengenmäßig reicht ca. ein halber Liter Späne für 20 min. Räuchern.

Wie groß ist Dein Ofen?


----------



## auberle (15. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wie groß ist Dein Ofen?[/QUOTE]


300x400
Da passt der leider nicht rein. Muss ich wohl den nehmen 
http://www.der-spanien-shop.de/Gasb...h/1-Ring-Gasbrenner/Gasbrenner-20cm::121.html


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Vom Powerfire kann man die Beine abschrauben/weglassen.
Der reine Brennerkopf ist bei meinem 18 cm im Durchmesser.
Voll aufgebaut mit Füßen sind es 39 cm - würde bei mir also auch nicht passen.
Das Rohr mit Gasanschluss und Brennerkopf sin ca. 50 cm.

Und bei 30x40 cm sind 9 kW definitiv überdimensioniert - aber egal was Du Dir kaufst: *MIT *Zündsicherung!!!
z. B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/GASTEC-HOCKE...Haus_Garten_Garten_Grills&hash=item589bf5a483


----------



## Lazarus (15. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



auberle schrieb:


> Was könnte man denn sonst noch außer einer Pfanne nehmen??


Ich nehme einen runden Deckel einer Blechdose, da waren wohl mal Kekse drin oder so. Dieser Deckel ist rund, Durchmesser um die 30cm.

Den Deckel lege ich direkt auf den Brenner, darauf kommen dann die Späne. Das klappt sehr gut in meinem Ofen.
Die Lackierung des Deckels habe ich vor der ersten Verwendung natürlich abgebrannt.


----------



## auberle (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nochmal eine blöde Frage: wenn ich mit sowas http://www2.westfalia.de/shops/agri...heroefen/1205338-elektroheizung_2300_watt.htm elektrisch räucher, wird dann das Mehl direkt auf die Stäbe gelegt???


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Besser nicht - Du würdest die Heizstäbe ordentlich "einsauen".
Besser 'ne Alu-Grillschale oder Keksdose 'draufstellen und da die Späne 'rein.

PS.: ... und "blöde Fragen" gibt es nicht!


----------



## auberle (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aber wie bekomme ich dann die Späne zum glühen? Durch Metall??? Da muss der Heizstab ja ganz schön Power haben bis eine Keksdose glüht und damit das Mehl zum räuchern bringt...??


----------



## auberle (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Vom Powerfire kann man die Beine abschrauben/weglassen.
> Der reine Brennerkopf ist bei meinem 18 cm im Durchmesser.
> Voll aufgebaut mit Füßen sind es 39 cm - würde bei mir also auch nicht passen.
> Das Rohr mit Gasanschluss und Brennerkopf sin ca. 50 cm.
> ...


 
mit Deiner Zündsicheung hast Du es aber. Draussen kann doch gar net so viel passieren. Der Ofen ist ja nicht hermethisch dicht.


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



auberle schrieb:


> mit Deiner Zündsicheung hast Du es aber...




Ok - da Du scheinbar es besser weißt ... #c


----------



## LOCHI (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich glaub hier will uns wer veräppeln...#c


----------



## auberle (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nein, ich will Euch nicht veräppeln. An der Gasheizung oder am Gasherd muss defenitiv eine Zündsicherung sein. Will auch kein Besserwisser sein. Ich weiß auch dass die Zündsicherung das Gas "abschaltet" falls die Flamme erlischen sollte und somit kein Gas nachströmen kann und irgenwie eine Verpuffung stattfinden kann. Nur räucher ich im freien und steh die ganze zeit daneben. und mein Ofen ist tatsächlich nicht komplett angedichtet und Luft kann zirkulieren.


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... und im Ofen befinden sich glühende Holzspäne. Aber nur noch so lange bis Gas und Luft ein zündfähiges Gemisch gebildet haben. Dann Verteilt sich der Inhalt des Ofens mit samt einiger Blechteile auf die umliegenden 100m² ... |kopfkrat


----------



## LOCHI (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... und im Ofen befinden sich glühende Holzspäne. Aber nur noch so lange bis Gas und Luft ein zündfähiges Gemisch gebildet haben. Dann Verteilt sich der Inhalt des Ofens mit samt einiger Blechteile auf die umliegenden 100m² ... |kopfkrat



Kann aber auch spaß machen :m


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Kann aber auch spaß machen :m



Jepp: so in etwa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSszXmm7mNY

Nur wer hat so'n kleinen Räucherofen?


----------



## Slick (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



auberle schrieb:


> Nein, ich will Euch nicht veräppeln. An der Gasheizung oder am Gasherd muss defenitiv eine Zündsicherung sein. Will auch kein Besserwisser sein. Ich weiß auch dass die Zündsicherung das Gas "abschaltet" falls die Flamme erlischen sollte und somit kein Gas nachströmen kann und irgenwie eine Verpuffung stattfinden kann. Nur räucher ich im freien und steh die ganze zeit daneben. und mein Ofen ist tatsächlich nicht komplett angedichtet und Luft kann zirkulieren.



Ein Teil vom Gas wird entweichen können,aber es wird sich immer noch genug im Ofen ansammeln und eine Risiko für die Umgebung darstellen.Das wäre es mir nicht Wert,wegen paar Euro,aber ist jedem seine Entscheidung.#h


Grüße


----------



## Heidechopper (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Genau so eine Verpuffung hatte ich mit meinem Umbau: der Inhalt zeigte sich als "fliegende Fische"!
Also habe ich einen Abgaskamin dran gebaut. Eine feuerfeste, sich nicht verziehende Stahlplatte trennte den Brenner komplett vom Räucherraum ab und stand in direkter Berührung zur Gasflamme. Darauf habe ich dann das Räuchermehl verschwelt. Das hat bis zur Anschaffung des Landmann-Räucherofens bestens funktioniert.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## auberle (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ok - da Du scheinbar es besser weißt ... #c


 
Hab mir jetzt in der Bucht einen MIT Zündsicherung gekauft....


----------



## drilling22 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe eine Frage zu einem Räucherofen:

Kann man den Ofen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/TOP-Peetz-Ra...Sport_Angelsport_Räuchern&hash=item20d3002a0b

Mit dem Brenner benutzen?: http://www.der-spanien-shop.de/Gasb...h/1-Ring-Gasbrenner/Gasbrenner-20cm::121.html

Danke für eure Antworten (hoffentlich)

Mfg

Drilling22


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Der Brenner hat keine Zündsicherung.
*Ohne *Räucherofen wäre er *für draußen *ok.

Schau mal:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3845678&postcount=1537


----------



## Lazarus (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich glaube, der 5,5kW Brenner ist zu groß, nicht von den Abmessungen, sondern wegen der Wärmeleistung.

Mein Ofen sieht ähnlich aus wie deiner, ist aber mit 27 x 40 x 120cm noch ein Stück größer.
Dazu habe ich einen Brenner mit 2,2kW Leistung, der reicht vollkommen aus, selbst im Winter. Im Sommer erzeugt mein Brenner eigentlich schon zu viel Hitze.
Man kann die Flamme nämlich nicht _beliebig_ klein stellen.

Der Ofen kommt mir dagegen recht klein vor. Ich weiß ja nicht, wieviel Fische du auf einmal verarbeiten willst. Ich packe in meinen Ofen nicht mehr als 6 oder 7 mittlere Forellen, die sollen sich schließlich nicht berühren.


----------



## drilling22 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Meint ihr ich brauche einen größeren Ofen? Wollte nur ein paar Forellen oder mal ein störfilet räuchern bzw. Aal.
Habe noch einen anderen Brenner gefunden, mit zündsicherung. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mein ofen hat ca. 30x50 cm Grundfläche und ist 85 cm hoch.
Die seitlichen Auflagen sind ca. 10 cm auseinander.
Sooo viel Platz ist da auch nicht drin:


----------



## aal60 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Mein ofen hat ca. 30x50 cm Grundfläche und ist 85 cm hoch.
> Die seitlichen Auflagen sind ca. 10 cm auseinander.
> Sooo viel Platz ist da auch nicht drin:



Tulpe, hast Du Barsche geräuchert? Wie waren Sie? #6

Ich würde auch nur einen Ofen mit mindestens 40 x 50cm Grundfläche nehmen.  In einen großen Ofen kann man auch einen Fisch räuchern. Aber wenn Du mal 20 Fische machen sollst, was dann? 

Über räuchern mit Gas, werde ich hier nicht schreiben, habe meine Meinung schon oft zum Besten gegeben.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



aal60 schrieb:


> Tulpe, hast Du Barsche geräuchert? Wie waren Sie? #6
> 
> ...



Da ich öfter Barsche räuchere Klappt es schon recht gut.
Man(n) muss wirklich dabei bleiben und auf die Temperatur achten, sonst gibt's Stroh.
Gehen die Flossen leicht raus: Ofen aus.

Auch so kann man räuchern (mit Holzkohle und Buchenmehl):


----------



## aal60 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich glaube, ich werde auch mal Barschis räuchern. 
Die Farbe ist super.  Schuppen läßt Du drauf?

Ohne könnte der Rauchgeschmack intensiver werden.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mit/ohne schuppen nimmt sich nix - is' wohl der dicken Haut geschuldet. Lass' sie hinterher etwas auskühlen.

Übrigens: um 25-30 cm geht es recht gut. Die Größeren werden an den Bauchlappen und Schwanz schon trocken bevor der Rest gar ist.


----------



## aal60 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tulpe, danke für die Tipps
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Heidechopper (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wird nun langsam mal Zeit, etwas über meine Erfahrungen mit dem 12093-Gasräucherofen zu berichten....
Zunächst zur Kapazität: im Original sind darin Haken für 9 Fische montiert, was mir eigentlich zu wenig ist. Mit Schweißdrahtstäben, die ich in diese Haken geklemmt habe, konnte ich nun 13-15 Fische hängend räuchern, wenn auch etwas kippelig. Die finale Konstruktion ist wie folgt: 4 Gewindestangen oben quer eingebaut. Das hat die Kapazität nochmals angehoben, so das nun bis zu 20 Fische zugleich geräuchert werden können.
Die Temperaturführung geht recht gut über den regelbaren Brenner und den regulierbaren Abzug. Aber Achtung: das Thermometer darf keinen Fisch berühren, sonst gibt es eklatante Fehlanzeigen mit den bekannten Folgen!
Der Behälter für das Räuchermehl muß komplett gefüllt werden. Ich verwende feines Buchenholzmehl, abgemischt mit speziellen Räucherkräutern. Der Brenner schafft es ohne weiteres, die Mischung zu Schwelen zu bringen. 
Tipp: nach dem Garen bei über 100°C die Ofentemperatur durch öffnen der Tür auf ca. 60°C absenken, dabei vorher die Mehldose (abgedeckt mit dem Deckel) einsetzen und den Brenner aufdrehen bis es zu qualmen anfängt. Danach Tür zu und Brenner ganz klein stellen. Dann hält sich auch die Temperatur unter 80°C. Die Räuchermehldose ist etwa auf eine Stunde Rauch ausgelegt und das reicht völlig aus.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Tulpe2 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schön, dass mal wieder "was los" ist. #6
PS: über 100°C zum garen?


----------



## Lazarus (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bei großen Forellen, so ab drei Pfund, fahre ich die Temperatur durchaus auch bis 110°C. Allerdings nur 15 Minuten, dann senke ich wieder auf 90°C ab und gare mit dieser Temperatur fertig.
Bei kleineren Fischen gare ich mit ca. 90°C. Wenn nach dem Garvorgang das Räuchermehl reinkommt, halte ich die Temperatur unter 70°C. Je nach Umgebungstemperatur. Ideal finde ich 50-60°C.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bei mir geht's anders herum:
die Großen etwas "kälter", die Kleinen "wärmer".
Selten komm ich auf die 100°C im Ofen (Außer beim Aal!).
Dafür verlängert sich zwar die Zeit aber die "Ergebnisse" sind gleichmäßiger in Farbe und "Konsistenz" ...


----------



## robbie26 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

HI,

habe mir für meinen Ofen den Gasbrenner Powerfire 3  7,5kw bestellt.
Leider hat der Brenner neben den Düsen einen Riss im Guss.
Ausserdem riecht es ziemlich toxisch durch die Lackierung.
Kurz gesagt meine Begeisterung allgemein hält sich in grenzen.
Vielleicht gibt es eine alternative bezüglich Brenner.
Man findet leider nicht viele Modelle.


Gruss

Rob


----------



## Lazarus (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich benutze diesen von Askari: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...raeucherzubehoer/gasheizung-2500-w/detail.jsf
Für den aktuellen Preis würde ich den aber nicht mehr kaufen, ich habe vor 2 Jahren keine 40€ dafür bezahlt.

Wenn dein Brenner einen Riss hat, ist er nicht schlecht, sondern schlicht kaputt. Umtauschen!
Weiter vorne im Thread gibt es Infos zu Gasbrennern. Schau mal auf Seite 68 und folgende.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



robbie26 schrieb:


> ...
> Leider hat der Brenner neben den Düsen einen Riss im Guss.
> ...




Hi Rob,

Zurück zum Händler damit! Ich hoffe, Du hast ihn noch weniger als ein halbes Jahr: dann MUSS der Händler reagieren: Umtauschen oder Geld zurück. Ruf da ermal an.

Das mit dem Geruch gibt sich: eine viertel bis halbe Stunde mit "Volldampf" brennt die Farbe ab, dann noch kurz mit 'ner Drahtbürste des Belag runter und die Nase bleibt frei ...


----------



## robbie26 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wurde vorgestern erst geliefert.
Deshalb bin ich am überlegen ob umtausch oder doch etwas anderes.
Dem DVGW würde es bei dem Regelventil vermutlich die Haare aufstellen ...
Hab heute nochmal gesucht man könnte meinen auf der ganzen Welt gibts nur einen Ringbrenner.


Gruss

Rob


----------



## ostseethaler (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Warum muss das denn immer ein Ringbrenner aus Guss vom Campingbedarf sein????
http://www.amazon.de/Rothenberger-773888-Anw%C3%A4rm-Brenner-Set/dp/B0002YYQC2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1382333449&sr=8-10&keywords=rothenberger+gasbrenner
ich nehm schon seit Jahren sowas hier und kann damit die Temperatur bis aufs Grad genau halten. Bestens so ein Teil.

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Lazarus (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Ostseethaler
Kannst du mal beschreiben, wie du den Anwärmbrenner benutzt? Ich kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



robbie26 schrieb:


> ...
> Dem DVGW würde es bei dem Regelventil vermutlich die Haare aufstellen ...
> Hab heute nochmal gesucht man könnte meinen auf der ganzen Welt gibts nur einen Ringbrenner.
> ...



Hi ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2891774&postcount=674

Und den hab ich gekauft:
http://gas-shop-24.de/hockerkocher/3fusshockerkocher/3hockerkocher4.php

Seit einigen Jahren verrichtet er brav seinen Dienst. Sowohl beim Räuchern, als auch beim (Kessel-) kochen.
Ist bei Deinem was anders (ist 'n großes Bild im Gas-Shop).


----------



## ostseethaler (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Na das Teil liegt mit dem mitgelieferten abgewinkelten Blech (dient dem Dachdecker wohl als Auflage, wenn er dem Brenner nicht in der Hand halten kann) und dem abgewinkelten Gasrohr, mit Brenner nach oben unter dem Ofen. Direkt darüber ist die Lade für die Späne. Die Lade wo ich früher das Brennholz drin hatte, nehm ich raus.
Mein Ofen steht allerdings auf vier Beinen, sodass dort genug Platz ist für den Brenner drunter. Beine sind ca. 25cm hoch.
Muss morgen mal ein Bild machen, wenns noch hell ist.


Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## robbie26 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Tulpe2

hab meinen im gleichen Shop bestellt.
Der Regler wirkt auf dem Bild von deinem Link um einiges wertiger.
Bei mir ist die Kappe blank und irgendein Guss würd ich sagen.
Die Kappe sitzt auch total schief drauf.

Der Preis allerdings geht in Ordnung werd den Brenner wegen dem Riss umtauschen.

Der neue wird durchgesägt und mit einem Rohr verlängert.
Wer jetzt sorge hat das macht ein Gashochdruckschweisser mit 70bar Zulassung...

Vielen Dank an alle


Gruss

Rob


----------



## Lazarus (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> Na das Teil liegt mit dem mitgelieferten abgewinkelten Blech (dient dem Dachdecker wohl als Auflage, wenn er dem Brenner nicht in der Hand halten kann) und dem abgewinkelten Gasrohr, mit Brenner nach oben unter dem Ofen. Direkt darüber ist die Lade für die Späne.


Damit hast du mich auf einen Gedanken gebracht. Mein nächster Ofen wird größer werden, da wird mir der Askari-Brenner dann von der Wärmeleistung nicht mehr reichen. Ich probiere es auf jeden Fall zuerst mit dem Anwärmbrenner, bevor ich mir einen neuen Ringbrenner zulege.

Über ein Foto würde ich mich freuen, man kann nur was lernen.


----------



## ostseethaler (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

hier nochmal zwei Bilder von meiner Räucheraparatur|bigeyes mit zuvor besprochenem Brenner.

Ich weiß nicht wieviel kw der hat, aber es ist ausreichend. Damit jag ich, wenn nötig die Temp. im Ofen bis auf  300° C hoch. Und das bei 10° Grad Minus.
Brauch man nicht und muss man auch nicht, aber wollte damit sagen, dass der nicht so "untermotorisiert" ist wie diese Ringbrenner ausm Campingladen. So ein Teil hatte ich früher auch mal.... wenn da Minusgrade waren un d noch dazu etwas kalter Wind, da bin ich trotz stundenlangem Betrieb nicht über 60° gekommen.
Diese Dinger sind mir zu quackig. Mag sein, bei kleineren Öfen oder auch Doppelwandige, dass sie da ausreichen, aber bei meiner Kiste bin ich damit nicht glücklich geworden.
Und die Kiste besteht aus 2mm Edelstahl.

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



ostseethaler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieviel kw der hat, aber es ist ausreichend.
> ......
> So ein Teil hatte ich früher auch mal.... wenn da Minusgrade waren un d noch dazu etwas kalter Wind, da bin ich trotz stundenlangem Betrieb nicht über 60° gekommen.
> Diese Dinger sind mir zu quackig.



Naja, die Ringbrenner erfüllen ihren Zweck meistens auch, wenn man denn nicht die kleinen 8kW Teile nimmt. Ein 30kW Ringbrenner würde auch deinem Ofen reichen .... dein Brenner dürfte bei ~80kW liegen .... ein klein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moin,moin
wenn ich die ganze Technik hier so sehe, komm ich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus! Dann bleib ich lieber bei meinem Buchenholz, dann brauch ich keine Angst haben, das ich in die Luft fliege und denn auch noch fliegende Fische habe.
Aber das muß jeder selber wissen!

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## ostseethaler (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> .... dein Brenner dürfte bei ~80kW liegen .... ein klein wenig übertrieben.


Naja, wolln man nicht gleich übertreiben..... der hat auch nur 30Kw...hab gerade mal nach geschaut.

Dann hab ich wohl damals nen kleinen Ringbrenner von 8Kw von meinem Kumpel bekommen.

@Aalfänger, wieso in die Luft fliegen??? Fliegt dein Dachdecker in die Luft, wenn er Schweißbahn auf deine Laube aufbringt???|supergri

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> ... Dann bleib ich lieber bei meinem Buchenholz, dann brauch ich keine Angst haben, das ich in die Luft fliege und denn auch noch fliegende Fische habe.
> Aber das muß jeder selber wissen!
> ...



Mach Dir nur nicht die Mühe, mal genau hinzusehen/nachzulesen:
Ich schreibsel hier z.B. ständig von Brennern mit Zündsicherung und CE -Nummer ...


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich habe ja nur meine Meinung geäußert, jeder sollte selber wissen was er macht! Ich selber habe in meiner Werkstatt einen Gaskocher mit Ringbrenner um Heringe oder Kartoffelpuffer zu braten! Aber zum Räuchern nehme ich lieber die alte Methode mit dem Buchenholz!#h
Das ist wesentlich weniger Aufwand und auch schmackhafter!

gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## Lazarus (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> wenn ich die ganze Technik hier so sehe, komm ich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus! Dann bleib ich lieber bei meinem Buchenholz, dann brauch ich keine Angst haben, das ich in die Luft fliege und denn auch noch fliegende Fische habe.
> Aber das muß jeder selber wissen!


Na ja, Hightech ist so ein Gasbrenner nun ja nicht gerade.
Wenn du da schon die Himmelfahrt fürchtest, muss ein PKW ja Teufelswerk für dich sein! #h

Aber du hast recht, jeder wie er will. Gerade deshalb verstehe ich nicht, _warum _du diesen Beitrag geschrieben hast. Hättest in der Zeit ja auch etwas Buchenholz hacken könnnen. :m


----------



## AAlfänger (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



> Na ja, Hightech ist so ein Gasbrenner nun ja nicht gerade.
> Wenn du da schon die Himmelfahrt fürchtest, muss ein PKW ja Teufelswerk für dich sein! #h


Moin,moin
dann hätte ich nicht KFZ-Mechaniker lernen dürfen|supergri
Aber vieleicht ist es ja Einbildung, aber wenn Fisch nach alter Tradition mit den alten Öfen geräuchert wird schmeckt er einfach
besser.#c

Gruß Jürgen#h:m


----------



## Lazarus (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Aber vieleicht ist es ja Einbildung, aber wenn Fisch nach alter Tradition mit den alten Öfen geräuchert wird schmeckt er einfach besser.#c


Das stimmt erstens nicht und ist zweitens auch nicht das Thema in diesem Thead.

Bitte, nimms nicht persönlich, aber das ständige Missionieren einiger selbstgerechter Experten, sobald das Thema "Räuchern mit Gas" diskutiert wird, geht mir wirklich auf die Eier. Leider hast du meinen Unmut abbekommen, obwohl es da viel schlimmere Zeitgenossen gibt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

.... dann schreib ich lieber nicht das ich nen elektrisch beheizuten hier stehen habe :q


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... ich räuchere/räucherte (schon) mit Gas, mit Strom, mit Holz, mit Grillkohle, im Räucherofen, auf'm Grill, in der Backröhre, im Gänsebräter, im Pappkarton, in Holzkiste, im Werkzeugkoffer ...
Und ich halte nix davon für den "wahren oder goldenen Weg". Nur Spass soll's machen.
Ansonsten zählt nur eins: "grillen kann jeder" ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. November 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich habe früher auch nur mit Buchenholz geräuchert. Habe das auch noch weiter getan, als ich einen Ofen hatte, wo der Innenraum des Ofens von einer Blechplatte von der Heizquelle getrennt worden ist. Das Mehl wurde dann in einer Schale auf dieses Blech gestellt. Auch wenn es gemütlich ist, finde ich die Holzbeheizung doch sehr Arbeits- und Überwachungsintensiv. Habe nun seid einigen Jahren einen Gasbrenner (8,0 KW) im Einsatz, der die Trennplatte und damit auch den Ofen auf Temperatur bringt. Der Brenner lässt sich regeln und man hat genügend Zeit nebenbei noch Gartenarbeit etc. zu erledigen. Nur ab und zu mal das Mehl erneuern und fertig. Bin total begeistert und die Fische haben eine konstant gute Färbung und Geschmack bei jedem Räuchergang.


----------



## Ruessler1 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,
 Hat jemand ne Adresse für mich wo ich einen kleinen 
*Gasringbrenner mit Zündsicherung* her bekomme?
 Habe einen Isolierten Ofen und benutze zur Zeit einen mit 5,5 KW was zu viel ist schaffe es kaum unter 90 Grad zu kommen auf kleinster Flamme. Aber meiner hat keine Zündsicherung und da ich eh immer auf Minimalflamme räucher habe ich Angst der Wind könnte sie aus pusten, traue mich als keinen Schritt weg vom Ofen.
 Denke ein *4,2 KW* würde mir völlig reichen finde aber keinen im Netz mit Zündsicherung?
 Gruß Simon


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

War heut' ganz froh' über meine Brennerleistung.
Da ich keine Möglichkeit habe mir 'n Unterstand zu basteln und nach dem Räuchern der Ofen wieder in den Keller muss ist es im Winter nicht ganz einfach. 
Über 120°C hab ich's heute beim "ausbrennen" (ohne Fisch!!!) nicht gebracht ...


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Dann stelle ich meine Frage mal hier:
Ich habe mir den Peetz 530 gekauft mit Tür. 
Welche Leistung sollte ein Gasbrenner für den Räucherofen haben? 
Ich habe an 2,5kw gedacht, ist das zu wenig? 
Die Maße der Räucherkammer sind ca. 100x36x21cm

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe an 2,5kw gedacht, ist das zu wenig?
> Die Maße der Räucherkammer sind ca. 100x36x21cm
> ...



Das kommt 'drauf an:
Willst Du auch im Winter räuchern?
Steht der Ofen frei oder ist irgendwie ein Schutz Drum (eingemauert)?
Was willst Du Räuchern (für ein BBQ dürfen es schon gerne mal 130...150°C sein).

Ich habe einen Räucherofen von ca. 85x50x30 cm und 2 Brenner: 2,5 kW und 7,5 kW.
Den "Kleinen" nutze ich kaum noch - die Temperatur reicht einfach kaum.
Der "Große" ist bei voller Leistung super zum aufheizen - läuft danach aber zumeist auf kleinster Flamme (ca. 3,5 kW).
ein 5 kW Brenner wäre wohl "optimal".

Aber egal, was Du Dir zulegst: Spare nicht an einer Zündsicherung!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. 
Der Ofen ist isoliert und im Winter werde ich denke ich mal nicht räuchern. 
Hatte diesen Brenner im Auge. Link
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Leistung Für "Deinen" ok.
Es fehlt die Zündsicherung.

Ich mach mal Werbung für meinen - auch wenn er etwas viel Power hat:

https://www.ur-produkte.de/camping-outdoor/kochen/hockerkocher/hocker-kocher-powerfire-3-tp/a-272/

Ohne Zündsicherung sammelt sich möglicherweise ausströmendes Gas im/unterm Ofen und wenn Du dann wieder zündest:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHLpPOfNiKc


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Da ich alles immer abbauen werden, sehe ich diese Gefahr weniger. 
Aber du hast schon recht, Sicherheit geht vor. 
Leider ist deiner derzeit nirgends Lieferbar....


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Abbauen muss ich auch (Mietwohnung mit "Hof")
Es geht mehr darum, wenn "zwischendurch" mal der Brenner aus geht (Wind) und dann das Gas weiter ausströmt.

Lieferbar wäre der Kocher z.B. hier:
http://www.yatego.com/gasfritzen/p,4d7f62461f139,4d79f4ba0b30d0_8,hockerkocher-7-5-kw-powerfire-3tp
allerdings teurer - dafür mit Schlauch und Druckminderer.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Aber immer noch billiger, als der von Peetz ohne das alles.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Schade, bekomme den Brenner nicht unter meinen Ofen, da er nur eine Höhe von 14cm in der Brennkammer.


----------



## Tulpe2 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich benutze meinen ohne die Füße zum Räuchern - die sind "nur" geschraubt. Das Teil ist massiv genug.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So heute kam mein Brenner. 
Jetzt mal eine Frage und ich habe einen Probedurchlauf gemacht. 
90 Grade konnte ich super halten mit kleiner Flamme. 
Danach habe ich die Schale mit Räuchermehl gefüllt und in den Ofen gesetzt. 
Selbst auf grösster Flamme hat es erst nach 10 min angefangen leicht zu Rauchen. Nach weiteren 10 min war es auch schon wieder vorbei. Gas hatte ich ausgeschaltet, als es zu rauchen begann. 
Wie lange wartet Ihr? 

Dank Euch 
   Gruß
      Michael


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich lasse zum heiß/warm Räuchern den Brenner an.
Auch "verpacke" ich das Räuchermehl in Alufolie und lege das "Rauchpaket" direkt auf den Boden.
Wenn es anfängt zu Qualmen drehe ich den Brenner auf klein.
Ca. 300 ml Räuchermehl reichen dann etwa 20 Minuten.

Hier mal ein ungefähres Bild: da räucher ich aber im Grill.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3485301&postcount=1503


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sehe die lecker aus.
Bei Peetz ist da so eine Schale bei, die ca. 1,5 bis 2 mm stark ist. 
Darin soll das Räuchermehl rein. 
Bevor ich am Donnerstag den ersten richtigen versuche starte, teste ich es vorher nochmal. 15kg Räuchermehl habe ich eben bestellt, dürfte reichen denke ich mal.


----------



## Tulpe2 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Heize mal den Ofen ohne Thermometer (könnte kaputt gehen) ca. 1/2 Stunde mit "Vollgas".
Und nach dem Abkühlen ohne Lebensmittel noch mal 1/2 Stunde mit Raüchermehl bis ca. 120°C.
Das Ganze dient zum Ausbrennen und damit er innen schon mal "Räucherpatina" ansetzt.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich morgen machen.
Und Donnerstag versuche ich mal live zu posten.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Versuche es mal live. Habe vor 10min angefangen die Fische zu garen.  Die 90 Grad sind in 5min erreicht.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*






Einmal Stör

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So hier das Endergebnis. 
Nächste mal müssen Sie länger im Rauch bleiben.  





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> ...
> Nächste mal müssen Sie länger im Rauch bleiben.
> ...



... oder einfach mehr Rauch bekommen .

*Sieht aber für das erste mal schon ganz gut aus! #6*

Wenn ich die Forellen ansehe: ganz schöne Größenunterschiede.
Ich hätte sie mit 10...15 min Versatz in den Ofen gehangen (erst die großen Stücke).

Hast Du die Räuchermehlschale genommen oder Pakete gemacht?
Eventuell solltest Du die Räuchermehlmenge verdoppeln.
Das kommt aber auch aufs Pökeln an ...

Und? Wie war's geschmacklich?


----------



## aal60 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mein erster Versuch im neuen Ofen hat auch etwas blass ausgesehen, ich nehme an, dass  das Mauerwerk noch nicht genügend Patina hatte.

Wie war der Geschmack?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Morgen,
ich hatte erst die Schale drin und habe da keinen Rauch bekommen. 
Nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit der Firma Peetz, wusste ich auch warum. 
Ich muss das Mehl in der Schale entzünden und nicht versuchen, es mit dem Gasbrenner zum rauchen zu bringe.
Im Vorfeld hatte ich aber eine Schale aus Aluminiumfolie vorbereitet und die rein gesetzt. Diese habe ich super mit dem Gasbrenner zum rauchen gebracht, sehe da noch einen Vorteil zu Schale, es kommt viel mehr Rauch. 

Geschmacklich waren die Forellen und die Störfilet top. 
Bis auf die kleine Forelle sind auch alle schon verspeist.  

Eine Patina  hat der Ofen noch nicht. 

Gruß
  & Danke 
      Michael


----------



## Carassius venator (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also ich habe einen 9 KW-Gasbrenner, der jetzt im Winter im Räucherofen auch bei Kälte die Fische veredelt.

Der Brenner ist im Brennraum etwas höher gestellt worden, ich habe zwei dicke Eisenplatten darunter geschoben, und nach einer gewissen Zeit fängt das Räuchermehl in der "Pfanne" an zu dampfen und zu räuchern.

Deshalb brauche ich das Mehl nicht besonders anzuzünden, es schmullt einfach nach kurzer Zeit durch die Hitze und bildet einen guten Rauch.

Allerdings habe ich zwischen dem Brennraum und den eigentlichen Räucherraum eine gelochte Blechplatte, die auch Flammen durchlässt.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Deshalb brauche ich das Mehl nicht besonders anzuzünden, es schmullt einfach nach kurzer Zeit durch die Hitze und bildet einen guten Rauch.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich zwischen dem Brennraum und den eigentlichen Räucherraum eine gelochte Blechplatte, die auch Flammen durchlässt.



SO gehört das auch, wenn man mit Gasbrenner räuchert.
Die Hitze soll IN den Ofen, nicht Außen dran lang ...

Viel Erfolg! #6


----------



## Carassius venator (28. November 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

aber damit niemand fragt, ob denn die Flammen vom Gasbrenner vielleicht doch die Schwänze der Aale oder die anderer größerer Fische verbrennen .........über der gelochten Metallplatte, die den Brennraum vom eigentlichen Räucherbereich trennt, ist zusätzlich im Ofen noch ein schräges Blech eingebaut, dass den "Saft" der Fische auffängt und nach draußen transportiert.

Vorne und hinten ist jedoch ein Spalt von jedesmal 3-5 cm Breite, so dass die Hitze und auch der Rauch nahezu ungehindert nach oben zu den Fischen gelangen können.

Das ist nicht so toll, wenn der Fischsaft beim Räuchern direkt in die Flammen fällt und Wolken und Gerüche verursacht, die wir nicht haben möchten.

.


----------



## Carassius venator (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Allen Räucherfreunden, in diesem Thread,

 die es auch weiterhin mit dem Gasbrenner im Räucherofen halten 

und eine excellente Temperatur unter ihren Fischen wünschen, 

die ständig einstellbar ist, um damit optimale Ergebnisse zu erzielen,

damit die Fische auch im  nächsten Jahr noch gut schmecken,

wünsche ich alles Gute und prima Fänge, damit der Ofen auch mal voll wird!


.
*


----------



## Tino (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> *Allen Räucherfreunden, in diesem Thread,
> 
> die es auch weiterhin mit dem Gasbrenner im Räucherofen halten
> 
> ...



Das alles mach ich mit Holz,und warum ? ? ?

weil ich es kann :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## aal60 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tino schrieb:


> Das alles mach ich mit Holz,und warum ? ? ?
> 
> weil ich es kann :vik::vik::vik:




Auch ich räucher nur mit Buchenholz und Buchenmehl, warum ??? 
Weil es meiner Meinung nach besser schmeckt. :m
Auch wenn es mehr Arbeit macht, Holzspalten nachlegen und Temperatur -Regelung per Zuluft ...

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tino schrieb:


> Das alles mach ich mit Holz,...



*Falscher Tröt.* |wavey:

Ich kann auch mit Holz, mit Grillkohle, im Grill, in der Kiste, im Pappkarton und im Räucherofen - und das ganze schon seit über 30 Jahren.
Je nach dem Wie, Wo, Wozu, ....

Hier geht es aber um den Gasbrenner. |gr:

Trotzdem auch von mir: _Alles Gute für 2015!_


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

PS: es gibt übrigens noch 'ne Methode, die ich gerade nicht genannt hab: Kalt Räuchern - nur mit dem Holzmehl aus Buche, Erle und etwas Wacholder ...


----------



## aal60 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Tulpe2, auch das mache ich mit meinem Sparbrand ... .

Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015 und nichts für Ungut. 

Auch ein Gutes Gelingen der Rauchwaren im nächsten Jahr.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Tino und Uwe,

kommt lieber in die andere "Abteilung", sonst gibt´s noch Haue hier.:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4265038&postcount=71

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gerd II (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Und das zurecht.
 Immer wieder die alte Leier.

 Gruß Gerd

 Jeder sollte doch so wie er will und kann und alle haben irgendwie Recht.
 Obwohl ich auch ein eingefleischter Holzräucherer bin: trotzdem jedem das seine.

 Wünsche noch einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Tulpe2 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Haue gibts nicht.

Ist blos immer blöd als "Doofi" angesehen zu werden, nur weil man etwas - breiter - aufgestellt ist.

Ich hätte auch gerne einen gemauerten Räucherofen wie mein Großvater - der im übrigen "Hausschlachter und Trichinenbeschauer" war.

Aber wie hier schon mal geschrieben: Mietwohnung mit kleinem Hof - da muss man Abstriche machen.


----------



## aal60 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Und so macht es jeder nach seiner Fasion, ist doch toll ...#6

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Heidechopper (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das muss ja nicht grade eine Weltanschauung werden! Auch ich habe früher immer mit Holz und Mehl geräuchert. Leider zog ich dann in ein anderes Viertel und hatte dazu keinen Garten mehr. Kompromisse waren gefragt, da es keine adäquate Entsorgungsmöglichkeit für glühende Kohle mehr gab!
Aus dem stationären Ofen musste ein mobiler Ofen werden und so kam ich nach einigen Versuchen zum Landmann Räucherofen mit Gasbetrieb. Und? Für den darin geräucherten Fisch habe ich die gleichen begeisterten Abnehmer, abgesehen davon, das es mir nun auch möglich ist, Filets oder Rollmöpse zuzubereiten. 
Da ich in einer Gegend wohne, wo es Langfinger gibt, ist es nur von Vorteil, den Ofen nach wenigen Minuten abgekühlt wieder wegzuschließen.
Ansonsten ... Gut Rauch und fette Räucherbeute in 2015!
Rolf


----------



## Carassius venator (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn es Euch auch so geht wie mir, 
mein Raucherofen von THÜROS steht unterm Carport bei -4 Grad Celsius, dann kann man als bekanntes "Angler-Weichei" einfach nicht räuchern!

Dann könnte man sich die Fische im Gefrierschrank mal genau anschauen, bis die zündende Idee kommt - nicht den  Gasbrenner anschmeissen, viel zu kalt draußen (ich weiß, die Junx auf der* Hai4* in Heiligenhafen:vik:denken anders, wenn die Pilker in der Ostsee eintauchen - müssen wir aber nicht haben!) und dann sollte man seine Fische einfach mal anders veredeln, wie ich heute:

*Forelle Müllerinnen Art, mit Kartoffeln, Frischkäse und einem Gurken-Tomaten-Salat. Schmeckt Lecker!*

Nächste Woche soll es schneien, dann ist der Aal als Brataal dran, der im Eis schlummert!

Die Fische müssen endlich auch dem Gefrierschrank raus, jetzt ist die beste Gelegenheit, wenn es mit dem Räuchern bei dem Wetter nicht ganz klappt.



.


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Wenn es Euch auch so geht wie mir,
> mein Raucherofen von THÜROS steht unterm Carport bei -4 Grad Celsius, ...



Bei solch Bedingungen würde ich warscheinlich die Massenproduktion von kaltgeräucherten Filetköpfen, Putenbrust, Gänsekeulen und Lachs aufnehmen.
Ich brauch nämlich nur das Räuchermehl ansehen, schon hab ich Mistwetter ...

Übrigens: für die Müllerin nehm' ich lieber Dorsch oder mach eine zünftige Halászlé (ungarische Fischsuppe).


----------



## Carassius venator (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Bei solch Bedingungen würde ich warscheinlich die Massenproduktion von kaltgeräucherten Filetköpfen, Putenbrust, Gänsekeulen und Lachs aufnehmen.
> Ich brauch nämlich nur das Räuchermehl ansehen, schon hab ich Mistwetter ...
> 
> Übrigens: für die Müllerin nehm' ich lieber Dorsch oder mach eine zünftige Halászlé (ungarische Fischsuppe).



Ich weiß, Tulpe 2, das hast Du schon vor 6 Jahren im gleichen Trööt geschrieben; ich find´s schon bewundernswert, dass Du auch beim Kalträuchern noch immer Deine Linie durchziehst, besonders im Winter!#6

Die Rezepte für die Halaszle (jeder macht es anders!) habe ich durchgelesen, aber Karpfenfilets habe ich leider nicht eingefroren und so soll es nächste Woche *Spanischer* *Fischtopf mit Seelachs* sein.

Wenn man den isst, freut man sich schon auf den nächsten Spanien-Urlaub, denn die Fischsuppen in den kleinen Restaurants an den Häfen schmecken auch so, aber dem Himmel sei Dank, doch sehr unterschiedlich.

*Beim nächsten kleinen Restaurant in Spanien also mal 
Sopa de Pescado bestellen - das will man einfach nachkochen!*




.


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> ...aber Karpfenfilets habe ich leider nicht eingefroren ...



Seefisch geht auch super!!!


----------



## Carassius venator (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wenn Seefisch auch geht, wär´s kein Problem, denn den hätte ich  noch im Frost!

Zum Räuchern bei den Temperaturen jetzt -
mit meinem 9 KW-Gasbrenner würde es auch gehen, den habe ich mal bei rund 10 Grad Minus im Räucherofen getestet und der hat sehr stabil die notwendige Temperatur gehalten.

Der Thürosofen ist nicht irgendwie isoliert, aber eignet sich auch bei einem solchen Brenner zum Räuchern. Mit einem oft angebotenen 2,5 KW-Brenner hätte ich jetzt Schwierigkeiten, der schafft das nicht in meinem Ofen.

Aber jetzt schneit es auch noch hier, das motiviert auch nicht gerade zum Räuchern, auch wenn die Makrelen, die auch noch im Frost liegen,  sich sicher über richtige Wärme "von unten" freuen würden!:q



.


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab letztens auch noch mal "warm" geräuchert.
Bei 5°C hab ich meinen "Ofen" auch bis 120°C (ohne Raucherware!) bekommen. Der Brenner hat 7,5 kW.

Hab da afrikanisch Welse (Zuchtware) "veredelt" - war lecker.
Vorgetrocknet, dann 20min bei 85°C gegart und 20min im Rauch.
Das Fleisch war fast in Richtung Aal, nur nicht so fett.


----------



## Carassius venator (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

hab mich ein wenig schlau gemacht, weil ich die Viecher gar nicht kannte. Sie werden in MP in Aqua-Kulturen gezogen und werden dort auf vermehrt angeboten.

Hier ist noch kein Markt für die Fische, merkwürdig, weder beim Discounter noch bei den Fischhändlern auf dem Wochenmarkt, sonst hätte ich auch probiert, wie sie aus dem RAUCH schmecken. Sie sehen aber auch etwas eigenartig aus.......

Wenn nicht nur der Geschmack sondern auch der Preis stimmt (?), dann wäre das so ein Fisch, der auch in meinem Räucherschrank passen würde.

Und nur 20 Minuten im Rauch ?



.


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> ... Und nur 20 Minuten im Rauch ?



... direkt ja, ich lass sie dann noch im Ofen abkühlen (mit geschlossener Tür).

Die Menge Späne die Ich verwende, reicht immer so für 20...25 Minuten.


----------



## Carassius venator (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> ... direkt ja, ich lass sie dann noch im Ofen abkühlen (mit geschlossener Tür).
> 
> Die Menge Späne die Ich verwende, reicht immer so für 20...25 Minuten.



Ich vermute mal stark, Tulpe2, dass Du immer noch Deine "Kissen" aus Alu-Folie, gefüllt mit Buchenmehl, und die entsprechende Menge von Einstichen in dieses Kissen verwendest, um auch wirklich die nötige Rauchmenge beim Warmräuchern zu bekommen........

Du stehst  aber nachts nicht mehr auf, 
weil Du Bedenken hast, das beim Kalträuchern Dein Sparbrand nicht mehr "weiter schmullt"!?#u

Heute habe ich mir es einfach gemacht, ich hätte räuchern können, aber Norddeutsches Schietwetter     #d,
zwei gute 250 Gramm-Aale wurden in der Pfanne veredelt, Salzkartoffeln mit Speck dazu, und mit süß-saurem Gurlensalat.

Im zunehmenden Alter wird man halt ein wenig fauler!#t


.


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo klar - alles beim Alten.
Funktioniert ja auch recht gut in der lütten Blechkiste.
... und solange ich nix besseres hab - :m


----------



## Carassius venator (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

"lütte Blechkiste", aber was aus der alles so raus kommt, alle Achtung!

Ich muss in den nächsten Tagen meinen Räucherofen auch mal überprüfen, auch der Gasbrenner sollte mit einer Drahtbürste gesäubert werden, damit die Flamme auch schön stahl-blau aus den kleinen Düsen kommt und richtig Hitze macht.

Wenn die Flamme keine Kraft hat und so rot-gelb hin- und herwedelt, können die Fische leicht rußig werden. 

Im Frost liegen noch Forellen, Makrelen und mehrere 250 Gramm-Aale (von einer Aalfarm), die wollen veredelt werden.
Und das Wetter soll besser werden - das Räuchern unterm Carport macht dann auch mehr Spaß!......#6


.


----------



## Pudel (6. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Brenner hat 4 KW Leistung, was ich, wie ich meine, OK finde.
> Interessant wird werden, wie ich die Temperatur niedrig (ca. 70°C) halte im Hochsommer. |kopfkrat
> Merke: je heißer der Rauch, desto schlechter zieht er auf's Räuchergut auf. Und das Glimmen des Räuchermehles wird ja auch durch die Wärmezufuhr des Brenners erhalten, der dann allerdings auch den Ofen anheizt.
> Da werde ich zu gegebener Zeit berichten.
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen
ich habe jetzt einige Seiten dieses Trööts gelesen und bin schon um einiges schlauer dennoch habe ich noch ne Frage.
Erstmal was zu meinem Projekt!

Ich habe einen Edelstahlwaagen L= 120cm H= 107cm( Ohne Räder) T=85cm. In der mitte ist eine Trennwand. somit habe ich 2 Kammern mit den Maßen L= 53cm H= 95cm T=75.
Diesen würde ich gerne zum Mobilen Rauchwaagen umbauen.
Um wenig Platz zu "verschwenden habe ich vor diesen mit einer Gas heizung zu feuern ( Paella Gasbrenner)Z.B. den hier_ http://www.der-spanien-shop.de/Gasb...g-Gasbrenner/Paella-Gasbrenner-30cm::128.html
oder den hier http://www.der-spanien-shop.de/Gask...-mit-Zuends-Piezo-3-Bein-mit-7-5-Kw::941.html
Jetzt zu meiner Frage.
Wenn ich das Räuchermehl auf den Gasbrenner stelle verbrauche ich meiner Meinung nach wieder Platz nach oben. Ist es möglich einen Kaltrauchgenerator an der Aussenwand des Wagens an zu schliesen und den Rauch quasi extern zu erzeugen?
Ganz oben steht ja "je heißer der Rauch desto schlechter zieht er aufs Räuchergut". Durch den externen Raucherzeuger würde ja nur "kalter" rauch in den ofen geblasen.

Ich hoffe das kommt einigermaßen verständlich rüber.
Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## Pudel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hat keiner nen tipp?


----------



## Pudel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Keiner nen tipp für mich??


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Pudel schrieb:


> Keiner nen tipp für mich??



Nicht wirklich.

Ich kann mir unter Deinem Wagen nix vorstellen. |kopfkrat
Seitliche Brennkammer geht dann sicher in die Richtung "Smoker"?
Zum Heißräuchern braucht man recht viel Rauch - viel Kaltrauch neigt aber zum stocken und Fleisch bekommt dann einen säuerlichen Geschmack.

Ich gare den Fisch z.B. bei 80...100°C, mit Räuchermehl lass ich die Temperatur dann bis ca. 50°C abfallen.
Den Brenner hab ich ja auch:  http://www.der-spanien-shop.de/Gask...-mit-Zuends-Piezo-3-Bein-mit-7-5-Kw::941.html

Und das Heißer Rauch nix bringt: ich räucher auch im Koffergrill direkt über den Kohlen, nur das Rauchpaket schützt vor direkter Hitze.


----------



## Pudel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also ich versuchs nochmal mein Wagen den ich hab ist aus so ziemlich dem gleichen Material wie der in dem Video hier.
Nur ist meiner mind. doppelt so groß wie dieser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUUO7IpMhKU

Er nutzt diesen zum kalträuchern. 

Ich hingegen habe vor unten einen brenner ein zu legen darüber ein Tropfblech. damit kann ich den Wagen auf Temperatur bringen bzw ihn auf einer gewissen Temperatur halten.
Da dann nach oben hin alsbald die Fische kommen wird es knapp über bzw zwischen brenner und Tropfblech ein "Rauchbett" zu legen. 
deswegen dachte ich ich kann den Rauch auch extern erzeugen und in den Wagen rein blasen.

Da der Wagen ja durch den brenner auf bsp. 80° bleibt müsste doch der von extern eingeblasene Rauch mit der warmen luft im inneren nach oben durch den Kamin abziehen und auch nicht ins stocken geraten?! 

Den Raucherzeuger hätte ich gerne an der aussenseite des Wagens montiert sodass ich entweder nur mit dem Raucherzeuger kalträuchern kann und/oder 
mit dem eingeschobenen Brenner Heißräuchern kann.

PS:
#Die Fische sehen super aus!


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hat Deiner auch 'ne Styropur-Isolierung?
Wenn ja: nicht gut: das entwickelt Gase bzw. ist brennbar.

Ich glaube, so wie Du Dir das vorstellst, musst Du bei kommerziellen Geräten "spionieren".

Übrigens: wenn Du richtig gute, stabile und günstige Niro-Gitter suchst: ausgesonderte Käsegitter bei "Ih-Bäh" - aber auf das Rastermaß achten, dann lassen sie sich auch super anpassen.


----------



## Pudel (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Isolierung hat er noch keine dachte da schon  eher an was hitzebeständiges.  Ich mach morgen früh doch mal ein zwei bilder von dem wagen.


----------



## Pudel (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So sieht der wagen noch aus.


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

'N Geschirrwagen? so wie z.B. im Krankenhaus?

Mächtig große Kiste. Die braucht bestimmt einiges an Heizleistung und im Idealfall 2 Brenner.


----------



## Pudel (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja genau so einer.
Denke aber dass ein brenner pro seite ausreicht die maße hatte ich ja schon geschrieben "2 Kammern mit den Maßen je L= 53cm H= 95cm T=75"
werde noch ein bisschen planen und nach meinem Urlaub nächsten Monat anfangen mit dem Umbau.


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Pudel schrieb:


> ... Denke aber dass ein brenner pro seite ausreicht ...



...genau das meinte ich auch.
Trotzdem ungewöhnlich (riesig). |kopfkrat


----------



## Pudel (11. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ist in fertigem zustand auch nicht unbedingt nur für private Zwecke vorgesehen.


----------



## Tino (15. April 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bau nen Fuchs vorne ran und feuere mit Holz.

Klappt auch bei jedem,Wetter und hast keine Probleme


----------



## captain-sparrow (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Problem mit dem brennenden Räuchermehl nicht im Griff und so einiges andere auch nicht.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Zum Status.
Ich habe diesen Räucherofen von Landmann:
http://www.grill.edingershops.de/Raeucherofen/Landmann-Gas-R%C3%A4ucherofen-56x465x1085cm-12093::91153541.html?refID=googlebase&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricing&gclid=CPSgtfTAvMUCFa7KtAodkQkAWg

Landmann 12093.

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass ich keinen vernünftigen Rauch hinbekomme.
Bei meinem letzten Versuch sah das so aus.

Ich hatte Forellen ohne Kopf mit dem Rücken nach unten auf dem Rost liegen.
Obwohl ich sie drei Stunden vor dem Räuchern aus der Lake genommen hatte und zum trocknen auf einem Rost im Schatten an der Luft liegen hatte, war die Haut immer noch feucht.
Also habe ich die Forellen zuerst noch eine halbe Stunde im Ofen bei ca 50 Grad getrocknet. Und hier ist dann schon Problem Nr. 1. Der Gasbrenner erzeugt eine gelbliche Flamme, die ich aber nicht wirklich klein dosieren kann, so schaffe ich eine niedrige Temperatur im Ofen nur, wenn ich die Haupttür etwas offen lasse. 
Ist der Brenner defekt???

Zum Garen des Fisches bei etwa 100 Grad gibt es keine Probleme, obwohl auch hier schnell die Temperatur zu hoch geht, aber das schaffe ich noch so gerade zu halten, wenn auch mit tricksen.

Will ich dann räuchern und setze die Schale mit dem Mehl oder auch Spänen ein bekomme ich das ganze auf kleinster Flamme nicht zum qualmen.
Also muss ich den Brenner höher drehen, dann schaffe ich zwar das in Gang setzten des Räucherns, jedoch geht die Temperatur dann schnell auf 150 Grad, weshalb ich dann wieder die Tür öffnen muss.
Das Räuchermehl oder die Späne fangen zudem nach kurzer Zeit Feuer und das ganze ist nach wenigen Minuten vorbei, selbst wenn ich den Brenner schnell wieder runterdrehe nach dem es zu qualmen anfängt. (Vielleicht die Lüftung zu weit offen? Habe aber keine Stellung gefunden die funktioniert hat)

Beim ersten mal habe ich mit Brassenfilets noch ein eingermaßenes Ergebnis erzielt. Bei den Forellen jedoch war der Fisch auch nach fast 2 1/2 Stunden (trocknen, garen, räuchern) immer noch feucht und von Räuchern keine Spur.

Ich bin mir sicher dass ich da was falsch mache, andererseits bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher ob der Ofen so funktioniert wie er sollte.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung von diesem Modell und kann mir helfen.
Ggf. komme ich auch gerne mit dem Räucherofen angereist, wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist.

Vielen Dank vorab für eure Hilfe.

Gruß aus Bonn
Axel


----------



## Heidechopper (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich besitze das gleiche Modell und es läuft vom Feinsten. Bitte beachten: die Hauptanzeige am Thermometer ist in Fahrenheit! Die Celsiusgrade sind nur ganz klein dabei gedruckt. Zudem ist es wichtig, dabei zu bleiben, wenn es ans Räuchern geht und zu beachten, das Änderungen der Temperatur länger brauchen.
Ich gare zumeist bei 90-110 °C für 20 - 30 min und senke dann auf etwa 70°C für das Räuchern. Die mitgelieferte Räuchermehlbüchse muss ganz gefüllt sein mit, am Besten, Räuchermehl! Bei Vollgas wird dann das Mehl zum Schwelen gebracht und dann die Flamme auf kleinste Stufe. Es kann durchaus nötig sein, den Brenner zwischenzeitlich etwas heraus zu ziehen, wenn's mal zu warm wird, oder mal kurz Gas geben wenn der Rauch nachlässt; - eine Probiersache. Beim Räuchern sollte der Kopfabzug so weit zu wie möglich sein. Dann steigt die Hitze des Brenners auch nicht so hoch.
Ich habe mir zu den eingebauten Haken noch 4 Gewindestangen eingezogen, so das ich bis zu 24 Portionsfische räuchern kann. Demnächst wird er sich auch noch als Amerikan Barbecue-Grill bewähren müssen (Garen mit Dampf und danach Rauch. Mal sehen; ich werde berichten.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## captain-sparrow (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Rolf

und wie sieht bei dir die Flamme aus?
Gelb oder blau?
wenn ich bei mir die Flamme auf kleinste Stufe stelle dann brennt sie immer noch gelb und recht hoch. Erst wenn ich in den Anzündbereich auf klein gehe dann kann ich die Flamme recht klein stellen.

wie oft musst du Mehl nachfüllen beim Räuchern?

das mit den Fahrenheit habe ich schon verstanden. Habe auf die kleinen Anzeigen geachtet und komme trotzdem so hoch.

beim Räuchern habe ich die Lüftung so weit zu wie möglich.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe das Problem mit dem brennenden Räuchermehl nicht im Griff ...




Hi Axel,

ich mach mir "Rauchpakete": die Späne werden in Alufolie wie ein kleines Kissen eingeschlagen und oben kommen 3...5 kleine Löcher rein.
Das Paket kommt dann direkt über den Brenner und kann nicht brennen, weil keine Luft an die Späne kommt ...

Hier liegt das Rauchpaket im Kohlegrill (hab leider nicht all zu viele Bilder davon):


----------



## captain-sparrow (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

das mit den Rauchpaketen müsste ich testen. Ist dabei notwendig, das die Pakete recht viel befeuert werden müssen über die ganze Zeit? Oder rauchen die weiter wenn die Hitze runtergedreht wird. Mein Ofen scheint stets recht schnell aufzuheizen, weshalb eine ständige große Flamme nicht möglich ist.

Eine Frage noch an Rolf:
Füllst du in die obere Schale Wasser? oder nutzt du diese nur zum Auffangen ohne Wasserbad?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich dreh' meinen Brenner komplett runter. Die Temperatur im Ofen fällt dann meist auf 50 ... 55 °C.


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi Axel,
bzgl. des Brennerproblems... Hast Du evtl. die Sauerstoffzufuhr geschlossen? Dort, wo das Gas ins Brennerrohr eingeleitet wird ist meistens eine Art Ring, der ein/mehere Löcher bedecken kann. Diese sollten offen sein - selbiges Prinzip wie am Bunsenbrenner mit "rauschener" und "leuchtender" Flamme.
Bei meinem Brenner war das Ding im Auslieferungszustand nämlich auch zu und führte kurz zur Verwirrung meinerseits...  Gut zu regulieren war das Ding absolut nicht! Aber jetzt funzts vom Feinsten!


----------



## captain-sparrow (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Franky,

|kopfkrat so was gibt es?
Das ist ein guter Tipp, da schau ich gleich mal nach. Ein Hoffnungsschimmer am Räucherhimmel. Zumindest könnte das die Temperaturprobleme lösen.
Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Werde berichten. Kann das aber erst am Wochenende erledigen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jepp... Gibts! 
http://www.angelspezi24.de/product_info.php?cPath=56_94&products_id=790
Zumindest an diesem Modell ist hinten am Ventiel ein dreiviertel "Ring" zu sehen, den man drehen kann, um die Sauerstoffzufuhr zu regulieren.
Leider kann man nicht sehen, wie der Brenner bei Deinem Ofen aufgebaut ist...


----------



## captain-sparrow (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Franky,

hab hier ein paar Bilder gefunden.

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/threads/landmann-12093-gasraeucherofen.230245/

Der Brenner ist am besten auf der Seite 3 abgebildet.
Das dortige Flammenbild hätte ich auch gerne. Meins sieht nur gelb (null blau) aus und die Flamme steht mehr wie eine Kerzenflamme in die Höhe.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du mit deiner Luftzufuhr recht haben wirst.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## knutemann (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Axel
Zu deinem Ofen und Brenner kann ich leider nichts sagen. Aber den Fisch lass ich immer eine Nacht im Keller aufgehängt an einem ausrangierten Wäscheständer mit Zeitungspapier auf dem Boden darunter trocknen. Auch wird der Fisch aufgehängt bzw. liegend, dann aber Bauchöffnung nach unten, geräuchert, damit die austretende Flüssigkeit ablaufen kann. Stell bloß kein Wasser mit in den Ofen, dadurch wird der Fisch matschig.


----------



## captain-sparrow (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,
in meinem Räucherbuch stand es bezüglich der Lage der Fische genau andersherum. Bauchseite nach oben. Aber logisch ist es nicht.

Werde es auf jeden Fall andersherum versuchen.

Bei meinem Räucherofen soll man Wasser in die Schale gießen. Aber auch hier ist die Logik klar, es muss eine höhere Luftfeuchtigkeit herrschen. Ohne Wasser verdreckt die Schale jedoch extrem. Auch klar das abtropfende Fett landet in der Schale und wird schön eingebrannt.

Vielleicht macht das wasser eher Sinn bei großen Fleischstücken (Braten, Schinken oder so was). Werde ich bei den nächsten Versuchen wohl durchtesten müssen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in meinem Räucherbuch stand es bezüglich der Lage der Fische genau andersherum. Bauchseite nach oben. Aber logisch ist es nicht.
> 
> Werde es auf jeden Fall andersherum versuchen.
> ...



Gegen das Verdrecken der Tropfschale hilft auch Alufolie, optimal mit einer Schicht "Quarzsand" darauf, damit das auftropfende Fett nicht zu stark qualmt. Wasser ist da definitiv schädlich drin und versaut Dir das Räuchergut!
Wenn Du die Fische trocknest, defintiv mit Kopf nach oben hängend (optimal) bzw. mit Bauch nach unten auf einem Rost "liegend" (mit Luft darunter). Im Zweifel kannst Du die Bauchlappen mit einem Holzzahnstocher spreizen, damit es noch mehr durchlüftet wird und so  besser trocknet.

Ich empfehle, das vorhandene Buch gegen ein anderes ersatzlos zu tauschen... 
Eines von einigen:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3490266145?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## captain-sparrow (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bei dem Versuch mit den Filets hatte ich zu wenig Wasser drin und es war schnell verdunstet ohne das ich es bemerkt hatte. hier war zumindest das Räucherergebnis besser.

Also ohne Wasser + Alufolie + Sand, den Brenner richtig eingestellt und alles wird gut.

Das mit den Alupäkchen fürs Räuchern will ich auch noch probieren, da die Schale für das Mehl recht klein ist und mit den Päkchen ggf. auch zusätzlich länger Rauch erzeugt werden kann.

Vielleicht schaff ja sogar ich das Räuchern.

Und ein neues Räucherbuch werde ich auch bestellen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Statt nur Räuchermehl zu nehmen würde ich zusätzlich kleine Buchenscheite/späne nehmen. Klappt zumindest bei mir sehr gut, könnte sogar ganz aufs Mehl verzichten.

Ansonsten hat Franky es ja bereits gesagt, keine unnötige Feuchtigkeit einbringen (auch nicht auf die Idee kommen das Räuchermehl/holz zu wässern), Fettauffangschale mit Quarzsand füllen (ich nehm nur Sand, Folie spar ich mir)  .... dannn klappt das schon.


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf
> 
> und wie sieht bei dir die Flamme aus?
> Gelb oder blau?
> ...



Hallo Axel, 
wenn du nur eine leuchtende gelbe Flamme hast: der Brenner ist für Propangas ausgelegt. Butan erzeugt als "falsches" Gas eine leuchtende Flamme. Es enthält bei gleichem Volumen einfach mehr Kohlenstoff!) Oder aber im Luftzumischbereich ist ein Fremdkörper (Verpackungsrest?) oder Dein Druckminderer hat zu viel Sekundärdruck (max 50mm WS). Fakt ist, das das Gas-Luft-Mischungsverhältnis nicht stimmt.

Ich fülle die Räuchermehlbüchse stramm randvoll; das reicht für einen kompletten Räuchergang aus. Bei zu wenig Füllung verkohlt das Räuchermehl zu schnell und kann zu brennen anfangen. Dann hast Du zum ersten nicht nur keinen Rauch mehr sondern zusätzlich auch noch mehr Hitze!
Bemerkst Du zu viel Hitze dann die Flamme so klein wie möglich stellen und ggfs. die Brennerschublade etwas herausziehen. Ohne diese Regelei wird der Ofen, besonders im Sommer, zu heiß!
Vor dem eigentlichen Räuchern muß die Räuchermehlbüchse volle Hitze bekommen, damit das Mehl zu schwelen anfängt. Ist das erst mal geschafft, reicht kleinste Flamme aus, um das Schwelen in Gang zu halten und die Ofentemperatur geht dabei langsam runter. Dazu die obere Rauchregelung klein zu machen. Wichtig: nicht in Sekundenschritten denken; - so schnell reagiert ein solcher Ofen nicht. Alles passiert gemächlich. Wird der Rauch wieder weniger, reicht ein kurzer Schub Vollgas (ca. 30 sek.) aus, um das Räuchern wieder in Gang zu bringen.
Probier's mal aus und dann berichte mal. 

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,

ich verwende Propangas, hab extra nachgeschaut.

Der Druckminderer ist das Original, dass beim Kauf dabei war.
Bezeichnung 50mbar.

Auf Grund der Flamme denke ich war mein Räuchermehl einfach zhu schnell weg.
Ich muss nun noch die Luftzufuhr beim Brenner testen und wenn die Flamme sauber brennt, dann hoffe ich erübrigen sich auch die anderen Probleme.

Wasser werde ich nicht mehr einfüllen, das leuchtet total ein. Sand wird es richten.

Werde berichten wenn ich den Brenner hinbekommen habe.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja die Idee war gut!

Aber da gibt es nichts zum einstellen. Vom Gasschlauch geht das in das Alurohr über, dass direkt zum Brenner geht. Nichts mehr dazwischen, keine Schraube nichts.

Und so sehen die Flammen aus. Im dritten Bild der Druckminderer.
Große Flamme
Kleine Flamme
Druckminderer

Ratlos!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

bei meinem Powerfire3TP ist der Ring vorne unter dem Zündknopf. 
Gasbrenner ohne Luftregulierung sind eher selten, zumal die gelbe Flamme irgendwann zum blacken (rußen) neigt.


----------



## Heidechopper (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Das Flammenbild ist eindeutig: da ist keine Luft dem Gas beigemischt! Der Ablauf ist so: der Regler reguliert ein Nadelventil, das das Gas aus einer feinen Düse strömen lässt. An der Ausströmstelle sitzt eine Öffnung im Zuführungsrohr zum Brenner, damit Luft dazu gemischt wird. Erst diese Luft sorgt für eine heiße und blaue Flamme. Zudem sieht der Brnnertopf nicht unbedingt sauber aus, was die Vermutung zulässt, das Räuchersaft auf und um den Brenner getropft sein könnte. Wenn das Zeug in die Mischeröffnung getrieft ist, brauchst Du dich nicht wundern, wenn der Brenner schwächelt. Grundsätzlich immer die Tropfwanne mit verwenden.
Ansonsten gibt es von Landmann eine Netzadresse, die ich aber bisher nicht benötigt habe:
http://www.landmann.de/LANDMANN_Holding/de/service/fragen/index.php
 Versuche es doch da mal.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich habe immer die Schale verwendet.
Ich vermute, dass die Verunreinigung enstanden ist, als ich die Schale herausgezogen hatte um Wasser nachzufüllen.

@ Rolf:
kannst du mir ein Foto davon machen wo genau diese Öffnung sitzen soll.

Das Luft fehlt wird ja deutlich klar. Ich weiß nur nicht was ich genau machen muss, um das hinzubekommen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Franky (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Da passte eindeutig das Luft-Gasgemisch nicht!!!! Ich kann das Flammenbild mit meinem Brenner nachstellen...
Dazu brauch ich nur den Ring dichtmachen und die Luft "abschneiden".
Im Zweifel wirst Du wohl um einen Anruf bei der Landmann-Hotline nicht herumkommen, wenn sich der Brenner nicht zerlegen und reinigen lässt - sollte da etwas verstopft sein.

Nachtrag...
Ich sehe gerade, dass ihr da während ich gebastelt habe, schon tätig ward... :m

Im zweiten Bild ist übrigend besagter Ring zu sehen... Direkt am Gaseinlass


----------



## Heidechopper (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich habe jetzt nicht so schnell die Möglichkeit, da 'n Foto von zumachen. Aber die Bedienungsanleitung war schnell zur Hand (sollte man immer Aufbewahren für solche Fälle): da steht u.a. auf Seite 12/12093:
"Smoker


Kontrollieren Sie den Brenner auf Verschmutzung und Verstopfung. Stellen Sie inbesondere sicher, dass an dem Brennerrohr die beiden seitlichen Lufteinlassöffnungen frei sind. Reinigen Sie die Öffnungen gegebenenfalls, zum Beispiel mit einem Pfeifenreiniger."
 Das Brennerrohr befindet sich hinter dem Armaturenbrett und ist recht gut zugänglich. Kann auch sein, das sich da ein Gespinst im Rohr befindet.

Viel Erfolg
Rolf


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Spinne in der Luftöffnung?
Im Campingbereich gefürchtet: die Trumaspinne.

Mal Google'n - ist kein Joke.
z.B. https://www.wohnmobilforum.de/w-t441.html


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab den Brenner auseinandergenommen.
Ein Loch war nicht ganz sauber gebohrt und hatte nach innen einen Grat. Hab ihn weg gemacht und wieder eingebaut. Hat aber keine Verbesserung ergeben.

Und so sieht der Brenner aus.
Hab durch das Loch fotografiert. Beide sind frei.

Sollte man zusätzlich Löcher bohren?
Oder gibt es sonst noch was, was ich tun kann.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab das Rohr auch noch abegeschraubt alles sauber.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hab im "Grillsportverein" Deinen Landmann gefunden.
Mit Flammenbild vom Brenner (fast ganz unten) ...

http://www.grillsportverein.de/forum/threads/landmann-12093-gasraeucherofen.230245/page-3


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

ja das hatte ich ja auch schon gepostet.
Aber von dem Flammenbild bin ich meilenweit entfernt.

Das einzige was mir an den Bildern aufgefallen ist,
dass an der Stelle wo das Rohr auf den Stutzen geschoben wird sitzt mein Rohr dicht auf dem anderen.
Bei dem Bild vom Grillsportverein ist ein kleiner Abstand.
Ob hier auch noch Luft mit angesaugt wird?

Hab mal das ganze mit der Hand etwas weggehalten hat aber auch nichts geändert. Könnte halt nur sein, dass es noch nicht genug war. Was meint ihr.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Heidechopper (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Genauso sollte das Flammenbild aussehen. Lässt sich der Brennerkopf auch noch vom Rohr trennen? Wenn was hinter dem Bogen liegt, wirst Du das  nicht sehen. Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende #d
 Gruß Rolf


----------



## captain-sparrow (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hatte ich schon geschrieben.
Hab das Rohr vom Brenner abgeschraubt. Im gesamten Rohr ist nichts, auch nicht im Bogen. Keine Spinne kein Dreck nichts gähnende Leere. Hab von beiden Seiten reingeleuchtet, alles einwandfrei.

Der Brennerkopf ist auch frei, alles sauber.

Gut Latein am Ende, dann hilft nurn eine andere Sprache.
Noch jemand eine Idee auf Spanisch oder so??? 


Gruß
Axel


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Boaff... Nu wird's tricky...
Druckminderer defekt (zu geringer Druck und es wird zu wenig Sauerstoff mitgenommen), Schlauch/Anschlussstück undicht...
Ich glaube, ich würde mir neuen Schlauch, Druckminderer (50 mbar 1,5 kg/h) und Lecksuchspray besorgen und dann neu aufbauen...

https://www.gasprofi24.de/gas-technik/schl-uche/schlauch-regler-bundle-50-mbar/a-100001/
https://www.gasprofi24.de/sicherheit/arbeitssicherheit/lecksuch-spray-400-ml/a-5566/


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Noch eine andere Möglichkeit: Das Nadel Ventil ist kaputt. Es kommt zuviel Gas und das Gemisch ist damit zu fett. Das hieße aber Austausch.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## captain-sparrow (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo,

auch wenn der Ofen nicht ganz so aussieht. Ich habe ihn erst letztes Jahr neu gekauft.
Versuche also heute mal Landmann anzurufen und vielleicht haben die noch einen Tipp.
Ansonsten werde ich auf Garantie reklamieren. Habe das Ganze über Amazon bestellt und hoffe es geht unproblematisch.

Auch wenn man es kaum glaubt. Ich habe den Ofen bisher dreimal zum Räuchern genutzt. Der Ofen steht immer trocken und geschützt. Zusätzlich noch mit einer selbstgenähten Haube aus Wachstuch von meiner Frau abgedeckt.

Ich habe ihn nach jedem Räuchern gereinigt. Was aussieht wie Dreck ist Rost.
Ich war ein wenig erschrocken beim auseinanderbauen. Naja, ich dachte es sei ein guter Ofen, leider gab es dieses Modell nicht in Edelstahl. Dachte es sei nicht notwendig wenn ich den Ofen stets trocken und geschützt aufbewahre. Mal wieder falsch gedacht.

Werde berichten wie es ausgegangen ist.

Danke für eure schnelle und ausgiebige Mühe.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## captain-sparrow (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Habe mit Landmann gesprochen:

Die erste Diagnose ist, dass sich im Rohr Rost gebildet haben könnte. Dies wäre häufig die Ursache für eine solche Flamme.

Ja in der Tat ist im Krümmerbereich ein kleiner Rostfleck zu sehen. Könnte das wirklich die Ursache sein???
Zumal das Rohr ja schon von außen recht verrostet ist

In der zweiten Diagnose soll sich unmittelbar hinter der Blende noch eine kleine Öffnung befinden, die verstopft sein könnte.

Das kann ich aber leider erst morgen prüfen. Mal sehen vielleicht geht ja noch was.

Ansonsten soll ich das ganze reklamieren und ggf. die Teile einschicken.

Also morgen testen und wir werden weiter sehen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Also wenn nach einem Neukauf nach einem Jahr (ein bisschen) Rost innen da dran schuld sein soll, dann sollte sich der Hersteller echt mal Gedanken machen..

Da wirds wohl aufs einschicken rauslaufen, wenn Du das Loch hinter der Blende nicht findest oder das frei sein sollte..


----------



## captain-sparrow (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bin kein Chemiker oder so was.
Aber so richtig vorstellen, dass durch ein bißchen Rost eine solche Wirkung erzielt wird, kann ich mir nicht.|bigeyes#d
Aber bin ich Gott?

Und was die Qualität angeht, naja auch hier wundere ich mich nicht wirklich. Habe mich damit abgefunden, dass es unzerstörbare, ewig funktionierende Produkte kaum noch gibt.

Selbst das Klo auf der ISS-Weltraum verstopft ja schon mal. Und wenn schon die Engel im Himmel Probleme haben, dann kann es den Erdenwurmlingen nicht besser ergehen.|engel:

Ich bin schon zufrieden wenn ich die Verstopfung gelöst bekomme und lecker Fisch räuchern kann.:l

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Naja, wenn ich den Preis deines Ofens sehe, sollte er weder rosten noch nach dreimaliger Nutzung Probleme mit dem Brenner haben. Für das Geld bekommst du schon nen Edelstahlofen mit Brenner. 
Falls bei Amazon möglich (die sind ja meist sehr kulant), versuch das Ding zurückzugeben und kauf dir nen Edelstahlofen ....


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich werde morgen im Laufe des Tages meinen Ofen auch mal durchchecken. Habe den jetzt 2 Jahre und noch nichts an Rost. Die Ursache leuchtet mir in Deinem Falle aber klar ein: beim Räuchern hat Wasser in der Schale NICHTS zu suchen!
 Dieser Landmann 12093 ist nämlich ein so genannter Smoker nach US-Machart. Man kann darin auch Fleisch garen und zwar mit dem Dampf aus der Schale.
 Ist das Fleisch gar, wird das Wasser entfernt und dann wird geräuchert. Das ist eine Art von Amerikan BBQ.
 Wenn Du aber nur räucherst und hast Wasser in der Schale, so wird sich der Dampf als Kondensat in jede Ritze und Pore niederschlagen. Die Folge ist Rost! Beim Räuchern kleide ich die trockene Schale lediglich mit Alufolie aus, damit sich der Saft nicht im Emaille festbrennt.
 Nach einem Barbecue obiger Art muss der Ofen anschließend bei 120°C ausgeheizt werden, damit das Kondensat verschwindet. Dann gibt's auch keinen Rost.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## captain-sparrow (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja, das mit dem Wasser leuchtet ein.

Aber das mit dem Rost nicht so.
Der Schrank selber hat kein Rost.
Es ist der Brennertopf und das Rohr vom Brenner, also alles was unterhalb der Wasserschale ist und mit Wasser nicht in Berührung kommt.

Vielleicht kommt es über die Luftfeuchtigkeit im Winter. Der Ofen stand trocken unter eim Dach, zusätzlich abgedeckt aber im Freien.

Hab heute leider keine Zeit gehabt. Meine Kinder hatten mir heute 2 Std. Segway fahren geschenkt.

Morgen nehme ich mal den Rest auseinander und schaue was sich noch machen lässt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## captain-sparrow (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Fast pefekt!

Habe heute noch mal allles auseinandergenommen.
Hinter der Blende awr nichts weiter zu entdecken.
Also alles wieder zusammengebaut und den Druckminderer ausgetauscht.

Und siehe da, die Flamme ist zwar nicht komplett blau aber immerhin zu zwei drittel und ein oberer Kranz gelb.

Villeicht ist es immer noch nicht der richtige Druckminderer aber da ich noch Garantie habe werde ich den defekten reklamieren und dann mal sehen was der neue kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.#6
Die Hoffnung das räuchern zu erlernen ist nun wieder mein.:vik:
Ihr werdet den Tag sicher nie vergessen an dem Captain Sparrow ..........

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Heidechopper (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Sparrow, 
hier mal ein paar Bilder meines immerhin doppelt so alten Ofens von innen.




Anhang anzeigen 233062


Es ist kein Rost vorhanden, aber ein wenig Fett. Dazu nach dem Wiederzusammenbau die Minimal- und die Maximalflamme und eine weitere interessante Entdeckung im Anschluß.





Bei Einbau des Brenners muss darauf geachtet werden, das zwischen der Gasdüse und dem Rohreingang ein ca. 0,5-1mm breiter ringförmiger Spalt bleibt. Das Spiel der Schraubenlöcher am Brennertopf gibt das auch her.




Nebenbei: ich hatte auch an einem der runden Lufteinlässe einen Bohrspan.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## captain-sparrow (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die Flammen sehen ziemlich genau so aus wie meine mit dem neuen Druckminderer. Also müsste es das gewesen sein.

Das mit dem kleinen Spalt meinte ich, das sitzt meiner doch recht stramm.
Das werde ich dann noch richten, das könnte dann der kleine Rest Sauerstoff sein der vielleicht fehlt.

Mein Schrank hat auch keinen Rost, sieht so aus wie deiner.
Nur der Brennertopf hat Rost angesetzt, warum auch immer aber damit kann ich noch leben.

Die Reklamation des Druckminderers ist raus, mal sehen was sie neues schicken, ggf. hab ich ja diesen anderen von meinem Paella-Brenner.

Zunächst bin ich mal zufrieden überhaupt einen Fehler gefunden zu haben. Uns so wie jetzt aussieht sollte es mit dem Räuchern auch klappen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Sach Bescheid, ich probier dann ;-)))


----------



## captain-sparrow (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Du kommst dafür extra nach Bonn???

Das will ich sehen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Carassius venator (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Du kommst dafür extra nach Bonn???
> Das will ich sehen.
> Gruß
> Axel



Nicht umsonst hat dieser thread soviele Klicks, einer hilft dem anderen und der Thread beginnt ja schon mit einer Frage -
so soll´s sein!


.


----------



## Heidechopper (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@Captain Sparrow
 Damit kannst Du auch was reißen. Immer dran denken das  die Räuchermehlbüchse richtig voll ist und die Abdeckung darauf liegt. Und die erst nach dem Garen und Runterkühlen des Ofens auf ca. 60°C einsetzen. Ich nehme dazu eine Radiozange und setze damit auch den Deckel auf die Büchse.
 Und dann: Vollgas bis es zu qualmen anfängt. Danach kannst Du auf Minimalflamme gehen.
 Übrigens: auf dem ersten Bild sind auch gut die 4 Gewindestangen zu sehen, die ich als Erweiterung eingebaut habe. Zusätzlich habe ich aus Alublech auch noch eine Abdeckung für die Einschubroste gebaut. Damit kein Räuchersaft auf evtl. zusätzlich zu räuchernde Filets (Very delicious) tropft.
 Und nun lass es richtig qualmen...
 Rolf


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ich sach ma - Bingo! Rolf hat da den entscheidenden Fingerzeig gegeben, wa... :q:q:q
Da sind wohl 2 Probleme, die gleichzeitig aufgetreten sind. Einmal der kaputte Druckminderer und zum anderen der noch fehlende Spalt, über den der Sauerstoff eingesogen wird. Ein Kumpel von mir gab mir das Stichwort "Venturi-Düse" mit:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venturi-Düse
Nur wird hier halt Gas eingeleitet und über den Spalt durch den entstehenden Unterdruck der benötigte Sauerstoff "mitgerissen". Wenn das Ding "zu" ist und dann noch ein zu geringer Druck vom Gas ausgeht, kommt es exakt zu Axels Problem...


----------



## captain-sparrow (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Franky,

genauso hört sich die fachmännische Erklärung an.
Nun muss ich nur noch zusehen, dass ich mal ans Räuchern komme.

Oder ob ich der Depp bin, den Captain-Sparrow so schön verkörpert. Obwohl ich bisher immer der Meinung war, dass dahinter auch Intelligenz steckt.

Fazit: Wenn ich scheitere verkörpere ich wohl die Seite des Deppen von Captain-Sparrow.|uhoh:

Tröstlich ist ja, dass ich dann euch habe für die Intelligenz.|wavey:

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Carassius venator (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mit den Landmann-Produkten, die auch über die einschlägigen Baumärkte vertrieben wurden, lief es immer nicht so glatt

Ich habe vor zig Jahren einen Edelstahlofen von THÜROS (mal googeln) erworben, der mir immer noch viel Freude macht.

Im Brennraum einen 9,5 KW-Gasbrenner, der selbst bei Frost unterm Carport die richtigen Temperaturen bringt, dann gelingen die Fische, diesmal 4 Aale, 4 Forellen, 4 Makrelen und ein Stück Norw. Dorsch (zu trocken) - wo ist das Problem?

.


----------



## Carassius venator (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*Hat noch jemand in den letzten Tagen geräuchert?*

Irgendwie macht einen das heisse Wetter doch zu schaffen und der richtige Appettit stellt sich nicht ein - 
da ist mehr Grillen angesagt-.

Im Gefrierschrank sind noch Dorsche, ohne Head und ausgenommen, und auch Forellen, die sind dann dran, wenn es (vielleicht) etwas kühler wird.

Beim letzten Dorschräuchern ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich für´s Essen das Fleisch nur sehr schlecht von der Haut lösen lässt und hartnäckig dranbleibt. 
Dorsch soll ja nun kein so guter Räucherfisch sein - vielleicht habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen.#c


.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Diese Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Dorsch auch gemacht. Der Dorsch hat halt sehr fettarmes Fleisch, das im Rauch schnell "trocken" wird, obwohl Versuche mit dem ähnlich veranlagten Zander meiner Meinung nach besser waren. 
 Mein Fazit nach mehreren Versuchen, den Dorsch lieber in die Pfanne, Backofen, Grill usw., aber nicht zwangsläufig in den Rauch. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja unterschiedlich....


----------



## Tulpe2 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

ich "gare" den Dorsch im Räucherofen nicht extra sondern fange gleich mit (wenig/milden) Rauch an. Es reichen dann zumeist auch 15 ... 25 Min. bei 70 -80°C -je nach Größe... |wavey:


----------



## Elfchen_19 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Nach sehr langer Zeit des Suchens sind wir endlich zusammengekommen, meine neue Mitbewohnerin Elfriede 770 (aus dem Hause Peetz) und ich - ich darf das "schüchterne und blasse Wesen" bitte der Gemeinde vorstellen:

http://*ih.com/a/img537/2223/hWTKNa.jpg


Neben ihrem sehr schicken und tadellosen Kleidchen aus aluminiertem Feinblech (das in der Botique angebotene V2A-Kleid  war ihr doch zu teuer, gutes Mädchen - Puuuh #6) brachte sie direkt bei ihrem Einzug ins neue Domizil (gewöhnlich chillt sie die Ruhe-Lounge unseres Gartenhäuschens) noch viele kleine Accessoires mit, die ihr (und mir) das Leben und auch Schaffen leichter machen:

http://*ih.com/a/img661/2526/6Gqwuo.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img537/3133/ZDmO81.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img673/687/rgH3EO.jpg

Elfriede friert ob ihrer "zarten" Figur (lang und schmal - im Gegensatz zu mir, es gleicht sich eben alles aus im Leben |rolleyes) gerne mal und hatte sogar noch eine eigene Heizapperatur im Gepäck, welche ihr sehr zeitgerecht durch die Fachhandelsspedition "Angelspezi24.de" wunschgemäß in unserem Häuschen zugestellt wurde (wie Ofen und alle anderen Sachen auch) - übrigens zu einem wirklichen Schnäppchenpreis (u.a. im Vergleich zum Direktvertrieb des Herstellers):



Bereits sehr schnell machte sie sich "naksch" und zeigte ihre wahre Größe in voller Schönheit - besonders fasziniert war ich, auf welchen "High Heels" sie da unterwegs war |uhoh:. Aber auch diese sehr praktische und gegen Insekten bewehrte Schieber-Öffnung am oberen Ende ihres zarten Körpers (wenn's mir mal warm wird, sagte sie, einfach Schieber auf) war nicht ohne, denn dort mag sie als Nächstes erst einmal ein schickes Hütchen erwerben und auch aufsetzen, der verhindert, dass böse Regentropfen in ihr Innerstes gelangen.

http://*ih.com/a/img633/4930/gRJoUr.jpg


Teil 2 folgt...


----------



## Elfchen_19 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... weiter geht's ...

Zunächst war ich der wirren Idee erlegen, sie in ihrer glänzenden Schönheit zu belassen - aaaaaber die Gelehrten gerade dieses Forums (hier schon ein mega-großes DANKE SCHÖN an Franky, der mir im Hintergrund unzählige allerbeste Tips gab, wie man einer solchen Schönheit auch gerecht werden kann/wird) hatten ja niedergeschrieben (auf Seite 140 irgendwas bin ich mittlerweile angekommen), dass Elfriede durch leichte (Vor-)Bräunung (von den Gelehrten auch PATINA genannt) noch deutlich an Substanz gewinnen würde. Gesagt - getan.

Also zuerst einmal alle Accessoires in Elfriede verstaut, die Türen geschlossen und auf ihren Wunsch hin die Heizung (in der Folge auch "der Brenner" genannt) auf höchster Stufe entfacht - es waren eben die Eifel-typischen Kaltwettertage, die ihr die Ankunft im Sommer tatsächlich etwas erschwerten. Aber in 3-2-1 flog die Zeit und ihr toller Schmuck am oberen Hals zeigte mir an, wie schnell sie wieder zu Wärme und Wohlbehagen im Inneren zurückfinden zu vermochte. Die ca. 1,5 Stunden bei Temperaturen um die 140-50 Grad taten ihr und ihren Accessoires sichtbar wohl - für mich wär das ja nix .
Lediglich der "Sprannbrand" und sein Kumpel "Extra Long" hatten bereits vorher ein schattiges Plätzchen erbeten und auf alle Temperatursteigerungen verzichtet. Sie betonten , dass sie "very british" eingestellt seien und lieber Temperaturen von max. 25 Grad vorzögen - können sie im Winter gerne bekommen, bis dahin ist Sendpause für die beiden.
Nach Abschluss der profan so bezeichneten "Einbrennphase" war am Rauchabzug (so nennt Elfriede ihren Hütchenhalter) keinerlei "ortsfremder Geruch" mehr wahrnehmbar, sondern nur noch heiße Luft - das konnte sie also schon mal ausreichend viel und sehr gut.

Um ihr den nächsten Schritt (= PATINA) zu erleichtern, regte ich an, drei Tage später direkt mal beide ausgelieferten Schalen zum Empfang des Bräunungsgrades mit dem Wundermittelchen bis ca. 5 mm unter dem Rand zu füllen und gleichzeitig die Heizung zur Entflammung dieser zu nutzen:

http://*ih.com/a/img661/8105/51BP9u.jpg

Ihre erste Reaktion war sehr langsam (Sorry, ja ich bin zuweilen ungeduldig und mag weibliche "Zickereien" so gar nicht   ) und leider nur äußerst zögerlich. Die erwarteten Qualm-Ereignisse (sie raucht eben aus Überzeugung, wie ich beim Einzug erfuhr) hielten sich in sehr übersichtlichen Grenzen, wie ich fand:

http://*ih.com/a/img673/9346/ckAmbv.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img905/3555/Qypk8O.jpg

Also kurz mal nachgeschaut, warum die Prinzessin offenbar an der freien Entfaltung gehemmt und ihre Glimmstengel so gar nicht (richtig wie erwartet) wollten. Die Diagnose war schnell gestellt - das von mir beabsichtigte Vorgehen (hier in der Region sagt man gerne : Viel hilft viel) erwies sich als "Satz mit X" |krach:. Handeln war angesagt, ergo eine Schale raus (mit einer Zange) und die andere dann zentriert auf das Blech direkt mittig über dem Brenner positioniert, Tür zu und Brenner ==> Marsch - was er sehr gerne mit herrlich anmutenden blauen Flammen auch tat.

Die Kerntemperatur der Schönheit stieg rapide und schnell auf ca. 120 Grad, sie rauchte (endlich) und ihr ging's offensichtlich gut. Ob's den Nachbarn (dorthin wurden ihre Dämpfe und Gase vom frischen Eifelwind aus NO getragen) auch gut tat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

http://*ih.com/a/img673/603/jINK4u.jpg

http://*ih.com/a/img901/2526/C0wUsE.jpg

Dass ihr Kern auf ca. 120 Grad anstieg, tat dabei (zunächst) keinen Abbruch, da sie beim PATINA-Erwerb noch keinerlei Hüngerchen auf Fisch/Fleisch verspürte . Ca. 30-40 Minuten später, hatte sie erst mal ausgeraucht und es stand ein Wechsel in der Raucherzeugung an. 
Also : Brenner aus, Tür auf, alte Schale raus (das Mehl glimmte noch an einigen Stellen - also bitte in Ruhe ausglimmen lassen vor Wegschütten in die (Plastik-)Mülltonne :m), andere Schale rein.

Dieses Mal aber Tür offen und Brenner volle Pulle an - ich wollte doch für's Geld etwas geboten bekommen . Es rauchte und glimmte kurze Zeit später (ihr Bodenblech bedarf also nicht zwingend einer Bearbeitung zur Schaffung von Löchern - die Peetzens wissen schon, was sie da durchdacht auf den Markt bringen!) - Tür zu und Brenner zunächst mal aus.
Die Temperatur ging laaaaaaangsam hoch, fiel dann aber um so schneller und erreichte nur durch das glimmende Mehl gar nie nicht die magische Marke von (min.) 50 - 65 (max) Grad. Brenner wieder an (kleinste Stufe), es qualmte "wie Sau" (eine Nachbarin war wohl eifersüchtig auf meine neue Schönheit"  ), aber die Temperatur stieg in nicht gewollte Höhen - ich "simulierte" mal den heute vorgesehenen Einsatz zum Garen und anschl. Räuchern.

Also Brenner aus, warten, Temperatur fällt dann (irgendwann) wieder und wenn's zu kalt wird, Brenner wieder an. Der große Groschen der Erkenntnis, dass solchen Diven wie Elfriede 770 beständig betreut werden wollen, reifte und fiel auch gewaltig im kleinen Elfchenköpfchen. Mein jahrelanger treuer Begleiter TRO (vom Lande kommend wie ich) kannte solche Allüren nicht, sondern gab sich eher dem Prinzip "fire and forget"  für 20-25 Minuten hin, da konnten zwischenzeitlich noch andere Dinge erledigt werden.

Was soll's, wird's eben nit laaaaaaangweilisch werden, wenn Elfriede ihren Hunger stillen muss. Denn genau dies schien sie nach dem zweiten Durchgang zu wollen : "FLEISCH und/oder FISCH - gib's mir" - hörte ich sie aufstöhnen . "Ich habe Patina, jetzt gib' mir Inhalte" - oha, das würde ja lustig werden und meine anglerischen Fähigkeiten zukünftig mächtig unter Druck setzen, um Fräulein Nimmersatt (immerhin kann sie 40 Trutten auf einen Streich) und deren Ansprüche beständig zu befriedigen. Gut, dass wir nicht verheiratet sind....

So stellte sie sich mir nach dem zweiten Rauchdurchgang dar:

http://*ih.com/a/img537/1084/awgYfO.jpg


Auch das Mehl war bereits gut verbrannt, aber glimmte noch an einigen Stellen, es hätte also noch länger "gehen können":

http://*ih.com/a/img661/3782/MrzGpG.jpg

Genau das wollte ich aber wegen anderer zeitlicher Verpflichtungen nicht, also auch raus damit und in die von Elfie (wir kommen uns langsam näher :l ) mitgeführte feuerfeste Schale (für Holz- und Kohlebefeuerung) ausgekippt und bis heute morgen dort vollkommen gefahrlos ausglühen lassen.

Ich gestehe, was ich sah gefiel mir gut - Elfie hatte durch die leichte Braunfärbung an Attraktivität gewonnen !!  Auch konnte ich nach so viel belastender Anstrengung (wie bereits angedeutet, große Hitze ist so gar nicht meins) ihren Wunsch nach etwas "Verwertbarem" gut verstehen, aber sie musste sich leider noch bis heute Mittag gedulden, da die RF und BF (10-15 Stück) zunächst ein Bad in ihrer Lake nehmen mussten, ehe sie mit Elfie Bekanntschaft machen dürfen/werden.

Leicht eingeschnappt (so sind se, die Mädels  ) nahm Elfie lediglich ihre kompletten Sachen nebst Raucherzeugern an sich, grüßte kurz angebunden wie auch spitz und verabschiedete sich in Richtung Lounge, um dort der Dinge zu harren, bis ihr Verlangen nach "Inhalten" gestillt werden würde:

http://*ih.com/a/img661/1421/0vYMJw.jpg

Wie diese Geschichte dann ausgeht, werde ich sicherlich auch berichten können ...

Nochmals ganz vielen und sehr herzlichen Dank allen Connoisseuren der gepflegten Räucherkunst für die Preisgabe vieler Ratschläge und wertvoller Tips im Umgang mit "großen" Öfen - an allererster Stelle bitte Franky, Tulpe 2 und dem hier nicht mehr anwesenden Karauschenjäger, die mittels ihrer sehr wertvollen Beiträge bzw. durch persönliche Hilfestellung per PN äußerst anschaulich und mit viel Hingabe jedem Neuling wie mir zeigen, dass es möglich ist, mittels Gasfeuerung wunderschöne wie auch sehr vorzeigbare Ergebnisse zu erzeugen :m. 

Aber auch den sich in diesem Thread beständig tummelnden (überzeugten) Kritikern sage ich Dank - Eure Annahmen und Ansichten/Wertungen vermochten mich allerdings nicht vom gewählten Weg abzubringen - eben "Jeder nach seiner Facon". Dazu wünsche ich Euch in Eurem Schaffen auch zukünftig weiterhin alles Gute!

Bitte noch einige kleine wie sehr nützliche Hinweise zum Schluss - auch diese habe ich erhalten:

a) Die Entflammung der Räuchermehlschalen mittels des Brenners ist im Ofen (unter Beachtung der zu erzielenden maximalen Temperaturen) tatsächlich offenbar nicht so ganz einfach - eine Lötlampe (18,65 € nebst fünf passenden Kartuschen in der Bucht) soll und wird zukünftig schnelle Abhilfe schaffen.

b) Die Temperaturregelung ist (so die absolut vertrauenswürdige Stimme aus dem OFF) bei einer gefüllten Elfriede deutlich einfach zu gestalten denn bei "ohne Inhalt" - Gott sei Dank !! Zum Garen kann man die Temperaturen und Zeiten hier im Thread ganz einfach nachlesen, zum Räuchern soll man dann etwa 55 - 65 Grad (zumindest bei Forellen) halten. Also Brenner minimal ein und aus - ganz nach Bedarf!!

c) Eine bis auf 5 mm unterhalb des Randes gefüllte MEHLschale (wehe da fehlen einige Micrometer  ) hält etwa 45 Minuten zur Raucherzeugung. Bei beabsichtigten 90 Minuten Räuchervorgang also einmal tauschen bitte. Bei gewünschtem "leichterem Raucharoma" genügen eher 60 Minuten Rauch - also nur noch eine gute Handvoll (oder auch zwei bei kleinen Händchen) nach etwa einer dreiviertel Stunde nachlegen - dann sollte es klappen.

d) Der Rauchduft während der Patinierungsphase wurde dann doch bis zu vier Häusern weiter wahrgenommen. Der absolut liebenswürdige Bewohner dieses ärmlichen Einfamilien-Eifel-Wigwams erschien mit umgeschnallten Lätzchen (kein Scherz) und sehr gut gekühlten Getränken zum gewohnten Empfang leckerer geräucherter Eifeltrutten (war bis dato im TRO immer so, wenn's roch -> gibt's Fisch beim Eddy). 
War der aber sichtbar enttäuscht, als er gewahr wurde, dass er sich noch mindestens zwei Tage gedulden muss. Aber die trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb) durchgeführte Verkostung des Eifeler Nationalgetränks (kommt hier aus der Region aus einem/dem Städtchen mit B beginnend) hat ihm über die depressive Phase hinweggeholfen - ggf. konnten auch die beiden Jägermeister noch hilfreich unterstützen ??!!  Er freut sich auf heute Nachmittag - ich mich auch. Auch andere Nachbarn wird man so wieder aus der Versenkung locken können ...


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke für Deine kurze Vorstellung und viel Spass mit Deiner "Elfi". #6

Kleiner Hinweis: eine ordentlich brennende Lötlampe bläst das Räuchermehl beim Anzünden in der Schale gnadenlos durch den Ofen. Hab mir mal fast eine ganze "Beladung" beim Kalträuchern mit Spänen versaut ... #c


----------



## Elfchen_19 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine kurze Vorstellung und viel Spass mit Deiner "Elfi". #6
> 
> Kleiner Hinweis: eine ordentlich brennende Lötlampe bläst das Räuchermehl beim Anzünden in der Schale gnadenlos durch den Ofen. Hab mir mal fast eine ganze "Beladung" beim Kalträuchern mit Spänen versaut ... #c



Danke für Deinen Hinweis Bernd - dann wird jetzt gleich einer der Originalanzünder aus dem Hause Peetz (ohne "fiese" Zusatzstoffe), der eigentlich zum Entflammen im Sparbrand gedacht ist, mal ans Werk gehen :m, falls das mit dem Mehl und Brenner nicht so fluppt, wie ich das gerne hätte.

Ggf. entzünde ich das Mehl außerhalb des Ofens mit der Lötlampe, falls sie wirklich zu stark bläst - nach Entzündung kommt die Schale hurtig in den gefüllten Ofen und anschl. fleißig mit dem Brenner die korrekte Temperatur gehalten. 

Herzliche Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag
Eddy


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

entschuldigt mal, daß ich wie ein Poltergeist hier gleich mit der Tür ins Haus falle und elfchen_19, fühle dich bitte nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten, da Du ja Neuling im Bezug auf diese Art der Räucherei bist, ist alles, was Du hinterfragst, ist verständlich.
Alle, die mich kennen, wissen, daß ich auf dererlei Heizquelle überhaubt nicht stehe, was habt ihr alle für Probleme mit diesen Öfen?
Was das Problem ist, sehe ich sofort, wenn ich mir nur die Fotos von dieser Konstruktion anschaue.
Der Garraum des Ofens ist mit einer Blechplatte hermethisch zu dem darunter stehenden Gasbrenner abgeriegelt, was eigentlich sinnvoll ist, da eine Gasflamme bei kaltem und feuchtem Wetter auch einiges an Feuchtigkeit produzieren kann, vielleicht soll es auch den Gasgeruch aus dem Garraum fernhalten, was aber auch gleichzeitig bedeutet, daß die Hitze des Gasbrenners nicht ausreicht, das Zwischenblech und zudem noch die darauf stehende Räuchermehlschale so stark zu erhitzen, daß das Räuchermehl ans Glimmen kommt.
Hat ein Ofen dieses Zwischenblech nicht und die Räuchermehlschale steht unmittelbar über dem Gasbrenner, wird dieser auf volle Pulle gedreht, dabei kurz die Tür geöffnet, damit die Hitze im Garraumnicht ins Unermessliche steigt und nach kurzer Zeit beginnt das Räuchermehl zu glimmen. Danach wird die Tür geschlossen, die Flamme auf klein gedreht und das Räuchermehl glimmt weiter, wobei die kleine Gasflamme den Garraum auf etwa 50-60 Grad beheizt, je nach Ofen.
Bei diesem Ofen wird Dir nichts anderes übrigbleiben, als das Räuchermehl; was ja im Garraum steht; gesondert ans Glimmen zu bringen und dennoch den Gasbrenner unter dem Zwischenblech auf kleiner Flamme während des gesammten Räuchervorgangs weiter laufen zu lassen, um eine gewisse Wärme im Ofen beizubehalten.
Das mußt Du aber durch experimentieren heraus finden.
Vielleicht würde es auch genügen, wenn Du in der Mitte des Zwischenbleches; dort wo die Räuchermehlschale hingestellt wird; einige 10 mm Löcher bohrst, die Du beim Garvorgang ja mit einer Blechplatte abdecken kannst, beim Räuchervorgang werden sie ja von der Räuchermehlschale abgedeckt und dennoch gelangt dann die Hitze des Gasbrenners ungehindert an die Räuchermehlschale.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Tulpe2 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

@ sprogoe

Gut dass Du noch mal erklärt hast, dass es so nicht funktioniert.

Nun stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage:
Was mache ich alles falsch, dass ich seit gut 15 Jahren mit dieser Art zu räuchern/"Räucheröfen" durchaus gute Ergebnisse habe und das egal ob warm oder kalt geräuchert.
Selbst genießbares BBQ mit Pulled Pork, Pastrami, Beef Brisket oder Spareribs gab es schon.

Im Übrigen - je nach Lust und Laune wahlweise mit Gas, Holz oder Holzkohle.

Manchmal kommt man sich hier vor, wie bei den Diskusionen um C&R. #c


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Bernd,
ich habe doch nur meine Einstellung dargelegt und will anderen ihre Methode doch nicht madig machen, sonst hätte ich sicher nicht versucht, das Problem zu erklären, sondern gleich gegen den Gasbetrieb gewettert. Jeder soll ja für sich selber entscheiden, was für eine Heizquelle er verwenden möchte.
Sollte ich mit meiner Sicht auf das Problem der Räuchermehlentzündung falsch liegen, bitte ich das zu berichtigen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Elfchen_19 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nur soviel vorab bitte ==>  die Entzündung des Mehls in der Schale mittels Brenner dauert bei durchgehender Metallplatte sicherlich etwas länger, als bei einer gelöcherten Bodenplatte. Aber: es hat gestern gleich 2x (weil zwei Rauchdurchgänge) mit etwas geöffneter Tür perfekt geklappt.

Auch wurde der Brenner (entgegen den Befürchtungen von Siggi) nach dem Schließen der Tür und dem schnellen Erreichen von ca. 60 Grad abgestellt. Er kam dann nur noch sporadisch zum Einsatz, wenn die Temperatur unter 55 Grad fiel - ca. 30-40 Sekunden Brenndauer  genügten, um die gewünschten Grade zu erzielen. 

Aus der Hand "gerissen" wurden die Forellen, die der "Neuling" Eddy unter Nutzung der erhaltenen Tips produziert hatte. Vielen Nachbarn und uns schmeckten die nunmehr mit weniger Graden denn im TRO bereiteten Fische noch besser, als aus dem TRO kommend.

Fazit vom "Neuling" (der zehn Jahre TRO-Erfahrung hat und grundsätzlich weiß, wie Räuchern im Ablauf funktioniert ):

A) Die Öfen von Peetz sind so wie sie sind Klasse - wer mag, mag die von Siggi vorgeschlagene Tuning-Maßnahme fpr sich umsetzen. Schaden wird sie nix!

B) Die Annahme, das der Brenner nach dem Entzünden des Mehls im Dauerbetrieb laufen muss, ist (zumindest bei sommerlichen Temperaturen) nicht zutreffend und durch Eigenversuch wiederlegt.

C) Die produzierten Fische waren von solch überzeugenden Qualität (man kann immer noch besser werden), dass ich die Freigabe zum Fang neuer Räucherware erhalten habe - Super !

D) Jeder nach seiner Facon - mein Entschluss, der Gasbrenner-Fraktion beizutreten und den industriell produzierten Öfen von höchster deutscher Qualität  (incl. Zubehör) aus dem Hause Peetz  das Vertrauen zu schenken, hat das zukünftige Räuchern für mich stark vereinfacht und bietet für mich deutlich mehr als ausreichende Möglichkeiten, hier auch neue Wege zu gehen.

Bericht vom gestrigen Anräuchern nebst Bildern folgt, wenn der Rechner Windows 10 verarbeitet hat.

Bis dahin liebe Grüße, vielen Dank Siggi für den tollen Tip zum Tuning eines bewährten Ofens und einen guten Start in die Woche 

Eddy


----------



## Franky (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Moinsen... Kurzer Zusatz zu den Löchern in der Bodenplatte...
Die gibt es! Der Ofen ist partiell doppelwandig an den Seiten (oben/unten ca 2 - 3 cm Platz). Darunter befinden sich Löcher in der Bodenplatte, die eine schnelle Zirlulation der heissen Luft im Inneren bewirken. Weitere Löcher sind m. E. nicht notwendig.


----------



## Heidechopper (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Meine Meinung dazu: es gibt sie nicht, die allumfassende General-Gebrauchsanweisung für alle Räucheröfen!
 Ohne Versuchsräuchergänge wird man nie das gleiche gute Ergebnis selbst bei baugleichen Öfen erreichen. Der Ofenbenutzer muss selber den optimalen Räuchergang herausfinden.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Elfchen_19 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Gestern ging's also los - die "Nagelprobe" mit dem neuen Ofen stand an....

Als bekennender bequemer Mensch (umso mehr am Wochenende) hatte ich die Fräuleins (RF und BF) am Abend zuvor ein Vollbad in fertiger wie auch sehr bewährter JENZI-Lauge nehmen lassen. Die ist den Fischen schon während meiner TRO-Zeit stets wohl bekommen!

Nach dem Abspülen und dem Einlegen in die Fischkörbe (schon wieder der Bequemlichkeit wegen, auf dem Bild allerdings noch falsch herum, was sich zum Garen/Räuchern änderte) sahen die Madams im state "ready to go" so aus:

https://*ih.com/i/ipvyGHccj 

Sofort nach dem Heraustragen machten mir zahllose Fliegen wie auch Wespen klar, dass auch sie profitieren wollten - ergo die Fische ohne Vortrocknung (nur sehr gründlich abgetupft waren sie und in der Küche war lt. Gebieterin eh kein Platz zum Trochnen mehr übrig, es galt ein Grillen bzw. die Verkostung der Fische kulinarisch vorzubereiten) bei leicht geöffneter Tür in den Ofen und nach etwa 45 Minuten bei 40 - 50 Grad (ließ sich per Gasbrenner sehr leicht regeln, einfach an und aus nach Bedarf bzw. Anzeige des Thermostats) waren sie, wie sie sein sollen, bevor's ernsthaft losgeht - mit pergamentartig zu befühlender Haut räuchertrocken.

https://*ih.com/i/f0IgybxXj

https://*ih.com/i/exEhpTJpj

Nun aber durfte der Brenner zeigen, was er kann... und das tat er dann auch - Gott sei Dank mit deutlich langsamerer Temperaturentwicklung bei gefülltem Ofen. 
Ohne Inhalt marschierte der Ofen sehr schnell auf knappe 140 Grad (wie ich beim Einbrennen/Patinieren gelernt habe). Mit den Fischen drin war es ein "Klacks" ca. 90 Grad zu erreichen und für eine knappe Stunde zu halten; einfach wieder Brenner an bzw. aus, je nach Bedarf. Der Flossentest nach "dicken" 56 Minuten zeigte, dass die Bachforellen längst fertig waren |bigeyes (die steigen beim nächsten Mal einfach später zu) und die Regenbogner (selbst die etwas größere hängende von knapp 750 Gramm) a la point gelungen waren.

https://*ih.com/i/exrd6MYJj

https://*ih.com/i/idfXAWbPj

Nun folgte der Räuchergang Nr. 1, vor dessen Ausgang ich etwas "Bammel" hatte - das bitte ich die erfahrenen Hasen einem "Neuling am großen Gerät" wie mir einfach mal nachzusehen. Bei offener Tür wurde die mit feinem Mehl wohlgefüllte Schale (ca. bis 5 mm unter den Rand) zentral auf das Bodenblech gestellt und der Brenner durfte erneut mit voller Kraft "ran". Zur Not lagen alternativ rückstands- und chemiefreie Anzünder bereit, wenn es nicht geklappt hätte - hat es aber anstandslos!!!
Es dauert sicherlich seine Zeit, bis das Mehl (genau auf die von mir beschriebene Weise) entfacht ist und sich Rauch bildet, aber eben auch keine Unzeit. Dann einfach Tür zu, Timer auf 45 Minuten stellen und den Brenner bei Erreichen von ca. 60 Grad ausmachen. Es raucht, wie es soll ... *auch ohne ständige* Brennertätigkeit!

https://*ih.com/i/id03iGrej 

Zwischenzeitlich immer das Thermometer im Auge halten und bei Rückgang auf 55 Grad (das dauert, keine Angst) wieder kurz den Brenner anzünden - nach längstens 30-40 Sekunden sind wieder ca. 60 Grad bzw. knapp darüber erreicht. So wird's wenigstens nicht laaaaaaaangweilig!

Tatsächlich war nach handgestoppten (die Älteren unter uns werden (noch) wissen, was ich meine) 43 Minuten und 22 Sekunden keine Rauchentwicklung am Abzug mehr wahrnehmbar - Ende des Durchgangs. Es nahte der große Moment, wie die Fischlis wohl Farbe angenommen hatten. Bilder sagen mehr als Worte :

https://*ih.com/i/p1jGa75Cj

https://*ih.com/i/ipcD9INFj

https://*ih.com/i/f0jJ8YNRj

Die drei zuletzt dargestellten Probanden wurden dem Ofen entnommen, um später eine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu den Fischen zu haben, die Durchgang Zwei absolvieren wollten/mussten/konnten/durften. 

Also, alles nochmal auf Anfang (wie zuvor beschrieben), die alte Schale gegen eine neue gefüllte getauscht und los ging's, mittlerweile mit der Routine eines "fast alten Hasen #6 "... 

Nach weiteren 45 Minuten und der Öffnung des Ofens stellten sich die lieben Eifeltrutten dann prächtig dar: 

https://*ih.com/i/pawO0kFKj

https://*ih.com/i/pbu64OQCj


Ich war`s rein optisch (was den Gold-/Bräunungsgrad angeht) für ein Erstlingswerk am großen Gerät seeeehr zufrieden und dankte (in Abwesenheit) nochmals allen Boardies, die mir sehr bereitwillig  so hilfreiche Tips und Ratschläge erteilt hatten. 

Der Geruch war so, wie ich mir das erhofft hatte - für eine bessere Optik muss ggf. demnächst die  Bequemlichkeit bei sog. "Show-Forellen" zurücktreten. Diese "Prachtexemplare für andere Leute" werden dann wohl seperat aufgehängt werden, so dass an Ihnen kein "Saft" anhaften kann, was in den Körbchen bei einigen wohl der Fall war. Da aber Niemand von den Testessern (die mittlerweile vollzählig vor Ort eingetroffen waren ==> "Hier riecht's ja suuuuper!") die Haut mit zu verspeisen gedachte, rückte diese Marginalie dahin, wohin sie auch hingehört --> ins dritte Glied unwichtiger Wahrnehmungen #h.

So sahen die RF aus - nit schläääääsch für`s erste Mal, dachte ich mir. Aber Rolf hat in seinem vorstehenden Beitrag natürlich Recht, dass jeder individuell seinen Ofen kennenlernen und beherrschen lernen muss - Anregungen zum "noch besser werden" (ich weiß, dass das geht) stehe ich jederzeit freundlich aufgeschlossen gegenüber.

https://*ih.com/i/id7qBIJZj

Der Rest war lt. Wertung der internationalen Jury (gut dass jetzt hier ein Holländer auf der Strasse wohnt) ein sehr bekömmlicher und leckerer Schmaus - Puuuuh, hatte sich alles also am Ende gelohnt. Wenn dann nach etwa 20 Minuten Geschmatze und Genuß die Frage auftaucht : "Warum hast Du denn nur 13 gemacht - der Ofen kann doch 40?!!!!" deute ich das mal so, dass da auch zukünftiger "Bedarf" nach Geräuchertem vom "Neuling" besteht - schön :m. Die Gebieterin hat ihre Freigabe zum Fang weiterer geschuppter Freunde erteilt - sensationell !!!!

Selbstkritisches Fazit:

A) Die BF waren zwar noch sehr gut genieß- und essbar, aber trocken, da sie weniger Fett als die RF haben. Die nur einmalig gerauchten waren lecker, die zweimal vergoldeten fanden noch größeren Anklang - selbiges galt auch für die RF. 
Lehre daraus: BF später in den Garprozess einbringen, abgespeichert !!

B) Die größere Forelle war nach einer knappen Stunde hängendem Garen genau richtig, minimalst glasig und geschmacklich (2x Rauch) eine Wucht. 
Lehre: Im Gegensatz zum "Höllenofen" TRO bewirkt eine "schonende Garung" im großen Ofen bei etwa 90 Grad und der Räucherung bei ca. 55-max. 65 Grad bei allen Fischen einen deutlich angenehmeren, weniger stark rauchdominierten und die Lake betonenden Geschmack - Klasse, schmeckt uns so.

C) Es gibt nix wirklich Gutes - außer man tut es... 
Gestern hat dieses kleine Räucher-Intermezzo knapp 15 Menschen bei Fisch und Fleisch, Salaten und Brot, Bier und Wein sowie auch einem kl. Schnäpschen nach langer Zeit (> 2 Jahre) endlich mal wieder gemütlich zusammen sitzend in einer seeeehr geselligen Runde zusammen geführt, das war toll und einfach schön. Es gibt Bedarf nach Wiederholung - und das ist auch gut so!! Die Gebieterin und ich werden Fische aus dem frischen Rauch beisteuern, wenn Olli im Dezember zu Glühwein und anderen Getränken unter seinem Carport ruft. Er ist in der Nachbarschaft der Mann mit der volumenstärksten Erwärmungsmöglichkeit. 

So, genug der Worte. ABER: Nochmals ein großes "Danke Schön" an Alle, die mir mit Hinweisen, Kritik und Ratschlägen auf dem Weg zum (zu mind. schon mal 91 % erreichten) Ziel geholfen haben :m:m.

Herzliche Grüße aus der Eifel von einem, der zwar nicht bei Facebook ist, aber seinen Status nunmehr von "Neuling" auf "Alt-Lehrling" umstellen würde  #h

Eddy


----------



## sprogoe (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Eddy,
schön, daß Du so schnell die richtige Methode gefunden hast.
Was ich noch anzumerken hätte wäre, wenn Du die Fische in die Drahtkörbe legst, sollten sie; meines Wissens nach; mit dem Rücken nach unten liegen, sonst können sich die Bauchhöhlen nicht öffnen.
Zur optischen Erscheinung würde ich meinen, daß hängende Fische auf alle Fälle eine bessere Räucherfärbung bzw. Optik entwickeln.
Wie gesagt, experimentiere ein wenig und Du findest selber die beste Methode heraus.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Tulpe2 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

damit der Fisch nicht so "trocken" gegessen wird:

1 Glas Bayrischen "süßen" (groben) Senf, z.B. "Händlmaiers" oder "Develey",
2 EL Honig
1 EL dunklen Rübensirup, z.b. "Goldsaft",
frisch gehackten Dill 
ca. 1 TL mittelscharfen bis scharfen Senf zum abschmecken

Am Abend vorher zusammen rühren und über Nacht durchziehen lassen. Macht aber süchtig!

(Die Mengen sind Anhaltswerte und dürfen natürlich nach eigenem Geschmack verändert werden!)

Erfahrungsgemäß reicht 1 Glas nicht.


----------



## Carassius venator (15. September 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Teilzitat Tulpe 2:
Erfahrungsgemäß reicht 1 Glas 

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, die auch zum Räuchern passt, denn morgen früh sollen die ersten 20 Makrelen-Filets zu 
PFEFFER-MAKRELENFILETS veredelt werden.



.


----------



## Tulpe2 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

*... nicht.*

N'Abend, Du alter "Haudegen" ... #h


----------



## Carassius venator (16. September 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Jo,

alles so gelaufen wie immer mit meinem 9,5 Kw-Gasbrenner, für den Job mit den 20 Makrelenfilets vielleicht doch etwas "überdimensioniert", obwohl ich nur große Makrelen aus Norwegen mitgebracht hatte -optisch sahen sie am Ende des Räuchervorgangs gut aus, aber dann das:

Das passiert auch mir "altem Haudegen" (#h DANKE - Tulpe2), sollte es aber nicht, ich habe mich gestern Abend bei der Nasssalzung glatt mit der Menge an Salz versehen, und die Makrelenfilets waren doch etwas zu salzig im Geschmack geworden.

Na ja, man kann sie essen, aber mehr als eine Flasche Bier danach wollte ich eigentlich nicht trinken, zumal die Abende nach dem Angeln in Norwegen doch etwas feucht-fröhlich waren.

Die nächsten Makrelenfilets werden besser, zumal noch weitere im Frost auf Veredelung warten.


.


----------



## Carassius venator (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Erneut eine Ladung MAKRELENFILETS aus Norwegen in den Räucherofen "gelegt", weil ich bekanntlich die Alu-Grillschalen benutze, die TULPE 2 empfiehlt und diesmal habe ich weniger SALZ als Salzlake genommen.

Für meinen Geschmack noch zuviel: 60 Gramm Salz auf einen Ltz. Wasser, eigentlichg das Standardmaß, aber im nachhinein doch zuviel. Das Salz zieht doch zu schnell, obwohl dfie Filets im 10-Pack gefroren sind und dann in die Lake kommen.

Also für Makrelenfilets, die später zu Pfeffer-MAKRELENFILTES geräuchert werden sollen. besser weniger Salz nehmen.


.


----------



## Tulpe2 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

ich habe mich mittlerweile mit dem Salz beim Nasspökeln auf 50g/Liter/kg Fisch eingeschossen.
Beim Trockenpökeln ca. 20g je kg Fisch bzw 30-40g bei Fleisch (größere Stück: mehr Salz). Dazu max. die halbe Menge an Rohrzucker...


----------



## Franky (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mich mittlerweile mit dem Salz beim Nasspökeln auf 50g/Liter/kg Fisch eingeschossen.



Ebenfalls meine geschmacklich bevorzugte Menge. Dazu noch Sud aus Lorbeerblätter, angerösteten Senf- und Pfefferkörnern, frischem Rosmarin und Thymian. Wacholderbeeren kommen noch mit rein, wenn ich keine Wachholderzweige zum "Miträuchern" habe. Aber mein lieber Freund Gerd hat mir ein Teil seines Vorrats abgetreten, da sein Bäumchen wieder einen Formschnitt bekommt


----------



## Carassius venator (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Viel zu oft geht es um das Verhältnis SALZ zu Wasser oder Kg Fisch - natürlich gilt grundsätzlich das Maß 60 gr. Salz auf einen Ltr. Wasser.

Aber bei meinen Makrelenfilets mit fast 10 Stunden "Verweildauer" im Salzwasser hatte ich diesmal nur 40 Gr. SALZ auf einen Ltr. Wasser genommen, und ich lag diesmal goldrichtig - es passte haargenau, die Pfeffer-Makrelenfilets waren geschmacklich und auch optisch genau richtig!

Also die SALZMenge vorher mal ausprobieren, dann braucht man nachher auch nicht soviel Getränke!

.


----------



## BaDaZz (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hallo Räucherfreunde,

habe mir heute einen gebrauchten Räucherschrank mit den Maßen : 180x67x70cm gekauft.
Dieser Schrank wurde nur zum Kalträuchern verwendet. Ich aber möchte auch drin Heißräuchern, allerdings mit einem Gasbrenner und zusätzlich für den Rauch einen Kaltraucherzeuger bauen. 
Meine Frage jetzt,  welchen Gasbrenner bräuchte ich, um diesen Schrank auf ca. 120 C zu bringen und natürlich auch die Temperatur zu halten. Habe jetzt bei Ebay diesen hier gefuden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Ring-Gasbr...395344?hash=item3607b2d890:g:3X0AAOSwZVlXvCkv

Was  meint ihr????


----------



## Tulpe2 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



BaDaZz schrieb:


> ...
> Was  meint ihr????




Hi,

für mich selber verwende ich nur Brenner mit Zündsicherung.
Geht der Brenner ohne Sicherung aus, bläst es Dir das Gas in den Ofen und beim wieder anzünden ...

Meiner ist 'ne Nummer kleiner:
http://www.yatego.com/wehmann-impor..._1,9-5-kw-gaskocher-profi-3-fuss-hockerkocher


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



BaDaZz schrieb:


> Meine Frage jetzt,  welchen Gasbrenner bräuchte ich, um diesen Schrank auf ca. 120 C zu bringen und natürlich auch die Temperatur zu halten.




|kopfkrat wozu braucht man 120 Grad im R-Ofen?


----------



## BaDaZz (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Wozu ich die brauche? Meine Sorge |kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

erst um Antworten betteln auf eine Frage, die nicht ganz logisch erscheint und dann patzig werden?;+


----------



## oberfranke (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Mit 15,5 kw ist der Brenner schon zu groß. 

'Nimm lieber einen kleineren mit 6-8 kw. 
Den großen musst du viel zuweit zudrehen damit es nicht zu heiß wird. Gefahr ist dann, das die Flamme ausgeht. 
Spreche da aus eigner Erfahrung. 

Ich arbeite auch schon mal mit Temperaturen über 140 Grad.
In bestimmten Fällen auch bei Fisch. 
Meistens aber wenn ich Spareribs, Spanferkel, Hähnchen, Pulled Pork usw zubereite.  Es macht schon Sinn wenn man mit der Temperatur ein bißerl variieren kann. 

Zum Raucherzeugen beim heißräuchern habe ich nen Rauchgenerator von Borniak.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für mich selber verwende ich nur Brenner mit Zündsicherung.
> Geht der Brenner ohne Sicherung aus, bläst es Dir das Gas in den Ofen und beim wieder anzünden ...
> ...



Der baugleiche kommt auch bei mir zum Einsatz - ohne Probleme und "Problemchen" bis dato.


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> ...
> Meistens aber wenn ich Spareribs, Spanferkel, Hähnchen, Pulled Pork usw zubereite.  Es macht schon Sinn wenn man mit der Temperatur ein bißerl variieren kann.
> ...



|good:

Funktioniert super. |wavey:
Ich muss bei mir nur recht häufig die Temperatur kontrollieren.


----------



## BaDaZz (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001LMSOWC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1OFLN8PCXP3C2&coliid=I1UKGM42BNHAQX



Was ist mit diesem?
Wie gesagt, der Schrank ist 180x70x70


----------



## BaDaZz (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für mich selber verwende ich nur Brenner mit Zündsicherung.
> Geht der Brenner ohne Sicherung aus, bläst es Dir das Gas in den Ofen und beim wieder anzünden ...
> ...



Wie gross ist dein Schrank?


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



BaDaZz schrieb:


> Wie gross ist dein Schrank?



Nicht ganz 50 x 30 x 120 cm, wobei Garraumhöhe sind etwa 90 cm.
Darunter das Fach für Brenner/Kohle/Holzfeuer.
Steht auf 'ne Hocker mit Teleskop-Beinen.
Wg. Mietwohnung muss ich immer alles wegräumen.

Der Ofen:







Der Inhalt beim "umstapeln" (unten nach oben etc.):


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



BaDaZz schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B001LMSOWC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1OFLN8PCXP3C2&coliid=I1UKGM42BNHAQX
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke, der würde passen -max. wohl im Winter 12 kW.

Kommt aber auch darauf an:
- stehst Du geschützt,
- ist der Ofen isoliert/umbaut
- Blechstärke
- Ist das Brennerfach geschlossen (wie meiner)
- Was macht Petrus gerade?
...


----------



## BaDaZz (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ich denke, der würde passen -max. wohl im Winter 12 kW.
> 
> Kommt aber auch darauf an:
> - stehst Du geschützt,
> ...



Das sieht ja mal MEGA Lecker aus!!!!
Mein Schrank ist sehr Massiv. Habe es gerade raucht gekauft. Uralt das teil, aber noch top,in Schuss


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



BaDaZz schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal MEGA Lecker aus!!!!
> ...




Stremellax belegt mit gedünsteten Zwiebeln. Da zu dann noch meine "berüchtigte" Honig-Senf-Dill-Soße ...

Das war meine "Einlage" zu meinem Geburtstag für die Kollegen.
Belegte Brötchen bestellen kann jeder.


----------



## BaDaZz (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Ich denke, der würde passen -max. wohl im Winter 12 kW.
> 
> Kommt aber auch darauf an:
> - stehst Du geschützt,
> ...



Es gibt allerdings den selben Brenner mit 7,5 kW?! Oder doch Liberalen mit 9kW???


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,
ich schaffe mit den 7,5kW etwa 150°C - auch wenn es etwas kühler ist.
Und ohne Isolierung. Und ohne zusätzlichen Windschutz.

Mit meinem 2,4kW Brenner schaffe ich im Räucherofen knapp 100°C. Den nehm' ich aber ungern, weil ohne Zündsicherung.
Hauptsächlich aber noch unterm kleinen Gulaschkessel, da sitzt man ja dabei.


----------



## BaDaZz (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich schaffe mit den 7,5kW etwa 150°C - auch wenn es etwas kühler ist.
> Und ohne Isolierung. Und ohne zusätzlichen Windschutz.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Auskunft. Du bist ja wirklich sehr gut ausgestattet! !! Sieht alles sehr sehr toll aus. Würdest du auch mir deine Rezept vom Stremellax verraten? Mit deine berüchtigten Soße? ??|wavey:


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Hi,

die Soße steht weiter oben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4385372&postcount=1715

Stremellachs zum "Sofortverbrauch (hält sich nur 1-2 Tage)

Den Lachs schneide ich in Streifen.






Pro kg Fisch nehme ich 1 Liter Wasser mit 40g Salz, knapp 10g Zucker, 2 Lorbeerblätter, ca. 10 Pimentkörner.






Kurz alles aufkochen und abkühlen lassen (reicht auch 1/2 Liter Wasser aufkochen und danach Rest Wasser zugießen).
1 rohe Zwiebel dazu und die Stremeln (Streifen).












Über Nacht durchziehen lassen (es ist egal ob 12 oder 16 Stunden - mit der Salzmenge ist alles recht mild).

Nächsten Tag:

Fisch abgießen, trocken tupfen, Streifen mit Haut nach oben legen, damit die Haut trocknet (backt sonst beim Räuchern an).






Zwiebeln würfeln, Priese Salz dazu (verlieren dadurch Wasser) und andünsten (ohne das sie Farbe bekommen)
Es geht auch mit Paprika oder "pur".

Wenn die Fischhaut trocken ist, mit Haut nach unten auf Gitter oder Grillschalen (durch die Schalen tropft kein Saft runter - gerade bei mehreren "Etagen")
.





Die Zwiebeln drauf verteilen.












Im Räucherofen ca. 70...80°C ca. 15 min garen, dann 20...30 min räuchern - dabei darf die Temperatur deutlich runter gehen.


----------



## Tino (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Klasse Bernd #6


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Danke.

Ich krieg's auch immer noch mit Holz oder Grillkohle hin.

Wenn ich nicht gerade über Buchenholz (recht selten) räuchere (kann man aber auch noch was in die Glut streuen), sorgen für das passende Raucharoma im Buchenmehl aus meiner "Alchimistenküche":

- Padoukmehl (auch irgendwie ein Fruchtaroma und gibt eine echt goldene Farbe)
getrocknet/geschrotet/gemahlen:
- Wacholderholz (Zweige)
- Wacholderbeeren
- Wacholdernadeln
- Obstholz
- Rosmarin
- Lorbeer

und natürlich Obsthölzer.

Hier mal (x. Wiederholung) über Grillkohle (off Topic?) mit Buche/Padouk geräucherte Barsche:


----------



## Tino (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Die sehen fantastisch aus, Bernd.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

... wer das mit dem Rotholz (Padouk) mal einfach ausprobieren will:
da gibt es von Westline das "Räuchergewürz Delikat".

Ehrlich gestanden: ich hab das ursprünglich mal "überdosiert" (100g auf etwas über 1kg Buchenmehl) und eine wunderschöne "vergoldung" gehabt. Als ich das 2. Mal mit dem Rest vom "Mix" geräuchert hab' wieder super Farbe. Nur war mir da zu viel Wacholder in der Gewürzmischung.

Nach einigen rumexperimentieren mit den Fertigmischungen hab ich dann angefangen meine Räuchergewürze selber zu mischen.


----------



## BaDaZz (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

So der der Räucherschrank ist so gut wie fertig. Was habt ihr schon auf einen Gas smoker alles gesmoked? Wer Fotos hat, rein damit#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wie macht Ihr das mit dem Gasbrenner und dem Räuchermehl?*

Ja das ist ja Klasse das der Fred noch weiter geht. Ich habe schon eine Weile nix mehr zu Räuchern gehabt, bzw kein Bock gehabt und so aber da ich nun seid ein Paar Tagen Tapatalk habe und mir der Fred als Teilgenommen angezeigt wird (ist ja als Themenstarter auch fast klar) habe ich mal die letzten 20 Seiten durch gestöbert. Und Klasse was ihr so alles macht, fragt und löst. Top.


----------

